#ubuntu-br 2011-05-09
<Kazenin> botinha, opa chefão
<vitorlobo> botinha: enfiar meu pé eu tu...
<Kazenin> kkkkkkkk
<the67pc> alguem ai tem o core i7?
<omelete> nops
<Kazenin> i7 é só pra burguês
<the67pc> E i5?
<the67pc> Alguem tem o i5w
<the67pc> ?
<the67pc> E o i3?
<Kazenin> i3 eu tenho
<Kazenin> pq ?
<the67pc> Qual o modelo?
<yuriddeus> Boa noite! Alguem pode me ajudar?
<the67pc> Fala
<the67pc> Eu posso
<the67pc> talvez
<yuriddeus> Bem! Perdi alguns dados no pen-drive! Eu não obtive sucesso nos programas do ruidows
<yuriddeus> vc tem conhecimento em algum programa gnu pra recuperação de dados
<yuriddeus> #goiania
<the67pc> Sim
<omelete> de pendrive acho q é osso de recuperar
<the67pc> testdisk
<the67pc> nada amigoo
<the67pc> pendrive na minha opinião
<the67pc> dependendo do tipo de arquivo
<the67pc> e o mais fácil
<yuriddeus> sim sim! é osso mesmo
<the67pc> ¬¬
<the67pc> haushaus
<the67pc> olha
<the67pc> da um
<the67pc> sudo apt-get install testdisk
<yuriddeus> tentei o getback do windows e num recuperou oq eu queria
<yuriddeus> enfim
<yuriddeus> tentarei o testdisk
<yuriddeus> obrigado pela atenção!
<the67pc> ok
<botinha> vitorlobo, ??
<botinha> Kazenin, tah por ai?
<Eronides> pessoal eu uso o gnome-blog pra postar no meu blog, mas eu quero saber como faz para postar com uma tag como nessa imagem http://projects.gnome.org/gnome-blog/images/yosemite.png
<ZNC> ainda esta funfando os repositorios para a versao 9.04 do ubuntu?
<WHolanda> Cara, entranho...
<WHolanda> Não consigo estabelecer conexão pelo meu roteador, só direto do modem ADSL.
<rollervixi> e ae gente?
<WHolanda> Beleza.
<rollervixi> beleza
<rollervixi> Finalmente me acostumei com o 11.04
<Kazenin> botinha, opa
<Kazenin> ZNC, vc quer usa o 9.04 ?
<ZNC> nao, apenas quero saber se os repos estao ativos
<ZNC> pois vou usara o 9.04 em um projeto q vai rodar offline
<Kazenin> ZNC, provavelmente não ja que os 18 meses dele de vida já passaram
<ZNC> aff
<Ricardo__> usa o karmic é quase mesma coisa
<ZNC> ¬¬
<ZNC> se fosse quase a mesma coisa ja teria pensado nele, ubuntu 9.04 encaixa perfeito no pc q ira rodar ele,
<ZNC> ok vlw,
<Kazenin> ZNC, pode até poderia usar o 8.04 né? o server
<Kazenin> e subir a parte gráfica
<Kazenin> não sei se o repo é o mesmo
<Ricardo__> é opcao tb
<Kazenin> pq o suporte vai até 2013
<the67pc> Ai galera
<the67pc> tipo
<the67pc> vamos supor
<the67pc> que alguem fica atacando
<the67pc> meu servidor
<the67pc> com DDoS
<ZNC> existe facilidades do 9.04 q o cliente prefere que nas versões para frente nao tem, pegar um server 9.04 e subir vai dar um pouco de traabalho e tempo, e preciso de algo para ontem, ou seja pronto
<the67pc> dai eu posso denunciar ele?
<ZNC> the67pc: crime virtual
<ZNC> faz o mesmo com ele e pronto
<the67pc> mais tem alguma lei que fala disso?
<ZNC> the67pc: na cidade q eu nasci, eles estao pegando pesados com crimes virtuais, nao sei como anda pelo br a fora
<ZNC> veja no site da federal → google
<WHolanda> Kazenin, tá por aí?
<LeandroLuiz> não existe tipificação para crimes virtuais no código penal brasileiro..
<ZNC> ha sem stress quando a distro Kazenin coloco um red e exporto as (coisinhas q o cliente gosta) para ele  e esta pronto :-D
<WHolanda> Eu ia tirar a dúvida com o Kazenin.
<WHolanda> Mas como ele não tá por aqui.
<WHolanda> Da uma mão aí ZNC.
<ZNC> WHolanda: infelizmente nao dou a mao para ninguem
<ZNC> boa sorte
<WHolanda> HUAHAUHUAHUA
<WHolanda> Tá, brinks.
<WHolanda> Só da uma ajuda aqui. '-'
<ZNC> WHolanda: nao vai dizer a pergunta nao?
<WHolanda> Consigo estabelecer conexão por eth0 direto do meu modem ADSL, mas quando tento conectar pela porta LAN01 do roteador não consigo.
<WHolanda> O que pode ser?
<WHolanda> Isso começou agora.
<WHolanda> Até ontem tava tudo normal. eê
<ZNC> ip como anda?
<Geowany> WHolanda: eth0? então seu modem é roteador...
<Geowany> e está atuando como bridge
<Geowany> WHolanda: verifique qual gateway está configurado no sistema, ping nele...
<Geowany> depois tente pingar num ip externo, se der certo, ping em um nome...se falhar..o problema tá no seu DNS
<WHolanda> Gwoway.
<WHolanda> Geowany.
<WHolanda> Vou explicar de uma forma mais simples.
<WHolanda> Aí vocẽ ver se o problema é no DNS mesmo.
<WHolanda> Tenho um modem ADSL Motorola e um roteador D-Link (DDWRT), fiz toda a conexão entre o modem e o roteador. Conectei um cabo de rede no LAN01 do roteador e na minha placa de rede.
<WHolanda> E não conecta.
<WHolanda> Isso começou agora! D:
<Geowany> WHolanda: quem faz a discagem?
<Geowany> o modem ou o roteador?
<Geowany> WHolanda: no meu caso aqui, tenho um modem atuando como bridge e o meu roteador que faz a discagem
<WHolanda> Aqui acho que é o modem.
<WHolanda> Isso começou agora.
<WHolanda> Ontem eu fiz a configuração do Samba, do FTP, SSH.
<Geowany> WHolanda: tenta conectar primeiro somente com uma maquina e o modem
<Geowany> se funcionar, liga o modem no router
<WHolanda> Vou fazer isso usando o ruindows.
<WHolanda> Com uma outra maquina.
<WHolanda> Um momento.
<WHolanda> No ruindows normal.
<WHolanda> Como só tá no roteador, só tive acesso a fimware.
<Kazenin> <WHolanda> Vou fazer isso usando o ruindows. <<<<< isso vc quer dizer que Windows é medidor de qualidade? vc tá de brincadeira né?
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Geowany> depois dessa eu me ausentarei por alguns instantes
<WHolanda> HUAHUAHUA. Não.
<Geowany> (talvez a noite toda)
<WHolanda> É que o meu desktop é Ubuntu e uma outra maquina da familia é Windows. D:
<WHolanda> Como eu não queria desconectar do IRC, tive que usar o Windows. D:
<isis> pessoal preciso de uma ajuda
<gustavo> alguem conhece um bom editor de videos para o ubuntu??
<isis> ativei o cubo do compiz e não aparece mais nada no ubuntu 11.04
<isis> como consertar?
<gustavo> alguem conhece um bom editor de videos para o ubuntu??
<WHolanda> isis, tá usando o Ubuntu no Modo Clássico?
<WHolanda> gustavo, você quer um simples?
<isis> WHolanda, tava usando o unity mas quando habilitei o cubo nao aparece mais nada
<isis> WHolanda, somente o fundo de tela
<Geowany> gustavo: nunca usei um editor de vídeo a fundo, mas ouvi falar bem do openshot
<gustavo> o openshot eu ja usei mais eu ñao gostei muito eu to procurando que chega um pouco mais perto do sony vegas
<isis> WHolanda, alguma dica?
<gustavo> alguem sabe como fais para ver o I.P no ubuntu??
<WHolanda> ifconfig
<Eronides> pessoal eu quero muito registrar como um log do que  escrevo num applet, o gnome-blog, tem como?
<virtu> bah... mais 2 componentes novos pra bike...
<virtu> 3 anos andando... hora de investir..
<virtu> =)
<Vanessa> olá
<Vanessa> alguém sabe como restaurar o S.O ubuntu 10.04?
<xGrind> restaurar?
<Vanessa> isso
<Vanessa> ele só fica carregando
<Vanessa> e não faz mais nada
<Vanessa> alguém sabe?
<Vanessa> ninguém?
<omelete> durante a inicialização?
<Vanessa> isso
<Vanessa> fica carregando mas n carrega
<omelete> tem q ver qual erro esta dando
<Vanessa> jah faz meia hora q tah carregando
<Vanessa> n dah erro algum
<Vanessa> simplesmente nao carrega o operacional
<Pretto> Vanessa: vc sabe editar o grub?
<Vanessa> jah fiz uma vez mas n lembro mais
<Vanessa> será q eh o grub?
<Pretto> Vanessa: antes de tudo, esse sistema funcionava birmal?
<Pretto> normal*
<Vanessa> sim
<Vanessa> eu atualizei dai reiniciei e deu esse problema
<Pretto> Vanessa:  e do nada  aconteceu? ou vc instalou/atualizou algo?
<IGOR__> boa noite
<IGOR__> tudo bem?
<Vanessa> atualizei
<IGOR__> sou novo no ubuntu e queria saber como eu faço pra instalar uns progamas
<Vanessa> existe algum chkdsk como no windows?
<Pretto> Vanessa: vc pode selecionar a opção de recuperação no menu do grub
<Vanessa> n aparece opcao alguma, como que eu mostro essa opção?
<Pretto> Vanessa: ela te dara varias opções de recuperação, dentre elas o grub
<Pretto> Vanessa: geralmente com a tecla esc durante o boot
<Vanessa> blz
<Vanessa> vo tentar perai
<Thls> Vanessa de rj?
<Vanessa> n
<Thls> The_Vampyre ¬¬'
<Thls> hm
<Vanessa> q tipo de programa IGOR__ ?
<IGOR__> é o \grand Chase chaos
<Vanessa> hum
<Vanessa> tem q ver se tem pra linux
<IGOR__> poise
<IGOR__> ele é muito jogado no windows
<Vanessa> sim eh msm
<IGOR__> eu queria uma gambiarra com o wine
<Vanessa> ah entendi
<Thls> vmware
<IGOR__> outra opção sem ser a maquina virtual?
<IGOR__> tem?
<_Genocyber_> cedega
<_Genocyber_> mas tem de pagar
<Vanessa> jah tentou o wine?
<IGOR__> ja, mas nã reconhece
<_Genocyber_> no site winehq tem um data base dos apps e dicas para fazer funcionar direito caso rode o app
<Vanessa> alguem sabe entrar em modo seguro no ubuntu?
<IGOR__> hum...
<IGOR__> vou tentar aqui
<_Genocyber_> no grub tem safe mode, aparece por padrão , acho...
<omelete> Vanessa:  durante a inicializar edita o grub, tira a opção splash e quite, ctrl+x,  ai vc consegue ver onde está travando
<Vanessa> sim, mas e quando n aparece
<WHolanda> Não sei o que fazer antes de da um reset no meu roteador. '-'
<Pretto> Vanessa: http://www.linuxtopia.org/online_books/system_administration_books/ubuntu_starter_guide/ch08.html
<WHolanda> Kazenin, nem pelo live-cd do Bitdefender funcionou. '-'
<MarconM> caramba
<IGOR__> ei, deu muito certo não
<MarconM> alguuem sabe de algum programa para contabilidadae
<MarconM> para linux
<MarconM> sem ser gnucash
<Pretto> MarconM: pessoal?
<MarconM> para empresa
<MarconM> estou cursando contabilidade Pretto
<MarconM> dae preciso de um para mecher
<MarconM> sem ser o gnucash
<MarconM> e passar para turma
<MarconM> saca
<Pretto> MarconM: entendi
<Vanessa> gfp MarconM
<MarconM> Vanessa: oi tudo bem
<MarconM> vou procurar aq
<MarconM> Vanessa: gfp mais o que
<MarconM> soh esse o nome
<MarconM> voce ja usou ele Vanessa
<vitorlobo> Vanessa: boa tarde
<vitorlobo> ops
<vitorlobo> noite
<vitorlobo> boa noite pessoal
<vitorlobo> =D
<vitorlobo> >.<
<Vanessa> sim MarconM
<vitorlobo> Ursinha: =D
<Vanessa> eh soh executar
<Vanessa> eh em java
<MarconM> Vanessa: o pessoal do #linux me mandou isso
<MarconM> Vanessa: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_accounting_software#Free_and_open_source_software
<MarconM> tm todos ae
<vitorlobo> vanessa: posso me intrometer? ;)
<Vanessa> intrometer no q?
<vitorlobo> Vanessa: vc ainda ta comproblema pra iniciar o ubuntu?
<Vanessa> sim
<Vanessa> to testando o hd
<Vanessa> mas n deve ser
<Vanessa> foi depois q atualizei
<Vanessa> soh qria saber q tecla preciso digitar pra aparecer o grub
<Vanessa> vc sabe?
<Vanessa> dai eu escolho a versao antes do upgrade
<Psychological> shift
<Psychological> para aparecer o grub
<Vanessa> isso
<Vanessa> ele fica na tela de loading
<vitorlobo> Vanessa: um momento :)
<Vanessa> ok
<vitorlobo> Vanessa: abra o gerenciador de partições ( gparted ), Clique nas partições do seu hd e escolha a opção verificar por erros.
<vitorlobo> Vanessa: espere completar e reinicie a maquina
<Vanessa> vo te q por um live-cd dai?
<vitorlobo> faça isto em todas as partições menos na swap que não precisa
<vitorlobo> sim
<vitorlobo> vc roda pelo live cd
<vitorlobo> e faz isso
<vitorlobo> so da pra fazer isso pelo live cd mesmo
<vitorlobo> Vanessa: anota oq te disse e vc faz ta?
<vitorlobo> Vanessa: provavelmente corrija :)
<Vanessa> tah
<vitorlobo> Vanessa: se n resolver, vc volta aqui pra reportar q continua o erro?
<Vanessa> sim
<vitorlobo> ótimo
<vitorlobo> :)
<Pretto> Vanessa: vc atualizou ou fez upgrade?
<Vanessa> sim
<Vanessa> deu um erro agora axo
<vitorlobo> deu um erro depois q vc fez oq lhe disse?
<Vanessa> /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<Vanessa> n
<Vanessa> n fiz nada ainda
<vitorlobo> faz primeiro oq te disse se possivel
<vitorlobo> :)
<vitorlobo> assim, talvez, você evitará o desgaste
<Powerless> e ai pessoal
<Vanessa> sim
<Vanessa> vo fazer agora
<Powerless> vcs aew manja do ubuntu entao?  :D
<vitorlobo> Powerless: em constante aprendizado assim diariamos
<MarconM> ta tranquilo ae
<MarconM> posso ajudar em algo alguem
<Powerless> entao me falem ele ta mais facil de usar nessa ultima versao? pq eu que nunca usei na vida tentei usar uma vez meu deus hahauahha...tinha que fazer uma seguencia de codigos la so pra instalar um programa lol
<Powerless> ta assim ainda?
<MarconM>  Powerless user o que ?
<MarconM> o novo ubuntu
<WHolanda> Orra. Alguém da um help aí. =x
<Powerless> é to baixando a ultima versao do ubuntu
<Powerless> desktop
<Powerless> 11.04
<_Genocyber_> tudo com interface agora
<_Genocyber_> 11.04 tem esse unity, difícil de engolir , mas tem quem goste
<Powerless> oque eu tinha baixado uma vez tambem mas nao era simples pra fazer as coisas...eu esqueci o nome do negocio mas tinha que abrir um terminal la...fazer uma sequencia de coisas..pra conseguir instalar algo
<Vanessa> WHolanda: qual o problema ?
<Powerless> que que é esse unity ?
<_Genocyber_> nova interface do ubuntu
<Vanessa> quem n gosta do unity é soh mudar na hora de fazer login
<WHolanda> yeah, usar o modo clássico.
<WHolanda> Vanessa: Tenho um modem ADSL Motorola e um roteador D-Link (DDWRT), fiz toda a conexão entre o modem e o roteador. Conectei um cabo de rede no LAN01 do roteador e na minha placa de rede.  Mas não conecta. D:
<WHolanda> Isso começou HOJE, até ontem tava tudo normal.
<Powerless> nao ta funcionando wireless ubunto
<Powerless> ??
<Powerless> ai me ferra lol
<Vanessa> ok
<marcelow> WHolanda: Já reiniciou os equipamentos?
<Vanessa> ligando direto no modem funciona alguma coisa?
<vitorlobo> Powerless: unity é um ambiente de trabalho...tipo o gnome do ubuntu 10.10
<Vanessa> isso reiniciar resolve quando trava
<MarconM> eu estou com unity aq
<WHolanda> marcelow: Já sim!
<MarconM> e para min esta muito bom
<MarconM> nao preciso configurar nada  no dektop
<MarconM> ja fica perfeito
<WHolanda> Vanessa: Sim, é como eu tô conectado agora, direto do modem.
<vitorlobo> Powerless: no ubuntu 11.04 usa o unity...que é fabricado pela canonical " empresa que fez o ubuntu " e que antes usava um ambiente não feito por eles.... o unity se aproxima um pouco do macOSX leopard em alguns pontos
<Vanessa> certo
<Vanessa> e o roteador eh wireless?
<vitorlobo> geralmente temos mania de tacar a pedra em tudo oq é novo sem tentar antes se adaptar
<Vanessa> o wireless q n funciona isso?
<vitorlobo> particularmente n curti o jeitão unity.....mas reconheço estar em seu modo experimental ainda
<vitorlobo> por isto, uso o lxde no meu ubuntu 11.04 =D sou simplista
<marcelow> WHolanda: Você não acessa nenhum site?
<Powerless> e é facil usar essa nova versao? pq eu sou 100% dependente do sistema windows mas to aberto a outras coisas :D (sem maldade kkk)
<marcelow> WHolanda: você consegue pingar para o seu Gateway?
<vitorlobo> Powerless: isso quer dizer que você n tem liberdade dentro do sistema operacional que usa.... no windows se vc tiver afim de melhorar uma ferramenta de um determinado software, não pode... pq o codigo dele é compilado e fechado....a customização a mesma coisa...só customiza até onde a microsoft estipula
<vitorlobo> Powerless:  no linux, você faz do linux... do seu jeito, sua cara...da forma como você desejar...
<WHolanda> marcelow: Não. Simplesmente a minha placa de rede detecta, tento conectar (Auto eth0) e depois diz "Rede com fio desconetada" D:
<vitorlobo> Powerless: e é claro...sem depender do windows :)
<WHolanda> marcelow: Ele nem chega a conectar, sabe?
<WHolanda> Vanessa: É Wireless sim! Não, tô usando cabo de rede mesmo.
<vitorlobo> WHolanda: mal contato no cabo
<marcelow> WHolanda: Tente colocar IP estático na sua eth0
<vitorlobo> WHolanda: meu cabo tem esse mesmo problema..fico fuçando no fundo da uma raiva....
<WHolanda> vitorlobo: Eu pensei nisso. Mas eu troquei os cabos e não funcionou.
<marcelow> WHolanda: Isso, teste com outro cabo, tire o roteador e pegue o cabo que conecat seu ADSL ao roteador para fazer o teste, ou se tiver outro cabo melhor
<WHolanda> vitorlobo: O cabo que eu tô usando agora! Eu só faço conectar na porta LAN01 do D-Link e naõ funciona.
<marcelow> WHolanda: Vamos isolar o problema, pegue outro cabo e conecte seu micro direto no ADSL.
<WHolanda> marcelow: Exatamente o que eu fiz agora pouco.
<marcelow> WHolanda: E está a mesma coisa?
<Vanessa> WHolanda: se vc sabe tente colocar ip fixo
<Vanessa> se n pegar ip automatico ele n vai conectar
<WHolanda> Vanessa: Eu coloco IP Fixo e conecto no routerw
<WHolanda> ?
<marcelow> WHolanda: Ou então se o cabo estiver bom mesmo vá no terminal e digite sudo dhclient
<WHolanda> marcelow: Tá sim! Ao menos eu conseguir conectar.
<vitorlobo> WHolanda: n é o cabo q vc poe no modem nao
<WHolanda> marcelow: Não apareceu nada!
<vitorlobo> WHolanda: é o cabo q tá atráz do seu cpu ..a cabeçinha dele
 * vitorlobo isso pegou mal
<marcelow> vitorlobo: Essa foi mal rsrs...
<WHolanda> vitorlobo: MUITO MAL!
<Vanessa> sim coloca ip fixo e tenta conectar
<marcelow> WHolanda: Recapitulando...vc esta com outro cabo de rede conectado no seu micro e a outra ponta no seu ADSL?
<Vanessa> sabe qual a classe de ip o seu modem usa?
<vitorlobo> *me rindo
 * vitorlobo rindo
<WHolanda> Vanessa: Aham!  xxx.xxx.1.1
<WHolanda> marcelow: Isso mesmo!
<vitorlobo> Vanessa: fez oq lhe pedi? deu certo?
<Vanessa> fiz
<marcelow> WHolanda: E mesmo assim não está pegando endereço IP?
<Vanessa> mas n deu certo n
<Vanessa> vo editar o grub agora
<WHolanda> marcelow: Não! :~~
<WHolanda> marcelow: Fiz um teste usando o Ruindows. Ele consigo pegar IP.
<marcelow> WHolanda: Certo...vá no terminal e digite o comando sudo dhclient para ver se o dhcp pega o IP
<WHolanda> marcelow: Fiz um teste usando o Live-CD Bitdefender e também não conectou.
<WHolanda> Belea.
<WHolanda> Vou ter que desconetar aqui,.
<WHolanda> Já volto.
<WHolanda> Espero voltar conectado do roteador. \o
<marcelow> WHolanda: Ok
<botinha> Kazenin, amigo consegui resolver o problema do squid
<vitorlobo> Vanessa: tenta reinstalar o grub
<vitorlobo> axo q é
<vitorlobo> sudo apt-get install grub2
<WHolanda> AAAAAAAAE! \o/
<WHolanda> Valeu Vanessa e o marcelow (:
<Vanessa> :D
<Pretto> vitorlobo: ela só precisava restaurar o grub, falei desde o começo
<Pretto> update-grub2 e só
<Vanessa> falou sim preto
<vitorlobo> Pretto: se funfar amém
<vitorlobo> :)
<Vanessa> mas dah esse erro: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<Celsinho> boa noite!
<Celsinho> vitorlobo, \o/
<Pretto> Vanessa: update-grub2 vai resolver seu problema
<vitorlobo> =]
<Celsinho> Vanessa, oie, =)
<Celsinho> Pretto, iai,
<WHolanda> será que resolve o MEU problema? D:
<Pretto> Vanessa: mas para isso vc precisa entrar no modo rescue
<WHolanda> quando inicio o ubuntu, da alguns erros no memtest e no grub.
<Vanessa> como q eu faço isso pretto
<Vanessa> ?
<Pretto> Vanessa: te passei a informação *link* quando iniciei a ajuda pra vc
<Vanessa> tah vo ver
<Kazenin> botinha, qual era o problema ?
<WHolanda> Kazenin, resolvei o problema resetado o reteador.
<WHolanda> HAUHAUHA
<Kazenin> WHolanda, maravilha brother
<WHolanda> Tentar reconfigurar o smb.conf
<Kazenin> beleza
<Kazenin> botinha, ?
<botinha> Kazenin, era a ordem das restricoes
<botinha> Kazenin, a autenticação estava em primeiro ligar
<botinha> Kazenin, fazendo com que as regras de bloqueio nao funcionasse
<Kazenin> botinha, autenticação?
<Kazenin> nem vi isso
<botinha> Kazenin, autenticação de usuários
<Pretto> Celsinho: ;)
<botinha> Kazenin, ncsa
<Kazenin> botinha, vc mudou então a configuração e não me avisou man
<botinha> Kazenin, mudei hoje pela manha depois de reeler artigos sobre o squid
<Kazenin> massa
<Kazenin> tá funfando né?
<Kazenin> ótimo ;D
<botinha> Kazenin, e fiz por tentativa e erro
<botinha> Kazenin, agora sim
<botinha> Kazenin, agora eh ir estudando e aprimorando o squid
<Kazenin> vou reiniciar aqui instalei um kernel já volto
 * ZNC Buona notte tutti, grande inizio per settimane, fino alla fine della settimana
<vitorlobo> ZNC: no capisco
<vitorlobo> >.<
<ZNC-VIAGGIARE> vitorlobo: Jó éjszakát minden, nagyszerű kezdete hétig, amíg a hét végére
<ZNC-VIAGGIARE> melhorou?
<vitorlobo> aham
<ZNC-VIAGGIARE> preciso ir amanha acordo cedinho
<vitorlobo> entendi tudo
<ZNC-VIAGGIARE> fui
<vitorlobo> :)
<ZNC-VIAGGIARE> hungaro é melhor q ptbr
<ZNC-VIAGGIARE> :>D
<WHolanda> Maldito problema com o Samba.
<vitorlobo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QyB_U9vn6Wk
<vitorlobo> nossa
<vitorlobo> q bonito isso ai
<sandrossv> Boa noite
<WHolanda> vitorlobo, ajuda aí? D:
<sandrossv> WHolanda: só ele pode ajudar ?
<WHolanda> Não!
<WHolanda> Problema com o Samba. e_e
<sandrossv> é não entendo nada de Samba
<sandrossv> mas tu pode perguntar, quem sabe alguem não ajuda?
<WHolanda> Maquina Windows não enxerga o meu servidor.
<Powerless> alguem aew pode me ajudar a instalar o ubuntu em uma partiçao separado do windows? nao lembro mais como fazer isso
<Celsinho> Powerless, qual windows ira instalar em sua maquina ?
<Powerless> eu ja to com o seven...hd particionado em 2...90Gb pra backup e o resto dos 320GB ta o seven...
<Powerless> quero instalar o ubuntu agora
<Andre_Gondim> Powerless, dá uma lida em http://andregondim.eti.br/2011/05/instalando-o-ubuntu-com-a-particao-home-separada/
<Andre_Gondim> estou indo dormir, abração
<Powerless> valew falow
<Celsinho> Andre_Gondim, boa noite!
<xGrind> kk
<xGrind> ;x
<vitorlobo> WHolanda: diga-me
<xGrind> Powerless; cara voce deve usar o gparted para particionar seu HD. deve deixar uma partição para o windows, uma / , uma /home e uma swap para o ubuntu
<vitorlobo> o legal é vc usar linux sem win
<vitorlobo> =D
<vitorlobo> manda o win pra casa do (*#(@*#@#&
<xGrind> vitor-br; depende. se o cara joga, nao vai usar o wine ne ;)
<vitorlobo> xGrind: usa o playonlinux
<vitorlobo> =D
<Celsinho> hehe
<xGrind> vitor-br; msm assim. vai usar o wine do msm jeito. fica lento
<vitorlobo> simples
<vitorlobo> não joga
<vitorlobo> >.<
<vitorlobo> auhahahuahu
<vitorlobo> dai resolve
<Powerless> vi aqui como faz
<Powerless> mas no caso do video ja tava limpo o hd ai foi so criar
<Powerless> o meu tem um monte de coisa do windows ja que mostra la
<Powerless> pode misturar tudo?
<xGrind> Powerless; como assim?
<Powerless> tem varias particoes mostrando...ntfs etc...
<Powerless> com varios tamanhos
<Powerless> ai nao sei como organizar isso
<Powerless> devo particionar o hd no seven antes de instalar o ubuntu?
<Celsinho> yes
<xGrind> Powerless; desfragmenta o windows antes de colocar o ubuntu.
<vitorlobo> Powerless: http://todoespacoonline.com/post.php?id=1049
<xGrind> Powerless; abre o ubuntu como live-cd e entra no gparted q voce vai ver as partições. por la mesmo voce configura. voce pode definir o tamanho das partições q voce quer
<vitorlobo> Powerless: ai diz tudo
<Powerless> nao acho nem o particionador do windows auhauhaha mata eu viu
<Powerless> achei auhauauha
<Powerless> qual o tipo de partiçao que eu formo aqui pro ubuntu?
<Powerless> FAT32?
<xGrind> ext4
<vitorlobo> Powerless: http://todoespacoonline.com/post.php?id=1049
<vitorlobo> tem tudo ai veio
<vitorlobo> tem até dizendo q é ext4
<Powerless> vou ver
<Powerless> alguem aew manjador tem msn pra facilitar? ou vcs odeiam tanto a microsoft que nem msn usa? auhauhaha
<Powerless> :P
<Celsinho> kkkkkk
<xGrind> Powerless; a gente só usa IRC
<xGrind> Powerless; sudo apt-get install emesene
<xGrind> Powerless; eu prefiro usar pidgin pq uso outros protocolos tb. mas se prefere usar só msn, o emesene é bom tb
<Powerless> ok vou ver se consigo instalar aqui logo mais volto aew :D
<vitorlobo> powerless: tem varios similares ao msn no ubuntu
<vitorlobo> alguem conhece algum plugin de firefox, ou qualquer brownser ou de web que atualizar proxy''s automaticamente ou por lista?
<xGrind> vitor-br; cara procura nos complementos do firefox, deve ter
<vitorlobo> procurei mas n achei nenhum q preste nesse sentido
<POwerless> esses captcha  cada vez mais foda de digitar
<POwerless> aew povo me manda de novo o link pra instalar junto com o windows que ta foda aqui viu uahuaaha
<POwerless> tem alguem aew: ÇD
<xGrind> Pow; calmae
<xGrind> POwerless; calmae
<xGrind> http://todoespacoonline.com/post.php?id=1049
<POwerless> sudo mount /dev/sdaX /mnt sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev sudo mount -o bind /sys /mnt/sys sudo mount -o bind /proc /mnt/proc sudo chroot /mnt  Read more: http://www.blogonthenet.com.br/2011/04/ativando-dual-boot-no-ubuntu-1104-natty.html#ixzz1LpOKYqIX Under Creative Commons License: Attribution Non-Commercial Share Alike
<POwerless> que isso faz:
<POwerless> na minha instalacao nao aparece o passo 7
<xGrind> pra q isso? o.O
<xGrind> cara vc jogou o link no terminal?
<xGrind> hauhauh
<POwerless> nao vi isso num site to mostrando so
<xGrind> po esquece terminal. faz tudo pelo gerenciador grafico q é mais facil
<POwerless> to tentando seguir o link que vc me mandou mas nao tem o passo 7 na minha instalacao
<xGrind> vo ve aki
<POwerless> nao tem Especificar particionamento avançado"
<xGrind> entao, esse era do ubuntu 10.10 eu acho
<xGrind> o 11.04 mudou o esquema. clica na terceira opçao
<xGrind> oq ta escrito ae
<POwerless> ja pula pro proximo passo...mas nao ta tudo limpo igual o dele mandando adicionar outra particao
<POwerless> ele ja aparece todas as particoes criadas
<POwerless> ai so libera a opcao alterar e reverter
<POwerless> e apagar
<POwerless> pelo oque ta escrito na pagina nao e o 10 nao e o 11.4 mesmo
<POwerless> so que aqui nao aparece aquela opcao
<xGrind> POwerless; esse gerenciador é do 10.10. colocaram errado. no 11.04 tem 3 opçoes nao tem?
<xGrind> clica na ultima, nao me lembro o nome
<POwerless> nao tem opcao
<POwerless> tem aquela primeira tela de instalar ubuntu
<xGrind> tira um print ae
<POwerless> depois tem a segunda
<POwerless> preparando para instalar o windows
<POwerless> ubuntu*
<POwerless> depois dessa tela
<POwerless> eu do next
<POwerless> e ja pula pra pagina de particoes
<POwerless> e la ta todas as particoes do hd
<POwerless> eu nao to conseguindo criar uma nova
<POwerless> pq nao me dao opcao
<xGrind> POwerless; sabia q era do 10.10
<xGrind> segue esse
<xGrind> http://e-tinet.com/blog/linux/como-instalar-ubuntu-11-04/
<POwerless> nao tem oque seguir ai uahuaah
<POwerless> chega na print de particao ja ta tudo certinho pronto pra instalacao nessa print
<POwerless> aqui no meu nao ta assim
<POwerless> http://img163.imageshack.us/i/screenshotij.png/
<POwerless> ta ai o print
<xGrind> POwerless; faz o seguinte. apaga tudo, coloca uma /, uma /home e uma swap e deixa só o Ubuntu. depois voce coloca o seven se quiser jogar alguma coisa
<POwerless> nao posso perder o seven uahuahuaha
<POwerless> tenho muita coisa nele
<POwerless> se nao seria facil mesmo passar por cima lol
<xGrind> Porcks; qts GB?
<POwerless> mais do que minha particao aguenta
<POwerless> mais de 100gb
<xGrind> putz
<POwerless> o vitorlobo disse que ate um doente mental instalaria o linux
<POwerless> UHAUHAHAHAH
<POwerless> ajuda aqui os doente lobo
<vitorlobo> powerless: qual a dificuldade mesmo?
<POwerless> http://img163.imageshack.us/i/screenshotij.png/
<POwerless> olha ai
<POwerless> aparece isso
<POwerless> eu nao consigo criar uma particao pro ubuntu
<vitorlobo> powerless: vc seguio o tuto q te mostrei?
<POwerless> sim
<POwerless> acontece que oque aparece la nao mostra aqui
<POwerless> da primeira tela ele pula pra essa ai
<vitorlobo> POwerless: seu win é o 7?
<POwerless> sim
<vitorlobo> POwerless: entao vamo resolver isso na marra
<vitorlobo> POwerless: abre o terminal ai.... e digita sudo mount /dev/sdaX /mnt
<vitorlobo> lembrando que esse X
<vitorlobo> é o espaço que você quer disponibilizar para a partição
<vitorlobo> exemplo
<vitorlobo> sudo mount /dev/sda2.000 /mnt
<vitorlobo> ops
<vitorlobo> me atrapalhei
<vitorlobo> POwerless: sudo mount /dev/sda(numero da partição) /mnt
<vitorlobo> pra onde vc quer destinar o ubuntu
<vitorlobo> partição 1 ou 2
<vitorlobo> POwerless: depois digita
<vitorlobo> sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev
<vitorlobo> sudo mount -o bind /sys /mnt/sys
<vitorlobo> sudo mount -o bind /proc /mnt/proc
<vitorlobo> sudo chroot /mnt
<vitorlobo> Read more: http://www.blogonthenet.com.br/2011/04/ativando-dual-boot-no-ubuntu-1104-natty.html#ixzz1LpYC1ps1
<vitorlobo> Under Creative Commons License: Attribution Non-Commercial Share Alike
<POwerless> calma ai acho que consegui algo aqui
<vitorlobo> http://www.blogonthenet.com.br/2011/04/ativando-dual-boot-no-ubuntu-1104-natty.html
<vitorlobo> segue ai
<vitorlobo> q vc chega
<vitorlobo> :)
<vitorlobo> pronto
<POwerless> http://img832.imageshack.us/i/screenshot1mi.png/
<POwerless> consegui a opcao criar particao com esses 12GB livre ai
<POwerless> deixo do jeito que ta na print:
<vitorlobo> entao instala ae
<vitorlobo> q é sussa
<POwerless> me ajuda montar entao deixo as opcoes como
<POwerless> assim mesmo
<POwerless> nao acho a merda da interrogacao no teclado foi maus
<POwerless> hahaha
<sandrossv> setxkbmap br
<POwerless> deixo journaling ext4
<POwerless> ou nao
<vitorlobo> deixa
<vitorlobo> e manda isntalar
<POwerless> e a opcao de baixo deixo como
<POwerless> ./home
<POwerless> ou oque
<POwerless> ele me pede um sistema raiz pra instalar o ubunto
<POwerless> eu sei la oque e isso
<POwerless> consegui ja
<POwerless> valew pela ajuda de vcs aew povo ja to instalando ele...tinha que  particiar em 2...uma parte pro swap e a outra pro ubuntu
<Powerless> onde vai parar os programas que eu instalo?
<sandrossv> mais comum é /usr/bin
<Powerless> instalei o Amsn aqui onde eu acho ele agora?
<vitorlobo> Powerless: quando vc instala na central de ubuntu, diz onde ta
<Powerless> nao achei dizendo
<vitorlobo> Powerless: faz o seguinte
<sandrossv> Powerless: alt+f2
<sandrossv> amsn
<vitorlobo> Powerless: aperta o botão "window"  que fica entre alt e ctrl
<vitorlobo> Powerless: e digita Amsn
<vitorlobo> Powerless: eu prefiro o KMess pra mim é melhor q o amsn
<Powerless> toda vez que eu instalar um prog tenho que caçar ele assim
<Powerless> ele nao fica num lugar tudo junto?
<vitorlobo> poweless: fica
<vitorlobo> poweless: perai q vou mudar a interface para unity pra te guiar
<vitorlobo> ja volto
<Powerless> ok
<sandrossv> Powerless: como assim tudo junto ?
<Powerless> tipo no windows
<Powerless> tu clica no iniciar e ta la os programas
<sandrossv> Tu pode trocar pro gnome 'classico'
<Powerless> eu nunca usei nenhum dos dois nao sei oque muda
<sandrossv> hmm
<sandrossv> então é melhor se ocostumar com esse
<sandrossv> acostumar*
<Powerless> esse negocio e meio lerdo uahaahau
<vitorlobo> Powerless: pvt
<Powerless> o windows parece que era mais rapido kkk
<sandrossv> geralmente é o contrario
<Powerless> por isso achei estranho uahuaha
<sandrossv> talvez seja pq tu não pego o jeito
<sandrossv> tipo, pra abrir o amsn é mais facil apertar alt+f2 e digtar amsn
<sandrossv> na verdade é mais rapido abrir qualquer coisa pelo alt+f2
<sandrossv> xD
<sandrossv> e no unity conforme vai digitando no alt+f2 ele vai mostrando as opções, se eu lembro bem
<sandrossv> brb
<EduardeCalibal> Olá.  Alguém sabe como evitar que o Nautilus fique lento quanto visualiza uma pasta com milhares de arquivos?
<EduardeCalibal> Quando digo lento quero dizer que ele leva alguns minutos para atualizar a janela quando entro na pasta ou quando atualizo a lista de arquivos.
<EduardeCalibal> Isso também afeta todas as demais janelas do Nautilus abertas e não apenas a que usei para visualizar a pasta cheia.  Também afeta a área de trabalho.
<FlavioTrashPunk> multitermais alguem ai ta usando no ubuntu..
<FlavioTrashPunk> ?
<FlavioTrashPunk> em galera.. saca ..?
<FlavioTrashPunk> multitermais alguem ai ta usando no ubuntu..
<FlavioTrashPunk> ninguem usa multiterminal..
<FlavioTrashPunk> ninguem usa multiterminal.. ninguem usa galera
<ffr76> !ping
<ffr76> !bomdia:>)
<web_knows> hi :]
<Pretto> algum admin de redes por aqui?
<Shazaum> Pretto, agente tenta neh
<claudio_> galera
<claudio_> preciso de uma luz
<claudio_> nao tem a ver com ubuntu mas tem a ver com o irc, tipo, tem algum canal pra discução de scripts web?
<claudio_> vamos galera me de uma luz preciso muito disso é trabalho da facul. se eu nao terminar esse projeto essa semana vo repitir o semestre
<Celsinho> bom dia!
<AMrDan> Bom dia pessoal.. preciso de rodar um programa do windows aki .. exite um prog melhor q o wine pra isso?
<cparzewski> windows
<darouca> AMrDan, Eu só conheço o http://www.cedega.com/ Mas ele é voltado para jogos.
<AMrDan> darouca, ahh sim ... mas vc jah usou ele com programas comuns .. ?
<darouca> AMrDan, Não... Sou obrigado a mater uma máquina virtual para rodar o programa aqui da empresa enquanto migro todos os dados para o novo sistema.
<claudio_> galera existe algum canal sobre php?
<MarconM> bom dia !
<claudio_> to com umprojeto da facul atrasado preciso de ajuda
<claudio_> sei que nao é aqui mas se alguém puder me dar uma luz
<MarconM> claudio_: #php
<MarconM> tenta la
<MarconM> se voce sabe ingles ... ja é um bom começo
<MarconM> claudio_: tem o #php-br tambem
<claudio_> kkkkkkkkk sei nem portugues
<MarconM> vai no br
<claudio_> ahuahauh vo tentar achar aqui
<AMrDan> darouca, vlw cara.. usei o wine e achei super bom .. soh estava um pouco lento ... se vc quiser tentar ai  .. ele funciona bem ..
<AMrDan> darouca, :D
<darouca> AMrDan, Para o programa que eu preciso o Wine não funcionou. Sem contar que o sistema do Bradesco para Empresas também só rola no Windows. Tenho que ficar com a máquina Virtual.
<Celsinho> Camila, =*
<Celsinho> Ursinha, =*
<claudio_> Marcom #php exclusivo a convidados
<AMrDan> dartouca, hm .. okk .. d boa
<AMrDan> darouca .. cara to indo lah .. flws .. vlw pelo help ..
<AMrDan> darouca,  fui
<MarconM> claudio_: eu entrei
<MarconM> seu nick é registrados
<MarconM> se nao for .. registre .. dae voce consegui entrar .. eu  entrei normal no canal
<claudio_> como registra o nick?
<claudio_> mals eu sou noob ainda ahauhauha
<claudio_> hei marconM sera que vc mesmo nao sabe me ajudar cara?
<claudio_> acho que nao deve ser tao dificil assim mas to me batendo feio
<claudio_> tenho que criar uma rede tipo facebook em cima do Elgg mas na qual o usuario tenha que er convidade e a senha liberada aqpenas mediante pagamento
<claudio_> e nao to conseguindo que a liberação de senha seja automatizada
<claudio_> e se for manual vo perder muitos pontos
<mandrak> bom dia, como fao para limpar os documentos recentes no 11,04? Agradeço a ajuda
<mandrak> *faço
<tiagoscd> mandrak, no terminal: rm ~/.local/share/zeitgeist/activity.sqlitezeitgeist-daemon --replace
<BIO3T1> olá
<BIO3T1> alguem já testou o novo unity?
<BIO3T1> ?
<Celsinho> BIO3T1, eu!
<BIO3T1> sim nao
<Celsinho> :P
<Celsinho> eu uso ele,
<BIO3T1> e ai
<BIO3T1> eu tentei mas fico pesado no meu pc
<BIO3T1> tem gente criticando
<BIO3T1> mas achei legal
<Celsinho> é bem legal
<BIO3T1> qual distro vc usa?
<Celsinho> ubuntu 11.04
<BIO3T1> ainda não baixei, to usando mint10
<MarconM> eu to com ele tambem
<MarconM> achei muito bom
<MarconM> o novo unity
<MarconM> xD
<BIO3T1> gostaria de usar mas meu pc ta capenga ;)
<BIO3T1> uso gnome
<BIO3T1> modificado com a cara do mac
<BIO3T1> esse é um dos motivos pelo qual gosto do linux liberdade para fazermos a lacarte nosso sistema :)
<EduardeCalibal>   ...acabei de instalar o nautilus versão 3 e minha área de trabalho não aparece nessa versão.  Alguém sabe me dizer o que falta instalar para ver a área de trabalho?
<EduardeCalibal>   Ao menos o sistema esta mais leve.
<BIO3T1> ja reiniciou o x?
<EduardeCalibal> Já.
<EduardeCalibal> Antes de reiniciar ainda tinha área de trabalho.
<BIO3T1> aparece mensagem de erro?
<EduardeCalibal> Nada.
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ver no dmesg...
<EduardeCalibal> Achei um segfault no libdbus, vou corrigir a versão...
<EduardeCalibal> Se tem uma coisa que adoro no aptitude é a constante tentativa dele de remover o gnome e mais outros 200 pacotes para qualquer coisa que eu tente fazer.
<EduardeCalibal> -.-
<BIO3T1> fora vc, trouxe mais alguem para o mundo do piguim?
<BIO3T1> prefiro o apt-get ou synaptic
<EduardeCalibal> Geralmente uso direto o apt-get mesmo.  Ou copio os pacotes e uso o dpkg.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas quando são muitos acabo me rendendo a possibilidade do aptitude resolver o caso.
<BIO3T1> tenho q sair abrço
<darouca> tiagoscd, O código rm ~/.local/share/zeitgeist/activity.sqlitezeitgeist-daemon --replace é pra limpar os recentes certo?
<EduardeCalibal>   Mais testes...  Fui.
<tiagoscd> darouca, exato
<darouca3> tiagoscd, O problema é que deu erro aqui... rs
<wilcox> bom dia a todos, alguem poderia me ajudar com uma duvida no squid?
<wilcox> ?
<the67pc> Galera alguém ai tem Core i3/i5/i7 ?
<wilcox> eu tenho um notebook i3
<darouca> i5
<wilcox> Alguem poderia me ajudar com uma duvida no squid?
<MarconM> wilcox: todos vimos a pergunta ... nao precisa repetir varias vezees ... se alguem souber vai te ajudar
<MarconM> xD
<MarconM> darouca: e ae cara
<darouca> MarconM, E aeee... Beleza?
<MarconM> oopa .. .sussa sim
<MarconM> e como q ta
<darouca> MarconM, Tudo beleza...
<MarconM> :D
<claudio_> hei galera ajuda aqui
<claudio_> preciso de um sisteminha pra confecção de boletos bancarios alguém sabe algum pra 11.04?
<tiagoscd> darouca, dá uma olhada: http://linux.aldeby.org/ubuntu-natty-11-04-unity-clear-recent-documents.html
<tiagoscd> faltou um ; no meio do comando
<tiagoscd> rm ~/.local/share/zeitgeist/activity.sqlite; zeitgeist-daemon --replace
<tiagoscd> claudio_, http://www.jboleto.com.br/blog/
<darouca> tiagoscd, Muito obrigado... ;)
<darouca> MarconM, Vou olhar
<darouca> MarconM, AAAAA... hahahaha... O tiagoscd já mandou também... ;) Valeu...
<wilcox> marc: desculpa
<wilcox> bom. eu configurei o proxy aqui onde trabalho mas acabei fazendo ele transparente e autenticado e agora ele nao funciona
<wilcox> como eu faço pra deixae o squid apenas autenticado?
<claudio_> agradeço a ajuda mas confeço que nao intendí nada
<Samick> e ai galera..
<sandrossv> Boa tarde
<the67pc> Galera alguém ai tem Core i3/i5/i7 ?
<MarconM> kkkkk
<MarconM> e ae
<MarconM> the67pc: eu tenho
<MarconM> pq
<carlos_guerrilha> tarde
<MarconM> tarde
<dtcrshr> tarde
<Celsinho> Ursinha, =*
<gdar> boa tar
<gdar> tarde*
<gdar> então pessoal recebi um email da cert.br falando que meu servidor está sendo usado como base de ataques ou algum usuario legitimo está envolvido em atividades que são provavelmente contrarias a sua politica de uso aceitavel da rede.
<RadarZ> gdar
<gdar> mandaram até os logs das atividades
<RadarZ> seu servidor eh servidor de email?
<RadarZ> eh ubuntu server?
<gdar> não é email e não é ubuntu
<gdar> mas o server é linux
<RadarZ> eh oq?
<gdar> =]
<RadarZ> debian?
<gdar> rpm
<RadarZ> rpm nunca mexi
<RadarZ> eh redhat ne
<gdar> é baseado (maconha) dele
<RadarZ> eu verificaria os rootkit
<RadarZ> primeira coisa
<RadarZ> ja deu uma olhada nisso?
<gdar> nope
<RadarZ> no debian eu uso o rkhunter
<RadarZ> tinha um outro
<RadarZ> .......................
<RadarZ> mas o rkhunter eh bom
<RadarZ> ele da uns falso positivo as vezes
<Powerless> qual o site de skin pro ubuntu mesmo?
<RadarZ> tem um pack
<RadarZ> com um monte
<RadarZ> no baixaki
<RadarZ> se nao me engano
<RadarZ> http://www.baixaki.com.br/download/ubuntu-skin-pack.htm
<Powerless> valews
<Powerless> esse aqui tambem ne
<Powerless> ?
<Powerless> http://gnome-look.org/
<RadarZ> esse eu nao entrei nao
<RadarZ> eu uso mais modo texto
<Powerless> onde que tem uns temas bons? esse gnome look tem mas eu nao sei qual o nome da sessao de temas que muda a aparencia toda
<Powerless> qual que é?
<RadarZ> putz cara
<RadarZ> da uma googlada ai
<Powerless> baixei um aqui mas nao consigo instalar lol
<Powerless> nao sei como faz
<Powerless> esse http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Mac+OSX+Leopard+10.5+Full+pack?content=72425
<Powerless> como instala gdm themes?
<vitorlobo> fala rapaziada e moças =]
<RadarZ> salve
<pqatsi> Ursinha: ping
<paullymax> Opá
<RadarZ> opaaa
<RadarZ> rapa do ubuntuzera
<Shazaum> opa
<Nilodanx52> 8-)olha eu akiiii! asuhuahsuahsush
<amarelinho_EMO> cheguei pra sorte de todos
<amarelinho_EMO> e que sorte em galera
<RadarZ> eaeeee
<pqatsi> chat da uol essa joça é? sorte ultimamente é quem consegue ajuda nesse canal, pq o povo so fala abobrinha
<amarelinho_EMO> pqatsi: manda a pergunta então que sei QUASE TUDO de ubuntu.
<amarelinho_EMO> manda, manda, quero ver, pode mandar
<pqatsi> wait and try help ;)
<RadarZ> kkkkkkkkk
<RadarZ> chat da uol eh foda
<RadarZ> offtopic po
<Ursinha> offtopic é no ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<amarelinho_EMO> voltei
<amarelinho_EMO> cade as perguntas
<amarelinho_EMO> pqatsi: cade cade
<Ursinha> amarelinho_EMO, lá no forum, vai lá responder que vc vai ser mais util
<RadarZ> huaheuaehueahueaheuahea
<amarelinho_EMO> nossa, Estou precisando de uma ursinha pra abracar a noite
<amarelinho_EMO> nao nao, agora quero responder aqui
<Ursinha> primeiro: não te dei liberdade pra esse tipo de brincadeira
<amarelinho_EMO> nao disse nada com vc
<Ursinha> segundo, offtopic é no ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<RadarZ> agora a chapa esquentou
<amarelinho_EMO> interessante a politica do canal, eu escrevo uma coisa, as pessoas entendem outra e ainda ficam xingando todos
<EduardeCalibal> amarelinho_EMO, ou qualquer outro, como faço para predefinir fontes prioritárias na minha lista de repositórios?
 * Ursinha tem que ter paciencia de jó....
<amarelinho_EMO> o cara estava quietinho no canto da sala
<amarelinho_EMO> não merecia isso
<Ursinha> amarelinho_EMO, vc não sabe de nada e chega enchendo né
<amarelinho_EMO> por isso odeio @
<Ursinha> afe
<RadarZ> amarelinho_EMO responde a perg do edenc
<RadarZ> amarelinho_EMO responde a perg do eduardo
<Ursinha> RadarZ, :)
<edenc> ahn?
<edenc> ah ta
<RadarZ> foi mal ede
<amarelinho_EMO> RadarZ: edenc  Não falei que sei QUASE TUDO, infelizmente essa esta nas que eu nao sei
<amarelinho_EMO> heaheahehaheaheahehaehahea
<EduardeCalibal> Algo me dizia que ficaria sem essa resposta...
<EduardeCalibal> -.-
<amarelinho_EMO> edenc: eu uso windows, senão até testava pra vc
<RadarZ> putz.....
<EduardeCalibal> Estou testando o nautilus 3 aqui, melhor, meio bagunçado, mas mais leve.
<edenc> argh...
<amarelinho_EMO> e te respondia agora
<edenc> amarelinho_EMO: digita "edu" antes do tab ;)
<EduardeCalibal> Só que eles tiraram a área de trabalho, tive que reativar alterando configurações.
<RadarZ> kkkk
<amarelinho_EMO> edenc: heahehahea mau meu
<Ursinha> EduardeCalibal, o que vc quer dizer com fontes prioritarias?
<RadarZ> EduardeCalibal, nunca vi priorizar source
<Ursinha> quaisquer fontes que vc tenha, a prioridade vai ser do pacote mais novo
<Ursinha> independentemente de onde está
<RadarZ> EduardeCalibal, para que vc quer isso?
<RadarZ> kkkkkk
<EduardeCalibal> Tipo, tenho 200 repositórios, quero os do ubuntu como menor prioridade na hora de buscar pacotes.
<Ursinha> EduardeCalibal, isso ai que eu disse....
<Ursinha> depende da versão do pacote
<EduardeCalibal> Não entendeu...
<EduardeCalibal> Atualmente tenho versões maiores aparecendo como menor na lista por que os nomes são diferente.
<EduardeCalibal> Não sei o critério, mas não é apenas o numérico.
<Ursinha> EduardeCalibal, se vc tiver 15 sources configurados, e um determinado pacote em várias delas, vai ser instalado o pacote mais novo
<EduardeCalibal> Tem como fazer o que perguntei, infelizmente quando li sobre isso não sabia que iria precisar.
<Ursinha> onde mais novo é oq ue tem o nome mais novo
<Ursinha> até onde eu saiba, não tem
<RadarZ> entao
<EduardeCalibal> Deveria, mas não é o que ocorre.
<RadarZ> eu lembro
<RadarZ> apt preferences
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ver.
<RadarZ> cabecinha fraca...
<RadarZ> eu lembro de algo vagamente, apt preferences
<amarelinho_EMO> EduardeCalibal: vc tem que editar o ./etc/apt/preferences
<amarelinho_EMO> so que e meio paia, porque vc tem que ficar expecificando o pacote e a fonte
<amarelinho_EMO> nao sei se tem como vc colocar uma fonte inteira como prioridade
<EduardeCalibal> Não exatamente, quando li sobre isso poderia dar nota as fontes e não apenas a pacotes.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas agora eu me acho aqui.  Valeu.
<amarelinho_EMO> CORREU, CHUTOU E CESTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<amarelinho_EMO> PONTO PRO AMARELINHO_EMO
<RadarZ> huaehuaehuaeh
<RadarZ> o mais engracado eh que ninguem interage....
<amarelinho_EMO> se e doido?
<amarelinho_EMO> o que mais interage e o @
<amarelinho_EMO> SE NAO PARAR COM ISSO VOU DE DAR UM KICK
<amarelinho_EMO> ...
<RadarZ> ChanServ?
<amarelinho_EMO> op do canal
<RadarZ> o op faz oq quer, eh op....
<amarelinho_EMO> RadarZ: so faz e merda, mudando de caco pra cavaco
<EduardeCalibal>   Qual o comando para contar linhas de um arquivo mesmo?
<amarelinho_EMO> que programa eu teria bem legal pra ouvir mp3 terminal
<amarelinho_EMO> uma vez eu achei um programa tao legal
<EduardeCalibal> nl, já encontrei...
<amarelinho_EMO> eu iniciava ele e ele era um player completinho via console
<EduardeCalibal> 397 linhas no source list...
<EduardeCalibal> Putz.
<EduardeCalibal> Ia falar para ele do nyxmms2 mas ele saiu antes...
<EduardeCalibal> Para rodar mp3 por terminal.
<EduardeCalibal> Melhor, só xmms2
<amarelinho_EMO> a nois aqui traveis
<amarelinho_EMO> achei o programa... mp3blaster
<EduardeCalibal> xmms2 amarelinho_EMO
<EduardeCalibal> É o que uso aqui, fiz meu despertador com ele.
<amarelinho_EMO> mas ele nao e so grafico nao?
<amarelinho_EMO> o mp3blaster e bacana demais
<EduardeCalibal> Nem sei se tem gráfico...
<EduardeCalibal> Aqui só texto.
<EduardeCalibal> Talvez tenha uma versão gráfica também.
<EduardeCalibal> Algo do tipo xmms2 ou gmms2
<EduardeCalibal> Tem um gxmms2
<EduardeCalibal> Achei nos repositórios.
<EduardeCalibal> Vou tocar serviço.  Fui.  AFK
<amarelinho_EMO> faloooooooooooo
<RadarZ> falo
<RadarZ> ;)
<vitorlobo> Ursinha: boa noite =]
<vitorlobo> Ursinha: boa noite
<vitorlobo> ;)
<RadarZ> :P
<vitorlobo> alguem tem ideia de como é... ;P
<vitorlobo> bugar o polldaddy?
<vitorlobo> xD
<AMrDan> alguem sabe algum prog bom pra baixar musicas?
<Ricardo__> vai por torrent
<AMrDan> Ricardo_, qualquer torrent?
<AMrDan> Ricardo_, queria um bom memo... conheçe?
<Ricardo__> eu uso o frostwire
<Ricardo__> quando é musica solta
<mandrak> Boa noite, por favor como faço para apagar os "Arquivos recentes" do 11.04? Agradeço a ajuda
<AMrDan> Ricardo_, ok .. vlw cara :D
<vitorlobo> nosklo: conhece algum jeito pra bugar as enquetes do polldaddy?
<POwerless> alguem aew tem um tuto sobre ubuntu? pra achar e instalar temas..mudar a aparencia de tudo aqui e taus?
#ubuntu-br 2011-05-10
<ZNC-PORTO> Ola pessoal :-D
<ZNC> UdontKnow: vc esta on-line?
<ZNC> aiaiaiiaiaia, nunca vi linux aparecer msg de trial version
<ZNC> so em pcs de governo
<ZNC> :-(
<ZNC> hahahhaha
<ZNC> Linux multiterminal 2.6.24-22-generic #1 SMP Mon Nov 24 18:32:42 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<ZNC>  alguem ai conhece esse "multiterminal'?
<tiagoout> alguem sabe a solução desse erro: Warning: Xalloc: requesting unpleasantly large amount of memory: 0$
<POwerless> como instala esses compiz?
<smk> ola gostaria de saber se eu atualizar pra versao + nova se eu vou perder as configuracoes do compiz fusion...
<smk> alow
<Geowany> smk: acredito que não...
<Geowany> mas não é interessante manter confs de versões diferentes
<smk> Geowany, como assim..?
<Geowany> vou tomar banho, fui!
<smk> vo ter q configura o compiz de novo?
<POwerless> alguem aew tem um link bom com explicaçoes do que é esse compiz..fusion...gdk,metacity etc...quero ir customizando o ubuntu mas eu nao sei de nada disso
<toty> é aqui que eu tiro duvidas sobre o ubuntu 10.04 ?
<peregrinator_six> POwerless: se tiver falando do tal ubuntu 11 acho melhor não mexer em compiz não, mas se você tem coragem de se arriscar, toma ai e se responsabilize... http://www.aprigiosimoes.com.br/2011/05/05/compiz-no-unity-ubuntu-11-04/
<peregrinator_six> toty: sim, pode ser, solta ai e se tiver alguem que lhe possa ajudar ele se manifestará... :)
<toty> ok
<POwerless> sim to com o novo ubuntu...eu nao sei nem oque faz essas coisas..quero saber oque é e saber usar elas se for o caso pra ir alterando a aparencia do ubuntu a meu gosto
<toty> eu tenho um arquivo em psd e quero abrir no ubuntu como que eu faço
<POwerless> o maximo que eu to conseguindo e mudar as cores das coisas pelo gtk
<POwerless> huahah
<POwerless> baixando uns negocio
<t1nhu> alguém pode me ajudar a botar o ubuntu 11.04 pelo meu hd externo?
<t1nhu> estou tendo problemas com o grub
<t1nhu> já pesquisei e tentei algumas dicas de fóruns mas nada deu certo
<toty> como que eu abro arquivos do photoshop no ubuntu
<toty> tem algum programa parecido com o photoshop para ubuntu
<t1nhu> alguém pode me ajudar com o grub?
<toty> alguem pode me ajudar com os arquivos em psd
<POwerless> como eu faço pra jogar a barra de tarefas embaixo igual o windows?
<POwerless_> tirei a barra aqui de baixo agora nao aparece nada como arruma isso?
<amarelinho_EMO> voltei pra sorte de todos
<Geowany> POwerless tá usando unity?
<amarelinho_EMO> Geowany: portuguese?
<amarelinho_EMO> Geowany: deleta tudo que eu falei
<amarelinho_EMO> to fumando maconha demais
<Geowany> amarelinho_EMO: ?
<amarelinho_EMO> Geowany: esquece, confundi
<Geowany> o.O
<t1nhu> Geowany
<Geowany> é cada um que aparece
<t1nhu> há possibilidade de você me ajudar com meu problema de grub?
<Geowany> vou jogar Urban Terror
<Geowany> t1nhu: qual é o problema?
<amarelinho_EMO> t1nhu: qual seu problema ?
<Geowany> dualboot com windows 7?
<t1nhu> tou apanhando pra instalar o 11.04 no meu hd externo
<amarelinho_EMO> Nao que eu va te ajudar, mas pelo menos posso ficar rindo da sua cara... :P
<t1nhu> o grub nunca funciona
<t1nhu> vai fumar maconha amarelinho
<peregrinator_six> xGrind: :)
<amarelinho_EMO> hehehaEHAHEAHEAHEHAEHaheahehaEHAHEAHEHAEHeA
<amarelinho_EMO> viu
<Geowany> t1nhu: se quer algo instalado em hd externo, a minha sugestão é usar o knoppix
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; eae
<Geowany> tem o "Install flash disk" e funciona muito bem
<t1nhu> Geowany: o knoppix é uma distro ou um programa?
 * peregrinator_six ...
<Geowany> t1nhu: distro...
<Geowany> simplesmente "O Pai" dos livecds
<t1nhu> :(
<t1nhu> eu realmente achei que iria ter o ubuntu dessa vez
<Geowany> t1nhu: vc ja usou aquele usb-disk-creator?
<Geowany> acho que é assim o nome do pacote
<t1nhu> não, estava tentando o livecd
<Geowany> já instalei o ubuntu com o usb-disk-creator
<Geowany> funcionou...
<xGrind> Geowany; ounc mininu
<t1nhu> eu vou fazer isso pelo livecd?
<Geowany> eae xGrind
<xGrind> xD
<Geowany> t1nhu: não faço idéia da sua necessidade
<Geowany> você quer o ubuntu instalado ou que ele apenas rode como liveusb?
<t1nhu> eu quero ele instalado
<t1nhu> quero rodar o ubuntu pelo hd externo
<Geowany> good luck
<Geowany> (y)
<POwerless> como mudo a skin do meu tocador de musica?
<Ricardo__> pra q? so frescura
<Ricardo__> pra galo veio nao existe skin
<POwerless> pq eu to aprendendo a mexer no ubuntu e quero aprender a fazer as coisas
<POwerless> oras
<POwerless> g
<POwerless> g
<POwerless> g
<novato_br> Pretto, e ae grande Pretto!
<novato_br> Pskol, blz?
<novato_br> e ae Andre_Gondim, blz?
<Pretto> e ae novato_br
<novato_br> como vao as coisas? ubuntando como sempre?
<Andre_Gondim> novato_br, na paz
<novato_br> blz
<novato_br> toh querendo comprar uma placa de video, mas ainda toh na duvida do que escolher
<novato_br> ati/radeon ou nvidia?
<novato_br> nvidia dah mais suporte pro linux
<luiz_> novato_br, posso entrar na conversa?
<novato_br> certamente
<luiz_> em que sentido vc diz mais suporte?
<novato_br> driver
<luiz_> tenho uma sapphire hd5870 oc
<peregrinator_six> novato_br: to cm a minha Hadeon 4350 de 256 Megas aqui e nem uso o driver propietario não, tá ótimo pra eu e ela só custou 90 pilas! :)
<luiz_> nunca deu problema....de driver..funfa tudo...
<novato_br> eu não estou muito certo, mas parece que o driver da nvidia  eh melhor que o driver da radeon
<luiz_> já tive ati...também...
<luiz_> nvidia...
<luiz_> olha...tem como testar isso na prática? Eu tinha antes dessa uma gts250...
<peregrinator_six> novato_br: sei que com a minha AMD nem preciso de driver propietario e to com todos os efeitos ligados! :)
<luiz_> não percebi diferença....
<luiz_> não sou fanboy...mas acho que não tem mais isso não...
<novato_br> humm... será que rola um crysis emulado no linux com tudo full?
<novato_br> crisys*
<luiz_> bora tentar?
<luiz_> kkk
<peregrinator_six> novato_br: :S
<luiz_> eu tenho ele no C:
<luiz_> na partição windows..
<luiz_> precisa do wine...acho...
<peregrinator_six> sabes muito bem que game for window$ não tem a ver com a placa tão somente e sim por ele ter sido feito pra o window$...
<peregrinator_six> placas graficas não fazem "milagres"...
<luiz_> bem lembrando, peregrinator_six
<luiz_> novato_br, já testou o playonlinux?
<luiz_> um dos motivos que ainda não desgarrei do windows foi esse: games...
<novato_br> entendo
<novato_br> jah ouvi falar do playonlinux
<novato_br> mas ainda naum mexi com ele
<_4_7_3_> Boa noite.
<_4_7_3_> too fast
<novato_br> boa noite
<novato_br> okay good night
<_4_7_3_> alguém teve problemas em usar o ubuntu 11.04 no modo clássico?
<peregrinator_six> eu não....
<peregrinator_six> mas se for mecher no ccsm zica igual como se estivesse me modo unity... :S
<peregrinator_six> *mexer..
<_4_7_3_> que coisa! quando atualizei para o 11.04 e tentei usar no modo clássico as bordas e os botões das janelas sumiram...
<peregrinator_six> _4_7_3_: leia isso aqui e veja se resolve seu problema... http://www.aprigiosimoes.com.br/2011/05/05/compiz-no-unity-ubuntu-11-04/
<_4_7_3_> <peregrinator_six> valeu agora entendi direitinho^^
<naufragoweb> boas noites!
<naufragoweb> Alguem ae que já usou o pitivi, sabe qual o melhor formato para converter um video para colocar no youtube?
<vanderson> oii
<vanessa> ii
<vanessa> i
<vanessa> i
<vanessa> i
<vanessa> i
<swell> boa noite...
<swell> queria dar parabens para os que ajudaram a formar o novo ubuntu 11.04
<swell> apesar das criticas eu gostei do novo ubuntu..achei mais leve...rapido e bem organizado..e achei sem fundamento as criticas..porq é só antes do login escolher ubuntu classic e ele abre como o ubuntu 10.10
<swell> entrei aqui tbm pra dizer q o link postado no planeta ubuntu do jogo streets of rage ta fora..nao to conseguindo baixar pelo comando descrito..alguem pode me ajudar?
<PingaR0x> swell: que comando seria?
<swell> REPOSITÓRIO UBUNTU GAMES: Streets of Rage Remake (sudo apt-get install streets-of-rage-remake)
<swell> PingaR0x
<swell> REPOSITÓRIO UBUNTU GAMES: Streets of Rage Remake (sudo apt-get install streets-of-rage-remake)
<PingaR0x> swell: vc adicionou esse repositorio?
<swell> nao sei
<PingaR0x> calma ae...
<PingaR0x> vou ver aonde eu  acho sobre o assunto 1 momento
<swell> ok...valew pela força
<swell> post dia 8 de maio no planeta ubuntu http://planeta.ubuntu-br.org/
<Andre_Gondim> naufragoweb, eu gosto de usar blue ray para isso
<PingaR0x> swell: http://www.ubuntugames.org/repository ve se te ajuda
<swell> obrigado PingaR0x
<Andre_Gondim> naufragoweb, na verdade tenho usado o openshot para renderizar
<swell> esse tutorial é assim mesmo pro 11.04?
<naufragoweb> hummmm... openshot....
<PingaR0x> swell: acho que deve ter mudado alguma coisa
<Fabianin> Como bloqueio alguém daqui do canal pra nao me mandar pvt?
<PingaR0x> swell: mais 90% digamos assim creio que seria
<vanessa> oi
<vanessa> gaelra
<vanessa> af
<swell> o canal de softaware nao ta la
<vanessa> pretto
<PingaR0x> swell: abre a central ubuntu
<PingaR0x> swell central de programas
<swell> aberto
<PingaR0x> swell: editar > canais de software
<naufragoweb> valeu Andre_Gondim.... vou postar um video no You Tube de uma PCCHIPS com 512 MB de RAM rodando lindo o Unity 3D
<swell> rs
<PingaR0x> naufragoweb: oloco
<PingaR0x> naufragoweb, rodando bem?
<naufragoweb> sério... o video já ta pronto.... ficou perfeito.... muito rapido
<PingaR0x> naufragoweb, teve algum tweak para tal?
<naufragoweb> não....
<naufragoweb> instalação comum....
<PingaR0x> legal
<vanessa> |||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||
<vanessa> xzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzsss
<vanessa> ooooooooooooo
<vanessa> eu sou umas das meninas lindas
<vanessa> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<kzinnn> wtf?
<swell> FALHA AO BAIXAR INFORMAÇÕES DO REPOSITORIO  W:Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntugames.org/dists/ubuntugames/main/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found , E:Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<_4_7_3_> <swell> eu adoro streets of rage e só por saber que tem um remake para o linux achei muito legal. Nesse site que eu segui estou instalando nesse momento o streets of rage remake http://www.ubuntugames.org/repository
<swell> valew _4_7_3_ to indo la dar uma olhada
<swell> uhulll ta baixando
<swell> :D
<swell> la no canais de software eu desabilitei oq tinha parentes como falou no tutorial
<Coringao> swell, so desativa o sources como mostra la no tutorial do site
<swell> inclusive os do ubuntu games (codigo fonte)
<swell> deu certo...ta baixando
<Coringao> swell, blz
<swell> posso habilitar denovo pra voltar ao normal?
<Coringao> swell, vai amar este streets of rage
<_4_7_3_> sei lá hehehe...
<swell> eu jogava ele em fliperama nas antigas
<_4_7_3_> eu jogava só pela Blaze.
 * Coringao esta pegando as musicas do streets of rage e colocando no celular. :P
<swell> era na mesma epoca do the  king of figthers...era lançamento
<swell> rs
<swell> fora o Daytona USA
<swell> nem imaginava q um dia os graficos iam melhorar tanto
<Coringao> aham
<swell> posso habilitar oq desabilitei no tutorial? ou deixo como ta
<swell> ?
<_4_7_3_> mesmo no daytona usa os carros amassavam ao contrário dos carros de hoje
<swell> rs
<swell> tinha um outro q era corrida em cidade..nao lembro o nome
<_4_7_3_> era malfeitim mas era meio realista
<swell> boa diversao na epoca
<swell> cara muito legal o ubuntu 11.04
<swell> vo testar uma semaninha e vo aplicar no pc da minha mãe
<swell> ela usa ubuntu faz 2 anos
 * peregrinator_six 00
<swell> nunca reclamou desde a migração do windows pro ubuntu
<swell> no começo resmungou um pouco..mas hoje nao troca por nada
<swell> diz q nao é lento e nem trava
<swell> minha mae tem 59 anos..rs detalhe
<swell> isso q eu chamo de OS fácil de usar
<swell> rs
<_4_7_3_> linux é legal, eu não tenho vontade de voltar para o windows mas, sinto saudades do fiesta online
<swell> pra nao dizer q nao uso ruindows...eu uso istalado em uma partição do netbook com 20GB
<swell> só pra usar msn com webcam
<swell> aí nem abro mais windows
<swell> e nao vejo a hora de poder falar com contatos de msn pelo linux..usando todas as funcionalidades
<swell> porq pra jogo vo usar console...PS3 ou Xbox360
<swell> mês q vem vo comprar meu console...
<swell> :P
<swell> to indeciso entre xbox 360 4gb ou 250gb
<_4_7_3_> eu jogo mais de emulador e uso meu pc como media center, nisso o linux daa conta
<_4_7_3_> *da
<swell> no meu caso to afim de experimentar o crysis 2 e o batle field 3 q ta chegando
<swell> entao vo de console...
<swell> da pra se divertir muito
<swell> gostei do need for speed undercover...e do hotpursuit..diversao garantida
<_4_7_3_> em tv não posso fazer nada por que vendi a minha para o meu avô e fiz um upgrade na minha máquina^^
<swell> pisar fundo do bugatti veyron em retas interminaveis e fazer curvas de lado fugindo da policia nao tem preço
<swell> eu jogo no meu monitor
<swell> com cabo videocomponente..
<swell> apesar de ser lcd...fica ótimo
<swell> AOC 22 polegadas
<swell> entao uso monitor pra o console e pc
<swell> quer dizer pro console..vou usar porq ainda nao comprei o console
<swell> só to indeciso se pego um console de 4gb ou 250 porq a diferença de preço é grande
<_4_7_3_> pensei em fazer um para mim também mas, queimei um joypad do meu mega drive quando tentei converte-lo para a porta de impressora e o pc reconheceu apenas um botão. ai fiquei com medo de queimar algo mais caro e parei com as adaptações.
<swell> fico com medo de nao conseguir salvar os jogos no de 4gb
<swell> compra cabo pronto amigo
<swell> eu compro..40 pila
<swell> só encaixar nas portinhas e se divertir
<_4_7_3_> nunca achei~~
<swell> eu boto até luva...tranco a porta e me interno jogando..rs
<_4_7_3_> vai de console jack sparrow?
<swell> esse video componente q te falei tem numa ponta a entrada xbox e na outra uma saída de monitor de pc e RCA...na rca vc só vai plugar a caixa de som e pronto
<_4_7_3_> sabe o nome?
<_4_7_3_> me interessei
<swell> o 4gb deve dar pra salvar bastante jogo
<swell> do cabo
<swell> VIDEO COMPONENTE
<_4_7_3_> é
<swell> é só dizer pro camelo como tu quer
<swell> e praq quer
<swell> ele vai achar a melhor opção
<_4_7_3_> certo^^
<swell> outras adaptações procura eletronica..eles concerteza vao te ajudar
<swell> foi assim q descobri como ligar a caixinha do pc no xbox
<swell> porq senao teria comprado um subwofer
<swell> como ja tive xbox fico com pé atras de comprar ps3
<swell> a unica vantagem seria assistir blue ray
<_4_7_3_> eu compraria um wii e não um ps3 mas gosto é gosto
<swell> wii tem bons titulos de tiro FPS?
<swell> é q só jogo isso...FPS...corrida...e o SKATE 3 tbm achei divertido
<_4_7_3_> o negócio é esse eu gosto mais de rpg e estratégia
<swell> como diz meu amigo..vo terminar sem namorada...sem amigos e babando na frente do computador
<_4_7_3_> mas, me esbaldei com gradius
<swell> nao conheço o gradius
<swell> achei o assassins legal
<swell> vi umas fotos do novo titulo e achei q deve estar bom
<_4_7_3_> WTF!! o melhor jogo de nave do mundo!
<swell> sério
<_4_7_3_> jogo desde o nintendinho 8 bits
<_4_7_3_> só não finalizei o do ps2 por que não tenho um
<_4_7_3_> i do wii está super legal e não deixa nada a desejar
<_4_7_3_> *O
<swell> nao quero viciar ninguem..mas aqui vai ficar uma dicas de uns joguinhos q vao tirar horas de trabalho
<swell> http://www.rocksolidarcade.com/
<swell> são os melhores on line q achei na vida
<swell> todos eles..
<swell> comecem do primeiro e vao ver
<swell> os de aviaozinho sao muito amssa
<swell> virei todos
<swell> é uma praga...até com a mulher eu brigava pra poder ficar jogando
<swell> tem um de robo...muito massa
<swell> e os de aviao tbm
<swell> vicia...em flash muito bem feito os jogos
<swell> meu predileto é robokill 1 e 2
<swell> e Dogfith de aviao..simplesmente muito bom
<_4_7_3_> finalizei esse recentemente http://samuraiwarriors3.com/#/home
<swell> joga e depois tu me conta qual o melhor jogo de nave...dogfigth 2 ou o teu
<swell> outro jogo de rpg muito bom chama-se ROYAL ENVOY
<swell> muito bom tbm
<_4_7_3_> olha só por que gostei de samurai warriors 3 http://img.americanas.com.br/produtos/01/02/item/7339/5/7339503_1GG.jpg
<swell> http://clickjogos.uol.com.br/Jogos-online/Acao-e-Aventura/Royal-Envoy/
<naufragoweb> gente, o link do video só amanha mesmo... 431 min pra subir ele pro You Tube
<swell> da pra baixar ele completo no piratebay
<swell> ja tem o 2
<swell> http://clickjogos.uol.com.br/Jogos-online/Acao-e-Aventura/Royal-Envoy/
<peregrinator_six> naufragoweb: grande! :)
<peregrinator_six> naufragoweb: boa noite man
<naufragoweb> fala peregrinador!
<naufragoweb> tudo jóia?
<peregrinator_six> naufragoweb: tudo não, mas vai melhora! :d
<peregrinator_six> naufragoweb: e com você e o ubuntu 11, belezinha...?!
<naufragoweb> opa... show de bola.... to postando um video no youtube sobre ele
<peregrinator_six> naufragoweb: sucesso! :)
<naufragoweb> me meti numa meia-confusão e vou ter que provar, né?
<peregrinator_six> :P
<peregrinator_six> naufragoweb: ontem tive que formatar tudo e reinstalar o buntu 11 aqui...
<peregrinator_six> fui instalar o kubuntu-desktop aqui no ubuntu 11 e ele "explodiu" como o ubuntu 11 :P
<peregrinator_six> mas o Kubuntu 11 tá lindão!
<peregrinator_six> muito bonito.
<naufragoweb> hummmmm.... ainda não mexi com o kubuntu
<naufragoweb> http://informticaaoalcancedetodos.blogspot.com/2011/05/nao-utilizem-o-ubuntu-1104.html
<peregrinator_six> naufragoweb: assim que sair o Mandriva 2011.0 eu instalo ele com o KDE 4! :)
<peregrinator_six> naufragoweb: ou o PCLinuxOS, ótima distro também, sucessor do mandrake! :D
<corvolino> Coringao, :)
<corvolino> Andre_Gondim, opa
<corvolino> Geowany, fala moço
<peregrinator_six> 00
<Coringao> corvolino, blz
<corvolino> na tranquilidade
<Francisco_Favaro> Boa Noite, galera.
<AngeloMesquita> Boa noite pessoal. Sou novo por aqui
<AngeloMesquita> Gostaria, se possível, saber se alguém teve algum problema com os lançadores do 11.04
 * Earthquake slaps AngeloMesquita around a bit with a large S60 device
<Francisco__Favar> ñ, nenhum problema, parece.
<AngeloMesquita> É porque eu acabei de instalar o netbeans só que eu não consigo fixar o lançador
<novato_br> pros playboys -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4rEJr3sUO8&feature=player_embedded
<vitorlobo> novato_br: pra gerla ne
<vitorlobo> *geral
<vitorlobo> ja botei meu nome la
<novato_br> haha
<_TiM_> tem alguém acordado ae?
<Raff> seguinte minha pasta Desktop do mac, ta compartilhada com a vm Ubuntu, mas ela eh montada em /media , queria saber se tem como monter ela no desktop do ubuntu
<Raff> eh como se meu desktop na vm ubuntu fosse igual ao host mac
<ffr76> !ping
<ffr76> !bomdia:>)
<mvcirino> Bom dia para você que tinha o ubuntu 10.10, atualizou para o 11.04 sem querer e mesmo usando a interface clássica está achando o PC lento e com travamentos no gnome :P
<Decano> Bom dia pessoal, sou novo no Ubuntu e gostaria de umas dicas de segurança, se possível. Obrigado!
<mvcirino> Que tipo, Decano ?
<Decano> Relacionada a firewall, basicamente
<Decano> Eu também possuo uma partição Windows na máquina, gostaria de saber como posso fazer uma verificação de vírus na partição Windows, pelo Ubuntu...
<mvcirino> Eu já não uso firewall faz tempo. Mas quando usava, só ligava o Firestarter e deixava rodar na config padrão.
<Ursinha-afk> Decano, eu fazia o mesmo que o mvcirino
<mvcirino> Poder verificar virus na partiçaõ windows pode, mas não sei se é um modo eficiente de fazer.
<Ursinha-afk> ligava o firestarter com a configuração padrão mesmo
<Decano> Beleza, mas por que vocês deixaram de usar firewall?
<PingaR0x> Ursinha-afk, dia :O
<Ursinha-afk> PingaR0x, diiiia
<Decano> mvcirino, beleza cara, obrigado, vou testar!
<Decano> mvcirino, Ursinha-afk, por que deixaram de usar firewall?
<mvcirino> eu não uso a configuração padrão do ubuntu. O firestarter se me lembro bem era apenas uma interface gráfica para o firewall padrão
<PingaR0x> Decano, depende do uso, com o sistema de permissionamento do linux usar firewall em casa não faz mto sentido
<Ursinha-afk> Decano, o que o PingaR0x disse :)
<Decano> Então seria mais adequado para servidores?
<PingaR0x> Decano, basicamente
<Decano> PingaR0x, beleza
<Decano> obrigado pela dica pessoal
<Decano> tenho mais uma dúvida, o ubuntu 11.04 não vem com o java instalado, correto?
<mvcirino> Para usar o java, eu prefiro o da sun, pela compatibilidade com os bancos
<mvcirino> vai no synaptic - configuração - repositórios e habilita o Parceiros Canonical na aba Outros Softwares
<mvcirino> Atualiza e procura por sun java plugin
<amarelinho_EMO> cheguei galera, podem se alegrar agora
<amarelinho_EMO> HURUUUUUUUUUUU
<Decano> mvcirino,  eu instalei aqui o "sun java 6 web start"
<Decano> seria esse?
<EduardeCalibal> Estou com um problema estranho.  No firefox tem a opção para abrir a pasta onde um arquivo foi salvo.  Depois que instalei a versão nova do nautilus ele chama o dosbox...  Onde estaria essa configuração?
<EduardeCalibal> Suponho que seja algo com o firefox já que o próprio nautilus não é afetado.
<Decano> mvcirino, já instalei aqui, então agora o java está funcionando corretamente ou teria alguma configuração a se fazer?
<Kazenin> Microsoft compra Skype por US$ 8,5 bilhões http://abr.io/13Hk (vô chorá) :(
<RadarZ> Kazenin jura?
 * Kazenin se desespera
<Kazenin> lá vamos nós ter que pagar pra usar o ÚNICO programa que roda bem em Linux com áudio de vídeo
 * Kazenin desolado
<RadarZ> kkkkk
<RadarZ> que merda hein vei
<Kazenin> ah cara, é ruim de acreditar mas é isso aí
<Kazenin> acabou-se o Skype free agora
<RadarZ> vai acabar o skype
<Kazenin> onde eu trabalho 95% das estações são ubuntu e rodam skype, não existe telefone
<Kazenin> economia de 50k/mês com ligações
<RadarZ> entendi
<mvcirino> Não acho que vá acabar, mas não vai ter mais nenhum investimento na versão linux. Na realidade já não estava tendo faz tempo, pois estagnou na versão 2.2, enquanto a versão windows e mac estão na 5.x
<RadarZ> mas vc pode trocar o softphone
<RadarZ> aqui onde eu trabalho economizou 20k
<RadarZ> uso uma empresa de sp, tem tarifas otimas
<Kazenin> eu sei que não vai acabar,
<RadarZ> e se vc tiver mais peito ainda, monta um asterisk e monta o seu proprio server
<Kazenin> porém é aquela coisa né? mais um monopólio tá vindo aí
<Kazenin> tenho 4 servidores Asterisk que administro. O bicho é bom mesmo e roda em Ubuntu server
<lipe> estou usando ubuntu natty a partir de um pendrive, as atualizacoes que eu fizer ficam salvas no pendrive?
<EduardeCalibal> lipe, ele roda no pendriver ou ele só inicia por ele e roda na memória apenas?
<RadarZ> Teremos que comprar o Software Pirata do Microsoft Skype com código e selinho na Santa Efigênia?Acabou o sossego.Se eles vão pagar US$7 bilhões, de algum lugar vai ter que sair e com lucro, do nosso bolso.Pilantras, agora que todo mundo tava usando, não é? Todo mundo tava se comunicando de forma gratuita, agora vem os aproveitadores. É BILL GATES, só te compra quem não te conhece.
<EduardeCalibal> Se rodar na memória não armazena.  Se rodar no pendriver ele armazena, mas não vai durar muito por que pendrivers tem vida útil pelo número de gravações.
<RadarZ> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<EduardeCalibal> Nada que não posso virar um clone em dois tempos.
<Ursinha-afk> RadarZ, o skype ganha mais pelo serviço mesmo
<Ursinha-afk> não acho que eles vão vender o software
<Ursinha-afk> talvez ñão tenha updates pra linux, mas não sei
<PingaR0x> devem fazer parceria, nokia e MS
<Ursinha-afk> o lucro deles é com serviço
<Ursinha-afk> eu mesma pago skype pra fazer conferecnai
<Ursinha-afk> conferencia
<PingaR0x> Ursinha-afk, o skype ta no beta 2.2 faz mto tempo i guess
<RadarZ> Ursinha-afk
<RadarZ> tomara...
<EduardeCalibal> Esse tipo de programa nem existiria se não fossem os valores elevados praticados pela telefonia...
<Ursinha-afk> não tem pq eles limitarem o uso do cliente se isso vai diminuir os lucros com o serviço que eles prestam
<Ursinha-afk> pois é EduardeCalibal
<Ursinha-afk> de acordo
<RadarZ> será q não vamo montar um MSN/SKYPE junto?
<EduardeCalibal> Pode ser por ai mesmo...
<EduardeCalibal> Rede unida, problemas unidos.
<PingaR0x> tem alternativos
<PingaR0x> tinha um em java
<Ursinha-afk> eu não uso msn.... uso skype só pela qualidade do serviço de voz
<RadarZ> antigamente o FRING funcionava com skype.. agora nem isso funciona
<Kazenin> Skype rulez!
<RadarZ> o skype boicotou
<Kazenin> msn = junk
<PingaR0x> Ursinha-afk: e sem contar que o chat deles é criptografado ?X
<RadarZ> PingaR0x eh mais por padrão ele grava tudo! kkkkkkkkkkk
<tiagoscd> o negócio é esperar pelo concorrente do Skype prometido pelo GNU Project, o GNU Free Call
<Ursinha-afk> RadarZ, eu não conseguia nem usar a parte de voz do skype no cliente pra celular, pq pelo numero de celular eles bloqueavam
<Ursinha-afk> maior sacanagem
<Ursinha-afk> tiagoscd, tem outros também
<Ursinha-afk> k
<Ursinha-afk> já ouviu falar no mumble?
<EduardeCalibal> Tocar serviço...  AFK.
<Ursinha-afk> o unico problema é que precisa de u,m server, mas pra empresa é uma mão na roda
<Ursinha-afk> EduardeCalibal, bom trabalho pra vc
<tiagoscd> na verdade nunca usei o mumble, sempre utilizo o skype e o gtalk, hehe
<tiagoscd> vou dar uma pesquisada
<Ursinha-afk> tiagoscd, a gente usa na canonical o mumble
<tiagoscd> Ursinha-afk, bacana, vou baixá-lo (:
<Ursinha-afk> :)
<RadarZ> mumble?
<RadarZ> humm
<Ursinha-afk> é tipo um irc com voz
<PingaR0x> Ursinha-afk, sonho perfeito isso
<Ursinha-afk> vc tem a salinha lá e pode conversar por chat ou voz
<Ursinha-afk> fica ligado lá seu microfone e tal
<Ursinha-afk> ai é como se vc tivesse no mesmo lugar que as pessoas
<Kazenin> Ursinha-afk, free ou opensource ?
<Shazaum> voip?
<RadarZ> nossa agora vc me lembrou daquele microsoft chat q era baseado em irc
<Ursinha-afk> Kazenin, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mumble_(software)
<RadarZ> Ursinha-afk mas tem servidor publico ou a gente tem q montar internamente?
<Ursinha-afk> free and open source
<Ursinha-afk> RadarZ, tem uns publicos
<Shazaum> tem o jitsi também
<Shazaum> antigo sip-communicator
<Shazaum> algo do tipo
<Ursinha-afk> eu usava bem o ekiga
<Ursinha-afk> antigo gnome-meeting :P
<Shazaum> :P
<RadarZ> eu to montando um openfire para uso interno mesmo...
<RadarZ> mas vou dar uma olhada nesse mumble
<tiagoscd> será que a versão para Android será continuada também? afinal, concorrência direta ao Windows Phone
<tiagoscd> hehe
<Kazenin> Manhã agitada no mundo da tecnologia: Google Music pode ser anunciado hoje http://abr.io/13Hq
<Kazenin> olha a resposta aí !!
<Kazenin> é uma lapada atrás da outra
<Ursinha-afk> inclusive tem cliente mumble pra androud
<Ursinha-afk> android
<tiagoscd> hmm
<Kazenin> vamos ter um Gtalk musical agora :D
<tiagoscd> o único problema é achar um servidor pra comunicar com o pessoal
<Shazaum> gostei do mumble
<lipe> agitada ate demais, a Lacraia morreu :(
<Infernius[BR]> bom dia, ALL
<Infernius[BR]> alguem sabe um site onde eu instale o Ubuntu em um Pendrive?!
<Infernius[BR]> não o instalador e sim já instalado já rodando tudo?!
<omelete> sei non
<lipe> nao entendi o que precisa
<PingaR0x> um liveusb para uso pessoal?
<Infernius[BR]> quero o Ubuntu já rodando no pendrive..
<Infernius[BR]> isso..
<PingaR0x> infernius instale no pendrive horas :S
<Infernius[BR]> pode fazer isso direto?!
<PingaR0x> Infernius[BR], creio que sim nunca tentei.. pra ser sincero
<Infernius[BR]> PingaR0x, vou ver se consigo..
<lipe> pode instalar sim, mas nesse caso ele nao iria detectar o hardware automaticamente
<lipe> se trocar o pendrive de maquina, pode dar pau
<Infernius[BR]> tem algum lugar com a ISO já instalada?!
<lipe> porque nao coloca a instalacao em um pendrive? estou usando agora exatamente assim
<PingaR0x> Infernius[BR], http://geekconnection.org/remastersys/ <- se quiser por algo a mais
<Infernius[BR]> lipe, fiz ontem..
<lipe> quando terminar de bootar, escolha a opcao "testar"
<lipe> em vez de instalar
<lipe> estou usando nesse momento e realmente impressionado
<lipe> a performance esta otima
<Infernius[BR]> lipe, fiz ontem com o 11.04... gostei, mas queria ele já instalado... vou dar uma procurada..
<lipe> tudo bem que estou so com browser e xterm abertos mas mesmo assim, esta muito confortavel
<PingaR0x> Infernius[BR], http://geekconnection.org/remastersys/ <- isso deve ser util para ti
<Infernius[BR]> PingaR0x, sim... to lendo esse site..
<fooka> Bom dia. Alguém sabe se o bug do firmware b43xx já foi resolvido? Se sim, what's the solution?
<MarconM> ebaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<MarconM> a MS comprou o skype
<MarconM> \\o
<Decano> do jeito que a ms é, vai ferrar com meio mundo de usuários do skype :)
<Decano> cabou-se o que era doce
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> agora ... o foda é achar outro skype alternative para linux
<MarconM> tem o ekiga ... mas num consegui até agora
<MarconM> fazer funcionar
<vitorlobo> MarconM: relax man
<vitorlobo> MarconM: enquanto a ms continuar a financiar o projeto openSUSE
<vitorlobo> haverá esperança
<oliveira_> Ola amigos, estou com a nova versao do Ubuntu 11.04 e gostaria de saber como carregar aplicativos quando inicio o sistema, pra ser mais exato, o screenlets.
<tiagoscd> oliveira_, no menu, na caixa de pesquisa, digite "aplicativos de"
<tiagoscd> e escolha o item "Aplicativos de sessão"
<oliveira_> hm....
<tiagoscd> na janela que abrir, clique na opção carregar
<tiagoscd> alias
<tiagoscd> "Adicionar"
<oliveira_> onde fica o diretorio do screenlets?
<tiagoscd> em comando informe o para inicializar o screenlets
<oliveira_> mas é so escrever screenlets no comando?
<tiagoscd> acredito que sim
<tiagoscd> faça um teste, abra o terminal e digite somente "screenlets"
<tiagoscd> se carregar, basta deixar assim
<_4_7_3_> Boa tarde pessoal^^
<oliveira_> eu fi
<oliveira_> fiz
<tiagoscd> senão digite "whereis screenlets" no terminal
<oliveira_> mas dai so aparece o programa
<oliveira_> a tah...
<tiagoscd> daí ele vai dar o diretório bem certo
<oliveira_> é vdd
<tiagoscd> oliveira_, http://www.screenlets.org/index.php/Screenlets_0.1.4_coming
<tiagoscd> a versão para natty oficial do screenlets não foi lançada, por isso aquela opção não funciona
<tiagoscd> se quiser, pode tentar usar a versão em desenvolvimento para ver se funciona (embora não recomende)
<tiagoscd> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:screenlets-dev/ppa
<oliveira_> ok...
<tiagoscd> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y
<oliveira_> vlw obrigado...
<RadarZ> Gente, alguem sabe a melhor forma de resolver winmail.dat no thunderbird?
<RadarZ> Anexos vindos do outlook, chegam como um arquivo winmail.dat, andei lendo sobre o assunto, mas nao achei nada concreto que me convença... alguem conhece?
<tiagoscd> RadarZ, não sei se funciona, mas tem um complemento chamado "LookOut"
<tiagoscd> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/thunderbird/addon/lookout/
<RadarZ> legao vou fazer uns testes nas maquinas clientes
<RadarZ> vlw tiagoscd
<tiagoscd> :)
<MarconM> alguem sabe algum progrma skype equivalente
<MarconM> para linux
<MarconM> sem ser ekiga please
<_4_7_3_> o próprio skipe não serve?
<vitorlobo> _4_7_3_: o skype foi vendido para a microsoft hoje
<vitorlobo> por isso ele esta falando isto
<RadarZ> isso
<W0lz> boa tarde galera
<W0lz> alguém teve problemas com a b43 no 11.04 ?
<_4_7_3_> <vitorlobo> aaaa entendi.
<PingaR0x> W0lz, quais problemas/
<W0lz> PingaR0x, a príncipio, não achava nenhuma rede, mas o led da wireless estava ligado
<PingaR0x> w01z: hum, seu modelo é qual ?
<W0lz> depois de fuçar muito na net, acabei fazendo algo que desligou o led, já tentei deixar tudo normal novamente, não não funcionou
<W0lz> BCM4312
<PingaR0x> w01Z: 1 segundo
<W0lz> eu tava vendo no launchpad... é um bug
<W0lz> mas até agora não arranjei solução
<W0lz> PingaR0x, beleza
<PingaR0x> w01z: eu tenho 2 broadcom... aqui funciona de boa
<W0lz> ví muita gente se queixando, mas nenhuma solução
<W0lz> ele dá pau quando vai instalar o pacote firmware-b43-installer
<PingaR0x> w01z: eu to tentando lembrar se ela é legacy ou não...
<W0lz> Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:  firmware-b43-installer
<W0lz> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<W0lz> PingaR0x, é legacy
<PingaR0x> w01z: se nao me falha a memoria ja tem instalado... da um modprobe -l | grep b43
<W0lz> kernel/drivers/net/wireless/b43/b43.ko
<W0lz> kernel/drivers/net/wireless/b43legacy/b43legacy.ko
<PingaR0x> w01z: ela ta  em blacklist... em /etc/modprobe.d/ em algum arquivo so nao lembro qual
<PingaR0x> eh so retirar de lá
<PingaR0x> e dar modprobe nela
<W0lz> acho que é backlist.conf
<W0lz> deixa eu ver aqui
<PingaR0x> tem varios
<peregrinator_six> pra quem gosta do Skype... http://www.hardware.com.br/noticias/2011-05/microsoft-compra-skype.html
<PingaR0x> tem um so pra broadcom
<PingaR0x> bcm alguma coisa
<W0lz> lol
<W0lz> tem um aqui só pra ela mesmo
<W0lz> blacklist-bcm43.conf
<W0lz> PingaR0x, vou fazer um paste aqui e te mostrar o que tem dentro
<W0lz> aí tu me diz o que é pra tirar, beleza?
<W0lz> PingaR0x, http://pastebin.com/6YxqvHa6
<PingaR0x> W01z: remove os 3 primeiro ... i guess ou so o ssb e o b43legacy,
<PingaR0x> eu recomendo tentar os 3 primeiro
<PingaR0x> qualquer coisa
<PingaR0x> adicione o b43 de volta
<PingaR0x> dps
<W0lz> beleza
<W0lz> PingaR0x, precisa dar modprobe em algum?
<PingaR0x> modprobe b43legacy
<PingaR0x> pra teste imediato
<PingaR0x> ou resete o pc
<PingaR0x> mais facil modprobe
<W0lz> funfou não
<W0lz> vou botar o b43 de novo lá na blacklist
<W0lz> também não funfou
<W0lz> auhsheuas
<PingaR0x> w01z: da um lsmod...
<PingaR0x> e ve se ela carregou
<PingaR0x> lsmod | grep b43
<W0lz> carregou
<W0lz> a b43 e a b43legacy
<PingaR0x> derrube só a legacy
<PingaR0x> rmmod b43legacy
<W0lz> nada
<W0lz> tá foda, velho :\
<W0lz> tô o dia todo nesse negócio
<PingaR0x> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/b43-fwcutter/+bug/711397/comments/6
<PingaR0x> irei testar isso qndo for para casa
<W0lz> PingaR0x, já tentei isso
<W0lz> achei algumas "soluções" Google a fora
<W0lz> mas todas sem sucesso
<PingaR0x> w01z e nao deu?
<PingaR0x> estranho :S
<W0lz> pois é, velho
<W0lz> tipo
<PingaR0x> w01z: remove a ultima brcm80211
<PingaR0x> deve dar certo...
<PingaR0x> eu to usando ela
<W0lz> dependendo do que eu faço o led até acende
<W0lz> mas não acha rede
<PingaR0x> e tira om odprobe
<PingaR0x> so que falha tem hora
<PingaR0x> no flash
<PingaR0x> da uns crep mto loco
<W0lz> vou testar aqui
<W0lz> hasieuase
<W0lz> peraí
<PingaR0x> w01z: lembre-se de remover o b43 da lista de modulos carregado..
<W0lz> PingaR0x, sussa, removi
<W0lz> PingaR0x, instalou, vou rebootar aqui (apelação)
<W0lz> já volto pra dizer o resultado
<W0lz> PingaR0x, o led acendeu e apagou antes do GDM aparecer
<W0lz> dei um lsmod aqui, ele tá carregado
<W0lz> porém, o led segue apagado
<W0lz> rebootar aqui pra ver uma coisa
<naufragoweb> boas tardes, galera!
<Indio> Boa tarde!
<naufragoweb> Óia o video do Unity 3D numa maquina de 512 de ram: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wq83aMFBUzI
<flavio__> Boa atrde!
<flavio__> Preciso de ajuda..
<flavio__> Alguns nomes de arquivos estão com uns carecteres estranhos..
<flavio__> Tipo um quadrado com numeros dentro..
<flavio__> alguém pode me ajudar?
<peregrinator_six> naufragoweb: chora criança... http://www.hardware.com.br/noticias/2011-05/microsoft-compra-skype.html
<peregrinator_six> :P
<peregrinator_six> flavio__: to com o mesmo problema aqui no Empathy do Ubuntu 11, ele tá errando a codificação e tá mudando algumas palavras em "?"... :|
<brunoLinhares> ola pessoal
<brunoLinhares> gostaria da ajuda de vcs...
<brunoLinhares> aguem sabe como colocar o global menu no ubuntu 11.04?
<brunoLinhares> estou usando o gnome(ubuntu classico)
<brunoLinhares> alguem?
<naufragoweb> puts!!!! isso sim é uma péssima noticia!
<brunoLinhares> <naufragoweb> pode me ajudar?
<naufragoweb> agora é que as chances de sairem atualizações para o Skype Linux são nulas
<naufragoweb> opa... manda ae, BrunoLinhares
<brunoLinhares> vc sabe como colocar o global menu no ubuntu 11.04?
<brunoLinhares> estou usando o visual clássico do gnome
<peregrinator_six> naufragoweb: saberia me informar aonde mudo a codificação do programa Empathy aqui no Ubuntu 11...!?
<naufragoweb> global menu???
<naufragoweb> não entendi
<brunoLinhares> sim!
<naufragoweb> peregrinador_six: não uso o Emphathy... pra dizer a verdade, nunca usei
<brunoLinhares> aquele alicativo que instala no sistema e depois coloca no painel
<brunoLinhares> usava esse app no 10.10 mais atualizei e não achei muita coisa relacionada
<peregrinator_six> naufragoweb: beleza, um dia nóis descobre... :P
<peregrinator_six> naufragoweb: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_FQGuUETJaA&feature=fvst
<naufragoweb> brunoLinhares: eu fiquei meio perdido agora, na realidade eu não conheço, ou se conheço não estou conseguindo lembrar que app é
<naufragoweb> tem o link do antigo repositório ae?
<brunoLinhares> so um momento
<brunoLinhares> ...
<brunoLinhares> ah!! consegui...
<brunoLinhares> é pq havia mudado de nome!
<Indio> E ai meu povo! O que vcs estão achando do ubuntu 11.04 ? já acostumarão com as mudanças?
<brunoLinhares> no ubuntu 11.04 esta como miniaplicativo do app...
<brunoLinhares> brigado pela atenção <naufragoweb>
<naufragoweb> opa... tamo ae, bruno
<naufragoweb> 11.04... showww
<brunoLinhares> conhece o rs menu(advanced gnome menu?)?
<Indio> Olá! alguém sabe como posso personalizar o menu do 11.04 tipo deixá-lo menor
<PingaR0x> indio: baixa o compiz manager
<Indio> beleza! será que vai roda no aspire one 10.1!
<RadarZ> Eai gente, eu instalei o xubuntu aqui em alguns desktops da empresa para ver se o pessoal se adapta, mas te muita coisa que da incompatibilidade, o office mesmo por exemplo, será que vale a pena ir instalando novos aplicativos, ou colocar o ubuntu completo logo?? detalhe, as maquinas sao fracas
<mvcirino> RadarZ, nenhuma migração é fácil mesmo. Eu tenho um Athlon XP 2000 com 512 de RAM que roda o mint com lxde muito bem.
<mvcirino> Se os softwares das máquinas windows forem piratas, é uma ótima chance de migrar para linux. Só tem qeu ver com cada departamento ou usuário se é necessário ter alguma coisas específica de windows
<mvcirino> Enquanto issto, falei para o vento... hahahahahaha
<vitorlobo> af
<vitorlobo> mvcirino: era mais facil migrar no 10.10 doq nesse 11
<vitorlobo> RadarZ: tenta fazerem migrar pro linux mint ( é um ubuntu mais facil de se adaptar )
<vitorlobo> vai por mim
<vitorlobo> essa 11.04 ta *oda
<vitorlobo> me quebrando as pernas
<RadarZ> ah eh
<RadarZ> vitorlobo entao
<RadarZ> vitorlobo esse linuxmint eh mais de boa?
<RadarZ> nunca mexi nesse
<vitorlobo> RadarZ: é o ubuntu escrito por outro autor
<vitorlobo> RadarZ: é de boa... é até mais fácil para window's user's se adaptarem
<RadarZ> ent
<RadarZ> mas e a compatibilidade?
<vitorlobo> igual a do ubuntu
<RadarZ> esse xubuntu, com xfce, ate que eh bonzinho, bem leve e tal
<RadarZ> bom para essas tranqueiras fraquinhas
<vitorlobo> é mas zoa monte de coisa
<RadarZ> zoa mesmo, ate os P
<RadarZ> PDF imprime errado
<RadarZ> tive q troca aplicacao
<RadarZ> ele deve ter escolhido as app por consumo...
<vitorlobo> e pra tirar as pendencias depois é um saco
<vitorlobo> monte de software q vc instala depois n aparece no menu
<vitorlobo> ai começa a bagaçeira
<vitorlobo> RadarZ: bem.... tem o linux mint baseado no ubuntu e tem o baseado no debian
<vitorlobo> entao axo legal vc pegar oq ta baseado no ubuntu
<RadarZ> entendi
<vitorlobo> pelo grau de compatibilidade com este
<RadarZ> muita diferenca?
<vitorlobo> RadarZ: a... é mais amigavel
<vitorlobo> =D
<RadarZ> vai rolar um dominio 2003 aqui
<RadarZ> sem problemas com ele ne?
<vitorlobo> sim..é sussa
<RadarZ> linguagem pt-br tb?
<vitorlobo> sim
<vitorlobo> as distros mais faceis pra windows user se adaptar...LM e openSuse
<vitorlobo> windows user q vem pra ubuntu
<vitorlobo> reclama de tudo
<vitorlobo> " ain, isso é feio, aquilo outro tbm é feio, eca, q feio" coisa de ......***adinho....  sacomé
<RadarZ> reclamam mesmo
<vitorlobo> entao...melhor botar um desses 2
<RadarZ> nao guento mais
<RadarZ> ficam zoando ate com o nome do ubuntu
<RadarZ> acham engracado
<RadarZ> users sao foda
<RadarZ> chamam o ubuntu de urubu aqui, eu fico bravo
<vitorlobo> é pq n sabem oq signifca ububntu
<vitorlobo> *ubuntu
<vitorlobo> RadarZ: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLk5FNr8ymo
<vitorlobo> mostra isso pra eles
<vitorlobo> pra calar
<vitorlobo> =D
<RadarZ> dmeoro
<RadarZ> vo mostrar mesmo
<RadarZ> vitorlobo e eu to pensando em pegar as maquininhas mais velhas, e transformar em estacao de acesso, so preciso que abra a aplicacao erp, sem desktop mesmo, ai rola de fazer somente com modo texto ne
<vitorlobo> RadarZ: oq seria exatamente...velho?
<RadarZ> vitorlobo manja protheus?
<RadarZ> erp?
<RadarZ> eu to usando ele no xubuntu aqui
<RadarZ> eu to pensando em pegar uns pc antigo q tenho parado
<vitorlobo> n manjo...mas sei doq se trata
<RadarZ> e colocar no meio da fabrica
<vitorlobo> rpz
<RadarZ> na area de producao mesmo
<RadarZ> mas nao preciso de mais nada
<RadarZ> somente dele
<RadarZ> mas isso ainda vou amadurecer
<vitorlobo> instala uma versao linux anterior nele q roda tranquilo
<vitorlobo> ou uma versao pra redes
<vitorlobo> tipo centos, backtrack, freeBSD
<RadarZ> entao tava pensando ate na ubuntu server
<vitorlobo> ou ubuntu server mesmo
<RadarZ> vou amadurecer essa ideia
<RadarZ> e trago a resposta ai
<RadarZ> vitorlobo qual eh mais leve?
<RadarZ> LM ou OpenSuse/
<vitorlobo> RadarZ: n sei ao certo...mas acredito q seja o LM...visto que o Suse tem envolvimento indireto com a microsoft...tudo oq vem dela me lembra a lentidao
<vitorlobo> mas..........posso estar enganado
<vitorlobo> :P
<RadarZ> kkkkk
<RadarZ> eu tenho mais facilidade com base debian
<RadarZ> so mexi com suse na faculdade
<vitorlobo> RadarZ: http://www2.explorando.com.br/m/2010/11/linux-mint-debian-edition
<vitorlobo> da uma lida ai
<vitorlobo> Ursinha: boa tarde?
<vitorlobo> =D
<RadarZ> demoro
<RadarZ> =p
<RadarZ> mas essa versao eh a debian edition
<licensed> boa tarde Ursinha Andre_Gondim KamusHadenes Kazenin Pretto slipky soldado UdontKnow vitorlobo
<Pretto> licensed: ta de canoa?
<vitorlobo> RadarZ: é.. tem a ubuntu tbm mas n sei aonde dizendo..google e tal... so mostrei por mostrar
<vitorlobo> licensed: gostando do ubuntu 11?
<licensed> Pretto, kkkkkkk vim nadando pra fazer exercicio
<licensed> vitorlobo, po odeio unity, to usando gnome mesmo.. normal
 * Pretto já acostumou com o unity
<vitorlobo> licensed: axo q tu vai acabar mudando a distro
<vitorlobo> licensed: pq no 11.10 n vai mais ter essa opção de usar ubuntu classic gnome
<vitorlobo> *udel manolo
<licensed> vitorlobo, to sabendo.. acho que vou ficar usando kde como no desk
<vitorlobo> licensed: kde no ubuntu é a maior leseira do mundo
<licensed> eita porra a m$ comprou o skype.. fuuu
<vitorlobo> é
<vitorlobo> uahauhahuauhauha
<licensed> vitorlobo, pq leseira? eu curto kde.. sempre usei no desk
<vitorlobo> bin ladden jogou o aviao no lugar errado
<vitorlobo> era pra ser na microsoft
<licensed> vitorlobo, mas o unity agora aceita os plasmoids ne.. =xx
<RadarZ> vitorlobo, ae vou baixar e dar uma olhada
<RadarZ> nas duas
<vitorlobo> licensed: é meio lento
<Indio> kkkk
<vitorlobo> botei kde, lxde, xubuntu ...
<vitorlobo> lubuntu
<vitorlobo> ficou tudo zoado
<vitorlobo> voltei no unity
<vitorlobo> testei ficar usando o gnome
<vitorlobo> so q alguns programas q vc instala...n aparece no menu
<vitorlobo> dai começa a bagaceira
<vitorlobo> pior
<RadarZ> vitorlobo: a diferença de desempenho na LM da XFCE para GNOME eh grande?
<vitorlobo> meu hd externo queimou
<vitorlobo> :|
<Kazenin> licensed, boa tarde meu nobre
<vitorlobo> RadarZ: segundo relatos de quem usa lm, disseram q lm é mais leve q o gnome 2x
<vitorlobo> convencional do ubuntu
<RadarZ> mais leve usando o gnome
<vitorlobo> RadarZ: até pq.... o lm usa gnome :P
<RadarZ> tem versao com xfce
<RadarZ> pelo q to vendo
<vitorlobo> gnome 2.6 se n me engano
<RadarZ> http://www.linuxmint.com/download_lmde.php
<vitorlobo> ou é 2.3
<RadarZ> caraca como tem vitor nesse canal
<licensed> vitorlobo, tem isso tambem.. unity ficou lentao ake.. core i3 / 4gb de ram
<efraimmarcatto> nossa
<efraimmarcatto> então nem vou atualizar
<efraimmarcatto> estava pensando em atualizar o pc q estou usando aqui da escola
<vitorlobo> atualiza n mano
<efraimmarcatto> mas....
<efraimmarcatto> desisti
<vitorlobo> o unity meio q chegou estuprando geral
<efraimmarcatto> olha o lic ai
<efraimmarcatto> huauha
<efraimmarcatto> no note eu ja tava usando o arch]
<efraimmarcatto> até dar pau essa semana
<efraimmarcatto> e eu não ter mexido ainda
<vitorlobo> to pensando sinceramente
<vitorlobo> em 2 possibilidades
<vitorlobo> linux mint ou debian
<vitorlobo> >.<
<Kazenin> licensed, tá usando que distro brow?
<efraimmarcatto> cara o arch é manero... mas da trampo
<efraimmarcatto> lic usa ubuntu se não me engano
<vitorlobo> to foda de distro assim
<vitorlobo> distro tipo o arch...é *agar em privada nacional..
<vitorlobo> vc ainda tem o trabalho de jogar o papel higienico no lixo
<efraimmarcatto> q nada
<licensed> Kazenin, ubuntu com gnome
<vitorlobo> ja viu como funfa na inglaterra?
<licensed> efraimmarcatto, opaa =D
<efraimmarcatto> falei
<vitorlobo> vc joga o papel higienico direto na privada
<licensed> efraimmarcatto, da pra atualizar de boa.. so usar gnome
<efraimmarcatto> na casa da minha tia tb
<vitorlobo> e não entope
<Kazenin> licensed, 11.04 ?
<efraimmarcatto> o lic mas vc instalou o gnome 3
<efraimmarcatto> ?
<licensed> Kazenin, sim com gnome.. mas no maximo ate outubro to mudando pra kde
<vitorlobo> eu botei o gnome 3
<licensed> efraimmarcatto, ainda nao
<vitorlobo> ta tipo assim.........
<vitorlobo> assustador
<vitorlobo> lento bagarai
<efraimmarcatto> é
<Kazenin> licensed, me chama que eu vou contigo =D
<efraimmarcatto> falaram que ta uma BAGAÇA
<licensed> vitorlobo, caso fique lento ou eu nao goste.. posso voltar a versao do gnome?
<efraimmarcatto> eu não gosto do kde
<efraimmarcatto> mas acho q vou ficar com ele tb
<gabezao> Kazenin,
<gabezao> if [ -f faculdade ];then fuck;else life;fi
<efraimmarcatto> pensei em xfce
<vitorlobo> licensed: no 11?
<licensed> vitorlobo, sim 11.04
<Kazenin> gabezao, aohoehauoeoauohouahouaeouaouaeouaououeouasouaea
<vitorlobo> licensed: vc pode encerrar a sessão e usar ubuntu classic com gnome 2x
<licensed> vitorlobo, show de bola entao
<RadarZ> efraimmarcatto o meu xfce rola rapidinho nos pc veio, mas as applicacao da uns pau
<efraimmarcatto> então
<vitorlobo> licensed: so q um detalhe
<efraimmarcatto> o problema é as libs q o xfce usa né
<efraimmarcatto> gtk do gnome
<efraimmarcatto> pelo menos oque eu vi aqui
<vitorlobo> licensed: alguns ou quase todos progrmas q vc instala nele..nao vao pro menu....dai a necessidade de usar o "super" do unity
<vitorlobo> quando falaram desse "super" pela primeira vez
<vitorlobo> eu pensei " **ralho" deve ser algo **deroso...
<Kazenin> gabezao, tá usando que distro meu nobre ?
<licensed> vitorlobo, por mim sem problema, se for o caso crio atalho no painel ou atalho de teclado
<vitorlobo> é igual embalagem de biscoito...é sempre mais gostoso no desenho da embalagem...bonitinho, gostosão
<vitorlobo> quando vc abre, até formiga dentro tem
<vitorlobo> :|
<licensed> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<gabezao> Kazenin, KURUMIN!
<gabezao> to zoando, claro.
<gabezao> ubuntu lts
<Kazenin> gabezao, aeeeeeeeee XD
<gabezao> preguiça de formatar
<gabezao> meu /home ta no 99%
<Kazenin> gabezao, somos 2 então
<gabezao> IMAGINA.
<licensed> ah mano eu nao gosto de discutir distribuicao nao.. nem de ficar testando.. ta de boa o ubuntu.. so nao gostei do unity
<efraimmarcatto> eu pensei em voltar para o 10.10
<efraimmarcatto> eu quero instalar o gentoo
<vitorlobo> deveria ter um comando pra pasar de uma distr pra outra sem formatar
<gabezao> eu tb licensed
<vitorlobo> sudo sunda sunga bunda
<gabezao> mó preguiça
<gabezao> ta funfando ta beleza
<Kazenin> cara tá me atendendo, vou migrar pra que? melhor esperar o próximo LTS né não gabezao ?
<efraimmarcatto> mas estou sem coragem de forçar a amizade e aprender mais rapido
<gabezao> vou ficar nesse 10.04 um temapo ainda
<efraimmarcatto> sou meio noob ainda
<gabezao> sim Kazenin
<licensed> efraimmarcatto, eu tava pensando em nao atualizar.. mas "mais cedo ou mais tarde vamos ter que atualizar mesmo" entao que seja agoar
<vitorlobo> o gentoo n ta meio parado no tempo nao?
<efraimmarcatto> huauha
<vitorlobo> ouví rumores disso
<efraimmarcatto> mas ele roda feito manteiga em qualquer maquina... afinal ele compila na hora da instação
<vitorlobo> ao menos...a parte pt-br, ta parado desde 2006
<efraimmarcatto> fico com o en_US
<efraimmarcatto> não tem problema
<efraimmarcatto> estou precisando aprender ingles mais rapido mesmo
<gabezao> the book is on the table
<efraimmarcatto> eu q to parado no tempo
<vitorlobo> eu ficaria no kurumim pra n voltar ao windows de boa
<efraimmarcatto> huauha
<efraimmarcatto> usa o satux
<efraimmarcatto> ahuhua
<efraimmarcatto> ja viu?
<vitorlobo> n
<vitorlobo> mas tem um monte
<vitorlobo> um amigo meu disse q tava suspeitando qo o demonio tava querendo entrar nele...por ele acordar se debatendo na cama " deve ser eplepcia "..... assustado coitado.
<RadarZ> kurumin da saudade hein
<vitorlobo> dai ele veio me perguntar qual melhor distro pra ele usar
<efraimmarcatto> Esse satux se não me falha a memória vem em computador da cce
<efraimmarcatto> UMA MERCADORIA
<vitorlobo> dai eu falei " usa freeBSD" que a logo é de um demonio...pra combinar com esse teu lado endemoniado
 * vitorlobo rindo
<licensed> efraimmarcatto, isso.. veio aqui.. usei 1 semana so pra ve se o note tava tudo ok
<efraimmarcatto> uahuhaua
<efraimmarcatto> mas não é linux né
<vitorlobo> é tipo o centOs ou backtrack
<vitorlobo> pra rede
<vitorlobo> mas pra desktop tem quem use
<MarconM> aqui é suporte ubuntu
<vitorlobo> geralmente por fetiche sei la
<MarconM> Ursinha:
<Kazenin> MarconM, kkkkkkkkkkk dedo-duro!
<MarconM> pessoal ... vao para o offtopic
<MarconM> kkkkk
<efraimmarcatto> lic vc está em todos os canais da freenode?
<vitorlobo> ahuauauhauhauha
<efraimmarcatto> huauhha
<MarconM> KamusHadenes: num vi voce
<vitorlobo> e olha que Ursinha senta o dedo na caveira bunito
<vitorlobo> >.<
 * vitorlobo suspeita q Ursinha seja do bope
<MarconM> kkkkkkkk
<efraimmarcatto> verdade até esqueci disso
<Kazenin> oO
<vitorlobo> por isso q eu faço EAD
<vitorlobo> =D
<vitorlobo> toma ae manolo
<efraimmarcatto> eu não sirvo pra ead
<vitorlobo> vai simbora pra facul
<vitorlobo> >.<
<efraimmarcatto> preciso de professor me enchendo o saco
<efraimmarcatto> auhauh
<vitorlobo> eu ainda n descobri isso
<vitorlobo> mas to fazendo
<vitorlobo> =D
<efraimmarcatto> huauh
<licensed> efraimmarcatto, quase todos kkkkkk
<efraimmarcatto> eu tentei fazer um curso de ead
<vitorlobo> pior q eu fico corrigindo exercicio mal feito dos tutores
<licensed> efraimmarcatto, no whois nao aparece ne
<efraimmarcatto> mas não tive sucesso
<MarconM> ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<efraimmarcatto> não vi
<vitorlobo> q curso foi?
<MarconM> efraimmarcatto: vitor-br ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<efraimmarcatto> vamo pro offtopic se não o MarconM  vai ter um treco
 * vitorlobo MarconM deveria ser op
<MarconM> kkkk
<MarconM> nada contra galera
<vitorlobo> MarconM: ainda bem q n sou eu ne
<licensed> MarconM, ta certo amigo tenha calma.. ja entendemos la em cima
<vitorlobo> é vitor-br
<MarconM> soh por que .. se ursa ver isso
<vitorlobo> auhahuauhahuaa
<MarconM> ela kicka
<efraimmarcatto> vai q ele fique se estribuxando ai ... vão falar q a culpa é nossa
 * MarconM sai correndo
<efraimmarcatto> hahua
 * vitorlobo rindo
<efraimmarcatto> se ela kikar sabe oque eu faço?
<MarconM> se sai
<MarconM> xD
<vitorlobo> kika devolta?
<efraimmarcatto> ALEM DISSO
<MarconM> kkkk
<MarconM> se chora
<MarconM> \o/
<efraimmarcatto> EU ENTRO DINOVO E SOU KIKADO DINOVO
<efraimmarcatto> xd
<efraimmarcatto> XD
<efraimmarcatto> ATÉ GANHAR BAN
<vitorlobo> eita nois
<RadarZ> uaheueaheahueahueahueaheuahea
<vitorlobo> fiquei com medo agora
<MarconM> eu avisei
<Kazenin> oO
<Ursinha> ganhou!
<vitorlobo> age no silêncio
<Ursinha> ae!
<vitorlobo> >.<
<Ursinha> era o que ele queria né
<Ursinha> quem mais quer?
<Ursinha> vamos pro offtopic?
<RadarZ> gg...
<MarconM> Ursinha: mas como eel volta para voce kickar de novo
<vitorlobo> sasinhora
<Kazenin> vou é vazar se não vai sobrar é pra mim
<PingaR0x> ehuhuahuahu
<RadarZ> pior que o offtopic fica maior silencio
<vitorlobo> então.......voltando ao ubuntu O.O
<Ursinha> se não fizer nada de errado aqui não tem problema
<Celsinho> boa noite!
<licensed> Celsinho, boa noite =D
<RadarZ> boa noite!!!
<vitorlobo> ae
<Ursinha> boa noite
<Celsinho> =D
<MarconM> boa noite
<vitorlobo> Ursinha: um minuto de silencio...lacraia morreu
<Ursinha> "está no ar o Jornal Nacional"
<vitorlobo> >.<
<Celsinho> rs
<vitorlobo> morreu mesmo
<RadarZ> eu vi na hora do almoco
<licensed> vitorlobo, como instalou o gnome3? so addou o ppa e deu upgrade/
<vitorlobo> licensed: foi
<licensed> e instala o gnome-shell?
<licensed> massa
<vitorlobo> licensed: é
<RadarZ> gnome3 ta rolando bem?
<vitorlobo> licensed: deu trbalho pra tirar ele pq ficou lennto...mas lento q eu digo... é ultra lento
<licensed> vitorlobo, se eu precisar voltar a versao e nao conseguir, levo o note ai pra voce consertar
<MarconM> nao usei o gnome3 ainda .. mas o unity ta perfeito para min
<vitorlobo> tipo....3 min pra abrir o terminal..1 min pra digitar purge
<vitorlobo> pra tirar ele
<licensed> kkkkkk
<RadarZ> vitorlobo http://www.linuxmint.com.br/download
<MarconM> vitorlobo: que comando ta usando
<RadarZ> tem versao DVD e versao livecd
<vitorlobo> o gnome 3 é o unity com mais recurso
<vitorlobo> sacou?
<MarconM> sudo apt-get remove --purge " pagote "
<vitorlobo> tem barra lateral dos 2 lados e mais algumas coisa
<licensed> vitorlobo, sim sim eu vi uns videos de ambos
<vitorlobo> MarconM: comandos em ação.
<MarconM> kkkk
<vitorlobo> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<vitorlobo> sudo apt-get update
<vitorlobo> sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop3
<licensed> vitorlobo, isso foi esse que adicionei.. o que é gnome-shell? é o bash ou nada a ver?
 * MarconM assistindo FALCÃO CAMPEÃO DOS CAMPEÕES
<vitorlobo> pronto
<vitorlobo> licensed: é o gnome 3 ... deve ser um wip " work in progress"
<vitorlobo> licensed: quando vc muda a sessao....pro gnome 3...o nome q aparece é gnome-shel
<licensed> vitorlobo, entendi.. nao sei pra que mudar o nome
<vitorlobo> pra vc acessar ele
<licensed> vitorlobo, se o unity e o gnome3 funcionasse rapido ai.. voce escolheria qual? ou ficaria no gnome 2.x?
<vitorlobo> pra botar ubuntu 11 ne ppa n... é pqp
<vitorlobo> avemariah...teve gente q deu downgrade
<RadarZ> vitorlobo da uma oiada ai, http://www.linuxmint.com.br/download se sabe qual a diferenca do DVD para o LIVECD?
<vitorlobo> licensed: gnome 2
<vitorlobo> licensed: sabe quando você erra tentando acertar?
<vitorlobo> gnome3 e unity se resumem a isso
<vitorlobo> ao meu ver
<Ursinha> ninguem erra querendo errar né :P
<vitorlobo> RadarZ: o dvd cabe mais coisa ? =d
<vitorlobo> =D
<RadarZ> vitorlobo pode ser mais pesado tb
<RadarZ> Ursinha so se for pra f... o patrao ne....
<vitorlobo> RadarZ: o liveCD é uma forma compactada sem updates pra depois faze-los.... no dvd bastante coisa ja vem..se nao, completo
<RadarZ> vitorlobo hum entao vale a pena ja pegar o dvd, ja vem os updates....
<Ursinha> vitorlobo, depende da imagem que vc pega
<Ursinha> vitorlobo, se vc pega a daily já vem com os ultimos pacotes
<Ursinha> e tem o tamanho do cd
<Ursinha> RadarZ, o dvd vem mais coisas, não coisas mais novas :)
<vitorlobo> Ursinha: a... depois que alguns adaptaram as abreviações de você em " vs  ou vse" eu já não tenho tanta certeza disso.....
 * vitorlobo rindo
<vitorlobo> é
<vitorlobo> :)
<vitorlobo> mas tem uma coisa ai
<vitorlobo> RadarZ: sem updates vc pode controlar melhor o fluxo do que você quer ou não dar upgrade...com o DVD vc n tem esse controle q tem no liveCD justamente pq n fez ainda o up caso aja algo lento e desnecessária a sua necessidade
<vitorlobo> RadarZ: mas em geral...prefiro pegar o DVD.... pra descobrir se o S.O tem tendências a *agar fora do vazo
<vitorlobo> tendeu?
<Ursinha> vitorlobo, na verdade não faz diferença.... o dvd serve pra vc conseguir instalar mais coisas offline
<vitorlobo> para as minhas necessidades... o ubuntu está se tornando um incomodo.... porque não sou muito high-tech...sou mais do jeitão tradicional " manda flores, faz jantar a luz de velas , pega na mão coisa e tal ".
<Ursinha> mas não vem instalado por padrão só pq é o dvd
<RadarZ> Ursinha: compreendo, será q terei menos problemas com o dvd, ou o que eu precisar eu posso pegar da internet, vou usar em desktops fracos
<MarconM> flw galera
<MarconM> to indo nessa
<MarconM> até a noite
<vitorlobo> Ursinha: se esse for o caso, é otemo =D
<Ursinha> RadarZ, de qq forma o que vc precisar vc vai pegar da internet, updates e tudo mais
<Ursinha> o que o dvd tem só são mais coisas pra instalar offline
<vitorlobo> Ursinha: perde menos tempo instalando coisas...se a conecxão do usuario for lenta :)
<Ursinha> mas se vc instalar e mandar fazer o update, e tiver pacotes mais novos, ele vai baixar tudodo mesmo jeito
<RadarZ> vou pegar o live para testar...
<RadarZ> ;)
<vitorlobo> RadarZ: tente tornar isso o mais pratico e menos desgastante possivel
<vitorlobo> e não transpareça como trabalhoso a quem você quer tornar linux user
<vitorlobo> pq sem isso já é uma zoação...magina com
<vitorlobo> :|
<vitorlobo> Ursinha: como foi sua primeira vez no linux? vc lembra? rejeitou? foi dificil? prazeroso ou, ficou naquele chove mais n molha entre win e linux dual boot?
<vitorlobo> conte-nos
<vitorlobo> o.o
<Celsinho> hahaha
<Ursinha> vitorlobo, era 1998, eu tinha um ibm dx2 com 8 de ram
<Celsinho> esse vitorlobo e figura em!
<Ursinha> instalei o mandrake
<Ursinha> não consegui usar pq o kde era muito pesado praquela maquina
<Ursinha> em 2002 qdo entrei na unicamp passei a usar o redhat7
 * vitorlobo 8 de ram.....
<Ursinha> não existia fedora ainda
<Ursinha> ai nunca mais usei windows
<vitorlobo> Ursinha: teve forte influencia de alguém?
<Ursinha> vitorlobo, pra que? usar linux ou não usar mais windows?
<vitorlobo> Ursinha: sim.
<Ursinha> vitorlobo, eu perguntei uma coisa ou outra :)
<PingaR0x> ursinha: redhat nao tinha parado no 6?
<PingaR0x> ateh virar a enterprise?
<Ursinha> PingaR0x, sei lá, achava que era 7
<vitorlobo> Ursinha: usar o linux e deixar de usar o win
<PingaR0x> ursinha: eu acho que era 6
<vitorlobo> Ursinha: no caso as duas
<PingaR0x> ursinha: vou ateh conferir
<Ursinha> PingaR0x, tem sim
<vitorlobo> tão querendo sabotar a ursinha hj
<Ursinha> vitorlobo, linux é muito melhor pra desenvolver, não conseguia mais usar windows depois de começar usar linux
<vitorlobo> auhahuahuahuahua
<PingaR0x> ursinha: foi ateh a 9 uhahuauh confundi com a enterprise... ela que está na 6
<vitorlobo> Ursinha: nossa isso foi forte...
<Celsinho> vitorlobo, ja usou slac ?
<vitorlobo> foi tipo... depois que lhe conheci, não tive olhos para mais ninguém
<vitorlobo> :~
<Ursinha> vitorlobo, e foi
<vitorlobo> Celsinho: n ..mas tenho medo dos fã boy's do slack
<vitorlobo> o.o
<vitorlobo> microsoft deveria se chamar umbrella corporation
<Ursinha> nem entro no mérito :)
<vitorlobo> 92% dos usuarios usam win.... nação zumbi total
<Celsinho> vitorlobo, porque ?
<PingaR0x> ursinha: ja sabe se vai ter algum alternativo a skype ?
<vitorlobo> ja viu resident evil?
<Ursinha> não sei não
<vitorlobo> bem no clima
<Celsinho> medo porque vitorlobo ?
<Ursinha> nada relevante pro ubuntu :P
<_4_7_3_> hahaha umbrella
<wzk> Ae galera! Tem alguém ai usando o Ubuntu com Gnome 3? Gostaria de saber se o sistema está estável.
<licensed> wzk, acabei de instalar.. vou reiniciar pra ve
<PingaR0x> Ursinha, sabe pq o chrome buga a contagem do tempo de download
<wzk> blz licensed, também planejo fazer isso em alguns minutos =D
<Celsinho> licensed, vai la top top, e me manda uma screenshot
<PingaR0x> Ursinha, ?
<vitorlobo> Celsinho: medo doq?
<licensed> se eu nao voltar é porque o gnome3 queimou meu computador
<Celsinho> vitorlobo de quem usa slackware, seila que voce falo!
<Ursinha> PingaR0x, sei não
<vitorlobo> wzk: usei e desaprovei...mas fica a gosto do client
<vitorlobo> =D
<RadarZ>  ta na hora de bate o cartao gente
<RadarZ> bj e ate amanha!!!@
<wzk> vitorlobo: mas em relação a estabilidade? sistema trava demais?
<vitorlobo> Celsinho: medo dos fã boy's...pessoas que se apegam a alguma coisa..idolatria e defende com unhas e dentes sem conhecer a base do sistema, sua filosofia, ideologia e sem respeitar a engenharia alheia
<vitorlobo> tenho medo dessas pessoas........ o slack é cheio destes......... mas...... n posso julgar o s.o por isso claro
<vitorlobo> Celsinho: mas creio q deva ser bom...e estavel..talvez..n sei...ja ouvi alguma comparação entre slackware e arch serem destinados a usuarios mais avançados oq me parece bom
<Celsinho> so sei que no slac e tudo mais dificil!
<Celsinho> rs
<vitorlobo> mas só testando..estudando ele pra lhe dizer =]
<vitorlobo> Celsinho: o difícil, é o fácil tirando onda
<Celsinho> ate para instalar ele e meio complicadinho!
<Celsinho> :@
<wzk> vitorlobo: o gnome 3 tá estável no Ubuntu?
<vitorlobo> wzk: esta travável isso sim
<wzk> hduaiehdauidha
<licensed> manoooo o bagulho é sinistroooooooooooooo
<wzk> já licensed?
<vitorlobo> licensed: oq seria isso?
<wzk> vitorlobo: não gostei do Unity, tô no Kubuntu agora =D
<wzk> vitorlobo: criando coragem pra colocar o Gnome3.. haha
<vitorlobo> wzk: o kubuntu de fato é melhor q usar unity ...digo, ao meu ver... mas ainda axo ele meio lento
<licensed> falta so me acostumar agora
<licensed> muito diferente putz
<vitorlobo> wzk: poe ae...da pra voltar pro kubuntu sem problemas
<licensed> eu aaacho que vou gostar
<wzk> licensed: ainda não deu pra ter nenhuma impressão quanto a estabilidade do sistema, né?
<vitorlobo> licensed: tomara ^^
<vitorlobo> wzk: poe ae sudo apt-add-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<vitorlobo> sudo apt-get update
<vitorlobo> sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop3
<vitorlobo> pronto
<licensed> wzk, ate agora aparentemente normal
<wzk> vou fazer isso, só finalizando os backups.. =D
<vitorlobo> deve ser minha placa de video
<vitorlobo> aqui o gnome3 rodou travando
<wzk> hm.. vou testar a bagaça..
<licensed> vitorlobo, aqui é um notebook chipset intel.. nao sei se é isso
<wzk> espero voltar mais tarde no gnome3
<vitorlobo> sei la
<wzk> vitorlobo, licensed, vlw!
<licensed> o kra nem esperou o print
<licensed> pra quem tiver interesse http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/820/gnome3lic.png/
<licensed> primeiras impressoes do gnome 3 sem configurar nada
<licensed> http://img709.imageshack.us/i/gnome3lic2.png/
<vitorlobo> ele parece bem o unity assim a primeira vista
<Celsinho> legal
<Celsinho> e mesmo!
<vitorlobo> mas o unity é mais leve q ele
<vitorlobo> >.<
<Celsinho> o unity e show!
<Celsinho> 11.10 do ubuntu, sera que vai ser mais legal ainda ?
<Celsinho> :)
<vitorlobo> sei n
<vitorlobo> Ursinha deve saber um pouco
<vitorlobo> ela trampa na empresa q faz o ubuntu
<licensed> Celsinho, odiei o unity
<Celsinho> e
<Celsinho> porque licensed ?
<licensed> sei la mano
<licensed> esse negocio de barra do lado
<licensed> tudo num lugar so
<Celsinho> hehehe
<vitorlobo> licensed: a barra do lado do g3 muda?
<Celsinho> so remover as coisas deixar que voce mais usa!
<Celsinho> e ja era!
<Celsinho> ;P
<licensed> vitorlobo, so fica nessa aparencia se vc arrastar o mouse ate o canto superior esquerdo
<licensed> Celsinho, ah e o unity ficou lentao auqi.. e o gnome3 nao.. vai entender
<Celsinho> entendi!
<Celsinho> aqui ficou maravilhoso!
<vitorlobo> licensed: o unity ficou estavel aqui com gambiarra
<vitorlobo> ccsm compiz...diminuir a barra lateral
<vitorlobo> tirar alguns efeitos
<vitorlobo> e pronto
<Ursinha> vitorlobo,  isso não é gambiarra, é configuração :)
<Ursinha> se eu mudo o papel de parede pra ficar mais a meu gosto é gambiarra? :P
<vitorlobo> Ursinha: digo ser gambiarra pq o ccsm so funciona algumas poucas coisas...inclusive se vc mexer em outras config's, buga tudo
<Ursinha> vitorlobo, ué, aqui tudo que eu mexi no plugin do unity pelo config manager funcionou direitinho
<vitorlobo> Ursinha: ficou como uma ferramenta meia boca pra o unity
<Ursinha> se eu mexer fora disso ai estraga
<Ursinha> mas mexer no plugin do unity funciona
<vitorlobo> Ursinha: aqui so funfa praticamente alterar largura, tamanho, tirar alguns efeitos , hide fade etc...só
<vitorlobo> pra oq o ccsm propoe de mudança n está bom.....mas...fazer oq...aguardemos
<PingaR0x> vitorlobo, customiza o gnome3 então =]
<vitorlobo> PingaR0x: o problema é q ele n roda aqui ...trava  :)
<PingaR0x> vitorlobo, entao vou te responder lá vc nao ta podendo ainda nem trocar o papel de parede pq eh a primeira versao
<PingaR0x> igual ao unity
<PingaR0x> ops
<PingaR0x> fle ierrado
<PingaR0x> proteção de tela*
<vitorlobo> a
<vitorlobo> eu nem uso proteção de tela
<vitorlobo> >.<
<PingaR0x> troca a cor do menu!
<PingaR0x> customiza mil coisas lah
<PingaR0x> nao da ainda
<PingaR0x> falta mta coisa a ser feita
<PingaR0x> na 3.2 vai vir coisa boa
<vitorlobo> a verdade é...n curti a arquitetura desses novos UI's....... mas......
<PingaR0x> ai eh outra coisa
<vitorlobo> dando uma chance a canonical de tornar isso mais agradavel
<Celsinho> Ursinha, 11.10 vai muda muita coisa ?
<Celsinho> :)
<vitorlobo> Celsinho: digita ai no teu terminal sudo apt-get autoremove
<vitorlobo> so pra ver se vc tem pendencias desnecessarias no sistemas
<vitorlobo> ele deleta monte de coisa ...de tranqueira q tem ae caso seja o caso
<Celsinho> vitorlobo, hum, iria ser tipo limpeza de disco ?
<vitorlobo> Celsinho: é tipo mantenedor do sistema via terminal
<vitorlobo> Celsinho: ele tira as pendencias desnecessarias da atualização do 10 pro 11 e outras coisas mais
<Celsinho> vitorlobo, e para uma limpeza de disco ?
<vitorlobo> Celsinho: sudo apt-get autoclean
<Celsinho> vitorlobo, eu puxo a versao gravo em cd, e instalo, eu nao atualizo pelo sudo apt....
<vitorlobo> Celsinho: mas caso tenha usado tipo...kmess , emesene, dai vc n gostou e tirou....vc usa esse comando pra tirar as dependencias do programa q vc removeu
<vitorlobo> Celsinho: saca?
<licensed> vitorlobo, agora voce me enganou.. nao aparece a opcao gnome 2 la nao.. so gnome shell e ubuntu.. ubuntu eh unity
<vitorlobo> licensed: gnome 2 nao...ubuntu classic
<licensed> e eu to sem tempo e sem saco de mexer no gnome 3 pra configurar =(( acho que vou partir pro kde mesmo
<vitorlobo> licensed: entra em ubuntu classic q é gnome2
<licensed> vitorlobo, eh unity testei aqui
<vitorlobo> licensed: nao po
<Celsinho> vitorlobo, sim sim,
<vitorlobo> licensed: ubuntu puro é unity
<vitorlobo> ubuntu classic é gnome 2s
<vitorlobo> 2x
<licensed> vitor-br, nao tem essa
<licensed> vitorlobo, nao tem unity classic
<Celsinho> entendi!
<Celsinho> ai sim em!
<Celsinho> pelo menos 2 em 2 dias , sudo apt-get autoclean
<Celsinho> =)
<licensed> vitorlobo, acho que eu sei porque.. eu usei dist-upgrade tu deu isso?
<Celsinho> e 1x por semana, sudo apt-get autoremove
<vitorlobo> nao
<vitorlobo> auhauhahuauhahuauhauhahuaa
<vitorlobo> licensed: orra hein
<vitorlobo> licensed: qualqquer coisa...purge no gnome 3
<vitorlobo> q ele sai
<vitorlobo> auhauhauha
<vitorlobo> ou entao
<vitorlobo> sudo apt-get remove gnome3-desktop eu axo
<licensed> vitorlobo, o problema foi o dist-upgrade.. talvez faltou isso pra ficar rapido ai
<licensed> eu quero saber onde eu adiciono um applet pra verificar a bateria do note.. nesse gnome3 =(
<Celsinho> vitorlobo, sudo apt-get autoremove , entao tira as dependencias,
<licensed> nao consigo fazer nada
<vitorlobo> licensed: n curti a arquitetura da coisa.... unity com winstrol = gnome 3
<Celsinho> e sudo apt-get autoclean faz limpeza de disco!
<vitorlobo> Celsinho: geralmente, quando vc reinicia o pc...ele faz um autoclean sozinho
<licensed> vitorlobo, fui pro unity mas acho que ta pior ainda.. vou ver aqui o que consigo fazer
<licensed> nao devia ter atualizado agora kkk tenho prova a semana toda
<vitorlobo> Celsinho: o autoremove geralmente é usando o mantenedor mesmo ou vc dando autoremove
<vitorlobo> licensed: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<vitorlobo> >.<
<Celsinho> como assim ? mantenedor ?
<vitorlobo> sudo apt-get update
<vitorlobo> auhahuahuahuaa
<licensed> vitorlobo, sim sim.. prefiro o ku
<vitorlobo> celsinho: aperta super e digita mentenedor
<licensed> em ultimo caso.. mas deixa eu ve se consigo configurar aqui o gnome ou o unity
<vitorlobo> celsinho: um icone com uma vassoura......dai abre..ele te diz se tem pacote desnecessario no sistema
<Celsinho> a sim,
<vitorlobo> licensed: depois do fechamento da Brasileirinhas...vc endoidou de vez
 * vitorlobo rindo
<Celsinho> vitorlobo, mesma coisa se eu clicar la, ou dar o comando
<licensed> vitorlobo, sim sim.. voce sabe dizer porque a canonical optou pelo unity?
<vitorlobo> Celsinho: basicamente sim.....mas sou mais apegado ao terminal
<licensed> eu achei que era por causa da interface diferente talz.. mas o gnome 3 ta bem parecido
<vitorlobo> licensed: penso que é pq...unity é uma UI deles...propria...a primeira UI desenvolvida pela canonical....dai quizeram implementar algo desenvolvido por eles..
<licensed> entendi
<vitorlobo> licensed: talvez ursinha saiba mais q eu pra lhe responder issae
<licensed> vitorlobo, deixa ela quieta pow hehehe
<vitorlobo> auhauhuhhauhauahua
<licensed> tudo eh ela
<vitorlobo> estou politicamente correto para puxar o pé dela
<vitorlobo> e ela n me devolver em forma de kick
<vitorlobo> >.<
<vitorlobo> ou entao
<vitorlobo> Andre_gordim
<vitorlobo> deve saber tbm
<vitorlobo> :P
<licensed> devem ter postado ja em algum blog eh que nao li
<vitorlobo> mas de 10.10 pra 11.04
<vitorlobo> foi tipo...assim...
<vitorlobo> haducken......
<vitorlobo> bem diferente ne
<vitorlobo> :)
<vitorlobo> _o) ~~~~~ >->o shoriukennn
<Ursinha> licensed, obrigada :)
<vitorlobo> Ursinha: >P
<botinha> boa noite amigos..
<vitorlobo> licensed: agora........pra remover o kubuntu....por completo...da trampo viu
<vitorlobo> tem q ser no synaptic...item por item
<licensed> vitorlobo, acho que vou me acostumar com o gnome3.. so vou sentir falta do conky
<vitorlobo> se n, nem com purge ele sai
<licensed> vitorlobo, e de uns applets mas deve ter como colocar.. tipo indicador de bateria
<licensed> vitorlobo, muito bom isso do gnome3.. tu leva o mouse ao canto superior esquerdo e aparece o "dashboard" que nem no macOS =xx
<licensed> gostei bem pratico
<vitorlobo> licensed: passa semana nele
<licensed> nao sei se no unity tem isso
<vitorlobo> talvez vc se acostume
<botinha> algum amigo trabalha como squid fazendo autenticacão com base no mysql?
<vitorlobo> licensed: tem
<vitorlobo> licensed: ambos tem algumas semelhanças com macOsx mesmo
<vitorlobo> licensed: ainda no estagio?
<licensed> vitorlobo, essa hora voce diz? eh so ate 12h.. de tarde vou pra ufrpe.. e de noite casa
<vitorlobo> licensed: como ta o dev.django?
<vitorlobo> adaptou ja?
<licensed> vitorlobo, po kra to levando pau.. achei que django era legal mas nao eh tao bom assim.. mas acho que vou me acostumar com o tempo
<vitorlobo> licensed: pelo menos vc tem um servidor pra testar..... hj em dia sem um host bom fica dificil
<vitorlobo> e n conheço um host free q preste
<vitorlobo> com suporte a mysql
<vitorlobo> e ftp e tal
<vitorlobo> da até raiva :|
<licensed> vitorlobo, entendi.. eu testo la no servidor do ifpe mesmo.. na hora
<vitorlobo> licensed: ta usando a versao mais atual do django? em pt-br tem quase nada
<vitorlobo> :|
<licensed> vitorlobo, nada.. 1.0 e python 2.5 dasuhdahuads tentaram atualizar la mas deu uns problemas
<licensed> moh old
<vitorlobo> licensed: sistema bom...é sistema estavel
<vitorlobo> python 2.4,2.5 , 2.6
<vitorlobo> 2.7 ja começa a dá pau
<Celsinho> volto depois!
<Celsinho> vou sair, na madrugada eu volto!
<Celsinho> la pelas 00:30 +-
<Celsinho> abracos!
<licensed> Celsinho, flw nyny essa hora to no 10o sono
<Celsinho> licensed, toptop, oloco, :) hehehe
<Celsinho> mas ta bom, amanha nos falamos mais ue, fazer oque, abraco boa noite, e fica com Deus!
<Chaintech> Boas
<licensed> alguem usa gnome3? sabe como colocar applets no painel ou no desk ou em algum canto? preciso de um battery indicator
<vitorlobo> se tem uma coisa q odeio
<vitorlobo> é filme ripado de camera de cinema
<vitorlobo> "-.-
<Chaintech> Eu odiei foi a M$ ter comprado o SKYPE agora as coisas vão ficar muito complicadas tanto para Linux como para MAC
<vitorlobo> a
<vitorlobo> q nada
<vitorlobo> quando n se tem
<vitorlobo> se desenvolve um similar
<vitorlobo> além do que
<vitorlobo> a microsoft ja disse q n tem intenção em torna-lo pago
<vitorlobo> mas sim...ganhar em cima da publicidade dele
<vitorlobo> tipo como o msn ja faz
<vitorlobo> msn bar
<vitorlobo> e tal
<vitorlobo> ou seja, poluir
<Chaintech> duvido em tantos anos o melhor VoIP era o skype
<SuBmUnDo> Vem aí o MS Skype Live Messenger: vai ocupar 2Gb de ram, derrubar ligações p/ atualizar e iniciar c/ 1 ligação de telemarketing. Aguardem.
<vitorlobo> em tantos anos o melhor era windows e mac até chegar o linux
<vitorlobo> em proporção, temos mais desenvolvedores do que eles
<vitorlobo> submundo: auhahuahuahua
<SuBmUnDo> vitorlobo, loucuras do twitter
<Chaintech> olha que o skype versão do windows está muito mau a cada versão piorava
#ubuntu-br 2011-05-11
<licensed> vitorlobo, sabe remover o icone do amsn do tray? ta bugado aqui nao ta indo pro tray, ta uma janela separado
<vitorlobo> licensed: unity ou g3?
<licensed> acheei
<licensed> vitorlobo, eh nas propriedades do amsn mesmo.. to no g3
<vitorlobo> detesto amsn
<vitorlobo> licensed: sudo apt-get install kmess
<vitorlobo> é melhor
<vitorlobo> =D
<licensed> vitorlobo, pega cam?
<vitorlobo> eis a questao
<vitorlobo> n testei
<licensed> tenho que ver as malandrinhas na cam
<vitorlobo> HUAHUHAUHAUHUAHAUAHUA
<licensed> so uso pra isso mesmo.. por mim so usava o gtalk
<vitorlobo> entao deixa amsn memo
<Chaintech> emesene é dos melhores
<vitorlobo> detalhe
<vitorlobo> o emesene caga totalmente no ubuntu 11.04
<vitorlobo> deixa de ser o mesmo
<vitorlobo> fica igual ao empaty
<vitorlobo> Chaintech: sabia?
<Chaintech> não uso Ubuntu 11.04
<SuBmUnDo> BrUk hehehhe ta por aqui?
<vitorlobo> Chaintech: pois, o emesene nele ta fail
<Chaintech> quando falei no emesene não falo do 2 pois esse não vale muito
<dzamberlan> boa noite pessoal
<dzamberlan> to com dificuldade com o samba
<dzamberlan> ubuntu 11.04 e multimedia player (samba em ambos)
<dzamberlan> alguma idéia
<dzamberlan> ???
<liox_> alguem ai gostou desse unity?
<liox_> achei moh estranho
<liox_> p desktop
<liox_> to usando classico mesmo
<dzamberlan> eu gostei
<dzamberlan> pessoal alguma ideia relativo ao samba
<dzamberlan> ???
<naufragoweb> para quem reclamou da falta do cubo junto ao Unity no 11.04 : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-iYoy1BGak&feature=related
<Chaintech> liox_ muita pouca gente gostou do Unity por isso Ubuntu está em queda livre
<naufragoweb> queda livre???
<Chaintech> quis dizer que ninguem está a usar o novo Ubuntu
<Chaintech> LM vai ficar em 1º
<naufragoweb> será?
<vitorlobo> ninguém?
<vitorlobo> a maioria ta no novo
<vitorlobo> auhahuauhauha
<Chaintech> vai sim só ver o top
<vitorlobo> ou por curiosidade
<vitorlobo> ou pq gostou mesmo
<liox_> eu coloquei p ver
<liox_> n curti
<vitorlobo> mas corre esse risco mesmo
<naufragoweb> pois é... eu também estranhei
<vitorlobo> de lm tomar lugar
<liox_> era muito simples
<liox_> agora ta confuso
<liox_> e n da p personalizar nada
<naufragoweb> mesmo pq aqui tá fazendo sucesso
<liox_> aff
<liox_> a impressao q tive
<liox_> q esse negocio meio q veio
<liox_> voltado p tablet seria interessante
<liox_> p desktop
<liox_> aff
<liox_> n mesmo
<naufragoweb> só essa semana formatei 4 PCs de usuarios Windows só por causa do Unity
<Chaintech> LM passou Ubuntu
<vitorlobo> onde tem esse ranking?
<Chaintech> e com o LM 11 o Ubuntu vai ficar mais em baixo
<naufragoweb> hehehehehe
<Chaintech> http://distrowatch.com/
<Chaintech> LM va com 2751 Ubuntu com 2694
<Chaintech> *vai
<naufragoweb> http://www.google.com.br/trends?q=linux+mint%2C+ubuntu&ctab=0&geo=all&date=2011&sort=0
<Chaintech> testei um pouco o LM 11 RC e aquilo está muito cool
<vitorlobo> po
<vitorlobo> parece interessante esse Berry Linux
<liox_> LM = Linux MInt?
<Chaintech> sim
<vitorlobo> Pinguy OS
<vitorlobo> tbm parece legal
<Chaintech> naufragoweb no google
<licensed> vitorlobo, a compra do skype pela m$ eh de dar medo http://img.imgur.com/yvtdc.png
<liox_> essa compra foi uma merda
<vitorlobo> saca so
<liox_> =/
<vitorlobo> http://pinguy-os.sourceforge.net/images/Workspace_1_004.resized.png
<vitorlobo> é o pinguy
<Chaintech> para mim o http://distrowatch.com/ é mais realista
<Chaintech> a compra do skype vai matar o programa nas outras plantaformas
<naufragoweb> pense: o google trend mede a quantidade de vezes que no caso a palavra ubuntu e a palavra linux mint foram pesquisadas em um determinado periodo de tempo.... agora me diga.... pelos graficos... dá pra comparar?
<Chaintech> o suporte dele já para Linux era muito baixo agora acho que vai piorar
<liox_> ja era
<liox_> eu acho
<liox_> era uma boa ferramente pelo menos me atendeu bemq uando usei
<liox_> principalemtne em video e audio
<liox_> manda muito bem
<Chaintech> sim
<Chaintech> mas agora com a M$ vai ser complicado
<vitorlobo> PCLinuxOS interessante por ser distro independente
<Chaintech> talvez a Google agora acorde e lançe um bom soft VoIP para todas as plantaformas
<Chaintech> PCLinuxOS é bom mas usa a base do Mandriva
<Chaintech> eu sou um fã do Debian e alguns derivados dele
<vitorlobo> ainda bem q tem o LM baseado no debian
<liox_> eu ja curto o arch
<liox_> ja instalei debian uma vez e curto tb
<Chaintech> mas o LM 11 vem com base do Ubuntu mas deixam sempre ele melhor que a base
<liox_> + venho de uma base no slack por isso q acho q gosto do arch
<liox_> tem LM debian n tem?
<Chaintech> sim tem
<licensed> quer dizer que ninguem ta usando gnome3? nao sei como coloca battery indicator nele
<Chaintech> licensed Gnome 3 ainda tem algumas coisas para se melhorar mas pelo que tenho lido muita gente gostou mais do Gnome 3 do que o Unity
<licensed> Chaintech, isso é fato.. problema é que nao to sabendo configurar ele
<licensed> colocar applets etc
<Chaintech> tenta ver no site do gnome pode ser que tenha dicas por lá
<Chaintech> licensed tentei correr o gnome 3 que vem no Fedora mas tive azar não reconhece ainda a minha VGA XD é o que faz ter coisas TOP :D
<licensed> Chaintech, xii
<Chaintech> o que eu acho é que o drive da Nvidia não vem no Beta do Fedora talvez seja esse o problema
<naufragoweb> http://idgnow.uol.com.br/computacao_pessoal/2011/05/04/artigo-o-ubuntu-11-04-e-o-primeiro-linux-para-iniciantes/
<Chaintech> no VM dá o mesmo problema XD
<vitorlobo> http://vectorlinux.com/screenshots/desktop.png/image
<vitorlobo> esse é baseado no slackware
<Chaintech> naufragoweb Ubuntu é cool mas por vezes se arrisca muito querem fazer tudo a martelo depois dá nisso quem acompanhou o 11.04 ele foi muito criticado por varios sites
<naufragoweb> pois é... como diz o artigo, ou se agradava os geeks ou se mudava para alcançar mais pessoas...
<vitorlobo> naufragoweb: pra mim, a maior cagada foi liberar o unity sem antes fixar e deixar mais agradavel de usar
<vitorlobo> naufragoweb: o ubuntu é a distro linux mais popular .... se ja era dificil um win user vim pra cá...agora piorou
<vitorlobo> :|
<naufragoweb> não é assim... eu vivo de instalar sistemas operacionais e de fazer manutenção neles... a receptividade do Unity é muito boa com os Winusers
<tiagoout> Boa Noite, quando eu encerro a sessão, não aparece a tela de login, só o terminal puro, como faço pra ve-la?
<tiagoout> e porque a opção aplicativos> tela de login, fica bloqueada e como desbloqueio-a?
<wzk> gnome 3 ownz!
<eros> pessoal instalei o debian 6
<eros> hoje mais to com um problema nao consigo fazer uma conexão com o dispositivo 3G
<eros> alguem pode me ajudar?
<vitorlobo> af
 * Earthquake slaps Earthquake around a bit with a large S60 device
<MarconM> Ursinha: oi
<MarconM> boa note
<MarconM> boa noite para todos
<Kazenin> tá tipo água de cacimba aqui hoje
<ZNC-VIAGGIARE> vitorlobo: ainda esta rodando o Ubuntu 11?
<vitorlobo> to
<ZNC-VIAGGIARE> vitorlobo: qual ambiente?
<vitorlobo> unity
<ZNC-VIAGGIARE> vitorlobo: estou com um caso serio, parecido com vc --'
<ZNC-VIAGGIARE> o unity esta torando o pc comendo muita ram, kde nem roda legal
<xGrind> usa Xubuntu
<ZNC-VIAGGIARE> lxde tambem consumindo muita ram, vitorlobo recomenda uma atualização de BIOS?
<xGrind> lxde consumindo muita ram? o.O
<xGrind> tem qts de ram filho?
<ZNC-VIAGGIARE> xGrind: pior q tudo comendo muita ram
<ZNC-VIAGGIARE> ate o comprante do skype come muita ram
<vitorlobo> ZNC_VIAGGIARE: to pesquisando qual a melhor distro preu me adaptar.... pesquisando é claro as pretensoes de atualização e caracteristicas desta...pq na adianta mudar de distro se a distro n tem planejamento bom
<ZNC-VIAGGIARE> 1gb fica 5% livre apenas :S
<xGrind> ZNC-VIAGGIARE; mas tem qts de ram ae?
<ZNC-VIAGGIARE> vitorlobo: mmm
<vitorlobo> ZNC_VIAGGIARE: e ao meu ver... unity + anabolizante = gnome 3
<xGrind> ZNC-VIAGGIARE; entao deve ser o ubuntu one carregando ae em segundo plano
<vitorlobo> entao tem q tomar bastante cuidado
<ZNC-VIAGGIARE> xGrind: pior q tudo comendo muita ram; ate o comprante do skype come muita ram
<xGrind> mas vc tem qts de ram?
<ZNC-VIAGGIARE> vitorlobo: mmm
<ZNC-VIAGGIARE> <ZNC> 1gb fica 5% livre apenas :S; <xGrind> tem qts de ram filho?
<xGrind> eh msm ;x kk
<xGrind> ZNC-VIAGGIARE; Patricia?
<ZNC-VIAGGIARE> insto instalação padrao
<vitorlobo> resumindo
<ZNC-VIAGGIARE> nos outros pcs instalei o ubuntu+capa para gnome, e esta perfeitos
<vitorlobo> canonical *agou fora do vazo
<vitorlobo> eo negocio ta fedendo
<ZNC-VIAGGIARE> apenas nesse
<RadarZ> eai
<RadarZ> to de volta kkkk
<vitorlobo> entao to tentando me adaptar e estudando a possibilidade de mudança
<vitorlobo> :)
<ZNC-VIAGGIARE> vitorlobo: mmm
<ZNC-VIAGGIARE> nao entendo, os pcs sao iguais, mesma placa mae hd ram mouse teclado monitor
<ZNC-VIAGGIARE> apenas esse q esta com graça e nem sei o que fazer :-S
<AMrDan> boa noite pessoa.. estou com um problema ... estou tentando instalar o Quartus II Web edition .. mas não consigo.. nao tem nada ro readme.txt .. alguem pode me ajudar?
<ZNC-VIAGGIARE> vitorlobo: eu chamo de lanhouse para alunos (PC'S governamentais), sera q seja algo com o BIOS ate o acpi ja chequei
<vitorlobo> ZNC_VIAGGIARE: siga meus passos em busca da liberdade
<ZNC-VIAGGIARE> vitorlobo: mas nao ser muito assim, nas outras 24 maquinas estao ubuntu+capa para o gnome, apenas 1 ficaria de fora? :S com outra coisa causando conflito?
<ZNC-VIAGGIARE> eles adoram o unity, bem eu configurei pelo tty, nem gostei muito, mas os instrutores adoraram sabe mexer perfeitamente
<vitorlobo> ZNC_VIAGGIARE: sudo apt-get autoremove
<ZNC-VIAGGIARE> vitorlobo: ja aconteceu algo q tenha visto de alto consumo de ram (vamos dizer universao) - ou seja nao importa qual O.S esteja a usar
<vitorlobo> ZNC_VIAGGIARE: as vezes algumas dependencias de desinstalação de alguns programas ou do ubuntu 10 ficam no sistema....testa pra ve
<ZNC-VIAGGIARE> nao foi removido pacotes
<vitorlobo> ZNC_VIAGGIARE: eu reparei que as dependencias do kde " fuderam" literalmente meu ubuntu
<ZNC-VIAGGIARE> e testei 4 distro linux e 2 versao win
<ZNC-VIAGGIARE> vitorlobo: aiaiai q mentira :=/
<vitorlobo> ZNC_VIAGGIARE: é sério...
<ZNC-VIAGGIARE> mas hj vim atras de solução
<vitorlobo> ZNC_VIAGGIARE: kubuntu-desktop no caso
<Guest89845> alguem pode me ajudar?
<ZNC-VIAGGIARE> vc instalou = 'kubuntu-desktop'?
<vitorlobo> sim
<ZNC-VIAGGIARE> aff
<ZNC-VIAGGIARE> ai nao hein
<vitorlobo> pra tirar deu trampo
<ZNC-VIAGGIARE> claro ne
<vitorlobo> xubuntu, lubuntu e kubuntu testando
<ZNC-VIAGGIARE> cade o kde-full?
<Guest89845> vitorlobo: pode me ajudar?
<vitorlobo> talvez
<vitorlobo> digai
<ZNC-VIAGGIARE> bem vamos ao google.com
<vitorlobo> ZNC_VIAGGIARE: www.goosh.org google em shell...acredite n é só fetiche
<Andre_Gondim> vitorlobo, por favor, não use palavrão no canal
<vitorlobo> as buscas sao bem especificas
<Guest89845> poxa eu montei uma openvpn ai queria ver se ela tem falhas mais nem achei a versao client do nessus desse novo ainda existe??? vitorlobo
<vitorlobo> Andre_Gondim: foi mal..mal hábito :)
<ZNC-VIAGGIARE> vitorlobo: ja vi este site
<Guest89845> vitorlobo: sabe me informar?
<vitorlobo> http://www.google.com.br/ nossa olha como o google ta escrito
<Guest89845> vlw obrigado
<ZNC-VIAGGIARE> vitorlobo: sempre bloqueio o endereço http://www.google.com.br/logos/* acho muitos palhacinhos coisas para 1° serie
<vitorlobo> Guest89845: http://www.baixaki.com.br/download/openvpn.htm
<vitorlobo> pra linux
<vitorlobo> nunca mexi com openvpn
<vitorlobo> mas da uma olhada >.<
<Guest89845> vitorlobo: a vpn ja esta pronta so quero ver as falhas pra corrigir entendeu?
<vitorlobo> ZNC-VIAGGIARE: vc ta mtu adulta...relaxa ta
<vitorlobo> >.<
<Pretto> vitorlobo: pq vc manda o usuario pro baixaqui quando existe o software no repositorio oficial?
<vitorlobo> Pretto: pq n o encontrei certamente
<vitorlobo> :P
<Pretto> vitorlobo: apt-cache search openvpn por favor
<vitorlobo> bem
<vitorlobo> mas esse n é o caso mais
<vitorlobo> entao...fail
<vitorlobo> RadarZ: iai, mudou distro?
<RadarZ> ainda nao...
<Pretto> vitorlobo: o caso é só ajudar quando sabe, ou pode atrapalhar ainda mais a vida do usuário
<Francisco_Favaro> Boa noite
<ZNC-VIAGGIARE> Pretto: saberia dizer se (de 25pc's apenas 1pc consome uma variação de 85% a 95% de RAM ) saberia se uma atualização do BIOS poderia resolver para efetuar uma instalação para Ubuntu 11?
<vitorlobo> Pretto: acontece....erro humano =]
<Celsinho> boa noite, =)~~
<RadarZ> nao fiz o teste ainda, vo baixa agora, to usando uma conexao do vizinho a conexao aqui ta meia lerda haeuheau\
<Pretto> vitorlobo: procure evitar, por favor
<vitorlobo> certamente procuro =]
<Pretto> ZNC-VIAGGIARE: a bios é diferente?
<ZNC-VIAGGIARE> Pretto: pc's iguais
<vitorlobo> po
<AMrDan> boa noite pessoa.. estou com um problema ... estou tentando instalar o Quartus II Web edition .. mas não consigo.. nao tem nada ro readme.txt .. alguem pode me ajudar?
<ZNC-VIAGGIARE> Pretto: pcs governamentais 'enviados pelo governo'
<Pretto> ZNC-VIAGGIARE: se possuem a mesma bios, não vejo pq uma atualização resolveria
<vitorlobo> ZNC-VIAGGIARE: tenho um medo danado de atualizar bios.....meu pc quase queima por conta disso...atualizei e tava indo a 99graus
<ZNC-VIAGGIARE> Pretto: veio com um sistema 'Diferente escrito enorme TRIALL VERSION 30 SEGUND'S'
<vitorlobo> e desligando :|
<ZNC-VIAGGIARE> mmmm
<Pretto> ZNC-VIAGGIARE: tentou ver qual processo consome mais recurso?
<ZNC-VIAGGIARE> Pretto: mas o estranho os outros pc's estao normais
<ZNC-VIAGGIARE> Pretto: xiii nao nao vi :-S
<tsnovo> alguem sabe usar o clive
<ZNC-VIAGGIARE> Pretto: mas ate com o MS consome o absurdo
<tsnovo> ?
<vitorlobo> ZNC-VIAGGIARE: ou talvez...seja um problema de hardware no pente de memoria.... por serem todos iguais n quer dizer q todos estejam em perfeito estado
<Andre_Gondim> AMrDan, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/QuartusII
<Pretto> ZNC-VIAGGIARE: pode ser algum problema de hardware mesmo
<tsnovo> alguem sabe usar o clive?
<tsnovo> é um programa de baixar videos da net
<ZNC-VIAGGIARE> vitorlobo: nao temos autorização para abrir pc's fora do laboratorio
<ZNC-VIAGGIARE> Pretto: mmm
<ZNC-VIAGGIARE> nao faz sentido
<ZNC-VIAGGIARE> pois se nao ele nao ligaria
<vitorlobo> ZNC-VIAGGIARE: faz um teste...formata e reinstala pra constar se obteve alguma falha na instalação anterior...caso nao.... provavelmente de fato seja problema no hardware.....
<vitorlobo> ai nem adianta vc fuçar fuçar
<vitorlobo> tem q avisar ao pessoal q é dentro o problema
<ZNC-VIAGGIARE> ele nao desliga trabalha (normal com o alto consumo)
<tsnovo> ou alguem conheçe algum programa para baixar videos de todos os sites ?
<Pretto> ZNC-VIAGGIARE: não, mal funcionamento é diferente de não funcionar
<ZNC-VIAGGIARE> Pretto: mas geralmente iria dar pau na instalação, ou ao carregar o sistema
<xGrind> alguem ae ta conseguindo atualizar o ubuntu?
<xGrind> nao sai do 0 aki
<ZNC-VIAGGIARE> vitorlobo: ja formatei 3X hj
<Pretto> ZNC-VIAGGIARE: eu tinha uma maquina que o processador funcionava normalmente até atingir uma temperatura
<vitorlobo> ZNC-VIAGGIARE: pimba entao..
<ZNC-VIAGGIARE> Pretto: mmm
<Pretto> ZNC-VIAGGIARE: depois dessa temperatura ele ficava lento
<Pretto> ZNC-VIAGGIARE: mas funcionava
<ZNC-VIAGGIARE> Pretto: mas é ram :S
<vitorlobo> ZNC-VIAGGIARE: apostaria em problema de hardware
<Pretto> ZNC-VIAGGIARE: reportei pra dell e eles trocaram o processador
<ZNC-VIAGGIARE> mmm
<vitorlobo> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=PU9E0VJW  documentario MUITO BOM - Revolution OS sobre a história e importancia do movimento GNU/LINUX
<vitorlobo> legendado
<vitorlobo> :)
<Andre_Gondim> vitorlobo, isso não é suporte ao Ubuntu, por favor respeita as regras que estão no tópico do canal
<vitorlobo> >.<
<AMrDan> Andre_Gondim, vlw cara .. estou tentando
<vitorlobo> Andre_Gondim: isso pode no off-topic?
<Andre_Gondim> vitorlobo, sim
<vitorlobo> blz
<vitorlobo> eros: resolveu ai?
<RadarZ> offtopic ta sempre mais fraco
<RadarZ> vitorlobo nao vo consegui baixa dessa net aqui nao
<RadarZ> o LM
<vitorlobo> cola no vizinho e resolve tua vida
<vitorlobo> auhahuahua
<eros> nao cara infelizmente ainda nao conseguir
<vitorlobo> eu ainda estou a pesquisar melhor sobre isso
<RadarZ> amanha no trampo eu baixo e te falo =p
<RadarZ> eu ja to usando da vizinha aqui
<RadarZ> do predio
<ZNC-VIAGGIARE> Pretto: bem, amanha vou passar para minha superiora e verei se ela consegue autorização para romper os lacres, e tento arrumar outra ram, [Vlw Pretto vitorlobo]
<vitorlobo> o interessante do lm
<vitorlobo> é q tudo tem nome de mulher
 * vitorlobo interessante
<RadarZ> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Pretto> Coringao: e aê amigão
<RadarZ> vitorlobo Vamo ve se a mulherada entende melhor entao
<Coringao> Pretto, amigao.. quanto tempo.. ta sumido. :D
<RadarZ> porque as menina se perde td no xubuntu
<vitorlobo> RadarZ: ZNC é mulher e entende bagarai
 * ZNC-VIAGGIARE []Off[] Rindo
<vitorlobo> Coringao: tu é o cara la do ubuntugames?
<RadarZ> sim eu imagino... mas as meninas do trampo nao...
<Coringao> vitor-br, soy jo mesmo. :)
<vitorlobo> RadarZ: se perder no xubuntu é meio tenso...vai ter q apelar pro lxde
<Coringao> vitorlobo, soy jo mesmo. :)
<vitorlobo> se perder no lxde nem geisy arruda se perde
<vitorlobo> Coringao: legal hein prazer em te conhecer
<Coringao> vitorlobo, obrigado. :)
<vitorlobo> Coringao: q q se ta achando do 11.04?
<eros_> <RadarZ> quem sao as meninas que estão se perdendo no xubuntu
<vitorlobo> eros_: safadin querendo da uma aula ne
 * vitorlobo rindo
<eros_> nao só quero saber
<eros_> alguem aqui ja conectou um 3g no debian?
<Coringao> vitorlobo, por enquanto esta super cpmplicado para trabalhar nele...
<AMrDan> Andre_Gondim, vc pode me dar um help .. aquele post nao ajudou mt .. meu problema é o mesmo deste cara aki: http://forum.zwame.pt/showthread.php?t=594213&page=1
<vitorlobo> Coringao: é....mas de repente a canonical dê uma suavisada.... quem sabe
<Francisco_Favaro> AMrDan, descreva-me o seu problema, por favor.
<Coringao> vitorlobo, falando na lingua de usuarios proprietario, é vc trocar do winxp que anos estava trabalhando e depois começar a mexer no windows 7
<Andre_Gondim> AMrDan, antes de tentar de novo faça sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Pretto> AMrDan: vc pode colar no pastebin o resultado do comando ls -la no diretorio do programa?
<Coringao> vitorlobo, mas com tempo vai acostumando
<Pretto> Coringao: fiz umm software pra editar as entradas do launcher
<Coringao> e mudanças irao surgir
<peregrinator_six> Francisco_Favaro: me desculpa não ter lhe atendido, tava muito ocupado!  Vamos ao pvt
<Pretto> Coringao: http://twitpic.com/4ur9au
<Coringao> Pretto, uia.. depois pode me mostrar
<Coringao> opa.. dexo ve
<vitorlobo> Coringão: pra mim, mais parece uma mistura de win7 ( pela lentidão ), com macOsX ( pelas novidades )
<Coringao> Pretto, amigao.. to querendo criar um menu de abertura quando vc colocar um DVD
<vitorlobo> Coringão: mas parece que ja tem uma percentagem de aceitação boa...... pelo menos ainda se arrisca com novidade..
<Coringao> to pensando em vender DVD com os pacotes de jogos que tem no site
<Pretto> Coringao: boa ideia
<AMrDan> Pretto, pode ser soh o ls? .. está neste link http://forum.zwame.pt/showthread.php?t=594213&page=1
<eros_> alguem aqui usa debian?
<Pretto> AMrDan: nesse link tem o ./install vc tentou?
<RadarZ> eu usei como firewall a 1 tempo atras
<RadarZ> eros_
<Coringao> Pretto, sera que tem algum programa que faz abrir um menu de seleção ao injectar o DVD no micro?
<AMrDan> Pretto, tentei .. ele diz: if: Expression Syntax
<Pretto> amr, em que linha?
<Pretto> AMrDan:
<eros_> to querendo fazer uma conexão 3G com nele você sabe como é?
<AMrDan> Pretto, sim ..
<Pretto> eros_: é igual ao ubuntu, depende só do suporte ou regras de udev
<Coringao> Pretto, este programa vai facilitar e bastante no unity
<Coringao> :)
<Pretto> eros_: mas se alguem se propor a ajudar, por favor faça em pvt ok?
<Pretto> Coringao: essa é a ideia
<eros_> pvt?
<Coringao> Pretto, to tendo uns problemas com o unity, mas é mais na parte com a minha placa de video da Nvidia
<Pretto> Coringao: qual pro?
<Coringao> Pretto, so funciona o unity 2D
<Pretto> Coringao: eu tenho nvidia e estou com o unity
<Pretto> Coringao: vc instalou o driver proprietario?
<Coringao> Pretto, quando instaleiele congelava a tela toda quando instalei o driver da nvidia
<Coringao> Pretto, isto mesmo
<omelete> ati com proprietario fail tb no unity
<omelete> pelo menos aqui
<AMrDan> Pretto, tentei .. ele diz: if: Expression Syntax
<Pretto> Coringao: o nvidia-current do repositorio?
<Pretto> AMrDan: não diz em q linha?
<ZNC-VIAGGIARE> vitorlobo Pretto: para mim é o BIOS, ja baixei a atualização ja gerei o pendriver de boot, so vou pegar um nobreak e vou atualizar, se eu voltar nao deu certo, se eu nao voltar é pq deu tudo ok :-D
<ZNC-VIAGGIARE> FUI's
<AMrDan> Pretto, nao nao .. soh isso mesmo
<Pretto> ZNC-VIAGGIARE: boa sorte
<Pretto> AMrDan: pode colar esse arquivo no pastebin?
<Coringao> Pretto, sim, mas ai entrei no modo texto e removi e instalei a versao nvidia feito da comunidade
<Pretto> Coringao: no meu não funcionou, só funcionou com o nvidiaa-current do repositório
<Coringao> Pretto, mas ai ao inves de ficar no unity ele ficou como gnome 2
<Coringao> Pretto, aqui tive que instalar o unity 2D pra ele funcionar
<Pretto> Coringao: spo precisei do apt-get install nvidia-current
<AMrDan> Preto, sai exatamente isso :  if: Expression Syntax.
<Coringao> Pretto, mas ai vc teve que instalar o unity 2D?
<Pretto> Coringao: não, o unity normal, nem o 2d eu tenho
<Pretto> AMrDan: pode colar esse arquivo no pastebin?
<AMrDan> Pretto, pastebin?
<Coringao> drogs.. o meu so funcionou com unity 2D
<Pretto> AMrDan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Coringao> Pretto, coringao@ubuntugames:~$ lspci | grep VGA
<Coringao> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72 [GeForce 7300 SE/7200 GS] (rev a1)
<Pretto> Coringao: tente instalar o nvidia-current do repositorio oficial
<Coringao> Pretto, deixo sair entao e ir na outra partição
<AMrDan> Pretto, http://paste.ubuntu.com/605986/
<peregrinator_six> vitorlobo: vai mimi dormi menino... :P
<Coringao> Pretto, aqui neste meu micro tem 4 partições: Ubuntu 10.04(i386), 10.10(amd64), 11.04 e tenho o Xubuntu 11.04
 * peregrinator_six XD
<Coringao> cada um com 100GB
<Pretto> AMrDan: o conteudo do install
<Coringao> so um momento que vou no 11.04
<ElDeablo> http://i.imgur.com/LTd5r.png
<AMrDan> Pretto, http://paste.ubuntu.com/605988/
<Known_problems> no crontab pode ser executado um script de download com usuario que não seja root ?
<Pretto> Known_problems: pode
<Pretto> Known_problems: vc pode por o script no cron do usuario
<Pretto> AMrDan: muda a primeira linha pra sh ao invez de csh, só de teste
<Pretto> AMrDan: não tenho csh pra testar aqui
<AMrDan> Pretto, deu isso agora: http://paste.ubuntu.com/605990/
<Pretto> AMrDan: esse script parece bugado heim?
<AMrDan> Pretto, siii .. eu baixei assim da Altera (empresa q desenvolveu) .. dah pra fazer alguma coisa? .. preciso dele pra uma materia da facul..:x
<Pretto> AMrDan: eu até gostaria, mas isso poderia levar tempo, coisa q não tenho no momento :(
<AMrDan> Pretto, hmmm .. d boa cara .. mas oq eu posso fazer? ..
<Pretto> AMrDan: volta pro csh, e procura pelo erro no google, com o nome da app
<Pretto> o erro do if
<AMrDan> Pretto, ok cara .. vlw pelo help ..
<AMrDan> Pretto, tenho q ir .. se eu conseguir eu te falo .. abraço :D
<Pretto> AMrDan: vc baixou pra win ne?
<PingaR0x> noite
<AMrDan> Pretto, nao nao .. baixei pra linux mesmo
<Pretto> AMrDan: voltou o csh?/
<AMrDan> Pretto, voltei ..
<Pretto> AMrDan: só pra desencargo de consciencia
<Pretto> AMrDan: dos2unix install
<Pretto> e tenta o ./install depois
<AMrDan> Pretto, eh um comando?
<Pretto> AMrDan: sim, e vc precisara instalar o dos2unix
<AMrDan> Pretto, deu o mesmo erro ..
<Coringao> Pretto, amigao estou no 11.04, e estou instalando o nvidia-current
<AMrDan> :(
<AMrDan> Pretto, cara vou indo .. pq acordo as 5:30 .. amanha eu to de volta .. tenho q conseguir isso logo .. rsrsrs
<Pretto> AMrDan: desculpe não ter resolvido
<Pretto> AMrDan:  talvez vc tenha que buscar nos foruns
<Pretto> Coringao: :)
<AMrDan> Pretto, d boa cara .. vlw pela ajuda .. nem sempre agent ganha todas .. rsrsrs..  bom de qq forma eu te falo se eu conseguir ..
<Pretto> AMrDan: ok, boa noite
<AMrDan> Pretto, e falo a solução tb .. rsr.. (o mais importante)
<AMrDan> Pretto, boa noit .. fuis
<Coringao> Pretto, veja como esta meu 11.04 aqui
<Coringao> Pretto, http://imageshack.us/f/204/capturadetelahb.png
<Coringao> Pretto, a barra de cima fica tipo cortado
<Coringao> sem o driver de video
<Coringao> e fica no gnome 2 ao invez do unity
<Pretto> Coringao: depois de instalar o nvidia-current?
<Coringao> aham
<PingaR0x> Coringao: baixa direto do site da nvidia...
<Coringao> dois minutos
<PingaR0x> Coringao, qual modelo? é sua placa?
<Pretto> Coringao: pera
<nogh> fala Coringao, nao gostei do unity velho ainda bem tem gnome
<Coringao> PingaR0x, coringao@ubuntugames:~$ lspci | grep VGA
<Coringao> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72 [GeForce 7300 SE/7200 GS] (rev a1)
<PingaR0x> Coringao, 1 sec
<Coringao> PingaR0x, Pretto vou sair agora que acabou de instalar
<Coringao> um momento que ja volto
<PingaR0x> coringao oks
<Pretto> PingaR0x: pede pra ele executar /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<PingaR0x> ele saiu
<PingaR0x> pretto: eh que eu tava passando ont nos forum sobre nvidia
<Pretto> PingaR0x: quando voltar
<PingaR0x> e vi que tinha saido um novo driver
<PingaR0x> pra serie 7xxx
<Pretto> PingaR0x: o current funfa
<Pretto> PingaR0x: http://paste.ubuntu.com/605992/
<_4_7_3_> fui pessoal boa noite.........../
<PingaR0x> pretto: entendi
<PingaR0x> Coringao, /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<Coringao> Pretto, amigao .. eu instalei mas mesmo assim ainda continua no gnome 2
<Pretto> /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p | pastebinit -
<Pretto> :)
<Coringao> Pretto, http://imageshack.us/f/850/capturadetelap.png/
<PingaR0x> Coringao roda o test do unity pra ver a situação
<Coringao> Pretto, diz que esta ativado, mas nao esta em uso
<Pretto> Coringao: habilita o de cima tb
<Coringao> Pretto, oxe.. dois?
<Pretto> Coringao: mas antes roda o comando
<Pretto> /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p | pastebinit -
<Coringao> ok
<Coringao> Pretto, http://paste.ubuntu.com/605996
<PingaR0x> Coringao, carai azar
<Pretto> Unity supported:          no
<Coringao> cruzes!!!
<Pretto> PingaR0x: oi o palavriado ;)
<PingaR0x> Pretto, sorry
<PingaR0x> foi automatico
<Coringao> Pretto, entao nao tem jeito
<Pretto> Coringao: por enquanto não
<Coringao> :(
<Coringao> Pretto, engraçado que nem no gnome 2 o driver nao funciona
<Coringao> Pretto, nenhum dos meus jogos que possuo nao funciona, é como eu tive usando uma placa de video da SIS. :)
<Pretto> Coringao: :(
<Coringao> Pretto, deixo voltar na partição com ubuntu 10.04
<Coringao> Pretto, ja isto é questão de tempo, ira melhorar
<Pretto> Coringao: exato
<Coringao> ;)
<PingaR0x> eu to indo usar o classico
<PingaR0x> por causa do emacs...
<Coringao> um momento que irei voltar pro 10.04
<PingaR0x> o super eh bom e ruim
<Coringao> PingaR0x, amigao.. testou o streets?
<PingaR0x> sim sim
<PingaR0x> gostei
<PingaR0x> me senti qse 15 anos mais novo huahua
<Coringao> PingaR0x, hahahaha.. opa legal. :D
<Coringao> um momento que ja volto
<Coringao> Pretto, amigao.. sabe um comando autorun para colocar no DVD?
<PingaR0x> coringao como assim?
<Coringao> PingaR0x, to querendo fazer um DVD com todos os melhores jogo para o Ubuntu
<Coringao> para vender
<PingaR0x> saquei
<PingaR0x> pra ele carregar automaticamente?
<Coringao> PingaR0x, exatamente
<PingaR0x> Coringao, eu lembro que era .inf fazia o serviço...
<PingaR0x> nao sei se serve para linux
<Coringao> tipo abre um menu do jogo que tem no CD
<PingaR0x> tipo um flashplayer
<PingaR0x> centrado com tudo
<PingaR0x> ou um html e tal:
<PingaR0x> xo conferir aqui
<PingaR0x> 1 segundo
<Coringao> opa.. valeu amigao :D
<PingaR0x> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/suse-linux/127702-cd-autorun-linux.html
<PingaR0x> :D
<PingaR0x> ]ta ae
<Coringao> PingaR0x, xo ve
<PingaR0x> Coringao, aparentemente nao vai funcionar mais + :( pq é bloqueado
<PingaR0x> o autorun no linux
<Coringao> hmmm
<Coringao> PingaR0x, queria fazer uma coisa mais bonito no DVD, ao inves que ter somente pacotes .deb ao abrir o DVD
<PingaR0x> hum
<PingaR0x> a ideia mais facil a meu ver
<PingaR0x> eh fazer um html bonito
<PingaR0x> e pans
<PingaR0x> e fazer um script para chamar ele e etc
<Coringao> mas como fazer isto direto no CD?
<Porcks> COringão no ubuntu vc pode criar um pendrive com a imagem e bottar pelo pendrive e manter um tamanho para gravar as alterações depois é so criar um iso do pendrive depois q tudo estiver pronto acho q pode funcionar
<Porcks> Coringao: pelo menos aqui consigo manter algumas alterações no pen
<Coringao> Porcks, nao entendi amigao
<Coringao> tem como fazer?
<Porcks> primeiro vc cria um pen com o aplicativo criador de disco de inicialização do ubuntu, nele vc deixa um espaço adicional para manter as alterações feitas, faz essas alterações e ve como ficou, depois cria um iso do conteudo do pendrive não sei se funciona mas pelo menos aqui consigo manter algumas alterações no ubuntu instalado no pendrive quando dou o boot pelo pendrive
<Coringao> Porcks, entendi, quer que faço tipo um sistema com jogos inclusos
<Coringao> Porcks, mas ai se eu for fazer com sistema eu uso o remastersys
<Coringao> PingaR0x, Porcks então vou fazer o seguinte criar um remastersys com "xubuntu 10.04" tudo customizado com os melhores jogos do ubuntugames e vou incluir um gerenciador de lan-house para quem quiser futuramente uma Lan_house
<Coringao> somente com software livre
<PingaR0x> boa!
<PingaR0x> coringão e um lubuntu nao seria melhor? mais leve inclusive
<Coringao> PingaR0x, hmmm
<Coringao> boa
<Coringao> PingaR0x, vou fazer com o Lubuntu entao
<Coringao> PingaR0x, isto vai ser rapido de fazer
<Coringao> creio que ate sabado termino
<PingaR0x> Coringao, :D
<PingaR0x> so tem que ver se o gerenciador de lanhouse roda no lubuntu
<Coringao> aham
<Coringao> PingaR0x, o gerenciador vai ser este
<Coringao> PingaR0x, http://openasb.cwahi.net/
<Coringao> depois vendo por 15 reias o DVD no site
<Coringao> *reais
<Porcks> Coringao: ai sim em
<Coringao> ;)
<idUb> diza povo bão
<idUb> se o software é livre.. pq vender?
<PingaR0x> idub pq desenvolver custa
<PingaR0x> paga quem quer =]
<Coringao> idUb, simples.. nao estou vendendo software e sim o CD
<PingaR0x> mostra o valor que da ao trabalho do desenvolvedor
<Porcks> Coringao: cara um vez fiz uma lan com o ubuntu 7.04 mas ainda não tinha nenhum gerencidor bom livre
<idUb> hummmmmmmmm
<Coringao> Porcks, este gerenciador é muito bom
<idUb> espero que os desenvolvedores de linux nunca pensem assim..
<idUb> pensou pagr pelo ubuntu
<Porcks> usei um nem lembro era feito em free pascal
<Coringao> Porcks, tem um outro feito em java
<Coringao> Porcks, http://maincontrol.com.br/
<Coringao> Porcks, ja este OpenASB é feito com gambas
<Celsinho> vitorlobo, \o/
<PingaR0x> idUb, paga quem quer, e deixa livre nao ah nada errado nisso
<PingaR0x> idUb, é o mesmo que doação... de certa forma
<idUb> pontos de vista diferentes..
<PingaR0x> idUb, e tem aquelas promoções de comprar joguinhos por quanto vc acha que vale quem da os maiores valores são usuários *nix da vida
<PingaR0x> idUb, a questão é dar valor no que o outro faz, bem ou mal manter isso tem custo... não da pra desenvolver sem dinheiro pq tudo custa, energia,comida,tempo e etc
<Porcks> idub como é tudo software livre se vc não quizer pagar é so configurar vc mesmo
<PingaR0x> sim
<Porcks> idUb: e o Coringao mantem ate o repositorio ubuntu games pra facilitar
<Coringao> idUb, eu mesmo vou fazer uma coisa tudo pronto para o pessoal usar, e mesmo assim so irei cobrar o valor do DVD e capa
<Coringao> Porcks, aham, e pago mensalmente um valor por mes.. para o pessoal ficar baixando
<idUb> bom... o Office era de graça, ate o bill gates saber que ele poderia ser vendido..
<idUb> e quem dsenvolveu não ganhou nada com isso.. porem , gates se tornou o homem mais rico do mundo (e um dos mais odiados tmb) cada um vive com sua cosnciencia 9se tiver)
<PingaR0x> idUb, software-livre não é para ser de graça a diferença é que vc pode mudalo como vc quiser a seu gosto
<PingaR0x> http://www.infowester.com/freexopen.php
<Coringao> PingaR0x, boa amigao :)
<PingaR0x> idUb, nao confunda software livre com free
<Porcks> idUb: cara vc esta falando de abacaxi e a gente de laranja assim numca vamos chegar a um entendimento
<PingaR0x> o link que passei responde
<Porcks> Coringao: da hora esse OpenASB
<Coringao> Porcks, aham... testar no lubuntu
<Coringao> Porcks, estou instalando no virtualbox o lubuntu para testar
<Coringao> Porcks, criar um CD so com sistema Lubuntu, com programas basicos para lan-house
<Porcks> Coringao: vou baixar o lubuntu numca testei ele vou ver como é
<Coringao> Porcks, blz
<Coringao> vou customizar o Lubuntu um com jogos e outro sem os jogos
<Porcks> Coringao: cara boa sorte ai avisa quando estiver com alguma coisa pronta vo nessa q amanha levanto cedo
<Coringao> Porcks, blz. ;)
<Celsinho> vitorlobo_sleep
<Celsinho> vai durmir ?
<vitorlobo_sleep> Celsinho: ja to
<vitorlobo_sleep> Celsinho: tenho medico hj pra ir
<Celsinho> vitorlobo_sleep boa noite, :)
<Guest5667> alguem ai?
<RadarZ> Bom Dia!
<lipe> bom dia!
<lipe> estou usando o natty mas ao instalar o aptitude a funcao de autocompletar nao quer funcionar
<lipe> sei que tem um pacote que tenho que instalar (e nao e' o bash-completion que ja esta instalado) mas nao me lembro qual, alguem sabe?
<gabezao> "aptitude a funcao de autocompletar nao quer funcionar"
<gabezao> não entendi...
<gabezao> ao instalar?
<toter> Nossa... quem NÃO está enfrentando problemas com o Natty?
<lipe> ja instalei o aptitude
<toter> Estou percebendo que muitos estão tendo problemas com o Unity
<lipe> quando digito aptitude ins<tab> <tab>
<lipe> nada acontece
<lipe> toter: nao estou tendo problema com o unity :D
<toter> que bom :)
<gabezao> que eu saiba o autocompletar não completa parametros
<toter> mesma opiniao gabezao
<lipe> gabezao: digita ai apt-get ins<tab> <tab> e mude seu horizonte :P
<toter> ele autocompleta o nome dos pacotes, não é?
<gabezao> nao funcionou lipe
<gabezao> e estou no 10.04
<lipe> aqui funciona com o apt-get e nao com o aptitude
<gabezao> pq o autocompletar do bash
<lipe> ontem eu achei no google uma informacao que era um pacote faltando, instalei o pacote e funcionou, hoje como mudei para x64 se ferrei, nao estou achando qual e' o pacote
<gabezao> completa oq esta no PATH
<gabezao> e na pasta local
<gabezao> não lembra o nome lipe ?
<lipe> hehehe, nao mesmo
<lipe> nem lembro qual foi a pesquisa que fiz
<lipe> devia ter feito um --get-selections antes de formatar, sou uma mula
<gabezao> Description: apt interactive shell
<gabezao>  Aptsh helps in managing packages by providing nice pseudo-shell,
<gabezao>  with commands completion and simplified access to Apt's commands.
<gabezao>  Additional features, like command-queue and orphaned packages
<gabezao>  searcher are also included.
<gabezao> mas não é.
<lipe> nao, o nome do pacote nao tem nada a ver com apt
<lipe> voltemos ao oraculo
<gabezao> lipe,
<gabezao> source /etc/bash_completion
<gabezao> e tenta...
<lipe> cara, o bash_completion funciona
<lipe> quando eu uso o apt-get esta' ok
<lipe> quando uso o aptitude, nao
<gabezao> vc esta dando com sudo ou como root?
<lipe> sudo aptitude inst<tab> <tab>
<lipe> bom, instalou um kernel novo aqui, ja volto
<toter> lipe: já que o apt-get está funcionando... Pq. não continuar usando ele?
<toter> ops
<toter> ele saiu
<lipe> gabezao: bah, funcionou recarregando o .bashrc
<lipe> e dando trabalho aqui por nada... hehehehe
<gabezao> :P
<lipe> tenho instalado o 10.04 (i386) no HD e estou usando 11.04 (x64) no pendrive
<lipe> gostei mesmo do unity
<lipe> e, mesmo do pendrive, esta bem rapido
<ldfsilva> pessoal, tem alguma media para fazer instalacao via usb ? baixei a iso e escrevi ela com o "startup disk creator" porém ela nao inicia no meu netbook ( hp mini 1040 ) =|
<ldfsilva> acredito que o problema seja incompatibilidade do ubuntu
<lipe> voce pode tentar o unetbootin
<ElDeablo> Bom dia
<lipe> ele faz a mesma coisa que o "startup disk creator"
<ldfsilva> buenos dias ElDeablo
<lipe> talvez ele grave de alguma forma que resolva seu problema
<ldfsilva> lipe: vou tentar com esse, brb com noticias
<leonel> oiiii
<vagner4work> leonel: oi
<leonel> alguem  tem acompanhado a revista espirito livre por aqui
<leonel> ??
<vagner4work> leonel: sim
<leonel> o que sabes sobre o projeto Arduino vagner
<vagner4work> sei que é hardware livre, onde é usado C para programar
<vagner4work> não sei muito mais que isso
<leonel> ai no brazil é facil de aparecer a plca
<leonel> placa ???
<vagner4work> nunca vi uma não ein...
<vagner4work> http://www.arduino.com.br/blog/
<Ursinha> vagner4work, na verdade ele usa a propria linguagem pra ser programado
<Ursinha> tenho uma em casa
<MarconM> Bom Dia !!!
<Ursinha> http://arduino.cc/en/Reference/HomePage
<Ursinha> MarconM, bom dia :)
<MarconM> Ursinha: acho q vou estudar programação
<MarconM> xD
<MarconM> tava pensando em C++
<vagner4work> MarconM: bom dia
<MarconM> bom dia
<MarconM> vagner4work:
<Ursinha> MarconM, vc quer estudar programação é bom começar com logica
<Ursinha> ou pascal ou python
<leonel> tens uma em casa ursinha
<leonel> ???
<leonel> :)
<Ursinha> leonel, tenho sim
<MarconM> Ursinha: vou começar com C++ logo
<MarconM> tenho paciencia para começar uma e depois outra
<Ursinha> MarconM, o ponto é.... vc não vai conseguir
<MarconM> mas eu vou estudar logica entes sim
<MarconM> Ursinha: vou sim
<MarconM> xD
<leonel> não queres meter num correio
<Ursinha> a linguagem vai atrapalhar vc aprender
<leonel> enviar-mo:)
<leonel> ??
<Ursinha> haha :)
<MarconM> Ursinha: voce programa em alguma
<Ursinha> leonel, vc vive em portugal?
<leonel> noopppp angola
<mantovani> gente
<MarconM> \o
<mantovani> tem como diminuir o tamanho do icone do unity do lado esquerdo
<mantovani> \o
<MarconM> mantovani: instala o compiz manager
<Ursinha> MarconM, aprendi em pascal, depois C, passei por assembly (mips e x86), depois python
<mantovani> vlw
<MarconM> Ursinha: para que serve assembly
<Ursinha> MarconM, é linguagem quase de máquina
<lipe> assembly hoje? apenas didatica :)
<Ursinha> MarconM, http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Assembly
<Ursinha> lipe, faz anos
<Ursinha> (muitos :P)
<lipe> hehehehe
<leonel> pena que aqui ainda não vi essas placas ursinha
<leonel> gostaria tanto de unir
<mantovani> to sentindo falta
<redhandMobile> bom dia cambada
<mantovani> do meu medidor de cpu
<mantovani> internet
<mantovani> e etc
<mantovani> tem como colocar ?
<leonel> o aprendizado que estou tento em programação com esse projeto
<Ursinha> mantovani, eu to usando o conky, sabe?
<mantovani> nops
<Ursinha> perai
<mantovani> instalei o compiz manager
<mantovani> agora estou procurando onde isso foi parar
<mantovani> pq nao existe comando
<mantovani> compiz-manager ou algo assim
<mantovani> :)
<mantovani> achei
<Ursinha> mantovani, ccsm
<Ursinha> mantovani, http://ubuntuone.com/p/rSE/
<Ursinha> um screenshot com o conky
<mantovani> thank you
<MarconM> Ursinha: voce sabe qual linguem usa para programa para hardware
<mantovani> MarconM: no manager como é o nome do "deck" do lado esquerdo ?
<Ursinha> mantovani, é no Unity plugin
<Ursinha> MarconM, depende
<MarconM> mantovani: tem la ... unity para voce configurar
<mantovani> assembly
<MarconM> na primeira tela tem la
<MarconM> size eu acho
<MarconM> ta em 48 .. vai para o minimo de 32
<mantovani> bem melhor pequeno
<mantovani> :)]
<mantovani> agora cabe mais coisas
<mantovani> obrigado pessoal
<Ursinha> :D
<MarconM> Ursinha: mantovani http://tecnologia.br.msn.com/produtos/artigo.aspx?cp-documentid=28668341
<mantovani> eu vi essa noticia já faz uns 2~3 dias
<mantovani> achei incrivel
<mantovani> Ursinha: o ccsm nao tem no apt-get =/
<Ursinha> mantovani, é pq o nome do pacote é compizconfig-settings-manager
<Ursinha> :/
<Ursinha> e o executavel é ccsm
<Ursinha> maior errado isso
<MarconM> massa neh
<MarconM> pc no bolso
<MarconM> aeuhauehaeuaehaueha
<MarconM> com ubuntu ainda
<leonel> que coisssssssaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa essa pen
<leonel> quer dizer esse pc
<leonel> :)
<MarconM> lol
<RadarZ> loko hein
<RadarZ> show esse pc no pendrive
<RadarZ> tomara q ele tenha patenteado, senão as grandes vao pegar a ideia
<Known_problems> o que significa Sucks ?
<leonel> rsrs
<leonel> radarz ja nem se chama pen mais
<leonel> agora é mesmo
<leonel> pc
<leonel> ou melhor minimicronanocomputador.... coisa doida
<leonel> resolveria a situação de espaço
<MarconM> google pra que neh
<RadarZ> uhaueheuaheauhae
<RadarZ> minimicronanocomputador
<RadarZ> <Known_problems> o que significa Sucks ?
<RadarZ> Known_problems: Não tem outro lugar para perguntar isso não?
<MarconM> poderia batizar ele de nano pc
<MarconM> auehauhauaha
<MarconM> Known_problems: google translator
<MarconM> ele sabe
<RadarZ> MarconM: Pode ser.. ja existe o nano transmissor.
<Known_problems> RadarZ, isso, pq tem um video aqui win verso lin, que localiza Linux sucks,  nos translator não traduz
<RadarZ> qual será o linux que ele usou?
<RadarZ> Known_problems: poe SUCK somente...
<mantovani> Ursinha: to falando do app para medir cpu
<RadarZ> no tradutor
<Known_problems> RadarZ, pq tem um video aqui win verso lin, que localiza Linux sucks no youtube,  nos translator não traduz, nem google nem MS translator o nome apenas se repete
<Known_problems> creio que seja uma giria...
<RadarZ> Known_problems: poe no google como suck
<MarconM> Known_problems: nao prcisa repetir a msm coisa
<MarconM> ja vimos ....
<Known_problems> RadarZ, tu acha que naum coloquei carapalida
<vagner4work> Known_problems: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=sucks
<RadarZ> Como vamo explica para esse cidadao?
<leonel> ja existe o nome nano pc
<RadarZ> vagner4work boa
<leonel> heheheh
<leonel> esse termo ai
<MarconM> Known_problems: quer dizer que nao presta
<MarconM> entende
<leonel> que estao perguntandp pelo significado
<MarconM> é um M** sacou
<MarconM> depende do contexto da frase
<leonel> é um  calão como dizem na minha terra
<MarconM> isso é assunto para offtopic
<vagner4work> Known_problems: depende do contexto e da palavra usada depois
<MarconM> ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<RadarZ> Known_problems: vai pro offtopic
<vagner4work> MarconM: com certeza... heheh
<MarconM> Known_problems: ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<RadarZ> Ja sabe oq eh sucks, agora tem que aprender oq eu rulez e r0x
<Known_problems> vagner4work, ele faz uma localizacao pelo youtube usando o termo Linux Sucks
 * MarconM AS PESSOAS ESQUECEM QUE AQUI NAO É TWITER OU BATE PAPO UOL ( SOMENTE PARA DUVIDAS SOBRE UBUNTU ) 
<leonel> ok MarconM
<leonel> as vezes esquecemos mesmo
<MarconM> nao qurendo ser grosso gente
<Ursinha> MarconM, obrigada :)
<leonel> desculpem pelo meu esquecimento
<MarconM> leonel: obrigado nem da nada
<RadarZ> a galera nao entra no offtopic
<Known_problems> encontrei por acaso esse link em um forum, varios videos puxando a corda para win7 e depreciando o Linux em questao de peformance
<Known_problems> http://www.youtube.com/user/lienucksfails2#g/c/618AD6B264DF795E
<MarconM> Known_problems: cara ... vai para o offtopic
<vagner4work> Known_problems: offtopic cara
<MarconM> Known_problems: ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<leonel> felizmente hoje não tenho duvidas então ficarei só aqui vendo quem entra quem sai esperando dar meu contributo em algo, recomento que façam o mesmo
<Known_problems> MarconM, vagner4work , eu naum , posso naum, minha mulher num deixa naum, vou naum posso naum...
<MarconM> Known_problems: mais uma e sera kickado
<xGrind> MarconM; ;*
<MarconM> xGrind: bom dia .. .tudo bem cara
<MarconM> alguem sabe se quando eu inicio i sistema ubuntu ... ele cria um arquivo de log
<MarconM> para min ver os erros q esta dando no boot
<PingaR0x> MarconM, /var/log/syslog
<MarconM> ok
<PingaR0x> MarconM, ou manda dmesg
<MarconM> PingaR0x: esse dmesg ... é o que ?
<PingaR0x> MarconM, ver erros
<MarconM> PingaR0x: ainda bem que é pequeno o arquivo
<MarconM> mas esse arquivo ou comando ... ele mostra somente os erros do sistema, do boot , ou geral
<PingaR0x> os 2
<PingaR0x> na /var/log
<PingaR0x> tem varios tipos
<PingaR0x> se for de algum aplicativo em especifico
<PingaR0x> e se ele gerar log separado 99% de chance de estar ali
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> PingaR0x: no boot ... ele da uns erros
<MarconM> acho q nao carrego algo ou modulo
<MarconM> para min mostra soh se eu tirar foto
<MarconM> literalmente
<MarconM> aeuahuehaueaheuahea
<PingaR0x> entao mlhor dmesg
<PingaR0x> MarconM, usa o dmesg que eh bem melhor
<PingaR0x> ele foca no boot
<vagner4work> Canal de discussão sobre o Vim/gVim
<ZNC-VIAGGIARE> back
<PingaR0x> vagner4work, vc quer saber um? deve ter #vim
<ZNC-VIAGGIARE> vitorlobo: && Pretto: erra problema no BIOS mesmo :-D agora 25pc's ubuntu 11 + ubuntu server :-D
<vitorlobo> ZNC-VIAGGIARE: po...legal...porém estranho... era um pc de bios desatualizada?
<ZNC-VIAGGIARE> vitorlobo: pois é 6MEs de diferença
<ZNC-VIAGGIARE> so achei muito estranho, nao entendi nada 'Mas tive uma resposta' (Funcionou? R: sim ; Entao esta pronto)
<vitorlobo> ZNC-VIAGGIARE: são pc's doados da petrobras? vc sabe?
<ZNC-VIAGGIARE> srrs
<ZNC-VIAGGIARE> vitorlobo: ai ja nao sei
<vitorlobo> ZNC-VIAGGIARE: mas são bons?
<ZNC-VIAGGIARE> vitorlobo: bons bons,  nao, mas é bom
<ZNC-VIAGGIARE> placa mae ECS video INTEL hd 320 CPu 2.0 Dual 'Pentiun'
<ldfsilva> people, ubuntu 11.04 consegue bootar em lvm ja ou ainda temos que deixar 128M para o /boot em ext3 ?
<PingaR0x> Ursinha, essa pergunta é pra vc!
<vitorlobo> ZNC-VIAGGIARE: a atitude de botar linux em todos partiu de quem? vc?
<Ursinha> uia
<ZNC-VIAGGIARE> ldfsilva: nao precisa separar o boot
<Ursinha> qual delas?
<Ursinha> ZNC-VIAGGIARE, ele quer saber se o ubuntu boota de lvm
<ZNC-VIAGGIARE> vitorlobo: sim, ia ser tudo windowsXISPE
<ZNC-VIAGGIARE> Ursinha: srs
<vitorlobo> ZNC-VIAGGIARE: senti um orgulho de tu agora
<vitorlobo> :~)
<ZNC-VIAGGIARE> vitorlobo: o unity veio como uma bomba de facilidade (para quem nao gosta do linux "Ambiente grafico")
<Ursinha> ldfsilva, eu acho que não boota ainda
<Ursinha> no meu uso com o /boot
<vitorlobo> ZNC-VIAGGIARE: é..tem isso
<ZNC-VIAGGIARE> vitorlobo: apesar q eles tem razao gnome bem, so o unity para tentar melhorar ele :-D
<peregrinator_six> boa tarde. Alguem poderia me dizer como faço pra corrigir a codificação do Empathy no ubuntu 11.04...?!
<vitorlobo> ZNC-VIAGGIARE: e provavelmente usariam pirateXP tbm
<ZNC-VIAGGIARE> vitorlobo: nao sei o que acharam no unity, mas ficaram feliz o bom q foi todo mundo, milhares de perguntas (Youtube, musica, msn etc) rsrsrs
<PingaR0x> Ursinha, 3 departamentos da UEM(a estadual de maringá) estão operando com ubuntu 10.04
<ldfsilva> as referencias que encontro dizem sobre o /boot separado, na versai 10.10 eu tenho /boot separado tb
<vitorlobo> ZNC-VIAGGIARE: po.... mudou a vida dessas pessoas hein.... parabéns
<ZNC-VIAGGIARE> vitorlobo: rsrsrs estou ganhando minhas % ne :D
<PingaR0x> ldfsilva, meu hd eh dividido em 8 partição... uma pra cada canto até o /opt ganhou uma
<Ursinha> ldfsilva, acho que tem que ser separado mesmo
<vitorlobo> ZNC-VIAGGIARE: espero conseguir fazer o mesmo q vc...em ambientes de trampo win :)
<ZNC-VIAGGIARE> vitorlobo: :-)
<PingaR0x> Ursinha, até aonde sei, nao tem como dar boot.. em lvm ou já tem?!
<ZNC-VIAGGIARE> vitorlobo: se vc conseguir vai ser show, instalação do ubuntu = free , configuração = facada , manutençao obrigatoria mes = facada  = % de tudo para vc :D
<peregrinator_six> ninguem...?!
<ZNC-VIAGGIARE> vitorlobo: estou em uma rede publica, vai ser preciso desconectar (Estou em um restaurante)
<vitorlobo> ZNC-VIAGGIARE: fazendo tua parte =]
<MarceloMauro> boa tarde
<vitorlobo> ZNC-VIAGGIARE: vc ja assistiu revolution OS? o documentario?
<MarceloMauro> estou com dois computadores conectados à internet via wireless. Preciso passar o conteúdo de um computador para outro para depois formatar um deles. Não disponho de cds no momento. Visualiso um no outro através das pastas públicas compartilhadas mas quando vou passar os arquivos a transferência é muito lenta. Tem uma maneira melhor?
<vagner4work> MarceloMauro: eu já tive esse problema também. A única coisa que agilizou foi o uso de um HD externo.
<vagner4work> MarceloMauro: uso o ##ubuntu-br-offtopic para tirar dúvidas não relativas diretamente ao ubuntu
<vagner4work> digo, use
<ldfsilva> Ursinha: Sabe como podemos alterar o label da partição para que depois não fiquem aparecendo aquelas mensagens no fdisk -l
<ldfsilva> no caso colocar para a partição de LVM ( 8e )
<savior> Boa tarde, estou com um bug no Unity2D, várias vezes quando exibo o dock ele não some... fica ali até reiniciar o note... como corrijo isto?
<Kenjiro> boa tarde
<Kenjiro> pessoal, já que meu colega nao se presta a entrar no IRC... faço as vezes de bom samaritano
<Kenjiro> a Ursinha me viu falar de uns problemas de "foco" do mouse
<Kenjiro> (desculpa, é sobre problemas com o ubuntu 11.04)
<Kenjiro> agora meu colega disse que tem programas que depois de "fechados" seguem rodando, porém não tem mais como os acessar
<Kenjiro> exemplos disso são: kopete, emessene e o tal de banshee
<savior> aqui ta cheio de bugs também... dock fica travado e não some, aí as janelas maximizadas ficam encobertas... ta osso esse Unity2D aqui...
<Kenjiro> alem do impacto na mudança da interface... os users ainda estão enfrentando esses tumultos O.O
<Andre_Gondim> Kenjiro, talvez ele possa ter acesso ao aplicativo via Super + W
<hucj> olá
<hucj> boa tarde galera
<hucj> então... gostaria de uma ajuda pra mim bloquear o inicio de uma sessão de um usuario
<hucj> tentei dando o comando chmod 000 /home/usuario
<hucj> chattr +I /home/usuario
<hucj> teriam alguma outra opção?
<Andre_Gondim> hucj, bloqueie o usuário
<hucj> Andre_Gondim: mas o usuario é via OpenLdap
<hucj> e esse usuario só server para autenticar no browser
<hucj> não fazer login no sistema
<hucj> =]
<Andre_Gondim> ops, esquece o que eu disse heeh
<hucj> Andre_Gondim: tipo fazer com quer o home fique danificado e a sessao der falha e retorne a tela de login
<hucj> tem como?
<hucj> :
<hucj> :D
<Andre_Gondim> hucj, não sei, OpenLdap não é comigo
<hucj> kkkkkkkk
<hucj> gdm Andre_Gondim =]
<hucj> gostaria de uma maracutaia para fazer a sessão dar falhar e voltar para o gdm
<hucj> =]
<hucj> Andre_Gondim: pode ser estilo magaiver =]
<sandrossv> Boa tarde
<hucj> quem aqui saca de ldap?
<Rs->  quem atualizou o ubuntu e teve problema na wireless ? 
<hucj> Rs-: aqui melhorou com a rtl8187
<hucj> =]
<Rs-> %%+hucj+%%:  cara não saiu nada falando de atualização? poxa na v. passada detectava e agora não detecta mais... ¶:(~~ 
<marcos_> to  achando  o  ubuntu naty  lento
<Kenjiro> Andre_Gondim: Super + W?
<PingaR0x> rs- qual seu problema com a wireless?
<Kenjiro> Andre_Gondim: Super == tecla do "windows"?
<Andre_Gondim> Kenjiro, sim
<Eduardo> alguem pode me ajuda estala gnome3 no ubuntu?
<sandrossv> Eduardo: ubuntu 11.04 ?
<Eduardo> sim
<hucj> alquem sabe como bloquear sessao do usuario no gnome  apenas alterando a pasta home
<Eduardo> estalei uma vez mas ele ficava travando de mais e com uma aparecia de window 95
<hucj> o mesmo usuario precisa autenticar no browser para navegar
<hucj> to usando ldap
<hucj> =]
<Diego_> alguem aki conhece algum script que por exemplo na ausencia de um servico ele chame o servico novamente
<MarconM> boa tarde
<MarconM> Ursinha: tudo bem
<vagner4work> Diego_: tente procurar no site www.vivaolinux.com.br
<Diego_> vagner4work: ja tentei
<Diego_> vagner4work: eu queria algo assim por ex: pinga a cada 10 segundos se nao houver resposta conecta novamente
<Ursinha> Diego_, existe um negocio chamado watchdog
<Eduardo> aguen sabe atualiza o gnome para gnome 3?
<Ursinha> ele fica monitorando serviços e levanta caso eles caiam
<sandrossv> Diego_: tenta usar o while
<Diego_> Ursinha: po muito obrigado vo procurar
<Kenjiro> Andre_Gondim: nem com Super+w os "desaparecidos" aparecem
<PingaR0x> Ursinha, ta ai algo que nao conhecia
<Diego_> sandrossv: nao entendi
<PingaR0x> Eduardo, tem na net a rodo, porém! se vc atualizar não funcionará a instalação padrão da 11.04
<Kenjiro> realmente esse ubuntu-11.04 está ruinzinho hein, poooxa
<Andre_Gondim> Eduardo, existem ppa, mas não é seguro, eu a fiz um teste há umas duas semanas e tive que reinstalar tudo
<Eduardo> uhun eu tambem fiz mas dai fico travando tudo dai pensei q podia te estalado errado alguma coisa seil
<Eduardo> seila
<PingaR0x> Andre_Gondim, se sabe se o ubuntu tem planos de adotar algo do 3?
<PingaR0x> Eduardo, se quer testar ele www.gnome3.org la tem umas isos funcionais
<Eduardo> dai da pra estala no ubuntu ??
<vitorlobo> Ursinha: http://www.vimeo.com/4999054
<vitorlobo> ja viu?
<MarconM> Eduardo: da sim .. tem uns ppa ja para voce add
<vitorlobo> maravilhoso
<vitorlobo> =D
<vitorlobo> mtu legal
<MarconM> mas nao recomendo ... quem instalou disse q da muito pau
<MarconM> e é lento
<PingaR0x> Eduardo, não...
<PingaR0x> é so para testes
<Andre_Gondim> PingaR0x, não sei, acredito que depois dessa semana será possível saber
<PingaR0x> Andre_Gondim, hummm dai sim, mais que que vc acha particularmente?
<vitorlobo> MarconM: n vejo muito sentido nisso...pra mim ppa de terceiros quer dizer uma fonte não oficial...nada mais do que " outros contribuidores" .... acontece que pra a versão 11 está tudo muito "verde" ... ou seja, ainda falta amadurecer muita coisa :|
<Andre_Gondim> PingaR0x, não tive uma boa experiência, instalei quando o ppa ainda não estava com o gnome 3 na versão final, e nem o unity, na ocasião eram similares, hoje não sei como está na versão final
<vitorlobo> Andre_Gondim: continuam similares...
<vitorlobo> unity + anabolizantes = gnome3
<vitorlobo> praticamente isso
<vitorlobo> :P
<PingaR0x> Andre_Gondim, eu uso ele no meu note... está 100%, mais não gostei pq ele está mais travado que o unity em relação a customizar
<vitorlobo> PingaR0x: serio? ... disso eu n sabia
<vitorlobo> :|
<vitorlobo> que tristeza...
<Andre_Gondim> PingaR0x, ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<sandrossv> Diego_: http://paste.archlinux-br.org/1722
<sandrossv> Diego_: salva num arquivo qualquer da permissão de execução e roda ./script coando que vc quer rodar pra sempre
<sandrossv> Diego_: não sei se funciona
<sandrossv> xD
<PingaR0x> Andre_Gondim, nem quero tocar no assunto nao é que o guri flou uhahua eu to sucegado
<Andre_Gondim> PingaR0x, é para te perguntar sobre o gnome3, aqu é mais suporte lá é mais indicado para assuntos não relacionados ao Ubuntu
<PingaR0x> ok
<vitorlobo> 1 	Ubuntu 	2267 , 2 	Mint 	2031
<vitorlobo> o negocio ta ficando apertado hein
<MarconM> vitorlobo: o mint é feito em cima do ubuntu
<PingaR0x> e o ubuntu é feito em cima de debian
<PingaR0x> no final das conta o debian ainda é o menos baixado dos 3
<Diego_> sandrossv: po vlw vou ver tb obrigado =D
<MarconM> kkkkk
<MarconM> PingaR0x: verdade
<MarconM> é tudo debian like
<MarconM> mas efin ... isso é assunto para off
<tiagoout> bt, no meu xorg.log aparece o seguinte erro quando inicio algum jogo: Warning: Xalloc: requesting unpleasantly large amount of memory: 0$. Nesse site: http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=pt-BR&sl=pl&u=http://pld-users.org/pl/przewodniki/nvidia-sterowniki-na-kilka-sposobow&ei=hcjKTbeEAcKugQfjz8GABg&sa=X&oi=translate&ct=result&resnum=7&ved=0CFUQ7gEwBjgy&prev=/search%3Fq%3DWarning:%2BXalloc:%2Brequesting%2Bunpleasantl
<tiagoout> y%2Blarge%2Bamount%2Bof%2Bmemory:%2B0%2524%26start%3D50%26hl%3Dpt-BR%26client%3Dubuntu%26sa%3DN%26channel%3Dfs%26biw%3D1024%26bih%3D679%26prmd%3Divnsfd, vi que é porque o driver da nvidia não suporta completamente o xorg RandR e a solução seria remover ou desativar gamma_ramp, como faço isso?
<sandrossv> tiagoout: joinha pra você
<PingaR0x> tiagoout: sudo apt-get remove gamma_ramp
<PingaR0x> tiagoout, não sei se isso afeta o sistema mais eh a sintax de remover pacote
<tiagoout> E: Impossível encontrar o pacote gamma_ramp
<PingaR0x> tiagoout, deve ser variavel do X então...
<PingaR0x> tiagoout nvidia-xconfig -A deve ter algo para te  ajuda
<sandrossv> tiagoout: qual o jogo ?
<tiagoout> america's army e bf2 demo
<tiagoout> america's army 2.5
<MarconM> ooooooooo la em casa http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ux38zbTVSo&feature=relmfu
<tiagoout> não achei nada sobre gamma ramp
<tiagoout> em nvidia-xconfig -A
<tiagoout> tem como saber qual XRandr estou usando?
<Shazaum> executa xrand
<Daekdroom> xrandr --version
<ldfsilva> qual seria o caminho para conectar em rede wireless via shell ( iwconfig / ifconfig ) ?
<Shazaum> iwconfig
<MarconM> sei sei
<MarconM> vitorlobo: diga ae
<MarconM> tava na rua
<vitorlobo> MarconM: ae
<MarconM> fui comprar um violão
<MarconM> xD
<MarconM> vitorlobo:
<vitorlobo> n sei tocar nada
<vitorlobo> só.............
<vitorlobo> xa pra la
<vitorlobo> auhauhaa
<MarconM> vitorlobo: offtopic vamu la
<MarconM> vitorlobo: ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<fslima0> UdontKnow: meu certificado acabou de chegar. :D
<fslima0> agora ralar pra tirar o CCNP
<Shazaum> udontknow vive praticamente away
<RadarZ> fslima0 ccnp eh mais tenso.... ccna ja ta ficando cda vez pior
<vitorlobo> RadarZ: é certificado de q isso ai?
<RadarZ> CISCO
<RadarZ> vitorlobo ccna - Cisco Certificated Network Academy
<RadarZ> CCNP - Cisco Certificated Network Professional
<RadarZ> ai vem uma porrada depois
<vitorlobo> a ta
<PingaR0x> ccna nao eh nivel universitario só?!
<RadarZ> tem ate CCIE
<RadarZ> I nao lembro
<RadarZ> mas o
<RadarZ> E eh de Enginner
<RadarZ> tinham feito um de wireless agora
<RadarZ> um de voip
<RadarZ> coisa q nao tinha
<RadarZ> PingaR0x nop
<PingaR0x> ah sim
<vitorlobo> CCNA é mais pra tipo....gestão?
<RadarZ> eu tive aula de materia ccna na facu, mas tinha um mlk q tava fazendo comigo q ja era ccna
<RadarZ> eh uma escadinha, qto mais vc manja, mais certificado
<RadarZ> ccna vc comeca a configurar um router cisco
<RadarZ> existe um softwaqre
<RadarZ> chama
<RadarZ> packet tracert
<RadarZ> eh um simulador
<RadarZ> tipo ccna vc configura 2 roteadores
<RadarZ> 3
<RadarZ> conforme vai ficando dificil
<PingaR0x> RadarZ, da pra ganhar uns trocado a mais por isso :D
<RadarZ> vc tem q configurar protocolo bgp
<RadarZ> da sim PingaR0x
<PingaR0x> eu to ligado
<RadarZ> tem q configurar spanning tree
<PingaR0x> eu to vendo se começo por lpi ou da cisco
<RadarZ> que eh uma parada de redundancia
<PingaR0x> RadarZ, eu já mexi com isso sofri pra entender de primeiro instante pq nunca tinha mexido mais é MTO SHOW
<RadarZ> eh eu sofro ate hj
<RadarZ> na facu eu ate q aprendi
<PingaR0x> aprendi na facul nao... aprendi no antigo trampo
<PingaR0x> huaahuah
<RadarZ> mas depois q formei nao mexi mais
<PingaR0x> eu ainda nem me formei
<RadarZ> agora se for mexee to fudido
<RadarZ> ta fzendo oq?
<PingaR0x> analise de sistemas
<PingaR0x> quero só certificado
<RadarZ> show, eu to tentando aprende um pouco do totvs
<RadarZ> que eh oq tem aqui no trampo
<RadarZ> o tal do protheus
<RadarZ> tem nego ganhando dinheirinho
<RadarZ> nego ganha td acima de 5 conto para mexe com isso
<RadarZ> tem nego ai com salarinho de 12 pau
<PingaR0x> eh sim
<PingaR0x> eu to ligado
<PingaR0x> eu perdi um trampo desse tipo
<RadarZ> ta na hora de se jogar
<RadarZ> vo sai fora
<RadarZ> abs
<PingaR0x> inté
<RadarZ> a todos
<RadarZ> Brejar0x
<ldfsilva> flw
<pqatsi> Ursinha-afk: ping
<jardel> alguem poderia me ajudar?
<vitorlobo> http://www.baixaki.com.br/linux/download/hannah-montana-linux.htm
<vitorlobo>  se isso vira moda
<vitorlobo> jardel: diga
<vitorlobo> =D
<jardel> central de programas do ubuntu 10.10 nao abre
<vitorlobo> jardel: ja reiniciou o pc pra ver se é bug?
<jardel> Vitor lobo: sim
<jardel> mas nao resolveu
<vitorlobo> jardel: abre ai o terminal
<jardel> Vitor lobo:ta aberto
<pqatsi> jardel: abre no console e cole no paste a saida do que dá la
<jardel> nao sei os comando
<pqatsi> jardel: ja vejo pra ti
<vitorlobo> jardel: digita sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<vitorlobo> fazendo o favor
<pqatsi> jardel: /usr/bin/software-center
<POwerless> to instalando o ubuntu aqui quanto de espaco deixo pro swap e pro /:
<peregrinator_six> POwerless: eu deixo duas vezes o valor de minha memomoria atual...
<jardel> Vitor lobo: ja fiz
<peregrinator_six> *memoria...
<POwerless> meoria ram:
<peregrinator_six> isso mesmo.
<POwerless> eu tenho 4gb deixo 8 gb pra swap
<POwerless> isso
<peregrinator_six> eu tenho 1 giga, logo deixei 2 gigas de swap
<peregrinator_six> POwerless: isso é muito...
<PingaR0x> POwerless, vc usa os 4gb? :S
<peregrinator_six> não precisa de tanto não...
<FabianoFonseca> 4 gb de swap não é demais?
<vitorlobo> jardel: digita agora no terminal sudo software-center
<PingaR0x> 2gb ja é algo
<POwerless> vc disse o dobro da minha memoria kkkk
<vitorlobo> jardel: vai demorar um pouco e possivelmente abra....me da o feedback
<peregrinator_six> mas o recomendado são o dobro de memoria fisíca mesmo...
<jardel> Vitor lobo: abril
<PingaR0x> até um certo ponto
<peregrinator_six> POwerless: mas em seu caso não precisa não...
<POwerless> vou deixar 2gb de swap e quanto deixo do /
<vitorlobo> jardel: :)
<PingaR0x> tem quanto POwerless ?
<peregrinator_six> eu deixo de "/" 10 gigas!
<vitorlobo> jardel: agora fecha ele...fecha o terminal e vê se abre normal
<jardel> Vitor lobo: porem ao clicar no icone nao abre
<POwerless> pra que serve esse / e o /home
<vitorlobo> jardel: da algum erro? ou so fica como se fosse abrir e n abre?
<POwerless> so pra ter ideia
<peregrinator_six> POwerless: nunca instalou o sistema não...?!
<jardel> Vitor lobo: abre, aparece iniciando mas apos uns seg fecha
<POwerless> nao...nem linux usava
<POwerless> kkkkk
<peregrinator_six> POwerless: vou lhe mandar algo pra lhe ajudar...
<peregrinator_six> guenta ai.
<vitorlobo> jardel: qual versao do seu ubuntu?
<jardel> Vitor lobo: 10.10
<peregrinator_six> POwerless: é praticamente a mesma coisa... http://ubuntued.info/como-instalar-o-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat
<vitorlobo> jardel: digita ai no terminal sudo chown -R usuario:usuario ~/.cache ~/.config
<vitorlobo> jardel: usuario é o nome do seu root blz?
<vitorlobo> no caso jardel:jardel
<vitorlobo> ou sei la como vc poz
<vitorlobo> :P
<vitorlobo> jardel: depois vc fecha o terminal e tenta novamente
<jardel> Vitor lobo: aparece iniciando mas nao abre
<vitorlobo> >.<
<vitorlobo> hum
<POwerless> entao a raiz salva os programas
<jardel> Vitor lobo: tem alguma forma de reparar algo do tipo para corrigir erros?
<POwerless> e isso
<vitorlobo> jardel: provavelmente seu problema seja no sources.list vc lembra de ter mexido em algo la?
<jardel> Vitor lobo: nao mexi em nda
<pqatsi> jardel: vc fez como te pedi?
<pqatsi> abriu o comando que passei no terminal e colocou no paste.ubuntu.com o texto q retornou
<jardel> Vitor lobo:sim abri pelo terminal, fechei o terminal tentei abrir pelo atalho mas nao abre
<vitorlobo> faz oq o pqatsi falou ai..talvez resolva
<vitorlobo> se não resolver, você fala...que ai tentaremos outra solução mais brutal
<POwerless> cavalo
 * pqatsi desiste
<jardel> pqatsi: desculap nao vi oq vc dig na hora
<jardel> pqatsi: pode repetir?
<PingaR0x> <pqatsi> jardel: /usr/bin/software-center
<PingaR0x> <pqatsi> abriu o comando que passei no terminal e colocou no paste.ubuntu.com o texto q retornou
<PingaR0x> jardel, não irei te ajudar pq estou de saida boa sorte =]
<jardel> pqatsi:ok
<pqatsi> PingaR0x: obrigado
<vitorlobo> ouxe
<vitorlobo> >.<
<POwerless> deu um erro aqui..ele quer fazer algo na minha particao 2 que e onde ta meu backup
<POwerless> e agor auahauhuaha
<POwerless> oque quer dizer isso http://img16.imageshack.us/i/screenshotceg.png/
<vitorlobo> P0werless: me parece q tem programa aberto usando as duas partições q vc quer usar....
<POwerless> como fecho eles
<vitorlobo> P0werless: poe continuar
<POwerless> eu nem abri programa nenhum
<vitorlobo> se ainda sim n der.... vc aperta "super" poe monitor do sistema
<vitorlobo> na aba processos.... e da uma olhada se tem algum processo sacaninha por la atrapaiano o bagulho
<POwerless> se eu colocar continuar nao vai excluir meu backuo nao:
<POwerless> nao posso perder ele hein
<POwerless> kkkkk
<vitorlobo> P0werless: o sistema vai tentar demonstar ...agora se desmontar a ponto de desmoronar...eu n sei..... quem n arrisca, n petisca
<vitorlobo> >.<
<vitorlobo> ou se estrepa
<POwerless> arrisca o caramba se eu perder as coisa eu to na roca kkk
<vitorlobo> P0werless: relaxe, tudo na vida se perde .... pendriver pa dentro
<POwerless> me fala um negocio pra upa na net ae
<POwerless> wuahuahuha
<vitorlobo> P0werless: esse backup é de qto?
<POwerless> vou salvar so umas coisinha
<POwerless> nao passa de 100gb kkkk
<vitorlobo> P0werless: relaxe...perdi 380 gb
<vitorlobo> do meu hd externo
<vitorlobo> meu backup
<vitorlobo> eu fico evitando pensar nisso.....
<vitorlobo> pra n pensar oq tinha de importante dentro
<vitorlobo> pra n cair em depressao
<vitorlobo> mas......blz
<vitorlobo> é a vida ne
<vitorlobo> auhauhahuauha
<Ricardo__> q bom q uso meu seagate 250 gb velhao so pra S.O. pra evitar merdas
<Ricardo__> se eu perder o meu de 1 tb to ralado
<vitorlobo> Ricardo_: perdi um seagate de 500gb e um samsung de 380
<vitorlobo> só pr backup
<vitorlobo> n entendi pq queimou tão rapido assim
<vitorlobo> Ricardo__: !
<tiagoout> toda vez que eu inicio um jogo aparece essa mensagem de erro: Warning: Xalloc: requesting unpleasantly large amount of memory: 0$, e o game fica lento, achei esse site: http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=pt-BR&sl=pl&u=http://pld-users.org/pl/przewodniki/nvidia-sterowniki-na-kilka-sposobow&ei=hcjKTbeEAcKugQfjz8GABg&sa=X&oi=translate&ct=result&resnum=7&ved=0CFUQ7gEwBjgy&prev=/search%3Fq%3DWarning:%2BXalloc:%2Breques
<tiagoout> ting%2Bunpleasantly%2Blarge%2Bamount%2Bof%2Bmemory:%2B0%2524%26start%3D50%26hl%3Dpt-BR%26client%3Dubuntu%26sa%3DN%26channel%3Dfs%26biw%3D1024%26bih%3D679%26prmd%3Divnsfd, com instruções para resolve, gostaria que alguem desse uma olhada, e me explica-se, pois não estou conseguindo entender, agradeço a ajuda.
 * peregrinator_six oloco... 00
<vitorlobo> ai ai
<vitorlobo> fui tentar rodar o hd aqui pimba
<vitorlobo> pau
<vitorlobo> :|
#ubuntu-br 2011-05-12
<kronos321> fo
<kronos321> tem alguém aqui?
<Francisco_Favaro> Boa noite.
 * acris_away está  longe do micro há: Ausente no momento
<POwerless> alguem aew me da dica de msn pro ubuntu? um que tenha uma aparencia legal pq os que testei sao todos feios uauahauha
<Known_problems> POwerless, quais vc ja testou pra naum dizer os mesmo
<vitorlobo> p0werless:
<vitorlobo> p0werless: testou o kmess?
<POwerless> kmess e o amsn
<vitorlobo> p0werless: empaty , pidgin, kopete ...
<POwerless> qual o melhorzinho?
<vitorlobo> pra mim o melhor seria o kmess
<vitorlobo> mas se vc n gostou
<vitorlobo> é tentar um por um
<vitorlobo> o melhor é oq vc se adaptar melhor
<vitorlobo> :P
<POwerless> essa resposta e tipica kkk
<POwerless> essa barra lateral é uma porcaria falar bem a verdade uahauha..ela atrapalha pra caramba
<POwerless> do unity
<vitorlobo> POwerless: pelo meno no linux, as coisas mudam com as atualizações e tornam-se cada vez mais customizavel.... no win, o usuario reclama e morre reclamando ou..........se acostuma a força
<vitorlobo> sem falar das distros variadas q vc pode optar
<POwerless> eles vao tirar mesmo o classico?
<vitorlobo> POwerless: a melhor distro, é aquela que atende melhor a suas necessidades.... etc...
<vitorlobo> POwerless: o classico não pertence a eles...o unity sim.
<POwerless> a barrinha lateral é ruim pq tu vai mexer ali no canto pra voltar pagina alguma coisa ai ela atrapalha
<POwerless> e atrapalha a agilidade que vc tem se ela ficase ebaixo
<vitorlobo> POwerless: mexer no canto pra voltar a pagina?
<vitorlobo> q sentido tem isso?
<vitorlobo> o.O
<POwerless> o navegador fio
<POwerless> uhauahha
<vitorlobo> ouxe...
<POwerless> qualquer coisa que vc tenha que mexer perto da barra
<POwerless> foi so exemplo
<vitorlobo> a
<vitorlobo> a barra no caso
<vitorlobo> aparece é isso?
<vitorlobo> aparece em cima
<POwerless> tem como tirar esse menu lateral ?
<POwerless> e deixar ele em outro canto?
<tiagoout> como faço pra construir esse pacote "builder SDL --without new_gamma_ramp"
<peregrinator_six> POwerless: a proposta do novo ubuntu a qual eu já defendia antes dele também é "desviciar" o mouse e usar mais o teclado, eu mesmo costumo voltar paginas a avnçar pelo teclado, não curto muito o mouse não...
<peregrinator_six> ¬¬...
<tiagoout> como faço pra executar esse comando sudo poldek -i rpm-build rpm-build-tools cvs
<tiagoout> , responde assim: sudo: poldek: command not found
<irtigor> da onde você tirou isso? "poldek is a primary package tool for PLD Linux Distribution." != ubuntu
<tiagoout> desse site http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=pt-BR&sl=pl&u=http://pld-users.org/pl/przewodniki/nvidia-sterowniki-na-kilka-sposobow&ei=hcjKTbeEAcKugQfjz8GABg&sa=X&oi=translate&ct=result&resnum=7&ved=0CFUQ7gEwBjgy&prev=/search%3Fq%3DWarning:%2BXalloc:%2Brequesting%2Bunpleasantly%2Blarge%2Bamount%2Bof%2Bmemory:%2B0%2524%26start%3D50%26hl%3Dpt-BR%26client%3Dubuntu%26sa%3DN%26channel%3Dfs%26biw%3D1024%26bih%3D679%26pr
<tiagoout> md%3Divnsfd
<tiagoout> como executo isso
<irtigor> é isso definitivamente não é para o ubuntu
<tiagoout> e como esse builder SDL --without new_gamma_ramp
<tiagoout> builder SDL --without new_gamma_ramp
<Geowany> Saudações, ubunteros!
<RudeTux> boa noite, alguem que possa dar uma ajuda com o Mythbuntu por aqui?
<irtigor> builder = construitor/ pela mensagem é pra compilar com a flag --without blablabla
<tiagoout> é que eu to com um problema, quando inicio um jogo ele fica lento, da essa mensagem Warning: Xalloc: requesting unpleasantly large amount of memory: 0$, então vi nesse site: http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=pt-BR&sl=pl&u=http://pld-users.org/pl/przewodniki/nvidia-sterowniki-na-kilka-sposobow&ei=hcjKTbeEAcKugQfjz8GABg&sa=X&oi=translate&ct=result&resnum=7&ved=0CFUQ7gEwBjgy&prev=/search%3Fq%3DWarning:%2BXalloc:%2
<tiagoout> Brequesting%2Bunpleasantly%2Blarge%2Bamount%2Bof%2Bmemory:%2B0%2524%26start%3D50%26hl%3Dpt-BR%26client%3Dubuntu%26sa%3DN%26channel%3Dfs%26biw%3D1024%26bih%3D679%26prmd%3Divnsfd, como resolvo isso?
<tiagoout> flag --without new_gamma_ramp
<vitorlobo> tiagoout: na boa, use os redutores de url
<vitorlobo> :|
<tiagoout> Comando 'flag' não encontrado, você quis dizer:
<tiagoout>  Comando 'flac' do pacote 'flac' (main)
<tiagoout>  Comando 'flog' do pacote 'flog' (universe)
<tiagoout> flag: comando não encontrado
<tiagoout> como uso isso?
<vitorlobo> tiagoout: http://migre.me/ poe o link do bagulho ai
<vitorlobo> e poe aqui devolta
<vitorlobo> facil
<tiagoout> valeu
<irtigor> não é assim...
<Geowany> não entendi o que esse cara tá querendo fazer aí
<vitorlobo> dei um /clear q tava poluído a vera
<tiagoout> como é, ( estou tentando resolver esse erro:Comando 'flag' não encontrado, você quis dizer:
<tiagoout>  Comando 'flac' do pacote 'flac' (main)
<tiagoout>  Comando 'flog' do pacote 'flog' (universe)
<tiagoout> flag: comando não encontrado
<tiagoout> )
<tiagoout> irtigor, como é?
<irtigor> você teria que compilar o sdl sem o suporte
<tiagoout> se eu compilar o sdl, vai resolver o problema, como faço isso?
<Geowany> compilar programa sem suporte
<Geowany> eu hein...
<vitorlobo> tiagoout: precisamos compreender o que você quer fazer ...assim te ajudar
<irtigor> não sei se vai resolver não
<POwerless> como instala programa tar.gz?
<tiagoout> ta vou tentar, se sabe como fazer?
<Geowany> POwerless: seguindo os procedimentos de instalação do desenvolvedor
<POwerless> baixei o flashplayer no caso
<POwerless> onde que eu vejo esse procedimento?
<Geowany> POwerless: descompacta o arquivo
<POwerless> abriu um arquivo .so
<Geowany> vai ter um libflashplayer.so
<POwerless> sim
<Geowany> coloca ele em ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<Geowany> reinicia seu navegador e vai funcionar...
<POwerless> eu nao sei chegar nesse diretorio no linux lol
<Geowany> POwerless: abre o terminal
<Geowany> e digita
<Geowany> $ mkdir -p ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<Geowany> sem o "$"
<Geowany> mkdir -p ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<tiagoout> Geowany, estou tentando resolver esse problema: Warning: Xalloc: requesting unpleasantly large amount of memory: 0$, pelo site: http://migre.me/4w5Wm.
<POwerless> onde fica esse acento no tclado internacional
<POwerless> ahuhaahha
<Geowany> POwerless
<Geowany> mkdir -p $HOME/.mozilla/plugins
<POwerless> pq esses maldito nao faz um arquivo executavel merd
<POwerless> ahauhauhaha
<POwerless> coloquei esse segundo e nao fez nada
<tiagoout> vitorlobo, entendesse?
<Geowany> POwerless: verifique se a pasta foi criada
<Geowany> se não, cria aí com teu gestor de arquivos
<Geowany> .mozilla e dentro dela plugins
<Geowany> joga o arquivo la dentro e abra/reinicie o navegador
<POwerless> aonde tem que criar essa pasta?
<POwerless> muito zicado esse sistema..onde os programas sao instalados no linux?
<POwerless> o que seria a pasta arquivos de programas do windows
<Geowany> POwerless: leia sobre FHS
<Geowany> POwerless: só existe uma distro que segue um critério de organização bastardo igual esse do windows
<POwerless> se eu procurar la cetral de downloads do ubuntu ele ja me faz todo o trabalho?
<Geowany> que trabalho?
<POwerless> de instalar o flash
<POwerless> sem eu ter que fazer iso manualmente
<peregrinator_six> como tem pessoas que complicam as coisas simples sem necessidade...
<peregrinator_six> POwerless: http://ubuntued.info/multimedia-no-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal
<POwerless> boa vou ler la valew
<botinha> boa noite amigos
<tiagoout> alguem sabe como construir um a sdl?
<tiagoout> mais especificamente, --without new_gamma_ramp
<POwerless> esse site ja deu tudo jeito
<POwerless> feito*
<tiagoout> P0werless, é comigo?
<POwerless> nao lol
<tiagoout> lol
<POwerless> o ubuntu nao tem arquivos executaveis? que vc clica e ele faz tudo?
<POwerless> comodidade como on hahaah
<POwerless> modo*
<tiagoout> .deb
<POwerless> esse .deb é oque seria o .exe ?
<tiagoout> é da dois clique nele, para instalação.
<botinha> amigos como faz para abrir arquivos com a extensao rar no ubuntu 10.10?
<Andre_Gondim> botinha, acho que é rar e ou é rar a
<Andre_Gondim> botinha, unrar
<botinha> Andre_Gondim, obrigado
<botinha> Andre_Gondim, o seu trabalho estah de parabens na comunidade sempre acompanho
<botinha> Andre_Gondim, prazer enorme em poder receber uma ajuda vindo de ti.
<MarconM>  botinha vai na central ubuntu
<MarconM> e digitar rar
<MarconM> ele mostra o app para voce instalar
<MarconM> xD
<botinha> MarconM, obrigado dei uma apt get aqui feito
<passthru> pessoal, alguem conhece alguma maneira de desabilitar o DRI ?
<toter> pergunta sobre celulares: Existe alguma empresa no Brasil (Tim, Claro, etc.) que oferece o Micro-SIM ao invés do SIM card?
<toter> estou pensando em comprar um iphone no exterior
<Andre_Gondim> botinha, ;)
<fslima0> toter, desbloqueado?
<toter> fslima0: sim... fiz o jailbreak
<fslima0> 3G ?
<toter> na verdade, já comprei o telefone
<fslima0> Iphone 3G?
<toter> sim, 3G
<toter> é o iPhone 4
<toter> 3G
<fslima0> ah  tah. minha mae comprou o 3GS e ate hoje nao conseguiu desbloquear
<fslima0> toter, pode me dizer como desbloqueiou
<toter> http://http://blog.iphone-dev.org/
<toter> ops
<toter> http://blog.iphone-dev.org/
<MarconM> botinha: blz
<fslima0> toter, irei ver
<toter> checa lá
<fslima0> toter, mas eh facil o procedimento? nunca fiz isso
<fslima0> aqui nao entra. que ruim
<toter> não recomendo para iniciantes... é um pouco complexo
<toter> http://blog.iphone-dev.org/
<fslima0> meu ISP pode esta bloqueando
<fslima0> ai entra neh?
<toter> entrou aqui blz
<fslima0> ah entrou
<toter> outro problema... todas as instruções estão em inglês
<fslima0> toter, resuma ai o que eu tenho que fazer
<fslima0> toter, english is my second language. lol
<toter> blz...
<fslima0> soh resumi, depois eu leio as instrucoes
<fslima0> toter, aonde estao as instrucoes la no site? to perdido
<ZNC> Boa noite senhoras, e senhores
<toter> não vai ser apenas clique aqui, clique ali e pronto... infelizmente tem que dar uma lida profunda no site
<Geowany> ZNC: =)
<toter> leia tudo a respeito primeiro
<ZNC> Geowany: :-D ola
<Geowany> pessoal
<Geowany> um desabafo aqui
<Geowany> existem uns indivíduos que punem o ubuntu com um pensamento de que "tenho que baixar um iso e reformatar a maquina"
<ZNC> Geowany: vc sabe q nao pode ne :/
<Geowany> ISSO É CONVERSA FIADA
<Geowany> F I A D A !
<ptl> eu fiz isso ontem
<ptl> :)
<Geowany> já atualizei o ubuntu sem precisar baixar iso
<ptl> computador novo
<ZNC> :-P
<Geowany> pelo proprio sistema
<ptl> removi completamente o windows 7 piratão que tinha nele
<Geowany> sem precisar reinstalar nada
<ptl> ah... tá falando de atualizar
<ptl> mas é que o 11.04 veio muito diferente
<ptl> o Unity é esquisito.
<Geowany> ptl: parabéns pela atitude
<ptl> já o do meu laptop é 10.10
<ptl> não vou atualizar tão cedo :/
 * ZNC professores consegue usar o unity com a maior facilidade do mundo
<ZNC> geralmente professores nao sao assim tao capaz de mexer com as coisas =/
<Geowany> ZNC: kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Geowany> ZNC: verdade...la no trampo deixei pra eles um xfce com cara de windows xp
<Geowany> ZNC: e outra, nós temos os usuários finais e eles tem alunos pestinhas, que é bem pior...
<ptl> o unity tá bugado demais
<solteiro2> ae
<solteiro2> alguem pode me tirar uma duvida...
<ptl> tentei ativar janelas ondulantes pelo compiz e capotou tudo
<solteiro2> quando eu uso o comando passwd
<ptl> e aí o unity parou de entrar
<solteiro2> pra alterar a senha de bloqueio e inicializacao do ubuntu
<ptl> tive que dar um unity --reset pelo ssh
<Geowany> hoje eu estava na secretaria no setor de educação infantil e chegou dois meninos lá, um tinha dado um chute nos bagos do outro kkkkkkkkk
<solteiro2> ela nao altera a mesma pra root nao e ?!fica sendo a antiga e !?
<ZNC> Geowany: Professor na frente do pc, éé um um bom parece facil, isso aqui faz o que?
<Geowany> até o windows dá pra atualizar versões
<Geowany> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPnehDhGa14
<Geowany> porque não o ubuntu
<Geowany> ME POUPEM!
<ZNC> Geowany: para usuarios novatos nao seria legal falar para ele fazer algo q pode dar transtorno para eles, seria melhor ir pelo (padrao inicio) de vagar ate ele aprender como se faz de uma forma q ele ainda nao sabe
<solteiro2> alguem pode me tirar uma duvida!?
<ZNC> solteiro2: quando usava meu ubuntu, nao ele nao mudava nao
<solteiro2> hum blz
<ZNC> solteiro2: e bem no começinho
<tiagoout> por favor ajudem, segundo esse site: http://migre.me/4w7rw, eu tenho que criar um arquivo sdl: --without new_gamma_ramp
<tiagoout> , e o que mais?
<ZNC> solteiro2: eu acabei formatando o ubuntu pq nao tinha percebido isso rsrrs
<ZNC> solteiro2: todo mundo erra um dia :-P
<MarconM> Boa noite a todos !!!
<vitorlobo> Geowany: pior...o win atualiza obriga você a se adaptar...vc reportar erro e nada da no mesmo pq a maioria usa pirata e piratas eles n ouvem
 * ZNC do nada perde as maos entao nao pode responder ao MarconM
<vitorlobo> Geomany: se o cara ficar puto *oda-se .... use ou use... e quando vem no linux com a liberdade que o linux te dá...ainda acham ruim
<solteiro2> ZNC, eu descobri como faz :D
<MarconM> uhnm
<vitorlobo> Geowany: n gosto desse comportamento egocentrico de winusers
<MarconM> bom ser bem recebido
<ZNC> solteiro2: isso é bom,
<solteiro2> ZNC, depois de vc por o sudo passwd
<solteiro2> ae depois tu digita sudo su
<solteiro2> ae depois digita so passwd
<solteiro2> ae pronto auterou as duas ;D
<solteiro2> ZNC, descobri agr :}
<solteiro2> solteiro2@solteiro2:~$ sudo su
<solteiro2> [sudo] password for solteiro2:
<solteiro2> root@solteiro2:/home/solteiro2# passwd
<solteiro2> ^[[6~Digite a nova senha UNIX:
<solteiro2> Redigite a nova senha UNIX:
<solteiro2> passwd: senha atualizada com sucesso.
<solteiro2> root@solteiro2:/home/solteiro2#
<Geowany> vitorlobo: pois é
<Geowany> reclamam de barriga cheia
<vitorlobo> solteiro2: agora q aprendeu, so falta uma muié pra sair desse estado mano
<Geowany> sendo que NÃO PRECISA REFORMATAR O HD PRA INSTALAR A NOVA VERSÃO DO UBUNTU!
<vitorlobo> coisa ta feia memo
<vitorlobo> :S
<serrat> caramba consegui fazer minha wireless funcionar
<vitorlobo> Geowany: n precisa instalar anti virus q come n sei qto de memoria deixando tdo lento.... n precisa se arriscar com crack pra burlar licensa de s.o e softwares
<vitorlobo> Geowany: pra ser linux user, tem que ter maturidade mental..... por isso poucos usam
<ZNC> solteiro2: da mesma forma q descobriu, em qualquer problema q tenha faça  o mesmo
<ZNC> solteiro2: :-P
<ZNC> solteiro2: algumas coisas ja erra nao lembro mais, as facilidade do kuser me faz deixar de lado algumas coisas :-(
<Geowany> ZNC: kde rules!
<Geowany> tiro mais daqui não
<Geowany> =D
<Geowany> falando nisso
<Geowany> vou jogar!
<Geowany> já que não preciso mais perder tempo compilando nada, catando programas pra fazer tal coisa
<ZNC> Geowany: :-P
<Geowany> kde comanda!
<ZNC> :-)
<Pskol> e o q o kde tem haver com compilar coisas?
<ZNC> Pskol: ele tem algo parecido com a central de programas mas de um modo bem universal, acredito q o Geowany se referiu a este fator
<ZNC> falando em Pskol, boa noite Pskolzinho
<Pskol> ah o apt-get faz o mesmo
<Pskol> mesmo usando o gnome
<Pskol> :)
 * ZNC acha mais simples pacman -S $1
<ZNC> ah nas maquinas eu criei alias para tudo,
<ZNC> ficou 10 :D
<Geowany> ZNC: criei só dois...
<ZNC> removerapp ; instalarapp
<ZNC> :D
<Geowany> rdesktop -g 1024x768
<Geowany> e o ssh -p <porta alta>
<ZNC> :-D
<Geowany> ZNC: pois é, o KDE realmente é completo...
<Geowany> ZNC: uma das raríssima coisas gtk que to usando aqui é o pidgin
<ZNC> :P
<Trovic> Ola a todos
<ZNC> Trovic: ola ola boa noite
<Trovic> ZNC, boa noite
<Trovic> ZNC, sabe como tirar o auto hiden menu do unity
<ZNC> Trovic: infelizmente nao,
<Alexandre> Olá
<Alexandre> essa é a rede ubuntu-br?
<ZNC> Trovic: nao peguei para fuçar no unity,
<Alexandre> onde eu posso tirar dúvidas?
<Pskol> Geowany, nao acredito q vc foi convertido
<ZNC> Alexandre: sim, diga, se alguem souber vai te ajudar,
<Trovic> ZNC, acabei de instalar em duo com Rwindows
<Alexandre> Cara, eu sempre fui usuário do Windows
<Trovic> o ubuntu natty
<Geowany> Pskol: sempre gostei do kde
<Alexandre> e migrei pro Ubuntu, pq o Windows sempre dá pau e eu percu meus itens
<Alexandre> mas eu não sei fazer quase nada aqui
<Geowany> mas tava impossivel usar o 4.0, mas já se passaram alguns anos né...
<Alexandre> e eu sou estudante de geofísica e preciso utilizar um programa chamado Spring, distribuído gratuitamente pelo Impe
<Trovic> ZNC, acho que vou instalar o KDE embora ñ goste muito dele
<ZNC> Trovic: mmm eu estou longe do ubuntu :( kde+arch
<Alexandre> Já tentei de diversas formas instalar ele, já procurei em fóruns e etc e não consegui de forma alguma
<ZNC> Trovic: mmm mas o unity nao lhe caiu no gosto?
<Alexandre> to desesperado
<Trovic> ZNC, até agora ñ antes meu gnome msm,
<Alexandre> tenho que tratar por volta de 2 milhões de dados
<Alexandre> pra sexta feira
<Alexandre> e to desde segunda tentando rodar o programa
<Trovic> ZNC, mas oque mais me irritou foi esse auto-hiden
<Pskol> ZNC, e o arch eh bom?
<Trovic> do unity
<Alexandre> se eu não conseguir vou voltar pro Windows =( e eu não queria, gostei tanto do ubuntu
<Pskol> ZNC, Boa noite :D
<ZNC> Pskol: uso ele :D entao acho bom sim, mas tudo varia, mas recomendo muito o ubuntu, nao recomendo a usar arch apenas se quiser
<ZNC> algo diferente mais simples, mas q requer tempo e conhecimento
<Pskol> ZNC, que legal
<mandrak> ubuntulo1, Sempre! ;)
<mandrak> Ubuntu Sempre! ;)
<ZNC> Trovic: mmm mas logo deve aparecer uma solução
<Pskol> fui instalar o arch a uns 3 anos atras e ele tinha um bug de instalação
<Pskol> dai eu nunca mais tentei
<ZNC> Pskol: :) para vc recomendo o netbsd+tty :D
<Pskol> ZNC, rsss
<ZNC> Pskol: mmm, agora esta tudo bem normal (aparencia do netinstall do debian/ubuntu servers)
<Pskol> ZNC, vo fica com o velho debiao
<Trovic> ZNC, por enquanto to esperando
<Pskol> ainda nem atualizei pro 6.0
<ZNC> Pskol: instale o ubuntu+unity show de bola leve leve, mas ainda nao sei onde fica as configs dele
<Pskol> mais leve q o debian?
<Pskol> :P
<ZNC> :P
<Pskol> ah eu to sem saco pra muda de distro, ta curto o tempo
<ZNC> Pskol: debian ainda é pesado :D
<Pskol> :)
<ZNC> Pskol: mmm entendo isso é um enorme problema
<Geowany> (21:53:43) ZNC: Pskol: debian ainda é pesado :D
 * Geowany dando uma de ZNC
<Geowany> debian é pesado pra quem não sabe configurar
<Geowany> -.-'
<ZNC> :P
<ZNC> se vc pegar um debian e um ubuntu server mmm é so fazer o teste
<Pskol> ele é tao pesado q mal uso 50% da memoria
<Geowany> ZNC: conversa fiada
<Trovic> ZNC, conheçe algum programa para desenvolver flash no linux, é oque falta pra min largar de vez o Rwindows
<Pskol> :P
<Pskol> ubuntu server = debian sem WM
<ZNC> Trovic: nao tem :S
<ZNC> Geowany: ne nao
<Geowany> Pskol: nada disso
<Geowany> conversa fiada
<Trovic> ZNC, : ((
<ZNC> Pskol: rssr, prefiro ubuntu server
<Pskol> tsc
<Pskol> :P
<ZNC> ou se nao der, arch mesmo :D esse é muito mais leve
<Geowany> Pskol: dê um /etc/init.d/squid reload no ubuntu server que vc vai saber do que estou falando
<ZNC> mas ubuntu
<ZNC> Geowany: nao fala do squid no ubuntu please :-(
<Geowany> viu só?
<Pskol> Geowany, ele faz o q? um reload no squid?
<Geowany> então não compara o debian com nada
<Pskol> hehehe
<Geowany> debian é foda e ponto final
<ZNC> Trovic: eu nao achei uma soluçãp para flash no linux :(
<Geowany> Pskol: dá um pau desgraçado
<MarconM>  ZNC sabe de algum programa skype alternative
<Geowany> eu me aperriei pq o bicho tava em produção
<Pskol> Geowany, ah ta, pensei q tava falano mal do debian...
<Geowany> tive que limpar o cache e subir o bicho com uma config generica
<Trovic> ZNC, o jeito é rodar no wine pra ver se fica legal
<Trovic> ZNC, mais ñ sou muito fã de lege não !
<Geowany> Pskol: parece que as coisas no ubuntu é tudo feita com um 2>/dev/null
<ZNC> MarconM: estamos pensando em montar um SIP free mantido por usuarios com donativo, o projeto inicial vai ser interno
<Geowany> quando dá um pau não dá pra saber onde tá o erro
<MarconM> ZNC: ok
<ZNC> Trovic: entendo
<MarconM> se precisar de ajuda
<MarconM> me c hama
<Geowany> dá um restart num service no ubuntu server
<Geowany> vc não sabe o que acontece
<MarconM> mas ...com disse vai ser interno
<ZNC> MarconM: vamos usar o asterisk, mas ainda preciso entender o funcionamento dele, pois nunca nem instalei ::P
<Pskol> Geowany, nao posso confirmar pq nunca usei ubuntu em servidores (deus me livre).. mas sei q o debian eh estavel demais
<Pskol> rsss
<Geowany> ZNC: o kazenin é fera em asterisk
<Geowany> Pskol: pois é
<ZNC> :) Geowany
<Geowany> esses dias li um comentário miserável exaltando o centos
<Geowany> falando que as "coisas do debian são velhas"
<Geowany> putz...quer o ultimo apache, baixa e compila p*****!
<tiagoout> alguem sabe como instalar ajunta
<Pskol> o centos eu so to usando em um server pq ele eh compativel com o oracle server
<Pskol> mas ele eh bonzin
<Alexandre> só
<Alexandre> =(
<Pskol> ZNC, asterisk eh facil
<Pskol> (o basico)
<Pskol> :P
<ZNC> Pskol: estou lendo a documentação no idioma original e sim parece facil
<Pskol> ZNC, e como assim vao fazer um SIP free?
<ZNC> Pskol: sim
<Pskol> vao concorrer com o skype?
<ZNC> jamais concorrer sao coisas para invejosos
<ZNC> quem concorre muito so faz coisas erradas, tinha uma pessoa q facia parte da equipe, ela erra assim (concorrer com todo mundo) acabou criando problemas com todos da equipe e ainda com alguns clientes
<ZNC> boa noite peregrinator_six
<peregrinator_six> só um minuto por favor...
<ZNC> peregrinator_six: ok senhor
<peregrinator_six> Pornto. Boa noite ZNC.
<peregrinator_six> *pronto...
<ptl> Pornto!
<ZNC> peregrinator_six: :-)
<ZNC> ptl: erros é normal e comum
<ZNC> eros momal e comun
<peregrinator_six> ptl: pra você que nunca errou eu acabei de errar, sou humano, coisa que você não parece ser...
<peregrinator_six> ptl: Boa noite! Antes de criticar os outros, seja educado! ;)
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; eae man
<peregrinator_six> xGrind: fala mano, boa night for you! :)
 * ZNC oia os pensamentos http://olhardigital.uol.com.br/negocios/digital_news/noticias/como_a_microsoft_quer_ganhar_dinheiro_com_o_skype_oferecendo_anuncios
<claudio> hei galerinha du mal blz??
<claudio> aí alguem ta no 11.04?
<Guest86197> alguém sabe editar aquela dockbar do 11.04 que fica na lateral? tipo tamanho e posição dela tem como?
<Guest86197> ninguém?
<peregrinator_six> Guest86197: Boa noite! Tamanho sim, posição se você souber eu lhe pago 50 pilas pela informação! :D
<Guest86197> como edito o tamanho???
<peregrinator_six> só um minito...
<Guest86197> blz
<peregrinator_six> *minuto...
<Guest86197> meehhhh eu tava zuando com os efeitos do compiz...tem umas combinações bem legais hein
<peregrinator_six> Guest86197: http://goncin.wordpress.com/2011/05/03/ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal-ajustes-para-melhorar-a-usabilidade-do-unity/
<Guest86197> cara eu to adorando este 11.04
<ZNC> ria muito http://central.oi.com.br/oicc/customer/center/PasswordReminder
<PabloRD> Alguém aí sabe se o Gnome 3 tá meio pesado como unity?
<PabloRD> tipo, precisa de placa gráfica tbm né?
<ZNC> todos pcs precisa d euma placa grafica
<ZNC> de*
<toter> uau... olha só o que o mark shuttleworth disse sobre mudar a posição do dock no Unity: "Receio que isso não vai funcionar com os nossos amplos objetivos em design, então não vamos implementar esta mudança. Queremos que o 'launcher' fique sempre perto do botão do Ubuntu"
<ZNC> PabloRD: tudo depende do conjunto de seu hardware, se eu instalar em um pc c1 da via vou dizer, nossa como esta pesado mas se eu instalar em um quad vou dizer nossa como ele esta leve, qual seria suas configuração de hardware?
<toter> eu acho que mudar a posição do launcher não vai ser implementado tão cedo... talvez nunca
<toter> em inglês: "I'm afraid that won't work with our broader
<toter> design goals, so we won't implement that. We want the launcher always
<toter> close to the Ubuntu button."
<PabloRD> o problema não é eu rodar o gnome 3 aqui
<PabloRD> o problema é q tenho um jogo
<PabloRD> e esse jogo roda muito bem no ubuntu clássico sem efeitos
<PabloRD> e no unity não, o fps diminui
<ZNC> PabloRD: xi games nao uso nao, ja nem sei dizer
<PabloRD> daí quero saber se com o gnome 3 vai acontecer o mesmo
<PabloRD> mas será q o G3 consome tanto quanto o unity?
<Guest86197> aí carinha que me ajudou..bela dica
<Guest86197> obrigado
<peregrinator_six> toter: pra mim acho que nunca, o que deões contra o Linux UBuntu, pois o barato do Linux é deixa-lo como você preferir...
<peregrinator_six> *depõe...
<peregrinator_six> Guest86197: meu nome é peregrinator_six ;)
<toter> infelizmente... essa onda de deixar como vc. preferir está cada vez mais fora de moda...
<peregrinator_six> toter: pra você talvez pra mim não! ;)
<toter> então pense em usar outra distro
<PabloRD> peregrinator, tu usa Ubuntu?
<peregrinator_six> toter: não começa, uso o que eu quiser! ;)
<toter> para mim tb. não
<PabloRD> mas tu usa ubuntu?
<toter> não sou eu que controlo o desenvolvimento do ubuntu
<toter> é o shuttleworth que disse isso
<peregrinator_six> toter: somos dois pois eu também não! ;)
<toter> perae... isso significa que eu concordo com vc.?
<toter> droga
<toter> hehehe
<peregrinator_six> toter: mas falar que tá fora de moda é opinião pessoal sua e ela não me interessa! :D
<peregrinator_six> ;)
<PabloRD> eu queria poder deixar minha instalação como eu quero, mas tenho preguiça, daí prefiro usar uma distro popular
<toter> interessando a minha opinião ou não... o launcher não vai sair do lado esquerdo
<peregrinator_six> toter: já comprou o seu tão sonhado Android ou tá esperando sair o 3...!? :P
<toter> comprei
<toter> Nexus S baby
<peregrinator_six> toter: beleza!
<peregrinator_six> toter: não vai sair é um termo um tanto quanto forte de mais no mundo open source! :P
<toter> nossa... conheço uma garota que comprou um iphone 4 nos isteitis... ela está querendo levar para o brasil
<toter> putz... que canseira desbloquear esse aparelho, viu!
<toter> só mais o meu android
<peregrinator_six> toter: comprou qual, espero que o 3 né...!?
<peregrinator_six> esperou tanto tempo...
<toter> o modelo é da samsung... chamado Nexus S
<toter> O android 3.0 roda por enquanto apenas em tablets
<toter> motorola xoom, por exemplo
<Guest86197> hei galerinha alguém sabe como deixar as bordas em glass no 11.04??? tipo a tray o compiz no plugin do unyt ja dexa glass mas as bordas faz como?
<peregrinator_six> Guest86197: tá querendo de mais fiote... :P
<toter> peregrinator_six: deixa eu te perguntar...
<peregrinator_six> Guest86197: se fosse você pararia de ficar auterando essas configurações do compiz ai, logo, logo vai explodir com o seu Ubuntu 11... :|
<toter> vc. sabe quais operadoras de celular oferecem aí no brasil aquele micro-SIM card? Será que todas já tem?
<peregrinator_six> não sei não...
<Guest86197> kkkkkkkkkk cara mas o ubuntu é isso, é feito pra isso
<peregrinator_six> ams isso é facil de descubrir no orkut ou lugares especificos de tratam desses assuntos de telefones, tipo forumm e etc...
<Guest86197> pra gente fuçar até ferrar com tudo
<toter> de boa....
<peregrinator_six> Guest86197: garanto que o 11 ainda não... VAI POR MIM!
<jardel> Central de programas nao abre pelo atalho.Alguem sabe como corrigir ?
<Guest86197> ahh é que a tray ficou tão bunitinha
<peregrinator_six> toter: o meu primo comprou o Milestone e atualizou pra o Android 2, SHOW! babei! :D
<Guest86197> ahhh perguntinha de irc, como eu registro meu nick?
<peregrinator_six> OI: AUHSUAHSUASHUAHS
<peregrinator_six> :P
<Celsinho> alguem aqui tem o nextel i1 ?
<PabloRD> quanto tá o milestone?
<toter> peregrinator_six: dá uma olhada depois qual versão ele está rodando? se é a 2.2 froyo ou a 2.3 gingerbread
<toter> é mais provável que seja a 2.2
<toter> mas essa versão já é interessante
<peregrinator_six> PabloRD: meu primo deu 80 pois ele se fidelizou ao plano da Claro e o aparelho venho qause de gratis! :P
<OI> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<peregrinator_six> *quase...
<OI> oi bom dia
<OI> em que posso ajudar
<PabloRD> horra, como faz isso?
<peregrinator_six> bom dia...
<toter> peregrinator_six: outra pergunta: quais operadoras vendem oficialmente o iphone 4?
<peregrinator_six> uai, fazendo, ai tem loja da Claro não mano...?!
<PabloRD> fidelizar ao plano quer dizer ficar tipo um ano no plano?
<jardel> Central de programas nao abre pelo atalho.Alguem sabe como corrigir ?
<peregrinator_six> toter: aqui não sei de nenhuma...
<peregrinator_six> to por fora...
<toter> :P
<peregrinator_six> jardel: qual o atalho orriginal...?!
<peregrinator_six> *original...
<Andre_Gondim> aqui é um canal de suporte ao Ubuntu, só para lembrar
<Serrat> toter: no site da aplle tem a lista das operadoras
<jardel_> Central de programas nao abre pelo atalho.Alguem sabe como corrigir ?
<toter> hmmmmm.... valeu!
<Andre_Gondim> Serrat, isso é um assunto offtopic
<Serrat> Andre_Gondim, e por isso não posso responder?
<Andre_Gondim> jardel, tente Alt + F2 e digite software-center
<Serrat> Andre_Gondim, me desculpa ai Sr.
<Andre_Gondim> Serrat, por isso deve ser evitado
<toter> conversar sobre assuntos offtopic é um assunto offtopic
<Serrat> toter, pelo visto tem q ser feito em outro lugar talvez no canal offtopic o.O
<jardel_> Andre-Gordin: Sim dessa forma abre, porem no atalho que tem em aplicativos nao abre
<toter> Serrat: obrigado! :)
<Andre_Gondim> jardel, qual a versão do Ubuntu?
<jardel_> Andre-Gordin: 10.10
<Serrat> toter, nada :P
<Andre_Gondim> jardel_, acho que indo em Sistema --> Preferência --> Menu principal e corrigi lá
<kronos321> alguém aqui não tá usando ubuntu 11.04?
<Serrat> kronos321, pelo visto o jardel_ ta usando a 10.10
<Andre_Gondim> kronos321, eu estou
<PabloRD> eu tou usando 11.04
<Andre_Gondim> ops, eu estou usando o 11.04, foi mals
<chicognu> ok
<chicognu> onde esta meu tray no ubuntu novo que sumiu ?
<jardel_> PabloRD: eu ainda nao, to na 10.10
<PabloRD> como faço pra falar mencionando alguém?
<omelete> PabloRD:  sei ñ
<PabloRD> mas vc o fez
<PabloRD> <omelete> teste
<PabloRD> ói, num deu
<omelete> deu sim
<jardel_> Kronos321: Foi mal "PabloRD:" eu ainda nao, to na 10.10
<ZNC> PabloRD: digite a primeira letra e aperte o 'tab' tipo Pa'tab'
<PabloRD> pra vc apareceu em vermelho?
<PabloRD> ah que nem fazemos no terminal
<omelete> PabloRD:  sim
<PabloRD> jardel_, teste
<PabloRD> jardel_, funcionou?
<chicognu> serio onde ta o tray ? eu fecho o xchat pro tray e ele some
<jardel_> PabloRD: sim
<kronos321> o que vocês acharam sobre o 11.04?
<PabloRD> legal =]
<PabloRD> e pq alguns nicks tão em um cinza?
<omelete> chicognu:  fica no lado esquerdo
<kronos321> em termos de performance?
<jardel_> Andre-Gordin: se for em sis> pref>menu princ ja esta maracado porem nao abre se eu clicar no icone em aplicativos> central de programas
<PabloRD> eu achei o Unity pesadinho
<chicognu> omelete, tipo quando eu minimizo ele vai pro lado esquerdo quando eu fecho pro tray não ta indo não
<omelete> chicognu:  sei ñ então
<chicognu_> omelete, achei n
<chicognu_> tem duas instancias do xchat aberta uma no "tray" que n acho
<kronos321> problema?
<jardel_> Central de programas nao abre pelo atalho.Alguem sabe como corrigir ? versao 10.10
<kronos321> flws
<kronos321> jardel
<kronos321> entra pelo terminal
<kronos321> depois tu procura pelo erro na net
<serrat> pq não consigo entrar na pasta downloads pelo terminal? não é: cd /home/usuario/downloads ?
<PingaR0x> Downloads
<PingaR0x> nao pode ser minusculo o D
<serrat> o.O verdade
<serrat> vlw PingaR0x ;)
<PingaR0x> =]
<RudeTux> alguem sabe me explicar como faço ubuntu bootable num disco externo usb? já tentei várias alternativas e não consigo...preciso mesmo de ajuda
<RudeTux> alguem por ai que possa dar uma ajuda na minha questão por favor?
<FabianoFonseca> RudeTux:  o que seria seu problema?
<RudeTux> ola FabianoFonseca, obrigado pela atenção. a questão é: como fazer um iso ubuntu bootable num disco externo usb? já tentei várias alternativas e não consigo
<FabianoFonseca> RudeTux:  já tentou o unetbottin?
<RudeTux> FabianoFonseca: sim, tal como o Universal-USB-installer
<RudeTux> estou a tentar instalar num velho hd de laptop que agora virou hd externo por usb
<FabianoFonseca> RudeTux:  complicado isso, uma vez também tentei instalar em HD USB e não rolou.
<FabianoFonseca> RudeTux:  não dava boot de forma alguma
<RudeTux> FabianoFonseca: ah então não é so comigo :P
<FabianoFonseca> RudeTux:  pode tentar fazer uma instalação direta pelo live Cd apontando para o HD externo. é uma outra tentativa
<RudeTux> FabianoFonseca: estou a instalar isto de um laptop sem drive optica
<FabianoFonseca> RudeTux:  mas tudo passa pela placa mãe ter a capacidade de dar boot por HD USB
<RudeTux> FabianoFonseca: a placa mãe dá boot por USB, agora por HD USB já não tenho tanta certeza
<FabianoFonseca> RudeTux:  pois então, isto é uma questão a verificar.
<RudeTux> FabianoFonseca: ok, vou confirmar, 2 min brb
<RudeTux> FabianoFonseca: pelo que 'googlei' é possivel fazer
<RudeTux> FabianoFonseca: mas como referi anteriormente este hd iria servir para testar o ubuntu, razão pela qual irei usar noutros pc's. todos eles terão de ter capacidade de dar boot HD USB?
<FabianoFonseca> RudeTux:  COM CERTEZA, TODOS PRECISAM ER ESSA CAPACIDADE
<FabianoFonseca> RudeTux:  DIGO TER
<PingaR0x> os novos 100% de chance de  ter...
<FabianoFonseca> RudeTux:  VC NÃO TERIA COMO FAZER A INSTALAÇÃO DE UM COMPUTADOR QUE TENHA DISCO OPTICO?
<FabianoFonseca> RudeTux:  FACILITARIA SUA VIDA
<RudeTux> FabianoFonseca: eu ja tive uma versão do windows que rolava directo do usb hd, em qualquer pc que permitisse na BIOS o arranque por USB...só que roubaram-mo no comboio, lol:/
<RudeTux> FabianoFonseca: Actualmente não tenho muita possibilidade, gastei muito dinheiro num htpc e está complicado. se fosse um 3'5 era mais facil, mas não é...
<serrat> RudeTux, desculpa entrar no papo, mas se a plava da boot pelo usb o HD vai ser lido tranquilo
<serrat> acabei de bootar minha maquina com um hd externo
<serrat> com freeBSD
<RudeTux> serrat: tranquilo :) eu  quero é ajuda
<serrat> acho q com ubuntu não seria diferente
<FabianoFonseca> serrat:  SEJA BEM VINDO NO PAPO, VEJA SE CONSEGUE AJUDAR O RudeTux
<RudeTux> estão como é que fizeste isso?
<serrat> vlw FabianoFonseca
<serrat> peguei o papo no meio do caminho
<RudeTux> FabianoFonseca: Obrigadão :)
<FabianoFonseca> serrat:  ELE TEM UM COMPUTADOR SEM LEITOR DE DVD/CD E QUER TRANSFERIR O UBUNTU PARA UM HD EXTERNO
<RudeTux> é isso ai
<serrat> entendi
<FabianoFonseca> serrat:  NEM USB CREATOR E UNETBOTTIN DERAM JEITO
<claudio> hei galera ajuda aí
<claudio> plz
<claudio> to querendo colar uma pasta dentro de outra mas nao da
<Guest7791> sei lá pq
<serrat> FabianoFonseca, pelo que entendi ele quer instalar o ubuntu no hd externo e abrir ele em maquinas diferentes
<RudeTux> serrat: é isso ai
<Guest7791> galera o lance é o seguinte, eguei uma skin pro meu amsn desconpactei mas na hora de colar na pasta skins simplismente nao vai
<Guest7791> alguém tem uma solução?
<serrat> RudeTux, ja instalou o Ubuntu normalmente no seu hd
<serrat> sem usar nem um programa de boot?
<RudeTux> serrat: formatei o hd a fat32 e tentei com o USB creator e unetbootin e nada
<RudeTux> serrat: em q hd? o do laptop ou o o externo
<serrat> seu laptop tem drive CD ou não?
<Guest7791> pra HD externo só se fizer instalação de livependrive mas nao é muito bom nao
<Guest7791> fica mei lento e nao te da todas as opções do sistema
<RudeTux> serrat: não tem drive de cd. é um netbook
<PingaR0x> RudeTux, vc usa windows;
<anon__> Boa noite, alguém já utilizou o comando shred em um disco rígido?
<Guest7791> mas galerinha alguém tem alguma solução pra liberar a pasta skins do amsn pra aceitar a skin que baixei?
<Guest7791> to no 11.04
<Guest7791> só pra lembrar
<FabianoFonseca> Guest7791:  ONDE ESTÁ ESTA PASTA?
<Guest7791> é o seguinte, baixei uma skin do amsn
<Guest7791> descompactei na pasta downloads mesmo
<RudeTux> PingaR0x: sim uso. serrat ja me esta a ajudar no pvt, obrigado a todos :)
<Guest7791> aí do recortar
<Guest7791> mas na hora de colar na pasta skins do amsn nao rola
<Guest7791> a pasta nao da opção
<PingaR0x> RudeTux, cuidado com antivirus, alguns remove um trem que usa pra bootar...
<Guest7791> e como so noob nao sei oque fazer
<FabianoFonseca> RudeTux:  ÓTIMO, LAMENTO NÃO TER PODIDO TE AJUDAR MAIS, MAS QUALQUER COISA ESTAMOS NA ÁREA.
<PingaR0x> RudeTux, faça o liveusb no modo de segurança
<Guest7791> sou usuario basico nao tenho a minima noção de comando em modo txt
<Guest7791> mas arrisco legal se me passar aí nois digita ahauhauah
<serrat> PingaR0x, eu já estava para falar com ele isso
<PingaR0x> serrat, que que vc queria mesmo?
<serrat> PingaR0x, eu já resolvi, tava apanhando no terminal aqui
<PingaR0x> ah oks
<serrat> PingaR0x, vlw ;)
<PingaR0x> eu to apanhando de um framework aki
<PingaR0x> uahahuhua
<serrat> rsrsrs
<RudeTux> FabianoFonseca: Obrigado, alguma coisa te chateio :P
<PingaR0x> to tentando instalar ele.. mais o fdp nao roda do jeit oque eu quero
<serrat> qual frame?
<RudeTux> PingaR0x: e correr no modo de segurança como me vai ajudar?
<PingaR0x> RudeTux, vai gerar o liveusb 100% sem crise antivirus como o avira removem o arquivo qual o usb necessita para ser live
<serrat> RudeTux, instala denovo o programa sem o antivirus ligado
<serrat> e faz tudo sem o antivirus
<PingaR0x> preferencia modo de segurança
<Guest7791> pow galerinha uma paradinha basica vamo lá gente eu sei que vcs sabem
<serrat> caramba só o Skype ir pra M$ que o servidor ta com problema
<PingaR0x> RudeTux, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<serrat> fui instalar hj no windows deu aviso que o servidor tava com problema, agora instalando pelo linux mesma coisa... eita M$
<Guest7791> sei lá eu to on de boa no skype
<serrat> Guest7791, não to falando de estar on, to falando de fazer download para instalar ele
<RudeTux> PingaR0x: OK vou fazer isso
<serrat> no windows eu tive que baixar o arquivo alternativo que eles tem pq o servidor não tava conseguindo fazer a instalação normal
<Guest7791> ahh meu amigo mas nao duvido nada que eles tirem do ar o skype pra linux logo lgo
<serrat> Guest7791, tira nada... $$$$
<Guest7791> o tio bill nao é muito caridoso nao
<serrat> compraram pra vender publicidade
<serrat> não importa se quem vai ver a publicidade é user Linux MAC ou Win
<Guest7791> é ... mas ele ferou a cam do msn no lnux
<serrat> eles querem é mkt
<PingaR0x> esse tipo de assunto
<PingaR0x> vai tratar no chat...
<PingaR0x> aqui eh pra suporte
<serrat> kkk
<FabianoFonseca> VAI SER UM TAL DE CTRL ALT DEL PARA SUAR ESSE SKYPE DA ms, RS RS RS
<serrat> sabia
<serrat> sabia que alguem ia mandar parar de falar sobre isso
<serrat> :P
<Guest7791> kkkkkkkkkkk
<FabianoFonseca> 10 MIN DE CONVERSA E UMS 3 REINICIALIZAÇÃO DO SKYPE
<Guest7791> bom eu to pedindo suporte a uma cara
<Guest7791> meu como eu destravo essas pasta do sistema aqui
<Guest7791> pasta travada como destrava?
<FabianoFonseca> Guest7791:  TE MANDEI A RESPOTA EM PVT, OLHA AÍ
<Guest7791> veio nada vei
<PingaR0x> pasta travada é pq eh pasta de root
<RudeTux> PingaR0x: tou instalando dum aspire one D255 novinho, essa merda ainda tem plastico de volta e ta lento q nem um fdp...sabem q mais...para ter garantia não posso instalar outro S.O.
<Guest7791> primero pvt que recebo teu é esse
<PingaR0x> que que vc quer fazer nela?
<Guest7791> quero colar uma pasta
<PingaR0x> RudeTux, reparta o hd que nao da nada
<Guest7791> é a pasta do amsn que fica em usr
<PingaR0x> vai por terinal
<PingaR0x> sudo
<PingaR0x> em usr?
<RudeTux> PingaR0x: swissknife da para fazer isso?
<PingaR0x> RudeTux, gparted
<PingaR0x> eu sou um só
<PingaR0x> huaahu
<RudeTux> PingaR0x:ok
<RudeTux> PingaR0x: lol
<serrat> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<serrat> ri alto agora aqui
 * PingaR0x pede colaboradores !!!
<serrat> <PingaR0x> eu sou um só
<PingaR0x> calma eu nao do conta de geral
<PingaR0x> mais eh
<PingaR0x> to flando com uns 3
<PingaR0x> ao memso tempo
<PingaR0x> calma
<serrat> rsrsrs
<RudeTux> PingaR0x: eu ja estou arrumado
<PingaR0x> menos mal
<RudeTux> PingaR0x: ;) faltam 2
<Guest7791> bom eu to ca pasta na mao aqui
<Guest7791> ahuahauha
<serrat> haeuhaeuhae
<serrat> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<PingaR0x> Guest7791, se nao me falha a memoria tem uma pasta .amsn na sua home
<PingaR0x> para isntalar coisa
<PingaR0x> nao uso amsn para confirmar
<PingaR0x> 95% dos programas desse tipo faz isso =]
<FabianoFonseca> PingaR0x:  TEM SEM A TAL PASTA .AMSN
<PingaR0x> oi?
<FabianoFonseca> PingaR0x:  TB NAÕ USO, MAS EI QUE TEM
<Guest7791> tem nada
<Guest7791> fica em otru lugar mano
<PingaR0x> duvido
<Guest7791> fica usr/share/amsn
<FabianoFonseca> Guest7791:  TEM SIM, FAZ UM CTRL+H QUE ELA VAI APRECER
<Guest7791> ja fiz mano
<Guest7791> nao so tao burro tbm
 * RudeTux agradece a FabioFonseca ; serrat ; PingaR0x
<Guest7791> nao tem nada
<PingaR0x> ls -la ~/| grep -i .amsn
<Guest7791> ahuahuah intendí nadinha
<RudeTux> PingaR0x: vou testar o q me disse pra fazer
<RudeTux> fuiii
<PingaR0x> boa sorte
<PingaR0x> eu ja venho
<PingaR0x> vou testa rgnome 3
<RudeTux> thks
<Guest7791> a galera nao da pa colar essa parada?
<Guest7791> tipo no kurumin nois abria essas pasta abrindo o terminal dentro da pasta
<serrat> Guest7791, digitou o comando que o Pinga colocou?
<Guest7791> mas e no ubuntu?
<Guest7791> ahuahuaha nao da nada comand not found
<Guest7791> eu falei que nao existe pasta .amsn
<Guest7791> pior que to googando a uma cara atraz disso
<serrat> cara então nem posso te ajudar pq não uso amsn tb
<Guest7791> ja tem umas 4 horas
<FabianoFonseca> Guest7791:  FAZ LOGO UM ALT+F2 E DIGITA GKSU NAUTILUS E BOA SORTE
<FabianoFonseca> Guest7791:  ASSIM PODE COPIAR E COLAR O QUE DESEJAR E NO LUGAR QUE QUISER.
<Guest7791> vo tentar
<serrat> Guest7791,
<serrat> ja tentou dar chmod na pasta?
<Guest7791> como faço isso?
<FabianoFonseca> serrat:  ELE DISSE QUE NÃO SABE TRABAR EM MODO TEXTO
<serrat> http://forum.zwame.pt/showthread.php?t=251616&page=1
<serrat> olha ai Guest7791
<serrat> Guest7791,
<serrat> abre o terminal e digita
<serrat> ls -al
<serrat> igual ta falando ai no link q te mandei
<Guest7791> GKSU Nautilus sem efeito
<Guest7791> serrat link quebrado
<serrat> link quebrado?
<serrat> eu to lnele aqui
<Guest7791> aqui deu pagina nao pode ser encontrada
<serrat> http://forum.zwame.pt/showthread.php?t=251616&page=1
<serrat> FabianoFonseca, entra ai no link http://forum.zwame.pt/showthread.php?t=251616&page=1 e ver se ta quebrado
<FabianoFonseca> serrat:  ta blz, abriu na boa
<Guest7791> pow no kurumin agente abria o terminal na pasta e digitava sudo batia a senha e ja era
<Guest7791> ninguem sabe destravar a pasta?
<FabianoFonseca> Guest7791:  o gksu nautilus não resolveu?
<Guest7791> fabiano isso nao deu em nada
<Guest7791> digitei e nao aconteceu nada
<serrat> cara
<serrat> entra no terminal
<Guest7791> nunca usei nao sei oque era pa acontecer mas nao aconteceu nada
<serrat> na pasta home sua
<serrat> digita ls -al
<FabianoFonseca> Guest7791:  usa GNOME ou KDE?
<serrat> cara copia o link e cola no seu navegador http://forum.zwame.pt/showthread.php?t=251616&page=1
<Guest7791> ahuahuah perguntou d+ uso o 11.04 é o maximo que sei te dizer mano
<serrat> deve ser gnome FabianoFonseca
<Guest7791> ja copiei esse link mano nao abre nada aqui
<serrat> aff
<FabianoFonseca> Guest7791:  com o unity o alt f2 não funciona emso
<Guest7791> ta galera em modo texto como mando uma pasta pra outra como root?
<Guest7791> é basico é simples vcs sabem fazer
<FabianoFonseca> Guest7791:  nós sabemos
<Guest7791> então me ensina
<Guest7791> ou a galera do ubuntu agora nao ajuda mais os users?
<FabianoFonseca> Guest7791:  onde fica então a al pasta do amsn?
<Guest7791> ja aprendí uma porrada de coisas aqui neste canal
<FabianoFonseca> merda meu teclado ta comendo letras
<FabianoFonseca> ou to digitando rapido demais.
<Guest7791> fica em usr/share/amsn/skins
<FabianoFonseca> Guest7791:  executa no termianl entaõ sudo chmod -R 777 /usr/share/amsn
<FabianoFonseca> Guest7791:  isso deve liberar para vc poder copiar e colar lá
<Guest7791> nao liberou
<Guest7791> pediu a senha e só
<Guest7791> tentei na pasta mas nada
<FabianoFonseca> Guest7791:  digita e tecla enter
<serrat> pediu a senha e vc digitou a senha?
<Porcks> Guest7791: qual o problema?
<Guest7791> opaaaa
<Guest7791> agora incluindo a pasta skins funfo
<Guest7791> vlw fabianoooo
<serrat> kkkk
<Guest7791> fabiano fonseca lho gordo bunda seca show de bola mano uma cara eu tava tentando já
<PingaR0x> Guest7791, so para avisar não ganhamos nada ajudando as vezes vc tem que ter a paciência, o mundo nao gira em sua volta
<Guest7791> hei pinga qualé
<Guest7791> eu tava de boa só pedindo ajuda só isso
<Guest7791> se algma de minha brincadeiras ofendeu alguém pesso desculpas
<serrat> então ta desculpado
<PingaR0x> nao to dando bronca
<Guest7791> vlw galera vcs são 10, a razão maior de eu amar este sistema é este canal
<PingaR0x> so estou comentando
<Guest7791> nao tem sistema com suporte melhor que o ubuntu com o canal br aqui
<serrat> xi ta bom de mel né
<Guest7791> só faltava umas cervas e umas gatinhas de bikini aí isso era o paraíso hauahuaha
<serrat> chega
<FabianoFonseca> até mais galera.
<FabianoFonseca> logo cedo tenho tampo
<Guest7791> flw fabiano camarada
<serrat> flw FabianoFonseca abraço e prazer!
<Guest7791> galera alguém sabe se tem na net um manual o algo assim com comandos de terminal?
<Guest7791> sei lá tipo só os basicos
<serrat> cara
<serrat> vai no google e digita: Comandos de terminal linux
<serrat> te garanto que vai aparecer muita coisa
<Guest7791> ahuahauha ja to lá
<Guest7791> só queria saber se vcs ja conheciam algum pra indicar
<Guest7791> ;)
<serrat> o maior manual q tem é o google :P
<Guest7791> kkkkkkkkk boa...tbm amo google
<PingaR0x> Guest7791, http://www.guiafoca.org/
<Guest7791> PingaR0x ja ouví falar muito deste na época do kurumin, nem lembrava mais
<Guest7791> é realmente muito bom
<Guest7791> bom, vlw pela ajuda galera, meu sistema ta quase perfeito ja, abrços a todos e boa insonia para quem fica!!!!
<ffr76> !ping
<ffr76> !bomdia:>)
<RudeTux> ola a todos
<RudeTux> estou com um problema de instalação do ubuntu, se houver alguem que me possa ajudar agradeço
<mvcirino> Preciso sair em 10 minutos. Se der tempo, eu ajudo
<RudeTux> mvcirino: penso que sim
<RudeTux> mvcirino: o problema tem que ver com o boot de um hd externo onde foi instalado o ubuntu
<RudeTux> mvcirino: estive cá umas horas antes e segui o conselho de um membro do #ubuntu-br pois não estava a conseguir instalar o ubuntu num HD externo (USB HD)
<mvcirino> Mas qual o problema exatamente ?
<mvcirino> #fui
<RudeTux> mvcirino: não estava a conseguir instalar desde o win7 (nem com o netbootin nem universal usb inst.), fiz reboot e tentei instalar com o win7 em modo de segurança conforme sugerido aqui no # mas não resultou. entao removi o hd do laptop e instalei o SO a partir de uma pen com o live cd (usei a pen para instalar o iso) e instalou tudo OK no HD USB mas no momento de correr não boota
<RudeTux> mvcirino: ok, obrigado na mesma :)
<RudeTux> para quem esteja por aqui e me possa ajudar agradeço (quero mesmo experimentar o ubuntu)
<RadarZ> Bom Dia....
<RudeTux> RadarZ: Bom dia, será q é vc que pode me ajudar?
<RadarZ> RudeTux manda
<RadarZ> nos tenta!!!
<RudeTux> RadarZ: obrigado. a duvida é a seguinte. tentei instalar o ubuntu num hd externo (HD USB) que veio de um laptop, tentei o netbootin e o universal usb installer. como nao estava a conseguir instalar, vim aqui ao # e varios users disseram que o problema talvez fosse do win7 (de onde estava a tentar instalar), fiz como me disseram aqui, dei um reboot e tentei instalar com o win7 em modo de
<RudeTux> segurança sem antivirus instalado mas não resultou. entao removi o hd que tinha o win7 do laptop e instalei o SO com o universal boot installer numa pendrive USB e depois a partir dessa pendrive, instalei o ubuntu no HD USB, particionei e instalou tudo OK...mas no momento que fiz reboot no HD USB quando liguei o laptop e fiz boot a partir do HD USB ele não não boota, fica somente um
<RudeTux> ecrã preto com um traço a piscar...
<RudeTux> RadarZ: peço desculpa pela extensão do texto :S
<RudeTux> entao, ninguem me pode dar uma ajuda?
<mvcirino> RudeTux, você rodou o ubuntu via live CD e deu certo ?
<RudeTux> mvcirino:nao tenho drives opticas onde possa gravar o iso por isso rodei o live cd de uma pendrive USB
<RudeTux> o meu objectivo nao é ter uma distro instalada numa pendrive
<mvcirino> Ok. E pelo pendrive não roda ?
<RudeTux> roda, mas quero poder ter espaço suficiente
<mvcirino> Ok. Então se roda, não é problema de hardware
<mvcirino> Então você pode instalar a partir do pendrive.
<RudeTux> sim mvcirino, o problema nao é HW. e isso ja eu fiz
<RudeTux> e instalou tudo certinho
<mvcirino> Só tem que garantir que o grub fique instalado no hd externo
<RudeTux> e como faço isso?
<mvcirino> Não me lembro, mas durante a instalação eu acho que ele pergunta ou dá um aviso de onde o grub será instaldo
<RadarZ> RudeTux, e se vc colocar o hd no notebook, efetuar a instalação e depois tentar bootar ?
<RudeTux> não, durante a instalação nao me deu aviso nenhum.
<RadarZ> pelo hd externo?
<RudeTux> RadarZ: ja tinha pensado nisso mas o HD é diferente
<RadarZ> diferente?
<mvcirino> Pelo que me lembro dá um aviso sim. É que faz tempo que não instalo o Ubuntu. Tenho que simular numa máquina virtual
<RudeTux> o hd que estou a usar para hd externo é antigo (tem 40Gb :P)
<RadarZ> de notebook?
<mvcirino> Não tem problema. Eu já instalei o ubuntu num pendrive de 4Gb ...
<RudeTux> RadarZ o que estou a usar para externo é de um laptop antigo 40Gb 2'5...o laptop de onde estou a fazer a instalação é um notebook
<RudeTux> *recente
<mvcirino> Estou instalando o ubuntu 11.04 numa máquina virtual pra ver esta questão do grub
<RudeTux> mvcirino: eu tenho o ubuntu instalado numa pen 2Gb...foi de la que fiz a instalação live cd para o hd externo
<RadarZ> entendi
<mvcirino> ok. Este não é problema. Pelo que entendi a instalação é feita corretamente, mas não dá boot pelo hd externo. É isso ?
<RadarZ> RudeTux ja tentou unetbootin?
<RudeTux> RadarZ: sim, já...
<RudeTux> RadarZ, unca consigo fazer boot
<RudeTux> *nunca
<mvcirino> RudeTux, tem um aplicativo chamdo Supergrub. Se puder baixar e gravar num pendrive e dar boot por ele e com o hd externo conectado, acho que vai funcionar
<mvcirino> porque na hora do boot você vai selecionar o boot pelo hd externo. Assim tira toda a dúvida se o problema está apenas no grub ou na instalação (acho que é só no grub memso)
<RudeTux> mvcirino, isso faz multiboot, certo?
<mvcirino> Ele serve, dentre outras coisas, corrigir o setor de boot
<RudeTux> mvcirino: entendi. sendo assim, o problema é que tenho o SO instalado OK mas o sector 0 não arranca, pois não está particionado
<RudeTux> (não sei se estou a dizer porcaria...)
<RudeTux> mvcirino: então instalo o supergrub numa pendrive e depois é so fazer reset e fazer boot pela pen e instalo o grub novamente, é isso?
<RudeTux> mvcirino: googlei e apareceu-me SGD USB é isso?
<MarconM> bom dia
<mvcirino> RudeTux, antes de mais nada, tente efetuar o boot pelo supergrub e então escolha dar o boot pelo hd exteno
<mvcirino> instalei o 11.04 e realmente não pede onde instalar o grub
<mvcirino> Supergrub - http://www.baixaki.com.br/download/super-grub-disk.htm
<RudeTux> mvcirino, depois de ler o wiki do supergrub, constactei o seguinte: "This method needs a Linux working system... if you do not have one you can use a SGD cdrom or floppy or even use a live cd to follow the instructions from there."
<RudeTux> mvcirino: meu netbook nao tem leitor de cd nem floppy
<RudeTux> só tem USB
<mvcirino> Então não sei ajudá-lo
<RudeTux> e MMC
<RudeTux> basicamente: preciso sempre de um disco optico para instalar o programa. pois so assim posso corrigir a instalação feita por livecd que fica mal feita porque o instalador não selecciona partição para o grub
<RudeTux> é andar em circulos, lol
<RudeTux> :P
<RudeTux> se eu estou a tentar instalar um sistema linux, como é que é possível que me seja exigido um sistema linux ja instalado para resolver os problemas de uma instalação que nem sequer esta operacional. lol
<RudeTux> mvcirino: Obrigado pelo seu tempo e por toda a ajuda que prestou
<RudeTux> Estava aqui a fazem um 'brainstorming' acerca da situação....então e se eu copiar ficheiros que estão na pen? como a pen roda direito, basicamente eu só iria necessitar do grub, portanto se eu fizer uma espécie de mirror da pendrive para o HD USB? será que resulta?
<RadarZ> RudeTux nao
<RadarZ> RudeTux nao vai rolar, ele não copia certo que nem qdo vc instala
<RadarZ> vc pode tentar usando um ghost
<RadarZ> ai sim
<RudeTux> ja tinha ouvido falar disso RadarZ, mas  parece-me um pouco complicado demais
<RudeTux> é que neste momento nao tenho mais nenhum SO instalado...o ghost faria mais sentido em maquinas com multiboot, nao é isso?
<RadarZ> não
<RadarZ> cara
<RadarZ> o ghost eh facinho
<PingaR0x> RudeTux, deu certo ont?
<mvcirino> RudeTux, quando você vai dar boot pelo hd externo, aparece o quê ? Dá uma mensagem de erro ou a tela apenas fica preta ?
<RudeTux> PingaR0x: ola, não nao deu...lol
<RudeTux> mvcirino: a tela fica preta
<RudeTux> PingaR0x: mas obrigado pela ajuda na mesma
<PingaR0x> virge
<PingaR0x> mais passou daqueel erro?
<mvcirino> Então não é problema de grub como eu havia pensado. Se fosse só grub ia dar uma erro de loader ou algo asim
<RudeTux> PingaR0x: nao, eu dei a volta, instalei o livecd numa pendrive e a rodar o live cd da pendrive instalei no HD USB, instalou tudo ok, depois fiz reboot (cantando vitória) e não deu nada, mandou tela preta
<PingaR0x> pergunta besta
<cparzewski> trollmachine http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UmQ5LsNMXZ4&feature=player_embedded,
<PingaR0x> esse hd ainda usa jumper neh?
<RudeTux> PingaR0x: não nao usa, LOL
<PingaR0x> oxi
<PingaR0x> nao era de note?
<RudeTux> PingaR0x: aqui era, agora ja é de dia (eu tava a trabalhar, mas quero resolver essa merd*)
<PingaR0x> entendi
<PingaR0x> bem to de saida
<PingaR0x> tenho que ir pro meu
<PingaR0x> vou ver dps sobre o assunto
<RudeTux> fazes bem;)
<RudeTux> eu acho é que vou dormir
<RudeTux> lol
<RudeTux> mvcirino desde o ultimo problema que tive, nao deu erro.  so aparece mesmo tela preta
<RudeTux> mvcirino: mas em live cd roda tudo blxz
<RudeTux> *blz
<RudeTux> cparzewski: isso é de gente bem aborrecida com a vida, lol
<cparzewski> hahaha, RudeTux arduino né...
<cparzewski> pode ser um TCC daqueles pra acabar com o professor
<MarconM> bom dia a todos !!!
<mvcirino> bom dia MarconM
<RudeTux> cparzewski: lol, prova de resistencia
<MarconM> mvcirino: bom dia
<RudeTux> acho q vou mas é dormir que aqui são 15h e logo á noite ainda vou trabalhar
<RudeTux> cparzewski: para não pensar que os japoneses só gostam de coisas geeks sem sentido, aqui fica um bom samba á moda nipónica para vc - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WATKduWwBWI&feature=related
<FernandoBasso> Bom dia.
<illuminarch> Bom dia
<ptl> B o M   d I a,   C o M o   V a I   a   S u A   t I a   T o M a N d O   B a N h O   d E   b A c I a   N a   Á g U a   F r I a   E m B a I x O   D a   P i A   c H u P a N d O   m E l A n C i A?
<illuminarch> ptl não sei te dizer, porque nao conheco a sua mae.
<illuminarch> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<ptl> VáRiAs LeTRaS "k"  [risada da moda]
<xGrind> hhauhau
<xGrind> Illuminarch tava ON? o.O
<Ursinha> ptl, por favor, não faça isso aqui
<RadarZ> uaheueahuaeh cada peça
<PingaR0x> Ursinha, dia
<Ursinha> diiia
<PingaR0x> FernandoBasso, dia
 * Ursinha pega a garrafa de café e coloca na mesa no canto do canal
<PingaR0x> eu quero hein
<RadarZ> ;)
<valdergallo> alguém ai conhece algum programa para alterar a partição sem perder os dados na partição para ubuntu ?
<RadarZ> RudeTux na hora que vc instala, na hora, espaco de unidade alocada, aparece o HD para selecionar... vc viu se o externo nao aparece?
<xGrind> valdergallo; gparted nao da?
<valdergallo> xGrind, não sei nunca usei o gparted sem perder os dados da partição
<valdergallo> xGrind, ele faz as modificações sem perder os dados ???
<RadarZ> valdergallo, eu tb nunca usei, qdo tem q fazer esse tipo de coisa eu gero um iso para garantir
<RadarZ> valdergallo ate mesmo um ghost
<RadarZ> ou o ..........
<RadarZ> to lembrando
<PingaR0x> gparted dá tranquilamente
<PingaR0x> desde que a partição tenha espaço livre
<PingaR0x> para ser modificada
<valdergallo> aaa massa vlw :D
<valdergallo> depois vou dar boot e testar hauhaua (vou fazer um backup para garantir)
<RadarZ> mondo
<RadarZ> mondo rescue
<RadarZ> algo assim
<RadarZ> valdergallo eu usei ele mto tempo atras para usar uma mesma instalacao em varias estacoes
<RadarZ> PingaR0x nao perde nada
<RadarZ> ?
<valdergallo> RadarZ, é qeu dividi a minha hd em 3 partes /var /home /
<PingaR0x> nao :S desde que a partição tenha espaço
<PingaR0x>  nao tem problema
<valdergallo> RadarZ, mas deixei 130gb em /var ... queria diminuir isso e jogar mais para /home
<valdergallo> :P
<PingaR0x> eita pega
<PingaR0x> 130gb em var
<PingaR0x> eh mta coisa
<valdergallo> sim hahauahua
<PingaR0x> valdergallo, pode ir com fé que não haverá problema
<valdergallo> queria voltar o /var na mesma partição do /
<valdergallo> vlw :P
<RadarZ> ueahueaheuahaeuh
<RadarZ> eu so dei azar mexendo com particao ate hj
<RadarZ> como so mexo com server, sempre meto um iso
<PingaR0x> RadarZ, nao compara, servidr com pc caseiro
<PingaR0x> RadarZ, é sacanagem huaahua
<Celsinho> bom dia!
<Celsinho> :)
<kronos321> bom dia
<MatheusNg> #ubuntu
<MatheusNg> eita, esqueci o join... rs
<RadarZ> bom dia
<binasco> opa pessoal blza? alguem sabe como adiciono excessao no scp? por ex qro copiar tudo menos uma pasta
<PingaR0x> binasco: expressão regular
<binasco> ferrou rs
<PingaR0x> binasco oxi pq? tem programa para ajudar a fazer expressão regular kiki
<PingaR0x> e outros nos repositorios doubuntu
<binasco> PingaR0x: pq qro remover tudo de um diretorio menos os arquivos que tem (.) ponto no nome...
<PingaR0x> binasco, é facil nao colocar o . que nao da por exemplo
<PingaR0x> rm -rf *
<PingaR0x> nao vai apagar o que tiver .*
<binasco> PingaR0x: eee esse comando vai apagar td man
<binasco> é algo como ls e tal
<binasco> tipo assim
<binasco> ls -t | grep -v `ls -t | head -n 1` | xargs rm -v
<binasco> mas pegando os que nao tem ponto
<binasco> pelo menos eh como desconfio que seja
<vagner4work> binasco: tente no #bash-br... a galera lá deve te dar umas dicas
<PingaR0x> binasco: apaga nao faça o teste vc mesmo...
<PingaR0x> binasco por exemplo digite  cd ~/ && mkdir teste && cd teste && mkdir .teste && rm * && ls -la
<RadarZ> Gente alguem ja montou servidor cups com quota? qual aplicacao eh melhor para fazer administracao?
<binasco> consegui listar fora os php
<binasco> ls -l | grep -i [^t\.fl]$
<binasco> mas existe outras extensoes que nao pode deletar tb
<PingaR0x> binasco, agora que entendi lol o ponto eh no meio do nome
<PingaR0x> binasco, eu achava que era só os ocultos
<binasco> hmm
<binasco> eh no meio
<binasco> to tentando com ER como me falou
<binasco> ls -l | grep -i [^\.php]$
<binasco> mas nao sei passar as outras extensoes que nao é pra listar
<binasco> PingaR0x: sabe como?
<PingaR0x> binasco, até sei so que estou um tanto inrolado aqui
<vagner4work> binasco: dê uma olhada no site do Aurélio (@oreio) http://aurelio.net/er/
<binasco> PingaR0x: susse vou tentar aqui
<binasco> sinto q to proximo de conseguir
<vagner4work> binasco: lá tem muitos exemplos e dicas... se quiser aprender mais, ali é o lugar
<binasco> vagner4work: vlw vou ler la
<MarconM> e ae povo ... alguem precisando de ajuda
<MarconM> PingaR0x: blz
<vagner4work> binasco: outra dica é o livro do mesmo autor que está disponível no sourceforge http://guia-er.sourceforge.net/
<omelete> MarconM:  desisti daquele esquema do vbox
<MarconM> kkkk
<omelete> MarconM:  criei uma rede virtual e tá funcionando bem
<omelete> só estudar agora
<MarconM> omelete: bacana
<MarconM> omelete: to querendo montar um proejto
<MarconM> PingaR0x: omelete vamus para o offtopic
<omelete> where?
<MarconM> ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<MarconM> omelete: PingaR0x
<kronos321> quit: vlws
<Known_problems> quando o sudo comando + tab naum funfao , o problem é onde mesmo ?
<rogerio> Alguém por favor me diga como resolver o problema da moldura das janelas do ubuntu onde fica os botões de fechar, maximizar  ficar desaparecendo, ja estou ficando puto!
<Known_problems> ou seja, o auto completar num quer funfar pelo sudo.
<peregrinator_six> rogerio: Boa tarde. Ubuntu 11...!?
<rogerio> estava usando o 11.04 e desisti por este problema principalmente agora no 10.10 o mesmo problema.
<peregrinator_six> rogerio: desconheço esse problema no 10.10...
<peregrinator_six> pensei que fosse no 11...
<peregrinator_six> xGrind: Boa tarde. Que belezuraem mano... http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/steel-storm-episode-2-hits-the-software-center-we-go-hands-on/
<rogerio> sinceramente o ubuntu esta me desanimando!
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; q jogo é esse?
<peregrinator_six> rogerio: bem, aqui o 10.10 fica tranquilo, ficava né, agora to de ubuntu 11 até mes que vem, to dando uma chance...
<peregrinator_six> rogerio: sinceramente, se não fosse a porrada de bugs do unity eu ficaria com o ubuntu 11, já to super adaptado a ele, acho bem dinamico e pratico! :)
<mvcirino> rogerio, você tem o emerald instalado ? E compiz ? Estes problemas que você falou parecem relacionados à eles.
<peregrinator_six> se até o lançamento do LM 11 darem uma melhoirada substancial no unity eu fico, se não, ele desce e o LM 11 sobe...
<peregrinator_six> mvcirino: provavel...
<mvcirino> peregrinator_six, acabei optando pelo 11.04, mas uso a interface classica. Ou seja, tá igual ao 10.10
<rogerio> eu gostei tambem mas não da eu acho que a carnonical esta indo pelo caminho errado lançando uma versão atrás da outra cheia de bugs.
<peregrinator_six> rogerio: se tiver com o Emerald ai, e bom fazer ele subir junto com o sistema no boot...
<rogerio> como faz isso?
<peregrinator_six> rogerio: o unico com bug que já vi até hoje foi o unity, teve outra...?! Qual...?!
<peregrinator_six> aplicativos de sessão!
<rogerio> sod coloca o nome dele?
<peregrinator_six> xGrind: show de game em mano! :D
<peregrinator_six> rogerio: add uma nova entrada...
<peregrinator_six> tem que escrever o comando que faz o atual gerenciador de janelas funcionar...
<rogerio> ja add  vamos ver se melhora
<Known_problems> resolvido!  esqueci que naum estava instalado o pacote: bash-completion
<peregrinator_six> rogerio: boot now!
<peregrinator_six> ;)
<rogerio> vamos ver se o 11.10 realmente melhora se não melhorar !
<Known_problems> ja vi que o pessoal ta reclamando bastante desse unity.... porquera?
<peregrinator_six> Known_problems: a questão é que ele não é flexivel em customização e tem uns bugs chatos é capado em certas funções basicas...
<peregrinator_six> mas tem bastante tempo pra melhorar, aliás, tem que melhorar..
<Known_problems> hummm...
<peregrinator_six> Known_problems: eu to super adapatado a dinamica dele já, mas o que enche o saco são os bugs, se melhorar substancialmente até o mes que vem eu fico, senão, ele desce e o LM 11 sobre...! ;)
<Known_problems> peregrinator_six, certo.
<peregrinator_six> *sobe..
<jardel> wireless nao funciona. Alguem sabe como resolver?ubuntu 10.10
<darouca> Boa tarde galera...
<darouca> Alguém sabe como habilitar os ícones no tray do Ubuntu 11.04?
<peregrinator_six> darouca: olha no final do da pagina... http://goncin.wordpress.com/2011/05/03/ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal-ajustes-para-melhorar-a-usabilidade-do-unity/
<POwerless> o povo meu flah zuou
<POwerless> como arruma?
<darouca> peregrinator_six, Usei exatamente ela... Porém, os ícones de Bateria, Rede e Som não funcionam mais...
<darouca> peregrinator_six, Eles estão lá... Mas você clica e não ocorre nada... Alguma idéia?
<peregrinator_six> ai não sei...
<ElDeablo> vcs já viram isso? http://ubuntulife.wordpress.com/2011/05/11/gunity-facilitando-aun-mas-la-configuracion-de-unity/
<NuevoCarpeta> Tarde
<darouca> peregrinator_six, rsrs... Valeu...
<darouca> Mas alguém passa por isso?
<peregrinator_six> tarrde
<darouca> MarconM, E aeee...
<jardel> wireless nao funciona. Alguem sabe como resolver?ubuntu 10.10
<NuevoCarpeta> jardel: esta devidamente instalado os drivers?
<POwerless> clico em um video do youtube ele nao mostra nada..fica tela preta
<POwerless> alguem sabe pq?
<ElDeablo> jardel http://goo.gl/XcMQ1
<peregrinator_six> darouca: vou deixar o unity original aqui até o lançamento do LM 11, se não ouver mudanças significativas até lá, p ubuntu 11 desce e o LM 11 sobe...! ;)
<NuevoCarpeta> POwerless: tente limpar o cache de seu navegador, caso não de tente reinstalar o pacote do flash
<jardel> NuevoCarpeta:Como faço para ver se esta instalado?
<NuevoCarpeta> jardel: lspci
<darouca> peregrinator_six, Eu voltei com o gsettings reset com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist e vou esperar também...
<POwerless> como limpa o cache?
<jardel> NuevoCarpeta:jardel@Jardel-Note-Ubuntu:~$ lspci
<jardel> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 671MX
<jardel> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS AGP Port (virtual PCI-to-PCI bridge)
<jardel> 00:02.0 ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS968 [MuTIOL Media IO] (rev 01)
<jardel> 00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 [IDE] (rev 01)
<jardel> 00:03.0 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.1 Controller (rev 0f)
<jardel> 00:03.1 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.1 Controller (rev 0f)
<jardel> 00:03.3 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 2.0 Controller
<jardel> 00:04.0 Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 191 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev 02)
<jardel> 00:05.0 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SATA Controller / IDE mode (rev 03)
<jardel> 00:06.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] PCI-to-PCI bridge
<jardel> 00:07.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] PCI-to-PCI bridge
<jardel> 00:0b.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 05)
<ElDeablo> pqp
<jardel> 00:0b.1 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 22)
<jardel> 00:0b.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 12)
<NuevoCarpeta> adicionado no ignore
<ElDeablo> que lixo
<jardel> 00:0f.0 Audio device: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Azalia Audio Controller
<jardel> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
<jardel> 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<peregrinator_six> darouca: eu faço assim, se quero algo no painel ponho a sessão classica do GNOME, não mexo no unity não, muita dor de cabeça... :S
<jardel> jardel@Jardel-Note-Ubuntu:~$
<darouca> peregrinator_six, Eu estou tentando me acostumar em não ter, algo que não gosto, entende? Quero mas não posso. Então não tenho... rsrsrs
<ElDeablo> jardel se vc fosse um cara sagaz, já teria resolvido isso, com 2 cliques eu já achei a solução no "Pai dos burros" http://goo.gl/UkPmc
<ZNC> ElDeablo: sem ofensas
<jardel> ElDeablo:Cara to inicindo com linux, usava winxp
<jardel> *iniciando
<ZNC> jardel: nao ligue para troll's,
<ElDeablo> onde eu ofendi ZNC ? Ofensa é o cara colar uma porrada de linha no canal!
<ZNC> com 2 cliques eu já achei a solução no "Pai dos burros"
<ElDeablo> isso é ofender?
<ElDeablo> deixa de mimimi!
<ZNC> acabou de chamar ele de burro
<ElDeablo> aff
<peregrinator_six> darouca: me sinto disconfortavel, mas não a ponto de deixar de usar nao, pra falar a verdade o que me aborrece de verdade são as pancadas de bugs do unity, isso vindo de uma empresa do porte da canonical é inaceitavel pra mim, mas...
<ElDeablo> isso é um apelido derivado para o google, se fosse ofensa, todos na internet estriam ofendidos com tal termo
<ElDeablo> estariam*
<ZNC> jardel: notebook ou desktop?
<jardel> ZNC:Notebook
<peregrinator_six> boa tarde ZNC :D
<ZNC> jardel: no notebook nao tem um botao para ativar desativar?
<jardel> ZNC:tem esta ativo
<ZNC> jardel: a tecla de atalho fn+(f alguma coisa)
<jardel> ZNC:tem uma chave liga/desl
<darouca> peregrinator_six, Eu não encontrei muitos erros em nenhuma das duas máquinas que decidi atualizar... Porém, o tray é algo pessoal e muito usado... Pensei que isso não ia mudar...
<ZNC> jardel: quando quiser colar linhas q seja muito grande usa o http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ZNC> jardel: ifconfig << nao mostra ela nao?
<peregrinator_six> darouca: mas aqui tem, varias vezes aparecem um bugs graficos nos icones e quando se tenta mexer no compiz pelo ccsm, nossa, o fim do mundo... :S
<ZNC> 12:27 preciso ir, estagio
<peregrinator_six> ZNC: :*******
<ZNC> peregrinator_six: mmm boa tarde :-P ate mais a noite se der entro no irc pelo estagio
<ZNC> peregrinator_six: :***
<peregrinator_six> :D
<peregrinator_six> bom estagio!
<jardel> ZNC:OK, deculpa a todos ae....
<peregrinator_six> jardel: desculpa pelo que, que isso rapaz, se tá aprendendo! ;)
<peregrinator_six> sinta-se a vontade. Nenhum humano que eu conheça aprendeu sem errar...
<darouca> peregrinator_six, Eu fiquei sabendo e vejo muitas pessoas reclamando... Não duvido em um futuro próximo eles trocarem o Unity pelo Gnome3... #Sonho meu... rsrs
<jardel> peregrinator_six: ta certo, acredito que todos aqui um dia foram iniciantes...
<peregrinator_six> jardel: eu sou semi-iniciante! :D
 * peregrinator_six aushuahsuhahs
<peregrinator_six> darouca: a verdade que com o tempo os dois vão se desenvolver bastante, vão ficar super agradaveis de se usar! Questão de tempo! ;)
<darouca> Eu só saio do iniciante o dia que eu souber fazer tudo pela linda tela preta... rsrsrs peregrinator_six jardel ZNC
<darouca> peregrinator_six, A gente que é muito apressado... hahahaha
<peregrinator_six> darouca: só to suportando o ubuntu 11 por gratidão a tudo o que aprendi com o ubuntu até hoje...
<peregrinator_six> mas se ele não melhorar substancialmente até o lançamento do LM 11 irei exercer meu soberano direito de liberdade, irei pra o LM 11!
<peregrinator_six> mas to torcendo bastante pra o unity melhorar até lá, bem legal de usar! :)
<darouca> peregrinator_six, Como estou a apenas um ano no Linux ainda não vejo a necessidade de degustar outras distribuições. Talvez em um futuro...
<peregrinator_six> darouca: eu conheci ele praticamente desde o principio, o meunprimeiro que tenho a copia do live cd até hoje aqui foi o 5.04, o segundo a sair...
<wendell> boa tarde galera
<wendell> quem aki voltou para a versão 10.10
<wendell> ????
<serrat> peregrinator_six, usa o FreeBSD cru e monta ele ao seu gosto
<serrat> wendell vc voltou pq?
<wendell> o compiz
<wendell> gestor simples n instala
<wendell> com isso perdi vários recursos
<wendell> q usava antes
<serrat> humm
<serrat> eu não tive problemas
<wendell> o recurso fogo
<serrat> tive problema com o a placa wireless mas consegui resolver com alguns apt-get update
<wendell> funciona
<serrat> o resto ta ok por enquanto :P
<PingaR0x> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<wendell> qual tua vga?
<serrat> fala ai PingaR0x ;)
<PingaR0x> wendell, sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager <- para compiz
<PingaR0x> na 11.04
<wendell> tive problema com o cubo
<peregrinator_six> serrat: que nada, não quero ter trabalho, se quiser eu arrumo ele no unity mesmo, aqui tem trampo de sobra pra quem quer sarna pra se coçar... :P
<serrat> peregrinator_six, kkkk
 * peregrinator_six aconselha a não mexer no ccsm do unity não, será uma experiencia bem ddesagradavel... :S
<wendell> aqui sumiram todas as janelas qndo ativei
<wendell> rs
<serrat> tem atalho pelo teclado para abrir o terminal? qual é?
<wendell> minha vga é uma Geforce 9400GT 1gb
<peregrinator_six> quem quiser sofrer com o compiz no unity tá ai a dicas... http://www.aprigiosimoes.com.br/2011/05/05/compiz-no-unity-ubuntu-11-04/
<serrat> wendell, olha ai o link ^
<wendell> vou olhar
<wendell> vlw
<wendell> foi um dos motivos q me fez voltar a versão 10.10
<peregrinator_six> é tão bizarro que nem mexo nisso... :P
<peregrinator_six> deixo como tá mesmo...
<serrat> kkk
<peregrinator_six> já me acostumei apesar de não aceitar...
<Serrat_OFF> vou no banco ali :P
<peregrinator_six> Serrat_OFF: traz grana pra eu! :d
<jardel> peregrinator_six:Resolvido, antes de questionar aqui tentei ativar em Sistemas>Adm>Drivers adicionais porem estava dando erro, agora tentei de novo e deu certo
<peregrinator_six> jardel: otimo! :)
<peregrinator_six> jardel: tá de qual ubuntu...?!
<peregrinator_six> 10.10..?!
<jardel> peregrinator_six:isso, tentei atualizar mas nao teu certo
<wendell> deixa quieto
<wendell> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<wendell> qndo sair a versão 11.10
<wendell> volto a usar
<wendell> kkkkkkkkkkk
<jardel> peregrinator_six:isso, tentei atualizar mas nao teu certo e tive que instalar tudo de novo
<peregrinator_six> jardel: http://opiratadigital.files.wordpress.com/2010/05/livro_ubuntu1.pdf
<peregrinator_six> vai ser bem util pra ti!
<peregrinator_six> ;)
<wendell> tow esperando o Mint 11
<wendell> final
<jardel> peregrinator_six: Blz, vou ler agora...
<wendell> pra testar
<peregrinator_six> wendell: e o que eu falei antes, se o unity não mudar substancialmente até o LM 11 ele desce e o LM 11 sobe! :D
<wendell> é verdade
<mandrak> por favor, alguem sabe de algum pluguin para abirir .pdf dentro do firefox?
<peregrinator_six> mandrak: http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=abrir+.pdf+pelo+firefox&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<vagner4work> mandrak: se você instalar o Adobe Reader o firefox passa a abrir os pdfs automaticamente
<mandrak> peregrinator_six, obrigado, vou ver :D
<mandrak> vagner4work, mas sera q ele é seguro? kkkkkkkkk
<vagner4work> mandrak: é sim
<mandrak> vagner4work, ok :) valeu!
<vagner4work> só que ele é um pouco pesado... seu desktop/notebook não pode ser muito fraco
<vagner4work> http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Using%20the%20Adobe%20Reader%20plugin%20with%20Firefox
<mandrak> certo
<mandrak> :D
<MarconM> darouca: e ae
<aajjbb> hi
<RadarZ> Aonde ficam esses path no ubuntu? /usr/local/mysql/bin/mysql
<PingaR0x> RadarZ, tenta ver se nao fica no /opt/
<RadarZ> path lpr /usr/local/cups/bin/lpr
<RadarZ> minha opt ta vazia
<PingaR0x> whereis mysql
<PingaR0x> RadarZ, nao tenho a ctz exata da aonde fica
<MarconM> ola a todos
<RadarZ> hum apareceu varios dir aqui, vo ve se acho o certo
<RadarZ> to instalando o IBQUOTA
<RadarZ> gerenciador de impressao
<RadarZ> vamo ve se rola
<RadarZ> o tutorial eh em freebsd os path sao diferente
<PingaR0x> RadarZ, /usr/bin/mysql
<RadarZ> tem uma porrada de binario mas nao tem pasta
<RadarZ> mysql la dentro
<RadarZ> eu acho q eh so usr/bin vo testa
<tiagoscd> RadarZ, /usr/share/mysql não?
<tiagoscd> e tem os arquivos de configuração do servidor, em /etc/mysql/
<RadarZ> tem sim
<RadarZ> vou testar aqui vamo ve
<peregrinator_six> ALguem ai poderia me dizer aonde se encontra a opção do Empathy pra mudar a codificação quando você usa ele pra conectar no IRC...!?
<RadarZ> tiagoscd acho q era isso mesmo, mas nao funcionou
<tiagoscd> RadarZ, o que está tentando fazendo?
<tiagoscd> ah tá, instalando gerenciador de impressão
<tiagoscd> no caso, em PATH_MYSQL você deve colocar
<tiagoscd> /usr/bin/mysql
<kalvinno> boa tarde
<kalvinno> ajuda por favor galera
<kalvinno> primeiro como faço pra saber se estou logado ou não...
<kalvinno> estou migrando do rWindows 7 pra Ubuntu 11
<kalvinno> e to cheio de dúvida
<kalvinno> mas muito animado... visto q um amigo disse que atchurma aki ajuda abessa
<kalvinno> não sei os comandos e tals
<kalvinno> como me registro?
<peregrinator_six> kalvinno: se quer dicas do IRC, é isso...?!
<kalvinno> sim.. a princípio é isso
<darouca> kalvinno, Você perguntou no outro canal... Te mandei um link...
<darouca> kalvinno, http://migre.me/4wrET
<kalvinno> e desde já obrigado
<kalvinno> desculpe darouca é q to perdidaço aki
<darouca> kalvinno, hahahahaha... Sem problemas... Abriu o link? Isso ai vai te ajudar a usar o IRC.
<kalvinno> ta abrindo
<kalvinno> como faço pra mandar mesmo mensagem só pra ti...
<peregrinator_six> kalvinno: http://www.baboo.com.br/conteudo/modelos/default.aspx?a=4713
<peregrinator_six> esses cpmandos ai são validos aqui também...
<peregrinator_six> *comandos...
<darouca> kalvinno, Pra manda mensagem pra alguém é só colocar o nick.
<kalvinno> darouca... é assim rsrs?
<kalvinno> eu sei q sou cadastrado mas não sei como logar
<peregrinator_six> kalvinno: http://www.forum-invaders.com.br/vb/showthread.php/4458-Tutorial-IRC-Para-Iniciantes
<peregrinator_six> kalvinno:  pra logar é assim, ( /msg NickServ identify "sua senha aqui" ) sem aspas...
<peregrinator_six> ops, parenteses...
<RadarZ> faz falta o canal #ajuda que tinha na brasnet
<kalvinno> darouca eu digitei /ns register PalavraPasse oteu@endereço.mail e apareceu kalvinno is already restered
<kalvinno> fiz o q falou peregrinator
<kalvinno> vlw
<kalvinno> acho q já to registrado e logado
<kalvinno> mas pra mandar mensagem só  pra ti... do jeito q eu comece a digitar seu nick e aí aparece vc e tal.. como faz... tem q apertar alguma tecla?
<tiagoscd> kalvinno, se estiver usando o xchat, pra um "chat privado" basta clicar com o direito em cima do nick que deseja conversar e escolher a opção "Open Dialog Window"
<vanderson> ´´´´´´´´´
<Aprendiz> oi
<kalvinno> oi
<peregrinator_six> kalvinno: entendo o que você quer fazer, é assim ó, escreve só as primeiras 3 letras do meu nome e auto completa com Tab e aperta Enter!
<Aprendiz> oi galera
<Serrat_OFF> opa
<MarconM> opa
<peregrinator_six> Serrat_OFF: cade minha grana...?!
<darouca> peregrinator_six, acho que era isso que o kalvinno queria mesmo... o TAB
<peregrinator_six> :P
 * peregrinator_six XD
<Aprendiz> alguém aí pode me ajudar em uma quistão
<peregrinator_six> Aprendiz: solta ela ai...
<Serrat> peregrinator_six, cara gastei em um marmitex da hora ali :P
<Serrat> huaehuaeha
<peregrinator_six> ¬¬
<Serrat> solta a questão e a gente tenta ajudar
 * peregrinator_six :P AUHSUAHSUASHAUHSHA
<Serrat> peregrinator_six, vc tem twitter?
<Aprendiz> ninguém fala aqui
<Aprendiz> pffffffffff
<Serrat> Aprendiz,
<Serrat> Aprendiz, nós estamos escrevendo
<Serrat> Aprendiz, não ta lendo?
<peregrinator_six> Serrat: não, não vejo necessidade dessas coisas não...
<Serrat> peregrinator_six, blz
<mandrak> tem que ter um pouco de paciência
<mandrak> :]
<peregrinator_six> nem sei mexer nesse bagulhete ai de twitter... :P
<Serrat> rsrsrs
<Serrat> mandrak, acho q ele nao ta lendo nossas msgs
<peregrinator_six> Aprendiz: qual sua perguntar...?! Se não falar fica impossivel...?!
<peregrinator_six> *pergunta...
<kalvinno> peregrinator_six, vlw irmão, isso mesmo
<mandrak> Serrat, no meu caso, eu tinha uma divida e o pessoal aqui me atendeu
<mandrak> :)
<Serrat> sempre atendem só ter paciencia
<mandrak> *duvida
<Serrat> Aprendiz, escreve a duvida aqui
<Aprendiz> pessoal, é o seguinte, estou dando os primeiros passos em ubuntu.
<Aprendiz> quando acesso o site come2play
<Aprendiz> com o firefox nao da pra jogar
<Aprendiz> a tela fica branca
<Serrat> vc tem q instalar o plugin do flash
<Serrat> ta instalado?
<Aprendiz> alguém sabe porquê
<Serrat> peregrinator_six, ajuda ele ai
<Serrat> vou ter q sair agora
<Aprendiz> n sei como fazer
<Aprendiz> pfff
<Serrat> Aprendiz, vc tem q instalar o flash
<Aprendiz> ok, será que pode me dar uma dica de como fazer..?
<Serrat> sim
<Serrat> sabe abrir o terminal do ubuntu?
<Aprendiz> fica onde??
<MarconM> Aprendiz: vai no site da abobe
<Aprendiz> diga o nome
<MarconM> la ele instala automatico o flash
<Aprendiz> ah ok
<Aprendiz> tou indo
<MarconM> igual no sistema da janelinha
<Aprendiz> vou tentar entao
<MarconM> ok
<Aprendiz> muito obrigado
<MarconM> Aprendiz: http://www.adobe.com/products/flashplayer/fp_distribution3.html
<MarconM> dae tem la linux .... pega o arquivo DEB
<MarconM> Aprendiz:
<MarconM> http://www.adobe.com/go/fp10_linux_deb
<PingaR0x> aprendiz abrir terminal ctrl alt T
<MarconM> voce pode abrir o terminal
<MarconM> e digitar terminal
<MarconM> q abre o terminal
<MarconM> ^^
<Aprendiz> estou lá, mas ainda n descobri
<Aprendiz> rss
<Serrat> se tivese ido pelo terminal já tava instalado
<Serrat> Aprendiz, la no site que o MarconM te mandou tem os sistemas operacionais na seção do linux tem um arquivo .DEB
<peregrinator_six> Aprendiz: qual o seu UBuntu...?!
<Serrat> faz o download dele
<peregrinator_six> Aprendiz: 10.10, 11.04...?!
<MarconM> Aprendiz: eu te mandei o link ... é soh clicar e baixar
<MarconM> http://www.adobe.com/go/fp10_linux_deb
<MarconM> para ubuntu é .deb
<MarconM> ocmo se fosse o .exe para o sistema da jenela
<Aprendiz> ja fiz isso
<Aprendiz> mas tem lá 3
<MarconM> ¬¬
<Serrat> só tem 1 DEB
<MarconM> baixa o deb .. neh
<Serrat> não tem 3 DEB
<Serrat> só tem 1
<MarconM> te falei 4 vezes
<MarconM> baixa o deb
<Aprendiz> download DEB??
<Aprendiz> É este
<MarconM> http://www.adobe.com/go/fp10_linux_deb " olha no fim do arquivo
<Aprendiz> ok
<MarconM> .deb
<peregrinator_six> Aprendiz: rapaz, responde a minha pergnta ai, qual o seu ubuntu...?!
<Serrat> MarconM, quando for assim, ensinar fazer pelo terminal é melhor :P rsrs
<peregrinator_six> *pergunta..
<MarconM> Serrat: imagina pelo terminal
<Aprendiz> 11.04
 * MarconM sai correndo
<MarconM> kkkkkk
<Aprendiz> ultima versao
<MarconM> Aprendiz: baixa ae e da dois click
<MarconM> nao tem erro
<MarconM> vai pedir senha se digita
<MarconM> e seja feliz
<MarconM> \\o
<Serrat> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<peregrinator_six> Aprendiz: divirta-se http://ubuntued.info/multimedia-no-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal
<MarconM> pessoal vamu deixar ele instalar o flash
<MarconM> mvcirino: tem que proteger esse nick hein
<mvcirino> Ué? Mas eu já registrei ele MarconM
<Serrat> mvcirino, vc identificou
<mvcirino> Será que não configurei ele com senha ? ... tenho que veristo
<peregrinator_six> MarconM: acho que não vai ter jeito pra o ubuntu 11 não, se não tiver mudanças subastancias no compiz e no unity até o mes que vem, ele vai rodar mano... http://www.linuxmint.com/rel_katya_whatsnew.php#mintwelcome
<peregrinator_six> :P
<darouca> MarconM, Acho que pelo terminal ia ser mais rápido mesmo
<Aprendiz> faz funciona, muito obrigado a todos,
<Aprendiz> valeu
<Serrat> nada
<MarconM> peregrinator_six: como assim
<MarconM> <peregrinator_six> MarconM: acho que não vai ter jeito pra o ubuntu 11 não, se não tiver mudanças subastancias no compiz e no unity até o mes que vem, ele vai rodar mano... http://www.linuxmint.com/rel_katya_whatsnew.php#mintwelcome
<MarconM> nao entendi
<MarconM> se nao tiver mudanças
<MarconM> q tipo de mudanças no unity
<MarconM> nossa ... quanto verde nesse mint ...olha q sou palmerense
<mvcirino> MarconM, o Mint tá show no meu note. Só no desktop que ele cisma de dar umas travadas com o compiz
<MarconM> hunm
<peregrinator_six> barna: :)
<barna> peregrinator_six, e ai blz?
<peregrinator_six> barna: não muito, pois estou usando o bugabundo do unity... :p
 * peregrinator_six XD
<barna> hahahahahahha
<peregrinator_six> barna: e você rapaz, já migrou pra essa trsiteza...!?
<barna> eu to aki firme e forte no lucid!
<Serrat> caraca fechei meu skype e ele não foi pra try
<peregrinator_six> barna: ainda bem que você sabe usar seu cérebro! :D
<darouca> Serrat, Direto ocorre isso aqui... Tenho que dar um kill e tentar de novo...
<barna> hehehehehehehhe
<Serrat> q tenso em :P
<barna> eu usei o 11.04 com o gnome normal! funfou bem!
<darouca> Serrat, Fico brigando com ele...
<Serrat> kkkk
<Serrat> darouca, vai no terminal e digita oq?
<peregrinator_six> barna: é, experimeta por o compiz pra girar o cubo e se vai ver o bem que ele vai funfar... :s
<darouca> Serrat, Eu vou no terminal, pego o processo, mato ele e inicio o skype de novo... Normalmente na segunda fica no tray
<irado> hellow people :)
<irado> estou pensando em mudar para o Ubuntu-64 (amd, etc), porém no site há  a indicação de que o RECOMENDADO é o 32 bit.. será que compensa mudar?
<peregrinator_six> irado: qualç o hardware...?!
<peregrinator_six> *qual...
<Andre_Gondim> irado, sim compensa
<irado> graaande gondim, mano veio..
<irado> peregrinator_six: um dual-core
<peregrinator_six> quanto de memo...?!
<irado> intel, of course ;)
<irado> 8G
<peregrinator_six> sim!
<peregrinator_six> compensa e muito no seu caso!
<irado> obviamente, só reconhece 3.9G (4)
<peregrinator_six> pode ir tranquilo então!
<peregrinator_six> vai valer muito a pena pra você!
<irado> é.. pelo menos vai usar toda a RAM disponivel, embora eu nem precise de tanto.. mas tadinha da bixinha.. abandonada
<peregrinator_six> irado: se tem é pra usar! :)
<peregrinator_six> irado: eu não uso todas minhas conexões usbs, mas quero sempre funcionando, vai que precise! ;)
<irado> pois é.. além do que (creio) tudo vai acabar chegando nos 64b
<irado> bem.. vou arriscar neste fimdi
<Serrat>  voltei 
<MarconM> voltei
<MarconM> fui ver umas " amigas "
<MarconM> na casa das prima
<irado> RSS
<peregrinator_six> MarconM: ai isso se chama pelo nome de "amigas" é...?! 00
<MarconM> peregrinator_six: elas sao amigas na verdade ...
<MarconM> aeuahuaheauah
<peregrinator_six> se tá falando fazer o que né...?! :P
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkk
<peregrinator_six> sei de nada não, não me comprometa...
<MarconM> alguem sabe algum site de falhas
<MarconM> que mostra as falhas encontradoas no apache, protftpd
<PingaR0x> www.exploit-db.com
<MarconM> vlw
<MarconM> PingaR0x: rapaz ...se sempre tem a resposta para tudo
<MarconM> eu acho q o google é na verdade o PingaR0x
<MarconM> PingaR0x: voce é o google neh safado ... ta fazendo segredo
<PingaR0x> MarconM, tenho bot de procura kkk
<MarconM> =/
<MarconM> eu acho q voce é o bot PingaR0x
<MarconM> kkkkk
<PingaR0x> soy não :(
<MarconM> yes u is
<MarconM> tu es
<Daw> Boa noite a todos, gostaria de saber se alguém aqui pode me ajudar com um driver de rede sem fio, o problema é o seguinte, comprei um notebook novo, e ele tem uma placa rt3090, porém o ubuntu reconheceu 3 modulos para ela, rt2800pci (nativo) rt2860sta e rt3090sta
<Daw> eu queria saber como faço pra forçar o sistema a carregar o driver rt3090sta, já tentei dar blacklist nos dois 28XX através do modprobe
<Daw> porém quando eu uso o blacklist, carrega sempre o 2860, mesmo colocando ele na blacklist
<tiagoout> BN,configure: error: "tinfo nor ncurses not found"
<tiagoout> , alguem sabe que dependencia é essa?
<tiagoout> por favor
<Daw> tiagoout, o que você está tentando fazer?
<tiagoout> ou como instalo essa dependencia?
<tiagoout> tentando instalar o programa poldek
<Daw> 1 segundo
<darouca> Daw, da uma olhada se isso aqui te ajuda: http://www.tecnoloide.com.br/site/2011/03/09/faca-a-placa-sem-fio-do-seu-notebook-microboard-funcionar/
<Daw> darouca, Lol, qual cheat pra descobrir o fabricante do meu note?
<darouca> Daw, Hahahahahahaha... Muita gente passa por esse problema... E a maioria é do mesmo fabricante...
<darouca> Por isso escrevi esse post
<tiagoout> Daw, ?
<Daw> darouca, é, pelo que vi nenhum outro fabricante usa esse modelo de placa, vou seguir e retorno aqui
<Daw> tiagoout, dei uma busca aqui, não encontrei muita coisa sobre esse programa =/
<Daw> tiagoout, tente uma busca pela dependência, ou a saída do erro
<Daw> darouca, sabe me dizer por que mesmo colocando os 2 módulos no blacklist, um deles ainda continua sendo carregado?
<darouca> Daw, Não... rsrs
<Daw> teoricamente isso faria com que o driver correto fosse carregado, certo?
<tiagoout> Daw, a saída de erro é essa
<tiagoout> checking for tigetstr in -ltinfo... no
<tiagoout> checking for tigetstr in -lncurses... no
<tiagoout> configure: error: "tinfo nor ncurses not found"
<tiagoout> a acho que entendi: ltinfo e lncurses né
<darouca> Daw, na teoria acredito que sim... Mas no meu caso também não rolou...
<Daw> tiagoout, tente fazer uma busca com essa saída no google, quase sempre encontro solução dessa forma
<Daw> darouca, vou desconectar aqui pra testar e ver se funciona
<vitorlobo> a equipe do kernel do ubuntu só tem cueca
<vitorlobo> avemariah
<vitorlobo> :S
<Daw> darouca, o seu é da serie iron
<Daw> ?
<darouca> Daw, eu estou usando o wireless com essa dica agora... Mesma marca...
<darouca> Daw, sim
<vitorlobo> tiagoout: sudo apt-get autoremove pra remover as dependencias desnecessarias q seu sistema esta carregando...assim, caso ajam algumas, provavelmente atrapalhem na instalação de outras
<vitorlobo> é bom da uma verificada
<Daw> darouca, legal, vou desconectar aqui e seguir os passos
<tiagoout> tentei sudo apt-get install ltinfo, mas não funcionou, não sabes que dependencia pode ser
<chicognu> como eu acesso pastas compartilhadas em um windows do ubuntu 11;04?
<darouca> chicognu, Se não me engano. Abra uma pasta de Ctrl+L e digite smb://IP DA MÁQUINA
<chicognu> darouca, humm
<tiagoout> tentei instalar uma dependencia e deu isso:
<tiagoout> Você deve querer executar 'apt-get -f install' para corrigí-los:
<tiagoout> Os pacotes a seguir têm dependências desencontradas:
<tiagoout>  eclipse-pde : Depende: eclipse-jdt (= 3.5.2-8ubuntu3) mas não será instalado
<tiagoout> E: Dependências desencontradas. Tente 'apt-get -f install' sem nenhum pacote (ou especifique uma solução).
<chicognu> porra
<chicognu> ubuntu ta horrivel
<chicognu> :S
<chicognu> depois que se acostuma com uma interface
<chicognu> pra ir pra outra
<chicognu> fode tudo
<Ricardo__> chicognu, é vero
<darouca> chicognu, Mas vamos combinar... É só usar a antiga. Simples.
<chicognu> darouca, era o que eu ia perguntar agora
<chicognu> :)
<chicognu> como ?
<chicognu> apt-get what ?
<chicognu> :)
<darouca> chicognu, A tela de login quando você clicar em cima de você embaixo tem um menu. Clique e altere para versão Clássica.
<chicognu> valeu
<chicognu> brb
<chicognu> OMG OMG OMG tudo ta normal agora
<chicognu> :P
<darouca> chicognu, Hahahahahaha... Por enquanto o Gnome está vindo junto... Não sei se na próxima vem...
#ubuntu-br 2011-05-13
<chicognu> darouca, pô n sei se é apenas preguiça de aprender a usar uma nova interface mas eu acho meio inutil essa interface nova
<chicognu> darouca, por exemplo vc clica no lançador da nova interface, ai toma a tela inteira, e oferece menos opçoes do que se clicar em programas
<darouca> chicognu, Ela é mais sensitiva... Muito mais simples e prática. O problema é que ela ainda não está 100%. Fica dando pau...
<chicognu> vc acha ?
<darouca> chicognu, É que eu uso muito o teclado e pouco o mouse... Pra mim tanto faz a barra
<darouca> chicognu, acho
<darouca> fui
<idUb> boa noite galera
<vitorlobo> idUb: boa
<idUb> alguem poderia dar uma força.. ubuntu não esta executando nenhum script
<vitorlobo> tipo?
<idUb> vitorlobo saberia dizer pq o linuz da permissão negada ao execuaytr algum script ./
<vitorlobo> idUb: vc faz em modo root?
<idUb> em root mesmo
<vitorlobo> a
<vitorlobo> ja sei
<vitorlobo> perai
<idUb> so da permiossão negada
<idUb> ja ate dei um chmod +s nos arquivos me mwemso assim não vai/
<vitorlobo> idUb: chmod +x nome_do_arquivo.extensão
<vitorlobo> +x e nao +s
<vitorlobo> idUb: testa ae
<idUb> blz.. vou la no linux fazer isso
<idUb> ja conecto aqui
<idUb> vitorlobo blz mano
<brunoLinhares> ola galaera!
<brunoLinhares> alguem conhece algo sobre maquinas virtuais?
<MarconM> ola brunoLinhares
<MarconM> isso nao é assunto para ca
<MarconM> aqui é duvida relacionadas ao ubun tu
<brunoLinhares> ?
<MarconM> voc e tm que pesquisar no google
<brunoLinhares> então!?
<MarconM> ou vá para offtopic
<brunoLinhares> quero instalar dentro do ubuntu
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> tudo bem
<MarconM> o que tem
<brunoLinhares> quero criar uma maquina dentro do ubuntu
<MarconM> se o seu ubuntu der algo errado
<MarconM> ou nao instalr ou n ao reconhecer
<MarconM> dae sim voce pergunta aqui
<MarconM> entra na centra de programas la
<MarconM> e digita Virtualbox
<MarconM> clica em instalar ele vai pedir senha .. do usuario
<MarconM> e vai instalar
<brunoLinhares> ok
<MarconM> é soh usar depois
<brunoLinhares> bele
<MarconM> virtualbox, vmware player
<brunoLinhares> vo procurar aqui
<MarconM> tem para ubuntu ok
<MarconM> outra duvida sobre ele voce tem ue entrar no canal deles
<MarconM> #vbox
<peregrinator_six> brunoLinhares: qual o seu ubuntu...?!
<peregrinator_six> brunoLinhares: ?
<Porcks> brunoLinhares: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<Porcks> brunoLinhares: o melhor a fazer é adicionar o repositorio e instalar a versão 4 do virtualbox é um dos mais simples de aprender
<Known_problems> brunoLinhares, canal vivaolinux, LinuxAjuda , pessoal la ajuda.
<Andre_Gondim> brunoLinhares, http://andregondim.eti.br/2011/02/virtual-box-no-ubuntu/
 * peregrinator_six ...
<NuevoCarpeta> Boa noite
<peregrinator_six> Boa.
<NuevoCarpeta>  Erros/saídas de mais de 3 linhas? - podes dizer saída do que?
<NuevoCarpeta> erros acho normal, mas saídas?
<NuevoCarpeta> http://pt.thefreedictionary.com/sa%C3%ADda
<idub_> vitorlobo
<idub_> vitorlobo blz mano
<vitorlobo> ae
<vitorlobo> deu certo la?
<idub_> deu
<idub_> tava tentando alterar as permissões numa partição fat32
<idub_> ele so altera em partições linux
<idub> opa galera
<idub> pessoal, uso um pentium 4 com opção de HT, mas quando deixo o Ht ativado no processador o ubuntu não da boot.. alguma dica do que seja..
<xGrind> idub; oq é HT? :x
<idub> é uma funcão do processador
<idub> geralemnete presente nos pentium 4
<Porcks> idub vc tem outro sistema no micro?
<idub> XP
<idub> Porks o linux reinicia se eu ativar o ht, XP vai de boa
<idub> reinicia durante o boot
<idub> sera culpa do acpi?
<tiagoout> configure: error: "rpmlib not found", alguem por favor sabe como instalo essa dependencia?
<Porcks> idub dificil de saber em
<tiagoout> to tentando instalar esse arquivo: poldek-0.20.tar.bz2
<Porcks> idub qual versão vc tem instalada?
<idub> Porks ja cacei no google e não achei nada tmb
<idub> Porks é um dell deve ser essa bios lesada
<daw> darouca: opa, ta por aí?
<lima> Ursinha, ZNC ubuntu girls
<darouca> daw, oi
<Porcks> idub quando vc instalo o ubuntu tava ligado ou desligado?
<daw> darouca: então, segui o tópico mas não deu muito certo, o modulo padrão era o 2800, botei ele na blacklist, mas o meu pc por alguma razão tem o modulo 2860 que insiste em carregar mesmo colocando ele na blacklist,
<idub> desligado..
<idub> na instalação ja havia percebido isso
<ZNC> Quem me invoca?
<idub> Porks deve ser a bios do Dell
<ZNC> Opa lima boa noite
<idub> não tem motivo aparente de dar pau no HT do processador
<darouca> daw, Puts... Tem como desfazer tudo que vem e começar o tutorial de novo?
<daw> darouca: o problema agora é que o 2860 não conecta, e mesmo limpando a blacklist não consigo voltar pro 2800, que no caso funcionava, apenas travava o computador
<daw> então, eu tentei, limpar a blacklist, e remover a alteração no modules
<idub> ZNC é pai de santo mano..
<daw> mas não consigo fazer o maldito 2860 parar de carregar
<ZNC> idub: :-P
<ZNC> falando em mano,,, NuevoCarpeta = mano?
<NuevoCarpeta> ZNC: pestinha, pvt
<darouca> daw, Essa eu vou ficar lhe devendo... Pois o meu parava de carregar quando eu mandava... :/
<ZNC> cade o nick registrado NuevoCarpeta?
<ZNC> ok
<daw> darouca: hmmm, sabe como faço pra remover um modulo ou outro?
<MarceloMauro> estou precisando acessar uma fonte de dados no openoffice via odbc, alguém conhece algum tutorial sobre o assunto?
<darouca> daw, Não... Pois eu só coloquei o que veio nativo na blacklist... :/ Mas mse remover o seu BT para de funcionar... Ou estou errado?
<darouca> Pois o driver da placa é o mesmo do BT. Aliás, é uma placa só...
<MarceloMauro> o que tenho encontrado, não está funcionando
<daw> darouca: eu queria remover esse 2860, pois ele aparenta estar sendo a causa do problema, pelo menos no que se trata de configuração, eu cheguei a instalar o rt3090-dkms que vc cita no blog, mas não tinha conseguido carregar ele
<daw> será que esse problema ocorre também no 32bits?
<darouca> daw, Sim... Ocorre... Quando você colocou ele na blacklist. Colocou todos certo? Só deixou o que falo no site?
<daw> sim, inicialmente coloquei apenas o "blacklist rt2800pci" mas aí carregou o 2860, aí adicionei o "blacklist rt2860sta", mas esse continua a ser carregado ignorando o blacklist, o black list eu tentei de duas formas, adicionando a informação no /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist como vc cita no seu tópico, e no /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-wlan.conf que vi em outro tópico
<darouca> daw, Deixa eu te perguntar... Você leu os comments?
<daw> eu vi um dizendo pra recarregar o gdm, eu imprimi a primeira página apenas
<darouca> Tenta aquela dica...
<darouca> Talvez para todos os processos...
<darouca> O que não está conseguindo...
<daw> então, aí é que tá, todos os comandos rodam perfeitamente, sem nenhum erro, mas quando reinicio, volta o maldito 2860
<daw> darouca: uma coisa funcionou, fiz um modprobe -r rt2860sta e reiniciei o gdm, voltou para o 2800
<daw> agora vou tentar carregar o 3090
<daw> darouca: é o 2800 voltou mesmo, tanto que quando eu fiz o modprobe no 3090 travou o note (sempre que tento desativar o 2800 trava)
<darouca> daw, Cara, que estranho... Você está com a placa desativada certo?
<darouca> daw, Não deixou ela ativa não né?
<gus_r> ola pessoal!
<daw> meu note ativa automaticamente quando ligo, tenho que desativar antes de aparecer a tela de login
<darouca> daw, Perai. Clica com o botão direito em cima do ícone de rede e desmarca Habilitar Rede sem Fio
<darouca> Quando adicionar um no Black salva e adiciona o outro no white sem reiniciar...
<daw> darouca: está feito, agora consigo rodar os modprobe
<daw> coloco o 3090 no white, isso?
<darouca> sim
<darouca> gksudo gedit /etc/modules
<darouca> lembra?
<daw> quando eu rodo modprobe -v rt3090sta retorna o erro, driver rt2860 is already registered, aborting
<darouca> daw, Caso não tenha mais...
<daw> sim sim, ja fiz isso
<darouca> Eu lembro que aconteceu isso comigo... Mas não lembro o que fiz... :/
<daw> na segunda linha do erro, error inserting rt3090sta (caminho dkms) deviceor resource busy
<ZNC> NuevoCarpeta: sabe onde muda a codificação UTF-8 no Empathy?
<NuevoCarpeta> ZNC: sei la
<ZNC> ok ¬¬
<darouca> daw, estou procurando alguma coisa aqui
<gus_r> alguem leu a ultima linux magazine?
<daw> darouca: ok, estou tentando achar algo também
<darouca> daw, Velho... Achei só isso: http://migre.me/4wMfN Tem a mudança de REMOVER o driver. Isso deve resolver. Não lembro se removi... Sabe inglês né?
<daw> darouca: sei sim, não sou fluente, mas entendo bem
<darouca> Então... Mas tem algum detalhe que está passando por mim
<darouca> daw, Olha o ultimo comentário da primeira página http://migre.me/4wMko
<daw> darouca: estou lendo neste momento
<darouca> Só que é pra 10.10.... Mas vai que o repo funciona...
<darouca> daw, Errei... Tem pra 11.04 sim... http://ppa.launchpad.net/markus-tisoft/rt3090/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/
<MarconM> boa noite
<MarconM> e ae rapaziada
<MarconM> darouca:
<darouca> MarconM, Opa... beleza
<daw> eu não tinha usado esse repo
<darouca> Nem eu
<darouca> hahahaha
<darouca> Não vi ou não tinha na época
<MarconM> ea e ... qual é o papo
<darouca> MarconM, Não estou conseguindo ajudar o daw a instalar a rede sem fio...
<darouca> Está dando um erro bobo...
<MarconM> erro bobo
<darouca> Quando ele dá o  modprobe -v rt3090sta retorna o erro, driver rt2860 is already registered, aborting
<MarconM> Uiiii q fofo
 * MarconM diz ... seu bobo
<MarconM> hunm
<darouca> Mas ele já deu um modprobe -r rt2860
<MarconM> darouca: nao reconhceu a placa dele automatico
<darouca> MarconM, A placa dele é a mesma que a minha... Não reconhece automáticamente
<darouca> daw, Novidades ai com o repo?
<MarconM> darouca: que placa é
<daw> rt3090
<MarconM> ok
<daw> to pegando birra de ralink, nesse net aqui foi um parto por conta de incompatibilidade com o chipset do roteador que eu tinha, ae consegui fazer funcionar, queimou o roteador
<daw> com certeza será critério de eliminação no meu proximo note
<MarconM> daw: pc ou notebook
<daw> MarconM: note
<darouca> daw, Mas no meu caso eu também não quero mais não! É uma placa muito boa! Pra quem usa Windows...
<darouca> Não é meu caso...
<MarconM> daw: voce sabe one tem para baixar ela
<MarconM> no site tem para linux
<MarconM> }
<darouca> No site não pra Linux... Só UMA placa mais antiga...
<darouca> MarconM, Eu tentei e não funciona...
<MarconM> complicado
<darouca> Só pra ficar claro... A minha placa é a RT3090 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe bate?
<MarconM> darouca: a sua voce baixou em que arquivo
<MarconM> run, bin, deb
<darouca> Tomar comida de rabo de mulher a essa hora é osso
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> daw: darouca http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Rede-Wireless/RT-3090-no-Ubuntu-10.10
<darouca> MarconM, Olha como instalei... http://migre.me/4wMNb
<daw> darouca: exatamente essa
<darouca> MarconM, Por sinal, copiei o post desse site ai... E coloquei os créditos...
<daw> creio que os iron todos usam essa
<darouca> daw, Que estranho... :/
<MarconM> hun
<darouca> MarconM, Lendo o post que te mandei da erro quando ele digita: sudo modprobe -v rt3090sta...
<MarconM>  sei
<daw> MarconM: nunca consegui compilar o driver da ralink, tentei com esse rt73 aqui e acabei fuçando tanta coisa que nem sei o que arrumou de fato, mas compilar o driver do site da ralink...
<darouca> daw, Eu sei que o que eu vou falar é difícil... rsrsrs... Mas toma uma Heinken (Já tomei todas) e vai dormir um pouco... Amanhã tentaremos mais...
<darouca> daw, Eu nem tentei... todos que falaram que já tentaram falam que não da certo... Por conta do BT...
<daw> darouca: é, acho que vou me deitar mesmo, eu ja nem to esquentando com o bt
<darouca> Eu vou nessa... Acordo as 4... daw MarconM amanhã estamos ai...
<daw> to mais preocupado mesmo em resolver o wifi
<darouca> daw, Dá vontade de trocar a placa! hahahaha Quase fiz isso
<daw> darouca: da sim, boa noite, valeu a ajuda e atenção
<daw> vou mandar na garantia, uhauha
<darouca> daw, Que isso... Amanhã a gente continua...
<darouca> daw, hahahahaha... Eles vão instalar Windows e devolver...
<MarconM> ok
<darouca> daw, vai funcionar
<darouca> hahahaha
<daw> darouca: aí mora o problema, estou querendo pedir o reembolso dessa droga
<darouca> daw, É uma boa... Mas nunca consegui também... :/
<daw> nem cheguei a ver o loader do ruindows, taquei fogo na partição antes mesmo de tentar
<darouca> Bem, vou nessa... Abraços... Muitas Heinkens pra vocês...
<daw> darouca: eu vou quebrar a cabeça nessa de reembolso um pouco, aproveitar o 0800 da microboard
<daw> vai lá, boa noite
<darouca> ahahahahahhaa... ok... depois me conta.
<darouca> abraços
<daw> é MarconM acho que vou indo também, valeu a ajuda e atenção, amanhã estamos aí, ou melhor aqui
<tiagoout> estou com um problema todo pacote .deb que tento instalar, dou dois cliques nele , mas a central de programas só mostra as opções do obter programas e não instala
<MarconM> ok
<daw> tiagoout: sudo dpkg -i nome do pacote
<MarconM> daw:
<MarconM> vai la
<daw> MarconM: até mais
<Celsinho> boa noite!
<Celsinho> :)
<tiagoout> respondeu isso: dpkg: problemas de dependência impedem a configuração de uspc:
<tiagoout>  uspc depende de python-qt4; porém:
<tiagoout>   Pacote python-qt4 não está instalado.
<tiagoout>  uspc depende de python-beautifulsoup; porém:
<tiagoout>   Pacote python-beautifulsoup não está instalado.
<tiagoout> dpkg: erro processando uspc (--install):
<tiagoout>  problemas de dependência - deixando desconfigurado
<tiagoout> Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:
<tiagoout>  uspc
<solteiro2> pq ta dando esse erro...
<solteiro2> :Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/gloobus-dev/covergloobus/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found
<solteiro2> , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/gloobus-dev/covergloobus/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<solteiro2> , E:Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<solteiro2> ?
<solteiro2> Alguem pode me da um help ae?!
<solteiro2> alguem online que possa me ajudar?
<Porcks> solteiro2: fala mano qual a parada?
<solteiro2> W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/gloobus-dev/covergloobus/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found
<solteiro2> , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/gloobus-dev/covergloobus/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<solteiro2> , E:Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<solteiro2> ta dando frescura quando coloco pra instalar atualizações
<solteiro2> foda
<solteiro2> ;/
<solteiro2> p
<Porcks> abre o synaptics
<solteiro2> ta aberto Porcks
<Porcks> vai em configurações -> repositorios
<solteiro2> to la
<Porcks> vai na aba outros softwares
<solteiro2> to la :]
<Porcks> procura a linha http://ppa.launchpad.net/gloobus-dev/covergloobus/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main
<Porcks> e desmarca devem ter duas linhas dessa
<solteiro2> e ta marcada as duas
<solteiro2> desmarco uma?
<solteiro2> ou removo...
<Porcks> desmar as duas só
<solteiro2> e uma bosta mermo
<solteiro2> funciono
<solteiro2> ¬¬
<solteiro2> Porcks, obrigado!
<Porcks> solteiro2: vc usa essa programa gloobus
<solteiro2> mt pouco foi quando instalei o ubuntu pela primeira vez
<solteiro2> tem uns 7 meses
<solteiro2> sou novato no ubuntu...
<Porcks> solteiro2: é o repositorio dele pode não estar sendo mais atualizado só remarque ele se vc precisar atualizar esse programa
<solteiro2> ahh vlw n sabia boa dica
<solteiro2> vivendo e aprendendo
<solteiro2> Obrigado
<solteiro2> ;]
<idub> tem como ver os erros do boot qwue não da pra ler na tela..
<Porcks> idub digita no terminal dmesg
<vitorlobo> ZNC: boa noite =]
<bwhog> Por que no site oficial do Ubuntu o download da versão 32-bit ainda está como "recommended"? Há algum motivo forte pra isso?
<bwhog> Quase todos os desks e notes hoje em dia já são 64-bit, não entendo o motivo
<tiagoscd> bwhog, acredito que pelo fato de um usuário leigo não ter conhecimento se deve baixar a versão 32 ou 64 bits. logo a 32 bits funciona em qualquer PC
<bwhog> Andei lendo alguns tópicos na net a respeito sobre alguns problemas com drivers na versão 64-bit, mas são tópicos antigos. Será que terei problemas nesse sentido?
<darouca> bwhog, Fora o motivo dado pelo tiagoscd acredito que eles recomendam a 32 para facilitar. Pois instalar algumas coisas no 64 sempre foi um problema. O Flash é um exemplo...
<bwhog> Deveriam explicar para os leigos que se ele tem 8 GB de RAM e usar a versão 32-bit a metade da memória vai ser inútil
<tiagoscd> acredito que não terá problemas... utilizo o natty 64 bits com uma placa de vídeo ATI HD 4250 e ele funciona muito bem
<tiagoscd> na verdade 4GB ou mais
<bwhog> Não vejo a hora de o html5 matar de vez esse lixo de flash
<tiagoscd> ah tá, entendi seu raciocínio
<tiagoscd> (: sorry
<tiagoscd> darouca, mas o flash 10.3 beta para 64 bits vem funcionando muito bem aqui
<darouca> tiagoscd, Mas ainda é necessário copiar o arquivo pra pasta do Firefox?
<bwhog> agora que a microsoft comprou o skype, é possível que descontinuem ele pra linux tb
<tiagoscd> darouca, não precisa, dá uma olhada no meu blog,  tem um repositório PPA => http://www.tiagohillebrandt.eti.br/blog/2011/04/resolvendo-o-problema-do-flash-no-firefox-4-usando-o-ubuntu-64-bits/
<tiagoscd> bwhog, penso que não, afinal querendo ou não quanto mais plataformas ele suportar mais lucro para empresa
<bwhog> tiagoscd: pensando por esse lado, é verdade
<tiagoscd> mas não está descartado, a Microsoft é uma caixa de surpresas
<tiagoscd> hehe
<bwhog> tiagoscd: estou numa dúvida se baixo o lts ou a última versão... não está claro para mim as diferenças, pesquisei a respeito mas a dúvida persiste
<darouca> tiagoscd, Hummmm... Não conhecia isso...
<tiagoscd> darouca, (:
<tiagoscd> bwhog, o LTS vem com o GNOME 2 clássico; já a última versão vem com um shell de usuário diferente, o Unity
<bwhog> tiagoscd: seu smiley é o único do mundo virado pro outro lado. Devia patenteá-lo
<darouca> tiagoscd, bwhog Vamos levar em consideração que essa será a primeira aplicação da MS para Linux... rsrsrs
<tiagoscd> no blog do Andre_Gondim tem alguns posts bem legais sobre a última versão
<tiagoscd> bwhog, heheh
<bwhog> darouca: lol
<tiagoscd> darouca, aplicação MS para usuários é a primeira, hehe
<RadarZ> Bom Dia!!!!!!!
<darouca> tiagoscd, bwhog Eu concordo em dizer que a MS não vai parar por conta do lucro. Porém, o avanço no programa vai ser muito lento para outras plataformas...
<tiagoscd> bom dia!
<darouca> RadarZ, Dia
<tiagoscd> certamente, mas convenhamos, a versão para Linux já não era muito focada, não mudará muita coisa
<tiagoscd> levou alguns anos para eles lançarem esse novo beta
<darouca> tiagoscd, Verdade... Se hoje a versão já é feia pra caramba... Você acha que vai melhorar? hahahahaha
<tiagoscd> darouca, hehehe (:
<vitorlobo> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<vitorlobo> hahahaa
<vitorlobo> q maravilha
<vitorlobo> =D
<vitorlobo> aprovado no kernel team xD
<Aprendiz> oi
<vitorlobo> digai
<vitorlobo> alguma dúvida?
<EduardeCalibal> Olá.  Alguém por aqui saberia de um aplicativo, ou conjunto deles, que me permita fazer a seguinte façanha: Pegar um DVD danificado com filme (DVD9), depois recuperar uma iso (ou uma copia no disco mesmo), recodificar (para gravar em DVD5), depois gravar tudo isso sem perder menus.
<EduardeCalibal> Detalhe, o filme em questão sofreu dano o que me obriga e extrair ele, reparar e recodificar devolta para o DVD.
<vitorlobo> EduardeCalibal: e existe aplicativo pra isso?
<vitorlobo> >.<
<SuBmUnDo> bom dia! tenho dois videos filme1.avi e filme2.avi por exemplo, tem como juntar estes dois e fazer um filme só ?
<EduardeCalibal> DVD Shrink faz copia mas o DVD tem que estar bom, o que quero é pegar, reparar e devolver ao DVD.
<SuBmUnDo> ou seja qual programa do ubuntu pode fazer esta montagem?
<vitorlobo> SuBmundo: tem
<vitorlobo> SuBmundo: sudo apt-get install kdenlive
<EduardeCalibal> SuBmUnDo, eu usaria o avidemux mas tem muitos
<SuBmUnDo> o mais facil
<vitorlobo> SuBmUnDo: sudo apt-get install kdenlive
<vitorlobo> ou
<vitorlobo> usa esse dai do eduarde caso seja mais pratico
<vitorlobo> n sei
<vitorlobo> :)
<EduardeCalibal> O maior problema que enfrento no meu caso é que o vídeo danificado copiado com danos até roda, mas engasga em certos pontos...
<vitorlobo> mas eu uso o kdenlive....o problema, é q ele renderiza tudo muito grande em avi
<vitorlobo> mas depois eu uso o devede q deixo pequeno
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que tenho que reconstruir os índices mas para isso tenho que tirar eles dos VOB, juntar em algo completo, como um mpeg e reparar.
<SuBmUnDo> a filmagem é pequena sao dois filmes de 5 minutos
<EduardeCalibal> Mas não sei como pegar isso, reverter ao formato original e jogar na compilação original.
<vitorlobo> EduardeCalibal: n seria mais pratico baixar o mesmo filme sem danos?
<vitorlobo> >.<
<EduardeCalibal> Não quero para esse caso específico, quero pelo conhecimento.
<Aprendiz> pessoal, estou usando o empathy, mas n consigo enviar arquivos nele
<EduardeCalibal> Imagina que seja um DVD que fiz e não tenha mais acesso ao original.
<Aprendiz> alguém sabe como contornar isso??
<vitorlobo> Aprendiz: ja foi nas config's dele?
<Aprendiz> n rss
<EduardeCalibal> Aprendiz, não sei se é o seu caso, mas aqui tenho um problema com as portas que impede que alguns programas enviem e recebam arquivos.
<vitorlobo> n sei pq n uso... mas...no pidgin tava assim tbm...mexi nas config's
<vitorlobo> e agora ta enviando
<Aprendiz> ok, brigado
<Aprendiz> vou dar uma olhada
<vitorlobo> Aprendiz: inclusive.....q ubuntu tu ta usando?
<Aprendiz> última versao
<Aprendiz> 11.04
<vitorlobo> Aprendiz: vê se vc gosta sudo apt-get install kmess
<vitorlobo> Aprendiz: pra mim...o melhor messenger do 11.04
<vitorlobo> >.<
<EduardeCalibal> vitorlobo, roda com webcam?
<Aprendiz> como acesso ele??
<EduardeCalibal> Digo, chat com video e audio.
<vitorlobo> EduardeCalibal: aahh n apela ne
<EduardeCalibal> :-/
<vitorlobo> EduardeCalibal: ai só amsn e olhe la
<vitorlobo> auhahuahahua
<vitorlobo> e outra
<vitorlobo> só de linux pra linux
<EduardeCalibal> Tenho um cliente me cobrando isso faz tempo...
<vitorlobo> pq de linux pra microsoft n vai
<Aprendiz> ah ok
<EduardeCalibal> Será que se eu colocar o msn para rodar por wine ele vai ter suporte a câmera e audio?
<Aprendiz> é isso aí
<vitorlobo> EduarteCalibal: a ms bloqueou acesso.....
<vitorlobo> EduardeCalibal: axo q sim
<EduardeCalibal> Hum...  Vou testar.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<EduardeCalibal> As vezes tenho o impulso psicótico de fazer engenharia reversa do msn só para recompilar para Linux...
<vitorlobo> EduardeCalibal: o chato seria o questionamento " se posso rodar isso no win, pq rodar no linux com gambiarra de wine? "
<vitorlobo> ai ai :|
<EduardeCalibal> Sem problemas, o cliente estava com o Fenix, ai foi tirar por que esta defasado e me perguntou se não teria problema para instalar Windows.
<EduardeCalibal> Falei que além de ser pirata (não quer pagar) ia ter que ter antivírus e mais as atualizações.
<EduardeCalibal> Na hora me pediu o Debian.
<EduardeCalibal> Esta com a versão 6 rodando beleza.
<EduardeCalibal> Liga em 15 segundos, desliga em 5 segundos.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<LeoRochael> xmind
<ffr76> mouse em curto-circuito não inicializar a maquina esta e nova pra mim!!!
<EduardeCalibal> Curtos não são brincadeira mesmo.
<EduardeCalibal> Mouse ps/2 ou serial?
<ffr76> ps2
<EduardeCalibal> Já tinha visto isso com teclados desse tipo.
<vitorlobo> EduardeCalibal: se vc falar uma coisa pra ele...ele nunca mais usa windows
<ffr76> não inicializava não saia video suspeitei de varias coisas menos do ratinho
<EduardeCalibal> Pior não sabe vitorlobo, tem uma rede com Windows Vista Starter que veio com outro pc e o Windows não compartilha nada pele rede por ser starter.
<vitorlobo> EduardeCalibal:  se você falar pra ele que dá pra ver filme porno sem pegar virus na net usando linux, nunca mais ele usa win  passe o mouse
<EduardeCalibal>   Não vai rolar...  Não é um macho.  :D
<vitorlobo> ah
<vitorlobo> droga
<vitorlobo> :|
<vitorlobo> ahaauhahuauhaa
<EduardeCalibal> ffr76, uma vez peguei um PC cheirando a queimado, abri e o USB frontal estava com os cabos derretidos como queijo na chapa.
<vitorlobo> isso funcionou com um camarada meu a pouco tempo
<vitorlobo> e olha q ele ganhou a licensa do win7 original por esses dias
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<vitorlobo> pior foi minha cpu
<vitorlobo> entrou aquela lagartixa de parede dentro
<emeb_> alguém sabe como acessar rede windows pelo ubuntu?
<vitorlobo> queimou a fonte e tudo q tinha dentro
<vitorlobo> pegou fogo :|
<EduardeCalibal> emeb_, precisa instalar o samba, mas acho que já vem instalado, não vem?
<ffr76> achei por eliminação primeiro memoria depois placa de video depois monitor dpois rede eletrica cabo de rede teclado e por fim mouse
<emeb_> eu conseguia, mas agora não consigo mais...
<emeb_> preciso da impressora de rede...
<EduardeCalibal> vitorlobo, quase incendiei a minha por colocar dois monitores, a fonte não levou numa boa essa idéia.
<darouca> EduardeCalibal, Use o IMO pra ter acesso a webcam
<emeb_> está instalada num xp
<EduardeCalibal> emeb_, deve ter log de erros por ai.
<emeb_> como resolver?
<EduardeCalibal> darouca, IMO, é um cliente do msn?
<vitorlobo> EduardeCalibal: geralmente oq n aguenta é o ...como é o nome mesmo...da caixinha q fica embaixo?
<vitorlobo> toda hora me esqueço
<EduardeCalibal> Estabilizador?
<vitorlobo> sim
<vitorlobo> o estabilizador
<darouca> vitorlobo, Hahahahaha... Belo motivo...
<vitorlobo> viu so?
<vitorlobo> funfa
<vitorlobo> ahuauhaauhhaa
<darouca> emeb_, Abra uma pasta. Ctrl+L e digite: smb://IP DA MÁQUINA
<EduardeCalibal> emeb_, meu palpite é que possa ser coisa do windows de qualquer forma.
<darouca> EduardeCalibal, É um cliente para muitos protocolos que suporta webcam em todos...
<darouca> EduardeCalibal, Só não roda bem no 64
<EduardeCalibal> Beleza, vou testar.
<EduardeCalibal> Valeu darouca
<emeb_> como vejo o ip da máquina. no ubuntu nunca fiz isso
<EduardeCalibal> emeb_, terminal, depois sudo ifconfig.
<EduardeCalibal> Vai estar na lista das placas ali cada qual com seu ip.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas seu usar o 127.0.0.1 aponta para sua máquina sempre.
<EduardeCalibal> se usar
<emeb_> diz comando não encontrado
<vitorlobo> agora q consegui entrar no kernel team do ubuntu...da pra ver de perto os principais bug's da versao atual
<EduardeCalibal> Usa o 127.0.0.1
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que digitou ipconfig e não ifconfig, ou esqueceu o sudo...  De qualquer forma usa o 127.0.0.1
<emeb_> digitei de todos os jeitos
<vitorlobo> muito bug com placa de som, com o vm tbm.... placa de video e bluetooth
<emeb_> vou tentar esse agora
<emeb_> quando você disse abra uma pasta, o que vc quis dizer?
<darouca> EduardeCalibal, Estou tentando achar o link... rsrsrs
<vitorlobo> ow
<EduardeCalibal> Eu acho...
<vitorlobo> nao é ipconfig nao
<EduardeCalibal> ifconfig.
<vitorlobo> isso
<emeb_> vou tentar
<darouca> emeb_, Comando não encontrado? o ifconfig ?
<emeb_> deu certo
<emeb_> que pasta eu abro
<emeb_> ?
<EduardeCalibal> Ha...  O filme do Dead Pool vai sair depois do fim do mundo.
<EduardeCalibal> emeb_, só precisava do IP para o outro comando.
<EduardeCalibal> O smb://ip
<emeb_> no terminal?
<EduardeCalibal> Mas só para ver mesmo, se a rede funcionava e não funciona agora pode ser coisa do windows.
<EduardeCalibal> Não, no navegador de arquivos.
<EduardeCalibal> Ele não tem a impressora na lista quando vai imprimir?
<emeb_> onde fica? na versão 11.04 estou perdido...
<EduardeCalibal> Nautilus?
<emeb_> tem, mas não dá certo
<EduardeCalibal> Eu não uso Ubuntu aqui, fica complicado para mim te indicar os nomes e locais.
<emeb_> fica escrito: imprimindo
<emeb_> entendi
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.
<EduardeCalibal> Lá no windows consta o trabalho?
<emeb_> não
<EduardeCalibal> A impressora pode simplesmente estar em pausa.
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.
<emeb_> o pior é que antes funcionava
<EduardeCalibal> Vê nos erros do teu cups e do samba.
<EduardeCalibal> Começa pelo cups.
<emeb_> como faço isso?
<vitorlobo> irmão..... sinto que tem um pc endemoniado na tua casa.... o demônio tranca ruas.... também conhecido como janela maldita.... irmão...oremos pela tua salvação....cole o pinguim na janela e seja salvo tu e tua casa
<vitorlobo> amém.
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que vai encontrar em /var/logs/cups/error.log
<emeb_> digito isso no terminal?
<EduardeCalibal> Calma.
<EduardeCalibal> Estou vendo os locais dos logs para você.
<emeb_> Eduarde, vc sempre fica online neste horário? Vou precisar da sua ajuda para um problema sério, mas hoje não
<emeb_> só na próxima semana
<emeb_> envolve o Mandriva
<emeb_> coisa de instalação/desinstalação/dual boot
<EduardeCalibal> Estou 24h online só não estou sempre na frente do PC...
<emeb_> posso falar com vc através do Mac OSX?
<EduardeCalibal> Não sei dizer...
<emeb_> é esse que uso em casa
<emeb_> vc tem msn?
<EduardeCalibal> Estou no irc, se consegue acesso ao irc vai me encontrar.
<emeb_> se importa de me passar?
<EduardeCalibal> Só para clientes locais.
<emeb_> irc?
<EduardeCalibal> Esse chat
<EduardeCalibal> IRC
<emeb_> acho que do Mac não tenho acesso
<vitorlobo> ta mais perdido q cego em tiroteio hein mano
<emeb_> preciso de alguém que manje
<EduardeCalibal> Tem clientes de irc até por navegadores.
<darouca> Eu me perdi... Você está no Linux ou no Windows?!
<darouca> vitorlobo, hahahahahaha
<emeb_> agora, no Linux
<emeb_> mas em casa em uso Mac
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ver um para mac, momento.
<emeb_> blz
<emeb_> o iChat do Mac deve aceitar...
<vitorlobo> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Configurando-o-Samba-de-maneira-simples-e-funcional/
<EduardeCalibal> http://irc.mac.findmysoft.com/
<emeb_> obrigo, vitor
<emeb_> obrigado,vitor
<vitorlobo> de nada
<EduardeCalibal> Soube que tem o xchat para mac também.
<EduardeCalibal> Que é o que uso aqui.
<EduardeCalibal> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/X-Chat
<emeb_> obrigado, vou ver se instalo em casa e tento falar com vc depois,
<emeb_> obrigado pela ajuda
<EduardeCalibal> O IMO esse roda em navegador...
<EduardeCalibal> E também é o nome de um estado da Nigéria...   -.-
<vitorlobo> :|
<EduardeCalibal> Minha dúvida com esses clientes que rodam em navegadores é quanto a segurança dos dados.
<EduardeCalibal> https://imo.im/
<EduardeCalibal> Este darouca?
<darouca> emeb_, Só pra constar uma nota. O Ubuntu 11.04 também não consigo imprimir no Windows. EduardeCalibal
<vitorlobo> inclusive..........
<vitorlobo> se n me engano
<vitorlobo> o pidgin roda irc tbm
<vitorlobo> via plugin
<vitorlobo> so falta saber se o pombo q voa aqui, voa lá
<vitorlobo> no mac
<EduardeCalibal> Melhor ele usar um cliente leve...  Muito usei o plugin para o firefox para o irc e era bem pesado.
<vitorlobo> pelo menos o xchat é seguro
<vitorlobo> o irc original é super malicioso
<vitorlobo> até hj funfa o comando //write
<vitorlobo> da pra fazer miséria com ele
<vitorlobo> >.<
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<vitorlobo> inclusive, tornou-se pago
<vitorlobo> quem diria
<EduardeCalibal> Esse imo não esta funcionando aqui...
<vitorlobo> a...tem varios cliet's online de irc
<vitorlobo> google informa sempre
<EduardeCalibal> Queria um de msn com câmera e audio só...
<vitorlobo> o problema
<vitorlobo> n é o linux
<vitorlobo> é a ms
<vitorlobo> no amsn, funfa audio e cam
<vitorlobo> a droga é a compatibilidade com a ms....ms sempre sabota a parada
<vitorlobo> EduardeCalibal: mas n se desespere...chat da uol tem cam e voz agora
<vitorlobo> =D
<EduardeCalibal> Pois é, mas preciso que funcione hoje a tarde quando for fazer testes...  No momento estou instalando o wine para um paliativo-provisório-permanente...
<EduardeCalibal> É aquele esquema, quase todos que querem chat de vídeo e áudio são parentes que estão longe querendo se ver e ouvir.  Geralmente direto pelo msn.
<vitorlobo> paliativo-provisório-permanente........tenso
<vitorlobo> EduardeCalibal: resolvido
<EduardeCalibal> Vai ser provisório, no que depende da MS vai ser permanente...
<vitorlobo> EduardeCalibal: skype!
<EduardeCalibal> Já testei pelo que lembro, alguns clientes gostam, alguns não.
<EduardeCalibal> E agora com versões novas já estará com parasitas microsofticos...
<EduardeCalibal> É possível ter vírus fazendo estrago no Linux, agora imagina ter que instalar um programa da MS que roda coisas que a MS aprova, como ActiveX.  Teremos clientes rodando programas dentro do sistema com permissões para fazer estrago.
<EduardeCalibal> Pior que isso só se para instalar ele pedir a senha do root.
<vitorlobo> EduardeCalibal: ainda bem q o wine isola
<EduardeCalibal> Sabe aqueles notebooks que vem com leitor de digital próximo ao teclado?  O metal ao redor dele esta ligado a carcaça internamente.  Acabei de descobrir isso por que toquei ali enquanto digitava e estava com um dos pés no chão.
<EduardeCalibal> Ao menos tomar choque acordo o cara.
<EduardeCalibal> O spkype não esta nos repositórios.
<EduardeCalibal> Bá.
<vitorlobo> xi
<EduardeCalibal> Melhor, não nos meus.
<vitorlobo> será q começou ......
<vitorlobo> ms comprou skype sacomé ne
<vitorlobo> :|
<vitorlobo> ainda bem q ja tinha ele antes da ms comprar
<vitorlobo> ainda funfa
<EduardeCalibal> Se tem uma coisa que me assusta é entrar em uma página onde só tem gente sorrindo e feliz...  Geralmente uma empresa com esse tipo de página dá golpe nas pessoas.
<EduardeCalibal> Exemplos?  Bancos, telefônicas, financeiras, planos de saúde.
<EduardeCalibal> E por ai vai.
<vitorlobo> EduardeCalibal: testa ae
<vitorlobo> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa
<vitorlobo> sudo apt-get update
<EduardeCalibal> Nem tenho esses comandos...
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ver se acho o endereço.
<EduardeCalibal> Debian aqui.
<vitorlobo> a ta
<EduardeCalibal> Tento não contaminar muito meu sistema com repositórios do Ubuntu, mas tenho alguns.
<italoclone> galera, alguem usa o claim como servidor e estaçoes
<EduardeCalibal> Nunca tinha ouvido falar nesse claim.  É tipo um servidor de aplicações?
<EduardeCalibal> Uma cliente minha reclamava do skype pelo Linux.  Dizia que saia distorcido.
<EduardeCalibal> O som sai distorcido.
<EduardeCalibal> Bem...  Vou testar todos esses programas.  Fui.  AFK
<EduardeCalibal> vitorlobo, esqueci de comentar antes...  O Wine não roda isolado.  Ele tem acesso aos discos inclusive já consegui provas práticas de infecção tanto por vírus como por cavalo-de-tróia.  Wine esta aberto a parasitas em geral.
<darouca> Oi... quem queria o IMO mesmo?
<EduardeCalibal> Já achei e não conectou aqui.
<vitorlobo> EduardeCalibal: mas afeta o sistema linux em si?
<vitorlobo> ou fica como arquivo morto?
<EduardeCalibal> Todo o acesso que o wine tiver é afetado.
<vitorlobo> menos mal
<darouca> EduardeCalibal, Era tu... Não funcionou?! http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/IMO-Messenger-com-suporte-a-webcam-no-Linux
<EduardeCalibal> Consegui manter um parasita rodando em tempo real além de contaminar todos os arquivos do sistema que o usuário tinha acesso.
<EduardeCalibal> E os equipamentos de rede que ele tinha acesso também...
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ver darouca
<EduardeCalibal> Ele nem conectou aqui.
<darouca> Estranho... x64?
<EduardeCalibal> Mas testei a versão da página e não essa que passou agora.
<EduardeCalibal> Vou testar.
<darouca> aaaa ok...
<EduardeCalibal> vitorlobo, o maior problema é que, se for um que destrói arquivos, odt, por exemplo, teria perdido todos sem volta.
<EduardeCalibal> Ou um que apaga a pasta do usuário, também já era.
<EduardeCalibal> Embora improvável talvez seja possível roubar as atividades de tela, mouse e teclado, viabilizando golpes de roubo de senhas de banco.
<darouca> Eu gostaria de entender o motivo do Empathy funcionar a webcam com alguns usuários e outros não... Inferno...
<EduardeCalibal> Portas, eu suponho.
<EduardeCalibal> As operadoras fazem coisas indevidas com as portas.
<EduardeCalibal> Coisas "questionáveis".
<darouca> Não tem lógica. Se fosse porta não funcionária nunca...
<EduardeCalibal> Como falei, a operadora tem controle das portas, podem filtrar para alguns clientes mas não para todos.
<EduardeCalibal> Pode ser problemas com os roteadores deles.
<EduardeCalibal> Sem a ajuda de todos os envolvidos não se consegue solução para esse tipo de coisa.
<EduardeCalibal> Melhor, não sem envolver chutes espirituosos.  :d
<darouca> Eu acho que não é isso...
<darouca> Pelo que entendi o Empathy só permite chamada de vídeo se o outro usuário tiver webcam...
<EduardeCalibal> Pode ser também.
<EduardeCalibal> Alguém já me disse isso antes.
<darouca> E ela tem que estar disponivel para visualização dos amigos... entende?
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que isso não deveria ocorrer de qualquer forma.
<darouca> Pois eu usei minha cam no protocolo do msn com o Empathy e rolou para quem tinha webcam...
<darouca> Eles deveriam liberar mesmo a pessoa não mostrando que tem...
<EduardeCalibal> Os outros usuário com msn?
<EduardeCalibal> Uma das dependências do pacote que consta na página aquela é o chromium-browser-l10n
<darouca> Sim.
<EduardeCalibal> Não seria o navegador do google?
<EduardeCalibal> É o contrário...  Deste é que saiu o Chrome, ao menos foi o que encontrei.  Vou testar.
<EduardeCalibal> (Quero distância de empresas como o Google)
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<AMrDan> Pretto, vc tah ai:
<Pretto> AMrDan: sim
<AMrDan> Pretto, lembra aquele problema do "unalias ... nao encontrado"?
<Pretto> AMrDan:  sim
<Pretto> e do if
<AMrDan> Pretto, depois executei ele com "sh install" e deu o seguinte erro
<AMrDan> Pretto, "unalias [nome arq] nao encontrado"
<darouca> EduardeCalibal, Não gosta do Google?
<darouca> Why?
<AMrDan> Pretto, entao mudei o cod do unalias .. e sanei esse erro
<AMrDan> Pretto, agora restou apenas 1
<AMrDan> vou te colocar no pastebin .. vc pode dar uma olhada
<AMrDan> Pretto, ?
<Pretto> AMrDan: mas esse erro do unalias é só uma msg, nem interfere no script
<Pretto> AMrDan: poe ai
<PingaR0x> dia
<EduardeCalibal> darouca, o problema de empresas como a MS, Google ou qualquer outra empresa que atinja o porte delas é que o valor das pessoas diminui exponencialmente inversamente proporcionalmente ao valor dessas empresas.
<AMrDan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/607002/
<EduardeCalibal> Uma empresa com pouco valor tem nos seus clientes a maior riqueza, e a medida que crescem o valor vai caindo...
<darouca> PingaR0x, Dia...
<darouca> EduardeCalibal, Isso é verdade...
<ffr76> como faço pra fazer download via terminal ???
<EduardeCalibal> wget url
<EduardeCalibal> wget -c url se quiser que ele use reinícios...
<PingaR0x> ffr76, ou curl
<aajjbb> bom dia
<darouca> wget -b muito útil também...
<EduardeCalibal> PingaR0x, sabe se tem diferença entre eles?
<darouca> man wget
<AMrDan> Pretto, como acrescentei comentarios antes .. o erro aparece na linha 118 do pastebin
<ffr76> ok valeu galera tks :>)
<PingaR0x> EduardeCalibal, nunca parei para saber não
<PingaR0x> AMrDan, no pastebin vc ta flando 109
<ffr76> Mais uma perguntina depois de baixado onde fica o arq ???:>)
<darouca> Vou ter que ir nessa... A conexão aqui está tão ruim que só o IRC funciona... Não consigo usar o GMail nem o Google Docs... :/
<PingaR0x> ffr76, diretorio que vc esta presente
<PingaR0x> so dar ls
<PingaR0x> que ele vai estar ali
<ffr76> blz achei tks
<darouca> ffr76, Na pasta que você deu o comando.
<ffr76> ok valeu d novo galera tks :>)
<AMrDan> Pretto, pra vc ele aparece na linha 118 do pastebin, pois coloquei os erros antes do codigo do instal ..
<AMrDan> PingaR0x, pra vc ele aparece na linha 118 do pastebin, pois coloquei os erros antes do codigo do instal ..
<Pretto> AMrDan: instala o csh
<EduardeCalibal> Tem uma galha de edentação na linha 79
<Pretto> AMrDan: muda o script de volta pra o csh e roda
<EduardeCalibal> faha
<EduardeCalibal> Falha...
<EduardeCalibal> Ignora o que falei...
<AMrDan> Pretto, da o erro do "if: Expression Syntax."
<PingaR0x> AMrDan, roda com bash so por via das duvidas
<Pretto> PingaR0x: ja tentamos
<AMrDan> PingaR0x, vc diz .. dar um ./install ou um "sh install"? .. jah fiz . .deu o mesmo erro
<PingaR0x> Pretto, eu cheguei dps sorry
<PingaR0x> Pretto, é que eu só rodo script em CSH é minha primeira op
<EduardeCalibal> Tem um ; na linha 111, aquilo ali não causa problema?
<Pretto> EduardeCalibal: eu creio q não, mas AMrDan remove esse ; ai
<EduardeCalibal> É que esta no lugar perfeito para criar o erro com o endif
<EduardeCalibal> Só não saberia dizer a causa...
<AMrDan> Pretto, ok .. removido.. o erro persiste .. (ele veio com esse ;   )
<PingaR0x> AMrDan, aonde vc baixou esse script?
<Pretto> AMrDan: o problema é que teriamos que dissecar o script pra achar o erro, que nao tá visível
<AMrDan> Pretto, procurei erros de endif . pelo q vi .. esses elseifs da 84 ateh a 88 são suspeitos .. mas adicionei endifs pra eles e nada ..
<AMrDan> PingaR0x, veio no download do arquivo .. (direto da empresa)
<Pretto> AMrDan: vc salvou o install original ne?
<AMrDan> Pretto, salvei sim ..
<PingaR0x> AMrDan, da aonde?
<PingaR0x> AMrDan, quero ver o site da empresa por favor
<Pretto> PingaR0x: o script original é em csh
<Pretto> AMrDan: devemos voltar pro csh e tentar consertar o erro no original
<PingaR0x> Pretto, foda que ele é gigante... sair dissecando isso da trabalho
<Pretto> PingaR0x: oia a boca fio
<PingaR0x> mal
<AMrDan> PingaR0x, Altera.. baixei o software para linux ..  (https://www.altera.com/download/software/quartus-ii-we/9.1sp2)
<Pretto> PingaR0x: mas não tem outro jeito
<AMrDan> Pretto, ok .. vou postar o original .. 1 min
<Pretto> o pqatsi é um script maniac, ele pode ajudar :)
<AMrDan> Pretto, Erros do original (http://paste.ubuntu.com/607010/)
<Pretto> pqatsi: bota o ôio aí tb
<PingaR0x> AMrDan, vc seguiu os passo de instalação?
<AMrDan> Pretto, install original (http://paste.ubuntu.com/607011/)
<Pretto> AMrDan: tira esse sh e usa ./
<AMrDan> PingaR0x, os passos que estariam no readme? .. nao tem passos de instalação lah ..
<PingaR0x> Pretto acho que achei o erro
<PingaR0x> http://www.altera.com/literature/manual/quartus_install.pdf
<ffr76> alguem sabe de um link que tenha ircCHAt para windowsxp free?
<PingaR0x> ffr76, www.mirc.com 30 dias
<PingaR0x> e dps que expira da nada
<EduardeCalibal> ffr76, tem o xchat
<EduardeCalibal> http://xchat.org/
<PingaR0x> EduardeCalibal, ele é pago
<PingaR0x> so para windows
<PingaR0x> hahuahua ta mais que certo
<ffr76> EduardeCalibal,o meu espirou
<Pretto> PingaR0x: qual linha?
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<EduardeCalibal> Não sabia dessa.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<PingaR0x> Pretto, tem um setenv
<EduardeCalibal> Eu usava antigamente o complemento para o firefox que serve para isso.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas é pesado.
<AMrDan> PingaR0x, onde vc achou o erro?
<ffr76> PingaROx,funfa depois de espirado?
<PingaR0x> AMrDan, EU ACHO
<AMrDan> PingaR0x, tudo bem .. mas onde?
<PingaR0x> http://www.altera.com/literature/manual/quartus_install.pdf pagina 1-7
<Pretto> PingaR0x: o setenv seria depois de instalado
<PingaR0x> PingaR0x, ue pelo que tava lendo é para isntalação
<pqatsi> oi
<pqatsi> o que tem eu?
 * pqatsi so viu o highlight agora
<PingaR0x> Pretto, fail nao li tudo so fui batendo Csh csh csh huahua
<Pretto> PingaR0x: :)
<PingaR0x> Pretto, tava na sessão de conf
<marcos> alguem ai sabe como   usar  web cam  noamsn?
<PingaR0x> Pretto, install*
<marcos> no amsn?
<Pretto> PingaR0x: mas o erro é de sintaxe, não de missing ou outra coisa
<EduardeCalibal> http://silverex.info/news/
<EduardeCalibal> Versão antiga, talvez ainda funcione.
<PingaR0x> Pretto, lol tem essa tbm viajei huaahu
<EduardeCalibal> Cliente de irc gratuito baseado no xchat para windows.
<PingaR0x> Pretto, de faltando coisa é aqui
<AMrDan> Pretto, PingaR0x, pessoal ... tenho que ir pra facul agora fazer trabalho, mas gostaria que vcs me ajudassem pq tenho me inscrito em foruns, pesquisado na net, e ateh agora nada .. preciso desse software pra facul..
<PingaR0x> AMrDan, que que ele faz?
<EduardeCalibal> AMrDan, aqui rodou com o csh
<AMrDan> PingaR0x, ele faz circuitos digitais ..
<Pretto> AMrDan: vc tem o csh instalado? ( /me perguntou isso na primeira vez)
<AMrDan> EduardoCalibal, rodou??
<AMrDan> q q vc fes???
<EduardeCalibal> Isso.
<AMrDan> rsrs
<EduardeCalibal> csh arquivo
<EduardeCalibal> Ou posso ter alterado alguma coisa, mas acho que não alterei nada.
<EduardeCalibal> Vou pegar outra copia lá do pastebin.
<AMrDan> Pretto, tenho ... bom eh soh dar um sudo apt-get install ?? .. entao eu tenho sim . rssrs
<PingaR0x> AMrDan, digita csh
<Pretto> AMrDan: vou tentar ver isso hoje em uma vm
<EduardeCalibal> Rodou direto mesmo com o csh aqui.
<EduardeCalibal> Sem alterações.
<AMrDan> PingaR0x, digitei em outro terminal .. apareceu %
<PingaR0x> AMrDan, agora com ele
<PingaR0x> AMrDan, navegue até aodne ta o SH e usa ele com ./
<PingaR0x> o orignal
<Pretto> registro pra poder baixar? nem vou
<AMrDan> PingaR0x, assim: ./csh ?
<Pretto> AMrDan: ./install
<EduardeCalibal> csh ./script
<pqatsi> csh?
<Pretto> ou assim como o EduardeCalibal falou
<pqatsi> caramba, porque tao usando isso em detrimento do ksh ou do bash?
<Pretto> pqatsi: isso é indiferente, já vem da empresa assim
<pqatsi> Pretto: eu sei que é
<AMrDan> Pretto, deu .. if: Expression Syntax.
<pqatsi> por isso mesmo que to perguntando pq usar isso :)
<EduardeCalibal> Com o sh não esta rodando e esta com o csh...  É apenas uma alternativa.
<Pretto> AMrDan: vc tem onde por esse instalador publico? eu não quero me registrar pra baixar
<pqatsi> EduardeCalibal: sim, o sh não aceita muitas variantes de sintaxe
<AMrDan> puts pior q nao .. pq sao 2,2 Gb
<pqatsi> mas usar csh... sei la, eu trocaria cegamente pelo ksh ou pelo bash
<AMrDan> Pretto, puts pior q nao .. pq sao 2,2 Gb
<EduardeCalibal> Ai teria que rever todo o código, mas ele só queria rodar.
<ffr76> !ping
<pqatsi> rever pq?
<EduardeCalibal> Por que se n
<pqatsi> o bash é muito compreensivo
<EduardeCalibal> Maldito til...
<pqatsi> digo em termos de aceitar sintaxes de ksh/csh/sh
<EduardeCalibal> Por que senão o código não roda com o sh, teria que rever para alterar para rodar.
<EduardeCalibal> Esse debate não tem um propósito...  Vou tocar serviço aqui.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<AMrDan> Pretto, tenho que ir cara . to atrasado .. se vc conseguir alguma coisa me avise por favor .. :D
<AMrDan> Galera tenho q ir .. to atrasadao jah ... abraço .. vlw mesmo pelo help... volto em breve .. rsrs...
<EduardeCalibal>   Tem algum macete para desinstalar programas instalados no wine?
<EduardeCalibal> Putz.  O pc que instalei o msn esta possuído, os bonequinhos ficam girando de cabeça para baixo.  oO
<xGrind> hauhhua
<ElDeablo> EduardeCalibal da uma olhada nos comentários desse post. http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Wine-Wine-X-Cedega/Como-desinstalar-programas-no-wine
<EduardeCalibal> Valeu.  Vou ver.
<pqatsi> perae
<pqatsi> o ElDeablo escrevendo aqui???? Para o mundo que eu quero descer!!!!
<ElDeablo> pqatsi :p
<peregrinator_six> Boa tarde. Alguem poderia me ajudar a descobrir aonde fica a opação de codificação do Empathy no ubuntu 11...?! Desde já obrigado pela atenção.
<peregrinator_six> *opção...
 * peregrinator_six sua teoria se fez como prevista, tem muita força pra criticar, mas pra ajudar é um inutil... :S
<dtcrshr> zings
<marcos> alguem  sabe como  usar  web cam no amsn?
<marciocordeiro> estou com problema na placa de vídeo integrada intel GL965, a saída s-vídeo não funciona na televisão, a tela fica preta
<marciocordeiro> sei que tem um bug relatado já no launchpad desse problema no unity
<marciocordeiro> mas queria saber se alguém conhece alguma solução para esse problema
<sandrossv> Boa tarde
<vitorlobo> marciocordeiro: alt + ctrl + f1 e unity --reset
<vitorlobo> marciocordeiro: vê se resolve
<marciocordeiro> vitorlobo: vou testar a noite, em casa
<marciocordeiro> obrigado pela dica
<vitorlobo> blz
<marciocordeiro> vitorlobo: passou por esse problema também?
<vitorlobo> n
<vitorlobo> mas vi uma pá de gente q passou
<vitorlobo> resolveu com esse comando..... outros n
<vitorlobo> mas vamo ve
<vitorlobo> Ursinha: :)
<Ursinha> opa
<PingaR0x> Ursinha, hj é dia de vc mancar uma rodada dps das 6
<Ursinha> cuma?
<vitorlobo> isso pareceu breja
<vitorlobo> "cerveja"
<PingaR0x> ops
<PingaR0x> pagar*
<PingaR0x> Ursinha, sono plz*
<vitorlobo> http://www.youtube.com/ ta fora do ar?
<vitorlobo> a
<vitorlobo> agora ta blz
<vitorlobo> ouxe
<Nilodanx52> o youtube ñ ta pegando aki em casa mais
<sandrossv> nem aqui
<Nilodanx52> com vcs está?
<Nilodanx52> lol
<PingaR0x> deve ter caido o dns
<Nilodanx52> quando eu tava baixando uns tutos massinhas hahaha
<sandrossv> eh que eu pinguei a noite toda nele
<PingaR0x> aqui está
<PingaR0x> sandrossv, ele nao responde ping
<Nilodanx52> a pagina dele fica d boa ñ ve os video
<sandrossv> -.-
<Nilodanx52> kkkkkkkkk
<PingaR0x> sandrossv, muda os servidor de dns para 8.8.8.8 , 8.8.4.4
<sandrossv> ja ta
<Nilodanx52> aind añ akuii
<Nilodanx52> The server encountered a temporary error and could not complete your request.
<sandrossv> volto aqui
<Nilodanx52> voutou
<PingaR0x> 3 coisas que dificilmente vão parar youtube,facebook,msn
<EduardeCalibal> PingaR0x, conheceu o ICQ?
<PingaR0x> eu uso
<EduardeCalibal> Eu também...  Mas parece que todos foram embora.
<EduardeCalibal> Só recebo pornografia russa por lá...
<PingaR0x> eu uso pra falr com rusos memso
<PingaR0x> russo*
<EduardeCalibal> O MSN pode ir pelo mesmo caminho com o tempo.
<PingaR0x> mais nao para...
<PingaR0x> kkk
<EduardeCalibal> Não pelos russos e sim pelo desuso.
<PingaR0x> msn só cresce
<EduardeCalibal> Depende da rede.  A MS pode resolver que não vale mais a pena suportar a rede.
<PingaR0x> pq vem com windows por padrão
<EduardeCalibal> Isso agora.  O tempo muda tudo.
<PingaR0x> daki uns 30 anos talvez
<PingaR0x> mais a prazo curto não
<EduardeCalibal> Nada, na informática tudo é mais rápido.
<EduardeCalibal> A MS já dá a entender que vai se aproximar do universo Linux com o tempo.
<EduardeCalibal> Imagina que outros SO dominem o mercado, o que a MS irá fazer para existir?
<EduardeCalibal> Até quanto a MS irá ceder para garantir sua existência?
<darouca> EduardeCalibal, Vender o corpo é uma opção pra MS...
<EduardeCalibal> Hehehe.
<EduardeCalibal> Faz parte.
<EduardeCalibal> Agora temos uma campanha pro fecebook no Brasil.  Parece mais uma campanha ante google.
<EduardeCalibal> ...atendimento.  Tenho que sair.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<PingaR0x> Coringao, e o dvd como está saindo?
<Coringao> PingaR0x, sistema esta prontinho, usando o lubuntu 10.10
<Coringao> PingaR0x, so fazendo testes com o gerenciador de lan-house no lubuntu customizado
 * vitorlobo rindo
<Coringao> PingaR0x, por enquando visualmente deixei o lubuntu mais pratico e retirei alguns programas padroes e adicionei outros para um bom funcionamento
<PingaR0x> Coringao, legal isso! qual tamanho da iso?
<Coringao> PingaR0x, vou fazer de duas formas, um CD sem jogos e um DVD com jogos e o repositorio implatado para mais jogos
<darouca> Tem era que estava com problemas dos ícones travarem no Unity? Os ícones do Tray... Está aqui?
<marciocordeiro> alguém passou pelo problema de deixar o pc ligado por um periodo longo de tempo e travar o unity conseguindo mover somente o mouse sem conseguir abrir ou mexer em mais nada?
<marciocordeiro> percebi esse problema no meu note dias atrás
<PingaR0x> marciocordeiro, aperte ctrl alt f1, e digita unity --replace
<marciocordeiro> pelo visto esse comando vai ser minha salvação se funcionar nos 2 problemas que estou tendo
<marciocordeiro> obrigado PingaR0x:
<PingaR0x> marciocordeiro, deu certin?
<marciocordeiro> PingaR0x, não testei ainda, não é comum dar esse problema do travamento, acontece quando deixo por um longo periodo sem atividade o pc
<PingaR0x> marciocordeiro, esse comando reseta o unity
<darouca> marciocordeiro, Acontece comigo também... Quando travar vou tentar...
<marciocordeiro> tomara que corrijam logo esse travamento e a falha do s-video que esta ocorrendo no meu note
<PingaR0x> marciocordeiro, ainda nao testei a saida de video do meu note mais espero que funcione huahua
<darouca> marciocordeiro, HDMI está 100%... A a S-Vídeo da placa da torra também... Sorte... rs
<marciocordeiro> PingaR0x, no meu deu esse problema com o unity, minha placa é intel GL965, tem um bug reportado no launchpad
<marciocordeiro> PingaR0x, já instalei um driver alternativo, mas mesmo assim não resolveu o problema
<PingaR0x> marciocordeiro, dai não sei se ta reportado eles devem arrumar um dia ou não!
<marciocordeiro> PingaR0x, espero que arrumem...rrs to de saco cheio de ter de ligar o windows pra assistir na tv
<salvo> alguem já fez script de backup pra postgres?
<vagner4work> salvo: não
 * peregrinator_six essa é boa...
<MatheusNg> Galera... to apanhando aqui com uma coisa que já deve ser batidona mas não to conseguindo resolver. Quero fazer um note com o Ubuntu 11.04 e um desktop com Win 7 conversarem. Mas nenhum enxerga o outro, não tão afim de papo não.... rs. Alguma dica de artigo, tutorial, pai de santo, qualquer coisa onde eu possa buscar um help?
<vagner4work> MatheusNg: o ubuntu deveria pelo menos "enxergar" o windows sem ter que instalar nada
<vagner4work> MatheusNg: na linha de comando, digite o seguinte: ...
<Serrat>  verdade... o ubuntu tinha q estar pelo menos "enxergando" o win7 
<MatheusNg> vagner4work: Ele enxerga "Rede Windows"... e aí tem um grupo "Workgroup". Mas o nome do meu grupo de trabalho é outro, e quando entro nesse aí só encontra o próprio note
<vagner4work> MatheusNg: sudo apt-get install samba system-config-samba
<MatheusNg> pera lá, vamos ver
<MatheusNg> diz que já é a versão mais nova
<vagner4work> MatheusNg: após você instalar esses pacotes, vai aparecer um ícone em System\Administration (Sistema\Administração)
<vagner4work> então já deve estar instalado... não acredito que esteja, mas se já tiver
<vagner4work> vá em Sistema\Administração
<MatheusNg> to apanhando pra encontrar isso aqui nesse ambiente novo (que sempre esqueço o nome)
<vagner4work> tem um ícone do samba lá
<vagner4work> MatheusNg: tem o ícone lá?
<MatheusNg> sim
<MatheusNg> inclusive eu já havia alterado o nome do grupo de trabalho lá para o nome certo
<naufragoweb> http://www.oficinadanet.com.br/artigo/450/configurando_o_samba_no_ubuntu
<vagner4work> vá em Preferences\Server Settings
<vagner4work> mude o nome do workgroup
<vagner4work> depois vá em Preferences\Samba Users
<vagner4work> e crie o usuário que usa no windows
<vagner4work> assim o windows vai "enxergar" e o ubuntu vai liberar o acesso as pastas que você compartilhar
<vagner4work> pra compartilhar vá em File\Add Share (Arquivo\Adicionar Compartilhamento)
<MatheusNg> vagner4work: lá o grupo já está com o home certo... e já existe o usuário que uso no windows
<MatheusNg> nas config. do servidor, mudei o modo de autenticação pra "share"
<vagner4work> eu uso essas configurações tanto pra rede local (na empresa que trabalho) como via VirtualBox, pois ainda preciso do windows pra rodar um sistema de contabilidade que uso no trabalho que é feito em Delphi
<MatheusNg> pode ser? ou melhor deixar em user mesmo?
<vagner4work> não... deixe como User
<MatheusNg> tá, vou voltar lá
<vagner4work> em Server Settings, na aba Security deixe: User, *, , Yes, No guest account
<vagner4work> isso se você não está logado em domínio
<MatheusNg> prontinho
<MatheusNg> agora reseto o samba?
<MatheusNg> 'reseto'.... palavra estranha... :|
<vagner4work> :)
<MatheusNg> se for só isso... ainda nada... :(
<MatheusNg> o win só vê ele mesmo... e o ubuntu idem
<vagner4work> saindo do samba, as alterações já tem efeito
<MatheusNg> :(
<vagner4work> em me lembro de ter um problema assim, mas foi na versão 8.10
<MatheusNg> nada ainda... que coisa estranha
<vagner4work> e era quando eu estava logando em domínio
<vagner4work> estranho mesmo ein
<MatheusNg> pelo menos agora o "workgroup" sumiu
<MatheusNg> rs
<MatheusNg> não aparece meu grupo de trabalho... mas pelo menos não aparece esse grupo fantasma. rs
<MatheusNg> bom, mas valeu mesmo assim vagner4work
<vagner4work> hauahuahau
<MatheusNg> vou dar uma olhada no link que o naufragoweb passou tbm
<MatheusNg> se descobrir alguma coisa aviso aqui... pq agora fiquei curioso! hauhauhuaha
<MatheusNg> valeu
<vagner4work> dá um purge  e reinstala
<vagner4work> sudo apt-get purge samba system-config-samba
<MatheusNg> o samba?
<MatheusNg> boa idéia
<vagner4work> o purge apaga os arquivos de configuração
<vagner4work> tente reinstalar e ver o que dá
<vagner4work> vou me mandar... só entro amanhã cedo agora
<botinha> boa tarde amigos
<vagner4work> boa sorte ai... fuuuuui
<botinha> amigos alguem tem algum tem algum tutorial de php criando paginas para o ubuntu?
<kalvinno> como faço para colocar thunderbir em português?
<kalvinno> alguém pode me ajudar
<kalvinno> ?
<kalvinno> peregrinator_six, ola... to aki de novo
<kalvinno> acabei de chegar em casa
<peregrinator_six> kalvinno: boa tarde, beleza...?!
<eros> alguem aqui ja usou trisquel?
<kalvinno> ontem quebrei demais a cabeça com MSN, até descobrir que não eram os programas e sim o meu HOTMAIL que deu pau na senha
<peregrinator_six> eita...
<kalvinno> e ó.. té agora não consegui recuperar. eles alegaram que tavam invadindo meu hotmaill e q por medida de segurança eu teria q redefinir a senha... custei conseguir..  eaí, não adianto, eu redefino e pede pra redefinir de novo
<kalvinno> peregrinator_six, aí, só que antes de a coisa pifar de vez eu consegui redirecionar os emails do hot pro gmail... mas os antigos ainda to sem acesso..
<peregrinator_six> :S
<peregrinator_six> que coisa em...
<kalvinno> peregrinator_six, sabes como colocar o thunderbird em português?
<peregrinator_six> não, nem uso ele, o Evo me basta! :)
<kalvinno> to usando ele.... e depois quero aprender a usar os filtros para separar o q do hot em pasta ou pastas diferentes.. mas isso no próprio gmail ensina
<kalvinno> vc gosta do evo.. e usa conta do gmail nele?
<peregrinator_six> não, mas é facil...
<peregrinator_six> o youtube tá cheio de tuto...
<kalvinno> eu achei o EVO mais limpo tb... acho que vou mudar para ele então.. pq quase ninguém usa o Thunder
<kalvinno> vou dar uma pesquisada la..
<peregrinator_six> o Evo funciona com todos os mais populares e-mail do mercado...
<kalvinno> cara.. desde já, brigadão.. é gente como tú que me anima a migrar pro LINUX
<eros> alguem aqui ja usou o linux trisquel?
<peregrinator_six> beleza, podendo estaremos sempre por aqui! :)
<kalvinno> eu não.. to aprendendo agora com o Ubuntu 11
<peregrinator_six> eros: o que você quer saber sobre esse sistema ai...?!
<eros> gostaria saber se ele e estavel essas coisas
<peregrinator_six> eros: pelo que sei dele é o ubuntu sem programs propietarios...
<peregrinator_six> eros: http://br-linux.org/2010/analise-do-trisquel-4-0/      http://www.comunidade-linuxnarede.eti.br/modules/tinyd0/index.php?id=152
<eros> vlw
<kalvinno> peregrinator_six, to instalando evolution.. daki a pouco te amolo... e dando certo.. tiro o thunder
<kalvinno> existe um Cclean para Linux?
<peregrinator_six> kalvinno: que isso, pra que tá instalando o que já vem por padrão no ubuntu...!? :s
<peregrinator_six> você leu o livre que lhe mandei o link...?!
<peregrinator_six> acho bom se ler primeiro pra se familiarizar com o básico antes de sair tentando fazer as coisas no sistema...
<Serrat>  peregrinator_six: pvt 
<peregrinator_six> Serrat: ???
<jardel> Alguem sabe por q nao funciona flash firefox, ubuntu 10.10?
<Andre_Gondim> jardel, você instalou o pacote?
<Andre_Gondim> jardel, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras -y
<jardel> Andre_Gondim: No chrome funciona
<Andre_Gondim> jardel, veja se tá instalado no firefox faça about:plugins
<jardel> Andre_Gondim: Ta instalado
<Andre_Gondim> jardel, qual a página que você tá que ñao executa?
<jardel> Andre_Gondim: Qualquer pg com video
<Serrat>  tem q instalar o flash player 
<Andre_Gondim> jardel, tente charges.com.br e diga se executa a animação
<jardel> Andre_Gondim: funciou
<Andre_Gondim> jardel, e qual a página que não abre?
<jardel> Andre_Gondim: No facebook na abre mas testei no yout ube e funcionou
<Andre_Gondim> jardel, tem uns "vírus" de facebook que tem vídeos falsos que não abrem e na verdade são aplicativos que infectam o teu facebook
<jardel> Andre_Gondim:Hum, bom saber , briagodo pela ajuda...
<botinha> algum amigo que entende de php no ubuntu?
<Daw> Boa noite a todos, como faço pra mudar meu papel de parede?
<Andre_Gondim> botinha, #php-br
<Andre_Gondim> Daw, na área de trabalho clique com o botão direito e tem a opção
<botinha> Andre_Gondim, obrigado man
<Andre_Gondim> ;)
<Daw> Andre_Gondim, ok valeu, você sabe porque cargas d'agua meu 11.04 x64 insiste em carregar um módulo do wifi mesmo estando no blacklist?
<Andre_Gondim> Daw, não sei
<PingaR0x> Daw, eh uma da broadcom?
<Daw> Andre_Gondim, estou apanhando desse driver rt3090, o sistema insiste em carregar apenas os módulos incorretos,
<Daw> RT3090
<Daw> segui alguns tutoriais, todos seguiam a mesma linha, porém o meu por alguma razão reconheceu um módulo que nos outro casos não carregava
<Daw> PingaR0x, é uma rt3090
<PingaR0x> Daekdroom, rt é ? realtek?
<Daekdroom> Não sei.
<PingaR0x> Daekdroom, eh de note?
<Daw> PingaR0x, ralink, já to de bronca com essa placa, no net era o mesmo problema, sim note
<Daekdroom> lspci -v diz qual módulo cada dispositivo no barramento PCI usa.
<Daw> Daekdroom, eu costumo usar esse lspci -k|grep -i network --after-context 3
<Daekdroom> Isso é bem específico.
<Daw> acusa o módulo rt2800pci carregado, e rt2860sta e rt3090sta além do 2800 como disponíveis
<Daw> problema é que quando eu coloco o 2800 e o 2860 no blacklist, o 2860 ainda continua a ser carregado
<Daw> mesmo colocando o rt3090 no whitelist
<PingaR0x> Daw, eu seria mais drastico... eu sempre faço o seguinte compilo o kernel só com que eu preciso... o resto jogo fora
<Daw> PingaR0x, eu ainda não tenho tal conhecimento =/  sabe me dizer como faço pra remover esse 2860?
<PingaR0x> Daw, primeiro de tudo se vc derruba ele na mao com modprobe -r resolve?
<Daw> PingaR0x, quando eu derrubo a rt2800 trava o note, ela funciona bem, só quero resolver esse problema de travar o note
<Daw> ja tentei modprobe -r na 2800 e -v na rt3090
<Daw> mas nada de carregar o 3090
<PingaR0x> Daw,
<PingaR0x> ops
<PingaR0x> to pensando aqui primeiro eu acho interessante fazer o wireless funcionar dps procurar a solução
<Daw> PingaR0x, então, ela funciona, mas sempre que eu tento devativa-la na mão, ou quando o sistema vai desligar trava o note
<Daw> ela não parece estar funcionando no melhor de sua capacidade, mas funciona, só esse travar me incomoda
<PingaR0x> Daw, ja viu no dmesg ?
<Daw> PingaR0x, não, nunca usei esse comando
<PingaR0x> Daw, ele mostra oque acontece no boot
<Daw> PingaR0x, rodei aqui, a saída foi grande demais
<PingaR0x> Daw, da greps e afins ve se acha algo util
<Daw> não conheço nenhum 'filtro' para esse comando
<Daw> usando greps -i network filtrou bem, mas não consegui entender muita coisa =/
<PingaR0x> daw da grep no modulo
<Daw> apenas um erro, no mais apenas registros
<Daw> phy0 -> rt2800pci_mcu_status: Error - MCU request failed, no response from hardware
<Daw> PingaR0x, quando dei grep no 3090 nada apareceu, por que não está sendo carregado *suspeito* no 2860 deu o seguinte erro
<Daw> rt2860sta: module is from the staging directory, the quality is unknown, you have been warned.
<PingaR0x> AH
<PingaR0x> Daw, driver inicial igual a brcm80211 para broadcom
<PingaR0x> Daw, como está seu blacklist ?
<Daw> PingaR0x, no momento está em branco
<PingaR0x> Daw, da um paste em como vc estava tentando
<PingaR0x> usar ele
<virtu> ahhh
<virtu> Logitech Performance Mouse MX... vale cada centavo...
<Daw> PingaR0x, !paste
<Daw> opss, não sei usar esse comando paste para saídas com mais de 3 linhas
<Daw> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-wlan.conf $blacklist rt2800pci $blacklist rt2860sta $/etc/modules $rt3090sta
<Daw> PingaR0x, viu aí?
<PingaR0x> Daw, faz assim sudo apt-get pastebinit
<PingaR0x> ele eh um programa para postar saida de programa
<claudio> ncik botinha
<Daw> PingaR0x, como que jogo aqui?
<PingaR0x> tipo faz tudo que quiser e poe | pastebinit no finla
<Daw> http://pastebin.com/tPuNVFet
<Daw> PingaR0x, http://pastebin.com/tPuNVFet coloquei aqui
#ubuntu-br 2011-05-14
<Daw> os dois arquivos, o black e o whitelist
<PingaR0x> Daw, deixa fora do whitelist... deixa o modulo por si só
<Daw> PingaR0x, eu já tentei usar apenas os 2 módulos no blacklist, mas o 2860 carrega sempre, mesmo estando no blacklist
<Daw> o pior é que toda vez que carrega o 2860 é um parto para voltar pro 2800, o 2860 não trava o noe, mas também não funciona
<Popenke> Como eu faço o sistema usar o JRE da Oracle e não o OpenJRE?
<Nopi> boa noite galera
<PingaR0x> Popenke, instala ele
<PingaR0x> Popenke, ele esta no repositorio de parceiros canonical
<Nopi> eu to com um problema no meu ubuntu
<Nopi> que atualizei ele para 11.04
<Popenke> PingaR0x, só isso? Precisa tirar o outro?
<Nopi> e qualquer vídeo que eu veja
<PingaR0x> Popenke, ele tira sozin
<Nopi> e  vá mexer em outro lugar ele vai para tela de logon
<PingaR0x> Nopi, que placa de video é a sua?
<Nopi> do gdm
<Nopi> pinga: VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN896/VN896/P4M900 [Chrome 9 HC] (rev 01)
<Nopi> os efeitos 3D foi uma coisa que nunca consegui colocar para funcionar
<PingaR0x> Nopi, lspci -v
<Nopi> pinga: VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN896/VN896/P4M900 [Chrome 9 HC] (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<Nopi> 	Subsystem: FIRST INTERNATIONAL Computer Inc Device 1e30
<Nopi> 	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 16, IRQ 9
<Nopi> 	Memory at a0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=512M]
<Nopi> 	Memory at c8000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]
<Nopi> 	Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled]
<Nopi> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<Nopi> 	Kernel modules: viafb
<Popenke> PingaR0x, qual o nome do java da oracle no repo?
<PingaR0x> Nopi, nao cola aki assim, se vai tomar um ban jaja
<Nopi> foi mal po
<Nopi> rs
<PingaR0x> Popenke, clica nakela opção de mostrar items tecnicos
<Nopi> prefere pvt ?
<efix_> Pessoal, acabei de instalar o Ubuntu 10.4.2 e ao plugar meu fone de ouvido o mesmo não sai audio, porém o notebook toca as musicas normalmente, o fone está funcionando perfeitamente, alguem pode me ajudar ???
<PingaR0x> Nopi, paste.ubuntu.com
<PingaR0x> Daw,da pra deleatar na mao o modulo
<Nopi> quer que ponha lá ?
<Daw> PingaR0x, como faço isso?
<peregrinator_six> naufragoweb: :P
<PingaR0x> Daw, primeiro pega o caminho dele
<PingaR0x> Daw, modprobe -l e o modulo(nem lembro qual era mal)
<PingaR0x> dai
<PingaR0x> peregrinator_six, deu?
<peregrinator_six> não, o tópico tá com erro de codificação...
<Popenke> PingaR0x, a bagaça é que o Runescape não roda nem a pau
<peregrinator_six> PingaR0x, a baga?a ? que o Runescape n?o roda nem a pau
<peregrinator_six> :S
<peregrinator_six> ainda tá errando...
<peregrinator_six> vou tentar latim...
<PingaR0x> peregrinator_six, tenta latin1
<peregrinator_six> beleza
<peregrinator_six> deixa ver aqui..
<Nopi> pinga: isso que vc quer http://paste.ubuntu.com/607216/
<Daw> PingaR0x, http://paste.ubuntu.com/607215/
<PingaR0x> Popenke, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin
<PingaR0x> Nopi, fico sem resposta de imediato
<PingaR0x> Nopi, preciso pesquisar fazia tempo que nao via placa da via
<staimeer> placa via ?
<staimeer> q sux heim
<peregrinator_six> PingaR0x: droga, eu mudo a opção e quando volto l[á ela tá "resetada"... :S
<peregrinator_six> bosta... ¬¬
<Nopi> pinga: mas vc acha que isso é placa de vídeo mesmo ? pq na versão 10.10 tava tudo funcionando na boa
<efix_> Pessoal, alguem poderia me ajudar com o problema de audio aqui no meu DELL ?
<Popenke> Tá instalado
<staimeer> efix_: claro
<PingaR0x> cd /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/staging/rt2860/
<staimeer> so falar o prob
<Popenke> PingaR0x, tá instalado, mas não roda
<PingaR0x> Popenke, dai nao sei
<PingaR0x> Popenke, nem conheço esse jogo
<efix_> staimeer, então amigo, eu instalei o Ubuntu 10.4.2 aqui e ao plugar meu fone o pc não repasa o audio para ele
<staimeer> efix_: e sem o fone passa ?
<PingaR0x> Popenke, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre tenta esse
<peregrinator_six> PingaR0x: o numero é 7001 né...?! Vou fazer outra conta aqui..
<efix_> staimeer, sim normalmente.
<PingaR0x> peregrinator_six, eh sim
<peregrinator_six> PingaR0x: orbigado, vamos ver se do zero grava minhas preferencias...
<staimeer> efix_: entao ja matamos o problema
<staimeer> esta no fone
<staimeer> ou no plug do fone
<staimeer> :)
<Nopi> pinga: caraca bicho vc é uma base de dados é isso mesmo, só vc responde as paradas aqui hauahauaha
<efix_> staimeer, não amigo, pois tanto o fone como a aptação que eu fiz aqui para o som sair no microsystem estão mudos, e o microsystem estava funcionando normalmente agora a pouco no Windows 7
<PingaR0x> Nopi, :D obrigado pelo elogio
<Nopi> pinga: po só to vendo vc responder rs
<staimeer> efix_: vai em preferencia de som verifica se tem algum som no mudo
<Nopi> pinga: vai dar conta não rs
<Popenke> PingaR0x, tá dificil
<efix_> staimeer, não, tudo normal.
<Daw> PingaR0x, cara, pode postar o comando novamente por favor, desativei a placa sem querer e travou tudo
<PingaR0x> efix_, cat /proc/bus/input/devices procura algo com jack e cola em paste.ubuntu.com
<PingaR0x> daw, cd /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/staging/rt2860/ <- a pasta dela
<Nopi> pinga: se quiser entender melhor v a especificação do itautec w7635 é um laptop vai ver tudo que tem no meu laptop rs
<PingaR0x> vai lah e deleta somente o driver
<PingaR0x> Nopi, calma ae
<staimeer> efix_: aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<staimeer> verificar se sai algum som
<Daw> PingaR0x, ok
<Nopi> pinga: to calmo cara... já peguei minha senha e fui para o final da fila, só tem vc respondendo mesmo rs
<efix_> staimmer, achei o lance do jack diz o seguinte: Name="HDA Intel HP Out at Ext Right Jack" Name="HDA Intel Mic at Ext Right Jack"
<efix_> esses dois
<efix_> staimeer, o segundo comando não saiu nenhum audio
<Daw> PingaR0x, dentro da pasta do 2860 tinha apenas o rt2860.ko, o qual eu exclui, mas e a pasta? preciso excluir também?
<PingaR0x> Daw, deixa ela
<PingaR0x> Daw, reseta ae e ve que que vai virar
<PingaR0x> Daw, maximo que vai acontecer é nao carrega o wireless :X
<staimeer> efix_: da um lsmod |grep snd
<staimeer> verifica se os modulos estao carregados
<efix_> staimeer, em que amigo ?
 * PingaR0x agradece ao staimeer 
<staimeer> efix_: nao entendi
<Daw> PingaR0x, pior que tá não fica, vou reiniciar em momentos
<efix_> staimmer, onde eu aplico esse comando, não sei como utilizar
<PingaR0x> Nopi, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-openchrome
<efix_> vou pesquisar na DELL, quem sabe ela fornece os drivers
<PingaR0x> efix_, que note vc usa?
<Nopi> pinga: tava achando isso muito fácil, mas mesmo assim eu fiz rs e olha o resultado xserver-xorg-video-openchrome já é a versão mais nova.
<PingaR0x> Nopi, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-openchrome
<PingaR0x> Nopi, eh o que eu posso dizer, fazia tempo que nao via ngm de VIA! essa placa de video é ruim de pegar em linux...
<efix_> PingaR0x, Dell Inspirion 4030
<Nopi> pinga: já fiz cara... e o resultado é  a aversão mais nova
<Nopi> já tá instalado
<PingaR0x> Nopi, aguarde um pouco
<Nopi> blz
<PingaR0x> efix_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1706969
<brunoLinhares> pessoal, como posso ativar o usb no virtualbox no ubuntu 11.04
<brunoLinhares> ?
<staimeer> efix_: no terminal
<PingaR0x> brunoLinhares, baixa um pacote no site pera e vou pegar o link para vc
<Nopi> brunolinhares: ativar como assim ?
<staimeer> e aplay q passei tb
<efix_> staimmer, o PingaR0x me enviou um link, vou instalando o pacote e verei se resolve.
<Nopi> brunolinhares: caso o pendrive esteja montando na sua máquina e vc tá tentando montar ele tb na máquina virtual, desmonteo primeiro já tive problemas uma vez com isso e deu certo
<PingaR0x> brunoLinhares, http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.0.6/Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-4.0.6-71344.vbox-extpack so baixar que resolve
<PingaR0x> Nopi, na versao 4 mudou algumas coisas
<linuxacessivel> gente estou tentando criar uma regra no /etc/udev/rules.d para tocar um som quando plugar algum dispositivo na usb, mas não tá rolando. Alguém entende dessa coisa de rules?
<peregrinator_six> eita coisa dificil em... :s
<Nopi> pinga: então blz, já sao duas dicas que ele tem...
<brunoLinhares> muito obrigado galera!!!
<brunoLinhares> <Nopi>  o linux lê mais a maquina virtual n lê
<PingaR0x> Nopi, nao to achando nada de util que possa te dizer , recomendo vc usar Xubuntu
<PingaR0x> brunoLinhares, :D agora vai ler aceito uma cerveja
<Nopi> pinga: tb já ralei bastante com esse w7635 por causa dessa placa de vídeo
<brunoLinhares> kkk
<brunoLinhares> vo eviar por e-mail
<brunoLinhares> ^
<Nopi> brunolinhares: então exatamente o que tinha dito o dispositivo tá em uso, desmonta o pendrive, mas não despluga ele, daí vc pede para montar na máquina virtual
<brunoLinhares> ok vlw
<peregrinator_six> PingaR0x: não acho o latim não, acho que não tem...
<peregrinator_six> :|
<PingaR0x> peregrinator_six, tenta alguma iso
<brunoLinhares> desmontar o pen não deu certo
<peregrinator_six> tentei duas já, a 1 e a 15...
<PingaR0x> peregrinator_six, eu sugiro vc usar outro hauauh
<PingaR0x> peregrinator_six, menos sofrimento
<PingaR0x> peregrinator_six, ou melhor, instala o empathy da svn
<peregrinator_six> e a windows também to nela agora e to notando uma coisa...
<peregrinator_six> PingaR0x:  to no canal do #ubuntu e lá nõa a erro de codificação, isso sugeri alguma dica ou pista...!?
<peregrinator_six> *não...
<staimeer> peregrinator_six: nao ta escrevendo em pt-br ?
<PingaR0x> peregrinator_six, claro eles nao tem acento :D
<peregrinator_six> PingaR0x: to usando agora a codificação ocidental window$-1252
<peregrinator_six> um...
<brunoLinhares> sim... como instala esse arquivo?
<PingaR0x> brunoLinhares, 2 clique em cima dele
<staimeer> peregrinator_six: no irc vc diz ?
<brunoLinhares> esse do link que vc me enviou
<brunoLinhares>   
<peregrinator_six> staimeer: Boa noite. Na conta do IRC pelo Empathy
<PingaR0x> peregrinator_six, ááááá
<PingaR0x> peregrinator_six, so vai ter problema com caracteres com acento
<staimeer> bl
<staimeer> bla
<peregrinator_six> você mandou agora e não teve nenhum PingaR0x
<PingaR0x> peregrinator_six, dai sim hein
<staimeer> nao uso o empathy
<peregrinator_six> :S
<peregrinator_six> ´´´´´´´´´´
<PingaR0x> brunoLinhares, eh so 2 clique obs: o virtua lbox tem que estar desligado
<peregrinator_six> testei
<PingaR0x> peregrinator_six, e ae?
<peregrinator_six> ãããããããããẽẽẽẽẽẽẽẽẽẽõõõõõõõ
<peregrinator_six> nada tudo certo até o momento...
<peregrinator_six> vou deixar como tá na codificação do inimigo... Quero dizer, do window$... :P
 * peregrinator_six XD
 * PingaR0x fica contente
<Daw> PingaR0x, é, não resolveu, o módulo 2860 não consta mais na lista de módulos disponiveis, mas quando eu coloco o 2800 no blacklist, e só resta o 3090 pra carregar o 2860 surge das trevas
<PingaR0x> Daw, dai fode hein
<Daw> PingaR0x, é, meus computadores sempre serviram as forças ocultas
<PingaR0x> Daw, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10762767 agora vc xora
<PingaR0x> Daw, 3090 = 2860
<PingaR0x> Daw, sem solução no momento
<Daw> PingaR0x, pelo jeito é um driver genérico que 'funciona' para ambos modelos
<Daw> terei que brigar por conta então
<PingaR0x> Daw, na verdade eu tenho uma sugestão...
<Daw> PingaR0x, aceito
<PingaR0x> Daw, http://ubuntuguide.net/ubuntu-11-04-upgrade-linux-kernel-to-2-6-39-0 atualizando o kernel. vc atualiza os driver( as vezes!)
<Daw> PingaR0x, boa, vou tentar isso, muito embora eu nunca tenha atualizado um kernel manualmente, não quero ficar com o note desse jeito
<PingaR0x> Daw, nao tem crise vc nao vai compilar , ele é pre compilado
<Daw> PingaR0x, hmmm, vou tentar aqui e volto pra dar noticias na minha batalha campal
<staimeer> Linux Musashi 2.6.38-9-generic #43-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 28 15:23:06 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Ricardo__> os[Linux 2.6.32-5-amd64 x86_64] distro[Debian 6.0.1] cpu[2 x Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6600  @ 2.40GHz (GenuieIIntel) @ 2.39GHz] mem[Physical: 2.9GB, 47.8% free] disk[Total: 1.6TB, 34.3% free] video[ATI Technologies Inc RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 4650]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel1: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI]
<PingaR0x> wtf?
<Daw> PingaR0x, mudando de assunto, sabe como faço pra aparecer os icones da area de notificação do unity?
<PingaR0x> Daw, gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['all']" so relogar
<PingaR0x> Daw, http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-re-enable-notification-area.html
<PingaR0x> Daw, tirei daki
<Daw> PingaR0x, valeu, vou tentar o kernel aqui
<PingaR0x> Daw, vai qeu vai
<brunoLinhares>     pessoal como instalo aquele arquivo do virtualbox
<brunoLinhares> que vcs me mandaram o link
<brunoLinhares> ?
<PingaR0x> brunoLinhares, so dar 2 cliques...
<PingaR0x> brunoLinhares, vc ta usadno que virtual box?
<PingaR0x> brunoLinhares, o do ubuntu ou o do site?
<brunoLinhares> no momento n
<PingaR0x> brunoLinhares, qual vc instalou*
<Daw> PingaR0x, eu prefiro tentar o kernel pois esse é mais facil de voltar ao jeito que era antes escolhendo o kernel antigo no grub
<brunoLinhares> mas ele n abre pra instalar
<brunoLinhares> o do ubuntu mesmo
<PingaR0x> brunoLinhares, http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads baixa o virtual box daki por isso que nao ta indo
<valdineysr> ola pessoal
<PingaR0x> brunoLinhares, deveria ter perguntado antes mal a versao do virtual box nao funciona usb
<PingaR0x> valdineysr, olá
<brunoLinhares> ok
<brunoLinhares> vo tentar
<brunoLinhares> valeu cara
<brunoLinhares> quando acabar aqui eu volto
<valdineysr> estava pensando en contribui um pouco mais pra comunidade
<valdineysr> tenho um blog que server mais como um lembre de coisas de coisas que eu descrubro ai jogo lá
<valdineysr> sou um tempo atras que o planeta estava recrutando mais pessoas pra isso
<PingaR0x> valdineysr, fla com Andre_Gondim
<valdineysr> será que eu poderia me candidatar
<valdineysr> hum
<PingaR0x> valdineysr, eu nao faço parte da equipe do ubuntu só ajudo por ajudar aqui
<valdineysr> hoje ele não esta online
<PingaR0x> valdineysr, dai não sei
<valdineysr> ainda deve está em conferencia
<valdineysr> com a turma do ubuntu
<valdineysr> vou tentar falar com ele, esses tempos ele deve tá que nem "entidade... só baixa com muita reza" hehe
<valdineysr> a semana foi longa e muito cansado paca, hoje é dia de dormir cedo até outra hora pessoal
<Guest83678> PingaR0x, cara mo trampo, tive que formatar
<staimeer> formart c: -u -s
<staimeer> ops
<staimeer> format c: /u /s
<staimeer> :P
<Serrat_> :P
<eros> alguem aqui ja foi na fisl?
<staimeer> eu nao
<UdontKnow> eros: varios
<UdontKnow> heh
<UdontKnow> minha ultima frase pra ele
<UdontKnow> "po, achei que voce tava perguntando pq ja tinha lido o site e tinha duvidas"
<UdontKnow> ai ele vazou
<atari_314> Boa noite, algum tambem esta tendo problemas com o xterm (slowdowns e freezes) no 11.04 (fresh install)?
<staimeer> o meu ta normal aqui
<atari_314> aqui tá muito bizarro, se eu digitar mto rapido  parece q ele se perde no buffer e trava, uns segundos depois ele metralha tudo q eu digitei
<staimeer> acabei de digitar rapido e nada
<staimeer> normal
<atari_314> >.<
<atari_314> vc ta usando o kernel 2.6.38-8?
<staimeer> Linux Musashi 2.6.38-9-generic #43-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 28 15:23:06 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<staimeer> -9
<atari_314> imaginei q fosse isso... ta mto com cara de bug no paging
<atari_314> vou atualizar aqui, ver se rola, vlw mesmo
<unity_BUGADO> naufragoweb: tá acordando ai ainda...?!
<Serrat__________> PingaR0x,
<PingaR0x> Serrat__________, po
<Serrat__________> cara q tenso
<Serrat__________> formatei
<Serrat__________> to instalando tudo denovo aqui
<PingaR0x> Serrat__________, se eh doido
<Serrat__________> kkkk
<Serrat__________> :P
<Serrat__________> PingaR0x, alguns falam isso, eu não acredito muito não
<Serrat__________> PingaR0x, to dando apt-get install flashplugin-installer e não conecta
<Serrat__________> sabe oq pode ser?
<PingaR0x> Serrat__________, servidor caiu, dns falhou, no ideia
<BUGADunity> Serrat__________: maluqueti, pra que formatou...?!
<Serrat__________> BUGADunity, deu uns conflitos meio loco aqui com o windows
<Serrat__________> não tava nem abrindo o livecd
<PingaR0x> Serrat__________, liveusb ftw
<Serrat__________> PingaR0x, foi bem mais rapido
<Serrat__________> PingaR0x, não tinha nada de mais no linux
<PingaR0x> Serrat__________, o caminho mais rapido nem sempre é o correto :D auhahuahu
<PingaR0x> jaja vou sair
<PingaR0x> hj a cota ja deu
<Serrat__________> mas resolve o problema :P
<PingaR0x> Serrat__________, keep it simple stuip
<PingaR0x> stupid*
<brunoLinhares> <PingaR0x>  continua sem funcionar o negocio do virtualbox
<PingaR0x> brunoLinhares, vc removeu o do ubuntu?
<brunoLinhares> sim
<brunoLinhares> quando vou configurar o usb aparece um erro
<brunoLinhares> justamente relacionado ao usb
<PingaR0x> brunoLinhares, cara... vc ta fazendo errado na boa
<PingaR0x> brunoLinhares, eu testei antes de falar para vc
<brunoLinhares> mais instalei tudo que vc disse!
<brunoLinhares> baixei o virtual box do site
<brunoLinhares> desistalei o anterios pelo synaptiq
<brunoLinhares> e instalei esse
<brunoLinhares> reiniciei o sistema
<brunoLinhares> e depois instalei o pacote
<PingaR0x> brunoLinhares, e hum e ai?
<PingaR0x> resetou ele?
<brunoLinhares> aew ele continuo sem funcionar
<brunoLinhares> depois de instalar o pacote precisa reiniciar?
<PingaR0x> brunoLinhares, nao
<PingaR0x> brunoLinhares, vc so precisa reiniciar o programa e o erro some
<brunoLinhares> depois que instalei aparecem dois virtual box o VM e o OSE qual devo usar?
<PingaR0x> O VM
<PingaR0x> brunoLinhares, o OSE VC TEM QUE REMOVER!
<PingaR0x> bem minha hora deu
<PingaR0x> e to vazando
<brunoLinhares> não acho o nemo dele pra desisntalar
<PingaR0x> brunoLinhares, sudo apt-get remove virtualbox-os* flw ae campeao
<brunoLinhares> vlw cara brigadão
<Jhonatan> Boa noite
<Jhonatan> gostaria de ajuda
<Jhonatan> Desliguei meu ubuntu 11.04 da forma correta
<Jhonatan> e algumas horas depois, liuguei meu noteobook
<Jhonatan> e verifiquei
<Jhonatan> que o sistema não estava mais abrindo, a tela fica totalmente escura
<Jhonatan> e nada acontece
<Jhonatan> Existe alguma forma de reparar o sistema, ou algo que faça-o voltar a funcionar sem precisar reinstalá-lo novamente?
<Serrat> Jhonatan,
<Serrat> vc tem o cd do ubuntu?
<Jhonatan> sim
<Serrat> usa ele para restaurar
<vanessa> iiiiiiiii
<vanessa> iiiiiii
<vanessa> ii
<vanessa> iiiii
<vanessa> i
<vanessa> i
<vanessa> i
<vanessa> iiiii
<vanessa> i
<vanessa> i
<vanessa> i
<vanessa> iiiih
<vanessa> bnyyu
<vanessa> u
<vanessa> u
<vanessa> u
<vanessa> u
<vanessa> u
<vanessa> u
<vanessa> u
<vanessa> u
<vanessa> u
<vanessa> u
<vanessa> af
<vanessa> tem nimguem
<vanessa> essa porcaria
<vanessa> afz
<vanderson> oiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Nilodanx52> Alguem tem notícias do giano?????
<BUGADunity> Nilodanx52: ele tá sumido mesmo, faz um tempinho que não o vejo por aqui não...
<Nilodanx52> to achando q teve algo
<Nilodanx52> nunca demorou de entrar assim ñ
<Nilodanx52> kk
<BUGADunity> Nilodanx52: viu lá no #archlinux-br...?!
<Nilodanx52> s
<BUGADunity> naufragoweb: se encontra no recinto...!?
<cbterra> Boa Noite a todo do canal!!!!
<Nilodanx52> noite
<cbterra> Alguém pode dar uma dica de Router Wireless bom e barato...
<cbterra> Vi o DLink DIR-600 com um preço legal alguém sabe se é bom ou ruim?
<LordPSY> Noite
<staimeer> cara
<staimeer> cbterra: verifica se ele tem controle de banda
<staimeer> normalmente e util
<staimeer> :)
<staimeer> cbterra: eu tenho um dir-300 com o firmware modificado de um linksys
<staimeer> funciona q e uma blz
<cbterra> <staimeer> Como vejo se tem esse controle de banda q vc falou..?
<staimeer> cbterra: normalmente no site da dlink tem essas infos
<cbterra> vou dar uma olhada lá
<cbterra> <staimeer> valeu a ajuda mas como não conheço nada de rede fiquei meio perdido...mas valeu...
<staimeer> heheehe
<staimeer> cbterra: ms dlink e bom
<cbterra> <staimeer> tive um dlink não tive problemas mas comprei um faz um ano wireless e hj do nada parou so fica acessa a luz de power
<staimeer> cbterra: deve ter ido pro saco
<staimeer> os dlinks so tem uma coisa de ruim
<cbterra> acho que foi mesmo...hehehe
<staimeer> esquenta muito
<staimeer> heheeh
<cbterra> acho que vou comprar esse DIR-600 tá 78,90
<cbterra> <staimeer> esse preço ta bom?
<staimeer> cbterra: ai vc vai ter q pesquisar o melhor preço
<Pskol> deus me livre dlinkl
<cbterra> <Pskol> fala ai blz...qual vc indica bom e barato?
<Pskol> http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/MLB-184375342-ap-router-wr-254-ht-licenca-9-em-portugus-400-mw-54-mbps-_JM
<Pskol> http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/MLB-184011724-ap-senao-engenius-24ghz-esr-1221-bg-com-firmware-400mw-_JM
<Maninho> Só para alembrar modem não tem nada haver com a definição do canal
<BUGADunity> Maninho: sua noite tá boa fiote...?!
<Maninho> BUGADunity: melhor impossível =]
<Pskol> cbterra, esses dois ai so nao faz cafezinho, e o preço bem bom
<cbterra> <Pskol> valeu vou dar uma olhada neles...
<Josue_Rezende> boa noite pessal
<tiagoscd> [Novo post] Mudanças de aplicativos no Ubuntu 11.10: adeus ao Mantenedor do sistema, boas vindas ao Deja Dup http://bit.ly/iltZeq
<Kazenin> já ??
<Daw> boa noite a todos sem vida social
<Maninho> Daw: boa noite
<Daw> queria agradecer a todos que me ajudaram a configurar e resolver de vez o problema do meu wifi
 * Kazenin tem vida social pq tem uma churrasqueira no quarto, frigobar cheio de Heineken e uma muié gostosa e ainda de quebra usa Linux.
<omelete> esse mantedor do sistema era o q?
<Kazenin> omelete, removia pacotes não mais "necessários" para o sistema
<Daw> a atualização do kernel foi a solução mais simples esperada, e contudo a última a ser tentada
<Kazenin> o que acontecia é que algumas vezes ele quebrava o sistema
<foxhoundst> ;
<Daw> Kazenin, churrasqueira dentro do quarto? aquelas elétricas certo? LOLMOR minha namo usa linux desde que eu abandonei o Janelas®
<omelete> Kazenin:  vlw
<Kazenin> Daw, isso aquelas pra fazer o churras grelhado! a minha gata usa Debian ela nunca se amarrou em Ubuntu não ashuhuashuashuahusa
<Kazenin> omelete, era pra ser algo tipo um apt-get autoclean
<omelete> pois é
<omelete> uso esse comando
<omelete> por isso desconhecia o programa
<Kazenin> omelete, mas ele fazia mesmo é um apt-get autoremove -y --force-all
<Kazenin> kkkkkk
<Daw> Kazenin, aquelas com a bandeja  de água pra malocar a fumaça, heheh. a minha usa ubuntu comigo desde quando a gente tinha um pc só, agora ficou por opção
<Kazenin> Daw, to ligado
<Daw> bem, eu vou deitar-me amanhã tenho trabalho o dia todo
 * Kazenin too
<Daw> boa noite a todos
<Daw> até mais
<Daw> exit
<Kazenin> F
<Kazenin> U
<Kazenin> I
<virtu> e ae
<Maninho> bye
<alphalinux> boa noite
<alphalinux> alguem poderia me ajudar nunca instalei um servidor de e-mail no ubuntu gostaria de fazer um
<alphalinux> poderião me ajudar
<alphalinux> postfix
<vitorlobo> ZNC: :)
<vitorlobo> alphalinux: to mais boiando q merd* n'agua sobre isso...a tentou o google?
<vitorlobo> :|
<juizmill> boa noite
<juizmill> alguem sabe como eu posso desocultar um arquivo
<juizmill> eu criei um arquivo e ele fico oculto
<GuilhermeCunha> juizmill, remove o ponto da frente
<vitorlobo> juizmill: ctrl + h
<juizmill> o arquivo tem que ter ele
<vitorlobo> juizmill: dai vc pode ver
<juizmill> .htaccess
<juizmill> ok
<juizmill> valeu
<juizmill> pode ajuda para instala o photoshop
<vitorlobo> juizmill: sou uma perguntinha
<juizmill> sim
<vitorlobo> juizmill: pq vc vê vantagem em rodar photoshop no linux?
<juizmill> pq nao sei trabalahar com o gimp já tentei e nao dei conta
<vitorlobo> juizmill: roda até roda mas....... nunca igual no windows...como também.... com o risco de pegar virus no ambiente "wine"
<vitorlobo> juizmill: você trabalha profissionalmente com photoshop?
<juizmill> sim
<vitorlobo> vai por mim
<vitorlobo> volta pro windows ou, vc vai se prejudicar
<vitorlobo> o linux ainda não é um ambiente bom para gráficos
<vitorlobo> juizmill: mas se vc quer ainda sim arriscar.... blz
<juizmill> windows é osso da pau direto aqui no linux ta bom
<vitorlobo> juizmill: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine && sudo apt-get install playonlinux
<vitorlobo> juizmill: entao faz essa experiencia de trampar no ps em linux...mas como disse, n é a mesma coisa.... não roda na mesma qualidade q no win
<juizmill> ok
<vitorlobo> juizmill: o playonlinux vai te dá acesso a instalação do photoshop
<juizmill> o problema é para configurar o photoshop CS3 para o wine
<vitorlobo> juizmill: se n me engano, roda o cs5 ja
<vitorlobo> juizmill: ja rodei o cs2 e o cs4
<vitorlobo> mas me acostumei com gimp ja hehee
<vitorlobo> foi dificil...mas rolou ;)
<juizmill> nossa com este comando que vc mando ele roda
<juizmill> entao no gimp estou tendo muitas dificuldades
<juizmill> vc sabe de algum tutorial em PT
<vitorlobo> juizmill: qual ubuntu vc usa? 10.10 ou 11.04?
<juizmill> 11.04 ele atualizo
<vitorlobo> blz
<juizmill> pronto acabo a instalação do wine
<vitorlobo> juizmill: o playonlinux é um programa extensão do wine...quando terminar de instalar ele, vc vai no "super" ( tecla window q fica entre o ctrl eo alt )
<vitorlobo> e digita la playonlinux
<vitorlobo> juizmill: que trabalho especificamente vc faz com photoshop? tratamento de imagem, layout?
<juizmill> sim isso
<vitorlobo> olha...tem esse site
<vitorlobo> http://www.ogimp.com.br/
<juizmill> playOnLinux aberto
<vitorlobo> http://www.gimp.com.br/smf/index.php
<vitorlobo> playonlinux: vai em install e la ele tem uma lista de softwares q rodam no linux
<vitorlobo> playonlinux: entre eles o photoshop....vc vai achar facilmente... mas assim, vc tem q ter a versão do photoshop ai.... do qual ele vai indicar....quando tiver, vc vai no playonlinux q ele baixa a versao certa do wine pra rodar o photoshop eos pacotes pendentes
<vitorlobo> juizmill: jamais irei comparar o photoshop com o gimp... mas para usuario básico o gimp cai bem
<juizmill> ^^
<vitorlobo> então...é isso ai...vc olha a versão disponivel compativel com o linux no playOnLinux, e baixa esta versao
<vitorlobo> sacou?
<juizmill> aqui mostra a CS4
<juizmill> eu tenho ela aqui já
<juizmill> vo tenta instala
<vitorlobo> juizmill: entao copia pra alguma pasta e cai dentro
<juizmill> ta instalando
<idub> bom dia galera
<idub> alguem me ajuda com o gppp
<vitorlobo> q isso?
<vitorlobo> >.<
<idub> gnome ppp
<idub> vitorlobo sempre vc me auxiliando hehehheee
<idub> blz mano..
<vitorlobo> tranquilo
<vitorlobo> ;P
<idub> cara que raiva ta dando esse programa
<vitorlobo> gppp é o discador gnome ne
<idub> conecto pelo wvdial an boa e o gnome ppp não
<vitorlobo> vixi cara...discada?
<vitorlobo> ou adsl bridge?
<idub> vitor discada
<vitorlobo> sasinhora ainda existe
<idub> modem 3g deu pau to me virando com ela
<idub> existe mano.. e ta boa heinn
<vitorlobo> q q da no gnome gppp?
<idub> 46kbps
<idub> gppp conecta e fica só 22s conectado e cai
<vitorlobo> idub: qual ubuntu tu usa?
<idub> 10.10
<vitorlobo> ao que me parede o gppp é old school e requer a versao gnome 1.x
<vitorlobo> 10.10 é gnome 2x
<idub> 2.32
<vitorlobo> poisé
<idub> então o gnome ppp não funciona no 2.32
<idub> é isso
<vitorlobo> pelo q to vendo dos report's sobre ele sim.... mas parece q tem como rodar ele fuçando nas config's cabulosas
<vitorlobo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdsTyJx4KFw
<vitorlobo> ja viu esse video?
<idub> hehhehee
<vitorlobo> pra ve se ta faltando algo?
<idub> discada mano
<vitorlobo> idub: faz assim
<idub> tenho de levar o hd na lanhouse pra atualizar o linux kkkk
<vitorlobo> idub: abre o terminal e digita sudo gedit /etc/ppp/pap-secrets
<vitorlobo> ve se funfa
<vitorlobo> e no fim do documento
<idub> ja alterei o user e senha no final
<vitorlobo> tu cola isso "usuario@provedor.com.br" * "senha1234"
<vitorlobo> certo
<idub> pap e do chap
<idub> ja fiz isso
<vitorlobo> rpz
<vitorlobo> axo q é incompatibilidade
<vitorlobo> repare os post's são antigos
<idub> ja dei um chmod no /etc/ppp
<vitorlobo> 2002
<idub> o problema é que com o wvdial sozinho ele conecta
<idub> e fica de boa
<vitorlobo> idub: mas se ta fundando no wvdial...xa sa *orra prala
<vitorlobo> :P
<vitorlobo> idub: mas tem um outro tbm hein
<vitorlobo> idub: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kppp
<vitorlobo> tenta ai
<vitorlobo> talvez dê
<vitorlobo> geralmente essas tranquera do kde rodam
<idub> problema é as dependencias do kppp
<idub> tem de instalar uma renda de coisa do kubuntu
<vitorlobo> a mas é sussa...pelo menos n tem o kde ai ne?
<vitorlobo> n tendo o kde é sussa...
<vitorlobo> a merd* é se tiver o kde...q pra tirar o kde depois avemariah
<vitorlobo> trampo doido :|
<vitorlobo> idub: tira o gppp e da um sudo apt-get autoremove só pra garantir
<vitorlobo> aqui diz q é 547 kb
<vitorlobo> o kppp
<vitorlobo> mas tbm n sei...se eu tiver mta dependencia do kde minimiza aqui o tamanho.... se n tiver talvez seja maior
<idub> sussa
<idub> vou colocar ele
<idub> apesar que o que eu quero mesmo é monitorar a conexão
<idub> e o gppp me da o tempo e o trafego..
<idub> não vi nada que possa me dar isso só esse gppp ate o momento
<idub> vitorlobo so de ter saido do xp ja to feliz.. rsrs
<vitorlobo> ibud: to nessa felicidade a 5 meses
<vitorlobo> ibud: infeliz a mais de 11 anos
<vitorlobo> *idub
<vitorlobo> :P
<idub> linux é show
<idub> mas ainda precisamos do xp
<idub> aqui não usa 512MB ram com o sistema em full
<idub> no XP usa mais de 1GB em full
<vitorlobo> idub: com a versao 11.04 eu me desanimei um pouco...mas tudo é questão de adaptação, costumo, persistencia e paciência.... eu até pensei em mudar de distro por causa do unity...mas, ao invés disto, escolhi ajudar a melhorar o ubuntu. Sabe, essa reação de fuga geralmente é que fomos moldados a isso....ficar acomodados demais. No windows, sempre fomos imposto a se adaptar querendo ou não...a microsoft n nos dava escolha
<vitorlobo> .... o linux dá... pq no linux, você pode sugerir uma mudança, pode reportar um erro sem medo de ser feliz... ou medo de ser barrado por n ter licensa original
<idub> isso é verdade
<idub> so ir participando dos foruns que tudo da certo..
<idub> eu sempre venho aqui e se não resolve eu posto la no forum
<idub> sempre algum ajuda
<vitorlobo> idub: graças a Deus, estou independente do windows a 5 meses. a 5 meses, que uso o linux full...para tudo eu encontro um programa similar que atende as minhas necessidades...ou até...rodo no wine caso seja o caso. Mas não emulo o win nem a pau.... em nem uso dual boot.... quando fui me envolvendo com o linux, fui me envolvendo com a causa, a filosofia, a ideologia...fui procurar saber do GNU , de quem é Richard Stallman, do
<vitorlobo> movimento software livre...do que de fato eles brigam...oq é
<vitorlobo> idub: hj ... penso que osama errou o alvo...era pra ser na microsoft... "osama" hehehe mataram o osama errado....  oosama verdadeiro é o bush >.<
<idub> hehehe
<idub> vitorlobo nem culpo a M$ pelo que ela é
<idub> se não fosse o bill gates seria o jobs
<idub> mas como vc disse
<idub> uso linux pela ideologia
<idub> isso é muito bom..
<idub> pelo wine vc emula te mac hehe
<vitorlobo> idub: rpz.... eu n culpo, pq quem tem culpa n precisa de um apontador de dedo. Jobs é capitalista tanto qto o bill...mas o bill é o capitalista que joga sujo... jobs joga limpo
<vitorlobo> saca?
<idub> farinha do memso saco..
<idub> mesmo
<idub> olha a historia da apple
<idub> jobs era milionario e deixava a filha passar necessidade/
<vitorlobo> a ms tem fama de pegar codigo aberto na net ...a anos atrás....e patentiar no nome do bill
<vitorlobo> inclusive  a ms cresceu fazendo isso
<vitorlobo> ;P
<idub> mesmo dando o nome dela para o maior lançamento da apple
<idub> Mac é sistema next que copiou o BSD
<vitorlobo> idub: até hj acham que a maçã que caiu na cabeça do Isaac Newton era a do job's
<vitorlobo> erraram feio
<idub> e esse papo da maça nem é do jobs heinn
<vitorlobo> idub: http://www.bestlinux.com.br/images/stories/Imagens_Noticias4/linux_apple.jpg
<vitorlobo> saca so
<vitorlobo> qual foi a maçã
<idub> era um engenheiro de hardware que comia maça na faculdade
<vitorlobo> q caiu na cabeça do newton
<vitorlobo> inclusive esse think linux é baseado no newton
<vitorlobo> =D
<idub> mano mjito bom essa imagem
<vitorlobo> uhahuahahauahuauh
<idub> participo de uma comunidade que instala mac os x no pc
<idub> vou usar como avatar
<vitorlobo> o bom do mac
<vitorlobo> é q o sistema é bem feito
<vitorlobo> o mal do mac
<vitorlobo> é que acaba se tornando mais capitalista que o win
<vitorlobo> no win, tudo se pirateia, tudo se crackeia
<vitorlobo> no mac, nem tudo se pirateia
<vitorlobo> ;P
<vitorlobo> ou seja, tem q pagar a *orra da licensa
<vitorlobo> mas o Ms é uma empresa corporativa
<vitorlobo> se o usuario final for da MS...pirata ou não
<vitorlobo> a MS ganha com isso
<vitorlobo> mas penso que.... o linux está mudando essa realidade...devagar mas tá
<idub> pra isntalar kppp tenho de baixar 68MB em propriedades dele
<vitorlobo> tenso
<idub> mac tudo se crackeia tmb
<idub> muda nada
<idub> eu uso aqui mano.. é mais facil que no win
<vitorlobo> rpz...crackeia nao...tem coisa q n crackeia nem a pau
<vitorlobo> principalmente software novo
<vitorlobo> novo demais
<vitorlobo> ou
<vitorlobo> plugin
<vitorlobo> plugin especifico é outro problema
<idub> pouca coisa
<idub> mais softwares de manutençaõ que não crackeia.. tipo recuperar partição mac
<idub> da um trampo pq não tem ferramenta
<vitorlobo> sabe oq richard stallman disse em um documentario certa vez?
<idub> ??
<vitorlobo> " Prefiro NADA a usar um software proprietário" pois, do nada, posso programar e fazer um software Livre.
<vitorlobo> ele diz q software proprietário faz mal a sociedade num todo
<vitorlobo> que não tem liberdade em aprender com aqueles codigos e muito menos de melhorar.
<vitorlobo> e ainda tem q pagar por ele
<vitorlobo> é injusto demais
<vitorlobo> po..stallman é o cara
<vitorlobo> idub: pior é a industria de anti-virus
<vitorlobo> lança um cavalo de troia na net...espera fazer bagunça
<vitorlobo> lança a vacima
<vitorlobo> AHÁAÁÁÁ'NOS TEMOS A SOLUÇÃO
<vitorlobo> *vacina
<vitorlobo> que so funfa no modo premium e com blackbox do antivirus
<idub> isso ja faz tempo que é assim..
<vitorlobo> blackbox é aquele serial q quando crackeado, n dura 1 mes q invalida
<vitorlobo> é
<vitorlobo> é uma industria perversa
<idub> industria do virus é foda
<idub> esses aras mantem hackers ativos a muito tempo..
<idub> essa é a pior
<idub> e ninguem faz nada
<idub> nem governo nem ninguem..
<vitorlobo> pq a maioria é inocente
<vitorlobo> " po, legal esse anti virus.... bem feito..pega tudo"
<vitorlobo> na inocencia pura....
<vitorlobo> achando q hacker's do mundo todo fazem virus para trollar na net
<vitorlobo> fazer por fazer
<vitorlobo> e que a industria do anti-virus é o mocinho da historia
<vitorlobo> idub: o governo é tipo....umbrella corporation...e a sociedade é tipo...resident evil
<idub> isso é uma merda mesmo
<vitorlobo> :|
<idub> antivirus mata o pc
<vitorlobo> antivirus, antispyware
<idub> aqui não preciso ter 15% do meu processador funcionando pra um unico software
<vitorlobo> tem tanta gente traumatizada com virus
<idub> por isso que P4 em linux tem desempenho de core em win
<vitorlobo> q ja tem gente instalando avg no LINUX
<vitorlobo> uhauhahuahuahua
 * vitorlobo rindo
<idub> uso um P4 2.4 e ta lindo no linux
<vitorlobo> o software mais baixado no baixaki pra linux
<idub> tem antivirus pra mac e linux
<vitorlobo> é o amsn e depois o avg pra linux se n me engano
<vitorlobo> é
<vitorlobo> inutilidade total
<idub> instalei snow leopard ha 2 anos e nunca formatei, ja instalei antivirus so pra ver qualé..
<idub> tinha nada
<idub> isso pq vivo no porno kkkk
<vitorlobo> a
<idub> nem pdigin mais to usando kkk
<vitorlobo> rpz
<vitorlobo> a coisa é tão absurda
<idub> pq depois que el foi pro win parece que ficou ruin kkkk
<vitorlobo> q se vc baixar um arquivo daqueles tipo astalavista.box.sk
<vitorlobo> todo virotico no linux
<vitorlobo> n acontece nada
<vitorlobo> com o tempo vc até sente saudade de virus
<vitorlobo> " tento, me esforço pra pegar, mas n consigo "
<vitorlobo> idub: pidgin é um projeto upstream do linux...pacote de terceiro q acoplou na engenharia.... pra mim, ele só serve muito bem equipado de plugins
<idub> hauhauhauaaa
<idub> pode crer
<idub> pidgin é bom apcas
<vitorlobo> idub: e tbm eu nunca ouvi dizer q pombo é bixo q preste
<idub> pega tudo numa cosia só
<vitorlobo> mas aaqui ele funfa blz
<idub> aqui tmb
<vitorlobo> tu sabia
<idub> so msn que demora pacas pra conectar
<idub> mas isso é culpa da discada
<vitorlobo> q a ms bloqueou acesso de webcam com o msn messenger?
<vitorlobo> para os msn linux?
<vitorlobo> bloqueou de sacanagem
<idub> pq levo o HD pra casa de alguem que tem banda larhga pra atualizar uma vez por mes
<vitorlobo> falando em hd
<idub> hehehe
<vitorlobo> meus 2 hd's externos queimaram
<vitorlobo> misterio
<idub> mas jaja arumam jeito de deslqouear
<vitorlobo> um da samsung e outro da seagate
<vitorlobo> :|
<idub> coisa boa de linux
<idub> coloco em qualquer pc e finciona
<idub> usou eles na mesma porta usb??
<idub> pode ser fuga de energia
<vitorlobo> n...um foi em um periodo
<vitorlobo> e outro em outro
<vitorlobo> aqui tinha muita queda de tensao
<vitorlobo> deve ter sido isso
<idub> linux é muito foda.. com essas portas e-sata tru usa em qualquer lugar
<idub> ate na lanhouso eu dou boot pelo linux
<vitorlobo> cara...a verdade é
<idub> esses dias oc ara tava pensando como que eu usava a net dele
<vitorlobo> quem usa linux pela primeira vez pode até n gostar
<vitorlobo> e é normal n gostar do que não se conhece
<vitorlobo> mas se a mesma pessoa parar e conhecer
<vitorlobo> veio.........
<vitorlobo> so tendo alguma espécie de cicatriz no cerebelo para voltar ao win
<vitorlobo> n dá cara.......simplismente n dá
<vitorlobo> minha mae ainda usa win....uma vez abri o ms-dos ...confundi as bolas e fui tentar instalr umas coisa "via terminal"
<vitorlobo> e lembrei q n era terminal
<vitorlobo> pra achar o programa q eu queria e instalar me levou 2 horas
<vitorlobo> eu queria gravar um dvd em imagem
<vitorlobo> dai vc busca na net e acha o nero.... nero tem oq...300 e la vai kct de mb
<vitorlobo> e eu só queria gravar uma imagem >.<
<vitorlobo> dai peguei outros la...
<vitorlobo> dai com dependencia de netframework do baralho a 4
<vitorlobo> fui me stressando
<vitorlobo> nisso...vc vai instalando os programas...e distraído acaba instalando mei mundo de toolbar no navegador
<vitorlobo> e programas na barra de inicialização
<vitorlobo> avemariah
<idub> hehehe
<vitorlobo> dai fiquei aliviado
<idub> bem essa mesmo
<idub> essas toolbar nata o pião
<vitorlobo> achei o bom..BRASERO
<vitorlobo> detalhe...n tem BRASEROPRA WIN
<idub> so usando opera no win pra fugir delas
<vitorlobo> uhul q merd*
<vitorlobo> auuahuhauha
<idub> pq com FF e IE é duido
<vitorlobo> FF até dá..mas tem q saber mexer
<vitorlobo> o chrome é legal tbm
<idub> mas o melhor software pra gravar é o toast titanium do mac
<vitorlobo> bem suave
<idub> velho, esse tu faz tudo
<vitorlobo> a...o brasero quebra meu galho sem medo de ser feliz e com uma objetividade felomenal
<idub> uso ele tmb no linux
<idub> bom aqui é pra arquivos..
<idub> como uso mac e pc ja viu a guerra de comaptibilidade partições
<idub> principalmente co m hds externos
<idub> linux plugo o que for e reconhece
<idub> até zfs da SUN
<vitorlobo> ter um pc e rodar linux eu até entendo
<vitorlobo> mas vc usaria o linux em um mac?
<idub> usaria
<idub> instalei ja
<vitorlobo> mas tipo
<vitorlobo> pra dispensar o maosx?
<vitorlobo> rancar fora
<vitorlobo> e deixar only linux?
<idub> tenho um imac no trampo que tem linux
<idub> rancar o osx e deixar linux nem da
<vitorlobo> n axo q compensa n hein.... vc pagar mais caro pra botar linux...sendo q pode comprar um pc sinistro com o valor q comprou o mac
<idub> a bios do mac não deixa isntalr
<idub> ja tentei
<vitorlobo> se bem que........tudo no Brasil é caro por causa da merd* dos impostos sob importação
<vitorlobo> cara
<vitorlobo> é um absurdo
<idub> mac não tem bios né
<idub> tem essa
<vitorlobo> idub: http://www.fergonez.net/variados/impostos.php
<vitorlobo> a maneira mais rapida de vc querer mudar de nacionalidade
<vitorlobo> da uma revolta tão grande
<vitorlobo> :|
<vitorlobo> um produto já com o dolar convertido pro real
<vitorlobo> que vc compraria por 200 reais por exemplo
<vitorlobo> com impostos sobe pra 636.49
<vitorlobo> dá pra entender isso cara?
<vitorlobo> mesmo sendo produto original de fabrica a preço de fabrica no exterior
<idub> isso não da pŕa entender
<idub> principalmente jogos cara
<vitorlobo> pior q ninguém faz nada
<idub> hardware tmb é bica
<vitorlobo> dai a industria nacional importa com imposto nesse valor
<vitorlobo> e revende por um valor absurdamente "escrot*"
<idub> isso é foda
<vitorlobo> para compensar os impostos
<vitorlobo> e bota pra F em cima da gente
<idub> politica.. vai demorar pra miudar
<vitorlobo> tem q mudar de País...eo ultimo a sair q feche a porta veio
<idub> brasil é como um ganhador de loteria
<idub> ficou rico, mas ainda não sabe o que é ter grana..
<vitorlobo> blz...imposto alto.... mas eo retorno veio?
<vitorlobo> vc ja viu o impostometro do começo desse ano para a data de hj?
<idub> não compra cultura e nem melhora a visa  da familia
<vitorlobo> ja passou dos 400 BILHOES em arrecadações
<idub> vida**
<idub> nada mano..
<idub> estamos evluindo..
<vitorlobo> idub: n será na minha e nem na sua geração
<idub> eu tenho orgulho do brasil hoje
<idub> orgulho de ser brasilero..
<vitorlobo> que estaremos satisfeitos
<vitorlobo> :P
<vitorlobo> por aqui
<idub> mas precisamos mudar a educação pra mudar o pais
<idub> isso é verade
<vitorlobo> idub: nem tudo é ruim...de fato...as mulheres ainda são boas
<idub> daqui uns 15 anos creio que teremos um povo mais educado e muito melhor colocado como civilização
<vitorlobo> e serão por um grande periodo de tempo
<vitorlobo> idub: a educação............. o Brasil ainda brinca de pão e circo.... n tem argumento para o Brasil n ter radicalizado na educação ainda.
<vitorlobo> idub: no Japão, Professor é mais respeitado que médico, engenheiro, e advogado
<idub> compiz cara.. que saudade do cubo kkkk
<idub> mulçherada aqui é foda
<idub> chega a tanto exagero que vc ve uma mulhewr samanbaia namorando um dentinho
<vitorlobo> aqui....ser professor foi o estudante que não conseguio ser nada....
<vitorlobo> dai foi ser professor
<vitorlobo> :|
<vitorlobo> idub: por isso adoro mulher de interior.... humildade lá em cima..e valoriza os homi da cidade...xD
 * vitorlobo rindo
<vitorlobo> um produto la fora...convertido de dollar pra real q vc pagaria 90 reais
<vitorlobo> com impostos fica 286.42
<vitorlobo> q isso cara
<vitorlobo> :|
<vitorlobo> taquepariu
<idub> vitorlobo pão e circo isso resume a nossa nação
<vitorlobo> total
<idub> quem tem boca VAIA o brasil
<idub> iPad top 600$
<idub> 2200 real
<vitorlobo> idub: o Brasil lucra com a ignorância da massa.... dai usa um artificio para distrair e fazer massa de manobra.... traz a copa pra cá, tráz as olimpiadas, campeonatos e campeonatos de futebol...estimula a criação de torcidas organizadas e por ai vai
<idub> as lojas vendem a 3000 real
<vitorlobo> é pra compensar o valor do imposto ne man
<vitorlobo> :|
<idub> "real" mermo
<vitorlobo> idub: uahauha
<idub> pão e circo
<idub> bolsa familia
<idub> mano ja volto
<idub> como diria Tom Zé..
<idub> que governo quer um monte de Jesus Cristo e Cheguevara circulando por ai
<idub> Irmã Dulce dizia - um povo alfabetizado, não pode ser escravisado...
<idub> o que aconteceu com esses 3 em epocas diferentes
<vitorlobo> é tenso
<vitorlobo> trovic: ta poha hein
<vitorlobo> Trovic: pensei q tinha morrido
<Trovic> vitorlobo, quase
<vitorlobo> eu chego la
<Trovic> vitorlobo, fiquei sem net
<vitorlobo> oq me aguarda tbm n será facil
<Trovic> oque te aguarda
<Trovic> ??
<vitorlobo> cirurgia ortognatica complexa
<vitorlobo> 40 parafusos de platina no rosto
<vitorlobo> isso q me aguarda
<vitorlobo> auhauha
<Trovic> ieta poha
<vitorlobo> vo virar o robô-cop mano
<vitorlobo> ahuauhahua
<Trovic> shaushuashuashasuhasuhasu
<Trovic> pra que esa cirurguia
<vitorlobo> axo q mes q vem eu faço
<vitorlobo> vo ficar 3 meses de cama
<vitorlobo> pra corrigir o problema genetico  q tenho
<vitorlobo> deslocamento frontal do maxilo facial, deslocamento lateral, mordida assimétrica e afundamento da parte superior
<vitorlobo> na minha familia só eu tenho isso
<vitorlobo> fui o escolhido
<vitorlobo> tipo...o neo de matrix
<vitorlobo> morpheu ta demorando bagarai com as pilulas >.<
<Trovic> vitorlobo, vai semorar quanto tempo pra se recuperar
<Trovic> ??
<vitorlobo> 3 meses
<vitorlobo> 2 meses de boca fechada sem falar um "ai" e se alimentando de canudin...sem comer nada sólido
<vitorlobo> e depois vou fazendo fisioterapia e outras coisas
<vitorlobo> até recuperar
<Trovic> nussa
<Trovic> vai ser tenso
<vitorlobo> vai
<vitorlobo> mas melhor passar por isso logo
<vitorlobo> n gosto de enrrolação
<Trovic> consertesa
<Trovic> mas vai poder digitar?
<vitorlobo> graças a DEUS sim
<vitorlobo> vo calar-me por voz
<vitorlobo> só
<Trovic> menos mal
<Trovic> eu msm mal to falando ultimamnte
<Trovic> so digitando
<vitorlobo> agora...ja to sabendo q vou ter q arrancar alguns cizos da boca
<vitorlobo> q droga
<vitorlobo> tenho os 4 cizos
<vitorlobo> auhauhauhaa
<vitorlobo> :S
<Trovic> vitorlobo, deixandoi as miserias de lado
<Trovic> voce ainda tem aquele blog sobre python
<vitorlobo> etnho
<vitorlobo> tenho
<vitorlobo> http://www.pyscript.blogspot.com/
<Trovic> continua postando
<Trovic> vitorlobo, tem mas de meses que eu tento aprender python mas eu começo a ler chega na metade eu paro
<Trovic> e depois quando vou ler denovo
<Trovic> jah esqueci tudo
<Trovic> que tinha lido antes
<idub> vitorlobo.. melhoras mano..
<idub> tudo se pode naquele que o fortalece
<vitorlobo> idub: amém
<vitorlobo> =D
 * Trovic tomando café da manhã
<Trovic> jah volto
<idub> falow manos
<idub> bom dia a todos
<idub> vitorlobo bom da mano.. fica na paz..
<idub> valeu a força ai..
<idub> madruga que vem é noixx novamente
<Daw> Bom dia a todos.
<Daw> preciso saber como faço para saber se meu leitor de dvd está sendo reconhecido pelo sistema, 11.04 64bits notebook
<lordzhao> bom dia galera....alguem sabe como usar video conferencia no amsn ou algum outro porgrama que possa fazer isso??
<licensed> vitorlobo, bom dia =D
<Daw> lordzhao, eu sempre usei o skype
<lordzhao> Daw, mas nao consigo conversar com o pessoal do msn
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> hum
<Daw> PingaR0x, dia, a atualização do kernel resolveu o problema, ainda uso o modulo genérico, mas o sinal e a velocidade melhoraram e o pc não trava mais
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> lordzhao:  que ouve ai no msn ?
<PingaR0x> Daw, dai sim hein
<lordzhao> Cesar_Augusto_W7, so video conferencia no amsn que nao rola
<Daw> lordzhao, então você precisa de um cliente msn que funcione bem com video conferencia?
<lordzhao> Daw, isso
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> lordzhao: hum
<Daw> PingaR0x, nossa nem me fale, agora consigo desligar o note sem precisar segurar o botão =)
<PingaR0x> lordzhao, amsn nao funciona?
<PingaR0x> Daw, aceito deposito em conta-corrent :D
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> o galk não serve , pior que nem sei se ele está funcionando :P
<PingaR0x> ja venho nao gostei desse client
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> deposito em conta-Torrent kkkkkkk auheuahuea
<Daw> lordzhao, eu nunca consegui usar video com msn no linux, pra falar a verdade eu pouco tentei
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> eu tentei lá pelo 8.04 , mas agora nem tentei mais
<lordzhao> Daw, pelo que li, o amsn nao suporta atualmente esse recurso devido a troca do protocolo
<Daw> eu costumo usar o emesene, mas nunca usei video nele
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> viva o protocolo louco da microsoft
<lordzhao> tio bill lascou td
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> \m/
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> viva ao****
<Daw> lordzhao, na verdade a M$ vive mudando seus protocolos para dificultar o uso desses 'clientes alternativos'
<PingaR0x> Daw, por isso que prefiro compilar kernel na mão :D
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> é f*d*
<lordzhao> Daw, verdade
<Daw> PingaR0x, eu vou procurar saber sobre como fazer isso, meu conhecimento ainda não está nesse nível
<lordzhao> mas alguem consegue algum outro cliente que suporte?w
<PingaR0x> lordzhao, qual vc tentou?
<lordzhao> amsn
<lordzhao> emesene
<Daw> agora a briga é pra instalar o nautilus elementary no 64bits, quando eu adiciono o ppa da sempre assinatura inválida
<PingaR0x> lordzhao, python-papyon  eh um cliente de msn
<lordzhao> PingaR0x, vou testar
<Daw> o unity ainda tem seus mistérios, o note da minha namo tem resolução inferior a do meu 1280x800 e quando abre a "dash" ele carrega parcialmente, o meu 1366x768 abre full
<Daw> será por conta das 32 linhas horizontais a mais?
<PingaR0x> Daw, note
<PingaR0x> Daw, nope* pera e
<Daw> pelo que vejo o linux 64bits tem alguns problemas, visto exemplo d Janelas®
<Daw> claro que em menor numero de problemas, mas...
<PingaR0x> Daw, depende do seu ponto de vista é so fazer multilib no caso
<Daw> PingaR0x, hmmm, ainda preciso desvendar algumas coisas com relação ao ubuntu 64 :)
<PingaR0x> Daw, a multlib eu ja usei agora nem uso mais pq nao preciso
<Daw> PingaR0x, pesquisarei sobre o assunto
<Daw> agora estou a pesquisar sobre meu leitor de dvd
<PingaR0x> Daw, p
<PingaR0x> ops
<PingaR0x> Daw, gsettings set com.canonical.Unity form-factor "Desktop"
<Daw> PingaR0x, não é que funfou :) minha lista de comandos salvos está a crescer
<Daw> fica bem mais limpo dessa forma, não gosto quando escurece toda a tela por conta de um comando....
<Daw> alguém aqui conseguiu instalar o nautilus elementary no 11.04 64bits?
<MarconM> bom dia !!!
<Daw> bom dia
<PingaR0x> Daw, conseguiu ver a dica do gsettings?
<Daw> PingaR0x, sobre a dash? já usei, funfou perfeitamente, to anotando todos esses cheats, depois vou estudar um a um pra tentar entender o que significa o que
<Daw> PingaR0x, você conseguiu instalar o nautilus elementary no 64bits?
<solteiro2> pq nao to conseguindo...olteiro2@solteiro2:~/Área de Trabalho/SlicknesS-black$ sudo cp -r $HOME/Desktop/SlicknesS-black /usr/share/themes
<solteiro2> cp: impossível obter estado de "/home/solteiro2/Desktop/SlicknesS-black": Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<solteiro2> :/
<staimeer> solteiro2: pq nao faz apenas
<Pskol> tira esse $home dai
<Pskol> bota o caminho completo
<staimeer> cp -r SlicknesS-black /usr/share/themes
<staimeer> e claro
<staimeer> sudo cp -r SlicknesS-black /usr/share/themes
<PingaR0x> soldado, digita ~/ invez de $HOME
<staimeer> cd /home/solteiro2/Desktop/ ; sudo cp -r SlicknesS-black /usr/share/themes
<PingaR0x> Daw, eu nao uso 64 faz um tempin
<PingaR0x> Daw, --quiet usa essa opção que nao vai zicar por chave
<Daw> PingaR0x, hmmm, quando eu faço o apt-get update acusa que a assinatura do ppa é inválida
<Daw> PingaR0x, uso isso no update ou no add-repo ?
<MarconM> PingaR0x:
<MarconM> offtopic
<PingaR0x> Daw, qual rep vc ta usando?
<staimeer> nautilus elementary oq vem ser isso ?
<PingaR0x> staimeer, nautilus leve
<Daw> PingaR0x, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:am-monkeyd/nautilus-elementary-ppa
<PingaR0x> Daw, que erro torna?
<staimeer> ata
<PingaR0x> Daw, que erro torna? | pastebinit no final e me cola
<Daw> staimeer, leve, com um desenho mais light
<staimeer> nunca usei
<PingaR0x> Daw, o nautilus elementary quebrou meu tema
<PingaR0x> mais nao ligo
<Daw> PingaR0x, ele da erro no update, no add repo não  da erro nenhum
<Daw> no update o erro não apareceu lol
<Daw> PingaR0x, http://paste.ubuntu.com/607421/
<PingaR0x> Daw, aonde que da o erro?
<PingaR0x> Daw, no add?
<Daw> PingaR0x, sudo apt-get update ~W: Erro GPG: http://ppa.launchpad.net natty Release: As seguintes assinaturas eram inválidas: BADSIG 61E091672E206FF0 Launchpad nautilus-elementary
<Daw> já removi o ppa, adicionei de novo e continua o erro
<Daw> instalei usando o mesmo ppa no pc do meu amigo ontém
<solteiro2> staimeer, nao ta indo tbm...
<solteiro2> eu extrai ele no desktop...
<PingaR0x> Daw, calma ae testando um negocio
<Daw> PingaR0x, ok man
<PingaR0x> Daw, sudo apt-get update --quiet --allow-unauthenticated
<staimeer> solteiro2: vc digitou no terminal oq eu passei ?
<solteiro2> <staimeer> cd /home/solteiro2/Desktop/ ; sudo cp -r SlicknesS-black /usr/share/themes
<Daw> terei que usar esse cheat na hora de instalar tbm? costumo instalar usando o dist-upgrade
<solteiro2> solteiro2@solteiro2:~$ cd /home/solteiro2/Desktop/ ; sudo cp -r SlicknesS-black /usr/share/themes
<solteiro2> bash: cd: /home/solteiro2/Desktop/: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<solteiro2> cp: impossível obter estado de "SlicknesS-black": Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<PingaR0x> Daw, sim
<staimeer> solteiro2: entao nao existe o Desktop
<Daw> PingaR0x, ok, aguardando o update, internet lenta do cão
<PingaR0x> staimeer, é area de trabalho...
<solteiro2> é
<staimeer> PingaR0x: ele quem passou Desktop
<staimeer> auhauhauhauh
<solteiro2> lol
<PingaR0x> staimeer, dorgas manolo
<solteiro2> mals
<solteiro2> e verdade
<solteiro2> pqp
<solteiro2> :/
<staimeer> <solteiro2> cp: impossível obter estado de "/home/solteiro2/Desktop/SlicknesS-black
<solteiro2> mais
<solteiro2> e desktop mesmo
<solteiro2> ele esta no desktop
<staimeer> sh: ll: not found
<staimeer> ls: impossível acessar /home/staimeer/cd: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<staimeer> Área de Trabalho/:
<PingaR0x> solteiro2, ta não. ta em cd ~/Área\ de\ Trabalho/
<tiagoscd> solteiro2: sudo cp -r ~/Área\ de\ Trabalho/SlicknesS-black/ /usr/share/themes/
<PingaR0x> tiagoscd, #fail da minha parte huahua
<solteiro2> PingaR0x, tiagoscd consegui
<solteiro2> vlw
<solteiro2> staimeer, vlw
<tiagoscd> PingaR0x: acontece nas melhores famílias (:
<PingaR0x> tiagoscd, eu tava dando enter vc mandou hauauha
<tiagoscd> no problems!
<Daw> PingaR0x, mesmo usando o cheat que vc passou aconteceu o mesmo erro no apt update
<Daw> será que não é coisa da arquitetura?
<PingaR0x> Daw, no ideia
<Daw> gloogando isso
<Daw> PingaR0x, encontrei isso, mas olha que interessante http://paste.ubuntu.com/607432/
<Daw> ele não modifica a chave,
<PingaR0x> Daw, eita bixiga
<Daw> e continua a dar erro
<PingaR0x> Daw, baixa na mao essa prega...
<PingaR0x> ou compila na mão!
<Daw> PingaR0x, compila não mão, vou procurar o fonte e quebrar a cabeça nisso
<PingaR0x> Daw, sudo apt-get install dconf-tools <- pra brincar com as coisas do gsettings
<Daw> PingaR0x, uia, valeu a dica
<Daw> PingaR0x, esse gsetting altera os schemas que não podem ser alterados no gconf-editor, certo?
<PingaR0x> Daw, algo assim
<Daw> saquei
<PingaR0x> bon voyage
<Daw> existe algum comando tipo do tipo lspci para dispositivos sata?
<Daw> hoy me voy, adios los que se quedan
<ebenezer> Opaa.. Alguém aew??
<staimeer> s
<ebenezer> ataimeer: manja do Ubuntu 11.04??
<xGrind> ebenezer; qual a duvida
<ebenezer> Sou novo no ubuntu..
<staimeer> ebenezer: parabens \o/
<ebenezer> instalei aqui de boa, mas toda hora fica pedindo a senha de admin..
<staimeer> pela escolha
<ebenezer> tem como remover isso?
<staimeer> toda hora nao
<staimeer> sempre que vc vai instalar alguma coisa
<ebenezer> isso..
<staimeer> ebenezer: e o padrao de segurança no linux / unix
<staimeer> ebenezer: ao contrario do windows que normalmente o usuario inicial e administrator
<staimeer> no linux nao
<ebenezer> humm
<staimeer> ebenezer: tendeu ?
<ebenezer> s
<ebenezer> então não tem como remover isso
<staimeer> ebenezer: nao
<staimeer> oq tem e vc usar o usuario root
<staimeer> ms isso nao e recomentado
<ebenezer> aí é q a chapa esquenta.. esse negócio de usar comando no terminal eu n manjo nada
<ebenezer> será q tem uma apostila legal mais completa dessa versão??
<staimeer> ebenezer: pra q usar o terminal ?
<staimeer> oq vc quer fazer com ele ?
<staimeer> vc pode fazer tudo pelo grafico
<ebenezer> saber usar ele é essencial não?
<staimeer> ebenezer: nao necessariamente
<ebenezer> pra instalar programas
<staimeer> ebenezer: nao, existe o synaptic
<staimeer> vou ter q ir
<ebenezer> shoow.. valew...
<rollervixi> e ae gente
<thiago_> Boa tarde.
<thiago_> Pessoal possuo o seguinte problema: necessito utilizar meu celular como modem (Internet GPRS) no ubuntu e não consigo.)
<thiago_> Faço uso do Ubuntu 10.4 e meu celular é o nokia 6070.
<thiago_> Já tentei os tutoriais que encontrei mas não obtive sucesso.
<thiago_> Como este http://tinyurl.com/48swct .
<thiago_> Alguém poderia me ajudar?
<Celsinho> thiago_, voce procurou ja no www.google.com , algo sobre o mesmo
<thiago_> Sim.
<thiago_> Sempre pesquiso antes de vir até aqui.
<Kazenin> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Kazenin> peregrinator_six agora chama-se BUGADunity <<< #trollface
<BUGADunity> Kazenin: troll face é o KCT, REALIDADEface, baby! ;)
<BUGADunity> Boa tarde.
<Kazenin> kkkkkkkkk
<thiago_> Pessoal, por favor...help
<BUGADunity> Kazenin: mas eu lhe garanto, mes que vem o unity vai melhorar quase que 100%...
<Kazenin> isso é verdade
<BUGADunity> thiago_: boa tarde. Diga lá...?!
<Kazenin> os devs da Canonical não querem deixar barato por mto tempo
<BUGADunity> thiago_: apresente sua questão..?!
<thiago_> Necessito utilizar meu celular como modem (Internet GPRS) no ubuntu e não consigo.
<thiago_> Faço uso do Ubuntu 10.4 e meu celular é o nokia 6070.
<thiago_> BUGADunity, eis o problema.
<BUGADunity> Kazenin: alguma ideia...?!
<BUGADunity> thiago_: já rodou lá no ubuntu forum...?!
<BUGADunity> tem muitas dicas sobre essas coisas lá...
<Kazenin> caras nunca tive oportunidade de fazer isso não
<thiago_> BUGADunity, pesquisei e tentei aplicar alguns tutoriais como este http://tinyurl.com/48swct .
<Kazenin> aí não posso opinar
<Kazenin> sempre fiz com modem mesmo
<thiago_> Mas não obtive sucesso.
<BUGADunity> thiago_: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-353450.html
<BUGADunity> thiago_: veja um destes videos aqui e tente executar o procedimento... http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=celular+nokia+6070+como+modem+no+ubuntu&aq=f
<thiago_> Parece ser o cabo.
<thiago_> ¬¬ Aff.
<thiago_> BUGADunity, estranho. Seria o meu cabo?
<BUGADunity> thiago_: não posso opinar, nunca fiz essa conexão não... Sorry!
<thiago_> Obrigado.
<BUGADunity> disponha, se pudermos ajudar é nóis! :)
<thiago_> BUGADunity, irie testar no Seven...¬¬
<thiago_> BUGADunity, obrigado pela atenção
<thiago_> .
<thiago_> Boa tarde.
<ygor> Ola pessoal, gostaria de tentar resolver um problema: Na instalação do ubuntu, o monitor do meu notebook as vezes ligava as vezes nao ligava. Mas somente na instalação do ubuntu..no windows tudo funciona a perfeição. a questão é q no ubuntu a tela do meu notebook nao liga, nao acende, fica tudo escuro. só consigo falar pq to no HDMI da TV.. alguem poderia me ajudar?
<Daw> ygor, o grub (gerenciador de inicialiação) aparece?
<Daw> alguém sabe me dizer se está certo isso? $arch ~x86_64
<Daw> isso significa que estou rodando um kernel 64bits?
<BUGADunity> pelo que saiba sim.
<Daw> BUGADunity, isso não quer dizer que eu estou usando um kernel "genérico"
<ffr76> !ping
<ffr76> como faço para compartinhar internet??ppp0 com a eth0 ligada com  maq win98
<markkk> boa tarde
<markkk> pessoal, alguem sentiu uma lentidão após atualizar ubuntu 10 para o 11 ?
<vitorlobo> ffr76: samba =]
<vitorlobo> ffr76: usa o samba
<ffr76> ja ta on
<vitorlobo> markkk: lentidão no download ou outra coisa?
<vitorlobo> ffr76: entao ja resolveu/
<vitorlobo> ?
<ffr76> vitorlobo,subiu e smbd ok
<ffr76> mas a internet não
<ffr76> vitorlobo,um colega de info me passou estas regras no rc.local
<markkk> vitorlobo, Tipo sempre uso o gnome não curti o unity, porém com a versão 10 que tinha antes estava mais rapido que a versão 11.04 ...Não sei se é por que atualizado via repositorio .
<ffr76> echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<ffr76> iptables -t nat -A  POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE
<ffr76> mas não funfou
<vitorlobo> ffr76: http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,12291.0.html
<vitorlobo> markkk: posso te ajudar a solucionar isso...se tiver afim
<markkk> vitorlobo, to afim pode falar meu velho ...
<vitorlobo> mark: abre o terminal e digita sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get update
<vitorlobo> markkk: quando tiver feito tudo me fala
<vitorlobo> cola tdo de vez
<markkk> ok feito
<vitorlobo> markkk: ja finalizou?
<markkk> ok
<vitorlobo> markkk: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<vitorlobo> instala ae
<markkk> ja tenho instalado
<vitorlobo> markkk: ja mexeu nele?
<markkk> sim
<vitorlobo> markkk: em que especificamente?
<markkk> em afeitos e animacoes
<vitorlobo> markkk: vc retirou no caso? na tentativa de deixar mais rapido?
<markkk> qual é essa opção
<markkk> ?
<vitorlobo> markkk: aqui eu deixo a barra lateral do tamanho 32, e travada ( se deixar em autohide ) eu notei que trava mais
<vitorlobo> markkk: vai em experimental Launch icon size
<vitorlobo> o meu eu deixei 32...ve se fica blz pra tu
<vitorlobo> e em Behaviour ... na aba
<vitorlobo> em Hide launcher
<vitorlobo> poe  never
<vitorlobo> markkk: vc ja sabe das hotkey's ( tecla atalhos para o menu lateral ) ?
<vitorlobo> licensed: ainda com g3 ai?
<markkk> tipo esta opçao desabilitei naum curto unity
<markkk> curto gnome
<vitorlobo> markkk: entao melhor mudar de distro
<vitorlobo> markkk: melhor vc se acostumar com o unity agora... pois, na versao 11.10 gnome será apagada ...n terá nem o modo ubuntu classico mais
<vitorlobo> markkk: ou, vc muda de ambiente...tipo xfce, lxde, kde, xubuntu, lubuntu
<vitorlobo> pq ubuntu default vai adaptar o unity como definitivo
<markkk> Se relamente isto acontecer mesmo, terei que voltar a utilizar debian.
<vitorlobo> markkk: creio eu, que o unity fique mais flexivel, customizavel com o tempo..... por enquanto to me adaptando bem...descobrindo as hotkey's etc
<licensed> vitorlobo, sim kra.. pq o unity nao ta rodando.. fica tudo bugado o video
<LordPSY> vitorlobo: vão desenvolver uma base propria para unity?
<licensed> vitorlobo, coloquei o unity 3d mas nem inicia
<vitorlobo> markkk: tenta o LMDE po =]
<licensed> vitorlobo, queria voltar pro g2 mas nao da =(
<markkk> vitorlobo, fiquei triste
<vitorlobo> LordPSY: o unity é da propria canonical
<vitorlobo> LordPSY: ao contrario do gnome
<vitorlobo> LordPSY: é por isso que colocaram como definitivo
<LordPSY> vitorlobo: perguntei da base nao de quem é
<vitorlobo> LordPSY: acredito q sim
<BUGADunity> licensed: markkk http://tecnoblog.net/64853/linux-mint-11-gnome/
<markkk> vitorlobo, Vão perder muitos usuarios ... não acha ?
<LordPSY> vitorlobo: você deve saber que a base do unity é o proprio gnome
<vitorlobo> markkk: talvez.... acredito que vão ganhar mais do que perder...principalmente usuarios win que sempre reclamavam da estética do ubuntu.... por ser simples demais...acham o unity coisa de outro mundo
<vitorlobo> markkk: eu pretendia mudar de distro mas..... resolvi entrar e tentar ajudar, melhorar ao invés de mudar..... vai que isso se torna uma tendencia de todas as distros... enfim ....o bom é que temos a liberdade de mudar de distro bem como de ambiente gráfico ou de mudar oq ta escrito
<licensed> BUGADunity, huhuuu
<vitorlobo> LordPSY: assim como a base do ubuntu é o debian :)
<vitorlobo> LordPSY: isso n quer dizer muita coisa
<vitorlobo> LordPSY: até pq...o gnome3, ta tipo..... unity + anabolizante
<licensed> vitorlobo, ate que o gnome3 ta massa kra.. to curtindo so falta os applets
<vitorlobo> muito semelhante...aliais, deve ser o contrario
<vitorlobo> :P
<licensed> pra eu saber quantos % de bateria ainda tenho
<licensed> pra eu mudar de powersave pra performance
<vitorlobo> licensed: ta rodando sussa ai?
<licensed> vitorlobo, ta sim mano leve
<LordPSY> vitorlobo: quantos dias tens de linux?
<vitorlobo> licensed: 6 meses provavelmente
<vitorlobo> ops
<vitorlobo> LordPSY: !
<vitorlobo> :P
<vitorlobo> licensed: ow
<vitorlobo> licensed: consegui entrar no team dev kernel do ubuntu oficial
<vitorlobo> licensed: nem precisei chorar ó
<vitorlobo> =D
<licensed> kkkkkkkkk massa
<vitorlobo> uhahuahuauha
 * BUGADunity la vem bomba pra as proximas atualizaçãos do kernel do ubuntu... :P
<ffr76> vitorlobo,pppo internet compartilhar pela eth0 com outro pc??
<vitorlobo> eles pouco modificaram a estrutura montada do linus torvald...
<vitorlobo> BUGADunity: n me chamarás de terrorista
<vitorlobo> auhahuauhaa
<vitorlobo> ffr76: yes
<licensed> vitorlobo, ta de unity? da pra instalar applets do gnome 2.x no painel do unity?
<licensed> to pensnado em reinstalar o ubuntu, pra ve se o unity vai rodar de boa.. pq fiz upgrade
<BUGADunity> licensed: da sim, ams tem que mandar um comando no terminal...
<vitorlobo> licensed: vc chama de applet's os atalhos?
<vitorlobo> atalho de software's etc
<ffr76> vitorlobo,ta dificil :>(
<vitorlobo> no painel
<BUGADunity> vitorlobo: os icones no painel
<licensed> vitorlobo, qualquer coisa q fica no painel.. o relogio eh um applet
<vitorlobo> licensed: dá sim
<vitorlobo> :D
<vitorlobo> licensed: o meu ta cheio >.<
<licensed> acho que vou reinstalar o ubuntu.. gnome3 sem applets eh dificil
<LordPSY> Compile o 2
<vitorlobo> licensed: a..mas é no painel da esquerda
<licensed> vitorlobo, ah nao, queria no de cima
<vitorlobo> licensed: no painel de cima nao :| nem clica pelo visto
<licensed> entao deixa
<licensed> odeio aquele painel da esquerda
<licensed> negocio gigante pra cego.. come tela
<vitorlobo> licensed: é por causa desse esquema de acoplagem das janelas no topo de cima...tipo macOS dai *udel esse esquema
<licensed> han han
<BUGADunity> licensed: podes mudar o tamanhoa do icone do launch
<vitorlobo> licensed: cara....vc deveria usar o lxde o painel de cima vc poe até a mãe do teu vizinho q ela cola no painel de cima
<vitorlobo> e é bem levinho
<licensed> vitorlobo, mas da pra instalar applets do gnome nele?
<vitorlobo> licensed: dá
<licensed> pra ser sincero o que eu mais preciso e eh muito importante.. é o battery status
<licensed> pra dizer a % da bateria.. e me deixar mudar o processamento.. de economia de energia pra performance
<vitorlobo> licensed: lxde é lindo!
<BUGADunity> licensed: e você pode por sim applets no painel superior...
<licensed> BUGADunity, no gnome3 tambem posso?
<BUGADunity> ai nã sei..
<vitorlobo> licensed: da pra por essa *aralhada toda ai
<licensed> o gnome3 eh lindo mano
<vitorlobo> licensed: tanto o lxde quanto o xfce
<vitorlobo> mas o lxde é bem mais leve q o xfce eu achei
<licensed> vou reinstalar entao o ubuntu
<licensed> pra testar o unity
<vitorlobo> ai vai o aviso
<BUGADunity> licensed: pera um pouco...
<licensed> moh saco reinstalar tudo
<licensed> hum
<vitorlobo> unity só convence com persistencia
<vitorlobo> fica a dica
<vitorlobo> auhauhahua
<vitorlobo> licensed: ue, se encerrar a sessão e entrar como "ubuntu"
<BUGADunity> unity s? convence com persistencia (2) :D
<vitorlobo> ele volta no unity manolo
<vitorlobo> >.<
<BUGADunity> licensed: vou mandar umas dicas pra você...
<licensed> vitorlobo, mas eu ja falei.. meu unity ta bixado.. fica todo louco o video. as janelas nao somem quando fecho
<BUGADunity> pera ai rapidão, uns 3 minutos...
<vitorlobo> licensed: abre o terminal dele?
<licensed> BUGADunity, nao vou reinstalar mais nao.. medo
<licensed> vitorlobo, consigo sim.. e os programas tambem.. mas a tela fica louca.. eu fecho o programa e a imagem permanece la
<vitorlobo> licensed: da um sudo apt-get autoremove se der...pra ele apagar as dependencias do ubuntu 10 que ficaram por la...pra ve se melhora
<vitorlobo> dai mete um update e upgrade
<vitorlobo> pra ver se veio algum fiz
<vitorlobo> e ainda tenho outra dica
<vitorlobo> licensed: depois de tudo isso
<vitorlobo> licensed: vc aperta alt + ctrl + f1 e mete um reset --unity
<vitorlobo> quase certeza q vai resolver
<licensed> ok anotado
<vitorlobo> se n resolver, é como dizia o sábio....serginho malandro
<vitorlobo>  salsi fufu
<vitorlobo> :P
<vitorlobo> *fix
<vitorlobo> Devil: sai de ré demonho
<vitorlobo> >.<
<Devil> :>
<licensed> vitorlobo, mano o ubuntu desse kra ta lindo com o gnome3.. ta com o painel cheio de applets =(( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1wFDG8Oy1Y
<vitorlobo> verei
<licensed> vitorlobo, na verdade nao ta tao cheio assim =x
<ffr76> compartilhar internet deve ser barbada mas pra mim ta dificil!!!
<vitorlobo> t nao hein
<vitorlobo> isso pelo q to vendo n sao applet's
<vitorlobo> parecem tray icons
<vitorlobo> tipo como ta no unity
<vitorlobo> >.<
<licensed> vitorlobo, eh sim confundi kra
<licensed> malz
<vitorlobo> :P
<vitorlobo> uauhauhauha
<licensed> vitorlobo, mas quem ja se viu o kra nao poder ver a % da bateria
<vitorlobo> eu axo q poe hein cara
<vitorlobo> deixa da uma fuçada federal aqui
<vitorlobo> se bem q nem uso notebook
<BUGADunity> licensed: ótimas dicas... http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Unity
<BUGADunity> licensed: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54UtO67RC2Y&feature=channel_video_title
<vitorlobo> tbm axo legal dar uma olhada nisso
<vitorlobo> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Teclas-atalho-no-unity
<ebenezer> Tem como usar aqueles efeitos do gnome no Unity?
<vitorlobo> pelo menos eu...n trampava muito com hotkeys no ubuntu 10
<vitorlobo> no 11 to usando sempre
<ebenezer> tipo a janela gelatina e talz??
<vitorlobo> ebenezer: do compiz?
<ebenezer> s
<BUGADunity> ebenezer: sim, mas da trabalho...
<vitorlobo> ebenezer: talvez...mas n recomendaria...como ainda está em sua fase experimental....é provavel dá uns bug's bem tensos
<vitorlobo> melhor vc aguardar os fix
<vitorlobo> pra depois faze-lo
<ebenezer> deixa quieto então..
<ebenezer> mas era um efeito manero
<licensed> ok obrigado vitorlobo BUGADunity ja volto vou tentar umas coisas pra rodar o unity
<BUGADunity> vitorlobo: esses efeitos já são bem suportados, só que da trabalho por pra funcionar, mas funcionam igual o GNOME 2.xx
<vitorlobo> olha q elgal q n sabia
<vitorlobo> super + shift + numero...vc personaliza a tecla atalho
<vitorlobo> bacana
<BUGADunity> vitorlobo: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Unity
<BUGADunity> tem tudo ai que você precisa saber!
<vitorlobo> é oq to vendo
<vitorlobo> =D
<BUGADunity> ;)
<ZNC> Boa tarde pessoal :-D
<vitorlobo> ZNC: x)
<vitorlobo> BUGADunity: acostumar usar hotkey vai ser uma blz....agiliza muito o bagulho
<vitorlobo> até na hora de dá suporte tbm
<ZNC> :) vitorlobo
<vitorlobo> ZNC: tdo bom querida?
<BUGADunity> ZNC: boa tarde.
<ZNC> vitorlobo: tudo sim,
<ZNC> BUGADunity: ola :D
<BUGADunity> vitorlobo: sim, foi o que eu lhe falei, ele é o mais dinamico de todos os que ja usei, bem pratico e rapido pra alcançar seus programas e tal! Só falta mesmo corrigir os bugues ai fica bem solido! ;)
<ZNC> Maninho: boa tarde
<vitorlobo> BUGADunity: ainda bem q sou cauteloso hein...n mudei na afobação
<Maninho> ZNC: boa tarde fofura, estou fazendo uns trabalhos extras para uma amiga, Tópico Isobaria
<Maninho> ZNC: t+
<ZNC> ¬¬
<ZNC> vitorlobo: vou assistir meus videos qq coisa estou aca :D
 * BUGADunity 00
 * ZNC Como a terra foi feita 10 videos de 1 hora cada :D
<vitorlobo> ZNC: q videos?
 * BUGADunity 0o
<vitorlobo> ZNC: hn
<vitorlobo> ZNC: vou tentar assistir rango
<vitorlobo> n consigo um que preste na net
<vitorlobo> chega nos 36min
<vitorlobo> buga tudo.....
<BUGADunity> buga, quem me chamou... :P
<ZNC> vitorlobo: How The Earth Was Made 01, 02, 03, ... 10
<vitorlobo> ZNC: :)
<ZNC> BUGADunity: ¬¬ q nick hein? srsr
<vitorlobo> ZNC: se gostar ...recomenda depois
<ZNC> vitorlobo: :-D recomendo sim viu
<BUGADunity> ZNC: uai, é a circunstancia da minha vida atualmente, por assim dizer... :P
<vitorlobo> x)
<ZNC> preciso ver onde a carla baixou para ver se tem mais =:
<vitorlobo> q legal...alt + print ..printa sem a janela da esquerda se tiver travada
<vitorlobo> legal
<ZNC> BUGADunity:  a terra tem mais de 4,5 bilhoes de anos, sera que toda a terra foi bugada?
<ZNC> *sera q a terra é bugada ate hoje*
<BUGADunity> vitorlobo: tá até parecendo criança com o seu novo brinquedinho unity... :P
<vitorlobo> ZNC: Deus existe =D
<ZNC> vitorlobo: q seja
 * vitorlobo rindo
<vitorlobo> ZNC: bom video paty =]
<ZNC> mas a terra tem seus defeitos ate hj, e nao sera corrigidos, ter erros é normal comum, a propria terra esta ai para nos mostrar, entao é normal um ambiente ter bugs hj amanha depois ano que vem ou talvez daki 7,5 trilhoes de anos
<BUGADunity> ZNC: ter erros sim, ter erros em ecesso e primarios como o unity, nem nunca... ;)
 * BUGADunity unity tem mais erros que o planeta terra... XD
<vitorlobo> ainda bem q o unity so tem pouco tempo de vida
<ZNC> BUGADunity: nao seja precipitado, :D, vou ver meus videos bjinhos
<ZNC> so mais uma coisa, quem tem mais bug vnc ou unity? VLC e olha q ele é velhinho (KKKK)
<licensed> vitorlobo, parece que ta ok agora o unity hein =x
<licensed> aparentemente ta ok.. vou usar ele um pouco pra ve se acostumo
 * ZNC corre
<licensed> obrigado BUGADunity tambem pela dica dos applets no tray.. vou testar jaja
<BUGADunity> ZNC: absolutamente nada a ver com precipitado, saiu com erros, MUITOS ERROS, fato inquestionavel! ;)
<vitorlobo> licensed: da uma ccsmzada nele pra ficar melhor
<ZNC> BUGADunity: cite um erro
<licensed> vitorlobo, nao entendo nada de unity vou comecar a mexer
<BUGADunity> não tem mesmo...
<BUGADunity> ZNC: use e veras!
<BUGADunity> ;)
<BUGADunity> muitos aliás... :P
<vitorlobo> licensed: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<ZNC> BUGADunity: nao uso nada q tenha gnome :D, :( por isso q vc me disse para usar :(
<ZNC> ?
<ZNC> vitorlobo: que tem de bug no unity?
<vitorlobo> licensed: eu travei minha barra lateral ( odeio esse lance de auto hide ) e diminui o tamanho dela
<licensed> vitorlobo, quando eu digito super+D (pra minimizar todas as janelas) ve como fica.. http://img710.imageshack.us/i/unitysux.png/
<vitorlobo> ZNC: alguns de som, de video, no geral mesmo...é mais bug de usuario q de software
<vitorlobo> ZNC: se voce não persistir no unity, ele permanecerá eternamente bugado...tipo isso...entende? se passar nele rapido sem explorar e procurar saber de como funciona, ele sempre será ruim
<BUGADunity> não pedi pra intalar e sim testar! Mas se não quer não posso fazer nada, tem que expeirmentar pra ter certeza e não se basear naquilo que os outros dizem, por isso to com ele aqui, pra ter fundamento do que digo e não fica repetindo o que dizem por ai...! ;)
 * ZNC se sente estando no estagio vendo queixas do windows
<ZNC> licensed: nao é coisa do driver de video nao?
<vitorlobo> ZNC: procure assistir teu filme com bom humor...pipoquinha, suqueenho....e bom filme n vai se stressar n hein
<vitorlobo> ZNC: vc vendo o inicio do planeta e quem sabe acaba tdo em 2012
<ZNC> vitorlobo: nao me stresso :D
<vitorlobo> xD
<ZNC> ao nao ser q tenha um windows por perto
<ZNC> porncowboy: vc esta ai :P so vi seu nick aki na img http://imageshack.us/f/710/unitysux.png/
<Daw> meu micro serve aos encostos, agora resolveu aparecer o layout de teclado eua, e não consigo remover ele, alias,  ele nem é listado nas disposições
<licensed> ZNC, sei la, deve ser nao mexi em nada
<Daw> alguém ai tem ideia de como resolver isso?
<vitorlobo> licesend: vc ja pode dizer q tem "defeitos-especiais" no teu unity
<ZNC> vou rodar os videos no ipad e formatar meu outro hd no unity e ver que de feio/errado/bugado tem d ebom nele :D
<vitorlobo> e nem precisou mexer no compiz hein
<ZNC> bye bye
<licensed> vitorlobo, aheuaheuaheuahueaehauehauehauehaueahuehauehauehauehuaehuaehuaehuaehuaehuaeuhaeuhaeuheauhaeuhae
<vitorlobo> licensed: quale tua placa de video?
<vitorlobo> licensed: a minha é Nvidia G-force 7600 GT dual....é meio antiga e tava com uns bug's
<vitorlobo> dai eu abri ela e limpei
<vitorlobo> axo q tinha quase 1kg de sumo de poeira
<vitorlobo> aquela poeira consentrada q chega faz uma almofada
<vitorlobo> dai ficou bom
<licensed> vitorlobo, eh uma intel onboard do note.. Intel® Ironlake Mobile GEM 20100330 DEVELOPMENT x86/MMX/SSE2
<Daw> eu falo que tem algum espirito que segue meus computadores, do mesmo jeito que apareceu sumiu
<licensed> alguem sabe dizer o que é esse force fallback mode?
<licensed> The next login will use the fallback mode intended for unsupported graphics hardware.
<licensed> testo isso?
<vitorlobo> licensed: intel ironlaske mobile.... hum
<BUGADunity> Daw: vai ver é algum espirito familiar... :P
<vitorlobo> onboard é de lascar hein mano
<vitorlobo> :|
<vitorlobo> licensed: comprou em super-mercado o notebook?
<licensed> ah eh note ne kra? mas eh pra rodar.. eu rodo ate video fullhd nela
<licensed> para vitorlobo nao tem nada a ver nao mano
<vitorlobo> licensed: nunca mais faça isso >.< da proxima, monte-o
<licensed> vitorlobo, e $$ pra montar note
<Daw> BUGADunity, bem provavel, eu tive um notebook que a seta mexia sozinha, detalhe, sem mouse conectado, eu tive o unico touchpad possuído que ja ouvi flar
<vitorlobo> licensed: mas dura mais hein... é o tipo de coisa..... é a longo prazo
<vitorlobo> hauauhauhuahauhahuaa
<vitorlobo> possuído
<vitorlobo> auahauhauhuha
<vitorlobo> Daw: manow.... inclusão digital... os espiritos tem direito tamém
<vitorlobo> q q esso
<vitorlobo> >.<
<Daw> sim, meus pcs sempre foram possuídos, de todo tipo de espirito possivel
<Daw> é, tem esse detalhe tbm
<vitorlobo> licensed: mas axo q é bug mesmo...ta tendo mta reclamação com driver's onboard da intel no launchpad
<vitorlobo> licensed: até pq...n justifica dá isso ai e no g3 estar normal
<BUGADunity> vitorlobo: vai ver é o "bugcumba"... :P
<licensed> vitorlobo, instalei o manager la do compiz como abre sabe?
<vitorlobo> licensed: super + ccsm
<Daw> $ccsm
<vitorlobo> digita ccsm
<vitorlobo> dai abre
<BUGADunity> licensed: tá tudo lá aonde lhe mostri mano...
<licensed> HUHUUUL PLASMOID COMPATIBILY OWNZ
<BUGADunity> lá ensina tudo no link que lhe dei...
<licensed> malz o caps
<vitorlobo> licensed: dai tu vai em Área de Trabalho > ubuntu plugin unity
<vitorlobo> licensed: e fuça em behaviour e em experimental
<licensed> vitorlobo, tirei o autohide sem querer dasuhdasuhadsuhads foi tua praga
<licensed> reiniciar aqui pra testar as mudancas e mexer mais um pouco
<licensed> BUGADunity, to lendo a wiki sim obrigado
<vitorlobo> licensed: é so clicar na vassoura q fica em default
<vitorlobo> mas eu n gostei do autohide n
<vitorlobo> deixei em never
<vitorlobo> e o menu da esquerda eu deixei tamanho 32
<vitorlobo> essa parada grandona achei sem necessidade
<BUGADunity> vitorlobo: é pra favorecer touch screen pra not...
<vitorlobo> explicado
<vitorlobo> esse lance de touch n da certo comigo
<vitorlobo> eu sou muito bruto pra isso
<vitorlobo> :|
<vitorlobo> licensed: qualquer coisa mete o unity 2d
<vitorlobo> q n tem mta diferença
<vitorlobo> é so questao de frescura
<tiagoout> bt, alguem sabe a solução desse erro: poldek: error while loading shared libraries: libdb-4.1.so: cannot open shared object file: Error 40
<tiagoout> já tentei : sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libdb-4.1.so /usr/lib/libdb-4.1.so
<tiagoout> , mas não funcionou
<vitorlobo> tiagoout: ta zifunendo com esse poldak hein
<vitorlobo> tiagoout: sistema 64 ou 32 bits?
<Known_problems> tiagoout, tais criando um link direcionando pra ele mesmo. nun funfa!
<tiagoout> 32 bits, como faço então?
<tiagoout> Known_problems, ?
<Known_problems> tiagoout, essa biblioteca existe ai no seu disco? esta instalada?
<tiagoout> libdb-4.1.so ?
<Known_problems> tiagoout, isso
<tiagoout> Known_problems, seria essa: libdb-dev né, vou instalar agora.
<Known_problems> tiagoout,  -dev , geralmente se vc for precisar compilar ou desenvolver algo com a Liv
<Known_problems> *lib
<Known_problems> tiagoout, se for precisar penas na lib, instale o pacote sem esse -dev
<tiagoout> só libdb não tem, mas tem um monte de libdbetc
<Known_problems> procure por libdb4
<tiagoout> Known_problems, instalei a dev mas continua dando erro
<Known_problems> tiagoout, ce ta lendo o que disse?
<tiagoout> lib64, vou procurar
<tiagoout> Known_problems, lib64bz2-dev?
<Known_problems> tiagoout, aprenda 1º - ter atencao, 2º - ler o que lhe informam, 3º reler e reler o que lhe falam para num ter erro
<tiagoout> ops, libdb4!
<Known_problems> Aleluia!
<tiagoout> Known_problems, libdb4.6++-dev?
<Known_problems> tiagoout, que porr** de -dev
<Known_problems> tiagoout, -dev , geralmente se vc for precisar compilar ou desenvolver algo com a lib!
<Known_problems> tiagoout, se for precisar penas na lib, instale o pacote sem esse -dev
<Known_problems> instala ai a , libdb4.6, libdb4.7 e libdb4.8
<tiagoout> Known_problems, perai
<tiagoout> Known_problems, instalei os tres mas não resolveu
<Known_problems> tiagoout, tem a 4.1 ?
<tiagoout> sudo apt-get install libdb4.1
<tiagoout> Note, a seleccionar 'libdb4.1-tcl' para a expressão regular 'libdb4.1
<tiagoout> não instalo nada
<Known_problems> tiagoout, sudo apt-get search libdb4    lista quais versoes ?
<tiagoout> http://paste.ubuntu.com/607528/
<tiagoscd>  tiagoout qual o problema que está acontecendo?
<tiagoout> poldek builder SDL --without new_gamma_ramp
<tiagoout> poldek: error while loading shared libraries: libdb-4.1.so: cannot open shared object file: Error 40
<tiagoscd> qual versão do Ubuntu está utilizando?
<tiagoout> 11.04
<tiagoscd> e qual a plataforma, 32 ou 64?
<tiagoout> 32
<tiagoscd> tiagoout: vamos tentar "enganar" o aplicativo
<licensed> quem ta de gnome3 ai
<tiagoscd> digita aí
<tiagoscd> dpkg --list | grep libdb4.*
<tiagoscd> manda a saída
<BUGADunity> licensed: tá enventando moda que tá danado em...
<licensed> BUGADunity, nao amigo.. meu unity ta bugado.. tive que partir pra outra
<licensed> e agora vi que meu gnome3 tambem ta bugado.. nao consigo ver o wallpaper, nem apertar o botoa direito do mouse no desktop
<tiagoout> tiagoscd, http://paste.ubuntu.com/607530/
<BUGADunity> licensed: espera o LM 11 sai e usa! Daqui a algumas semanas... ;)
<tiagoscd> tiagoout: só um minuto
<licensed> BUGADunity, nao pretendo testar outra distro.. acho que vou reinstalar aqui o ubuntu
<BUGADunity> ué, mas não disse que tá bugando ai o ubuntu...!?
<licensed> BUGADunity, sim mas eu acho que foi porque eu fiz o upgrade e nao instalei do 0
<BUGADunity> licensed: então manda ver ai!
<tiagoscd> tiagoout: find /usr -name libdb-4.8.so
<tiagoscd> digita e manda saída denovo
<tiagoscd> esse demora um pouco pra executar, pois vai varrer sua pasta /usr
<BUGADunity> licensed: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Usando-o-Gnome3
<Pual> Boa noite gente
<Pual> Preciso pelo amor de Deu da ajuda de todo voces
<Pual> Meu Ubuntu eh o Lucid Lynx Lts e gostaria de continuar com ele. Nao consigo fazer o acento do teclado sair em cima da letra
<tiagoscd> Pual: seu teclado tem o cedilha ou é o modelo internacional?
<Pual> Vejam: n~ao consigo. como faco para sair a letra em cima
<xGrind> Pretto; tae?
<Pretto> xGrind: sim
<Pual> meu teclado tem 101 ou 102 teclas. meu pc atual eh um pentium DUAL core e o teclado eh do meu finado 486
<tiagoscd> Pual: seu teclado tem o cedilha?
<xGrind> Pretto; entao. eu uso xubuntu. coloquei o alacarte aqui, mas veio varias coisas do ubuntu. como gravador de som, ubuntu one, nautilus. qual comando eu instalo só o alarcarte sem instalar essas outras coisas?
<Pual> nao
<tiagoout> tiagoscd, saiu isso: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libdb-4.8.so
<Pual> Eu so compro coisas quando quebram e jah que teclado antigo nao quebra facil eu uso ele ateh hj. nao tenho motivos para comprar outro
<Pretto> xGrind: acho q o alacarte instala os pacotes sugeridos
<ZNC> BUGADunity, Linux patricia-desktop 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<tiagoscd> tiagoout: não é garantido, mas vamos tentar enganar o aplicativo, pois o libdb4.1 não está disponível nos repositórios
<xGrind> Pretto; mas tem um comando q vc escolhe em nao instalar os pacotes sugeridos, nao tem?
<tiagoscd> tiagoout: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libdb-4.8.so /usr/lib/libdb-4.1.so
<ZNC> BUGADunity, nao vejo bug nao, achei parecido com o kde algumas coisas, muito bom o unity
<ZNC> virtorlobo, som no unity esta otimo perfeito
<vitorlobo> ZNC: no meu tbm
<BUGADunity> ZNC: não ve bug é, sei... só o seu então!
<ZNC> ponto negativo, a barra de cima parecida com mac nao gostei
<vitorlobo> ZNC: eu falei doq comummente reclamam
<vitorlobo> ZNC: meu som ta perfeito, video tudo... sem bug's
<Pual> nem ligo. eu usarei XFCE mesmo.
<tiagoout> tiagoscd, não resolveu: poldek builder SDL --without new_gamma_ramppoldek: error while loading shared libraries: libdb-4.1.so: cannot open shared object file: Error 40
<BUGADunity> ai, ai, sem mais comentarios...
<ZNC> ele esta leve  e rapido pois ainda nao tem efeitos tipo com o compiz, na primeira usada de compiz nele a coisa vai mudar :D
<ZNC> muito bom o 11.04 leve q so
<tiagoscd> Pual: você tem que colocar a disposição de teclado "USA international (with dead keys / com teclas acentuáveis)"
<tiagoout> tiagoscd, da uma olhada nisso: http://paste.ubuntu.com/607533/
<BUGADunity> vitorlobo: pelosm comentarios você já entendeu o que tá acontecendo né...!? 00
<vitorlobo> ZNC: apesar de q isso n é o mais importante para criar uma critica concistente.....afinal, compiz é praticamente ambiente estético
<Pual> tiagoscd: eu coloquei mas sabe o que acontece?
<ZNC> a barra lateral é inutio muito feia ocupa muita tela, alem disso esta super legal :D
<Pual> o acento n~ao fica em cima da letra
<ZNC> alguem ja tirou a barra ai? onde tira? :P
<BUGADunity> inutil ela não é mesmo, pra mim é muito funcional, só se for pra você..
<tiagoscd> Pual: você tem certeza que escolheu a disposição "with dead keys"? porque se escolheu a sem realmente acontecerá isso
<tiagoscd> tiagoout: tenta isso
<tiagoscd> sudo ln -s /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libdb-4.8.so /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libdb-4.1.so
<Pual> tiagao eu vou tirar uma foto proce ver
<ZNC> BUGADunity, completamente desnecessária
<tiagoscd> Pual: não precisa, só estou perguntando se tem certeza
<BUGADunity> ZNC: pra vocÇe talvez...
<ZNC> assim como qq dock-bar
<tiagoout> tiagoscd, agora mudou, indica esse: libbeecrypt.so.6
<ZNC> o icone de aparencia nao tem nada haver com a função descrita
<xGrind> sabe ZNC ?
<tiagoout> tiagoscd, poldek builder SDL --without new_gamma_ramppoldek: error while loading shared libraries: libbeecrypt.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Pual> Olha tiagoscd o meu ubuntu nao tem with dead keys. eu vou listar o que tem
<ZNC> xGrind, sabe o que?
<tiagoscd> ok, liste em paste.ubuntu.com e mande o link
<Pual> EUA internacional alternativo
<tiagoscd> tiagoout: um minuto
<Pual> tiagoscd: o que eh paste ubuntu? eu sou novato no mundo linux. tenho apenas 7 anos de estrada
<ZNC> temas e tweaks << o que seria nesta categoria pois ele descreve coisas q nao condiz com a opção
<xGrind> ZNC; tipo, qndo instala o alacarte, vem junto uns programas sugeridos. qual comando q usa pra nao instalar eles
<ZNC> xGrind, nao uso gnome a tempos acabei de fazer uma instalação so para ver o tanto de mal q tem :~~
<Pual> tiagoscd: eu escolho que opcao quando mandar as fotos?
<Pual> ZNC: eu tambem largarei o gnome
<ZNC> com todos os respeitos as versoes anteriores o 11.04 caiu no meu gosto apesar dos erros ortograficos e descrição do idioma
<xGrind> ZNC: eu uso xfce. eh ate pior. ja tem o thunar, e ainda instala o metacity ¬¬
<Pual> queria que as bibliotecas do gnome e xfce fossem melhores que a do KDE
<ZNC> xGrind, metacity eu sempre classifico como coisa do gnome :~~
<Pual> xGrind: XFCE eh bom mas tem muitas coisas ruins nele
<xGrind> Pual tipo oq?
<Pual> Eu li no google os contras do XFCE.
<Pual> INfelismente o melhor wm do linux eh o kde
<ZNC> aplicativos disponivel para baixar <<< ninguem quer saber ter mais uma coisa q fique 'pensando' nas opção, seria bom se nao tivesse >D
<xGrind> eu nao gosto de kde. muito 'janelas'. cheio de frescurinha
<Pual> tenho 2gb de ram mas gosto de economizar
<Pual> xGrind: NAO ligo em parecer o janelas. o importante eh que seja util
<xGrind> Pual; mas tem varios sub-menus. gnome/xfce/lxde ta tudo mais organizado. bem mais facil de encontrar
<Pual> na verdade em facilidade todos se parecem mas vou colar aqui o porque do kde ser o melhor
<tiagoscd> Pual: não tem com USA Internacional (com teclas acentuáveis)?
<BUGADunity> Pual: cara, não faça de opinião particular um flame war babaca cara... :S
<BUGADunity> isso sim é comṕletamente inutil..
<tiagoscd> tiagoout: você está tentando compilar qual pacote e para qual versão do Ubuntu?
<Pual> nao eh particular cara. as interfaces nao estao igualmente boas
<Pual> eh questao das bibliotecas. torvalds ateh falou disso
<Pual> tiagoscd: quando marco essa opcao nao sai acento nenhum :S
<ZNC> o unity sugere na cara de pau a instalar aplicativos do kde q nao vao rodar perfeitamente, (estando no proprio kde)
<BUGADunity> Pual: então para de usar...
 * BUGADunity intolerancia e generalismos são detestaveis mesmo, AFF
<tiagoscd> Pual: você já tentou reiniciar o computador após aplicar esta opção?
<Pual> sim :( meu ubuntu veio instalado quando comprei :(
<ZNC> mas ficou show
<ZNC> um usuario novato instalando o ubuntu+unity nas proximas correção  vai ficar muito feliz com a sua nova cara, e seu novo gosto, vai se sentir nas nuvens 'CLOUD'
<ZNC> so q a barra de cima fica muito mackizinho da vida, logo pega um menu igual do winwin :-/
<tiagoout> tiagoscd,  não to tentando compilar um pacote, acredito eu, estou tentando construir a sdl: without new_gamma_ramp, com o comando: builder SDL --without new_gamma_ramp, usando o programa poldek, estou usando a versão 11.04
<tiagoscd> tiagoout: não o conheço, mas vamos lá... gambiarra forte essa, hehe. sudo apt-get install libbeecrypt7 -y
<ZNC> nossa  tem uma coisa maravilhosa 'Centro de Controle' Agora sim é um ambiente de respeito
<tiagoout> porque estou com esse erro no xorg.log: Warning: Xalloc: requesting unpleasantly large amount of memory: 0$, quando inicio algum jogo, que fica lento, seguindo esse site: http://migre.me/4xDJE
<BUGADunity> ai, ai...
<tiagoout> tentando resolver o problema pelo site
<BUGADunity> :S
<BUGADunity> tá de mais...
<BUGADunity> vitorlobo: tá ai...!?
<tiagoscd> tiagoout: nunca vi esse problema, mas qual o modelo de sua placa de vídeo? lspci | grep -i vga
<tiagoout> tiagoscd, instalei mas: poldek builder SDL --without new_gamma_ramppoldek: error while loading shared libraries: libbeecrypt.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<tiagoout> tiagoscd, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5500] (rev a1)
<MarceloMauro> existe no ubuntu algum programa parecido com scandisk? O utilitário de disco do ubuntu tem mostrado a cada dia mais "setores com defeito" (laptop novo)   O que fazer?
<tiagoscd> tiagoout: sim, mas agora que vem a gambiarra :P mesmo esquema: find /usr -name libbeecrypt.so*
 * BUGADunity beleza então, vou dar um tempo, senão vão estragar o meu finalzinho de sabado... IGNORANCIA E PRECONCEITO SÃO INSUPORTAVEIS MESMO... :(
<ZNC> pois é hein BUGADunity
<tiagoout> tiagoscd, /usr/lib/libbeecrypt.so.7.0.0
<tiagoout> /usr/lib/libbeecrypt.so.7
<Pual> BUGADunity: eu nao estou fazendo flamewar ou trollagem. se voce procurar no google ele vai te mostrar as razoe do kde ser melhor. eu mesmo uso gnome e pretendo ir pro XFCE
<ZNC> uiiiiii, alguem pode pegar uma janela e jogar para os cantos da tela (Efeitos igual do KDE e do Win Seven, bem agora vao ter pessoas q vao falar Unity = Win7)
<Pual> ZNC: nao veko problema um sistema imitar outro
<Pual> *vejo
<tiagoscd> tiagoout: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libbeecrypt.so.7 /usr/lib/libbeecrypt.so.6
<ZNC> Andre_Gondim, Sabe como remover a barra lateral?
<ZNC> Pual, nem eu mas um q acabou de sair sim ve problema :P
<tiagoscd> Pual: se a disposição com teclas acentuáveis não resolveu, não faço ideia como lhe ajudar
<Pual> acho bobagem codigos terem propriedade intelectual. daqui a pouco sera crime criar um codigo para hello world ZNC
<ZNC> normalmente quando vou usar meu pc, finais de semana abro mais ou menos umas 15 janelas, no unity ele iria me trazer problemas, como mudar?
<tiagoout> tiagoscd, poldek: error while loading shared libraries: libneon.so.24: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<tiagoout> , fazer o mesmo?
<tiagoscd> tiagoout: exatamente
<Pual> ZNC:  meu conselho eh que fiques no xfce ou kde
<tiagoscd> e com todas as bibliotecas que acontecerem este problema
<tiagoscd> mas não é garantido que vá funcionar, apenas uma adaptação técnica, hehe
<ZNC> Pual, kde de coração :D
<Pual> ZNC: cara eu nao sou troll de kde acontece que as bibliotecas qt se desenvolvem mai rapidos que gtk
<Pual> linus torvalds jah comentou isso. o criador do ubuntu usa kde por causa disso
<ZNC> Pual, eu sei q qt é melhor para (mim), tranquilidade :D
<ZNC> apenas quero tentar me sentir usuaria do unity
<Pual> ZNC: nao sei se vc jah usou midi no gnome ou xfce
<ZNC> entao nao gostei da barra do lado pois ela ira me trazer diversos atraso na produção
<tiagoout> tiagoscd, mas como fica agora  find /usr -name?
<Pual> o som eh terrivel
<ZNC> Pual, nao se preocupe comigo,
<tiagoscd> tiagoout: libneon.so.*
<Pual> Vou cagar e volto
<ZNC> que isso amigao, faz isso novamente nao,
<tiagoout> tiagoscd, não apareceu nada
<tiagoscd> tiagoout: sudo apt-get install libneon27 -y
<tiagoscd> tiagoout: você usa o driver restrito da nvidia?
<tiagoout> uso o 173.14.30, que baixei e instalei
<tiagoscd> tiagoout: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/681945
<tiagoscd> já é um bug conhecido e reportado
<tiagoscd> quem sabe você possa enviar as informações que o colega Aldo Maggi não encaminhou
<tiagoout> sim, já tinha visto, mas o ubuntu classic sem efeitos não funcionou, vou postar um comentario
<ZNC> Bem Voltando a minha Paixão kde+archlinux
<ZNC> :D exit-me
<tiagoscd> tiagoout: ok!
<tiagoscd> algum ubunteiro de SC por aqui?
<tiagoout> tiagoscd, libssl.so.5
<tiagoout> tiagoscd, eu sou de SC
<tiagoout> Palhoça
<ZNC> :-D
<vitorlobo> eu sou de sc = starcraft
<vitorlobo> mas ja parei
<vitorlobo> >.<
<Pual> Ola! Alguem trabalha com pintura digital no Linux?
<Pual> ALguem aqui gosta de anime (desenho japones)?
<Pual> Eu estou triste
<tiagoout> tiagoscd, ?
<tiagoscd> tiagoout: libssl0.9.8
<tiagoscd> sudo apt-get install libssl0.9.8 -y
<tiagoout> valeu
<tiagoscd> tiagoout: já se cadastrou no wiki do ubuntu-sc?
<tiagoscd> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/UbuntuSC
<Pual> use aptitude no lugar do apt-get
<tiagoscd> Pual: o aptitude não está presente desde o maverick
<Pual> uso o lucid ainda hehehe
<tiagoout> tiagoscd, acho que não
<Pual> uso o lucid pq ninguem tem motivo pra me invadir. prefiro formatar o pc de 3 em 3 ano
<Pual> sendo que depois terei que usar formatacao de baixo nivel
<tiagoscd> Pual: o fato de usar uma versão LTS não simboliza que tem menos "motivos" para ser invadido
<tiagoscd> o importante é manter o sistema atualizado
<Pual> tiagoscd: acho um saco formatar pc de 6 em 6 meses
<tiagoscd> Pual: nesse ponto concordo
<tiagoscd> mas geralmente sempre formato
<Pual> sem falar que os repositorios PPA deixa os programas atualizados sempre
<Pual> uso a mesma versao dos programas dos mais novos ubuntus sem precisar formatar
<tiagoout> tiagoscd, ln: o alvo "libssl.so.5" não é um diretório
<tiagoscd> tem como colar o comando que usou?
<tiagoscd> Pual: (:
<tiagoout> sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.8 /usr/lib/ libssl.so.5
<tiagoscd> é por causa desse espaço entre o / e o libssl.so.5
<tiagoscd> sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.8 /usr/lib/libssl.so.5
<Pual> tiagoout: e no proximo lts usarei o xfce
<tiagoout> tiagoscd, libcrypto.so.5
<tiagoscd> tiagoout: minhas armas, quanta biblioteca, hehe
<tiagoscd> sudo apt-get install libcrypto++8 -y
<tiagoscd> mas antes dá uma olhada se ela já não existe na /usr
<tiagoout> tiagoscd, libexpat.so.0, como faço pra descobrir qual baixar?
<tiagoscd> geralmente faço usando o
<tiagoscd> apt-cache search libexpat
<tiagoscd> logo, sudo apt-get install libexpat1 -y
<tiagoscd> tiagoout: #ubuntu-br-sc canal de usuários ubuntu de sc :)
<tiagoout> valeu
<tiagoout> tiagoscd, find /usr -name
<tiagoout> porfavor
<tiagoscd> find /usr -name libexpat.so.*
<tiagoscd> sempre substitua o número por *
<tiagoout> não apareceu
<tiagoscd> find /usr -name libexpat.so*
<tiagoscd> ou melhor, find /usr -name libexpat*.so.*
<tiagoout> não de nenhum dos dois
<tiagoscd> hm, e aquele libexpat1 você instalou?
<tiagoout> já estava instalado: libexpat1 já é a versão mais nova.
<tiagoscd> tiagoout: tem algo a ver com a linguagem lua esse teu build?
<tiagoout> acho que é uma sdl
<tiagoscd> tiagoout: defina uma sdl, pois desconheço.. hehe
<tiagoscd> tiagoout: Simple DirectMedia Layer?
<tiagoout> também não conheço muito, mas só tentando seguir esse tuto: http://migre.me/4xGqN
<tiagoscd> você já testou o driver nouveau?
<tiagoout> é só colocar no xorg.conf, nouveau né
<tiagoscd> tiagoout: isso, na seção Device lá
<tiagoout> perai tem que reiniciar o X
<tiagoscd> ok
<Josue_Rezende> noite pessoas
<Kazenin> aloha! o/
<Josue_Rezende> uou
<Josue_Rezende> blz
<tiagoout> tiagoscd, tentei nouveau mas não rodou
<tiagoscd> tiagoout: hmm
<tiagoscd> ele deu algum erro ou simplesmente não inicializou o modo gráfico?
<tiagoout> não iniciou
<tiagoscd> tem como passar seu xorg.conf?
<Pual> Boa noite tiagoscd
<tiagoscd> Pual: boa
<Pual> tiagoscd: meu computador veio com linux instalado. quero lhe mostrar uma coisa pra voce me dizer se quem instalou instalou corretamente alem de ter particionado
<Pual> tiagoscd: veja http://img836.imageshack.us/i/capturadetelacf.png/
<Pual> espaco nao alocado? por que isso tiagoscd ?
<tiagoscd> 316GB de espaço que não foi utilizado
<tiagoscd> e não está em uso
<tiagoout> tiagoscd, http://paste.ubuntu.com/607564/
<Pual> nao estou usando esse espaco?
<tiagoscd> não.. o ideal é pedir para quem instalou refazer o procedimento só que corretamente
<Pual> como usa?
<tiagoscd> ou ainda você pode criar uma partição nova, com os 316GB
<Pual> e como faz pro linux ver essa particao?
<Pual> soh formatar?
<tiagoscd> Pual: você pode selecionar essa partição não alocada e criar uma nova vazia
<tiagoscd> só selecioná-la e clicar naquele primeiro ícone que tem um + na frente
<Pual> e depois eh igual ao ruindows e o linux ve automaticamente ou tem que apontar?
<tiagoscd> (desculpe descrever desta forma, é que não tenho o gparted aqui)
<Pual> tiagoscd: sei um pouco de linux ubuntu
<tiagoscd> o Linux vê automaticamente
<tiagoscd> recomendo usar o sistema de arquivos ext4
<Pual> a extended eh o que?
<vitorlobo> oq seria de nós sem o windows
<vitorlobo> sem um judas pra meter a faca
<vitorlobo> pena q n estarei vivo no dia que o linux virar a mesa
<vitorlobo> :(
<Fabianin> Alguém ai conhece algum canal de programação?
<Pual> putz cara cagaram quando me venderam o pc. espero que o hd nao tenha badblock
<tiagoscd> tiagoout: vamos fazer assim, recriar o xorg
<tiagoscd> backup do xorg antigo e gerar um novo, daí sim habilitamos o nouveau
<vitorlobo> Fabianin: sim
<tiagoscd> sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bkp
<vitorlobo> Fabianin: mas seria bom vc especificar de que linguagem pois, há muitas
<tiagoscd> sudo Xorg -configure
<Pual> eu ia formatar naquela particao que o assassino criou sabe
<Fabianin> C
<Fabianin> vitorlobo, C
<Pual> a reiserfs
<vitorlobo> Fabianin: #Python-br , #Python , #C
<tiagoscd> daí sim edita o arquivo e coloca o driver como nouveau
<vitorlobo> entra ae
<tiagoscd> e reinicia o modo gráfico
<Fabianin> vitorlobo,  Algum br?
<tiagoout> Fatal server error:
<tiagoout> Server is already active for display 0
<tiagoout> 	If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock
<tiagoout> 	and start again.
<tiagoout> Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
<tiagoout> 	 at http://wiki.x.org
<tiagoout>  for help.
<tiagoout>  ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log
<tiagoout> quando tentei sudo Xorg -configure, tenho que encerrar o X?
<vitorlobo> Fabianin: relaxe ae mano irei verificar para tí
<Illuminarch> Boa noite
<tiagoscd> Pual: é uma partição estendida, que permite a inserção de mais do quê as limitadas quatro partições primárias
<Fabianin> vitorlobo, é que meu inglês não é grandes coisas até tentei o google mas os que achei já sao inativos
<tiagoscd> tiagoout: não, só depois que colocar o nouveau como driver
<tiagoscd> hmm, certo, vc não vai poder fazê-lo com o modo gráfico em execução
<vitorlobo> Fabianin: é bom treinar o ingles desde já hein
<tiagoscd> tiagoout: então finaliza o modo gráfico, digita esse comando, insere o driver no xorg.conf e inicia o X
<Fabianin> vitorlobo, começo no meio do ano..
<vitorlobo> Fabianin: programar sem saber inglês... é tipo caminhar de uma perna só....ao estilo saci perere... você só chega até uma parte...a outra, precisa da outra perna
<Fabianin> vitorlobo, não pretendo ser programador(apesar de eu fazer engenharia de computação) só que inglês é fundamental mesmo
<Fabianin> vitorlobo, minha duvida é coisa besta(eu axo) to com problema de alocação de memoria em listas
<vitorlobo> Fabianin: ##c-basic , ##c++social , #algorithms , #ajax , #java , #java-br , #python-br .....
<vitorlobo> achei esses
<Pual> t+ galer. desejo sorte proces no ubuntu
<licensed> vitorlobo, reinstalei o ubuntu.. ta filé agora o unity
<licensed> vitorlobo, rapidao perfeito sem bugs
<vitorlobo> licensed: nem o defeito especial das janelas tem mais?
<licensed> vitorlobo, nao kra.. e o wallpaper ta aparecendo normal
<licensed> depois vou colocar o gnome3 tambem
<licensed> mas vou tentar me acostumar ao unity
<licensed> vitorlobo, e ta aparecendo o applet da bateria o/
<vitorlobo> licensed: ja testou os hotkeys do unity? tem uns bem legais
<licensed> se pah.. no gnome3 vai aparecer tambem
<tiagoscd> Pual: até mais
<licensed> vitorlobo, ja vi uns videos mas esse tal de super + 1 2 3 4.. isso nao tem nada de hotkey
<licensed> o kra tem que segurar pra ve qual programa quer abrir.. melhor ir la com o mouse mesmo
<vitorlobo> licensed: errado, vc pode customizar a ordem
<vitorlobo> isso se torna hotkey
<vitorlobo> =D
<licensed> vitorlobo, eu sei q pode mas eu vou ta decorando é? 1 é firefox , 2 é irc
<licensed> vitorlobo, se for pra usar hotkey eu uso como sempre usei.. ctrl + alt + shift + x = xchat
<licensed> e por ai vai
<vitorlobo> licensed: uma vez q vc decide qual atalho estará na aba lateral...vc só decora uma vez...e torna a coisa mais agil
<licensed> vitorlobo, sei la prefiro colocar por letra ja to acostumado.. ctrl + alt + shift + f = firefoz
<licensed> mas enfim o unity aceita plasmoids do kde.. isso é um ponto muito positivo
<vitorlobo> licensed: gostei do super + w , super + s , super + d , alt + ctrl +  > , ou <
<licensed> vitorlobo, esse super w no gnome3 eh so tu arrastar o mouse pro canto superior esquerdo.. muito show
<licensed> super d e ctrl alt > < eu sempre usei
<licensed> vitorlobo, espero que um dia eu goste do unity kra.. ou pelo menos me acostume
<vitorlobo> licensed: se um dia vc gostou do windows
<vitorlobo> provavel q se acostume sim
<vitorlobo> Fabianin: ##c-br
<Serrat_> alguem indica um programa para capturar img pela webcam?
<Kazenin> Serrat_, Cheese ou Camorama
<vitorlobo> Serrat: cheese =]
<Serrat_> Kazenin, vitorlobo  vlw
<Kazenin> =c}
<vitorlobo> Serrat_: algumas cam's dão pau quando de noite....o cheese resolve esse probleminha
#ubuntu-br 2011-05-15
<Serrat_> da para instalar ele pelo terminal direto?
<vitorlobo> tenta ae sudo apt-get install cheese
<licensed> isso mesmo
<Serrat_> vlw
<licensed> vitorlobo, ate minha cam tava bugada quando atualizei.. tava preto e branco.. agora ta filé tudo vei.. to feliz =x
<vitorlobo> licensed: diga,  o ubuntu 11.04 mudou minha vida  fala que eu te escuto irmão
<vitorlobo> licensed: so tem um probleminha
<vitorlobo> licensed: rodar a webcam amsn vs msn messenger
<vitorlobo> ms maldita
<vitorlobo> :|
<licensed> vitorlobo, isso nao é de hoje nao hein
<vitorlobo> licensed: será q o wine roda o msn messenger? pra essa função seria interessante
<vitorlobo> apesar de que gostaria q o pombo sujo ( pidgin ) fizesse isto
<licensed> vitorlobo, sabe como tirar aqueles botoes chatos da barra: workspace switch, files and folders.
<licensed> vitorlobo, nao sei, acho que nao
<vitorlobo> licensed: são obrigatorios.... clica com o botao direito do mouse pra vc entender o pq
<vitorlobo> neles
<licensed> nao entendi oras
<vitorlobo> ouxe
<vitorlobo> aqui aparece os menus antigos quando faço isso neles
<licensed> pro workspace switcher eu uso ctrl alt > <
<licensed> pro files e folders eu uso o 1o icone.. HOME FOLDER
<vitorlobo> a sim
<licensed> o linux é livre como pode me obrigar a ficar com aqueles botoes ali
<vitorlobo> licensed: tem alguns q parece q n saem...o resto sai
<licensed> isso =/ foda
<licensed> deve ter algum jeito depois vou usar o gconf-editor
<vitorlobo> licensed: tira na unha no codigo fonte
<vitorlobo> o problema é saber
<vitorlobo> >.<
<licensed> kkkk nao nao deixa
<licensed> vitorlobo, fala meu nick ae pra eu ver o icone pular
<Fabianin> licensed,
<vitorlobo> licensed
<licensed> kkk massa
<licensed> muito fresquinho esse unity, to comecando a gostar
<vitorlobo> JIAJIAAHUAHAHUAHUAUHA
<vitorlobo> n sabia q vc simpatizava com frescos
<vitorlobo> hein mano ainda bem q vc n simpatizou comigo
<vitorlobo> continue assim
<licensed> vitorlobo, como tira o auto hide da barra? sabe de cabeça?
<vitorlobo> licensed: ta com o ccsm instalado ai?
<licensed> ss
<vitorlobo> licensed: acessa ele...vai no lance la do compiz unity
<vitorlobo> licensed: onde ta autohide marcado tu poe  never
<licensed> ah ta q merda =P vlw
<vitorlobo> licensed: em Hide launcher
<vitorlobo> Licensed: na aba experimental vc pode reduzir o tamanho do menu tbm
<vitorlobo> mas no notebook talvez fique legal
<tiagoout> como recupero backup
<licensed> fica sim vitorlobo coloquei no minimo.. eh show
<licensed> vitorlobo, q tema tu usa ai?
<tiagoout> alguem sabe como eu coloco backup
<vitorlobo> licensed: uso o default com um wallpapper qualquer
<vitorlobo> licensed: uso tbm aquele.... n sei oq la clean
<vitorlobo> licensed: clearlooks
<licensed> vitorlobo, to gostando tanto do ubuntu rodando filé e rápido.. que acho que nem no tema eu vou mexer =xx
<licensed> sei coeh
<vitorlobo> licensed: oxe
<vitorlobo> antes n rodava rapido assim?
<vitorlobo> licensed: mete um sudo apt-get autoremove caso vc tenha atualizado do 10.10
<vitorlobo> ele tira tanta dependencia ....
<licensed> vitorlobo, eu fiz isso nao resolveu bug nem velocidade.. aih instalei do 0 tá bala
<vitorlobo> licensed: o Emesene no 11.04 ta horrivel.... o amsn continua mesma coisa
<licensed> vitorlobo, e voce xingando minha placa de video
<vitorlobo> licensed: fui moderado...disse q n justificava o unity da pau com o g3 funfando
<vitorlobo> uma zoadinha de leve para deixar a coisa incrementada
<Serrat_> a
<Serrat_> a
<vitorlobo> licensed: agora q é legal a velocidade q o super acha as coisa é
<licensed> vitorlobo, os arquivos vc diz? nao usei muito ainda
<vitorlobo> licensed: sim
<Serrat_> asdisjadijasidjasidas
<vitorlobo> licensed: principalmente quando vc esquece o nome do arquivo e digita as iniciais dele...ele além de achar em segundos, te indicas outros pra instalar
<omelete> licensed:  oi lindo
<vitorlobo> >.< q isso ai mano
<licensed> começou
 * vitorlobo rindo
<redhandMobile> boa noite, pessoal
<peregrinator_six> Boa.
<peregrinator_six> licensed: e ai...!?
<peregrinator_six> instalou do zero já...?!
<licensed> peregrinator_six, opa =D
<licensed> peregrinator_six, sim.. tá show
<peregrinator_six> beleza! :)
<peregrinator_six> licensed: respnde lá abestado...
<peregrinator_six> *responde...
<BUGADunity> licensed: ;)
<vitorlobo> cara
<vitorlobo> quem inventou TS -CAM pra cinema
<vitorlobo> deveria morrer
<vitorlobo> de boa
<vitorlobo> >(
<licensed> vou reiniciar aqui atualizei kernel e um bocado de mudanca no compiz ja volto
<idub2> boa noite galera..
<idub2> alguem com, problemas no MSN??
<idub2> msn ta normal?
<BUGADunity> o meu tá...
<BUGADunity> to usando o Empathy e to conectado aqui!
<Pskol> emesene operando normal
<idub2> então é aqui
<idub2> empathy e pidgim não conectaram só o msn
<Kazenin> para reflexão ? http://br.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100718132757AA7VheR
<BUGADunity> esse Linux ai me lembrou certas pessoas qie frequentam o canal aqui... :P
<BUGADunity> *que..
<BUGADunity> vou bater o print aqui...
<BUGADunity> licensed:
<idub2> os[Linux 2.6.35-29-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "maverick" 10.10] cpu[1 x Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2.39GHz] mem[Physical: 993.1MB, 50.0% free] disk[Total: 137.5GB, 5.6% free] video[Intel Corporation  Gigabit Ethernet Controller] sound[ICH4 - Intel ICH5]
<Pskol> os[Linux 2.6.26-2-686 i686] distro[Debian 5.0.8] cpu[1 x Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.13GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2.13GHz] mem[Physical: 1.5GB, 78.7% free] disk[Total: 145.8GB, 50.5% free] video[nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5500]] sound[ENS1371 - Ensoniq AudioPCI1: VIA8237 - VIA 8237]
<Pskol> :P
 * BUGADunity Outra boa pra se pensar também... http://www.programactrlaltdel.com/blog/2010/07/23/xiita-ou-fanboy-qual-seu-lado/
<Serrat_> qual melhor programa para virtualizar SO?
<BUGADunity> Serrat_: o que lhe for conveniente e agradar sua ansiedades tecnicas! ;)
<Serrat_> BUGADunity, não ajudou muito a resposta :P qual vc indicaria?
<BUGADunity> Serrat_: experimenta os principais e veja qual lhe agrada mais! ;)
<BUGADunity> Serrat_: eu não concordo com a Oracle mas reconheço que o Virtual Box é um ótimo programa. :)
<Serrat_> rsrsrs
<Pskol> Serrat_, se for pra uso em casa e no linux, virtual box
<Serrat_> blz
<BUGADunity> licensed: http://www.2shared.com/photo/GoDrXwbS/unidade_quebrada.html
<tiagoout> como inicio uma sdl com o nome without new_gamma_ramp
<ebenezer> alguém aew??
<ebenezer> Como eu finalizo um programa na marra??
<virtu> tira da tomada o computador
<ebenezer> :/
<virtu> o/
<ebenezer> esse é o jeito do windows de ser...
<ebenezer> No ubuntu deve ser algo mais sutil
<tiagoscd> tiagoout: deu certo o driver nouveau?
<ebenezer> Tem algum programa q faça a conexão com o meu V3?
<BUGADunity> ebenezer: pra matar um programa a força, faz assim: Terminal, xkill e mira o "x" no programa que você quer parar...
<tiagoout> não, tava dando o mesmo erro, quando tentava Xorg -configure
<tiagoout> tiagoscd, Fatal server error:
<tiagoout> Server is already active for display 0
<tiagoout> 	If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock
<tiagoout> 	and start again.
<tiagoout> Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
<tiagoout> 	 at http://wiki.x.org
<tiagoout>  for help.
<tiagoout>  ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log
<ebenezer> BUGADunity: kkkk.. mto showw.. valeww...
<ebenezer> Agora quero saber se existe algum jeito de controlar o V3 pelo Ubuntu... ou só instalando o wine??
<BUGADunity> ebenezer: tinha um icone que se podia por no painel superior mas o unity não deixa não... :|
<BUGADunity> ebenezer: http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=motorola+v3+no+ubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<BUGADunity> espero que ajude...
<ebenezer> google e moto4lin foram a minha primeira tentativa...
<ebenezer> vou dar mais uma olhada
<tiagoout> tiagoscd, ?
<ZNC> Maninho: :(
<Maninho> ZNC: sim?
<ZNC> Maninho: perdeu o tom o gosto, transparente ao mesmo tempo escuro na imensidão
<Maninho> Uau!!!
<eldemon> boa noite
<Maninho> eldemon: boa noite para você
<eldemon> Maninho, vlw :P
<Maninho> pelo-menos alguém merece ter uma noite boa
 * BUGADunity ...
<tiagoscd> tiagoout: mas você parou o gdm para executar o comando?
<tiagoout> tiagoscd, sim
<tiagoscd> e chegou a remover aquele arquivo /tmp/.X0-lock que ele indicou?
<tiagoout> não
<vitorlobo> esses tiagos me confundem
<tiagoscd> vitorlobo: ueasheuas
<tiagoscd> tiagoout: se for tentar novamente, para o modo gráfico, remove o arquivo /tmp/.X0-lock, executa aquele comando e tenta iniciar o desktop novamente
<tiagoout> tiagoscd, agora houve esse erro: Failed to load module "vmwgfx" (module does not exist, 0) vmware: Please ignore the above warnings about not being able to to load module/driver vmwgfx
<tiagoscd> tiagoout: hm, a última possibilidade que vejo é tentar apagar o xorg e deixar o ubuntu definir o driver de vídeo
<tiagoout> apagar o xorg e reiniciar o X?
<tiagoscd> sim
<tiagoout> vou tentar
<vitorlobo> tiagoscd: se apagar o xorg o sistema cria um default?
<tiagoscd> vitorlobo: a partir da versão 9.10 o X  verifica pelo hardware automaticamente, sem a necessidade do xorg
<tiagoscd> ou seja, o xorg pode ser criado para personalizações, mas não é obrigatório
<vitorlobo> saquei
<vitorlobo> é q alterei ele aqui na expectativa de corrigir um bug
<vitorlobo> sabe quando no win vc altera algo
<vitorlobo> e tem medo de reiniciar a maquina
<vitorlobo> e n voltar mais?
<vitorlobo> auhahuahuahua
<vitorlobo> ainda é trauma do win
<Maninho> kkkkk Tela da morte
<BUGADunity> vitorlobo: vai dormir safado! :P
<BUGADunity> já pasou da sua hora...
<vitorlobo> fui programado pelo google
<vitorlobo> sou um android
<vitorlobo> >.<
<BUGADunity> AUHSUAHSUASHHA
<vitorlobo> BUGADunity: um dia bem q vc poderia entrar com nick de mulher aqui...para iludir minha mente santa
<vitorlobo> e eu paquerar-te achando ser uma menina geek
<vitorlobo> pq a coisa ta feia mano
<vitorlobo> :|
<BUGADunity> vitorlobo: http://www.2shared.com/photo/GoDrXwbS/unidade_quebrada.html
<BUGADunity> pena que esse pesadelo que você teve não lhe tirou sua vida... :P
 * BUGADunity AUSHUAHSHAUS
<BUGADunity> vitorlobo: ótimo domingo pra você e família mano, vou nessa! :D
<BUGADunity> até a proxima...
<vitorlobo> esse lance de tela limpa
<vitorlobo> é uma blz ne
<BUGADunity> vitorlobo: ?
<vitorlobo> BUGADunity: flws ae
<BUGADunity> tela limpa...?!
<vitorlobo> tela limpa da area de trabalho
<BUGADunity> a sim, sempre gostei!
<vitorlobo> so q agora parece maior
<vitorlobo> coisa do unity
<BUGADunity> prefiro assim, não é de meu feitio intulhar de coisas meu Desktop não... Preferencia minha! :D
<BUGADunity> um hum, verdade!
<BUGADunity> se bem que sou acostumado, já usava doxk bar bem antes do Unity...
<BUGADunity> *dock...
<tiagoscd> heuaseihas, trauma do windows é boa
<BUGADunity> valeu vou nessa, depois lhe conto por que gosto do wallpapers vitorlobo, até...
<vitorlobo> nem deu tempo de dizer q n gostei do wallppaper dele
<vitorlobo> :|
<Maninho> Alexa diz:
<Maninho> [01:59:38] ­espero que não encare isso como uma desconsideração .... mas eu não vou mais namorar você .....
<Maninho> ual, acabou pelo msn Maldição
<Maninho> merda canal errado
<vitorlobo> JHUHAHAHUAUAHUAHAUHAHUA
<vitorlobo> Maninho: UHAUHAUHAHUAHUAA
<vitorlobo> Maninho: po
<vitorlobo> Maninho: nada fria a mina ae
<vitorlobo> :|
<vitorlobo> Maninho: quiser uns conselhos sentimentais...fala q eu te escuto funfa
<vitorlobo> Maninho: diz pra ela que....  tudo bem... eu já pretendia terminar mesmo...só não sabia como...sinto-me aliviado por você ter feito antes  é bom q ela n se sente por cima .... joguinho
<Josue_Rezende> opa
<Eronides> pessoal pq depois de alguns atualizações do maverick eu não consigo mais compartilhar minha pasta pública por meio do gnome-share-user?
<Serrat_> como dou kill em todos os processos de uma só vez?
<Giverny> Serrat_ entra como root e faz  kill -9 `ps -fu nomedousuario |awk '{ print $2 }'|grep -v PID`
<GuilhermeCunha> Serrat, porque nao da um shutdown ?
<GuilhermeCunha> :P
<doncabron> Bom diaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<doncabron> alguma alma me ajude por favor !!!!
<doncabron> Eu atualizei essa merda OS pra 11.04 e veio A BOSTA do firefox 4.0.1 e essa merda de firefox eh um CU
<doncabron> ja baixei a boceta do firefox 3.6.8
<doncabron> porem, eu nao tou conseguindo fazer essa merda funcionar
<doncabron> alguem me ajuda por favor
<doncabron> grato
<doncabron> tah vendo
<doncabron> uma merda mesmo
<Administrador> bom dia!
<Administrador> que tal o 11.04 mais novo?
<idub2> idub
<idub> bom dia galera
<idub> qual a diferença entre empathy e telepathy??
<licensed> vitorlobo, hora de acordar
<Maninho> Alguém conhece algum aplicativo estilo cantasia para linux?
<Maninho> Achei =]
<joaoleite> bom dia
<joaoleite> alguem poderia me ajudar a configurar a minha placa de captura ENLTV-FM3?
<jardel> Alguem poderia me ajudar?
<ZandreBran> jardel, sobre?
<jardel> ZndreBran: Como executar Aplicativos Portable .exe com wine?
<ZandreBran> putz. não tenho a minima ideia...
<ZandreBran> já me livrei destes formatos a muitos anos...
<ZandreBran> mas instala wini e depois o aplicativo.
<jardel> ZndreBran: Mas ao quero instalar quero usar portable...
<jardel> ZndreBran: nao*
<ZandreBran> jardel, não entendi então o que está querendo.
<jardel> ZndreBran: Tem aplicativos portables que é so executar sem instalar
<marky> bom dia,pessoal
<ZandreBran> jardel, mas o wine é para aplicativos winodws.
<jardel> ZandreBran:sim eu sei
<marky> no ubuntu 11.04, a table efeitos não aparece na preferencia de aparencia, gostaria de ativar, alguém poderia me ajudar?
<ZandreBran> jardel, de qualquer forma netõa vai precisar do wine
<ZandreBran> instala o winr para porder executar aplicavos winodws
<ZandreBran> sem o wine, não rola .exe
<jardel> ZandreBran:ja instalei
<ZandreBran> já tentou então executar os aplicativos dentro do winw?
<jardel> ZandreBran:marco a opçao exeutar como arquivo mas nao abre
<ZandreBran> então fico lhe devendo. porque mesmo aplicativos que não necessitam de instalação no windows, precisam das dlls.
<ZandreBran> enfim, como lhe disse já me livrei destes formatos proprietários a muitos anos.
<jardel> ZandreBran: OK, Vlw
<jardel> ZandreBran: To iniciando com linux, entao ainda vai um tempo para me livrar, mas esse é meu objetivo..
<licensed> alguem sabe informar como eu crio um atalho no launcher?
<licensed> ja consegui hihihihihi
<licensed> toda vez q eu deletava do desktop o launcher sumia tambem
<Chat3610> oi bomm dia
<LordPSY> Chat3610: ola bom dia
<licensed> insert, pois nao
<markkk> boa tarde pessoal.
<markkk> será que realmente a canonical irá suspender o gnome para as proximas versões ?
<Maninho> markkk: aparentemente sim...
<markkk> Maninho, Mas o que vc achou do ambiente unity /
<markkk> ?
<Maninho> markkk: existe um {más} como envolve dinheiro, talvez ate deixem o gnome-base..., {Más} sempre esta livre para compilar o g2 ou g3
<Maninho> markkk: ao meu ponto de vista, unity poderá ficar bom, minhas queixas do unity, são apenas erros que provavelmente será remanufaturado nas  próximas versões
<markkk> Maninho, ok mas eu curto muito o gnome, acredito que o ambiente é pratico e com muita performace comparado ao unity
<Maninho> markkk: está sempre livre para compilar pacotes que querer no linux, basta pegar  o tarball e executar uma compilação...
<Maninho> unity é leve é rapido, a maioria dos problemas são 'Nossos Hardwares'
<vitorlobo> Maninho: lembrando que....
<vitorlobo> Maninho: o unity 2d é bom tbm... n é um diferencial absurdo entre o 2d eo 3d para quem usa hardware incompativel
<licensed> vitorlobo, mano to começando a gostar do unity kkk =xx tao rapido.. nao sei se é gostar ou se acostumar
<licensed> vitorlobo, reinstalei do zero.. ta filé
<vitorlobo> a ...eu to gostando
<vitorlobo> tive uma resistenciazinha no inicio
<licensed> eu tambem
<vitorlobo> agora ja to curtindo o bagulho
<licensed> ate o icone do amsn ta la no tray bonitinho
<Maninho> vitorlobo: hardware incompativel, eu costumo mandar comprar outro, ou use versões antigas,
<vitorlobo> Maninho: mudança de hábito...unity 2d
<vitorlobo> =D
<vitorlobo> aqui roda o 3d sussa
<licensed> vitorlobo, vou nem instalar o gnome3 agora.. pra nao dar motivo a instabilidades
<vitorlobo> mas usaria o 2d de boa tbm
<vitorlobo> licensed: e tbm...são muito parecidos.... ambos
<Maninho> quem instala unity ou gnome na sua maioria quer o 3D, na nova versão não rodaria, mas versões antigas roda
<licensed> vitorlobo, mas o gnome3 tava mais rapido aqui antes.. (se bem que o unity tava bugado).. curti muito aquela parada do gnome3 de levar o mouse pro canto superior esquerdo.. e ele dar um super + w
<vitorlobo> Maninho: se tu poe o 2d dizendo ser o 3d, engana fácil
<vitorlobo> auhauhauha
<vitorlobo> pq realmente
<vitorlobo> aparentemente n tem nenhuma diferença
<vitorlobo> >.<
<Maninho> vitorlobo: enganar deixo para outras pessoas,
<vitorlobo> Maninho: quis dizer q as semelhanças são muitas mas enfim.... como a maioria n curte mudar de hardware para ter acesso a distro na nova versão ( como fazem com o windows ), é uma opção
<vitorlobo> pq o windows é assim né
<vitorlobo> lança uma nova versão... se n roda na tua maquina *oda-se .... se vire, receba a galinha pulando
<vitorlobo> aqui, nos temos a liberdade de instalar outros ambientes gráficos
<Maninho> windows tens as mesmas dificuldade win7+aero
<vitorlobo> xfce, lxde, kde, unity 2d, etc
<vitorlobo> ou até outra distro
<licensed> criei um launcher (atalho) e joguei pro launcher (painel) mas ta sem icone (com o icone da mola) alguem sabe como mudar?
<Maninho> vitorlobo: sim á tão famosa {Liberdade}
<vitorlobo> licensed: quando vc diz painel, vc diz o de cima ne?
<licensed> vitorlobo, hehe é meio confuso as nomenclaturas.. mas o "painel" de cima nao existe mais ne? so o tray (notificacoes)
<licensed> vitorlobo, eu quero adicionar no menu esquerdo um icone.. mas nao tem ele em applications
<licensed> vitorlobo, aih eu criei um launcher pra ele no meu home.. e arrastei pro menu esquerdo
<vitorlobo> licensed: é... por isso me confundo pq o pessoal ta acostumado com as nomenclaturas antigas
<Maninho> almoço
<licensed> no /home o launcher aparece com o icone que eu setei.. mas no menu esquerdo ta com a molinha (icon default)
<marcelomauro> Meu laptop começou a acusar problemas no smart, ele tem pouco menos de 2 meses de uso... existe como verificar algo a respeito ou o hd tá bichado mesmo?
<vitorlobo> licensed: eu tive algumas dificuldades semelhantes...tipo...o jdownloader costuma entrar no tray e não entrar no menu esquerdo...dai cacei no search o ícon default dele...  e joguei no desktop  ..abri e joguei no launcher dai ficou
<licensed> vitorlobo, mas ai tem que deixar o atalho no desktop ne
<vitorlobo> licensed: deixei n...so fiz essa gambi pra vê q q dava
<vitorlobo> sem muito sentido mas...
<vitorlobo> foi oq deu
<vitorlobo> :P
<marcelomauro> alguém pode me ajudar? Não sei o que significa isso
<vitorlobo> marcelomauro: no smart? vc diz.... no celular?
<vitorlobo> >.< axo q sou tradicional demais
<vitorlobo> :|
<marcelomauro> não cara, no laptop
<markkk> vitorlobo, não abro mão do gnome, ainda acredito que o gnome vence em performace .
<licensed> vitorlobo, porque aqui quando eu deleto o atalho do desktop, o icone some do menu esquerdo tambem
<marcelomauro> tem um programa de analise da saude do disco
<licensed> na mesma hora
<vitorlobo> markkk: rpz.... ja to mudando esse conceito hein
<licensed> o botao some
<marcelomauro> A ajuda pode ser a indicação de um local apropriado para esse assunto tb
<vitorlobo> licesend: deve rolar alguma treita com icones q se acoplam direto no tray pra botar no menu...e outra
<vitorlobo> AAAAAAAA
<vitorlobo> JA SEI
<vitorlobo> licensed: tem como vc deixar no desktop mas inivisivel dai vc taca no menu da esquerda
<vitorlobo> licensed: ele ta la mas vc num vê...dai resolve
<licensed> opa.. nao sabia.. boa ideia =x
<licensed> vou tentar ja te digo
<licensed> vou testar o jdownloader tb
<vitorlobo> gambi...sempre funfa
<markkk> vitorlobo, continuo  costando do gnome ...
<markkk> *gostando
<vitorlobo> markkk: eu demorei 3 semanas pra gostar do unity
<vitorlobo> markkk: instalei o lxde, xfce , kde até pensei em mudar de distro
<vitorlobo> resolvi insistir no unity ...creditando a canonical
<vitorlobo> resultado.... aprendi a gostar
<markkk> vitorlobo, No unity temos que dar muitos clicks.
<vitorlobo> até pq....com o gnome eu n usava muito hotkey's
<vitorlobo> aprendi a usar o do unity e curti
<ceojunior> no Unity, não consegui encontrar mais a opção Rede Windows
<marcelomauro> Alguém me ajuda, o utilitário de disco do meu laptop está dizendo que o meu hd está prestes a falhar? Ao iniciar agora só o faz se apertar F1. Laptop tem 2 meses de uso apenas!!!!
<licensed> tem como aumentar o tempo da "urgent animation"? deixar la tremendo até que eu clique?
<ceojunior> marcelo, tente iniciar em modo de segurança e fazer uma verificação de erros
<marcelomauro> markkk, concordo plenamente, mas outro dia aqui me crucificaram ao dizer isso, falando que era  eu que "não sabia usar coisa nova"
<marcelomauro> em média damos 50% a mais de cliques para fazer a mesma tarefa que antes
<marcelomauro> no gnome-shell é um pouco diferente
<vitorlobo> markkk: eu n dou quase click nenhum no unity >.<
<vitorlobo> markkk: uso so super + numero e olhe lá...e defino meus hotkey's tbm
<markkk> marcelomaro, Continua a usar o gnome meu amigo, pois o sistema é robusto e estavel, é algo que funfa a muitos anos, o unity pode ser que venha a substituir o gnome, mas para a canonical, para mim o gnome é superior em todos os aspectos.
<marcelomauro> vitorlobo, como você faz isso? Usando teclado? Isso é pior!
<vitorlobo> marcelomauro: questão de adaptação amigo....experimente e veja :)
<marcelomauro> markkk, nem tou falando do gnome-panel, mas do gnome-shell
<marcelomauro> vitorlobo, já estou usando desde que saiu nas versão beta. A cada dia tenho mais raiva
<vitorlobo> marcelomauro: pressione o "super" deixe pressionado e vc verá alguns numeros do lado esquerdo...lembrando que...ainda da pra customizar um pouco a barra lateral ( trava-la, deixa-la menor com mais ou menos efeitos )
<vitorlobo> marcelomauro: se nem Jesus agradou a todos...a canonical sabia dos riscos do unity n agradar a uma boa parte né....dai fica a opção de usar o lxde , xfce...q são tão bons qto o gnome 2x
<vitorlobo> além do gnome3x que ja ta no mesmo patamar de funcionalidade do unity
<marcelomauro> O mouse, uma das maiores inveções da humnanidade, foi criado para usar o mínimo de teclado. Com os tablets, como não tem espaço para eles, precisa-se usar telas e teclados. Mas nos desktops não deve ser assim
<marcelomauro> vitorlobo, problema é, gosto do gnome... senão já teria ido para KDE, LXDE, etc
<vitorlobo> marcelomauro: uso hotkey's como adaptação e pra mim ta sendo bom, mas se preferice usar mouse, sem problemas....realmente n entendo do que se trata quando diz ter problemas e ter q dá muitos cliques...mas ai vai de cada um
<Aprendiz> oi, boa tarde a todos
<peregrinator_six> Boa tarde.
<Maninho> peregrinator_six: boa
<Aprendiz> alguém aí sabe como mudar a resolução de ecram no ubuntu????
<vitorlobo> marcelomauro: é mas...a canonical é uma empresa...e a ela pertence a distro da qual usava um ambiente que não era dela....e ela mesma desenvolveu um próprio...nada mais justo quererem adaptar o ambiente proprio. Como também é claro, deixar você com a liberdade de escolher seu ambiente.... o lxde, xfce etc...tem o gnome2x como base...entao ta sussa...além disso...tem o linux mint que é o ubuntu escrito por outro autor pr
<vitorlobo> aticamente.... usa o gnome 2x...
<marcelomauro> vitorlobo, para encontrar uma coisa que faria dando 2 ou 3 cliques, agora tenho que fazer com 5 a 6. Em média, 56% de mais dificuldade. E muitas vezes... quando se erra o caminho...
<marcelomauro> ops... não quero falar bobagem, mas o unity não chega a ser um ambiente... para mim o ambiente é o gnome, que continua a ser usado pela canonical.
<marcelomauro> Não gostei do Linux Mint tb
<PCLinuxOS_NOW> use shell... :P
<vitorlobo> q seja...pelo menos, n me sinto meio que "forçado" a fazer algo que antes a microsoft me obrigava a fazer
<marcelomauro> Estou voltando para o Debian... ruin é que ele não é tão rápido nas novidades
<marcelomauro> mas... empresa por empresa...    esse não é o espírito linux
<marcelomauro> Eu queria era que a Canonical deixasse a opção
<markkk> marcelomaro, Estou quase fazendo isto tb ,, voltar para o Debian
<markkk> utilizando sources versão testing
<marcelomauro> quem quer usar um, use, quem quer usar o outro use. Isso sim é legal
 * PCLinuxOS_NOW srsrsrs...
<vitorlobo> o espirito linux é o de compartilhamento de conhecimento, de código e é claro...se cada um constroi sua própria distro, é pq cada um quer dá seu toque individual nela... eles fazem isso em nome de empresa
<marcelomauro> no 11.04 ainda dá, mas a partir do 11.10 não mais, e daí não temos para onde correr
<vitorlobo> tanto que cada distro tem sua particularidade
<vitorlobo> rpz
<PCLinuxOS_NOW> vitorlobo: vambora criar a distro MIMIMILINUX...?!
 * PCLinuxOS_NOW :P
<vitorlobo> eu n penso assim...pq se vc pensar no unity como uma obrigação, ai lascou mesmo
<vitorlobo> mas n é
<vitorlobo> mimimilinux iria bombar hein
<vitorlobo> uahuhahauuha
<PCLinuxOS_NOW> AUHSUAHSHAUSHAUS
<PCLinuxOS_NOW> deixo os creditos todos pra você! ;)
<vitorlobo> pega o kurumim
<vitorlobo> e muda de nome
<vitorlobo> vão adorar
<marcelomauro> não tenho porque elevar discussões apaixonantes por uma ou outra distro... não me leva a lugar nenhum. Só um fato: não gostei do Unity. Ponto. Sempre gostei de trabalhar com o ubuntu por que atende minhas necessidades de usuário semi-intermediário. Como instalar sistema não é problemas para mim...
<markkk> viva o gnome.
<marcelomauro> A particularidade do Ubuntu era que me atraia
<licensed> vitorlobo, o jdownloader aqui foi o contrario.. o botao esquerdo ta funcionando mas o do tray la em cima nao aparece
<Aprendiz> tou lendo seus papos, sou aprendiz mesmo
<Aprendiz> kkkkkkkkkkk
<PCLinuxOS_NOW> marcelomauro: qual o seu problema com o LM...?!
<marcelomauro> PCLinuxOS_NOW, tipo assim, ele é até bem legal, mas não vi razão de ser? Só mudou a aparência... Daí prefiro o original mesmo. E Se for para usar uma distro baseada numa versão anterior de um outro sistema, fico com a versão anterior do outro sistema mesmo
<PCLinuxOS_NOW> ...
<Aprendiz> marcelomauro, me diga uma coisa, como estou vendo pelo seus comentários o ubuntu vai sofrer alterações na proxima versao..
<Aprendiz> qual opção que nós temos pra continuar com programa aberto??
<marcelomauro> é o caso do ubuntu e do debian. O Ubuntu se destaca porque suas atualizações são de 6 em 6 meses, coisa que o debian é de 2 em 2 anos. Mas o debian é que é o bicho saca
<PCLinuxOS_NOW> licença...
<staimeer> marcelomauro: a ideia do unity / gnome-shell, e legal
<marcelomauro> Aprendiz, não é alteração... o Unity foi lançado agora. Por enquanto temos a opção, na inicialização, de escolher entre o gnome-panel e o Unity, mas já li que na versão 11.10 isso não poderá mais.   As alterações naturais seriam do gnome-panel para gnome-shell, mas parece que a Canonical está aos poucos rompendo com o projeto Gnome
<staimeer> porem ainda nao funcional
<marcelomauro> staimeer, o gnome-shell para mim está mais usável que o Unity. Não sou contra essas evoluções
<marcelomauro> experimentem ele no fedora 15 beta
<staimeer> eles estao com foco em usabilidade e uma interface proria sem depender do projeto gnome
<staimeer> acredito eu a usabilidade ainda peca muito
<staimeer> agora sair fora do projeto gnome e uma boa
<marcelomauro> staimeer, eles dizem isso, mas para mim não ecertaram. É uma questão de opinião pessoal
<marcelomauro> uma coisa é dizer que é, outra coisa é ser
<staimeer> marcelobernard: unit para um usuario novo migrando de windows e complicado
<marcelomauro> para mim o Unity ainda não é o que diz ser
<staimeer> unity*
<marcelomauro> só isso
<Serrat_> marcelomauro, concordo com vc
<marcelomauro> Se ele se tornar, será ótimo. Mas enquanto não, deixe a possiblidade de usar alguma coisa que "já é", no nosso tão amado Ubuntu
<staimeer> eu em particular gosto do kde, pena que o projeto kubuntu sem falar do nome horrivel para nos brasileiros, e meio que deixado de lado
<marcelomauro> Essa é uma opinião de "Usuário", .... ainda não sou "desenvolvedor"
<staimeer> marcelomauro: a opiniao do usuario e a mais importante
<staimeer> auhuhaauh
<Aprendiz> a minha opinião, para que todos estes projectos tenham sucesso, os sistemas têm de ser o + automáticos possivel
<marcelomauro> uso Ubuntu, em casa, no trabalho, pra estudar, pra navegar, pra tudo
<marcelomauro> desde a versão 7
<Aprendiz> para que o povão tenha facilidade de usar
<staimeer> Aprendiz: sinceramente nao sei oq seria ms "automatico"
<MarconM> automatico
<markkk> marcelomaro,concordo plenamente com suas colocacões,
<staimeer> acho muito ms simples que o windows
<MarconM> tipo o sistema de janela
<MarconM> dae ...os cara tira a senha de root
<MarconM> para instalar os programa
<MarconM> para ficar automatico
<licensed> vitorlobo, nao adiantou o lance dos atalho
<MarconM> e pronto
<staimeer> MarconM: isso e segurança
<MarconM> 1000000 de virus para lin ux
<licensed> vitorlobo, quando eu arrasto do desktop pro menu esquerdo, ele some o icone
<MarconM> staimeer: mas fica automatico
<MarconM> se acho q quem usa linux
<staimeer> oq eles podem fazer e que nem fizeram no fedora
<MarconM> user iniciante
<Aprendiz> ok, vou dar uma explicação
<MarconM> gosta de ficar digitando
<staimeer> pacotes assinados nao precisam de senha
<MarconM> 3 senhas
<staimeer> ms mesmo assim nao acho legal
<MarconM> kkkkk
<MarconM> quem disse
<MarconM> b ill gates
<Aprendiz> tentei instalar ubuntu versao 10
<staimeer> Aprendiz: é ?
<jardel> alguem sabe como ativo o que estou ouvindo no aMSN?
<Aprendiz> coloquei o idioma em português de portugal
<Aprendiz> sabe o que ele me disse??
<marcelomauro> A noção de automático para um desenvolvedor é diferente para um Usuário
<Aprendiz> falou que em portugal havia uns 6 ou 7 teclados
<marcelomauro> o que o Aprendiz quer dizer, creio, é que tudo seja fácil de achar, e rápido de fazer... Não precisa perder a segurança do sistema
<Aprendiz> porque razão o software n reconheceu o teclado??
<Aprendiz> como faz o windows
<Aprendiz> ??
<Aprendiz> colocou os nomes deles pra escolher.
<Aprendiz> e como saber qual é o correcto.?
<Aprendiz> pff
<Serrat_> eu como usuario iniciante q usou ubuntu 7 e parou de usar e quando voltei agora parei de frente com unity
<Serrat_> fiquei boiando
<staimeer> MarconM: ate o mac precisa de senha para instalar qualquer soft e seus users nao ficam com raiva
<Serrat_> 10mil vezes mais complicado
<staimeer> acho esse lance de senha besteira
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> staimeer: isso ae
<staimeer> nao sei ms oq o linux pode fazer para ser ms facil para o usuario final
<marcelomauro> O que mais me interessou no linux foi que aqui há a possibilidade de se fazer um sistema para as necessidades de quem usa. Nisso temos três grandes frontes: necessidades do desenvolvedor (primeira fase do linux), necessidades do usuário (fase atual ) e infelizmente as necessidades das empresas de distro (infelizmente a próxima).
<MarconM> vai la user windows
<MarconM> tira o lance de senha
<MarconM> e vende logo p linux para MS
<staimeer> MarconM: acho q vc nao diz coisa com coisa
<MarconM> o unico motivo do linux n ao ter " virus "
<MarconM> aehauheuhueha
<MarconM> eu nao digo
<MarconM> cara
<MarconM> volta pra windwos
<MarconM> por favor
<staimeer> MarconM: ta falando cmg ?
<MarconM> nao n ao
<MarconM> que isso
<Serrat_> não precisa tirar senha para facilitar as coisas o.O
<MarconM> agora sim
<MarconM> Serrat_: vlw s
<staimeer> MarconM: meu camarada so olha meu tempo de registro aqui
<staimeer> e olha o seu
<MarconM> <staimeer> acho esse lance de senha besteira
<Aprendiz> essa de senha eu concordo
<MarconM> o que tem tempo de registro
<MarconM> e dai
<staimeer> marcelobernard: vc ta pegando o bonde andando
<Aprendiz> pois é uma questão de segurança
<MarconM> pelo jeito .... vode nao aprendeu nada nesses anos
<MarconM> alem do mais
<MarconM> esse papo tem que ser offtopic
<marcelomauro> staimeer, eu?
<MarconM> aqui é para suporte ubuntu
<MarconM> pessoal vamus para o offtopic
<MarconM>  ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<Serrat_> kkk
<Serrat_> :P
<Aprendiz> pessoal, estou usando sistema linux faz uma semana
<staimeer> melhor
 * staimeer  MarconM!*@* adicionado à lista de ignorados.
<MarconM> daqui a poco soh da nego kickado
<MarconM> aeuhuehuha
<Aprendiz> e acho este ubuntu interessante
<MarconM> ouuu nao
<MarconM> cara nao faz isso
<marcelomauro> Eu preciso de ajuda quanto ao fato de meu laptop está acusando uma mensagem que o hd está falhando. O utilitário de disco fala que os setores defeituosos do disco são muitos
<MarconM> e agora o que  vai ser da minha vida sem sua experiencia staimeer
<MarconM> =/
 * MarconM pulando a janela
<staimeer> badblock ja era
<staimeer> ehehehe
<licensed> alguem sabe como colocar atalhos no painel do lado esquerdo no unity?
<marcelomauro> cara, tenho dois meses de uso desse laptop? Será que fui eu o causador ou já veio de fábrica assim?
<MarconM> licensed: com o programa aberto
<MarconM> vai no icone dele e clica com o botao direito
<MarconM> e vai ter opção manter na barra
<marcelomauro> staimeer, entende disso?
<staimeer> marcelobernard: cara 2 meses so pode ter vindo de fabrica
<marcelomauro> staimeer,  não sou marcelobernard
<marcelobernard> =-O
<staimeer> marcelomauro: maldito autocompletar do xchato
<staimeer> auauhauhauha
<Aprendiz> por esse motivo penso que se o sistema for discomplicado na sua istalação de raiz, muito povão irá aderir..
<staimeer> marcelobernard: mals ai
<marcelomauro> nos primeiros dias acusava 2 ou tres setores, ontem tava em 2025
<staimeer> marcelomauro: digita ai man badblocks
<marcelomauro> ???
<licensed> MarconM, que mer** dasuhdasuhdasuh obrigado ae
<staimeer> sim
<staimeer> no terminal
<licensed> vitorlobo, entendeu ae? nem precisa de gabi
<marcelomauro> agora não dá, eu fidei formatando a máquina para tentar ver se era apenas problema com o sistema, sei lá
<MarconM> licensed: de nada man
<marcelomauro> estou usando o desktop agora
<marcelomauro> o laptop está sem sistema, rodando apenas uns testes aqui
<staimeer> marcelomauro: formatar nao adianta
<staimeer> marcelomauro: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Verificando-e-marcando-badblocks?pagina=2
<staimeer> olha ai
<marcelomauro> staimeer, valeu
<marcelomauro> vou dar uma lida nisso
<staimeer> marcelomauro: ms 2 meses eu trocaria
<marcelomauro> staimeer, pois é, vou providenciar isso
<markkk> marcelomaro, tú ta usando gnome 3
<markkk> ?
<marcelomauro> o problema foi de ontem para cá
<marcelomauro> markkk, ainda não saiu uma versão oficial com ele... o fedora lancou um beta da versão 15, dá pra experimentar no liveCd
<markkk> humm, tu ta usando o gnome 2 entaum ?
<marcelomauro> markkk, mas é ainda o gnome.2.91, acho
<marcelomauro> markkk, tou cara, tou no ubuntu 11.04 aqui
<markkk> hum eu to usando o gnome 2.32 na versão 11
<Aprendiz> galera, alguém sabe como mudar a resolução de tela no ubuntu?
<markkk> Preferencia /monitor
<markkk> sistemas / Preferencias / monitores
<Aprendiz> brigado markkk
<markkk> ok
<Aprendiz> oooooooooo, ñ posso aumentar..
<Aprendiz> pfff
<Aprendiz> está no máximo.
<staimeer> monitor lcd nao aumenta ms que a resolucao do fabricante
<Aprendiz> estou em laptop
<staimeer> sim ue
<staimeer> monitor e lcd
<Aprendiz> o prblema é o seguinte
<Aprendiz> em alguns sites o conteúdo fica sobreposto
<Aprendiz> mas quando acesso pelo windows isso n acontece
<staimeer> nao e problema do site ?
<staimeer> tipo site no firefox
<staimeer> site no ie
<staimeer> podem aparecer de maneiras diferentes
<Aprendiz> n, eu uso firefox e crhome
<staimeer> Aprendiz: usa oq ?
<Serrat_> staimeer, como abro um programa por Terminal?
<staimeer> opera ?
<staimeer> Serrat_: escreva apenas o nome do executavel e de enter
<Aprendiz> google chrome
<Serrat_> staimeer, vlw
<staimeer> Aprendiz: pode aparecer diferente mesmo
<Aprendiz> ok
<staimeer> Aprendiz: eu faria o teste usando o firefox por ex
<staimeer> para ver se aparece igual
<Aprendiz> já fiz, é igual mesmo
<Aprendiz> por isso acho k é do sistema de resolução
<staimeer> Aprendiz: qual o site ?
<staimeer> pode me passar ?
<FlavioTrashPunk> alguem ai usa multiterminal. .  MDM?   ubuntu
<staimeer> eu nao
<staimeer> FlavioTrashPunk: http://eduardobecker.blogspot.com/2010/05/instalacao-e-configuracao-do.html
<FlavioTrashPunk> opa..
<FlavioTrashPunk> staimeer, blz man.. vlw .. vou olhar auqi
<staimeer> nada
<FlavioTrashPunk> staimeer, nao tenho aquele aparelho nao..
<FlavioTrashPunk> so teclado usb
<staimeer> entendi
<staimeer> FlavioTrashPunk: vc ta com duvida na instalacao ?
<FlavioTrashPunk> staimeer, pq ja instalei. mais nao funcionou. pq precisa do aparelho hub usb..  pra ligar o teclado e mouse.. eu nao tenho...,  ele funciona sem o hubusb?
<FlavioTrashPunk> staimeer,  http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_hDrFx0zK5SM/S_HIuILouDI/AAAAAAAAHRU/0UUtwncdZww/s400/AudioHUB.jpg
<FlavioTrashPunk> staimeer, nao tenho isso
<Serrat_> FlavioTrashPunk, sem os perifericos vc não vai conseguir fazer isso
<Aprendiz> staimeer, já descobri
<Aprendiz> tem a ver com as dimensões do site
<FlavioTrashPunk> staimeer,  meu camarada... essa sua solução é paga. o que funciona gratis.. so se tiver o hubusb pra ligar os teclados e mouses.. tem q comprar o aparelho..
<FlavioTrashPunk> staimeer, mais temos a solução free.  mdm
<staimeer> FlavioTrashPunk: a q vc ta falando sao MDM
<FlavioTrashPunk> staimeer, isso  q quero
<Aprendiz> se vc acessar o baixaki em ubuntu e windows
<FlavioTrashPunk> configurar aqui... ja ta tudo no ponto. tem 2 placas de video.. 1 telcado e mouse ps2.. e 1 teclado e mouse usb.. so isso..
<FlavioTrashPunk> staimeer, tem os confs aí?
<Aprendiz> ńo ubuntu fica com a tela preenchida
<FlavioTrashPunk> mdm.conf  e xorg.conf.mdm
<FlavioTrashPunk> staimeer, ?
<Aprendiz> no windows fica + pequena
<staimeer> FlavioTrashPunk: olha ai o pdf http://monografias.cic.unb.br/dspace/bitstream/123456789/184/1/monografiaReno%20Claudinet.pdf
<FlavioTrashPunk> staimeer, http://www.afms.com.br/multihead.html é mais ou menos isso
<staimeer> Aprendiz: pra mim o baixaki ta normal
<staimeer> FlavioTrashPunk: eu sei como é
<FlavioTrashPunk> staimeer,  pode ajudar ai..  te passo os conf...,
<staimeer> FlavioTrashPunk: o prob e como voou testar aqui ?
<FlavioTrashPunk> te passo os resultados   vamo ver.
<PingaR0x> staimeer, kde o cara que tava querendo ajuda?
<BUGADunity> vitorlobo:
<vitorlobo> BUGADunity: voltei
<marcelobernard>         
<alanteixeira> vitorlobo: é o Vitor Lobo mesmo???/
<Maninho> hhauhauauah
<vitorlobo> alenteixeira: sou
<alanteixeira> vitorlobo: velho tu sumiu hein!!!!!!!!!! foi sequestrado???
<vitorlobo> alanteixeira: oxe, to aqui direto
<vitorlobo> n foi tu q sumiu n?
<vitorlobo> o.O
<BUGADunity> alanteixeira: é verdade, ele tá mesmo!
<vitorlobo> licensed: disso eu ja sabia
<vitorlobo> licensed: eu pensei q tu sabia tbm
<vitorlobo> licensed: mas eu tava me referindo a icones especificos q teimam em não fixar na barra lateral
<vitorlobo> licensed: o jdownloader é um deles...pq ele fixa no tray e teima em n entrar na barra lateral sacou
<vitorlobo> mesmo vc pondo pra manter
<vitorlobo> ele até entra...mas quando vc reinicia ele sai
<licensed> vitorlobo, o meu é o contrario.. ficou na barra lateral e la no tray nao aparece nunca
<licensed> o jd mesmo
<alanteixeira> vitorlobo: tem vezes q esqueço de entrar no canal. mas e o blog como vai?
<vitorlobo> ouxe
<vitorlobo> uhaauhauhaa
<vitorlobo> alanteixeira: vai bem...xei de coisa hehe to começando a estudar C
<vitorlobo> alanteixeira: vai me ajudar a compreender melhor o python até pq precisarei usar provavelmente C com python mais pra frente
<alanteixeira> vitorlobo: blz!!
<vitorlobo> alanteixeira: a principio...me parece bem facil...nao tão limpa a sintax como a do python.... mas é mais poderoso ne...apesar de que... n me deixo levar por isso... adoro as libs do python e pra automação nada melhor
<vitorlobo> :)
<Giverny> vitorlobo c pra depois começar python?
<Giverny> O.O
<vitorlobo> Giverny: agora é tarde para estranhar
<vitorlobo> fosse no inicio
<vitorlobo> uahauhahuahua
<vitorlobo> Giverny: mas n é isso
<Giverny> era mais fácil o inverso
<Giverny> :T
<vitorlobo> Giverny: é o contrario
<vitorlobo> Giverny: eu começei com python e to indo pra C
<Giverny> python é ridiculo perto do c
<vitorlobo> Giverny: to dizendo que depois q aprender C, provavelmente entederei python com outros olhos dos que tenho hj
<alanteixeira> eu comecei em C e fui pra Python tmb
<vitorlobo> Giverny: bem, n gosto de discutir  a melhor linguagem  o merito é do programador quase sempre...n da linguagem
<vitorlobo> :)
<Giverny> cara se o cara escrever uma bobagem em c com muito código
<Giverny> e uma em python com menos código
<Giverny> o com c ainda ganha em performance
<Giverny> pena que c é tão antigo que não tem class
<vitorlobo> oq adianta um photoshop na mao de um artista do seculo atual..sendo que michelangelo pintava com tempera? ( para quem não sabe, tempera é tinta + ovo )
<Giverny> só em C++
<Giverny> c++ = c com class
<Giverny> :D
<vitorlobo> no Brasil...está para nascer ainda algum gênio nesse ramo...um mark zuck, um billgates ( há quem ache q ele n é mas enfim )... um steve jobs, etc etc...
<vitorlobo> aqui, tdo mundo é tirado a sabido
<vitorlobo> mas fazer q é bom ngm faz P.N
<vitorlobo> :P
<vitorlobo> por isso n curto esse tipo de discussão >.<
<Giverny> vitorlobo mark zuck conheço vários
<vitorlobo> diz um
<vitorlobo> um só
<Giverny> o mark é só um oportunista
<Giverny> que deu certo
<vitorlobo> diz  um
<Giverny> ele não é programador
<vitorlobo> diz  um
<Giverny> o eike batista
<Giverny> é um mark zuck
<vitorlobo> ok, vejamos
<Giverny> =P
<Giverny> programador mesmo man é tipo
<Giverny> o stallman
<vitorlobo> Eike Fuhrken Batista (Governador Valadares, 3 de novembro de 1956) é um magnata e empresário brasileiro que atua em várias áreas, com destaque para os setores de mineração e de petróleo
<Giverny> caras assim
<Giverny> :P
 * BUGADunity vitorlobo: gosta de perder tempo atoa :P
<vitorlobo> Giverny: vai pro meu ignore ...n aguento ler isso
<Giverny> vitorlobo
<Giverny> o mark
<Giverny> não sabe nem php
<vitorlobo> ok ok,
<vitorlobo> auhauhahuaa
<Giverny> quer falar que é alguém importante
<Giverny> ?
<Giverny> ehehe
<Giverny> tu que vai pro meu ignore
<Giverny> por trollar desse jeito
<vitorlobo> mimimiLinux
<Giverny> programador é programador
<Giverny> e não empresário
<vitorlobo> pq diabos meu ignore n ta funfando
<BUGADunity> vitorlobo: mimilinux² não use meu invento sem os meus devidos credios! ;)
 * BUGADunity :P
<vitorlobo> auhahuauhauhauhahua
<BUGADunity> vitorlobo: vou processar você... AUHSUAHSUHAUHSHAUSH
<vitorlobo> pode chamar o mark do aralho  que quizer...
<vitorlobo> agora dizer q ele n programa
<vitorlobo> foi o fim
<vitorlobo> ^^
<Giverny> nunca vi uma linha de código do mark
<Giverny> ;P
<Giverny> ele tem uma equipe desde a faculdade
<vitorlobo> n tem um no BR no top do cara....pode até ter um programado  soda mas.... não saiu da estaca zero
<Giverny> que faz tudo pra ele
<BUGADunity> Giverny: nunca vi você, logo, você não EXISTE! \O/
<vitorlobo> pq vc n viu, é pq ele n faz?
<vitorlobo> q onda
<vitorlobo> pensamento mais....
<vitorlobo> eu fico até sem palavras
<Giverny> fora
<vitorlobo> ele tem tanta equipe
<vitorlobo> q  ele fez um programa de reconhecimento de audio mp3 e outras...antes do facemash...q a microsoft quis comprar por n sei qtos milhoes
<BUGADunity> vitorlobo: você nunca viu o Giverny logo ele não passa de um boot com muito dialogo gravado em seu server! :P
<vitorlobo> e ele disponibilizou como freeware
<vitorlobo> Giverny: estuda a biografia do cara antes na boa
<vitorlobo> exato
<vitorlobo> eu nunca vi minhas costas
<vitorlobo> entao
<vitorlobo> minhas costas nao existe
<vitorlobo> é tdo fantasia minha
<vitorlobo> >.<
<BUGADunity> vitorlobo: eu nunca vi o meu coração, logo ele não existe! :P
<vitorlobo> BUGADunity: seu sem coração :(
<BUGADunity> mimilinux FOREVER!
<BUGADunity> \o/
<MIMILINUX> :d
<MIMILINUX> :D
<Giverny> vitorlobo lenda
<vitorlobo> ai ai ai T_T
<MIMILINUX> vitorlobo: não alimente os fan boys trolls... :P
<vitorlobo> Giverny: faz assim, junta uma equipe pra fazer algo pra vc... e faz um facebook da vida
<vitorlobo> pronto
<vitorlobo> =D
<vitorlobo> owned
<Giverny> pra que equipe?
<Giverny> ;/
<Giverny> faço sozinho
<Giverny> um faecbook
<MIMILINUX> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :P
<Giverny> negócio é o sucesso
<Giverny> =}
<Giverny> que ele teve
<vitorlobo> como q dá ignore no xchat?
<vitorlobo> >.<
<LordPSY> vitorlobo:  /ignore nick all
<Giverny> cara php
<Giverny> é dificil
<Giverny> é?
<Giverny> ehauh
<Giverny> esse cara tá trollando
<Giverny> perai
<vitorlobo> aeee
<vitorlobo> vlw
<vitorlobo> n aguento
<vitorlobo> eu n aguento ler isso
<Giverny> man
<Giverny> oq ue tem d+
<Giverny> em código
<MIMILINUX> poxa iria falar pra você como faz vitorlobo ¬¬
<vitorlobo> nossa q alivio
<Giverny> no facebook?
<Giverny> ehauh
<vitorlobo> uhauhauhahua
 * MIMILINUX chegaram na minha frente... XD
<Giverny> o que tem d+
<Giverny> ?
<Giverny> só tem d+ o facebook
<deveras> xi catano tanta gente
<vitorlobo> é tenso demai
<Giverny> Número de usuários conexão persistente
<Giverny> só isso
<Giverny> deveras rsrs
<Giverny> deveras esse trouxa ae
<Giverny> tá falando que é dificil fazer um facebook em php
<deveras> O.o
<Giverny> com session ou cookie enable
<Giverny> rsrs
<LordPSY> so para lembrar, este é um canal relacionado ao Ubuntu
<vitorlobo> amém
<MIMILINUX> LordPSY: como tá sendo o seu domingo...?!
<LordPSY> #php our #facebook
<Giverny> deveras só queria os patrocinadores
<Giverny> deveras pra ter um balanceamento de carga como tem o fb
<vitorlobo> vou pegar é um sorvete now
<LordPSY> MIMILINUX: meu domingo, infelizmente não sei lhe dizer
<MIMILINUX> lo00
<Giverny> deveras ele seria melhor escrito em c++ do que em php
<MIMILINUX> LordPSY: 00
<deveras> god
<Andre_Gondim> este é um canal de suporte ao Ubuntu, só para lembrar
<deveras> voces sabem do problema de ter no ubuntu o apache2 a baixar os ficheiros de PHP right?
<MIMILINUX> LordPSY: você é um pirito perdido vagueando sobre a terra...?!
<Giverny> :P
<deveras> alguem sabe a solucao? ja tentei N... tou a baixar de novo para instalar limpo
<Andre_Gondim> deveras, alta uma linha que não me recordo agora em um arquivo
<MIMILINUX> ...
<deveras> Andre_Gondim: se for para adicionar no apache2.conf ou no httpd.conf ou no mime.conf
<deveras> ja tentei
<licensed> vitorlobo, sera que da pra diminuir mais ainda o launcher da esquerda? deixar menor que 31
<MIMILINUX> vai no ccsm e veja se é possivel...
<LordPSY> MIMILINUX: lhe responderei no pvt pode ser?
<MIMILINUX> licensed: minimo permitido 32
<licensed> MIMILINUX, foda isso.. ainda acho grandao
<MIMILINUX> 0o
<vitorlobo> licensed: axo q n
<Andre_Gondim> deveras, adiciona no httpd.conf AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
<licensed> mesmo entrando no registro, e alterando a key pra < 32 nao, muda.. o minimo eh 32 mesmo
<deveras> Andre_Gondim: :) obrigado, mas ja tentei tambem, e sim reiniciei o apache depois tambem
<deveras> limpei a cache do browser (ate instalei outro)
<Andre_Gondim> deveras, seu apache foi compilado ou por pacote?
<vitorlobo> meu monitor tava apagando com o tempo...tipo de 15 em 15 min
<vitorlobo> mesmo alterando no protetor de tela pra n ter...tava ficando ocioso..até no lance de energia
<vitorlobo> tive q fuçar no xorg pra fixar
<deveras> Andre_Gondim: tasksel, fail. depois apt-get, fail
<Andre_Gondim> deveras, sempre que instalo por tasksel não tenho problema, o que diz os logs?
<deveras> voce acredita que nao fui ver
<licensed> Alguem teria alguma sugestao pra consertar esse erro (referente ao acpi, temperatura) Conky: scandir for /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/: No such file or directory
 * deveras xicoteia-se
<deveras> tenho de trocar para o ubuntu, mas logo ja vejo
<Andre_Gondim> ok, eu volto aqui
<Giverny> licensed ele não tá encontrando o arquivo ou diretório da requisição de temperatura
<markkk> Andre_Gondim, tú ta usando o unity ? Qual seu parecer a este ambiente ?
<Giverny> licensed no /proc/
<MIMILINUX> markkk: ...
<licensed> Giverny, eu sei.. porque parece que nao ta mais nesse diretorio
<licensed> ja dei uma pesquisada e nao consegui consertar
<Andre_Gondim> markkk, tenho gostado, o designer é diferente, é intuitivo, dá mais espaço na área de trabalho, acho muito legal
<Giverny> licensed no seu arquivo de configuração do conky
<Giverny> vê se você remove
<Giverny> licensed o que faz a requisição nesse diretório
<markkk> Andre_Gondim, ok eu continuo utilizando o gnome 2, tentei utilizar mas sou meio classico.
<Giverny> ;/
<markkk> rs..
<Giverny> licensed é em python o conky não deve ser complicado
<licensed> CPU       ${alignc} ${freq}MHz / ${acpitemp}C ${alignr}(${cpu cpu1}%)
<licensed> é essa linha mas vou colocar o que no lugar de acpitemp =/
<Giverny> ranca
<Giverny> ehehe
<Giverny> depois você pensa em algo melhor
<licensed> ele funciona Giverny , so nao aparece a temperatura
<licensed> eu queria q aparecesse =(
<Giverny> :(
<MIMILINUX> licensed: pra tá unsaod o ubuntu 11 você tá querendo muito já mano, agradeça a titia canonical por deixar isso ai pelo menos "funcionando"... ;)
<MIMILINUX> *usando...
<Giverny> licensed o ubuntu ainda usa o /proc ou tá usando /sys
<Giverny> ?
<Giverny> licensed pra fazer aquelas requisições de consulta?
<licensed> nao sei Giverny acho que é /sys
<licensed> MIMILINUX, kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk eu me divirto muito contigo
<licensed> vou ver o jogo do sport flw
 * MIMILINUX 0o
<Giverny> Andre_Gondim ubuntu tá usando /proc ou /sys
<Giverny> ?
<Andre_Gondim> Giverny, /proc
<Giverny> Andre_Gondim cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/ATF0/temperature
<Giverny> retorna algo ae?
<Giverny> Andre_Gondim tem que retornar algo ae pra usar no conky do cara ali
<Andre_Gondim> Giverny, não
<Giverny> :/
<Giverny> fazer um acpi -t pra ver se tem suporte thermal
<Giverny> licensed sudo apt-get -y install lm-sensors
<Giverny> sudo sensors-detect
<Giverny> talvez seja isso ae
 * [PUMBA]vitorlobo rindo
<raphael> alguem aqui usa vim com terminator?
<licensed> Giverny, eh nao ja fiz
<licensed> Giverny, inclusive se eu digitar sensors aparece a temp
<licensed> to tentando jogar essa info no conky
<[TIMAO]xGrind> Illu; apareceu fio ;x
<Swell> ¬¬ quem será registra todos os nicks que eu entro
<Swell> pessoalzinho sem criatividade..rs
<Swell> pow...ficou muito bom o ubuntu 11.04
<Swell> eu realmente nao senti nenhum diferença pro 10.10 (positivamente falando)
<Swell> seleionando o ubuntu classico antes do login..fica com a mesma aparecnai grafica
<Swell> vi alguem dizendo que nao conseguiacoloca a previsao do tempo como no 10.10..
<Swell> eu comunico q consegui fazer absolumtamente tudo..inclusive coloca a previsao do tempo
<Swell> posso pedir uma opiniao...
<Swell> qual desses dois cursos vc faria.. Analise e Desenvolvimento de Sistemas ou Redes de COmputador
<Swell> http://www.sc.senai.br/siteinstitucional/servicos/curso/show/curso/154074
<Swell> http://www.sc.senai.br/
<Swell> Como faço pra ativar o Firewaal no ubuntu 11.04?
<Swell> ele vem pré instalado..mas nao deixa eu habilitar
<Swell> antes no 10.10..eu tinha q instalar ..mas era só selecionar o habilitar..e pronto
<Swell> como faço isso no ubuntu 11.04
<Swell> ?
<Swell> Under Flaming Skies - Stratovarius
<Swell> alguem formado em CC ou REdes, ou Analise de sistemas???
<Swell> algum formado ou academico de curso de CC, Redes, Analise de SIstemas ou afins?
<Swell> algum formado ou academico de curso de CC, Redes, Analise de SIstemas ou afins?
<vitorlobo> Swell: pq? curiosidade
<Swell> orientaçao
<vitorlobo> Swell: n sou formado mas curso analise de sistemas
<vitorlobo> Swell: se puder te ajudar blz
<Swell> vitorlobo...PVT amigo..
<Swell> se puder me ajudar Vitorlobo fico imensamente grato
<idub> tarde galera
<idub> tarde vitorlobo
<idub> msn no linux hoje ta me zuando.. empathy e pidgin não conecta o msn
<Giverny> idub tenta amsn
<Giverny> Swell não é ativado por default
<Giverny> Swell usa o iptables
<omelete> idub,  normal aqui, uso o emesene
<Giverny> Swell se tiver muita dificuldade com regras usa o ufw
<Swell> ?
<Swell> aaa faladno do firewall
<Giverny> sim
<Swell> como faço isso de iptables...(nao sou nenhum entendido)
<Giverny> cara iptables é um dos melhores firewalls do mundo
<Giverny> :/
<Giverny> mas tem que saber fazer as regras
<Giverny> é um pouco complexo
<Giverny> pra iniciante
<idub> Giverny omelete no xp tmb ta normal..
<Giverny> mas tem muito artigo na net Swell
<Giverny> Swell http://focalinux.cipsga.org.br/guia/avancado/ch-fw-iptables.htm
<Giverny> Swell ele fica atrelado ao kernel assim como o ipfw do freebsd
<Giverny> Swell_ http://focalinux.cipsga.org.br/guia/avancado/ch-fw-iptables.htm
<Giverny> Swell_ tem o avançado e o pra iniciante no guia foca
<Swell_> tenho a leve impressao de ter sido ou invadido ou nukado violentamente..isso é possíve?
<Giverny> Swell_ sim
<Swell_> onde ta a segurança linux?
<Swell_> rs
<Swell_> q mal
<Giverny> Swell_ você pode ser nukado e atacado usando qualquer sistema operacional
<Swell_> pelo menos no ruindows vc tem firewall
<Giverny> Swell_ é ruim
<Swell_> e no linux?
<Giverny> o do linux é melhor
<Swell_> nao tenho como estar protegido desse tipo de palhaḉada?
<Giverny> não
<Swell_> me ajuda a ativar meu firewall?
<Giverny> ninguém tá 100% protegido na internet
<Swell_> como faço pra saber se alguem explorou uma vulnerabilidade e invadiu minha maquina? só uso o linux ubuntu 11.04
<Giverny> Swell_ você não foi invadido
<Giverny> rsrs
<Swell_> como saber..nao sei
<Giverny> tem sim
<Swell_> lembro q em 98..97..qunado tu era nukado assim no mirc..geralmente o cara tinha conseguido acessar uma porta sua
<Giverny> não
<Giverny> não é por porta
<Swell_> agora quero ativar meu firewall e o guia foca fala de outra coisa..
<xGrind> mIRC é windows. windows é uma bosta ;)
<Swell_> porq botaram firewall no ubuntu se nao tem coo ativar ele pela interface grafica?
<Swell_> Xchat entao..é a mesma coisa..
<Swell_> usar um programar script pra entrar em bate papo..
<Giverny> Swell_ tem como ativar sim o firewall do linux é um dos melhores que existe
<Giverny> Swell_ o do windows que é um lixo
<Swell_> me ajuda a ativar por favor GIverny
<xGrind> Swell_; mas vc esta no linux man. windows tem muita vulnerabilidade
<Swell_> sim..to no linux mas tive a minha maquina resetada do nada
<Swell_> eaí?
<xGrind> Swell_; vc pode usar o firestarter pra ver as coxexoes com seu sistema
<Giverny> cara pode ser várias coisas Swell_
<xGrind> conexoes*
<Giverny> até queda de energia
<Swell_> quero usar o que veio recomendado pela canonical...q esta em Sistemas..Administraçao...Firewall
<Giverny> nego vai invadir pc pessoal pra que?
<Giverny> -.-"
<Giverny> nego viaja
<Swell_> tenho Nobreak..nao foi queda de energia
<idub> esse empathy ta de palhaçada.. eu não vejo minha lista de contatos do msn, mas podem me ver online..
<Swell_> tenho certeza que foi algum engraçadinho
<Kazenin> eita povo que gosta de ler conto erótico ¬¬'
<Swell_> nunca tinha acontecido isso..
<Swell_> tava escutando musica..
<Giverny> Kazenin heauha
<Swell_> aqui tc
<Swell_> e derepente..
<Kazenin> negócio de "fui invadido"
<Swell_> restou a maquina..entrou numa tela preta com umas coisas..
<Swell_> enfim..nao entendo
<Swell_> mas ja nao me sinto seguro com o linux tbm
<Swell_> se dá de fazer isso..nao tem como afimar segurança
<Giverny> Swell_ olha no windows é bem pior
<Giverny> te garanto
<Swell_> nao to comparando..
<Swell_> to falando da experiencia com o ubuntu
<Swell_> e quero ajuda pra ativar o firewall do ubuntu
<Giverny> Swell_ você é de floripa né?
<Giverny> palhoça?
<Giverny> Swell_ usa o ufw
<Giverny> só fazer su -c 'ufw enable'
<arf77> Giverny activando como configura? com o mesmo command?
<Giverny> não
<Giverny> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ufw-uncomplicated-firewall-for-ubuntu-hardy.html
<Giverny> tai o tutorial
<Swell_> sim floripa..palhoça
<Giverny> Swell_ teu ip tá quente na net
<Swell_> meu q mal
<Giverny> Swell_ se protege põe camisinha ae
<Kazenin> oO
<Kazenin> IP quente? melhor jogar é água então!!
<Swell_> mereço
<Giverny> Swell_ relaxa só ler sobre firewall
<Giverny> que você vai sair dessa
<Giverny> vou dar uma programada aqui qualquer coisa puxa o nick Swell_
<Giverny> o/
<Swell_> nao consigo instalar esse ufw
<Maninho> Swell_: ufw -v
<Maninho> Swell_: qual erro ocorre durante o processo de instalação?
<vitorlobo> idub: usa o pombo sujo e roxo mano
<vitorlobo> ta funfando blz aqui
<idub> vitorlobo não pegeui a piada..
<vitorlobo> idub: to falando do pidgin
<vitorlobo> >.<
<idub> vitorlobo coisas absurdas que acontecem em sistemas...logo logo volta
<idub> pidgin ta do memso jeito
<vitorlobo> idub: kopete?
<idub> por isso nem baixei outro programa
<vitorlobo> idub: nem botou o kmess ae ne
<Swell_> acho q consegui
<idub> vitorlobo não conheço o kmess
<idub> vou pesquisar
<vitorlobo> idub: é o melhorzinho tirando o curso de audio e video do amsn
<idub> nem uso audio e cam
<vitorlobo> entao pronto
<vitorlobo> caia pa dentro
<idub> a cam ta tacada numa gaveta
<idub> o bom de empathy é centralizar todas as redes sociais no memso programa
<arf77> nao tem skype nos repos?
<vitorlobo> microsoft skype?
<vitorlobo> ahauahuahua
<Giverny> tenso
<Giverny> :P
<Kernel-Panic-lol> arf77: http://www.skype.com/intl/pt/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/
<arf77> gracias
<vitorlobo> aqui
<arf77> como sei se o meu sistema e' 32 ou 64
<vitorlobo> ele instala no repositorio do ubuntu mesmo
<vitorlobo> via central
<Kernel-Panic-lol> arf77: uname -a
<arf77> Kernel-Panic-lol Linux Studio-XPS-1640 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<Giverny> se tiver usando xchat
<Giverny>  //exec -o uname -a
<Giverny> =p
<vitorlobo> 32
<arf77> e?
<Kernel-Panic-lol> arf77: sim
<arf77> como voce sabe?
<renebarbosaf> alguem ai usando gnome3?
<vitorlobo> i386 é 32
<arf77> se fosse 64 dizia algo?
<arf77> ah ok
<Kernel-Panic-lol> iria ter algo como 'x86_64'
<arf77> o flash baixo do apt ou da adobe?
<henaaque> bom dia
<Maninho> henaaque: Bom dia
<henaaque> tenho um acr 4736, e hoje fui testar o ubuntu 11, mas o backlight dele não funciona
<vitorlobo> arf77: plugin ou programa adobe flash?
<henaaque> o vídeo dele é intel mobile serie 4
<arf77> plug
<vitorlobo> arf77: vai na central ubuntu e poe la
<vitorlobo> arf77: plug-in do adobe flash
<vitorlobo> e baixa
<arf77> central?
<vitorlobo> sim central
<arf77> onde e'?
<vitorlobo> central de programas ubuntu
<Maninho> vitorlobo: existe na nova versão o pacote ubuntu-restricted-extras? se sim não seria melhor  instalar?
<vitorlobo> arf77 q versao vc usa?
<arf77> a ultima
<henaaque> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 09) 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09) 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<arf77> 2.6.38-8
<henaaque> alguem sabe oq pode estar acontecendo?
<vitorlobo> arf77: passa o mouse nos icones a esquerda q vc vai encontrar central de programas ubuntu
<arf77> k
<vitorlobo> Maninho: to por fora
<Maninho> vitorlobo: também não usa ubuntu?
<eros> pessoal preciso criar um script que faça o seguinte comando no terminatl
<eros> terminal
<eros> > pon vivo
<arf77> vitorlobo tem 2
<vitorlobo> Maninho: uso mas to por fora dessa informação
<eros> alguem pode me dizer como eu faço isso?
<Maninho> vitorlobo: não seria so verificar no apt?
<vitorlobo> eros: é facil >.<
<eros> como é?
<vitorlobo> eros: cria um documento de texto qualquer com extensão .sh , poe o comando dentro com sudo su e sua senha antes
<vitorlobo> e depois ele
<vitorlobo> eros: dai nesse mesmo arquivo .sh vc clica com o mouse no botao direito e poe na aba execuções  permitir execução....
<vitorlobo> e abre e foi
<Maninho> vitorlobo: não esqueça  de dizer (#!/bin/bash)
<eros> blz
<eros> vlw
<vitorlobo> Maninho: pelo q sei, n precisa declarar mais
<Maninho> vitorlobo: serio? lol
<vitorlobo> poisé
<Maninho> hahahaha
<vitorlobo> arf77: instala os 2 entao
<arf77> vitorlobo ficou pendurado...
<arf77> nao termina nao
<vitorlobo> espera despendurar entao
<vitorlobo> uma hora cai
<arf77> ahaha
<arf77> serio?
<arf77> ta
<vitorlobo> auhauhauhauhaa
<vitorlobo> so n me diga pelo amor de Deus
<vitorlobo> q tu botou anti virus no ubuntu
<vitorlobo> botou n ne?
<arf77> eu?
<vitorlobo> sim
<arf77> nao
<arf77> instalei agorinha mesmo
<vitorlobo> anti virus?
<arf77> nao, o ubuntu
<vitorlobo> ufa
<vitorlobo> n precis botar anti virus n hein
<vitorlobo> é ultramente desnecessário
<arf77> agora precisa de anti virus?
<vitorlobo> não!
<arf77> ok
<vitorlobo> virus geralmente fica como arquivo morto no linux
<arf77> e a firewall como configura
<vitorlobo> mesmo q tenha virus ai...n afeta em nada
<vitorlobo> agora se vc tiver virus no ubuntu e levar esse virus em um pendriver pro windws
<Swell_> boa pergunta de como configurar...diz q ta ativo..mas quando abre..ele aparece desabilitado
<vitorlobo> eu axo é pouco
<vitorlobo> tomara q esse win queime
<vitorlobo> auhauhahuauha
<Maninho> arf77: recomendo o gufw
<Swell_> gufw ja vem com o ubuntu 11.04
<arf77> gufw trabalha com iptables?
<arf77> ah o
<Swell_> mas como saber se ele esta funcionando?
<arf77> ok
<arf77> vou ve
<vitorlobo> aqui tem nenhum gufw n
<arf77> nao tem installado
<Maninho> arf77: instale
<Maninho> ou caso tenha modem d-link configure pelo modem
<Maninho> iptables
<vitorlobo> esse lance de super + w
<vitorlobo> to viciado nisso
<Maninho> vitorlobo: o atalho global corresponde a que?
<Fabio> quem aqui compilar com MinGW ou outra coisa...
<Swell_> alguem pode me ajudar?
<vitorlobo> Maninho: global?
<vitorlobo> Maninho: qual q é?
<vitorlobo> auhahua
<Maninho> vitorlobo: atalho global = hotkey
<vitorlobo> a ta
<vitorlobo> maninho: ele faz umas alternações loucas de janelas
<vitorlobo> um troço viciante
<arf77> vou cair?
<arf77> liguei...
<arf77> nao deixa passar nem entrar nada
<arf77> :)
<arf77> ta alguem ai?
<arf77> hallo
<Maninho> vitorlobo: entendi.
<arf77> test agora
<arf77> ta ai alguem?
<arf77> eheeh
<arf77> como faco para adicionar o xchat nele (gufw)
<vitorlobo> arf77: nele quem?
<arf77> gufw
<Swell_> simplesmente nao entendo doq vcs tao falando
<Maninho> arf77: se você perguntar 1 vez, alguém lhe responde, se você perguntar 2 vez, alguém se irrita
<Maninho> Swell_: repita a pergunta
<arf77> Maninho obrigado... eu sei
<Swell_> só quero saber se meu firewall esta habilitado
<Swell_> ou se preciso habilitar e configurar ele toda vez q inicio o pc
<Maninho> Swell_: defendo o ufw, caso tenha ele instalado use {ufw status}
<vitorlobo> a segunda opção seria trabalho de corno nao?
<vitorlobo> penso q ele ja estela habilitado forevermente
<Swell_> Maninho no ubuntu 11.04 já nao vem por padrao?
<Fabio> quem aqui compilar com MinGW ou outra coisa...
<Maninho> Swell_: duvido muito
<Maninho> Swell_: o padrão sempre é iptables
<Swell_> vam Sistema, Administraçao
<Swell_> Firewall
<Maninho> Swell_: sudo apt-get install ufw
<Swell_> sobre GUFW 11.04.2
<Swell_> é isso?
<Swell_> ele vem por padrao
<Swell_> ou to errado?
<Swell_> alguem aqui ta usando o ubuntu 11.04 ou sou o único?
<Maninho> gufw é uma interface para o ufw, se no seu sistema esta instalado, e em outro sistema não esta instalado {ou você esta usado alguma versão modificada, ou você instalou}
<vitorlobo> assim
<vitorlobo> sendo sincero
<vitorlobo> n há necessidade de instalar firewall no linux
<vitorlobo> >.<
<vitorlobo> nenhuma
<Swell_> ufw já é a versão mais nova. 0 pacotes atualizados, 0 pacotes novos instalados, 0 a serem removidos e 0 não atualizados.
<Maninho> vitorlobo: sim ah
<vitorlobo> em casa em desktop n
<vitorlobo> em trampo talvez
<vitorlobo> tenta ae sudo apt-get install firestarter
<Maninho> Swell_: então rode o comando {sudo ufw status}
<vitorlobo> dai digita no terminal firestarter
<vitorlobo> e manda bjo pra papai pra mamae pra titiu e titia
<vitorlobo> pronto >.<
<Swell_> Estado: Ativo
<Swell_> uhauhA
<vitorlobo> Swell_: reinicia e ve se continua ativo
<Swell_> pera
<Swell_> instalei agora o firestarter...posso usar os dois?
<Swell_> o firestarter ja esta ativo tbm
<Maninho> Swell_: o foxfirewall também vem ativo?
<vitorlobo> esse gufw parece bem simples
<Swell_> FIRESTARTER é melhor q o ufw?
<vitorlobo> swell_: poder pode...é como criar 2 muros
<vitorlobo> o cara nem espera a gente molhar o bico
<vitorlobo> :|
<Maninho> iptables é sua base '¬
<vitorlobo> Maninho: iai cara ta mal?
<vitorlobo> Maninho: a mina te deu pé na bunda ontem e tal
<vitorlobo> se mata n hein
<Maninho> vitorlobo: na vida tudo passa, não adianta eu tentar mover solo para ter quem ainda amo de volta
<vitorlobo> Maninho: nessas horas parece q a mina muda da agua para o vinho...sensação tosca bagarai
<Maninho> vitorlobo: sim
<vitorlobo> esse ubuntu-tweak é legal pra limpesa de arquivos redundantes hein
<renebarbosaf> coeh
<renebarbosaf> alguem ai usando gnome3?
<Maninho> 5 anos perdido jogado na lama é foda cara
<vitorlobo> Maninho: eu com 2 achei isso magina 5
<vitorlobo> Maninho: no meu caso 1 mes depois ela ja tava namoranod denovo ;P
<Maninho> vitorlobo: o tempo para ela teve um time ontem, hoje esta correndo, amanha provavelmente vai ter um time, depois nem ligarei para ela, na vida tudo passa
<vitorlobo> poisé
<vitorlobo> renebarbosaf: ja usei e tirei ...alguma duvida?
<renebarbosaf> vitorlobo, deixa queto
<renebarbosaf> estava querendo saber se tem algo para editar as novas notify do gnome3
<renebarbosaf> mas tem bem pouca documentação ainda
<renebarbosaf> :(
<vitorlobo> Maninho: terminar por internet foi falta de consideração e frieza..mesmo q ela dicesse q n
<vitorlobo> achei mtu escrot* veio
#ubuntu-br 2012-05-07
<paquistaum> pooww
<cekpet> O que seria esse Conky?
<paquistaum> tive como entrar como root
<paquistaum> e no site não dizia isso xispirito
<xispirito> paquistaum, wntrar como root para fazer  que exatamente?
<xispirito> #entrar
<paquistaum> make install !
<xispirito> ah, sim, tem de ser como root, você não pode instalar binários no sistema como usuário regular
<cekpet> Quanto tempo de linux xispirito?
<xispirito> nos posts, a galera usa o prompt como símbolo, sempre olhe: $ para user normal, # para root
<xispirito> cekpet, já se foram uns onze anos =D
<paquistaum> é, nos simbolos eu to ligado
<cekpet> Caramba
<cekpet> rsrs
<cekpet> Instalei o meu ontem
<paquistaum> não sabia que para instalar binario precisava do root
<paquistaum> rsrsrsrs
<xispirito> cekpet, eu achei lá por 2001, numa banca de jornal
<paquistaum> eu tenho só tenho 1 ano e pouco de linux
<xispirito> comprei e estamos ae
<cekpet> haha
<cekpet> Eu já conhecia a muito tempo
<cekpet> A muito não
<cekpet> Mas a algum tempo uns 4 ou 5 anos.
<cekpet> Tive uma época dual-boot com kurumin rsrs
<cekpet> Só pq achei engraçado rs
<xispirito> kurumin trouxe muita gente
<xispirito> é uma pena ter morrido
<cekpet> Daí depois comecei a ler mais sobre linux, sempre achava interessante.
<cekpet> Aí decidi ontem instalar aqui pra brincar um pouco.
<xispirito> cekpet, procure pelo pacote anarchism
<cekpet> Dai instalei o kde, gnome-classic
<cekpet> Seria o que?
<xispirito> se você entende inglês, terá bom proveito
<xispirito> um FAQ sobre anarquia
<cekpet> Show
<cekpet> To baixando aqui.
<cekpet> Terminal wins rs
<xispirito> acho que nem poderia chamar de FAQ, é uma exploração, bem a fundo até
<xispirito> heheh
<cekpet> xispirito
<cekpet> os arquivos quando a gente baixa vem comprimidos?
<xispirito> vem empacotados
<cekpet> Apenas o codigo no caso né?
<cekpet> Quando chega é que o sistema cuida de executálos...
<cekpet> ?
<underground> xispirito: cara, certa vez eu li  q havia a possibilidade de remover tudo, ate mesmo substituir o kernel se desejasse, sera q eu conserto minha ditro, a modo de estudo mesmo
<Maninho|WORKS> vem criptografados em binary
<xispirito> cekpet, sim sim, ele extrai e tal
<xispirito> mas no caso do ubuntu e cia, eles já vem pré-compilados
<cekpet> Saquei
<xispirito> underground, sim, há possibilidade de se fazer qualquer coisa
<underground> ah é mesmo, isso eu li na manual do slack
<cekpet> xispirito, um problema que tenho enfrentado é o seguinde
<cekpet> usei o # apt-get install anarchism
<cekpet> onde esse treco foi parar? auehauehae
<underground> cekpet: seria cara ...tem esse comando ?
<xispirito> lol, foi parar em /usr/share/doc
<xispirito> é onde vai parar toda a documentação no Linux
<underground> to falando, por isso escoli o linux...rrsrsr
<cekpet> Show
<cekpet> Informação puta útil essa rsrs
<cekpet> Não sabia
<underground> xispirito:  entao eu ainda nao estou familiarisado com esse lance compila
<xispirito> underground, bem, como você começou a usar a pouco um sistema open source, não é de se admirar =D
<underground> xispirito:  substitui os pacotes seria isso ?
<xispirito> você tem a possibilidade aqui de pegar as aplicações antes de serem compiladas, ainda em código, versões experimentais, e mesmo pegar o código, alterar, ter sua propia aplicação baseada naquele código
<underground> é.. bem flexivel mesmo
<underground> mas isso nao rola no ubunto...é isso né ?
<xispirito> sim, talvez teha uma barra que você não goste ou um menu faltando...tendo conheçimento, você vai lá e põe
<xispirito> rola, é só querer
<cekpet> underground, tipo eu não gostei da interface do unity...
<cekpet> fui e troquei pra outra interface, chamada kde...
<underground> legal mesmo, li coisas de users q mudaram o kernel
<KPatricia> chmod-780: Server = http://catalyst.apocalypsus.net/repo/catalyst/$arch → pacman -Syu → pacman -S catalyst catalyst-utils ←↓→ bom qqc usa o xorg18 roda como root #catalyst_build_module remove :)
<xispirito> ↑↑↓↓←→←→ ABAB, shoriuken
<cekpet> underground, existem várias distribuições de linux cara
<underground> unity e essa  barra do lado ?
<cekpet> por exemplo "pacman" é o "apt-get" do Arch Linux eu acho
<cekpet> Isso under
<xispirito> é isto
<underground> tbm nao curti essa barra nao, pelo fato de ela aparecer em horas inoportunas
<cekpet> Não curti tbm quando vc maximiza uma janela..
<cekpet> O que não sei mudar aqui no gnome-classic é o alt+tab, aqui não tá funcionando, mas eu vou dar um jeito haha
<underground> mais o ubuntu nao muito complexo, no slack eu fiquei meio perdido
<cekpet> É que o slack tem um front-end pra usuário avançado.
<underground> ainda chego lá...rsr
<cekpet> Com certeza
<cekpet> Cara se tu der umas pesquisada
<cekpet> Tu consegue umas apostilas bem legais
<xispirito> slack é um fusca, todo o motor exposto, mas só te dão um alicate e um arame para consertar...
<underground> eu nem vou aloprar o ubuntu, qundo eu chegar nessa fase, nao imagina...rsrsrsr
<cekpet> Agora eu achei mt engraçado o "apt-get" do Arch ser "pacman"
<cekpet> Ri muito quando li sobre rsrs
<xispirito> no ubuntu colocaram uma capa de plástico em cima, parafusada com chave torque duma bitola que tem que procurar, dev estar no fundo da caixa...mas está lá =D
<cekpet> hahaha, essa parada ai
<cekpet> Eu peguei o ubuntu mais pra aprender a mexer com o linux
<cekpet> depois provavelmente eu mude de distro..
<underground> o ubuntu eu acho mainstreen demais, nao vejo ahora de pular fora, nao curto coisa populares,
<cekpet> Saquei.
<cekpet> Eu tenho é que passar minhas séries pra cá.
<cekpet> Eu migrei totalmente
<underground> quero aquela ditro q nem curti,obscura, compliaca
<cekpet> Tirei o windows e coloquei o linux.
<xispirito> o Debian é legal, não é fusca nem tem capa de plástico por cima o.0
<underground> opa...perai... o slack e dodge americano com motor canadense
<underground> fusca jamais
<xispirito> =D
<cekpet> uaheuahea
<cekpet> To querendo colocar a fixedsys aqui
<cekpet> A fonte, mas não tem rsrs
<underground> ele cheira a dark
<cekpet> Fixedsys lembra muito o irc clássico rsrs
<cekpet> Me amarro naquela fonte rs
<underground> obs...fusca é algo q eu jamais andaria...sei la
<cekpet> haha eu curto demais fusca cara
<underground> parece um caracol no asfalto
<underground> caracol gigante
<underground> anda de 147, mas de fusca eu num ando
<xispirito> eahehuaeuheah
<underground> tem uma atmosfera povao, nao curto !
<cekpet> Muito interessante, acabei de ler sobre o bug número 1 do ubuntu rsrs
<cekpet> ubuntu já vem com python nativo né?
<underground> xispirito: quais livros vc ja leu mais ?
<xispirito> underground, li vários...
<underground> cita, eu tbm !
<xispirito> bem, shellcoders handbook foi um que li recentemente
<cekpet> xispirito user lvl 99
<cekpet> rsrs
<underground> cara, aquele serie robotics vc chegou ver ?
<xispirito> ainda chego lá
<xispirito> underground, não vi
<underground> é aquele livros de bolso da Lp&M
<xispirito> pior que este eu não li não...
<underground> tem um monte cara, mais nao sei se vou curtir nao curto muito fixao cientifica
<underground> *fixaçao
<cekpet> Que eu li recentemente foi "Free - Grátis: O futuro dos preços"
<cekpet> Falar em série, deixa eu ver qual problema com codec que vou ter que resolver pra assisitir minhas séries rs
<underground> eu só curti o exterminador do futuro2 mesmo,
<xispirito> cekpet, heheh, ubuntu-restricted-extras
<cekpet> Vou puxar aqui xD
<underground> o vingador do futuro tbm
<underground> vou papa...mais tarde volto !
<xispirito> ok
<cekpet> E: Impossível encontrar o pacote ubuntu-restricted-extras
<xispirito> mas em, mudou?
<cekpet> to usando o 12.04
<xispirito> quando eu usava ubuntu tinha este pacote...
<xispirito> lá pelo 8 =D
<Celso> tem
<cekpet> uasheuahesa
<cekpet> Aqui nem foi
<Celso> cekpet, vai na central de programas e digita ubuntu restricted extras
<cekpet> Valeu Celso, vou tentar aqui.
<Celso> Aplicativos usados geralmente com restrições de direitos autorais (mp3,avi,mpeg,truType,Java,Flash,Codes)
<cekpet> Achei.
<cekpet> Foi tranquilo rs
<cekpet> Valeu mesmo Celso!
<Celso> cekpet, a dica foi do xispirito
<Celso> rsrsrs
<xispirito> =D
<xispirito> galera, vou me indo, até
<cekpet> Valeu tbm xispirito
<Celso> inté
<cekpet> Falou mano, vai na paz o/
<xispirito> vai ficar a máquina ligada, qualquer coisa deixem recado =D
<masteroforion> Opa, alguém sabe o que é cslistener?
<Maninho|WORKS> mac?
<masteroforion> não
<masteroforion> é algum protocolo de rede
<masteroforion> algo assim
<masteroforion> portq 9000
<masteroforion> porta*
<Maninho|WORKS> coisa do windows
<masteroforion> não
<masteroforion> vi com o nmap no ubuntu
<underground>  voltei users !
<underground> alguem quer consertar minha distro...dou o acesso
<underground> xispirito: oq me diz ?
<underground> xispirito: ai um puta frio ne cara
<underground> paquistaum: ne cara
<underground> cade o pessoal ?
<underground> xispirito:  cade vc brother ?
<underground> alguem por ai ?
<ZZzzZzzz_> masteroforion,  o cslistener /9000 nao sei pra que serve mas quando eu jogo a "Lord of the Rings Online"  utiliza essa porta
<masteroforion> Hum, valeu, é que to começando a olhar redes e essas coisas e achei estranho, também não encontrei nada na rede mundial de computadores
<paquistaum> fala aeee
<paquistaum> voltei, tinha ido comer
<MrBoss> xispirito, ta ai ainda?
<murigtrt> xispirito: cade vc cara
<murigtrt> cade todo mundo ?
<paquistaum> ta off
<murigtrt> paquistaum: só estamo nois dois ?
<OliveiraBorges> fala galera, alguem quer dar uma bolinha ? rs
<murigtrt> ???
<paquistaum> fala ae
<OliveiraBorges> bele
<OliveiraBorges> alguem conhece alguem canal de carder ?
<underground> cade os users desse chat ?
<OliveiraBorges> underground:  fala carder
<underground> hi...user
<OliveiraBorges> kkk
<OliveiraBorges> voce entra por aqui anonimamente ?
<underground> acho q fico melhor  lá em baixo mesmo, na surface é uma droga
<OliveiraBorges> underground: arruma uns card pra mim
<underground> vai la em baixo, tem um monte carders lá e muitos engenheiros sociais tbm, cuidado !
<OliveiraBorges> onde eh la em baixo ?
<underground> nao...nada nao esquce !
<OliveiraBorges> vc sempre fica me tirando, rs
<underground> achei q vc fosse sobesse
<underground> *soubesse
<OliveiraBorges> underground:  nao mpode falar ?
<OliveiraBorges> to querendo aprender alguam coisa diferente
<OliveiraBorges> to atoa aqui em casa
<underground> acho melhor nao, ja q vc so conhece a surface, nao vai se acostumar lá em baixo
<OliveiraBorges> com tempo pra estudar
<OliveiraBorges> la pra meia noite vou acender uma bomba
<OliveiraBorges> e dar umas lidas
<underground> kkkkkk
<OliveiraBorges> eu estou o dia todo envolvido com linux
<OliveiraBorges> to trabalhando com ele do lado
<OliveiraBorges> e anoite vou pra facul
<OliveiraBorges> durante o dia , umas 3 bomba, rs
<underground> aqui em cima o pessoal é tao bitolado, sei lá, vou morar la em baixo
<OliveiraBorges> to achando que vc ta fazendo hora comigo, r
<OliveiraBorges> srsrs
<OliveiraBorges> voce ta igual aquela musica de funk
<underground> burlar  atm e estourar no fliper da shopping
<OliveiraBorges> " eu vou dormir la em baixo na casa dos macho "
<runmike> oi
<OliveiraBorges> esse runmikeeu seu amigo ?
<runmike> olá
<OliveiraBorges> ola
<underground> nao tenho amigos...rabbit
<runmike> acho que não sou amigo ainda de ninguem
<runmike> lol
<runmike> estou a teclar de portugal
<OliveiraBorges> serio ? rs
<runmike> sim
<runmike> pq?
<runmike> precisava de uma ajuda e......
<OliveiraBorges> qual ajuda
<runmike> sou utilizador windows  e agora queria começar a migar para linux
<runmike> mais precisamente ubunto
<runmike> no windows
<OliveiraBorges> ja instalou ?
<underground> qual é seu ip ?
<runmike> tenho uma ferramenta Groove ou mais recentemente office 2010 Share Point
<runmike> sim
<OliveiraBorges> o meu ?
<OliveiraBorges> meu ip?
<underground> do portuga
<runmike> estou a teclar de uma máquina com o ubuntu, 12.04 LTS
<runmike> não sei mas posso saber é importante?
<underground> me diz seu ip...talvez eu possa ajudar !
<OliveiraBorges> quer o meu ip ?
<underground> yeah
<ip> 201.58.115.17
<underground> de quem é esse ip ?
<OliveiraBorges> meu
<underground> 201.58.115.17
<OliveiraBorges> vai fazer alguma surpresa pra mim ?
<underground> vc é de BH ?
<runmike> então pessoal, será que podem ajudar?
<OliveiraBorges> n
<OliveiraBorges> ja vi que eh noob, kk
<OliveiraBorges> sou de MG, mas nao de  BH
<runmike> procuro software para substituir o microsoft groove no linux
<underground> kkk ta chamando no server de BH sua conexao
<OliveiraBorges> claro, a maioria da velox MG passa por la
<underground> vc ta usando um kernel 2.6 e tem alguma portas abertas
<runmike> algum de vos utitliza o sqlDesktop?
<underground> vc nao duraria uma hora lá em baixo...rsrsrsr
<Prime-ES> boa noite a todos
<paladinn> boa noite
<servidor> tentoi
<pauloolhos> ola
<pauloolhos> boa noite a todos
<runmike> oi boa noite
<Prime-ES> baoa
<runmike> parece que o pessoal está mais interessado em fazer ataques às máquinas do que ..... em ajudar
<Prime-ES> kkkk
<runmike> verdade....
<runmike> sqlDesktop
<Prime-ES> q iso runmike
<runmike> alguem conhece ou utiliza?
<runmike> um software colaborativo, tipo groove da microsoft
<runmike> 100% java
<runmike> que funciona em ambas as plataformas
<runmike> www.sqldesktop.com
<runmike_> pessoal???!!!????? Ajuda?
<pauloolhos> oi
<OliveiraBorges> underground: kd la embaixo
<runmike_> substituto para o goove no ubuntu? alguem conhece?
<runmike_> epá pensava que as salas de chat podiam ser uma ajuda, mas já vi que não
<runmike_> uma boa noite a todos
<MrBoss> http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/canonical-esta-ajudando-valve-com-steam-para-linux.html#.T6cr4KTKml | http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/depois-da-valve-surgem-especulacoes-sobre-vinda-da-ea-para-o-linux.html#.T6cr-aTKmlg
<underground> OliveiraBorges: kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<RodrigO23> Fala Galera
<OliveiraBorges> underground: e as novidades
<RodrigO23> Fala ai OliveiraBorges
<RodrigO23> conseguiu configurar o seu server?
<keaper> boa noite :)
<barna> keaper, boa
<keaper> vcs sabem se tem client de soul seek pra ubuntu? dei um search no google mas n achei nada
<keaper> pode deixar, ja achei
<barna> kafeine
<barna> falando nisso, vou tomar um cafe!
<keaper> hehehe, eu achei o nicotine+ =P. Vou fumar, falando nisso
<barna> KKKKKKKK
<barna> é verdade é nicotine, kafeine é um player!
<barna> é q pra mim cigarro e cafe andam de mãos dadas!
<keaper> de fato, combinam mto, heheheh xD
<Celso> bom dia
<barna> bom dia Celso
<Celso> :)
<usuario77> bom dia!
<usuario77> instalei o ubuntu 12.4 e to meia perdida... eu usava ate entao o 9.4
<usuario77> nao tem como organizar melhor akela barra de menu nao?
<usuario77> ta tudo amontoado!
<Rudolf> usuario77: não rola uma adaptação não?
<usuario77> como assim?
<Rudolf> usuario77: você se adaptar ao novo
<usuario77> Rudolf, eh o que mais quero
<usuario77> mas tudo que instalei ficou na barra, pra achar um programa demo
<usuario77> demora
<usuario77> nem o teminal eu achei ainda
<barna> usuario77, eu te entendo 100%!!!!
<Rudolf> hueheiuehiuehiuhiueh
<Rudolf> barna: usando ubuntu agora h4ck0?
<barna> assim num tem uma forma de voltar ao q era antes (infelizmente)
<barna> eu sempre usei ubuntu Rudolf !
<usuario77> eu gostava da barra karamba, mas essa "barra kambada" ta dificil...
<Rudolf> such a shame
<barna> ubuntu e debian
<barna> usuario77, tem um geito de colocar o menu antigo no 12.04, fiz isso uma vez!
<barna> e tem o fallback tb!
<barna> numa das duas opções vai deixa-lo como antes, mas ja ajuda um pouco!
<usuario77> como faz isso?
<barna> vc pode instalar o gnome-shell q vai ter um "gnome-classico" q é um "mascara" pra ficar parecido com o antigo!
<usuario77> o kubuntu ficou assim tb? ou o kde nao mudou tanto? faz tempo que nao uso kde...
<barna> kde faz 10 anos q num uso kde!
<bino> bom dia
<barna> bon dia bino
<Rudolf> usem fluxbox
<usuario77> barna tem o mesmo tempo q nao uso...
<barna> usuario77, https://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+12.04+gnome&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=ubuntu&channel=fs
<Rudolf> esse não muda
<barna> eu usei muito o blackbox!
<Rudolf> barna: pq parou?
<usuario77> Rudolf,  faz muito tempo que usei o fluxbox, ms eu nao gostei... gostei mais do blacbox
<barna> sei lá, me adaptei ao gnome!!!!
<barna> simple configuração/personalização.....
<barna> muitos programas, simples de usar!
<Rudolf> usuario77: entao use blackbox
<barna> usuario77, http://ubuntued.info/menu-classico-do-ubuntu-com-o-unity
<barna> eu to usando xfce agora!
<barna> meio chatinho, mas melhor q o unity
<usuario77> a pagina do facebook ta abrindo esquisita, tem que instalar alguma coisa pra concertar?
<barna> usuario77, seria bom vc colocar o mediubuntu e uns codecs etc....
<barna> faço isso aki e abre tudo certinho!
<barna> usuario77, http://tutorfreebr.blogspot.com.br/2012/03/repositorio-medibuntu-para-ubuntu-1204.html
<barna> usuario77, esse aki é massa! demorei mas achei!
<barna> usuario77, http://sejalivre.org/guia-completo-de-pos-instalacao-do-ubuntu-12-04-unity-gnome-codecs-java-flash-e-etc/
<usuario77> nossa! nunca fui tao bem tratada aki!
<barna> :D
<FernandoBasso> Bom dia.
<usuario77> barna Rudolf agora entendi a barra! acho que vou ficar com ela!
<barna> masssa!
<FernandoBasso> Depois de 3 anos fiel ao excelente arch linux, resolvi tentar o ubuntu novamente. Alguém sabe como fazer o 'launcher' se esconder mais rapidinho quando o mouse sai de cima dele?
<barna> foi bom ter re-feito essa pesquisa, eu preciso instalar/configurar o 12.04 em 3 comps essa semana!
<FernandoBasso> O ubuntu está indo por um caminho muito legal, na minha opinião.
<barna> na minha ja nem tanto!
<barna> mas entendo a proposta deles, acho q é isso mesmo q tem q ser feito.....
<usuario77> eu acho que que essa ultima vesao nao favorece os iniciantes como eu...
<barna> mas pô, deixa nois q gosta de quebra a cuca, quebra a cuca!!!!!
<barna> usuario77, vc disse q usava o 9.04 (jaunty)
<usuario77> barna eu ate instalei o 10.4 mas a intenet nao funcionou entao eu voltei pra 9.4
<barna> pra em ta saindo do 9.04 ou 10.04 (meu caso) e migrando pro unity concordo com vc usuario77, num é facil!
<barna> mas pra quem ta vindo do w7 pra 12.04 é muito mais facil do q pro 10.04!
<usuario77> pode ser... vou testar com alguns coleguinhas que nunca usarma linux pra ver se eles se gostam...
<barna> é uma boa!
<barna> todos q eu testei até agora gostaram!
<barna> muitos até passaram a usar ubuntu depois do 11.04 (q usa unity)
<barna> win user gosta dessa parafernalhas visuais!
<barna> FernandoBasso, vc q ta voltando por ubuntu, http://sejalivre.org/guia-completo-de-pos-instalacao-do-ubuntu-12-04-unity-gnome-codecs-java-flash-e-etc/
<Prime-ES> bom dia todos
<barna> bom dia Prime-ES
<usuario77> bom dia!
<usuario77> alguem aki conhece o megatron? ele sumiu to preocupada com ele
<FernandoBasso> barna: Já estou com tudo funcionando, apache + virtualhosts (uso pra dev local), postgres, mysql, samba, java, flash. Só queria que o lançador se escondesse mais rapidinho. Vou ler o tutorial mesmo assim, sempre tem coisa pra aprender. Obrigado.
<Prime-ES> eu tive q elimina-lo em nossa ultima batalha, kk
<barna> usuario77, q é megatron? nunca usei!
<usuario77> nao ele era do extinto #bash da falecida brsnet, ele andou por aki a uns anos atraz
<barna> ah, um usuario! nops
<usuario77> todo mundo novo aki (novo pra mim - nao conheco nenhum nick) mas gostei mais de agora, como disse antes, nunca fui tao bem tratada nesse kanal
<barna> Bem Vinda de Volta usuario77
<barna> mas num é sempre assim aki PunkBelle.......
<barna> as vezes ainda tem pessoas mau humoradas etc....
<PunkBelle> mas quando eu entrava aki antes todo mundo dava informações, eu aprendi muita coisa aki lendo o que respondiam pros outros, so pra mim que ninguem respondia nada...
<barna> eu aprendi muito assim tb!
<Celso> PunkBelle, perdida por aqui ?
<Celso> PunkBelle, slac
<PunkBelle> Celso, =O***********
<barna> muitas vezes ninguem me responde tb, mas fico aki sempre q posso....
<Celso> PunkBelle, como voce está?
<barna> e mais hora menos hora alguem ta falando sobre algo q tenho duvida ai entro no papo e acabo resolvendo!
<PunkBelle> celso to peocupada com o megatron, vc sabe dele? ele tava com umas ideias muito esquizitas e sumiu
<Celso> eles está aqui no messenger agora
<PunkBelle> Celso, se excluiu do orkut, do face de tudo e nao reponde mais meus emails
<Celso> PunkBelle, ele tacou fogo no facebook dele porque estavam tentando converter ele pra crente
<PunkBelle> kakakakaka
<Celso> PunkBelle, ele falou que o cão comanda
<Celso> hahahaha
<PunkBelle> so ele memso...
<PunkBelle> Celso, e o aedigital? esse sumiu mesmo ne?
<Celso> PunkBelle, nunca mais vi o AEDIGITAL
<Celso> PunkBelle, a nao ser que acessa irc com outro nick
<SuBmUnDo> desculpa, pergunta é offtopic, mas proxy tem algo a ver com firewall?
<andrebahia> alguém sabe como alterar a aparência do gnome 3 no ubuntu? eu gostaria de fazer isso em modo texto para uma customização, alguém pode me ajudar?
<Eronides> pessoal tem como utilizar o chat do whatsapp pelo pidgin?
<Eronides> Tem algum protocolo que pode ser usado?
<Rudolf> Eronides: o que ser whatsapp?
<Eronides> Rudolf: é uma aplicação para smartphone para trocar mensagens
<barna> Eronides, android?
<Eronides> barna: sim
<barna> Eronides, agora ta meio vaziu, mas..... #android-br
<Eronides> no freenode?
<barna> sim
<licensed> tem algum programa q limite a banda das aplicacoes?
<FernandoBasso> trickle
<FernandoBasso>  trickle -d 50 wget http://files/myfile.tar
<FernandoBasso> Uso só pra aplicações no terminal. Deve funcionar se abrir os programas pelo terminal.
<FernandoBasso> Tipo, fazer um download pelo firefox.
<licensed> FernandoBasso, tava dando uma olhada no trickle agora.. mas ele fecha a app e abre de novo ne?
<licensed> eh q to upando um arquivo grande desde ontem.. e nao to conseguindo navegar.. parar agora vai ser mal
<FernandoBasso> Nesse caso, infelismente não sei.
<licensed> mas ja ajuda valeu
<FernandoBasso> Até por que o processo de upload já foi iniciado.
<souza> bom dia
<chm0d-780> dia
<souza> alguem sabe como posso encontrar a atualizaçao da bios de um notebook,  a fabricante oferece, mas embutino em um programinha que roda sobre o windos
<souza> nao sei se e viavel executar ele com o wine ou tem outro metodo melhor?
<chm0d-780> tenta cm wine
<chm0d-780> apêsar de não usar aquilo =L
<souza> vou tentar, sabe se alem da fabricante consigo em outro lugar encontrar?
<chm0d-780> qual é o S.O?
<souza> estou com o ubuntu 11.10
<chm0d-780> huum
<chm0d-780> dá uma olhada em alguns forum para saber se tem cmo atualizar no ubuntu
<souza> terminando o bkp dos arquivos para tentar com o wine
<marcus_> Bom da
<marcus_> Bom dia
<marcus_> como posso reduzir a quantidade de areas de trabalho ?
<souza> bom...
<souza> acho que nao funciona com o wine
<marcus_> ver. 12.04
<souza> esta com unit ou gnome?
<marcus_> gnome
<souza> no lado direito la embaixo aparece as areas de trabalho
<marcus_> sim 4
<souza> clica com o botao direitooreferencias
<marcus_> não mostra esta opção
<marcus_> apenas alternar entre as areas
<souza> clicando em cima de onde aparece as areas nao da a opçao "preferencias"
<marcus_> então, como falei não tem esta opção, clicando com o bt. direito apenas aparece a opção de alternar entre as areas
<mwallacesd> Oi galera, blz?
<mwallacesd> E ae galerinha, alguém aqui já ta usando o JAVA7 no ubuntu 12.04, que tal?
<MarconM> opa
<MarconM> boa tarde
<Prime-ES> boa tarde
<Rudolf> hau!
<MarconM> e ae
<mwallacesd> boa. =) e ai, SDK ou JDK ???? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<FernandoBasso> Tem como usar o "spread windows" para todas as janelas abertas em vez e apenas as janelas do desktop atual.
<FernandoBasso> ?
<MarconM> mwallacesd:
<MarconM> e ae
<MarconM> FernandoBasso: e ae cara
<MarconM> tava sumido o que acnteceu
<FernandoBasso> Muito trabalho e estudo.
<FernandoBasso> Faculdade é phoda. Quase tudo o que eles cobram é useless, e toma muito tempo pra fazer.
<FernandoBasso> mwallacesd: Boa pergunta. No arch o libreoffice não funcionava bem com o java "original", só com o openjdk.
<FernandoBasso> Semestre que vem tem java na faculdade, e não sei se o openjdk não vai dar alguma incompatibilidade com algo que vamos fazer por lá.
<MarconM> mwallacesd: ta usando arch ae
<MarconM> ?
<mwallacesd> É verdade companheiro FernandoBasso, eu estou preocupado... Por enquanto aqui estamos unicamente com paginas e aguns aplicativos Web... Porém a futuro vamos levantar um ERP e a largo prazo um ECM... Tudo em Java tô morrendo de medo pow... Hhahaha
<mwallacesd> MarconM, Ubuntu...
<MarconM> 0.0
<mwallacesd> afortunadamente ou lamentavelmente, ubuntu hahaha MarconM
<mwallacesd> =P
<MarconM> mwallacesd: usa fedora ae ou arch
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> eu to no fedora 64
<mwallacesd> Usei RedHat9 e Fedora 2 a muito tempo atrás...
<Leonardo_> Boa tarde alguém pode me ajudar a criar um pendrive com boot do Ubuntu?
<MarconM> nao
<MarconM> lol
<Prime-ES> lol
<Barsan> é simples MarconM, o próprio ubuntu tem um programa pra isso
<MarconM> Leonardo_: se estiver no ubuntu ele tem uma ferramenta
<MarconM> q faz isso
<Leonardo_> Mas é que não estou no Ubuntu
<telec> se estiver no windows é mais facil ainda
<Prime-ES> leonardo, a coisa mais simples do mundo
<MarconM> se estiver
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> tem programa q faz isso
<mwallacesd> Aqui a demanda exije Ubuntu... E de boa tô curtindo muito a transição Unity, pelo menos pro uso pessoal e profissional aqui da empresa, manda muito bem =) MarconM
<mwallacesd> =)
<telec> no proprio site do ubuntu tem a ferramenta
<Prime-ES> siga os passos
<MarconM> mwallacesd: empresa do que
<MarconM> meu sonho trampa numa empresa q usa linux
<MarconM> menos ubuntu
<mwallacesd> Consulting
<MarconM> aaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Leonardo_> Vou procurar no site novamente, pois não achei a ferramenta. Obrigado pessoal;
<Prime-ES> baixa o Yumi,  e a iso da dist. q vc quiser pronto
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> Leonardo_: o melhor é o lilo
<telec> Leonardo_ lá na hora de baixar, em baixo tem pra selecionar se vc quer gravar no cd ou pendriver
<MarconM> lili
<MarconM> live linux
<mwallacesd> Esta bem, cada quem se identifica com seu OS favorito, e realmente é satisfatório trabalhar em uma empresa que usa UnixLike MarconM
<MarconM> Leonardo_: http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<MarconM> pronto nao tem erro
<MarconM> soh baixar achar a iso
<MarconM> e pronto
<MarconM> se nao conseguir ... abre uma janela ... toma distancia e se joga
<MarconM> =)
<Leonardo_> Entendi MarconM, obrigado.
<MarconM> de nada
 * MarconM fica feliz em ser util
<telec> ahehaehaehaehaehaehae
<telec> <MarconM> se nao conseguir ... abre uma janela ... toma distancia e se joga
 * FernandoBasso Thinks that sentence is from a movie called "The bicentennial Man"
<Leonardo_> Eu preciso abrir uma pasta de admin do win7, já tentei quebrar via dos, mas não vai, pois o arquivo responsável pela autenticação de logon está danificado e eu nem sei o nome dele.
<MarconM> mwallacesd: nao se irrite
<FernandoBasso> "One is glad to be at service" :D
<MarconM> FernandoBasso: =)
<FernandoBasso> What about this one: "May the force be with you"?!
<Leonardo_> Então MarconM_ creio que via Linux consigo o acesso, porém tem que ser via usb mesmo pois é um netbook... obrigado pela ajuda.
<Rudolf> Leonardo_: http://home.eunet.no/pnordahl/ntpasswd/
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> Leonardo_: se for soh por acesso
<mwallacesd> =)
<MarconM> voce pode dar boot por usb até com windwos
<MarconM> tem windows botavel tambem
<MarconM> =)
<Rudolf> Leonardo_: da uma olhada no link que te mandei
<MarconM> Leonardo_: formata isso ae .. e coloca openbsd
<MarconM> =)
<Barsan> Usa o Hirensboot, é muito bom
<MarconM> ou freeBSD
<Leonardo_> Pois é, já usei até o danado do Hirens Boot
<Leonardo_> porém o Hirens boot não está reconhecendo meu HD externo para BK
<Leonardo_> são só 10GB
<MarconM> bixi
<Prime-ES> sabe o q é ruim ter uma internet rapida, o download termina e vc nem vê.
<MarconM> 0.0
<Rudolf> Prime-ES: normal
<Leonardo_> Prime-ES_verdade rs.
 * MarconM coloca a mão na cabeça /o\
<Prime-ES> kkkkkk, só para descontrair...
<MarconM> Prime-ES: baixa os 7 dvd do debian
<Leonardo_> Obrigado _Rudolf
<MarconM> garanto q voce vai ver
<MarconM> auehaauhauhuah
<Barsan> tenta dar boot no hirens com o hd de backup conectado na máquina
<MarconM> ou melhor baixa malhação
<MarconM> auehauehuahauahau
<MarconM> Maninho: owwwww acorda safado
<MarconM> fica até tade no redtube neh
<MarconM> mwallacesd: ja usou vps
<MarconM> ou xen
<Leonardo_> Barsan_ valeu!
<Leonardo_> tentando...
<Barsan> Aqui já está avacalhado
<telec> Prime-ES em internet lenta tb é parecido
<telec> Prime-ES o download nao termina nunca ... e vc tb acaba nao vendo
<Rudolf> telec: huehiuehiueiuhe
<Barsan> Blz Leonardo_
<Leonardo_> Barsan_ muito obrigado! Deu certo.
<MarconM> Barsan: its a hero \o/
<MarconM> is*
<Leonardo_> you are!
<Leonardo_> rs
<MarconM> \o/
<Leonardo_> Fatality?
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> mortal kombat ?
<Barsan>  Obrigado!! Obrigado, Autógrafos mais tarde
 * MarconM quer autografo de Barsan
<Leonardo_> hahaha
<Leonardo_> é muito difícil montar um server linux, de aplicativos...
<Leonardo_> ?
<MarconM> Leonardo_: explique melhor
<MarconM> voce quer um ltsp
<Barsan>  Não, depende do que você vai querer
<Leonardo_> OK
<Leonardo_> uma empresa de 15 computadores com sistema de telefonia, acessos a operadoras
<Barsan>  Explique melhor o que você quer
<Leonardo_> preciso montar um server de app, para evitar vírus do ambiente windows...
<Leonardo_> Eu não sei o que é um ltsp...
<Barsan>  Ele vai ficar disponível na rede e o pessoal vai acessa-lo de fora com senha ou sem senha?
<MarconM> LTSP linux terminal server protocol
<MarconM> eu acho q é isso
<Leonardo_> ah entendi
<Leonardo_> massa
<MarconM> estou montando um
<MarconM> voce nao usa HD
<MarconM> bota por diskque ou placa de rede
<MarconM> ele carrega o servidor ..... e voce usa os app dele
<Leonardo_> então, o pessoal irá acessá-lo via rede
<MarconM> sim
<Leonardo_> mas quero que cada um digite a senha
<MarconM> Leonardo_: mas tem que fazer isso
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> Leonardo_: é tipo um cloud computer
<MarconM> o google OS por exemplo
<MarconM> nao acredito q seja LTSP
<MarconM> mas ... voce soh usa a iso para boot no servidor deles
<MarconM> voce nao salva nada na sua maquina
<MarconM> nem sei se o proejto existe ainda
<Leonardo_> ah entendi
<Leonardo_> euu vou pesquisar sobre isto
<MarconM> Leonardo_: eu montei o LTSP a uns 8 anos atraz
<MarconM> com kurumin 0.0
<Leonardo_> massa
 * MarconM ta ficando velho
<Leonardo_> kurumin é massa
<MarconM> quem ja usou kurumin aqui ta ficando velho
<Barsan>  Vocêpode usar o SAMBA
<MarconM> Leonardo_: http://www.ltsp.org/
<Barsan>  Já usei por muito tempo e sou novinho velho
<Barsan>  KKKKKKKKkk
<MarconM> kkkkk
<MarconM> eu to com 23
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> afffs..... configurar mysql é xato pacas
<MarconM>  ¬¬
<Barsan>  O que o Leonardo quer é disponibiilizar arquivos na rede sem que eles sejam infectados por vírus
<Barsan>  Usando o SAMBA fica mais fácil, é só ele montar um servidor de arquivos (protegido por senha ou não) e disponibilizar na rede com acesso somente leitura
<Barsan>  Eu tenho 25, tô na flor da idade
<MarconM> Barsan: a ta
<MarconM> ele quer um file server
<MarconM> Leonardo_: se for soh para isso
<MarconM> é samba
<MarconM> é a coisa mais facil do mundo
<MarconM> usa debian
<MarconM> apt-get install samba
<MarconM> /etc/samba/smb.conf
<MarconM> soh editar esse arquivo ae
<MarconM> criar a pasta
<MarconM> e ser feliz
<Barsan>  MarconM, é melhor ele usar o swat
<MarconM> 0.0
<Barsan>  Pelo visto ele não tem tanta experiência assim
<MarconM> Barsan: mas se decida ..  tu fala algo eu vou e falo como configurar
<MarconM> dae tu fala outro
<MarconM> eu falo
<MarconM> dae tu fala outro
<Barsan>  kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> ò.ò
<MarconM> ò.ó
<Barsan>  Pô, ele usa o swat para configurar o SAMBA, você pediu pra ele configurar na mão e eu dei a idéia dele configurar em uma interface amigável
<MarconM> Barsan: atpa
<MarconM> eu nao conheço
<MarconM> eu sempre configuro no mão
<MarconM> =)
<Barsan>  É fácil, apt-get install swat
<MarconM> Leonardo_: entao usa esse bixo ae .. tal de swat
<MarconM> soh cuida para ele nao morder
<Barsan>  Depois abre o navegador e digita localhost:901
<Barsan>  E pronto
<Barsan>  Também pode ser acessado de outra máquina, Informe o endereço do server com a porta 901, informe o usuário root e a senha e pronto
<MarconM> Barsan: tu é um hero
<MarconM> tem que colocar voce no post
<MarconM> 0.0
<Barsan>  I'm the Best!!!
<Prime-ES> caraka esqueci de almoçar, vou lá um abraço ai...
<FernandoBasso> O rhythmbox fica no máximo *pausado*? Não tem como dar _stop_ ?
<Barsan>  Não uso o Rhythmbox, graças a Deus
<Barsan>  Recomendo remove-lo e colocar outro
<chm0d-780> FernandoBasso isso me aborrece
<FernandoBasso> O banshee?
<mwallacesd> Oi MarconM ainda não tive oportunidade de trabalhar com VPS, mas trabalhamos em varias VPNs exteternas aqui (ambiente Windows) tudo muito lento depois do 3eiro tunel...
<chm0d-780> e eu até gosto do Rhythmbox
<FernandoBasso> Na verdade, 3 anos atrás quando comecei a usar o arch, o que me agradou foi justamente o fato de nada vir decidido de fábria pra mim. Mas o ubuntu tá muito bonito e funcional ultimamente.
<FernandoBasso> Em direção a ficar melhor ainda.
<FernandoBasso> Uma coisa que tá uma bagunça no ubuntu faz tempinho já é a questão de seriços no boot. Uns é system V, outros upstart...
<chm0d-780> mas eu estou amando o Arch
<chm0d-780> deixando ele do geito que eu gosto
<FernandoBasso> update-rc.d -f smbd remove não funciona. Tem que ir lá no arquivo e fazer uma modificação que não foi fácil de achar na web.
<FernandoBasso> chm0d-780: No arch eu sempre usei openbox + tint2. Me agrada muito.
<FernandoBasso> chm0d-780: Já tentou instalar unity no arch?
<FernandoBasso> (pacote do AUR)?
<chm0d-780> nops
<chm0d-780> o Arch é mto minimalista
<chm0d-780> e gostei por ter sido construido do 0 (zero)
<chm0d-780> FernandoBasso instalaste o unity?
<FernandoBasso> Também não.
<FernandoBasso> Mas ví que existe no AUR.
<chm0d-780> no AUR tem tudo velho
<chm0d-780> =D
<FernandoBasso> Nem tudo. Tem coisa que vem direto do git (alpha ou beta) :D
<chm0d-780> eu no meu repositório tirei os pacotes beta
<Barsan>  Tentei usar o Arch uma vez, mas não gostei, aí instalei o Slackware
<FernandoBasso> Vou dar uma saída. Abraços.
<chm0d-780> Barsan não gostou pq?
<Barsan>  Cara, achei ruim, não tinha muito a ver comigo, preferi o Slack
<chm0d-780> :S
<chm0d-780> Arch ruim?
<chm0d-780> =L
<chm0d-780> respeito a sua opinião
<Rodolfo> preciso de ajuda de alguem
<Rodolfo> alguem me ensina a instalar o unbutu pois nao esta funcionando aqui
<mwallacesd> Vocês já perceberam que o menu paste tem um erro, tipo quase ninguém usa copy paste com o mouse, porém se você fizer um copy de um deretório e fazer o paste em outro o menu paste não acende.
<mwallacesd> Hahahahha
<mwallacesd> Funciona, mas não acende
<mwallacesd> Hahahahaha
<Barsan>  Não disse que o Arch era ruim, disse que eu achei Ruim, é difernete
<Barsan>  *Diferente
<liphvf> alguem poderia me ajudar? não to conseguindo atualizar meus repositórios, quando dou sudo apt-get update aparece :E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<liphvf> E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<telec> liphvf tá usando sudo ?
<liphvf> sim, estou
<liphvf> ele não atualiza nem no terminal, nem no software de atualização do ubuntu 12.04
<telec> q estranho
<telec> ve se essa pasta ai existe
<telec> /var/lib/apt/lists
<liphvf> existe
<liphvf> tem alguma maneira de auterar a permissão dela?
<Barsan>  Vou fazer uma pergunta pra vocês, Vocês realmente gostam de usar o Unity?
<Barsan>  não setem falta do Gnome?
<telec> liphvf tem ... mas o sudo teoricamente tem permissão pra tudo
<chm0d-780> liphvf permissão do que?
<liphvf> da própria pasta
<chm0d-780> tenta cm o chmod atribui a permissão que vc quer
<chm0d-780> mas o sudo ja ajuda :S
<liphvf> me desculpa, eu sou novo no linux como uso o chmod
<telec> ;x
<liphvf> o sudo não ta funcionando =/
<telec> tenta um sudo su ai
<telec> sudo su
<telec> e executa apt-get update
<liphvf> momento
<liphvf> vê isso se é plausivel: http://www.upubuntu.com/2011/10/how-to-fix-this-error-e-could-not-get.html
<liphvf> também não funfa
<liphvf> o sudo su
<liphvf> vê o site a cima, e me diz se é plausivel executar esses comandos
<telec> oq q diz no sudo su
<liphvf> mesma coisa
<telec> killall -9 apt-get aptitude
<telec> executa isso
<chm0d-780> deleta o arquivo lock
<ZZzzZzzz__> e se apagares o /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<telec> rm -f /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<ZZzzZzzz__> con sudo
<chm0d-780> sudo rm -f var/lib/apt/lists/
<ZZzzZzzz__> sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<telec> se o sudo su deu certo ele tá como root
<ZZzzZzzz__> telec, ten razao ;)
<liphvf> para comando killall-9   >>>>> aptitude: no process found
<Barsan> cara é o seguinte
<liphvf> tento rm -f ... ?
<telec> liphvf pode tentar
<liphvf> vou tentar
<telec> rm -f /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<Barsan> Essa mensagem aparece porque o gerenciador de pacotes está ativo
<chm0d-780> digite isso htop
<Barsan> Somente um usuário pode usar o gerenciador por vez, isso significa que ou você ou o sistema está usando
<liphvf> depois que removi ele ta atualizando
<liphvf> xD
<liphvf> vamo ver o que dá no final
<Barsan> tente reiniciar a máquina ou use o "ps aux" para ver quem está executando
<liphvf> bom... na hora de atualizar ele travou em : 87% [7 Release 18,0 kB/49,6 kB 36%]
<liphvf> eu vou reiniciar a máquina como barsan disse... já volto. obrigado por tudo desde já
<MrBoss> boa tarde, alguém conhece alguma maneira de converter .pdf para .odt ?
<pauloolhos> ulOla
<pauloolhos> Bom dia a todos
<cuki> tarde
<Rudolf> tarrrde
<pauloolhos> Ola
<pauloolhos> Boa Tarde
<Rudolf> tarrde
 * Barsan is away: Ausente no momento
 * Barsan is back.
<pauloolhos> oi
<Barsan>  oi pauloolhos
<pauloolhos> Oi
<pauloolhos> Como vai Barsan
<Barsan> tudo bem?
<Barsan> em que eu posso lhe ser útil?
<pauloolhos> tudo otimo
<pauloolhos> Alguma novidade barsan
<Hey> Boa tarde!
<Hey> Alguém  já conseguiu instalalar drive de tv digital no ubuntu?
<Hey> é que tenho uma plava pc-e avermedia  AVerTV Hybrid HD Pro m799  e queria fazer utilizá-la no ubuntu
<leonel> Opa E ai Pessoal !! ... Boa tarde
<Hey> tv digital no ubuntu alguém já conseguiu configurar  no ubuntu?
<Hey>  tem algum oyro canal de discussão onde se pode obter algum help sobre placa de tv digital e capitura no ubuntu ?
<mwallacesd> Pow, os caras não aprendem mesmo: Stop/Start não é a mesma coisa que Restart...
<jardel> Boa tarde pessoal!
<jardel> alguem sabe me dizer se tem algum app pra alterar o slide do desktop?
<jardel> na mao eu descobri como fazer, mas da muito trabalho e demora
<mwallacesd> Quando vc da um stop/start em um serviço que leva procesos pais e filhos estes morrem e depois são atribuida uma nova ID por cada um consequentemente,  já um Restar cada processo ao morrer recebe uma nova ID em seguida. Isso em um sistema que trabalha com IDs predeterminadas faz MUITA diferença!!!
<mwallacesd> Oi Jardel, como assim alterar o Slide do desktop, vc quer mudar a aparencia do Unity?
<jardel> mwallacesd, o plano de fundo
<mwallacesd> Ah ta, vc quer uma app que troque o wallpaper background de certo em certo tempo, correto?
<jardel> mwallacesd, isso
<jardel> http://i47.tinypic.com/30w33w5.png
<jardel> mwallacesd, eu add imagem na pasta e modifiquei o .xml na mao, queri usar um app pra fazer isso
<mwallacesd> Bom tecnicamente sistema traz isso por defaut, selecionando o primeiro wallpaper, porém os wallpaper já estão pré-definidos... vou ser sincero eu não conheço app pra isso, pelo menos pra mim é irrelevante mas disconheço sua necessidade cara, da uma perguntadinha em #ubuntu / #linux (em inglês) com certeza tem alguém la que sabe disso.
<mwallacesd> Sorry brother.
<jardel> mwallacesd, vou testar esse http://www.mediafire.com/?25v2t67kibtb4t4
<mwallacesd> manda bala, testa ai e se possível fale como foi.
<RodrigO23> BOa tarde pessoa
<RodrigO23> pessoal
<mwallacesd> Boa RodrigO23, blz brow?
<RodrigO23> mwallacesd, iai bro
<RodrigO23> como q vc tah
<mwallacesd> De  boa, bom na verdade trabalhando aqui que nem um condenado.
<RodrigO23> suahsuahsa
<RodrigO23> trabalha com oqe?
<cach_new> opa
<cach_new> salve
<RodrigO23> opa cach_new
<RodrigO23> como vai
<cach_new> RodrigO23, mals
<RodrigO23> nada, sem problemas
<cach_new> to precisando de um help nao consigo acessar a rede windows aki do trampo pelo ubuntu, preciso acessaar um compartilhamento e conectar a uma impressora e nao to conseguindo
<mwallacesd> Respondendo sua pergunta aí em cima, trabalho com um sistema ECM propietário.
<RodrigO23> legal em mwallacesd
<cach_new> alguém pode me ajudar com esse erro?
<cach_new> imageshack.us/photo/my-images/205/capturadetelade20120507.png/
<RodrigO23> primeiramente, eu nao sou expert em ubuntu, apesar de usa-lo ha um tempo
<RodrigO23> posso ajuda-lo na medida do possivel cach_new
<RodrigO23> vamos la?
<cach_new> RodrigO23, bora
<cach_new> RodrigO23, q vc precisa?
<Prime-ES> boa noite
<cach_new> Prime-ES, tu perdeu a virada hein
<cach_new> Prime-ES, da hras la
<jardel> mwallacesd, cara sabe algum outro app?
<Prime-ES> alguém aki já teve esse problema, estou tentando instalar o pcbsd ele não enxerga meus HD.
<Prime-ES> hds.
<cach_new> alguem ja instalou uma impressora que esta conectada a uma maquina windows e pela rede colocou pra funcionar no ubuntu 12?
<cach_new> é um hp ka]]laserjet
<cach_new> hp laserjet 3050
<cach_new> Alghuém?
<cach_new> que lixo esse ubuntu 12 to odiando tudo q era facuil ta uma bagunl]ça e nada resolve so aumentam os problemas
<mwallacesd> hahaha cach_new... Eu muito pelo contrário, estou curtindo muito as teclas de atalho do Unity, meu filhinho da indo super bem também
<cach_new> mwallacesd, o micro nao aguentou o gnome 3 to com gnome classic
<cach_new> mwallacesd, mto pesado e tudo bem bagunçado
<cach_new> com gnome classic
<cach_new> xcom o novo vc busca e ele acha
<mwallacesd> Eu com Unity, de fato tipo quase sempre prefiro usar o sistema no defaut como vem na iso
<mwallacesd> Claro que uma personalizadinha leve no Unity, tamanho dos icones transparencias e efeitos de janela.
<mwallacesd> O resto ta como vem de fabrica
<cach_new> mwallacesd, é o meu precisou ficar com gnome classicose sem efeitos se nao nao ia
<cach_new> mwallacesd, qaue mal lhe pergunte qual função do seu ubuntu
<cach_new> mwallacesd, so internet e pacote de escritorio com uma mpressorta local? ou vc ta falando que seu filinho utiliza ele em um ambiente corporativo como n os aqui no datacenter?
<mwallacesd> Cara, vou te contar aqui somos uma empresa de consultoria em um importante ECM, usamos uma rede Linxux e uma rede Windows, minha função é consultoria, trabalhos com dois note, um com Ubuntu e outro com Windows7
<mwallacesd> Linxux foi foda hahahah (*Linux)
<cach_new> mwallacesd, e vc nao ta com nenhuim  semprom rodando ubuntu 12 nao ne uhsahuashusa
<cach_new> mwallacesd, liga nao eu to tao nervoso q to errando tudo aki tb
<cck4> linxuxa seria um bom nome
<cck4> :
<cck4> ))
<mwallacesd> em casa meu filho usa no desktop pow e eu no note... Seprom nada um note HPDV2000 uma Vaio com Win7 e um PC armado (32bits) em casa
<mwallacesd> a rede daqui do trampo da normal, modem 3g (para visitas no cliente), modem roteador 2wire tudo roda de boa no ubuntu...
<mwallacesd> Em casa o unico problema com meu pequeno é que antes no gnome ele tinha aprendido a trabalhar com as "pastinhas" que tinham tag e agora no Unity ele meio que se perde.
<cach_new> mwallacesd, tem alguma merda nesse ubuntu daki nao e possivel, bom deu hario tao me expulsando, falou foi um prazer
<Ubuntu-BR> pessoal, boa tarde.  uso o ubuntu 12.04 e no iptables, quando DROP tudo, não está funcionando a liberação de porta por porta.  alguém já viu isso?
<MarconM> boa noite
<MarconM> a todos as meninas
<chm0d-780> Celso
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> chm0d-780: e ae
<MarconM> bino: é voce
<MarconM> parou de gravar
<chm0d-780> MarcoM blz
<chm0d-780> MarconM blz
 * MarconM diz é uma cilada binooooo 0.0
<MarconM> chm0d-780: e ae como q ta
<bino> MarconM, opa!
<bino> MarconM, depende ? :-P
<chm0d-780> bem MarconM
<chm0d-780> e vc?
<MarconM> kkkkkk
<MarconM> chm0d-780: to sussa. ... preprando para a facul daqui a poco
<chm0d-780> ok :)
<chm0d-780> boas aulas aee
<bino> =P
<bino> MarconM: i'm also @bino28 ;-)
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> kkkk
<MarconM> chm0d-780: e tambem configurando um mysql afffs
<MarconM> :S
<chm0d-780> rsrs
<chm0d-780> tudo certo aee?
<MarconM> chm0d-780: ta indo agora é soh configrar a base de dados
<chm0d-780> que bom :>
<MarconM> :>
<MarconM> chm0d-780: ta usando o que ae
<chm0d-780> S.O?
<MarconM> chm0d-780: nao dorgas ? xD
<chm0d-780> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> EUHEueHeUeHuiHUh
<chm0d-780> redbull
<MarconM> a ta =)
<chm0d-780> ;>
<Pskol> eae galera, qual eh a nova ai
<MarconM> Pskol: \i
<MarconM> \o
<Celso> chm0d-780, opa
<chm0d-780> :> que bom
<Celso> joinha omi?
<chm0d-780> tava preocupado hein
<chm0d-780> joia
<chm0d-780> e vc?
<Celso> 100%
<Celso> só falta ganhar na Mega Sena
<chm0d-780> tú fez aquele exame
<chm0d-780> rsrrs
<Celso> fiz
<chm0d-780> e desapareceu
<Celso> um semana pra ficar pronto
<chm0d-780> ok
 * chm0d-780 boa sorte
<Celso> hahahah
<chm0d-780> vai dar tdo certo
<chm0d-780> não entra em panico não
<chm0d-780> é só um exame :)
<Celso> sim
<Celso> tranquilo
<chm0d-780> o importante é que tú ja fez filho :)
<chm0d-780> ja nada pode te abalar
<Celso> todos os anos tem que levar agulhada
<Celso> hahahahaha
<chm0d-780> kkkkkk'
<chm0d-780> nem imagino os furos já
<chm0d-780> Celso agulha ja nem deve te assustar
<Celso> vixe
<Celso> ja levei tantas que nem percebo
<mwallacesd> dois mikes pra terminar esse workday...
<mwallacesd> 5:58 pm
<chm0d-780> vc quando vê agulha vc proprio se entrga já
<chm0d-780> pensando que vai uma agulhada neh kk
<chm0d-780> quando é para outra pessoa
<Celso> hahahaha
<chm0d-780> :>
<Birex> boa noite povo
#ubuntu-br 2012-05-08
<dscastro> algum usa nuvem no brasil?
<Celso> ubuntu onr
<Celso> one
<licensed> que droga.. passei o fds configurando o conky.. reiniciei o pc agora, o conky nao quer carregar =(
<licensed> http://pastebin.com/mZqZ7nda
<Glicose> \name MPolitano
<Glicose> ???
<Glicose> rs
<MPolitano> agora vai...rs
<Daekdroom> É /nick
<ZZzzZzzz__> como é que se muda a propriadades de un icone que esta no dash ?
<jardel> alguem pode me ajudar a instalar o ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu?
<telec> alou, alguem sabe oq foi com o slackware-br ?
<telec> canal
<ZZzzZzzz__> jardel,  sudo apt-get install ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu
<ZZzzZzzz__> pra instalar é isso
<Celso> telec está lá o canal
<telec> Celso conseguiu entrar ?
<Celso> telec normal
<telec> queria muito saber por que raios eu fui kickado e banido
<chm0d-780> kkkkkkkkk
<Celso> telec hum
<Celso> telec voce fez lá?
<telec> #slackware-br unable to join channel (address is banned)
<Celso> deixou mesagem de auto away ativo
<telec> eu ?
<telec> uso mirc puro
<Celso> telec só estou perguntando
<Celso> nao estáva lá pra ver
<telec> Celso nao fiz nada
<telec> eu entrei e fui banido
<Celso> telec então não sei omi
<chm0d-780> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<Celso> frequentei aquele canal por muito tempo
<Celso> nunca vi banir alguem sem motivo
<Celso> rsrsrsr
<Celso> talves deixou alguma coisa ativa
<telec> eu só queria saber o motivo mesmo
<telec> Celso meu cliente irc nao tem nada
<telec> nada nada
<underground> telec: cade xispitiru ?
<telec> underground sei nao
<chm0d-780> telec não entrou em desavenças cm ninguem?
<Celso> telec não aparece o nick de quem lhe baniu?
<telec> chm0d-780 talvez .... por telepatia talvez
<telec> pq eu nao cheguei nem de falar um A
<ZZzzZzzz__> telec o problema nao foi cuando vc entrou no kanal, foi kuando escolheu usar slackware  :))
<ZZzzZzzz__> ok nao digo mais nada, ja vou saindo
<telec> Celso nao, só aparece aquilo lá q colei
<telec> ZZzzZzzz__ eu uso windows ... aeheahehaeah
<Celso> nossa
<Celso> pior ainda
<Celso> 0-0
<Celso> telec zuera
<telec> linux é pra criação
<Celso> leva a mau não
<telec> eu fico no windows com 20 terminal no putty no servidor ali do lado
 * Celso não tem preconceito
<telec> aehheaehaeaheaheah
<telec> linux pra mim é servidor / trabalho pesado
<telec> como desktop nunca me dei bem
<Celso> telec slackware pra servidor é bom
<Celso> ja vem praticamente com tudo
<telec> =))
<Celso> apache,php,mysql,proftp,etc....
<chm0d-780> quero testar o slackware
<telec> slackware da medo
<Celso> telec nada
<chm0d-780> rsrsrs
<Celso> normal
<telec> dizem q é complicado
<Celso> telec até que nao é
<telec> mas nao tem apt-get ... tem ?
<Celso> telec qdo. eu usava tinha o slackpkg
<Celso> usei muitos anos
<telec> conheço bem esse ai
<telec> quando eu fiz meu LFS eu usava pacote do slack
<chm0d-780> Celso migrou pq?
<Celso> chm0d-780, pra falar a vdd por pura falta de tempo
<Celso> ubuntu é pratico
<chm0d-780> heh
<Celso> chm0d-780, ate controle minha loja pelo ubuntu
<Celso> controlo
<chm0d-780> que bom
<chm0d-780> de que forma?
<telec> eu controlo o portão de entrada pelo ubuntu
<Celso> chm0d-780, da pra fazer tudo pelo slackware,mas preciso de tempo pra deixar tudo redondo
<ZZzzZzzz__> e o ubuntu é cuase como o windows, no win voce formata cuando tem problemas (mas nunca se sabe cuando) nu ubuntu voce formata todos os 6 meses certinhos :)
<chm0d-780> Celso fiquei curioso da parte do controlo
<chm0d-780> usa um soft para isso?
<Celso> chm0d-780, uso o stoq
<chm0d-780> open source?
<Celso> sim
<chm0d-780> tem link?
<Celso> chm0d-780, minhas planilhas deixo tudo no ubuntu one
<Celso> www.stoq.com.br
<chm0d-780> valeu
<chm0d-780> vou por na casa da minha sogra
<Celso> o loco
<telec> haeheaheaheaheaheaeaheaheaheaheahea
<chm0d-780> assim eu tranko ela sempre que eu quiser
<telec> i rapa ... eu tenho a pequena impressao q esse soft nao faz isso
<Celso> chm0d-780, vai controlar sua sogra com um programa de loja?
<chm0d-780> sim :D
<telec> vai deixar ela adicionando produtos ?
<chm0d-780> vou fazer da casa dela uma loja
<chm0d-780> são só cobras que ela vai adicionar
<chm0d-780> as irmãs dela
<chm0d-780> as primas e talz
<Maninho> 0.0
<Maninho> tem pessoas que curte comer cobras hehehe
<chm0d-780> sim
<Maninho> ainda mais se for loira =D
<chm0d-780> em Taiwan tem vinho de cobra
<Maninho> manda essas cobras ae pra esquina kkk
 * chm0d-780 devia levar a sogra lah
<MarconM> foi uma luta dificil mas eu venci o nickserver 0.0
<jardel> alguem sabe me dizer onde fica a imagem da tela de login 12.04?
<chm0d-780> Celso dá admin ele a distância?
<Celso> chm0d-780, ?
<chm0d-780> como é que o funcionamento do soft?
<chm0d-780> net tá lerd
<chm0d-780> ainda nem abriu a pagw
<Celso> so cadastrar usuarios,fornecedor e cadastrar os produtos
<chm0d-780> pagina
<chm0d-780> e parte do controle do portão
<chm0d-780> a*
<Celso> chm0d-780, http://www.stoq.com.br/ubuntu/
<chm0d-780> ele não é para gestão de stock e talz Celso
<chm0d-780> ?
<Celso> pode controlar estoque de produção de uma empresa ate um estoque de pequena loja
<mwallacesd> E ae
<jardel> alguem sabe me dizer onde fica a imagem da tela de login 12.04?
<licensed> alguem usa conkyforecast ai? meu conky tava pegando lindamente ontem. hoje quando reiniciei o pc, nao pega mais, por causa da linha do conkyforecast (nao da erro)
<Celso> jardel, essas imagens é a que voce escolhe como wallpaper
<jardel> to usando o tweak pra alterar mas nao ta add
<Celso> jardel, fica no /usr/share/backgrounds
<jardel> Celso, so aceita *.jpg?
<Celso> png
<jardel> Celso, nao set  a imagem
<jardel> Celso, sabe outra forma d fazer essa alteraçao?
<mwallacesd> to usando o sistema em ingles e o tranlation_en-US sempre falha quando instalo um pacote mas não afeta em nada...
<mwallacesd> Que estranho supostamente esse seria o padrão do sistema...
<Celso> jardel, aqui adcionei varios wallapapers ,colocando as imagens nesta pasta e editando o /usr/share/gnome-background-properties/precise-wallpapers.xml
<Celso> bom
<Celso> vou nessa
<Celso> boa noite para todos
<jardel> Celso, blz
<jardel> Celso, vlw
<jardel> boa noite
<underground> Maninho: hey
<Maninho> underground chora
<Maninho> hehehe
<underground> Maninho: só pra saber se estava por ai...rsr
<Maninho> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk lol
<Maninho> mas to por aque hehehe
<underground> Maninho: como eu faço pra baixar no escuro cara
<Maninho> underground, compra uma vela e acende
<underground> kkkkkk
<Prime-ES> boa noite, pela segunda vez hj
<chm0d-780> :>
<Prime-ES> pow, fiquei de cara agora, meu note ruim pakas para instalar os drives, o pangolin instalou tudo ceritnho, vai entende.
<MarconM> Prime-ES: \o
<MarconM> boa noite
<MarconM> aueahuehaau
<MarconM> pagolin
<Prime-ES> boa
<Prime-ES> é o pangolin
<Prime-ES> k
<root___> alguem ai sabe usar bem o nmap ?
<licensed> Prime-ES, kkk qual é o note? e tava ruim de instalar aonde? no windao?
<jardel> alguem sabe me dizer se o crebs funciona na 12.04?
<root___> alguem ai sabe usar bem o nmap ?
<Francisco_Favaro> Boa Noite...
<Francisco_Favaro> Galera, tô com um probleminha na minha pasta de compartilhamento de arquivos em rede com o windows. Estou tentando acessa-la, mas só retorna que não é possivel montar..
<Francisco_Favaro> Alguma dica.
<Francisco_Favaro> ??
<MarconM> alguem ae trampa com windows
<MarconM> tipo assistencia
<MarconM> eu queria tirar uma duvida de reparação
<xGrind> MarconM, windows? morte aos infieis
<MarconM> kk
<MarconM> xGrind: nao é meu
<MarconM> é da empresa
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> por min poderia ser tudo linux
<MarconM> \o/
<jardel> alguem sabe restaurar tela login 12.04?
<jardel> alguem sabe restaurar tela login 12.04?
<Francisco_Favaro> Bom Dia.
<leo> saudações a todos
<chm0d-780> bom dia a todos!
<leo> bons dias
<chm0d-780> e aee leo?
<chm0d-780> leo tudo bom?
<leo> estou sim
<leo> e com vc
<chm0d-780> tambem :)
<chm0d-780> qual é a versão do gnome que tu usa?
<leo> 2.32.0
<leo> minha distro é 10.10
<leo> pork??
<chm0d-780> não é pq estou testando a 3.4
<chm0d-780> tenho umas curiosidades
<leo> ahaaaa ok
<leo> eu tb estou tentando esta
<leo> mas estou prestes
<chm0d-780> o Epiphany, estáo máximo
<chm0d-780> melhorou mto
<leo> eu não estou instalando programas neste versão
<leo> pois estou sem net
<leo> alias alguém me diz o porque falta tantas dependencias assim em distribuições linux???
<Celso> bom dia
<liphvf> bom dia
<liphvf> Celso, tudo tranquilo?
<chm0d-780> Celso bom dia pra si tambêm :)
<Celso> liphvf, tranuilo
<Celso> chm0d-780, :)
<Celso> traquilo
<chm0d-780> tranquilo e vc?
<Celso> chm0d-780, agora de manha é meio corrido
<Celso> depois piora
<Celso> hahahahahahaha
<chm0d-780> kkkkkk'
<chm0d-780> a tendência é melhorar
<chm0d-780> mas para ti piora
<chm0d-780> tenso
<chm0d-780> kkkkk
<Celso> chm0d-780, do quinto dia util até lá pro dia 16 é corrido
<chm0d-780> o trabalho tem dessas coisas
<chm0d-780> ;>
<chm0d-780> Celso ja testou o cinnamon?
<Celso> chm0d-780, nao conheço o que ele faz?
<chm0d-780> é que nem o gnome-shell
<chm0d-780> muito útil
<liphvf> me desculpe a pergunta, mas qual a diferença entre o ubuntu e o fedora, e quais os pontos fortes dos 2?
<chm0d-780> interface boa e simples
<Celso> chm0d-780, legal....vou instalar aqui pra ver a cara dele
<chm0d-780> ok!!!:)
<chm0d-780> depois me diz alguma coisa ;>
<chm0d-780> liphvf os dois são bons sitesmas Desktop's
<liphvf> mas qual a vantagem do fedora
<liphvf> eu uso ubuntu a  alguns messes, e me falaram que o fedora é muito bom... queria saber as diferenças
<Celso> liphvf, fedora é o antigo redhat .Usa pacotes diferentes e maneiras de atualizar e baixar pacotes diferentes,mas ambas são boas distribuições
<chm0d-780> sim
<chm0d-780> a ideológia é que muda
<liphvf> sim, meu virtualbox não tá funcionando: tá dando:   p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  VT-x features locked or unavailable in MSR. (VERR_VMX_MSR_LOCKED_OR_DISABLED).
<liphvf> sabe como me ajudar/
<liphvf> ?
<chm0d-780> o S.O que roda lah é 32 ou 64 bit?
<liphvf> 64bits
<chm0d-780> é por isso
<chm0d-780> normalmente a Vb tambem que ser 64 bit
<liphvf> mas ele tem a opição lá
<liphvf> eu escolhi fedora 64bits
<liphvf> tem lá, 32bits ou 64bits
<chm0d-780> mas me falaram que tem uma forma de reverter isso fazendo umas alterações no Hardware
<chm0d-780> mas não sei cmo
<chm0d-780> se quiser testar é melhor baixar 32
<chm0d-780> mas te aconselho a usar em modo live cd
<chm0d-780> para disfrutares de todos os requesitos(principalmente imagem)
<liphvf> te, como eu redimensionar uma parte do meu hd para instalar o fedora nele?
<chm0d-780> o fedora na vbox não roda muito bem
<chm0d-780> usa um particionador
<liphvf> gparted faz isso?
<chm0d-780> até faz
<liphvf> qual o melhor?
<chm0d-780> huum não sei
<chm0d-780> em modo gráfico ajudam mais neh :>
<liphvf> xD
<liphvf> ele faz sim
<liphvf> to vendo aqui
<liphvf> vou usar o live do fedora 17beta, e esperar o 17 sair, falta 15dias mesmo
<liphvf> xD
<liphvf> ai eu vejo como é
<liphvf> acho que não vou ter muitas dificuldades para me acustumar com o fedora
<chm0d-780> vou te mostrar algo
<chm0d-780> net lerd :<
<chm0d-780> alguem manda um site bom para upar imagem
<chm0d-780> :>
<Celso> reboot system
<chm0d-780> http://imagebin.org/211530
<liphvf> reboot system for live fedora 17 beta
<runmike> bom dia!!!
<runmike> alguém pode dar uma ajuda?
<Rudolf> runmike: no que?
<ZZzzZzzz_> runmike, quando vais ao medico, ele date a receita sen tu disers o ke tens como problema ?
<chm0d-780> <ZZzzZzzz_ kk'
<Rudolf> ZZzzZzzz_: tenho uma bola de cristal aqui, sussa
<Rudolf> ZZzzZzzz_: só que é  válvulada
<Rudolf> ZZzzZzzz_: tá esquentando, já advinho
<viamobile> kole galera
<barna> blz?
<viamobile> blz
<viamobile> cara, eu estava com uma dudica
<viamobile> se eu contratar um servidor dedicado
<viamobile> vou ter ip fixo ?
<Rudolf> viamobile: se vc PAGAR por isso, sim
<viamobile> Rudolf: contratar um servidor inclui pagar por isso ?
<Rudolf> viamobile: depende do contrato
<Rudolf> viamobile: pq se vc contrata um servidor dedicado, vc provavelmente tem um nome, e o nome vai apontar para este ip
<Rudolf> viamobile: isso é o básico né
<viamobile> rs
<viamobile> estou qeurendo contratar um no Under
<viamobile> vc conhece ?
<Rudolf> não
<viamobile> tava pensando
<viamobile> tem que ter 2 name server ?
<viamobile> pra deixar uma pagina on, certo ?
<viamobile> php-br
<Rudolf> não necessariamente
<Rudolf> mas sim, é o recomendado
<viamobile> como faco pra saber quais portas estao abertas no meu moden ?
<viamobile> nmap e meu  ip ?
<viamobile> ip do moden *
<Rudolf> viamobile: eu iria pela conf dele
<Rudolf> viamobile: ou pela doc
<Rudolf> viamobile: pq vc pode bater na LAN e ter porta 80, 443 e 53 aberta
<Rudolf> viamobile: e na WAN apenas a 53
<Rudolf> ou nada
<bino> bom dia
<barna> bom dia
<viamobile> bom dia
<paico> bom dia
 * chm0d-780 volta ao trabalho
<Guest87465> quando eu abro uma porta no moden
<Guest87465> ele abre na hora, ou tem que esperar um pouco ?
<runmike> Olá de novo, desculpem estava a escrever mas depois apareceu outra coisa
<runmike> a ajuda que procuro é no sentido de encontrar um software que substitua o Groove / Share Point da Microsoft
<runmike> mas para Lunix/Ubuntu
<runmike> Guest87465 a porta é de imediato aberta
<runmike> qual a marca do teu router?
<root____> e ai galera
<root____> alguem pode me ajudar
<root____> redirecionar a porta do moden
<runmike> marca?
<runmike> do modem?
<runmike> e modelo
<Rudolf> root____: port forwarding?
<Rudolf> root____: leia a doc do modem cara
<root____> Rudolf:  cara eu ja tentei de varios jeitos
<root____> vc quer tentar ?
<root____> no dlink
<root____> eh Virtual Server
<Rudolf> não quero tentar
<Rudolf> to ocupado
<root____> runmike: Dlink 2460
<root____> 2460b
<runmike> ok
<runmike> um bocado
<runmike> só para ver que equipamento é
<Rudolf> root____: e tenha certeza que não está sendo bloqueado na operadora
<root____> eu ja tentei um tanto de porta
<root____> esta entre 2 coisas
<root____> ou eu faco errado
<Rudolf> acima de 20.000
<root____> ou conincidentemente todas as portas estao fechadas pra mim, rs
<root____> eu to tentando agora a 4555
<root____> estou dando um nmap, e estou vendo que meu apache esta escutando na porta 4555
<Rudolf> internamente
<Rudolf> ou externamente este nmap
<root____> como assim ?
<Rudolf> root____: esse nmap está indo para o modem pela Lan ou pela Wan?
<root____> wan
<root____> ops
<root____> LAN
<root____> to indo ali cortar o cabelo
<runmike> já viste o manual?
<runmike> http://www.dlink.com/products/default.aspx?pid=DSL-2640B&tab=3
<runmike> página 36 e seguintes
<runmike> parece normal de configurar
<runmike> uma coisa importante sempre que alteras alguma coisa, não esqueças de gravar as alterações
<runmike> o que muita gente se esquece de fazer
<Rudolf> hehehehehehe
<Rudolf> commit
<runmike> melhor só entrando na tua máquina
<runmike> com o teamviewer por exemplo
<Rudolf> h4x0r deteceted
<runmike> hummmm!!!
<ZZzzZzzz_>  runmike  o grove share pointe  da windows serve para o ke? é mais au menos komo o dropbox ou ubntu one ?
<bino> Lançamento oficial do Apache OpenOffice 3.4: http://va.mu/VFFl #aoo @apacheoo @apacheoobr
<Rudolf> ZZzzZzzz_: aí vc zuou o poderoso sharepoint
<Rudolf> ZZzzZzzz_: diiiiiiiiizem que essa bagaça aí é para gerenciar projetos
<root____> runmike:  opa
<root____> voltei galera, rs
<root____> como faco pra saber se o apache esta escutando a porta 4555 do lado de fora?
<root____> blz paulo
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: bate pelo lado de fora na 4555
<OliveiraBorges> Rudolf: tem como eu fazer isso de dentro ?
<Rudolf> nao
<OliveiraBorges> tem como voce testar ai ?
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: passa
<OliveiraBorges> Rudolf: dyegoborges.no-ip.org
<OliveiraBorges> como eu libero todas as portas pelo iptable ?
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: seu dlink está aberto na WAN?
<Rudolf> jisus
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: conectou no apachena 4555
<OliveiraBorges> conectou ?
<Rudolf> It works!
<Rudolf> This is the default web page for this server.
<Rudolf> The web server software is running but no content has been added, yet.
<Rudolf> sim sim
<OliveiraBorges> como ?rs
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: fecha essa 80 no dlink, pelo amor de deus
<OliveiraBorges> mas eu acho que nao abri ela, rs
<OliveiraBorges> pq quando eu digito o endereco, ele soh cai no ip do moden
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: aqui funcionou
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: o problema deve ser seu modem que não encaminha corretamente
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: já vi isso
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: e é problema do modem
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: requisição de fora ele sabe o que fazer
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: de dentro, ele faz merda
<OliveiraBorges> vc precisou colocar dyegoborges.no-ip.org:4555 ?
<OliveiraBorges> ou nao ?
<Rudolf> sim
<Rudolf> na 80 ele cai no modem
<Rudolf> como havia dito
<OliveiraBorges> mas como faz sem precisar colocar o 4555 ?
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: primeiro fechar a gerencia no modem
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: depois redirecionar, SE, seu modem for capaz
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: mas fio, se a porta 80 tá aberta, pq tá querendo redirecionar para 4555?
<OliveiraBorges> mas a 80 sempre vai cair no moden
<OliveiraBorges> por causa da operadora n ?
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: esse modem não é seu? vc não tem acesso nele?
<OliveiraBorges> tenho sim
<OliveiraBorges> ele e meu
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: então não é culpa da operadora
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: é vc que tem que mudar a porta
<OliveiraBorges> no moden ou no apache ?
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: advinha
<OliveiraBorges> moden
<Coelhinha> boas
<Celso> boas
<GTK_Thi> alguém pode me dizer uma coisa? Como se reinstala o linux?
<Coelha> reinstalar como, o que queres fazer?
<Prime-ES> bom dia pessoal
<Celso> dia
<GTK_Thi> como reinstala o linux?
<Rudolf> GTK_Thi: coloca o dvd/cd e reinstala
<Rudolf> uai
<Celso> GTK_Thi, http://solucoeslinux.webnode.com.br/products/instalar-o-ubuntu/
<Celso> saiu
<sistematico> Bom dia....
<Prime-ES> bom...
<mwallacesd> Bom dia/tarde pessoal
<Celso> mwallacesd: tarde
<Birex> uma pergunta: a net virtua bloqueia a porta 80?
<Celso> Birex: aqui não
<sistematico> Birex: Aqui tambem não.
<Birex> vixe
<Birex> pq aki esta bloqueada
<Birex> sera que e eu aki
<Birex> meu plano e residencial
<Birex> o de vcs e?
<OliveiraBorges> Birex:  vc ta tentando instalar o apache ?
<Birex> isso
<Birex> na porta 81 funfa
<Birex> mas na 80 nao
<Birex> deve ser o virtua
<Birex> 263.40
<Birex> ops
<Birex> digitei errado aki
<Birex> tente ai pra ver se entra: http://186.207.78.20
<Birex> deu certo?
<Celso> tanto na loja como em casa uso Net e em ambos a porta 80 está liberada
<sistematico> Birex: Usa qual roteador?
<sistematico> Birex: Tem que entrar na página do roteador e apontar a porta 80 para o IP interno da sua máquina.
<sistematico> Birex: Em algum lugar lá deve ter IP Forwarding ou Forwarding, entendeu?
<sistematico> Birex: Por exemplo, se o seu IP interno é 192.168.0.1(meu caso), lá na página do modem/roteador você coloca: IP: 192.168.0.1 Porta Interna: 80 Porta Externa: 80 e em protocolo coloca TCP ou Both, dá Ok ou Aplicar e reinicia o modem.
<sistematico> No meu roteador não é preciso reiniciar, mas no seu talvez seja.
<Birex> o meu e tp-link
<sistematico> Birex: Depois digita o seguinte: nmap localhost e veja se sua máquina está realmente servindo a porta 80, desligue todos os firewalls(para testar somente) e acesse noamente seu IP, em alguns casos, você não é capaz de acessar o site usando um IP externo dentro da prórpria máquina que está servindo.
<Birex> mas eu ja fiz isso la
<Birex> esta correto
<sistematico> Birex: Passa seu IP pra mim.
<sistematico> Birex: http://checkip.dyn.com
<Birex> http://186.207.78.20
<sistematico> Starting Nmap 5.00 ( http://nmap.org ) at 2012-05-08 11:49 AMT
<sistematico> Note: Host seems down. If it is really up, but blocking our ping probes, try -PN
<sistematico> Nmap done: 1 IP address (0 hosts up) scanned in 3.10 seconds
<sistematico> Birex: Sua máquina ou roteador está bloqueando todas as portas.
<sistematico> Birex: Desabilite o firewall do roteador e do pc.
<sistematico> Birex: Desabilite o UPNP e sempre use IP Fixo.
<Birex> meu ip e estatico
<sistematico> Birex: Desse jeito fica mais fácil, certo?
<Birex> virtua residencial
<Birex> sera isso?
<sistematico> Birex: O roteador está fazendo o forwarding da porta 80 para seu IP interno?
<sistematico> Birex: Qual seu IP interno?
<sistematico> ?
<Tonao35> bo atrde
<Tonao35> alguem sabe se picasa ta funcinando no ubuntu 12.04?
<Birex> 192.168.0.33
<Birex> errei
<Birex>  meu ip e variavel
<OliveiraBorges> Birex: tai ?
<Birex> to
<OliveiraBorges> Birex:  eu to com o mesmo problema que voce
<OliveiraBorges> voce conseguiu resolver seu problema ?
<Birex> e vc tem virtua?
<Birex> nao consegui
<OliveiraBorges> tenho Velox
<OliveiraBorges> eu consegui parcialmente
<Birex> deve ser que eles bloqueiam la
<OliveiraBorges> tenta ai
<OliveiraBorges> dyegoborges.no-ip.com:4555
<OliveiraBorges> eu queria conseguir sem ter que precisar colocar 4555
<Birex> nao entra
<OliveiraBorges> vou mexer aqui
<lucascastro> alguém já fez uma "unattended installation", estou testando e acho meu demorado!
<lucascastro> meio*
<Birex> e demorado msm lucas
<Birex> OliveiraBorges, eu acho que eles bloqueiam para as residencias
<Birex> aki tb nao funfa com a 80
<Birex> serao vira comercio, sakou?
<Birex> quem quer a 80 pago o plano comercial
<Birex> que e mais caro
<OliveiraBorges> entao, nao vou conseguir ter um endereco sem precisar colocar a porta ?
<OliveiraBorges> tenta ai agora
<OliveiraBorges> dyegoborges.no-ip.com
<OliveiraBorges> ops
<OliveiraBorges> org
<Birex> nao entra
<Birex> sua porta 80 esta aberta?
<OliveiraBorges> eu mudei de porta
<OliveiraBorges> digita ai
<OliveiraBorges> dyegoborges.no-ip.org:4555
<Birex> agora deu
<Birex> entrou!
<OliveiraBorges> sim, rs
<Birex> tente a 80 ae
<OliveiraBorges> a 80 cai no moden
<Birex> isso
<Birex> pedindo senha
<Birex> putz
<Birex> tah phoda ae
<Birex> isso significa que o seu provedor nao bloqueioa a 80
<Birex> isso e bom
<OliveiraBorges> como assim nao bloqueia ?
<OliveiraBorges> eu queria tirar o moden da 80
<OliveiraBorges> tem como ?
<Birex> seu plano e residencial ou comercial?
<OliveiraBorges> residencial
<Birex> entao
<OliveiraBorges> Velox
<Birex> qual a marca do seu modem
<OliveiraBorges> Dlink 2649b
<OliveiraBorges> 2640b*
<Birex> a tah
<Birex> e vc fez o fw direcionando para o seu servidor interno?
<OliveiraBorges> sim
<Birex> vc tivesse como vc postar a tela fw de seu router seria melhor
<Birex> de um print screen ae e posta no imagehack
<OliveiraBorges> eu to no irc console
<OliveiraBorges> vou tentar te enviar pelo irc
<Birex> no terminal:?
<OliveiraBorges> sim
<lucascastro> Birex: demorado quando baixa todos os pacotes da internet não ?
<Rudolf> lucascastro: depende do seu link, não?
<Birex> lucas, dependa da sua net
<lucascastro> Birex: mas não estou baixando da internet, tenho um link de 5M, estou apenas fazendo um teste, tenho cache dos pacotes.
<Rudolf> Quatro pacientes estão reunidos na sala, com o seu terapeuta.
<Rudolf> O terapeuta pede que se apresentem, que digam qual é sua atividade, e comentem, porque a exercem.
<Rudolf> O primeiro diz:
<Rudolf> - Me chamo Francisco, sou médico porque me agrada tratar da saúde e cuidar das pessoas.
<Rudolf> O segundo se apresenta:
<Rudolf> - Me chamo Angelo. Sou arquiteto porque me preocupa a qualidade de vida das pessoas e como vivem.
<Rudolf> A terceira fala:
<Rudolf> - Meu nome é Maria e sou lésbica. Sou lésbica porque adoro peitos e bundas femininas e fico louca só de pensar em fazer sexo com mulheres.
<Rudolf> O quarto, um caipira diz:
<Rudolf> - Sô Tunico, e inté gorinha achava qui era pedrêro, mais cabei de discubrí qui sô é lésbico...
<Rudolf> lucascastro: então o problema é seu "cache"
<Birex> tente limpar seu cache
<Birex> talvez esteja danificado
<OliveiraBorges> Birex: o arquivo chegou ?
<OliveiraBorges> Birex:  nao acha melhor entrar no meu moden ? rs
<Birex> posso entrar sim
<Birex> qual a senha?
<OliveiraBorges> pvt
<Rudolf> Birex: ta cobrando quanto?
<blackwolf_> ?
<Fraaga> queria saber quais as pastas que tenho que cria com o particionamento
<OliveiraBorges> ai gelra
<OliveiraBorges> alguem pode testar meu servidor
<OliveiraBorges> dyegoborges.no-ip.org
<Birex> se e que tem alguem aki
<OliveiraBorges> estou testando a porta 80
<Birex> isso que phoda
<Birex> achar alguem para testar as coisas e phoda
<Birex> pelo menos para mim aki funfou certinho seu server
<nadie> olá.
<niente> gostaria de saber se esse novo release do ubuntu continua dando problema no grub em dal boot com windows 7 em sisemas 64 bits
<niente> *dual
<Barsan_> %C02 OliveiraBorges seu server não funcionou comigo
<Birex> nao funfou?
<Birex> http://dyegoborges.no-ip.org
<mwallacesd> It works! desde Mexico City
<mwallacesd> Birex o que significa esse nick
<Barsan_> Birex, não consegui abrir
<Birex> e
<Birex> http://dyegoborges.no-ip.org:8080 e agora
<mwallacesd> pede user e senha rei.
<mwallacesd> passa ai
<Birex> o loco
<Birex> nao cara
<mwallacesd> Oo
<Birex> e este aki http://dyegoborges.no-ip.org:80
<mwallacesd> Ué se num qué testa pow?
<mwallacesd> =D
<Birex> eu quero o site
<mwallacesd> Se acha que eu vou bixa seu site pow, eu aqui com toda boa vontade de ajudar
<mwallacesd> Tipo o bom samaritano
<mwallacesd> Oo
<Barsan_> Tá pedindo usuário e senha, esse é teu router?
<Birex> e
<Barsan_> E tú tá colocando ele na net pra que? Quer ser atacado?
<Birex> o router na
<Birex> *nao
<Birex> o site que eu quero
<Birex> ver se funfa externamente
<mwallacesd> Já viu, funciona
<mwallacesd> =)
<mwallacesd> Se quiser mais teste manda user e password.
<Birex> e este aki http://dyegoborges.no-ip.org:80
<mwallacesd> Nós testamos pra você
<mwallacesd> Ou melhor: "Agente" testa (friccionando as mãos)
<Barsan_> Birex, http://dyegoborges.no-ip.org:80 não funfa
<Celso> Birex, http://dyegoborges.no-ip.org:80 aparece a pagina inicial do apache
<Birex> obrigado celso
<Birex> entaum funfou
<Celso> sim
<Birex> otimo
<Barsan_> Birex, No meu não abre não
<Birex> pq sera?
<Birex> pq sera? Barsan_
<Celso> It works!
<Celso> This is the default web page for this server.
<Celso> The web server software is running but no content has been added, yet.
<Birex> Celso, e vc tirar a porta funciona?
<Barsan_> no meu aparece "It Works", Birex
<Birex> obrigado Barsan_
<Celso> funciona
<Birex> beleza
<Barsan_> Cara, nem com reza, Birex
<Birex> pq?
<Barsan_> Na porta 8080, pede senha, na 80 dá It Works
<Birex> isso esta correto
<Birex> isso mesmo
<Barsan_> Então tá beleza
<Birex> obrigado a todos
<Barsan_> Obrigado nada, passa R$ 100,00. KKKKKKKKKKKKK
<Barsan_> Tô zuando, de nada, se precisar estamos aqui
<Rudolf> Barsan_: qual era o erro?
<Birex> o router
<Birex> porta estava errada
<Barsan_> Uma pergunta bem fora do assunto, alguém sabe baixar animes pelo irc?
<Birex> como assim?
<fxd> Barsan_,  tem q procurar uma rede q disponibiliza animes
<Barsan_> Alguém sabe de alguma?
<fxd> anime ñ
<fxd> serie e filme baixo na abjects e criten
<Birex> eu uso o emule
<Rudolf> warez
<Rudolf> depois nego reclama de k-line
<Birex> Barsan_ veja este site: http://www.emuleto.com/
<Birex> tem tudo ali
<Birex> tem seriado japones
<Birex> animes
<Birex> veja la
<Birex> se serve
<Barsan_> Vou dar uma olhada
<Barsan_> valeu
<bino> Lançamento oficial do Apache OpenOffice 3.4: http://va.mu/VFKO #aoo @apacheoo @apacheoobr
<mwallacesd> Já consertaram o problema do menu paste que eu comentei ontem.
<mwallacesd> Legal. Realmente a equipe de desenvolvimento do Ubuntu quebra!
<RodrigO23> Boa tarde pessoal
<mwallacesd> Continuo impressionado com esse caras!
<mwallacesd> Boa RodrigO23
<RodrigO23> Iai mwallacesd
<mwallacesd> Blz?>
<RodrigO23> como q vc tah?
<RodrigO23> belezinha
<liphvf> alguem poderia me ajudar? meu virtual box apresente esse erro:   p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005)
<liphvf> o que faço?
<mwallacesd> Eu to de boa trabalhando, acabei de passar em um traning aqui...
<mwallacesd> 78 telas (90 min.) exame de 20  perguntas
<mwallacesd> Acertei 19...
<mwallacesd> Foi bem.
<RodrigO23> garantiu entao?
<mwallacesd> Bom fiz um modulo (demorei tipo umas 4-5 horas)
<mwallacesd> Agoram faltam 44
<RodrigO23> nossa
<mwallacesd> =(
<mwallacesd> To fudido hahahha
<RodrigO23> asuhsuHSUHUShUHSUHS
<Barsan_> liphvf, você está no grupo do vrtualbox?
<RodrigO23> Rapaiz
<liphvf>  qual grupo?
<Barsan_> liphvf, nos passe mais informações do erro
<Barsan_> vboxusers
<RodrigO23> meu phpmyadmin deu pau
<liphvf>   p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }     NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005)   Console   IConsole {1968b7d3-e3bf-4ceb-99e0-cb7c913317bb}
<RodrigO23> ele acessa ate a tela de logon
<RodrigO23> depois diz que nao foi possivel acessar o host
<RodrigO23> tipo perde a conexao
<RodrigO23> alguem ja teve esse mesmo problema
<chm0d-780> Celso
<chm0d-780> está ai?
<Celso> chm0d-780, opa
<Celso> fala omi
<chm0d-780> desculpa o incomodo
<chm0d-780> se calhar estava ai num pega
<chm0d-780> kkk'
<chm0d-780> só queria mesmo perguntar algo
<chm0d-780> qual cliente mensageiro me recomenda?
<Celso> usei amsn muitos anos e agora estou no emesene
<chm0d-780> notou melhorias ou nem por isso?
<liphvf> ??
<Celso> chm0d-780, achei ele bonzinho
<chm0d-780> ok
<chm0d-780> testou aquele negócio?
<Celso> chm0d-780, nao instalou aqui
<chm0d-780> :<
<chm0d-780> que pena aqui funfou
<Celso> mas como hoje está corrido vou mexer no final de semana com cuca fresca
<chm0d-780> kkkkkkkk
<chm0d-780> até final de semana vc trabalha
<Celso> segunda a sabado
<Rudolf> chm0d-780: vc nao?
<Celso> fila ta pra fora da loja
<chm0d-780> Rudolf eu não
<chm0d-780> final de semana eu tiro um descanso mesmo
<Rudolf> chm0d-780: nao estuda?
<chm0d-780> terminando a fac
<Rudolf> chm0d-780: por isso, nao estuda?
<Rudolf> chm0d-780: de findi?
<Celso> meu filho terminou meio do ano passado
<Celso> agora começou minha filha
<chm0d-780> Rudolf atras do meu intrutor para defender a minha mono
<chm0d-780> Celso que bom :>
<Rudolf> Celso: quais cursos?
 * chm0d-780 não sabe quando é que vai o seu filho terminando a fac
<chm0d-780> Psicológia Rudolf
<Rudolf> chm0d-780: vc faz psico?
<chm0d-780> Celso espero que o meu filho não se perda
<Rudolf> chm0d-780: fácil né?
<Rudolf> chm0d-780: o que v nego que surta
<chm0d-780> Rudolf sim
<chm0d-780> nops
<chm0d-780> não sei pq as pessoas mentalizaram que humanas e sociais são faceis
<Celso> Celso, meu filho terminou ciencias da computação
<Celso> ops
<Rudolf> chm0d-780: não não
<Rudolf> chm0d-780: fácil universitário se perder
<Celso> Rudolf, meu filho terminou ciencias da computação
<Rudolf> chm0d-780: drogas, bebidas, sexo
<Celso> minha filha começou adm
<Rudolf> Celso: parabens
<chm0d-780> Celso kkkk
<Rudolf> a ambos
<Celso> Rudolf, precisa estudar né!!!
<chm0d-780> Rudolf meu filho só tem 2 anos :S
<Celso> chm0d-780, ainda tenho mais uma filha de 10 anos
<chm0d-780> pow cara reproduzindo mesmo hein
<chm0d-780> do geito que DEUS gosta
<Celso> hahahaha
<chm0d-780> kkkk'
<Barsan_> Caindo fora aqui. Té mais tarde
 * chm0d-780 quer ser cmo Celso quando crescer :)
<Celso> o loco
<Celso> chm0d-780,  voce vai ser melhor
<Celso> está estudando
<chm0d-780> Rudolf a educação é a base de uma familia
<Celso> chm0d-780, nunca gostei de estudar
<chm0d-780> :S
<Celso> falo pros meus filhos não me pegarem como exemplo
<chm0d-780> mas gosta de inovação é o que importa
<Celso> apesar de ser autodidata
<Celso> gosto de ler
<Celso> mas nunca gostei de escola
<chm0d-780> mas tem uma vontade de aprender
<chm0d-780> que poucos da sua idade têm
<chm0d-780> vc não deixou a globalização te deixar para trás
<Rudolf> Celso: quem gosta de escola?
<Celso> chm0d-780, so queria que meu filho gostasse mais de linux
<Celso> hahahahaha
<Celso> Rudolf, eu pulava o muro
<chm0d-780> kkkkk'
<Celso> matava aula pra dedel
<chm0d-780> é uma pena :<
<chm0d-780> quem diria hein kkkkkkkk
<Celso> chm0d-780, eu adoro linux e ele adora windows
<chm0d-780> hoje recuperando o time loser
<Rudolf> Celso: seu filho?
<Celso> Rudolf, sim
<Rudolf> Celso: meus pesames
<Celso> ja eu nao consigo usar windows
<RodrigO23> Pessoal
<RodrigO23> alguem ai pode me dar uma ajudinha
<RodrigO23> kkkk
<chm0d-780> meu pai quando vem me visitar ele fica furioso cm os meus pc's
<Rudolf> Celso: ele foi para c# .net?
<Celso> Rudolf, c# .net o que seria?
<Celso> ele é programador de uma empresa em São Paulo
<chm0d-780> eele nem sabe que existe um sistema que não seja windows
<chm0d-780> ele pensa que linux é um tema
<Celso> chm0d-780, saber ele sabe porque ja ve eu no linux
<Celso> acho que uso linux desde 1998
<chm0d-780> :S
<Celso> ou antes
<chm0d-780> quem me dera ter comecado nessa época
<chm0d-780> :<
<Celso> sou da epoca do redhat 5.0
<Birex> eu comecei com o conectiva 3.0
<Celso> depois logo saiu o conectiva 4.0
<Birex> em 1998
<Celso> Birex, então é da minha epoca
<Celso> epoca do winmodens
<Birex> isso
<Celso> conexao discada
<Birex> opa
<Celso> cruiz credo
<Birex> 33600
<Birex> tenho um aki num mmx 233
<Birex> era horrivel
<Birex> nem quero lembrar
<Birex> depois veio a IG
<Birex> em 200 +/-
<Birex> *2000
<Celso> eu tinha que configurar legal,porque sempre dava pau o modem com o som
<Celso> nossa
<chm0d-780> rsrs
<Birex> serio chm0d-780
<Birex> era um terror
<chm0d-780> tenso
<Birex> mas na info eu comecei em 94
<Celso> Birex, na epoca eu tinha um site so pra ajudar o pessoal a configurar os winmodens
<Birex> legal Celso
<chm0d-780> Celso usava o rede hat naquela epoca?
<Celso> chm0d-780, sim
<Celso> usei uns 4 anos
<Celso> slackware uns 4 tb.
<chm0d-780> de red hat só fedora mesmo
<Birex> eu tive o prazer de instalar o conectiva 3.0 num 386 dx33 com 8 mb
<Birex> loucura
<Celso> agora chama fedora
<chm0d-780> sim sei
<Birex> eu usava como servidor http
<Birex> e ssh
<Celso> chm0d-780, na verdade meu nick sempre foi slac
<Celso> como deixei de usar slackware optei por usar meu nome
<chm0d-780> :>
<Celso> vou trabalhar um pouquinho que está quase na hora de fechar a loja
 * chm0d-780 ouvindo história sem pagar que bom
<Celso> depois falamos
<chm0d-780> ok slac
<chm0d-780> ops
<chm0d-780> Celso
<chm0d-780> :D
<mwallacesd> eu também tenho um mmx233 com 64mb EDO roda freebsd 5.3 tem hardmodem usrobotics 32600kbps
<mwallacesd> Era o bixo, nunca caia a conexão
<mwallacesd> Com esse "fela-da-peste"
<mwallacesd> A ISP local cobrava um pulso da 00:00 as 06:00 am
<mwallacesd> Era só alegria na quela epoca...
<mwallacesd> Bons tempos!
<mwallacesd> Meu PCzinho funciona até hoje Birex
<mwallacesd> Um seagate de 4gb barulhento que  só...
<mwallacesd> Lembro que colocava o ftp no ar e nem precisava ver os logs pra ver se tinha conexão entrante...
<mwallacesd> O bixinho literalmente anunciava que tinha visitantes
<mwallacesd> tac tac tac tac trrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrac
<mwallacesd> hahahahahahaha
<mwallacesd> chm0d-780, "rede hat" foi foda la emcima ein? hahaha =D
<chm0d-780> rsrrsrs
<chm0d-780> mwallacesd redhat sei que fez história
<mwallacesd> Bastante, cheguei a usar não me lembro se foi o 7 ou 9
<mwallacesd> Me lembro que foi na mesma epoca que conheci o Slacware 9.1
<mwallacesd> Por isso me confundo
<chm0d-780> ;>
<mwallacesd> Bom deixa eu voltar aqui pra capacitação, ainda falta muita coisa.
<chm0d-780> ok
<Celso> hora de ir pra casa
<Celso> inté
<RodrigO23> alguem ai sabe me dizer se eh possivel ter acesso externo ao phpmyadmin
<acris> RodrigO23: externo como? por url?
<RodrigO23> sim,
<mwallacesd> É normal RodrigO23
<RodrigO23> eu estava acessando normal
<acris> RodrigO23: dá sim, acredito que, dependendo das permissões, ate por ip
<mwallacesd> site.com
<mwallacesd> site.com/admin
<RodrigO23> so que tive que mudar a porta para ter acesso externo
<mwallacesd> vc so deve configurar a url
<mwallacesd> site.com/admin:porta
<RodrigO23> quer ver
<RodrigO23> olha ai
<RodrigO23> http:rodrigoserver.zapto.org/phpmyadmin
<RodrigO23> a pagina abre
<RodrigO23> agora tenta acessa mwallacesd
<mwallacesd> ta funcionando rodr1go
<mwallacesd> http://187.34.250.65:4660/phpmyadmin/
<RodrigO23> digita a o usuario
<mwallacesd> =)
<mwallacesd> me da i
<RodrigO23> root
<rodr1go> mwallacesd, ?
<mwallacesd> e a senha
<mwallacesd> Melhor cria um user de testes
<RodrigO23> melhor neh?
<mwallacesd> passar user de admin por IRC e brecha
<RodrigO23> eu vou mudar a uri mais tarde
<mwallacesd> Mas ta pedindo login e senha filhão, ta funfando de boa, agora é só correr pro abraço
<RodrigO23> sim sim
<RodrigO23> mas quando logamos
<mwallacesd> Lembrado que eu to fora do brasil
<OliveiraBorges> cole galerinha
<OliveiraBorges> do cha
<Birex> opa
<OliveiraBorges> Birex: opa
<L88os> boa noite
<RodrigO23> Putz acho que zuei meu Mysql
<Rudolf> parabéns
<Rudolf> mas vc é um cara eXperto e tem backup
<RodrigO23> MMUUUIITOOO OBRIGADO Rudolf
<RodrigO23> na vdd
<Rudolf> certo?
<RodrigO23> eh um server de testes
<RodrigO23> nao tinha nada
<RodrigO23> eh que esta dando erro 2002
<Rudolf> é, testes voltam a estaca zero se não tiver backup
<RodrigO23> o ruim é ter que reinstalar tudo de novo
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Celso> sudo add-apt-re­po­si­tory ppa:merlwiz79/cin­namon-ppa && sudo apt-get up­date
<Celso> esse comando ja da erro
<Rudolf> qual?
<Celso> chm0d-780, atualiza esse ubuntu e tenta
<Celso> hahaha
<Celso> nao custa tentar
<Celso> Rudolf, agora foi
<Celso> vamos ver esse cinnamon
<chm0d-780> Celso ainda não tenho coragem
<chm0d-780> kkkk
<chm0d-780> preciso de incentivo
<Celso> chm0d-780, ja nao encontrou o pacote
<chm0d-780> qual?
<Celso> cinnmon
<ZZzzZzzz_> Celso,  ppa:gwendal-lebihan-dev/cinnamon-stable
<chm0d-780> sim já
<chm0d-780> mas antes
<Celso> ZZzzZzzz_, obrigado
<chm0d-780> sudo add-apt-repository
<chm0d-780> ppa:gwendal-lebihan-
<chm0d-780> dev/cinnamon-stable
<chm0d-780> sudo apt-get update
<chm0d-780> sudo apt-ge
<chm0d-780> i
<chm0d-780> meu teclado hj tirou o dia pra me zuar
<Rudolf> teclado troll
<chm0d-780> install
<chm0d-780> cinnamon
<chm0d-780> Rudolf sim kkkkkkkk
<chm0d-780> sudo apt-get update
<chm0d-780> sudo apt-get install
<chm0d-780> cinnamon
<Celso> chm0d-780, agora está instalando
<chm0d-780> :>
<Celso> chm0d-780, acho que nao demora muito vai atualizar seu ubuntu
<chm0d-780> feliz!!
<Celso> hahahahahaha
<chm0d-780> kkkkkk'
<chm0d-780> sem o cinnamon não
<chm0d-780> :D
<chm0d-780> mas o seu incentivo está ajudando muito
<chm0d-780> ;>
<ZZzzZzzz_> alguen sabe aonde é que se muda as propriadades de lançamento de un icone no dash
<Celso> ja volto
<Celso> chm0d-780, gostei hein!!!
<chm0d-780> :>
<chm0d-780> ainda bem
<chm0d-780> envangelizado já
<chm0d-780> kkkkkkkkk
<Celso> kakaakakak
<chm0d-780> ele é um projecto do mint
<chm0d-780> mas disponibilizado para algumas distros
<chm0d-780> mas pera ai
<chm0d-780> Celso vc instalou aonde?
<Celso> https://plus.google.com/photos/109315828134255253753/albums/5736837757809929105/5740308442379329538
<Celso> ve se ficou chique na bota
<Prime-ES> Boa noite meu amigos
<Celso> Prime-ES, boa noite
<Prime-ES> estão quebrando muito a cabeça por ai
<Prime-ES> ?
<Prime-ES> fala ai Chm0d-780
<chm0d-780> opa
<chm0d-780> Prime-ES
<chm0d-780> sussa?
<Prime-ES> terminar de configurar meu notezinho.
<chm0d-780> Celso net lerd
<chm0d-780> freebsd?
<chm0d-780> Celso ficou massa :>
<Prime-ES> qual é a boa ai chm0d ?
<chm0d-780> cinnamon
 * chm0d-780 pq eu no pc do Celso essas coisas pegam?:D
 * chm0d-780 pq q no pc do Celso essas coisas pegam?:D
<Prime-ES> estão testando ?
<Celso> gostei porque nao sou muito de usar icones
<chm0d-780> eu ja usava ele no fedora 16
<Celso> a tela fica limpa
<Prime-ES> eu tbm não sou de usa icones, ai eu uso o gnome-do, quebra um galho
<chm0d-780> show de bola Celso
<chm0d-780> bom programa
<chm0d-780> procura tudo
<chm0d-780> tenho ele aqui recomendo
<haesbaert> esse canal era mais cheio antes nao ?
<amq> estou com um probleminha chato no Xchat, é só eu clicar em minimizar simplesmente ele fecha totalmente, como faço para reverter isso?
<amq> O pior é que tenho de trocar de nick name, mas os anteriores ficam abertos
<amq> estou com 3 neste momento :(
<Pskol> xchato
<Celso> amp tentou excluir o .xchat2 e configurar denovo?
<amq> esse bug apareceu só hoje
<Pskol> na verdade ele nao deve tar fechando... ele deve sumir
<Pskol> ele nao fica ali perto do relogio?
<haesbaert> amq: ps auxwww | grep -i xchat
<amq> não
<haesbaert> ou pgrep xchat
<Pskol> auxwww?
<chm0d-780> :s
<haesbaert> Pskol: que tem ?
<amq> 2316
<amq> 2349
<amq> 2367
<amq> 2386
<amq> 2420
<amq>   Apareceu esses numeros
<haesbaert> ehhehe
<Pskol> so ps aux resolve ne
<haesbaert> Pskol: depois tu me ensina os parametros do ps :)
<Pskol> ps aux | grep .....
<amq> ?
<haesbaert> amq: eles tao abertos ainda, tua wm so nao deve estar mostrando eles, pkill xchat vai matar todos (tu vai cair tb)
<Celso> hahahaha
<amq> está sim , olha os nomes "Alva, Alvaro_ e amq
<haesbaert> Celso: ?
<Celso> haesbaert, ele nao matou o processo
<haesbaert> amq: tenta terminar eles: pkill xterm
<haesbaert> *arghh, xchat
<chm0d-780> ou mata por cada pid mesmo
<Pskol> ou reinicia o pc logo kkkkk
<haesbaert> acho q o binario do xchat nao é xchat minusculo
<amq> ?????? não teve nenhum dos processos encerrados
<haesbaert> for x in $(ps auxwww| grep -i xchat) ; do kill $x ; done
<haesbaert> arghhh
<haesbaert> perae
<haesbaert> se o pgrep retornou, o pkill tem q achar.
<haesbaert> pgrep xchat retorna aqueles 5 pids nao ?
<amq> sim
<haesbaert> pkill -KILL xchat
<chm0d-780> tombou kkkkk
<haesbaert> nao vai me dizer que xchat faz catch de sigterm agora
<amq> fiz como relataram, mas é so solicitar o botão minimizar e o Xchat fecha
<haesbaert> suspeito que o xchat va pro systrace
<haesbaert> alias, systrace nada, systray
<haesbaert> amq: gnome ?
<amq> Unity
<haesbaert> que isso ?
<haesbaert> isso é uma wm ?
<Celso> sim
<haesbaert> amq: procura nas preferencias do xchat, algo como systray, desabilita.
<amq> "enable system tray icon" é esse?
#ubuntu-br 2012-05-09
<haesbaert> sounds like it
<alva> haesbaert, desabilitei mas não deu certo não
<haesbaert> bom entao n sei, nunca usei essas paradas
<alva> vou reiniciar o pc, se o problema continuar vou desistalar e instalar o Gnome Chat
<pibarnas> haesbaert: weechat
<alvaro_> Haesbaert, por incrivel que pareça funcionou :O
<haesbaert> pibarnas: bleargh, gpl3
<alvaro_> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, está me dando sustos uma vez ou outra
<ZZzzZzzz_> alvaro instala o  xchat-gnome-indicator
<ZZzzZzzz_> oops ele foi se embora
<pibarnas> haesbaert: ?
<haesbaert> weechat é gpl3
<pibarnas> haesbaert: e?
<haesbaert> e bom, eu evito gpl a todo custo.
<pibarnas> haesbaert: use bitchx então,
<Pskol> baixa o mIRC
<Pskol> :}
<pibarnas> Pskol: tb pode ser. :)
<haesbaert> eu uso irssi
<haesbaert> é o unico q tem plugin de icb
<Rudolf> haesbaert: o que ser icb?
<Pskol> irssi eh gpl tbm
<Pskol> nao eh?
<haesbaert> é gpl2
<haesbaert> mas eu uso a mto tempo pra mudar
<Pskol> hm
<haesbaert> Rudolf: é um protocolo semelhante a irc, http://www.icb.net/
<Rudolf> haesbaert: o que tem contra gpl?
<Pskol> ja usei irssi, mas hj pra mim nao da mais
<Rudolf> haesbaert: let's see
<haesbaert> Rudolf: não é free
<haesbaert> imho
<Rudolf> Pskol: pq?
<pibarnas> haesbaert: eu uso glp aqui no meu prédio. tb não é free. :/
<Pskol> Rudolf, pq nao tenho saco de fica nos atalhos,  e ele nao pisca quando alguem diz algo pra vc
<Pskol> kkk
<Rudolf> Pskol: tem plugin para osd
<haesbaert> pibarnas: predio ?
<Rudolf> Pskol: que "pisca" quando alguém te chama
<haesbaert> Pskol: isso é uma feature
<pibarnas> haesbaert: humrum
<haesbaert> eu odeio quando algo "pisca"
<Pskol> Rudolf, eh mas to procurando coisas faceis.. to mei sem tempo de ficar futricando.. ja pego um pronto e foda-se :)
<Rudolf> Pskol: tendi
<Rudolf> Pskol: tipo windows
<haesbaert> nao vejo o extress, é configurar uma vez e pronto
<Pskol> pq nao?
<Rudolf> haesbaert: yeap
<Rudolf> haesbaert: sem falar que é só salvar o .irssi
<OliveiraBorges> fala galerinha do Ch'a
<Rudolf> haesbaert: e portá-lo
<Rudolf> Pskol: mas, gosto
<Rudolf> Pskol: só queria saber por que
<Rudolf> já entendi
<Pskol> Rudolf, eu tbm gosto.. mas agora uso o pc pra trabalho e entro no irc so quando to coçando o saco
<Pskol> rs
<haesbaert> Rudolf: pq portar ?
<pibarnas> OliveiraBorges: do chá?
<haesbaert> meu home é via nfs, eu nunca toco nele.
<Rudolf> haesbaert: é, e tu compartilha com o pc do trampo
<Rudolf> haesbaert: da faculdade
<Rudolf> haesbaert: uma blza
<Rudolf> haesbaert: dica, tira essa merda de nfs dae
<Rudolf> haesbaert: use algo decente
<Rudolf> nfs não é de deus
<haesbaert> Rudolf: no trampo obviamente eu tenho outro home
<haesbaert> mas na minha rede de casa eu logo em qualquer maquina e vejo o mesmo ambiente.
<OliveiraBorges> alguem ai ja instalou o Asterix
<haesbaert> Rudolf: qual o problema com nfs ?
<Pskol> asterix e obelix? kkk
<OliveiraBorges> qual que eh o de voip ? rs
<Pskol> asterisk
<OliveiraBorges> isso, rs
<OliveiraBorges> se eu tiver um servidor nao preciso comprar creditos ?
<Pskol> vc precisa de uma operadora ou uma conta de voip
<juniormachado> Boa Noite pessoal ?!
<Pskol> claro com creditos, a nao ser que vc so receba
<OliveiraBorges> pensava que se eu tivesse um servidor proprio
<OliveiraBorges> nao precisaria de operadoras
<juniormachado> alguêm já conseguiu instalar o programa Quartus II, aquela plataforma pra sistemas digitais ?
<OliveiraBorges> achei que eu mesmo seria operadora
<Pskol> OliveiraBorges, pra ligar pra outro ramal vc nao gasta "creditos" mas pra ligar pra fora sim
<Pskol> vc pode configurar dois sistemas voip entre cidades diferentes por exemplo.. ai as l;igaçoes entre eles seriam de graça, pela internet
<OliveiraBorges> quanto em media e o preco dos creditos na operadora ?
<OliveiraBorges> eu estava querendo especificamente para torpedoz de voz
<Rudolf> haesbaert: instabilidade, confiança, e com certeza tem opções melhores
<juniormachado> baixei o aquivo .sh dele mas ele aparece a seguinte mensagem paste.ubuntu.com/977030/
<haesbaert> Rudolf: instabilidade e confianca /
<haesbaert> como assim, nfs é absurdamente maduro.
<haesbaert> e qual a opcao melhor ?
<Rudolf> http://www.openafs.org/
<haesbaert> ah para.
<Rudolf> bom, quem avisa amigo é
<haesbaert> que tipo de problema tu teve com nfs ?
<Rudolf> sincronia
<Rudolf> seg fault
<Rudolf> kernel panic
<Rudolf> mas, era um cluster
<Rudolf> com arquivos sendo escritos  e apagados a todo instante da ordem de 100G ou mais
<haesbaert> bom, eu faco build remoto do dpb via nfs e nunca tive problema.
<ZZzzZzzz_> juniormachado,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11483665
<haesbaert> e ainda consigo ~40MB/s
<Rudolf> haesbaert: na época adotei teste http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GFS2
<tonao35> boa noite
<Rudolf> tonao35: o p a
<haesbaert> n conheco
<tonao35> to com um problema aqui
<tonao35> adicioneo um repositorio e ta dando problema
<tonao35> "sudo apt-add-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-next"
<tonao35> agora da erro quando vou dar um sudo apt-get update
<tonao35> essa mensagem
<tonao35> E: Tipo 'net/mozillateam/firefox-next/ubuntu' não é conhecido na linha 2 na lista de fontes /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mozillateam-firefox-next-precise.list
<tonao35> E: A lista de fontes não pode ser lida.
<tonao35> que faço?
<tonao35> alguem sabe ??
<Rudolf> Celso: ajuda o menino
<insano> tonao35, posta o conteudo do arquivo /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mozillateam-firefox-next-precise.list
<Rudolf> http://static.minilua.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/409122_267235626674994_233381036727120_667660_1746639474_n_thumb.jpg
<tonao35> insano, # deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-next/ubuntu precise main #Firefox Beta Official PPA
<tonao35> net/mozillateam/firefox-next/ubuntu precise main
<insano> tonao35, usa o pastebin
<tonao35> insano sou bastante leigo
<insano> pastebin é uma ferramenta para copiar e colar código
<insano> pesquisa no google
<tonao35> eu abri aqui com o nautilus
<insano> OK
<tonao35> to no editor
<tonao35> pode falr
<insano> ????
<tonao35> pode escrever que ok
<tonao35> ok
<insano> cara, cola o conteudo do arquivo no pastebin
<tonao35> ok
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> KAAAAAAAMEEEEEEE
<tonao35> pronto
<insano> qual é o link?
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> HAAAAAAAMEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<tonao35> http://paste.ubuntu.com/977060/plain/
<Rudolf> clap clap clap clap clap clap
<tonao35> rUDOLF, NUNCA FIZ ISSO
<insano> tonao35, http://pastebin.com/
<tonao35> sou leigo
<Rudolf> tonao35: mais palmas então
<Rudolf> clap clap clap clap clap clap
<tonao35> insano, mandei nesse link ai http://paste.ubuntu.com/977060/plain/
<insano> tonao35, usa o pastebin
<insano> http://pastebin.com/
<tonao35> veja se ta certo
<tonao35> http://pastebin.com/N8Be1Auu
<Rudolf> alguém tem um script bom para derreter processador
<Rudolf> ?????
<Rudolf> preciso testar umas pastilhas peltier
<insano> tonao35,
<insano> http://pastebin.com/BKA8YPeM
<insano> deixa teu arquivo assim
<insano> tá mal formatado
<haesbaert> rudolf: while true ; do done
<tonao35> ok
<Rudolf> haesbaert: demora
<tonao35> substituir esse
<tonao35> isso?
<haesbaert> 28421 haesbaer  64    0  708K  524K onproc/1  -         0:55 92.53% ksh
<insano> tonao35, edita o arquivo e deixa do jeito que mandei
<tonao35> ok
<Rudolf> haesbaert: demora para aquecer
<Rudolf> haesbaert: já testei aqui
<insano> depois dá um update
<tonao35> certo
<insano> Rudolf, tenta aumentar o clock na bios
<tonao35> insano, blçz  vc e o cara
<tonao35> obrigado
<insano> tonao35, tranquilo
<tonao35> valeu mesmo
<tonao35> brigadoa
<tonao35> brigadao
<Rudolf> insano: já fiz isso
<insano> Rudolf, não funcionou?
<Rudolf> insano: mas preciso dar uma subida substancial rapidamente
<haesbaert> bleargh faz um programa de 4 linhas chamando md5 em um buffer nao maior que a L1
<Rudolf> insano: sim, a mobo tem controle de overclock
<Rudolf> insano: é uma msi
<haesbaert> mas n vai alterar tanto.
<insano> tonao35, disponha
<tonao35> blz, abraço
<haesbaert> Rudolf: md5 -ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt
<haesbaer1> Rudolf: md5 -ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt
<haesbaer1> Rudolf: md5 -ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt
<Rudolf> haesbaert: nada como o bom e velho calculo de pi
<haesbaer1> nao, pi usa fpu, deve esquentar menos.
<haesbaer1> e tu gera troca de contexto o tempo inteiro
<insano> Rudolf, roda algum processo muito pesado e aumenta o nice dele
<haesbaer1> é, o nice é uma boa, ou recompila ele com sched_setscheduler(SCHED_FIFO)
<haesbaer1> e roda pelo menosu m numero igual ao teu numero de cores obviamente.
<haesbaert> insano: um processo "pesado" pode n ser uma boa, tem que ser um processo pequeno
<haesbaert> insano: tu nao quer fazer cache trashing, se nao tu passa mais tempo esperando memoria do que executando instrucoes.
<haesbaert> qto menos endereços gerados, melhor.
<insano> haesbaert, verdade
<Rudolf> haesbaert: a maquina tem 1 core
<Rudolf> haesbaert: é um amd64 3000
<Rudolf> haesbaert: aqueles primeiros
<insano> acho que o ideal seria um while(true) e bota um monte de ponto flutuante com um nice alto
<Rudolf> haesbaert: é um projeto de fisica 2
<haesbaert> serio, esqeuntar um amd64 3000 é só ligar :)
<insano> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> fork bomb
<haesbaert> Rudolf: nem, pra q tu quer fazer syscall
<haesbaert> hA, isso me remete a uma pergunta
<haesbaert> mto bacana
<haesbaert> suponha q tu tem um fork bomb em andamento
<haesbaert> tu so tem uma shell logada como root
<haesbaert> como tu resolve ?
<haesbaert> resolver == parar o fork bomb obviamente.
<Rudolf> reboot
<Rudolf> supondo que posso rebootar
<haesbaert> nopes, reboot n é uma opcao
<haesbaert> esqueci de mencionar isso
<Known_problems> quero localizar videos no meu HD, algum utilitario em especifico? para localizar?
<Known_problems> visto que alguns naum tem extencao?
<haesbaert> find(1)
<Rudolf> Known_problems: find / file ?
<haesbaert> bah ninguem vai tentar, é um problema tao bacana :P
<Rudolf> haesbaert: sim, travou aqui
<Rudolf> hueheiuheiuheiuheiue
<Rudolf> haesbaert: e nem deu para perceber
<Known_problems> Rudolf, mais como que ele identifica que eh video.
<Known_problems> ?
<Rudolf> Known_problems: file
<haesbaert> Known_problems: file -bi arquivo
<Known_problems> quero que ele auto identifique, sem eu especificar o nome nem a extencao
<insano> haesbaert, killall -9 nomedoprocesso
<Known_problems> quero fazer uma verredura no meu HD atraz de videos.
<licensed> alguem sabe pq meu benchmark do browser fica muito lento no linux? (meu pc é bom) http://ie.microsoft.com/testdrive/Performance/FishIETank/
<OliveiraBorges> alguem ai interessado em digital forense ?
<insano> OliveiraBorges, 0/
<Known_problems> alguns sem extencao, por ser flah.
<haesbaert> insano: ok essa é a tentativa ingenua, nao funciona pq a medida que tu mata 1 processo, nasceram N, onde N = numero anterior de processos :(
<haesbaert> insano: tu nunca vai conseguir matar, pq eles se multiplicam exponencialmente.
<Birex> OliveiraBorges, sua net e de quanto?
<Rudolf> licensed: flash?
<insano> while :; do killall -9 nome do processo;
<licensed> Rudolf, html5
<Rudolf> licensed: porra, microsoft cara
<nogh> Fala galera to finalmente pra asistir os vingadores :)
<Rudolf> licensed: pq será que tá lento
<haesbaert> insano: mesma coisa, nao tem como tu fazer isso em tempo (mas isso pode ser parte da solucao)
<haesbaert> no momento q tu matar 1 cara, todos uotros processos forkaram, entende ?
<haesbaert> se tu tem 5 processos, no momento q tu mata 1, ja nasceram 4
<insano> hmmm
<Rudolf> licensed: o que seria uma boa velocidade?
<licensed> Rudolf, 60fps +-
<licensed> Rudineiw, nao tem nada a ver de microsoft nao
<Rudolf> licensed: aqui tá dando 30 sem nvidia num xxxterm da vida
<haesbaert> insano: dica/pergunta: será que tu consegue rodar processos ? a tabela de processos tem um limite :)
<Rudolf> 35
<OliveiraBorges> Birex: vai no pvt
<haesbaert> hehehe alguem usa xxxterm
<licensed> Rudolf, é porque o linux renderiza tudo por software
<haesbaert> fora do openbsd, legal.
<licensed> Rudolf, e nao por gpu.. a unica coisa q eu sei que usa gpu é o flash
<Celso> ping
<Celso> to indo
<Celso> sono
<haesbaert> insano: dica, quais são os unicos 2 sinais uncatchable ?
<Rudolf> licensed: pronto, tá explicado
<Rudolf> licensed: mas sua placa de video está com o drive proprietário
<Rudolf> licensed: meu linux com nvidia tá dando 120FPS
<Rudolf> Known_problems: uma ideia
<licensed> Rudolf, esqueci de falar.. tem que colocar mil peixes
<licensed> Rudolf, tambem nao tem nada a ver com drivers proprietarios
<licensed> tu nao entendeu ainda Rudolf ? nao tem nada a ver com driver
<insano> haesbaert, kill e stop
<Rudolf> find ./ -type f ! -name "*.*" -exec file {} \;
<haesbaert> insano: boa, tu consegue executar 'kill' na shell ?
<insano> claro
<Known_problems> Rudolf, uis! comandin
<haesbaert> insano: pq ?
<Rudolf> licensed: mas aqui COM o driver proprietário foi melhor
<haesbaert> insano: lembra, a tabela de processos ta cheia, fork() agora falha.
<Rudolf> licensed: pq será?
<insano> haesbaert, entendi...
<insano> não há como iniciar mais um
<licensed> Rudolf, mas deu mais de 100fps com mil peixes?
<haesbaert> insano: exato,
<haesbaert> insano: agora a pergunta é: o comando kill, é um programa ?
<Rudolf> licensed: 75FPS
<insano> haesbaert, sim
<haesbaert> insano: check your facts
<haesbaert> type kill
<insano> realmente
<haesbaert> :)
<insano> ele gera o sinal
<haesbaert> por isso kill é um builtin
<haesbaert> tu ve a solucao agora ?
<Rudolf> Known_problems: mas tu viu, vc vai ter que mandar um | grep "avi", por exemplo
<insano> kill -9 nomedoprocesso então?
<Known_problems> Rudolf, o gerenciador de arquivos Nautilus, visualiza arquivos de video, sem a necessidade de se determinar a extencao da mesma. correto
<licensed> Rudineiw, mil peixes ficou a 75fps? printa ai
<Rudolf> Known_problems: não sei, não uso gerenciador de arquivos
<haesbaert> insano: nopes, tu manda SIGSTOP pra todos processos, e pra isso tu vai precisar da lista de todos processos sem forkar, da pra pegar do /proc no linux
<haesbaert> depois q todos tiverem parados
<haesbaert> tu pode mandar SIGKILL
<Known_problems> entao, pq naum existir um utilitario que varra o disco em busca do tipo de arquivo. ao inves de espeficica-lo?
<Rudolf> Known_problems: tae, desenvolva-o
<haesbaert> Known_problems: welcome to unix
<haesbaert> ou linux :/
<Rudolf> ou bsd
<insano> haesbaert, saquei
<Known_problems> Rudolf, pois eh, se ja num inventaram... por isso a percura.
<haesbaert> por unix fica sub-entendido bsd.
<haesbaert> :)
<insano> haesbaert, e o /etc/security/limits.conf
<insano> ?
<haesbaert> insano: boa, isso resolveria :), mas infelizmente alguns oligas desabilitam os limites
<insano> haesbaert, olhei aqui a solução
<insano> em tempo de execução do processo
<insano> while (sleep 100 &!) do; done
<insano> funciona?
<haesbaert> hmmmm interessante
<haesbaert> acho que sim
<haesbaert> deixa eu pensar
<insano> aí mata o processo
<haesbaert> ok tu começa a trocar os processos malvados por sleeps
<haesbaert> mas pra isso funcionar
<haesbaert> tu teria q trocar TODOS
<haesbaert> to pensando
<haesbaert> acho q nao funciona na real
<haesbaert> tu so tem um monte de processo dormindo
<haesbaert> eles ainda lotam a tua proctable
<haesbaert> o problema é parar os forks
<insano> enquanto eles dormem tu mata
<haesbaert> ok, tu tem n processos dormindo
<haesbaert> mas tu ainda tem N processos forkando
<haesbaert> e eles forkam exponencialmente,
<haesbaert> a ideia parece ser substituir os que forkam pelo os que dormem
<haesbaert> mas nao consigo ver a ponto onde os que forkam morrem e os que dormem "dominam"
<haesbaert> a medida que um que dormia terminar
<haesbaert> os que forkam vao forkar
<insano> haesbaert, um processo que não possa criar novas instâncias de si mesmo, não fica em espera e logo se finaliza.
<insano> por isso a solução funciona
<haesbaert> ok ele se finaliza, mas assim q ele finaliza, nasce um q forka
<insano> não pq tem a condição do laço
<insano> durante o tempo todos os processos já terão terminado
<insano> s*
<haesbaert> nao enxergo
<haesbaert> o q impede eles de terminar e criar outros ?
<insano> é que quando ele fica em espera ele não consegue criar novas intancias de si mesmo e finaliza
<insano> e o while garante que terá um tempo de espera
<insano> evitando assim que sobre alguma instancia
<haesbaert> ainda n enxergo
<haesbaert> o problema n é a shell n conseguir forkar
<haesbaert> o problema é tu fazer os outros caras do fork bomb pararam de forkar
<insano> como eles estão em espera, eles param
<chm0d-780> aos que ficam
<chm0d-780> desejo uma boa noite
<insano> haesbaert, vi aqui http://www.tocadoelfo.com.br/2007/05/fork-bomb-no-faam-isso-em-ksa.html
<haesbaert> insano: vou pensar melhor depois
<OliveiraBorges> fala galera
<OliveiraBorges> alguem ai ?
<Pskol> hum
<OliveiraBorges> Pskol: existe algum canal de seguranca da informacao ?
<Pskol> OliveiraBorges, nunca vi
<Pskol> OliveiraBorges, mas pode fala no canal aki mesmo
<OliveiraBorges> estava querendo alguem pra trocar ideia sobre direito informatico, digital forense
<MarconM> boa noite a todos
<OliveiraBorges> MarconM:  boa noite
<MarconM> OliveiraBorges: boa noite
<OliveiraBorges> qual a boa
<OliveiraBorges> ?
<SuBmUnDo> boa noite
<MarconM> OliveiraBorges: fazendo trabalho de contabilidade
<MarconM> isso é xato pacas
<MarconM> afff
<MarconM> SuBmUnDo: boa noite
<OliveiraBorges> Masduqe|Off:  voce ta fazendo trabalho de contabilidade ?
<OliveiraBorges> SuBmUnDo: Noite boa
<OliveiraBorges> Fala galera
<OliveiraBorges> alguem quer dar uma bolinha ?
<xGrind> dar bolinha?
<OliveiraBorges> kkkk
<OliveiraBorges> kd a galera
<OliveiraBorges> alguem ?
<pibarnas> ?
<OliveiraBorges> tem como usar o wifi pela maquina virtual ?
<pibarnas> não sei. nunca usei máquina virtual.
<patrick_> alguem ai acordado ainda?
<vitorlobo> alguem ai sabe onde q abre arquivo .anm?
<barna> bom Dia!
<Celso> bom dia
<barna> bom dia
<Prime-ES> bom dia a todos q madrugam
<paico> bom dia
<Prime-ES> bom dia paico, acho q somos os primeiros do dia.
<paico> heheh
<barna> eu to aki desde 5:30, mas ninguem respondeu meu bom dia......
<Prime-ES> acho q eu não estava no canal ainda, mais bom dia
<barna> bom dia!
<paico> bom dia barna!
<paico> atrasado mas acho q ta valendo
<paico> heheh
<barna> hehehehheehhe
<barna> valeu
<paico> :D
<Celso> opa bom dia barna ; paico
<Prime-ES> bom dia Celso
<Prime-ES> aos pouco os pessoal vai chegando.
<Rudolf> "os pessoal" é bem tosco hein
<Prime-ES> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Celso> Prime-ES: bom dia
<Celso> Rudolf: bom dia
<Rudolf> Celso: dia
<paico> bom dia Celso
<delki8> Bom dia pessoal
<Cuki> bom dia galera
<delki8> Bom dia Cuki
<Cuki> dia delki8
<delki8> (Estou tentando enturmar)
<Cuki> 0/
<Cuki> hi5
<barna> dia delki8
<barna> delki8, novo aki?
<delki8> barna, sou sim. Vamo ver se firmo
<barna> delki8, Seja Bem Vindo!
<delki8> barna, Muito agradecido!
<barna> massa, é isso ai, aprender e ensinar......
<submundo> bom dia a todos !
<LACabeza> D':
<LACabeza> alguém mais ai ta tento problemas com som no 12.04?
<barna> LACabeza, quais problemas???
<LACabeza> Eu tenho 2 placas de som, a saída normal do notebook e uma outra do meu headset (que é usb e aparece como uma placa própria)
<LACabeza> dae na configurações de som, eu deveria conseguir alternar e escolher qual placa quero usar
<LACabeza> mas não
<LACabeza> ta funcionando muito bem isso
<barna> em outra versão do ubuntu funfava de boa LACabeza ?
<LACabeza> sim, até a 11.10, nunca deu problema
<LACabeza> o estranho é que na 12.04 tb funciona... quando quer
<barna> o 12.04 aki ta com xfce, num to usando unity, é um pouco diferente!
<LACabeza> o problema é intermitente...
<barna> LACabeza, eu tenho tido problemas parecidos, de horas funfar, horas não!
<barna> com o 12.04, mas acredito q logo logo ele fique mais estavel!
<barna> ainda ta muito novo!!!!
<LACabeza> bem, eu ainda prefiro o 12.04, apesar de tudo, pq ele corrigiu uns problemas que eram bem mais criticos, então vou ter que chupar a manga mesmo. xD
<barna> LACabeza, aki é o 3g q fica assim!
<LACabeza> sei
<barna> descubri q seu tirar tudo as USB e iniciar ele funfa blz!!!
<LACabeza> xD
<barna> mas se iniciar com qualquer coisa na usb ele da pau no 3g!
<LACabeza> foi o que eu fiz
<barna> mesmo q seja o mouse!
<LACabeza> quando entrei aqui, tava zuado, mas agora nesse instante, já ta funfando...
<barna> o ideal seria reportar esse erro, pra eles poderem corrigir!
<LACabeza> bem, eu não cheguei a tirar o mouse, apenas tirei e coloquei denovo o headset
<LACabeza> pois eh, mas eu não tenho muitas informações pra reportar...
 * barna vai na padaria e ja volta!
<LACabeza> "Meu headset usb funciona quando quer, arruma isso aew" não ajudaria muita coisa heehhe
<Coelhinha> boas
<LACabeza> Colé
<[orca]> fala galeraa!
<[orca]> qt tempo em? uaua
<[orca]> alguma novidade? uaua
<barna> [orca], boa tarde!
<barna> só os bugs do 12.04......
<[orca]> bah
<[orca]> o 12.04 ta bugado?
<[orca]> e bom dia não?
<barna> é verdade!
<barna> hehehehehehe
<barna> é q eu costumo acordar depois das 14h, num to acostumado e falar/escrever dia!
<[orca]> barna: por isso que uso ainda a 10.10 risada
<[orca]> po agora eu ri
<delki8> LACabeza, barna : Eu tava tendo problema com o 12.04 no desk do trabalho, se eu colocar o fone de ouvido na saída traseira da máquina o som sai cortando quando o volume do sistema está mais alto (pois é...) e quando coloco na saída frontal ele toca direitinho
<[orca]> n ta com problema físico né?
<delki8> [orca], É possível, mas como não vou instalar Windows pra testar, deixa assim mesmo ;)
<[orca]> risada
<[orca]> instala o rwindows numa maquina virtual...
<[orca]> barna: tu n usa ubuntu né?
<barna> [orca], uso sim! ubuntu, ubuntu studio e debian
<[orca]> barna: qual a vercao do teu ubuntu?
<barna> instalados, lucid 32, lucid studio 64, precise studio 64.
<[orca]> barna: que vercao?
<[orca]> eu caí...
<barna> instalados, lucid 32, lucid studio 64, precise studio 64.
<barna> a instalar precise 64 gnome
<[orca]> mas
<[orca]> as vercoes dos linuxs
<barna> os debian to sem agora!
<barna> vou instalar o debian squeeze 64 e wheezy 64
<[orca]> tipo
<[orca]> ubuntu 12.04 e taus qua a vercao neste sentido
<[orca]> os de 32 e 64 n é a arquitetura?
<barna> sim
<barna> 10.04, 10.04 studio, 12.04 studio instalados
<[orca]> aha!
<[orca]> tu ainda usa a vercao 10 né? uaua
<[orca]> barna: tb, nunca mais mechi no sudoers acho...........................
<barna> a instalar, 12.04 normal + gnome... debian 6.0 e 7
<barna> heheheheehehhe
<[orca]> risada
<delki8> barna, o que são esses studios?
<[orca]> aquilo é coisa chata de concertar
<barna> delki8, uma versão modificado do ubuntu pra produção de video/audio/imagem!
<barna> delki8, usaram ele pra fazer o filme Avatar!
<pauloolhos> barna:
<barna> fala pauloolhos
<delki8> barna, mentira cara, sério? É robusto assim?!
<[orca]> barna: po nemk sabia que era tao bom assim ua
<barna> c ta doido???? holywood ta usando ele em peso~
<barna> !
<delki8> Eu sempre ouvi que mac reina absoluto quando o assunto é esse
<delki8> então não é bem assim?
<barna> nops! na verdade o mac ta perdendo mercado geral pro ubuntu!
<barna> pq ele é muito caro e num é tão potente assim!
<barna> vc monta desktop muito melhor com o mesmo valor de um mac! e com ubuntu studio ele fica muito mais rapido q qualquer mac do mercado!
<[orca]> ainda sonho um dia a microsoft falir kakakkak
<barna> 2
<barna> [orca], delki8, http://meupinguim.com/ubuntu-linux-chave-sucesso-avatar/
<pauloolhos> orca
<pauloolhos> isso numca vai acontecer
<barna> nunca diga nunca
<barna> heheheheheehehe
<delki8> barna, valeu cara, vou dar uma olhada agora
<barna> :)
<FernandoBasso> Estou com uma impressora epson tx115. Ela imprime tudo menos preto. Tem tinta preta. Alguma ideia?
<Birex|Off> os jatos estao limpos?
<barna> putz, epson tem os bicos no cabeçote!
<barna> se entupiu é um trampo arrumar!
<barna> pode ser o chip do cartucho tb!
<barna> FernandoBasso, o cartucho é novo ou recarregado?
<barna> adoro isso, o kra pergunta e num responde......
<Rudolf> kkkkk
<Rudolf> barna: help desk
<barna> pocha to doente, num posso sair de casa, num posso trabalhar.....
<barna> o melhor q posso fazer é ficar aki!!!!
<barna> ja fazia tempo q eu num conseguia ficar aki ajudando e trocando idea!
<RodrigO23> Boa tarde pessoal
<barna> boa
<RodrigO23> iai barna
<RodrigO23> como q vc tah
<barna> doente mas vivo!
<barna> e vc?
<RodrigO23> Doente rapá?
<RodrigO23> ixi
<barna> :(
<RodrigO23> pow eu toh bem
<RodrigO23> oque vc tem?
<barna> resfriado, febre etc....
<RodrigO23> vixiii
<RodrigO23> tbm com esse tempo maluco
<barna> ta osso!
<RodrigO23> ow barna vc manja algo de ssh?
<barna> absolutamente nada!
<barna> mas tem uma galera aki q manja!
<RodrigO23> putz eh que eu toh numa sinuca de bico
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkkkkkk
<barna> rodr1go, manja de ingles?
<RodrigO23> nao sou totalmente fluente, mas me viro bem
<RodrigO23> heh
<barna> #ssr
<barna> * #ssh
<barna> quem sabe lá eles pode te ajudar!
<RodrigO23> avo tenta
<GTK_Thi> como eu desinstalo o linux? Só remover as partições pelo G Parted? Depois vou reinstalá-lo
<GTK_Thi> Só remover pelo G parted?
<barna> GTK_Thi, é uma opção, vou vc pode só formatar na hora de instalar de novo!
<RodrigO23> ai barna
<RodrigO23> ninguem responde
<RodrigO23> kkkk
<barna> putz!
<RodrigO23> eh que eu so quer saber
<RodrigO23> se eu posso instalar programas, usando o servidor ssh no windows
<RodrigO23> pq no linux eu sei que da
<GTK_Thi> tipo.
<GTK_Thi> tenho medo de formatar o hd fixo do pc
<barna> RodrigO23, num tenho nem ideia kra!
<barna> GTK_Thi, acho mexer com partição mais arriscado do q formatar!
<GTK_Thi> fiz uma besteira com partiçao q agora o linux n da boot por isso q quero formatar
<GTK_Thi> um dosm eus amigos disse q pode ter corrompido acho q foi isso q aconteceu
<barna> GTK_Thi, me fale mais o q ta acontecendo!
<barna> q erro ta dando?
<GTK_Thi> nada... nem inicia o grub
<GTK_Thi> mas o windows inicia
<barna> GTK_Thi, ele ta iniciando direto no windows?
<GTK_Thi> fui aumentar o tamanho da /
<barna> GTK_Thi, qual a versão do ubuntu?
<GTK_Thi> sem o hd externo o windows inicia normalmente
<GTK_Thi> usei o ubuntu 10.04 para aumentar o 11.10
<barna> ok!
<barna> GTK_Thi, o linux ta no hd externo e o windows no interno é isso?
<GTK_Thi> sim
<GTK_Thi> so q abre tudo abre todas pastas do hd e tudo sao nao inicia
<barna> GTK_Thi, esse erro aconteceu pra apartir do ubuntu 10.04 o grub usa o uuid pra identicidar a partição! quando vc altera o tamanha ele altera o uuid!
<barna> GTK_Thi, é só vc arrumar o uuid!
<GTK_Thi> e agora?
<barna> da partição /
<barna> GTK_Thi, vc ta em que sistema agora?
<GTK_Thi> windows
<GTK_Thi> mas tenho o live cd
<barna> GTK_Thi, ok, quer arrumar isso agora?
<GTK_Thi> como eu arrumo isso se tem algo a fazer se n der eu formato
<barna> GTK_Thi, eu faço isso direto!
<barna> entra com o live cd!
<barna> vou pegar os comandos aki!
<barna> GTK_Thi, pronto, ta tudo na mão!
<GTK_Thi> o q eu faço?
<GTK_Thi> me diz q aí depois eu faço no live cd
<FernandoBasso> Ouvi falar de programa pra desitupir os conectores dos cartuchos de impressoras. Alguém sabe se tem algo assim pra usar no linux (impressora epson tx115)?
<GTK_Thi> como eu autero o uuid do grub ou coloco o uuid original para funcionar o linux
<barna> GTK_Thi, vc vai entrar pelo livecd, vai abrir o gparted, clicar com o direito na partição do / e clicar em informações, e copiar o UUID da partição (é um monte de numeros e letras)
<barna> GTK_Thi, dai vc vai abrir um terminal e digitar, sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<barna> e trocar o UUID= do / pelo UUID novo!
<barna> pronto só dar boot!
<GTK_Thi> ok vou fazer isso depois
<barna> GTK_Thi, escrevi uma coisa erada!
<barna> *errada
<barna> vc tem q montar a partição do /
<barna> entrar nele, e editar o /etc/fstab do / e não do livecd!
<barna> GTK_Thi, vc manja de fazer isso?
<GTK_Thi> ah, sim
<GTK_Thi> sim sim
<barna> massa...
<barna> é bem simples!
<GTK_Thi> vou da chroot e editar o /etc/fstab é mais facil
<barna> tem como vc mudar o sistema de UUID pra /dev/sdxy (onde x= a,b etc.. e y= 1,2 etc...)
<barna> pera q vou achar!
<GTK_Thi> o meu é /dev/sdb5 acho
<[orca]> rodrigo23: ah cara! te achei né?
<barna> [orca], http://meupinguim.com/ubuntu-linux-chave-sucesso-avatar/
<GTK_Thi> o meu quando se monta é /dev/sdb5
<barna> GTK_Thi, muito simples, vc pode trocar o UUID=(monte de numero) por /dev/sdb5
<barna> ai vc pode mudar a vontade o tamanho da partição q num vai dar erra!
<barna> *erro
<GTK_Thi> ok, vou da uma olhada depois.
<FernandoBasso> Tem como fazer o lançador se esconder mais rápido quando o mouse sai de cima dele?
<barna> blz! qualquer coisa se eu tiver por aki da um toque!
<GTK_Thi> 0ok.
<GTK_Thi> ops, ok.
<[orca]> mas quste filme?
<barna> [orca], do link q te mandei?
<[orca]> sim, mas acho q n ouvi falar no avatar.
<barna> [orca], o filme em 3D, a um tempo atraz!
<GTK_Thi> que filme
<[orca]> avatar
<[orca]> foi produzido no linux.
<[orca]> sei la kkakkkaka
<rodrigo__> aoooo [orca]
<GTK_Thi> eita o avatar?
<rodrigo__> RodrigO23
<barna> GTK_Thi, http://meupinguim.com/ubuntu-linux-chave-sucesso-avatar/
<rodrigo__> ops
<GTK_Thi> vou fazer um filme de como estragar o linux... tou brincando. kkkkkkk
<RodrigO23> por onde andou [orca]
<RodrigO23> sumido
<[orca]> sim, sumi kakkakka
<[orca]> action rir
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkkk
<RodrigO23> conseguiu sanar os problemas do seu ubuntu?
<GTK_Thi> tem um cliente de texto para irc?
<GTK_Thi> o irci nao tem nos pacotes do meu linux
<kayo> irssi
<GTK_Thi> ah, irssi
<GTK_Thi> acho por isso q nao consegui instalar o pacote, estava escrevendo errado
<RodrigO23> [orca],  nem te falei neh
<[orca]> é, consegui sim rodrigo23
<pibarnas> GTK_Thi: weechat
<RodrigO23> consegui acesso externo ao meu apache
<RodrigO23> eh a Vivo que bloqueava as portas 8000 e 8080
<barna> RodrigO23, kra, tem o canal #linuxajuda, vejo sempre a galera falando de rede lá! quem sabe eles podem te ajudar!
<RodrigO23> ah eu sei,
<RodrigO23> eu toh te contando, que agora liberei meu server
<RodrigO23> kkkkkk
<RodrigO23> risos
<GTK_Thi> queria ter um server ppp
<RodrigO23> ppp?
<[orca]> vivo bloqueia?
<[orca]> ué
<[orca]> eu uso vivo.
<RodrigO23> ahh pera ai
<RodrigO23> aqui em Sao paulo
<RodrigO23> nao eh mais telefonica
<RodrigO23> é vivo
<GTK_Thi> so q esta net porcarkia e roteada
<RodrigO23> ai eu usei a porta 4660
<RodrigO23> e ja configurei o noip
<GTK_Thi> e eu nao sei desbloquear porta sem ser pelo navegador
<RodrigO23> http://rodrigoserver.noip.zapto.org
<RodrigO23> opa
<RodrigO23> errei
<RodrigO23> http://rodrigoserver.zapto.org
<GTK_Thi> na verdade, nao sei nada PPP
<RodrigO23> kkk risos
<[orca]> rodrigo23: po dá uma raiva das pessoas que reclamam que o ip é fixo.
<[orca]> acho que eu ia gostar de montão se o meu fosse fixo uauau
<RodrigO23> mas o meu nao eh
<RodrigO23> tmb
<RodrigO23> eu uso o nopi
<RodrigO23> noip
<RodrigO23> mas assim, apenas empresas usam ip fixo
<GTK_Thi> gnome como eu faço para colar coisas aqui
<RodrigO23> pois eh eu tmb iria viu [orca]
<RodrigO23> mas nao adianta
<GTK_Thi> rodrigo23: apache 2.2.22 com ubuntu, legal
<RodrigO23> aham vc viu?
<RodrigO23> tudo atualizado
<RodrigO23> e ganhei de um camarada
<RodrigO23> um Red hat
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkkk
<GTK_Thi> rodrigo23: sei um truque para ver a versão do apche ppp
<RodrigO23> so preciso ir la buscar o DVD
<RodrigO23> qual? GTK_Thi
<GTK_Thi> rodrigo23: vai no teu server e coloca um link q nao existe
<RodrigO23> ahh sim
<RodrigO23> eu sei
<RodrigO23> aparece no footer da pagina neh
<RodrigO23> kkk
<RodrigO23> legal
<GTK_Thi> eu tinha o fedora so q exclui o live cd era bom pra servers
<RodrigO23> ahh legal
<GTK_Thi> na verdade sempre coloco live cds na minha pendrive
<RodrigO23> o GTK_Thi
<RodrigO23> vc entrou no meu server?
<RodrigO23> apareceu neh
<RodrigO23> o It works?
<GTK_Thi> apache /2.2.22 (ubuntu) server at 187.34...
<[orca]> hmm
<GTK_Thi> 9oo apache do meu linux é o 2.2.20
<barna> quando a galera começa a falar de rede o barna para de falar!
<RodrigO23> o loko barna
<GTK_Thi> barna: tu nao tem ideia o q eu fiz neste hd externo ppp
<barna> pro barna, rede = grego
<barna> GTK_Thi, q vc fez?
<GTK_Thi> barna: pra tu t uma ideia os caras falaram q até era probleama físico no hd q e u estraguei com o linux mas nem era ppp
<RodrigO23> GTK_Thi, barna , Caras eu quero um dia usar o Apache Cassandra
<[orca]> rodrigo23: só discolar um ip dedicado que fica um server maça.
<GTK_Thi> barna: uma vez
<RodrigO23> eh mas nao adianta usar ip fixo se nao tiver um dominio ou dns
<GTK_Thi> barna: esta é acho q a terceira vez q eu estrago ele
<[orca]> sim verdade
<[orca]> quanto sai hoje em dia um ip dedicado?
<[orca]> risada
<GTK_Thi> rodrigO23: apache cassandra?!? Eu só conheço o apache normal
<RodrigO23> depende da velocidade de conexao [orca]
<RodrigO23> kkkk
<RodrigO23> eh tem o Apache TomCat
<RodrigO23> e o Cassandra
<barna> GTK_Thi, eu ja deixei um hdexterno cair no chão, ele num lia mais os dados.....
<RodrigO23> tanto o Cassandra quanto o Tomcat sao para sites em, java
<RodrigO23> porem
<GTK_Thi> RodrigO23: ah, o cassandra é melhor?
<RodrigO23> sim sabe pq?
<barna> GTK_Thi, tava todo o meu backup de trabalho lá! 10 anos de trabalho!
<barna> GTK_Thi, tudo em partição ext4!
<RodrigO23> ele ja tem o banco de dados relacional
<barna> GTK_Thi, recuperei TODOS os arquivos e o hd! com o testdisk e ajuda da comunidade aki!
<RodrigO23> podemos citar 2 das mais acessadas rede sociais que usam o Cassandra
<RodrigO23> Twitter e Facebook
<GTK_Thi> barna: Ahaha, linux serve pra tudo ppp
<RodrigO23> diga-se de passagem, o Facebook ajudou a projetar o Cassandra
<GTK_Thi> barna: até pra arrumar o rwindows
<GTK_Thi> ppp
<barna> GTK_Thi, é verdade!
<[orca]> humm, conta ftp de 20 gigas no esplivre? verdade será? uaua
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: tao devendo a criar a minha conta!
<RodrigO23> aqui a Vivo cobra 199 mensais por 4mb e ipfixo
<RodrigO23> [orca],
<GTK_Thi> iii
<GTK_Thi> é caro
<[orca]> ah barato
<[orca]> aqui é mais caro um ip dedicado
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: po é caro! 199 por mês!
<[orca]> nem é
<[orca]> 4 mb queres mais q?
<[orca]> o servisso da vivo é ótimo acho
<Rudolf> [orca]: só é caro
<RodrigO23> eh caro
<RodrigO23> mas eh pra empresas
<RodrigO23> nao eh domestic
<Rudolf> [orca]: mas sinal é o melhor, provavelmente pelo preço, tendo poucos usuários pendurados
<RodrigO23> eu uso 4 MB domestico
<RodrigO23> e pago 39 por mes
<[orca]> sim mas ip dedicado é meio caro
<RodrigO23> na vdd
<[orca]> meu pai trabalha com estas coisas
<RodrigO23> nao é nem pq o ip eh fixo
<RodrigO23> eh pq a velocidade de ipstream em maiot
<[orca]> pq entao?
<RodrigO23> maior
<RodrigO23> a velocidade de Upstream é maior
<RodrigO23> Rudolf, aqui em SP nao é mais telefonica
<RodrigO23> é Vivo
<[orca]> aqui acho ser gvt.
<[orca]> muita gente ta usando gvt.
<RodrigO23> [orca], tipo, eu pago 4 Megas de downstream, porem o Upstream é sempre o mesmo acima de 1Mb de down
<[orca]> rodrigo23:: tu ainda ta com a ideia do server né?
<[orca]> uauauauaua
<[orca]> mas
<[orca]> rodrigo23: alguma novidade?
<RodrigO23> acima de 1 mb de down
<RodrigO23> eh sempre 760 de up
<[orca]> como assim?
<[orca]> n entendo mt de redes.
<RodrigO23> tipo
<RodrigO23> uma conxao comum
<RodrigO23> tem 1 velocidades
<RodrigO23> a download
<RodrigO23> e a upload
<RodrigO23> a velocidade em q vc se conecta a internet
<RodrigO23> é a de Download
<RodrigO23> ou Downtream
<RodrigO23> ja a Velocidade
<RodrigO23> em que outro pc se conecta ao seu
<RodrigO23> eh  a Upstream
<[orca]> hmmm
<RodrigO23> Todos nos pagamos pela velocidade de Downtream
<[orca]> hummmm
<RodrigO23> acima de um Mega de velocidade
<RodrigO23> a upstream é sempre a mesma
<RodrigO23> por volta de 760kbps
<RodrigO23> isso na rede domestica
<RodrigO23> ja uma conexao para empresas, onde o ip é fixo, e ela precisa receber a conexao de outros pcs, tipo hospedagem de sites
<[orca]> mas, se nao tem up, nem um pc consegue conectar é isso?
<RodrigO23> a velocidade de Upstream é maior
<RodrigO23> sim
<RodrigO23> exatamante
<RodrigO23> por isso a velocidade
<RodrigO23> eh sempre igual
<RodrigO23> 760 Kbps
<Rudolf> RodrigO23: o que  tu queria saber de ssh?
<[orca]> bah
<[orca]> rodrigo23: ei dá um sinal que tou conectado
<[orca]> net tá orrível
<[orca]> rodrigo23: entao, qual foi minhaúltima msg?
<[orca]> vichi
<[orca]> alguém vivo aqui?
<paico> o/
<paico> gurizada, tenho como ver as mensagens que ocorreram na inicialização do sistema?
<paico> to com ubuntu 12.04 aqui... botei um shellzinho na inicialização mas nao rodou, queria ver o porque
<[orca]> nem sei kakkak
<paico> ou rodou e deu brete..
<[orca]> vichi, agora deu de da problema, energia fraca aqui
<paico> queda de luz ai?
<[orca]> hmm, a conta?
<[orca]> quase 200 acho
<[orca]> pior que eu uso um pc "anormal"
<[orca]> bem.
<[orca]> paico: sem o treco munitor e taus
<[orca]> paico: nem uso ubuntu 12.04
<paico> to usando aqui de teimoso kkk
<[orca]> ainda uso o 10.10
<paico> curiosidade
<[orca]> sei...
<paico> como normalmente nao uso meu pc, só remoto em outros, ai nem esquento
<paico> to com o 12.04, 10.04 e winxp aqui (pra jogar PES :p )
<[orca]> é, pelos bipes do nobraik vou ter que sair
<[orca]> nobreik
<[orca]> sabe comko é
<[orca]> ta ficando rapidinho a frequencia
<[orca]> paico: de onde tu tc?
<[orca]> risada
<paico> rio grande do sul, osório
<paico> entre poa e litoral
<[orca]> hmm, foot ball, hmm
<paico> dei uma fuçada aqui no meu script, vou testar, fui
<paico> t+
<RodrigO23> aoo opa
<RodrigO23> voltei [orca]
<Rudolf> RodrigO23: o que  tu queria saber de ssh?
<RodrigO23> entao Rudolf, eu sei que da pra instalar progrmas pelo ssh no linux, certo?
<RodrigO23> gostaria de saber se tem como fazer o mesmo no server ssh windows
<delki8> Pessoal qual é mesmo o comando para sair do away?
<RodrigO23> barra back
<delki8> ty
<RodrigO23> barra back mensagem
<Rudolf> RodrigO23: instalar programas pelo ssh no windows?
<Rudolf> RodrigO23: a dúvida não é de ssh então, cazzo
<RodrigO23> poise se, achei que fosse , mas eh porque eu nao tenho acesso fisico a maquina em questao
<RodrigO23> eu ate poderia usar o teamviewer
<RodrigO23> radmin , mas  a conexao da minha sogra eh muito lenta impossivel usa, e eu preciso instalar uns programas para ela
<Rudolf> ...
<Rudolf> RodrigO23: já viu algum instalador no windows por linha de comando?
<Rudolf> RodrigO23: te aconselho a verificar se O SERVER ssh DO WINDOWS exporta o X, como no windows
<RodrigO23> aham
<Rudolf> ops, como no linux
<RodrigO23> ehh, sem pressa
<RodrigO23> sim Rudolf , ja vi sim um exemplo de instalaçao por linha de comando no Windows
<RodrigO23> http://technet.microsoft.com/pt-br/library/cc759262%28v=ws.10%29.aspx
<root____2> Cole Galera
<OliveiraBorges> alguem ?
<bruc3> alguem usa mk?
<OliveiraBorges> mk ?
<bruc3> mikrotik
<Rodolfo> 2 semanas
<Rodolfo> e nao consigo instalar o ubuntu
<Rudolf> Rodolfo: com  esse nome?
<Rudolf> Rodolfo: tu não tá honrando o nome rapá
<UbuntuuuHM> alguem online pra poder me ajudar?
<UbuntuuuHM> Alguem por aii?
<OliveiraBorges> eu
<OliveiraBorges> qual seu problema ?
<OliveiraBorges> se eu puder resolver, rs
<OliveiraBorges> vontade nao faltara
<Rudolf> ummmmm
<Rudolf> meigo
<OliveiraBorges> kkkk
<UbuntuuuHM> toda vez que instalo o ubuntu da esse erro >[Errno 5] Input/output error<
<OliveiraBorges> marquina virtual ou real ?
<UbuntuuuHM> real
<OliveiraBorges> sempre instalei na maquina virtual
<OliveiraBorges> entao nao sei te dizer o erro
<OliveiraBorges> ate pq , nunca tive problema na instalacao
<OliveiraBorges> Rudolf: eu consigo entrar em redes wireless pelo ubuntu da maquina virtual ?
<UbuntuuuHM> ja tentei instalar umas 5 vezes
<haesbaert> UbuntuuuHM: provavelmente tua midia ta fodida.
<Rudolf> UbuntuuuHM: pode ser HD ou o DVD
<UbuntuuuHM> ja tentei pela pelo instalador no windows 7
<UbuntuuuHM> e agora to no live esb
<UbuntuuuHM> usb
<UbuntuuuHM> to ate no ubuntu pelo usb agora conversando com voces
<Rudolf> então seu hd num tá muito bão não
<Rudolf> UbuntuuuHM: faz assim
<Rudolf> UbuntuuuHM: abre um terminal
<Rudolf> UbuntuuuHM: como root
<Rudolf> UbuntuuuHM: o ubuntu vai no mesmo HD do windows?
<UbuntuuuHM> fiz particao
<UbuntuuuHM> mas pode ser
<UbuntuuuHM> tanto faz
<UbuntuuuHM> como eu logo como root?
<Rudolf> su -
<UbuntuuuHM> e a senha?
<Rudolf> faz diferente
<Rudolf> sudo su
<OliveiraBorges> vc nao colocou nenhuma senha ?
<UbuntuuuHM> nao
<Rudolf> UbuntuuuHM: sudo su funcionou?
<UbuntuuuHM> como eu disse eu entrei pelo live usb
<UbuntuuuHM> sudo su sim
<Rudolf> tente
<Rudolf> cfdisk
<Rudolf> e me diga se aparece as partições
<UbuntuuuHM> ta assim agora >root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu#
<UbuntuuuHM> sim
<UbuntuuuHM> 5 particoes
<paquistaum> boa tarde povo !!
<paquistaum> alguém sabe me dizer como por esse canal aqui como inicial ?!
<UbuntuuuHM> Rudolf:  e agora?
<Rudolf> vc sabe quais as partições você vai usar para o linux?
<UbuntuuuHM> ext4 e swap?
<ZZzzZzzz__> UbuntuuuHM,  se poderes muda a memoria RAM
<Rudolf> UbuntuuuHM: é
<UbuntuuuHM> como assim mudar memoria ram?
<ZZzzZzzz__> fas un memteste
<Rudolf> ZZzzZzzz__: é, pode ser também
<ZZzzZzzz__> ja nao me lembro mas acho ke memtest ven no cd ubuntu
<Rudolf> ZZzzZzzz__: mas se ele tá usando o usb live já teria dado merda durante seu uso
<UbuntuuuHM> ddr3 1333
<UbuntuuuHM> ?
<OliveiraBorges> eu consigo conectar em redes wireless pela maquina virtual ?
<ZZzzZzzz__> Rudolf,  no computador da minha filha cada vez ke instalo tenho de lhe mudar a RAM para poder instalar e depois voltolhe a por a ram
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: não
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: alias, poder pode
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: mas se estiver conectado no dispositivo real
<paquistaum> claro que pode
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: vc pode escolher bridge ou nat
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: e estará conectado no wireless
<UbuntuHM> voltei
<UbuntuHM> o que faco irmaos?
<Rudolf> UbuntuHM: vc sabe qual a partição que você irá instalar
<Rudolf> ?
<paquistaum> o que você quer fazer ?!
<Rudolf> UbuntuHM: tem que saber, pq se não souber, vai apagar a partição errada
<Rudolf> UbuntuHM: sabendo, execute um mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdaX
<Rudolf> UbuntuHM: onde X é a partição
<Rudolf> UbuntuHM: se o comando terminar sem erros, o problema não é no disco
<UbuntuHM> pelo que vi pelo tutorial seria na particao que fiz ext4
<Rudolf> UbuntuHM: yeap
<Rudolf> UbuntuHM: o comando acima pode ser feito nas duas, será sobreescrito mesmo na swap durante a instalação
<paquistaum> exato
<UbuntuHM> vo fazer
<UbuntuHM> 1 minuto
<Rudolf> UbuntuHM: minutando
<UbuntuHM> apareceu umas msg
<UbuntuHM> mais nada de erro
<UbuntuHM> Rudolf:
<Rudolf> nas duas partições?
<UbuntuHM> tenho que fazer isso nas 2
<UbuntuHM> ?
<UbuntuHM> nas duas ficou done
<Rudolf> UbuntuHM: então já sabemos que seu problema não é filesystem
<Rudolf> UbuntuHM: quanto você tem de RAM?
<UbuntuHM> 8
<UbuntuHM> 8gb
<Rudolf> UbuntuHM: putz
<UbuntuHM> eu tinha tentando instalar o 64bits
<UbuntuHM> mas deu erro tbm
<UbuntuHM> agora to no 32btis
<UbuntuHM> ainda tem alguem aii?
<OliveiraBorges> ..
<UbuntuHM> Rudolf:  e agora irmao o que faco?
<paquistaum> falaa
<Rudolf> UbuntuHM: se não é disco
<UbuntuHM> o Rudolf  ta me ajudando a instalar o ubuntu que ta dando erro aqui
<Rudolf> UbuntuHM: parte para o memtest, só por desencargo
<Rudolf> UbuntuHM: mas 8G
<Rudolf> UbuntuHM: prepare-se que vai demorar pra kct
<paquistaum> qual erro está dando ?
<Rudolf> paquistaum: I/O error
<paquistaum> iiixii
<UbuntuHM> [Errno 5] Input/output error
<UbuntuHM> Rudolf:  qualquer coisa eu tiro um pent de memoria
<paquistaum> estranho
<UbuntuHM> kk
<Rudolf> paquistaum: é
<paquistaum> esse negocio que você falou do erro 64 bits
<paquistaum> aqui eu tinha muitos problemas com o 64 bits
<paquistaum> ai botei o 32
<paquistaum> aqui também é 8gb de memoria
<UbuntuHM> esse que to tentando intalar agora e 32bits
<UbuntuHM> deletei ja o 64
<UbuntuHM> li que ta faltando muitos drivers e etc
<paquistaum> você tem algum outro sistema nesse HD ??
<UbuntuHM> windows 7
<paquistaum> hun
<paquistaum> na hora da partição
<paquistaum> como você fez ?
<UbuntuHM> core i5 8gb de ram
<GTK_Thi> barna: ta ai?
<UbuntuHM> eu fiz como ta na explicacao fiz 1 ext3 com /
<UbuntuHM> e outra swap
<paquistaum> pow, pq tu não instalou lado a lado com o windows... ele cria a partição automaticamente
<GTK_Thi> bem eu tb tou com problemas de particao
<UbuntuHM> sim da o mesmo erro
<GTK_Thi> fui aumentar a / do linux do hd externo e agora ele nao inicia mais
<GTK_Thi> almentei com ubuntu 10.04 e almentei o linux 11.10
<GTK_Thi> digo ubuntu
<GTK_Thi> e o UUid n mudou
<UbuntuHM> Rudolf:  ainda ta me ajudando?
<paquistaum> tenta fazer esse memtest aii
<UbuntuHM> como faco?
<GTK_Thi> no meu esta assim
<paquistaum> no grub tem
<GTK_Thi> no meu ta assim: /dev/sdb5 ext 4 uns numeros, unalocated, /dev/sdb6 linux swap, /dev/sdb7 xfs q e a home
<UbuntuHM> paquistaum:  como faco o test de memoria?
<GTK_Thi> o rudolf disse para ver uns logs mas n entendo nada
<paquistaum> UbuntuHM, tem no GRUB !
<UbuntuHM> eu sou novo na area linux
<UbuntuHM> nao sei o que eh grub
<GTK_Thi> me ajudem!
<UbuntuHM> o Rudolf  ta off?
<UbuntuHM> o grub que voce fala quando do boot ?
<UbuntuHM> e aparece umas msg?
<UbuntuHM> paquistaum:
<paquistaum> depois do post quando você liga seu pc aparece para escolher windows ou linux não é ?
<paquistaum> isso
<UbuntuHM> blz
<UbuntuHM> vo fazer
<Rudolf> UbuntuHM: não estou off
<UbuntuHM> voce fica por aii pra me ajudar?
<Rudolf> UbuntuHM: estou trabalhando
<UbuntuHM> vou so testar essa memoria
<UbuntuHM> Rudolf:  desculpa
<Rudolf> UbuntuHM: o teste de memória dura 24h
<UbuntuHM> vo fazer o teste e volto
<UbuntuHM> uii
<UbuntuHM> vo tentar instalar mais uma vez se nao der certo vo fazer o teste de memoria
<GTK_Thi> e o q eu faco!?!
<GTK_Thi> formatar?
<spiga> deixa eu ler aki
<spiga> e te falo
<paquistaum> e se o test estiver legal, você tenta formatar o HD todo
<spiga> esse e HD externo que tava instalado o sistema?
<GTK_Thi> sim
<spiga> certo roda 1 live CD ...
<spiga> e tenta acessar seu HD
<GTK_Thi> ta em /dev/sdb5 e o home ta em /dev/sdb7
<GTK_Thi> ja estou com o wine rodando aqui pelo hd externo pelo live cd
<spiga> intao vc tem acesso ao seu HD externo normal?
<GTK_Thi> sim
<spiga> quando vc manda ele iniciar ela aparece o QUE?
<GTK_Thi> acho q nada
<spiga> fica preto a tela?
<GTK_Thi> sim
<spiga> o jeito mais facil e vc ir no logs
<spiga> kernel.log e ver qual defeito
<OliveiraBorges> tem como eu conectar via wireless pela marquina virtual ?
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: tem
<spiga> GTK_Thi: /var/log ta la dentro. o kernel.log
<spiga> GTK_Thi: deve ser o ultimo que aparece la kernel.log.4.gz
<paquistaum> Tem
<OliveiraBorges> Rudolf: tipo eu estou usando o wireless do windows e tenho internet na maquina virtual
<OliveiraBorges> Rudolf: eu quero conectar diretamente dentro da maquina virtual
<OliveiraBorges> Rudolf:  tem como ?
<spiga> GTK_Thi: desculpa kernel.log quanto maior o numero mais antigo
<GTK_Thi> so tem kern.log e kern.log.1
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: coloca o dispositivo de rede como bridge
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: ele vai pegar ip direto do wireless
<OliveiraBorges> Rudolf: e aqueles opcoes de promiscuo etc.. qualquer wireless possui ?
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: nunca tentei tanta gambiarra assim
<spiga> GTK_Thi: abre o kern.log
<spiga> GTK_Thi: sudo nano kern.log
<spiga> procura alguma msg de erro ai dentro.
<spiga> !paste
<spiga> GTK_Thi: cola ai http://paste.lymas.com.br
<spiga> o log de erro
<OliveiraBorges> Rudolf: vlw
<GTK_Thi> EXT4-fs (sdb5): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remont-ro
<GTK_Thi> sera q e isso?
<GTK_Thi> na verdade nem sei se o grub ta iniciando
<spiga> GTK_Thi: hum..
<spiga> cola o erro ai para mim .. no paste que eu te passsei.
<spiga> colca dele para traz umas 20 linhas
<spiga> para cima e para baixo
<paquistaum> sdb5... não era pra ser sda ?
<spiga> paquistaum: depende do lugar onde vc colocou o cabo
<spiga> o dele e HD externo.
<paquistaum> aaaaahhh siim
<paquistaum> pensei que fosse HD interno
<paquistaum> pow, ele tem que preparar o hd externo antes de fazer uma instalação nele
<spiga> o caso dele
<spiga> ele fez expansao do HD ..
<spiga> e ja tinha  1 sistema rodando
<paquistaum> ja tinha um sistema rodando nele ?
<UbuntuHM> voltei
<UbuntuHM> quando vo fazer rudolf
<UbuntuHM> da erroo
<UbuntuHM> nnot load a ramdisk with an old kernel image
<GTK_Thi> bpaste.net/show/NwEnUd41KuZJGodE9ESg/
<GTK_Thi> nao sei se e isso
<UbuntuHM> Rudolf:  o que faco agora?
<spiga> GTK_Thi: certo vou dar 1 olhada
<paquistaum> pow, eu queria saber como eu faço pra por esse canal como inicial aqui no Xchat ??? alguém sabe como faço isso ?!
<spiga> paquistaum: xchat?
<paquistaum> isso
<spiga> paquistaum: clica em cima do canal botao direito...
<GTK_Thi> quando tinha linux usava pidgin
<spiga> add
<GTK_Thi> e este aqui esta em ingles este live cd mas n tem problema
<paquistaum> pow, já fiz isso e não foi... vou verr aquui
<spiga> GTK_Thi: olha ... aparentemente ta nromal..
<spiga> repara que tem uma coluna de numero crescentes
<Rudolf> UbuntuHM: quando vai fazer o que?
<spiga> 5 depois 6 depois 23 ..
<spiga> pega no final dele
<spiga> dela
<GTK_Thi> entao quer dizer q n ta iniciando nada!?! Eu iniciei ele estes dias e nao iniciou
<paquistaum> nem foi
<UbuntuHM> Rudolf:  quando faco o test de memoria
<Rudolf> UbuntuHM: com o memtest?
<GTK_Thi> Tem outra solucao alem de formatar?
<UbuntuHM> eu fiz o teste pelo grub
<UbuntuHM> Rudolf:
<UbuntuHM> Rudolf:  como eu uso esse memtest
<paquistaum> vou sair galera
<Rudolf> UbuntuHM: use o memtest do systemrescuecd
<GTK_Thi> e agora?
<UbuntuHM> tenho que baixar?
<UbuntuHM> Rudolf:  voce pode me ensinar a usa-lo, baixar ou abrilo pelo linx nao sei como excuta-lo
<Rudolf> UbuntuHM: é uma iso
<Rudolf> UbuntuHM: grave em cd ou pendrive, e boot ela
<Rudolf> UbuntuHM: ele tem um memtest86+
<Rudolf> UbuntuHM: dae basta você escolher ele no boot
<UbuntuHM> um
<spiga> GTK_Thi: precisa analisar o kernel.log e o boot.log tem qeu ver que erro deu ... se nao so no format e mais rapido
<spiga> kern.log*
<GTK_Thi> como formata
<GTK_Thi> nao tem nada de importante nele mesmo
<UbuntuHM> vo fazer pelo windows Rudolf pq pelo linux nao sei baixar e fazer um boot pelo pen drivre
<Rudolf> UbuntuHM: no problem
<GTK_Thi> mas, nao quero ficar com 9 gb no root
<Rudolf> UbuntuHM: funcionando...
<GTK_Thi> so com pelomenos 200 gb ta bom
<Rudolf> UbuntuHM: http://www.sysresccd.org/SystemRescueCd_Homepage
<GTK_Thi> como eu fa;o para formatar
<UbuntuHM> Rudolf:  tem que pagar pra baixar?
<Rudolf> não mesmo
<Rudolf> freee
<UbuntuHM> Rudolf:  que comando [e esse
<UbuntuHM> wodim dev=/dev/scXX -v systemrescuecd-x86-x.y.z.iso
<Rudolf> provavelmente pra gravar
<Rudolf> eu prefiro cdrecord -dev=/dev/sr0 systemrescuecd-x86-x.y.z.iso
<Rudolf> UbuntuHM: coloque-o no pendrive como fez no ubuntu
<spiga> GTK_Thi: simples... coloca o live CD do UBUNTU clica em instalar e quando aparece partição coloca modo avançado....
<spiga> GTK_Thi: depois e so identificar seu HD externo deve estar como /dev/sdb
<spiga> GTK_Thi: ai vc cria suas partições e instala.
<UbuntuHM> Rudolf:  e pq o unbuntu ta executando pelo pen drive
<Rudolf> UbuntuHM: tendi
<GTK_Thi> tipo
<UbuntuHM> 366 mb
<UbuntuHM> nossa
<GTK_Thi> nao sei tanto assim... nao da pra ser do modo simples formatar, almentar o tamanho da / e pronto?
<UbuntuHM> impossivel eu baixar isso
<UbuntuHM> vai demorar 9horas
<spiga> GTK_Thi: sabe formatar PC windows?
<GTK_Thi> eu almentei as parti;'oes pelo g parted
<UbuntuHM> como [e dificil de instalar um ubuntu em
<spiga> GTK_Thi: no caso de formatar .. e a mesma coisa que instalar do Zero vc tem que criar 1 partição nova.
<UbuntuHM> Rudolf:  antes o ubuntu era mais facil de instalar
<spiga> ja que vc quer aumentar sua partição
<UbuntuHM> hoje tem toda essa dificuldade
<GTK_Thi> tipo nao sei fazer tudo manualmente, eu n sei criar home swap essas coisas
<spiga> GTK_Thi: nao tem misterio e tudo modo grafico
<Rudolf> UbuntuHM: cara, deu um erro
<ZZzzZzzz__> UbuntuHM, na sua pen nao ten memtest
<spiga> e so ler e clicar.
<Rudolf> UbuntuHM: informatica não é exata
<Rudolf> UbuntuHM: merdas acontecem
<Rudolf> ZZzzZzzz__: deu erro na pen dele
<Rudolf> UbuntuHM: só para saber
<Rudolf> UbuntuHM: vc reiniciou a pen né?
<UbuntuHM> hum
<UbuntuHM> sim
<Rudolf> amem
<GTK_Thi> depois vou ver
<UbuntuHM> amem
<spiga> GTK_Thi: no youtube tem video ensinando como format e particionar o HD
<spiga> e super facil ..
<UbuntuHM> ?
<UbuntuHM> pq amem?
<ZZzzZzzz__> UbuntuHM,  olha la, quantas "barras" de ram ten e de quanto cada uma
<UbuntuHM> 2 de 4
<spiga> GTK_Thi: aki 1 video como criar partição manual http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uG68jzMaXBg&feature=related
<GTK_Thi> so n sei pq deu erro, apaguei a particao ntfs e aumentei a / so isso
<UbuntuHM> ddr3 1333
<UbuntuHM> tem 4 barrameto
<ZZzzZzzz__> UbuntuHM,  vai mais rapido vc tirar uma e tentar instalar so com uma
<UbuntuHM> 2 pentes de 4 gb
<ZZzzZzzz__> se der erro troque kon a outra
<UbuntuHM> ZZzzZzzz__:
<UbuntuHM> blz
<UbuntuHM> vo fazer
<UbuntuHM> voce lembra do erro?
<UbuntuHM> o Rudolf  sabe qual o erro
<ZZzzZzzz__> erro n 5
<UbuntuHM> vo fazer ja volto
<GTK_Thi> sera q faz diferenca no kernel ou alguma auteracao apagar uma particao?
<ZZzzZzzz__> lebra é como o perfuma N°5  :)
<Rudolf> GTK_Thi: "alteração"
<GTK_Thi> Rudolf: ahaha
<spiga> GTK_Thi: nao era para fazer nao ...
<spiga> GTK_Thi: por isso que tem que checar o arquivo kern.log para ver onde ta o erro
<Rudolf> spiga: hehehehehehe
<Rudolf> spiga: ele não sabe ver o log
<spiga> GTK_Thi: pode ser que conforme vc deletou 1 partição e aumento a outra o /dev/sdXX tenha trocando
<spiga> ai seu grub nao ta encontra a partição correta para iniciar
<Rudolf> spiga: faz tempo que digo isso para ele
<spiga> GTK_Thi: vamos tentar a ultima coisa.
<Rudolf> spiga: uma dica
<Rudolf> spiga: testdisk
<GTK_Thi> nem o grub acho q ta funcionando acho...
<spiga> depois disso se nao der certo formata
<Rudolf> spiga: esse cara me salvou diversas vezes
<Rudolf> spiga: tanto com ntfs, ufs, vfat, ext2,3,4
<Rudolf> spiga: muito bom em reconstruir discos
<spiga> GTK_Thi: o grub pode estar funcionando mas nao adianta ele tentar se nao achar o a partição para iniciar.
<spiga> legal ..
<spiga> Rudolf: preciso tomar vergonha na cara e fazer uma verificação no meu aki ta osso ....
<spiga> GTK_Thi: vai no terminal ..
<Rudolf> spiga: tem no systemrescuecd
<spiga> GTK_Thi: fdisk
<spiga> GTK_Thi: sudo fdisk -l
<spiga> vai aparecer para vc todos os HD encontrados no seu PC
<spiga> me mostra qual sao eles?
<GTK_Thi> tem o /dev/sda, /dev/sdb e /dev/sdc
<spiga> numeros
<spiga> GTK_Thi: cola o resultado em 1 paste
<spiga> assim fica dificil
<underground> hey man
<underground> barna: hey man
<underground> ninguem hoje ?
<delki8> Prazer conhecer barna. Até mais.
<barna> delki8, prazer!
<barna> T+
<UbuntuHM> alguem me ajuda com o erro 05
<UbuntuHM> alguem online?
<UbuntuHM> spiga:  ajuda?
<spiga> UbuntuHM: ?
<spiga> erro 05
<spiga> e meio vago
<UbuntuHM> isso
<UbuntuHM> nao consigo instalar o ubuntu
<L88os> de mais detalhes.
<UbuntuHM> sera que tem alguem aii que me ajude com esse erro 5
<UbuntuHM> I/O erro5
<UbuntuHM> algo assim
<L88os> em qual parte da instalação você parou?
<spiga> UbuntuHM: vc ta instalando como ?
<spiga> ta criando 3 partiçao... swpa / e /home.
<UbuntuHM> ja tentei pelo windows 7 pelo wibi acho que eh isso o nome
<UbuntuHM> e agora to pelo live usb
<UbuntuHM> sim
<UbuntuHM> 3 particoes
<spiga> UbuntuHM: eu nunca consegui instalar desse jeito aki sempre dava erro... ai e so faço 2 partições swap e / se eu criar 1 terceira partição dava erro de I/O
<UbuntuHM> ja fiz tbm so com 2
<spiga> UbuntuHM: tenta na bios
<spiga> altera de sata para ATA
<spiga> ADHC algo assim para IDE
<underground> alguem por ai ?
<UbuntuHM> vo reiniciar aqui entao
<UbuntuHM> acabei de deletar as particoes e deixar so 2
<UbuntuHM> a / e swap
<spiga> nao sei porque mas aki nunca consegui esse negocio de 3 partição sempre da erro
<spiga> so no slackware que nao dava ero
<spiga> erro
<underground> ...
<UbuntuHM> sim vo mudar sata para ata
<UbuntuHM> e adhc para ide tbm?
<UbuntuHM> spiga:
<spiga> sim
<spiga> UbuntuHM: faz o seguinte .. deixa
<UbuntuHM> vo la ja volto
<spiga> sata
<UbuntuHM> o q?
<spiga> tipo,,,
<spiga> adhc / IDE mesmoa coisa que SATA / ATA
<spiga> pois
<spiga> alguns notebook vem com os nomes assim
<spiga> depende da sua placa mae...
<spiga> cada um adota 1 nome
<UbuntuHM> hum
<UbuntuHM> entao vo la fazer certo spiga ?
<spiga> certo
<spiga> testa la
<UbuntuHM> ok
<Rudineiw> estou usando o Ubuntu 12.04 LTS e está apresentado o seguinte problema...
<Rudineiw> estão desaparecendo os botões de fechar, maximizar e minimizar
<Rudineiw> depois que reinicializo volta tudo ao normal
<jardel> boa tarde pessaol! alguem sabe me dizer um app que funcione tipo tweak, quero troca a imagem da tela de login ou um tutorial
<jardel> quero trocar as imagens da tela do gurb e de tela de login
<jardel> grub**
<Rudineiw> alguém mais com esse problema?
<jardel>  alguem sabe me dizer um app que funcione tipo tweak, quero troca a imagem da tela de login ou um tutorial
<UbuntuHM> spiga:  nada
<UbuntuHM> e na minha placa so tem assim
<UbuntuHM> sata mode : IDE , AHCI , RAID
<UbuntuHM> tava na opcao AHCI
<UbuntuHM> spiga:
<spiga> vc trocu para IDE?
<spiga> e tentou?
<UbuntuHM> mudei pra raid
<UbuntuHM> vou tentar pra IDE agora
<spiga> nao
<spiga> raid e so para quem tem 2 HD igual
<UbuntuHM> hum
<UbuntuHM> blz
<spiga> e outro processo usado para servidores
<spiga> se vc nao souber mexer com raid queima HD
<UbuntuHM> vou mudar entao la pra IDE
<spiga> sim
<spiga> usa IDE
<UbuntuHM> blz
<UbuntuHM> ja volto
<spiga> esquece raid.
<UbuntuHM> ok
<UbuntuHM> fuis
<jardel> alguem pode dar um ajudiinha
<jardel> ?
<barna> jardel, sem saber o seu problemas fica dificil de ajudar!
<spiga> pera ai
<spiga> to vendo aki na minha bola de crystal.
<spiga> seu problema e com sistema que nao ta iniciando?
<jardel> barna, sabe me dizer um app que funcione tipo tweak e ailirus no 12.04, quero troca a imagem da tela de login da tela do grub ou açgum tutorial
<spiga> !google grub customização
<spiga> cade o bot do canal!
<barna> jardel, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tualatrix/ppa
<barna> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-tweak
<jardel> barna, o tweak ja to usando mas nao ta  setando a imagem
<UbuntuHM> spiga:  fiz isso e nao deu mais boot na usb
<UbuntuHM> to pelo windos agora
<barna> jardel, tem q tar uma resolução especifica a imagem, num lembro qual!
<UbuntuHM> esse errono5 ta me matando
<spiga> UbuntuHM: hum... intao seu HD nao aceita opção IDE
<lsmagalhaes> pessoal,
<spiga> vota AHCI
<spiga> volta*
<lsmagalhaes> observei que, no ubuntu 12.04, quando eu ponho um papel de parede personalizado
<lsmagalhaes> ele não aparece na página de login
<lsmagalhaes> por que?
<spiga> que USB reconhece.
<jardel> barna, ok vou pesquisar entao
<UbuntuHM> eu to na opçao IDE pelo windows
<UbuntuHM> spiga:
<UbuntuHM> ele reconhece a usb
<UbuntuHM> so nao boota
<spiga> vc ta tentando instalar pelo pendrive?
<spiga> certo
<UbuntuHM> sim
<spiga> verifica la se vc nao alterou a ordem do boot
<spiga> ou desabilitou o USB
<jardel> barna, tanto faz *.png *.jpg? ou so um tipo
<spiga> porque se passou direto para o windows
<UbuntuHM> ja verifiquei pq eu do boot apertando f8
<spiga> e porque vc desabilitou algum USB
<UbuntuHM> e quando tento da boot pela usb reinciia
<barna> jardel, acho q tanto faz!
<jardel> barna, ok!
<UbuntuHM> spiga:  leu aii?
<spiga> sim
<spiga> UbuntuHM: pelo jeito o boot nao ta aceitando formato IDE
<spiga> so aceita SATA mesmo
<spiga> altera para AHCI que o boot funciona
<UbuntuHM> isso
<UbuntuHM> vo tentar instalar pelo windows no formato IDE
<omelete> formato ide é coisa de windows xp
<spiga> omelete: mas as vezes o linux funciona
<spiga> aki funciona de boa
<omelete> ahci aqui
<RodrigO23> fala pessoal?
<UbuntuHM> ja volto spiga
<spiga> ok
<ebm> eae galera
<jardel> barna, sabe como alterar a imagem do grub, extensao e tamanho?
<ebm> ae jardel, procura na central como grub ............ esqueci o nome do programa, mas tem um que vc modifica o grub usando janelas
<ebm> eu tinha no 10.04, não sei se funciona legal no 12
<UbuntuHM> spiga:  eh ta dificil em ?
<UbuntuHM> nao consigo mesmo
<spiga> huahuahu
<spiga> UbuntuHM: pode ser que a distribuição tem algum bug com algum componente seu.
<spiga> UbuntuHM: notebook?
<jardel> ebm, ok
<UbuntuHM> pc normal
<UbuntuHM> placa mae p8z68-v
<UbuntuHM> da azus
<UbuntuHM> acho que nao tem jeito
<UbuntuHM> pc novo
<UbuntuHM> e o ubuntu nao funciona
<UbuntuHM> alguem me ajuda?
<UbuntuHM> alguem sabe sobre o erro n05
<UbuntuHM> spiga:  ainda tem solucao irmao?
<spiga> UbuntuHM: tentou alguma versao mais antiga do ubuntu
<UbuntuHM> isso ainda nao
<UbuntuHM> vo mais ser o jeito
<spiga> tipo.. pode tentar 1 versao mais antiga e dar upgrade
<UbuntuHM> tava pensando em baixar o backtrack
<UbuntuHM> algo assim
<spiga> UbuntuHM: eu uso o mint ...
<spiga> ele e baseado no ubuntu.
<spiga> so que tem umas correções que o ubuntu sempre deixa passar...
<spiga> ele nao vem unity ... base e o gnome3
<spiga> e muito bom ... para mim ele é mais rapido que o unity ... ubuntu nunca rodou redondo nas minhas maquinas mas o mint me surpreendeu muito ..
<spiga> ele e mais clean que o ubuntu nao tem tanta tranqueira...
<spiga> isso a versao CD ...
<spiga> e bem limpo mesmo ... e bastante rapido. e estavel.. e ainda tem uma central de DL igual do ubuntu ...
<spiga> e um ubuntu clean e estavel o mint.
<spiga> sem esses erros bestas.
<spiga> que o pessoal da canonical deixa passar
<UbuntuHM> pow
<UbuntuHM> por isso meu primo falou pra mim baixar ele
<UbuntuHM> acho que vo fazer isso
<lsmagalhaes> pessoal... alguem sabe pq a escolha de outro papel de parede não aparece na tela de login?
<ZZzzZzzz__> UbuntuHM,  voce verificou as memorias ?
<spiga> lsmagalhaes: mano esse negocio de personalização. nao e comigo.
<spiga> lsmagalhaes: ta aparecendo o papel de parede antigo?
<ebm> UbuntuHIM ..........qual é seu problema mano?????
<ebm> como assim o Ubuntu não funciona? ......... não dá pra instalar? ........... ele não inicia?
<Birex|Off> boa noite
<ebm> noite
<ebm> osso, irc já era mesmo
<ebm> e ainda assim a droga dos moderadores vem falar bosta se falar algo fora do tópico
<MarconM> e ae garotada
<forkd> salve, salve
#ubuntu-br 2012-05-10
<sistematico> Boa noite..
<forkd> noite!
<liphvf> alguém poderia me ajudar? eu gostaria de saber se tem algum maneira ou algum problema que liste todos os softwares que tenho no ubuntu?
<forkd> liphvf, dpkg --get-selections
<liphvf> muito obrigado
<liphvf> eu gostaria de saber se quando agente atualiza de versão para versão, é melhor re-formatar o pc ou só atualizar normalmente? existe alguma perca de desempenho quando simplismente atualizamos sem formatar, e re-instalar o sistema??
<forkd> liphvf, eu sempre prefiro instalar a nova versao em vez de fazer um dist-upgrade. muitas vezes acontece algum conflito de alguma coisa e o tempo que se perde pra arrumar seria melhor investido instalando a nova versao.
<liphvf>  forkd, e se você por exemplo, utilizando a beta e for atualizar para afinal? faz diferença mesmo assim?
<forkd> cara, tenta. se der pau, vc reinstala. ;)
<forkd> mas se fosse eu, reinstalaria do zero. politica pessoal.
<liphvf> entendo...
<RodrigO23> Boa noite galera
<RodrigO23> ai pessoal
<RodrigO23> achei esse tutorial, bem legal
<RodrigO23> sobre otimizar o disco rigido
<RodrigO23> http://www.tecmundo.com.br/disco-rigido/23329-como-melhorar-o-desempenho-de-um-hd.htm
<OliveiraBorges> cole galerinha
<OliveiraBorges> alguem sabe usar o wireshark ?
<OliveiraBorges> como eu uso a placa wireless na maquina mirtual ?
<root> como faco pra detectar a inteface wireless na maquina virtual ?
<OliveiraBorges> alguem ai ?
<OliveiraBorges> alguem vivo ai ?
<OliveiraBorges> jeflui:  opa
<OliveiraBorges> ...
<underground> hey people
<OliveiraBorges> underground: cara
<OliveiraBorges> me tira umas duvidas, rs
<underground> ???
<OliveiraBorges> estou querendo instalar usar a interface wireless
<OliveiraBorges> na minha maquina virtual
<OliveiraBorges> eu tenho um AP Router no terraco, consigo usalo no ubuntu ?
<OliveiraBorges> no caso eu traria o cabo ate meu notebook
<underground> claro...sem problemas, é só configurar o OS em wifi !
<OliveiraBorges> eu tenho um ap router e uma antena omni
<OliveiraBorges> no terraco
<OliveiraBorges> que eu usava pra monitorar as cameras no comercio do meu pai
<OliveiraBorges> mas no linux vai reconhecer como cabo ou wireless?
<OliveiraBorges> eu quero fazer testes com o kiscomet
<OliveiraBorges> eh possivel usando o aprouter ?
<underground> yeah
<OliveiraBorges> mesmo usando a maquina virtual ?
<underground> obvio ne cara...rsrsr
<OliveiraBorges> underground:  mas nos teste do kismet eu tenho que indicar a interface wireless
<OliveiraBorges> nesse caso como eu faria ?
<underground> vc tem q no minimo saber configurar a lan...antes de brincar de geek né !
<OliveiraBorges> underground: como eu vou mandar pelo console o aprouter buscar as redes ?
<underground> terminal sempre !
<OliveiraBorges> underground: Eu acho que voce ainda nao entendeu minha duvida,rs
<OliveiraBorges> o aprouter vai chegar ate o notebook pelo cabo, ou seja, o linux vai reconhecer ele como eth0
<OliveiraBorges> e nao como wlan0
<OliveiraBorges> ou estou errado ?
<underground> sim...é bem simples  !
<OliveiraBorges> underground: entao quando eu suar o kismet eu vou referencia eth0 ?
<OliveiraBorges> Alguem ai ?
<OliveiraBorges> ......
<OliveiraBorges> alguem ai ?
<sistematico> Eu.
<sistematico> OliveiraBorges: Você tá usando a conta root?
<OliveiraBorges> OliveiraBorges: estou, qp
<OliveiraBorges> p
<OliveiraBorges> pq
<sistematico> Não é nada recomendado.
<OliveiraBorges> eu to numa VM
<OliveiraBorges> sistematico: eu estava tentando tirar uma duvida
<OliveiraBorges> conhece  o APRouter ?
<sistematico> Não.
<OliveiraBorges> vc usa wireless no linux ?
<sistematico> OliveiraBorges: Sim.
<[kernel]> usa o Wicd
<[kernel]> ;P
<victordsc> boa noite pessoal
<sistematico> Não precisa.
<sistematico> Boa noite.
<OliveiraBorges> victordsc: boa noite
<OliveiraBorges> [kernel]:  voce pode me ajudar
<OliveiraBorges> ?
<sistematico> [kernel]: Ainda não achei um cenário que o NM não fosse capaz de funcionar.
<victordsc> podem me tirar uma dúvida? ja procurei em alguns fórums, achei coisa parecidas mas não exatamente isso
<sistematico> Falem a dúvida, não perguntem se pode perguntar.
<victordsc> ok
<[kernel]> sistematico, ;)
<victordsc> coisa básica, instalei o ubuntu agora pouco.. não consigo jogar a barra de tarefas pra baixo
<victordsc> eu li em foruns sobre clickar com o botão direito e selecionar pra baixo
<sistematico> victordsc: Nem vai conseguir =]
<victordsc> mas aqu clicko com o botão direito nela e nada acontece
<sistematico> Eu não uso Ubuntu, mas acho que essa barra aí é fixa.
<sistematico> victordsc: Qual versão do Ubuntu?
<victordsc> 12.04
<victordsc> na 11.10 eu ja vi essa parra pra baixo
<sistematico> victordsc: Usa o Unity né?
<victordsc> isso
<victordsc> até instalei o myunity
<victordsc> sistematico: é sério isso?
<sistematico> Não sei ao certo.
<sistematico> victordsc: Com o myunity não deu?
<victordsc> sistematico: bom pelo menos não achei naa relacionado a isso nele
<victordsc> nada*
<OliveiraBorges> tem como eu usar um roteador Aprouter, conecta-lo por ethernet e executar comandos para a interface wireless do roteador ?
<victordsc> parece bobeira, mas não consigo me costumar com essa barra no alto rs
<sistematico> victordsc: Tenta instalar o MATE Desktop Environment.
<sistematico> victordsc: É um fork do Gnome2, eu gosto bastante.
<sistematico> victordsc: Ou OpenBox.
<deusr> alguém ai no canal pode me dar uma mao?
<sistematico> OliveiraBorges: Não entendi sua dúvida.
<sistematico> deusr: Fale.
<deusr> quem aqui tah com o ubuntu 12.04 e tem impressora?
<victordsc> vou tentar
<sistematico> deusr: Eu não uso nem um dos dois, mas pode falar, talvez eu te ajudo.
<deusr> eu preciso de uma screenshot
<deusr> hehe
<deusr> urgente :/
<OliveiraBorges> sistematico: Eu quero usar wireless na maquina virtual, mas pelo que vi na net soh eh possivel com o usb wireless
<deusr> OliveiraBorges, tem imressora ai?
<deusr> usa ubuntu 12.04?
<OliveiraBorges> sistematico:  mas eu tenho um Roteador ApRouter ( aqueles usados em provedores  a radio ), posso usar ele como minha interface wireless ?
<OliveiraBorges> deusr: uso, mas nao tenho impressora
<sistematico> victordsc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox http://openbox.org/ http://mate-desktop.org/
<sistematico> deusr: Fale o problema.
<deusr> k7, será que ninguém aqui tem impressora :/
<sistematico> deusr: Até agora você não falou o problema! Como alguem vai te ajudar?
<deusr> nao é problema, daqui algumas horas tenho que mandar meu livro novo pra editora e soh preiso confirmar uma informação
<deusr> justamente essa, referente a tela
<OliveiraBorges> sistematico:  o meu roteador ele pode conectar em modo cliente em outro roteador
<OliveiraBorges> sistematico: eu posso usa-lo no ubuntu conecntando a outra rede wireless ?
<sistematico> OliveiraBorges: Sim, Sim.
<sistematico> OliveiraBorges: O seu roteador tem que estar em modo bridge.
<sistematico> OliveiraBorges: Aqui eu uso um assim.
<deusr> sistematico, soh preciso saber o que tem em tal tela, soh isso
<deusr> :)
<sistematico> deusr: Que tela?
<OliveiraBorges> sistematico: mas chega via cabo ate o seu pc ?
<sistematico> OliveiraBorges: Não.
<deusr> sistematico, de adicionar impressora
<deusr> local
<deusr> quando tem uma impressora plugada, aparece algo escrito quero saber o que é
<OliveiraBorges> sistematico:  voce conhece o KisMet ?
<sistematico> deusr: Peraí.
<deusr> sistematico, eu estou no 12.04 e nao tenho impressora, entao nao aparece
<sistematico> deusr: Essa http://img842.imageshack.us/img842/8061/imprimindo.png ?
<sistematico> OliveiraBorges: Ouvi falar.
<deusr> sistematico, nao, isso já tah adicionada
<deusr> quero de quando vc clica em adicionar e nao tem nada
<OliveiraBorges> sistematico:  ja usou ?
<sistematico> OliveiraBorges: Não.
<OliveiraBorges> sistematico:  mas vc compreendeu minha duvida ?
<sistematico> OliveiraBorges: Sim, só não sei o que o Kismet tem a ver.
<sistematico> deusr: Essa http://img215.imageshack.us/img215/8972/impressora2.png ?
<deusr> sistematico, gracias ;)
<sistematico> De nada.
<OliveiraBorges> sistematico: o Kismet faz umas analises nas redes sem fios, mas se eu conecntar meu roteador pelo cabo ethernet
<OliveiraBorges> eu vou conseguir fazer essas analises wireless ?
<sistematico> Teste :)
<OliveiraBorges> sistematico: no meu ponto de vista eu acho que nao vai funcionar
<OliveiraBorges> pq quando eu colocar o cabo de rede no PC, o linux vai reconhecer como eht0 e nao como wlan0
<OliveiraBorges> alguem vivo ?
<OliveiraBorges> clear
<[kernel]> killall xchat
<[kernel]> lol
<victordsc> Eu \o
<Celso> bom dia
<barna> bom dia Celso
<FernandoBasso> Existe uma lista como todos os atalhos possíveis para o 12.04, inclusive os das lentes? Eu sei o s-m (music), s-v (video), s-a (applications).
<barna> FernandoBasso, to no 10.04 agora, aki tem sistema>preferencias>atalhos de teclado
<Celso> barna, :)
<FernandoBasso> Mas lá não tem atalhos das lentes, por exemplo.
<FernandoBasso> (ou eu não consegui encontrar)
<barna> q lentes?
<FernandoBasso> Aqueles icones que aparecem bem embaixo quando pressionamos a telca super.
<FernandoBasso> Por exemplo, super+m coloca o HUD direto em um estado de procurar por músicas.
<barna> hummmm, nem sabia! num to usando unity no 12.04, só xfce!
<FernandoBasso> é uma lente.
<barna> eu sou fotografo, pra mim lente é outra coisa...... hehehehehehehe
<FernandoBasso> hahaha
<barna> FernandoBasso, v se isso ajuda!
<barna> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Teclas-atalho-no-unity
<FernandoBasso> Eu sou músico. Não existe lente na minha vida, a não ser as do ubuntu.
<barna> hehehehehe, na minha, é uma das coisas mais importantes.....
<FernandoBasso> No teu caso eu concordo.
<FernandoBasso> :)
<barna> FernandoBasso, toca o q?
<FernandoBasso> Guitarra. Fazem 17 anos.
<FernandoBasso> Eu já sou bem velhino, daqui uns dias vou morrer.
<FernandoBasso> :D
<barna> hahahhahhahahahahaha
<barna> tem quantos anos FernandoBasso
<FernandoBasso> 33.
<barna> +2 q eu
<FernandoBasso> Venci! Ebaaaa!
<barna> hehehehehehehehehehehe
<FernandoBasso> Eu sou o melhor!
<FernandoBasso> hahahahah
<barna> vou lá pro 12.04, ja volto!
<FernandoBasso> Brincadeiras a parte, a vida passa....
<barna> num piscar de olhos!
<barna> bom vc ter falado em lentes! preciso ver o valor de umas lentes q vou vender!
<delki8> Bom dia galera
<barna> bom dia
<bruc3> bom dia
<bruc3> barna usa squid?
<barna> bem q eu tentei!
<barna> mas sou uma negação em rede/internet
<bruc3> kkk
<Celso> 2
<barna> bruc3, no #linuxajuda vejo sempre a galera falando muito de rede/proxy/servidor etc....
<fatality> :P
<paico> bom dia! o/
<bruc3> valeu
<delki8> bom dia paico
<RodrigO23> Bom dia PEssoal
<paico> dia!
<RodrigO23> iai paico
<slipttees> bom dia... alguem aqui sabe como abro arquivos ppt criptografados por senha no libreoffice?
<Rudolf> heuhieuheiuheiue
<Rudolf> johntheripper + wordlist
<Rudolf> e muita sorte
<fatality> RodrigO23, eae
<RodrigO23> aooo [kernel]
<RodrigO23> como q tah manow
<[kernel]> firmeza
<[kernel]> ;D
<RodrigO23> Cara ganhei um DVD do Red hat ontem
<[kernel]> graças a DEUS
<RodrigO23> Amem
<[kernel]> huMm
<slipttees> Rudolf: ?
<[kernel]> tou fazendo um curso de LPI-1
<RodrigO23> mas nao tenho o o serial
<RodrigO23> =[
<[kernel]> é baseado em debian e redhat
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkkkkk
<RodrigO23> legal em
<[kernel]> kkkkkkk
<RodrigO23> ai nao instala nada
<RodrigO23> eu queria fazer o lpi
<Rudolf> slipttees: tu acha que tem mágica?
<slipttees> Rudolf: desculpa, não entendi o que falaste
<slipttees> :/
<[kernel]> Rudolf, cara
<[kernel]> tava olhando uns diretorios aqui
<[kernel]> e achei uns arquivo de crash
<[kernel]> nos temporarios
<[kernel]> só do opera :/
<slipttees> Rudolf: pode ser um pouco mais claro.
<Rudolf> slipttees:  use o johntheripper com bruteforce através de um wordlist
<slipttees> tradução?
<kayo> leonel, é um truque ou vc executou seu cliente de irc como root?
<slipttees> leonel:
<slipttees> ssh root@200.98.201.100 => root@200.98.201.100's password:
<slipttees> rapaz, faça isso não!
<slipttees> kayo: :/
<kayo> tem gente que nao anda lendo as primeiras linhas dos tutoriais
<slipttees> pois é
<slipttees> faltava a senha do root ser 123456
<slipttees> :p
<Rudolf> kayo: yeap!
<Rudolf> kayo: kkkkkkkkk
<RodrigO23> voltei galerinha
<mwallacesd> Opa e ae galera, blz?
<forkd> blz!
<mwallacesd> opa forkd! Cara ai no Brasil o dia das mães é neste próximo domingo, certo?
<forkd> mwallacesd, sim, pq?
<mwallacesd> aqui no México é hoje.
<mwallacesd> 10 de maio.
<forkd> segunda quinta-feira de maio? eh feriado? hehe
<forkd> alguem ai jah colocou o ubuntu/xubuntu num mac?
<Stockholder> Bom dia galera
<Stockholder> alguém pode me dar uma força com esse erro do mysql?
<Stockholder> /usr/libexec/mysqld: Error writing file /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.pid' (Errcode: 28)
<Stockholder> pelo que pesquisei fiquei sabendo q eu deveria limpar a tmp
<Stockholder> mas mesmo assim ele pede mais espaço
<Stockholder> queria saber como faço pra ver a partição onde a tmp está
<Stockholder> pra poder liberar espaço dela
<Rudolf> Stockholder: qual tmp está nas configurações do mysql
<Stockholder> ahh entao
<Stockholder> vou pesquisar aqui pra saber qual é a tmp do sql
<sistematico> Estou instalando um SO que se chama GhostBSD, alguem aqui ouviu falar?
<Rudolf> Stockholder: faz diferente, cola seu df -h num pastebin da vida
<Rudolf> sistematico: nao
<Rudolf> sistematico: mas se é BSD não é linux
<sistematico> Claro que não, heh
<sistematico> O cara é doido.
<renebarbosa> boa tarde a todos
<ruffleS> boa
<RodrigO23> Fala pessoal
<GTK_Thi> barna: nao deu aquele negocio q tu falou
<RodrigO23> ai GTK_Thi , blzzz
<GTK_Thi> blz
<[orca]> barna: falaaa
<RodrigO23> iai [orca]
<RodrigO23> como q vc tah
<[orca]> rodrigo23: ótimo, e vc?
<RodrigO23> bem tmbbb
<RodrigO23> cara, mudei um pouco
<RodrigO23> hsuahsua
<RodrigO23> toh usando agora o CentOS
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkkk
<RodrigO23> agora toh com ubuntu e CentOs na mesma maquina
<[orca]> rodrigo23: ah vou ver o CentOS quem sabe...
<[orca]> !ajuda
<mwallacesd> hahahahaha aki num tem bot neh?
<mwallacesd> De boa eu acho bot palhaçada, geramente o pessoal que entra no IRC é novato em IRC e brasileiro não curte muito trabalhar com bot de IRC
<mwallacesd> =P
<mwallacesd> tipo o m4v é que gosta de bot, la no ubuntu-es ele se acha o cara, e fica mandando comandinho obsoleto pro pessoal la
<mwallacesd> Palmas para ele, digam REY digam ROW um novo personagem para o CHICO ANISIO SHOW
<mwallacesd> hahahahahaha
<mwallacesd> E ae galerinha do mal, que programa vcs recomendam para modificar o volume dos mp3 ???
<[orca]> sei la risadaaa
<[orca]> nao tentei mecher em mp3 no linux, acho ainda.
<[orca]> mwallacest: galerinha do mal? :D:D
<telec> mwallacesd quantos mp3s ? 1 só ?
<mwallacesd> 18
<mwallacesd> 18.000 mp3 files telec
<mwallacesd> =)
<telec> a sim
<mwallacesd> ta tirando que vou mudar um por um neh? Hahaha
<telec> vc quer abaixar ?
<mwallacesd> Tipo lembro que por XP tinha o mp3gain, jogava o path dos files e o bixinho madava bala
<mwallacesd> Na verdade quero um equivalente, se for em command line, better!
<[orca]> ah agora eu ri
<Stockholder> Galeraaaa
<Stockholder> boa tarde
<Stockholder> alguem já fez resize de lvm?
<[orca]> q?
<telec> mwallacesd usa mp3gain
<[orca]> ©©©
<[orca]> aff...
<[orca]> [kernel]: eae?
<[kernel]> diga lá
<[kernel]> ;D
<[orca]> ah, faz tempo que não "fuço" algo acho
<[orca]> a última vez foi o sudoers e quase formato...
<[orca]> risada
<[kernel]> gosta de ficar mexendo né
<[kernel]> :/
<mwallacesd> done telec sem falha com o mp3gain
<mwallacesd> Num quero mais nada...
<mwallacesd> Quero sim, um McFlury Twix
<mwallacesd> Muahahaha
<[orca]> [kernel]: errando que se aprende né? então `quebrando um linux que se aprende' kakakakaka
<[orca]> bmm.
<[orca]> porque os nicks ficam assi?
<[orca]> gest88483
<[orca]> em fim
<[orca]> HMM..
<RodrigO23> alguem ai ja teve problemas ao instalar o php-mcrypt
<Coelhinha> boas
<RodrigO23> boas
<[orca]> risada cada nick meu Deus
<[orca]> de onde este povo tira estes nicks risada
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkkkkkk
<[orca]> tem uns que sao até inlegiveis
<jardel> Boa tarde pessoal!
<jardel> aguem sabe me dizer o porque o OS 12.04 demora pra inicia?
<GTK_Thi> como desinstala o linux manualmente?
<[orca]> gente como desnisntala o linux manualmente
<Birex> apague a particao dele
<[orca]> vou falar a um amigo
<[orca]> ele se mandou mas acho que posso dizer a ele
<[orca]> ele quer apagar manualmente porque ele danificou o grub e deu pau no hd.
<[orca]> aliás, ele danificou a particao
<Birex> entao apagar a particao e melhor
<[orca]> Birex: ele perguntou do grub? dizendo ele que ainda fica lá
<Birex> fica mesmo
<Birex> inicia com o MS-DOS e digita: fdisk /mbr
<Birex> que ele tira
<[orca]> mais
<[orca]> ms-dos?
<[orca]> como inicia isso caa?
<Birex> vc conhece?
<[orca]> na verdade n.
<[orca]> ele quer saber a minha pergunta que acabei de fazer, como inicia com ms-dos
<[orca]> birex: ta aí ele, explique vc
<[orca]> birex: ele é o gtk_thi.
<[orca]> bah
<Birex> ok
<Birex> o que ele quer
<Birex> apagar a particao?
<stylles> ai aalguem manja de lvm
<stylles> ??
<Birex> lvm = logical volume management
<Birex> nunca mexi com isso no linux
<GTK_Thi> Quero formatar para instalar o linux o hd externo
<GTK_Thi> pq ele nao ta funcionando mais
<Birex> eu so sei que e sobre redundancia
<Birex> a tah
<GTK_Thi> fui aumentar uma partião e foi-se
<GTK_Thi> aumentei a / de 9 gb pra 242 gb e depois ele n iniciou mais
<Birex> vc aumentou pelo gparted?
<GTK_Thi> sim
<Birex> e vc esta neste sistema usando o gparted?
<Birex> vc tinha que ter dado boot pelo live cd
<GTK_Thi> mas eu fiz pelo live cd
<Birex> vie
<Birex> vixe
<Birex> o hd nao esta bixado nao?
<GTK_Thi> aumentei ubuntu 11.10 com 10.04
<GTK_Thi> e q uma vez eu fiz a mesma coisa e deu certo no ubuntu 10.04
<Birex> a particao era ext4 ou ext3?
<GTK_Thi> ext4
<GTK_Thi> acho q era ext 4
<GTK_Thi> e abre tudo
<GTK_Thi> o q eu faço?
<oitofelix> Olá.
<oitofelix> GTK_Thi: Você moveu a partição sobre espaço livre ou já particionado?
<GTK_Thi> nao sei, deletei a partiçaõ ntfs pra colocar espaço na /
<oitofelix> Então sua configuração atual eram duas partições.  Uma ext4 e uma ntfs, certo?
<oitofelix> GTK_Thi: *atual->original
<GTK_Thi> uma ntfs, uma extend com ext4, swap e uma xfs q é a home
<oitofelix> GTK_Thi: "Extended" nesse caso como contrário a Primária?
<GTK_Thi> a extended é a primeira agora, antes era a ntfs
<oitofelix> GTK_Thi: Eu sempre configurei minhas máquinas com uma partição ext primária para o sistema e então uma extendida, onde dentro existem duas partiçoes, uma ext para o /home e outra para swap.
<oitofelix> GTK_Thi: Eu não tenho certeza se partições extendidas atrapalhariam a inicialização...
<oitofelix> GTK_Thi: Você definiu a partição de inicialização como bootável?
<GTK_Thi> bem foi o linux q instalou e fez tudo, o qe u fiz foi apagar a ntfs e aumentar a ext 4
<oitofelix> GTK_Thi: Entendi.
<GTK_Thi> o linux fez tudo automático
<oitofelix> Mas o que tem na outra partição?  Windows?
<GTK_Thi> no sda tem windows sdb tem linux
<oitofelix> Quando o computador inicia o GRUB nem aparece?
<GTK_Thi> nada
<GTK_Thi> ja o hd interno inicia
<oitofelix> Que estranho.
<[orca]> bem, outro hd né? uaua
<GTK_Thi> eu instalei o linux no hd externo
<GTK_Thi> o windows ta no interno
<oitofelix> Você alguma vez já fez o GNU iniciar desse hd externo ou é a primeira vez?
<GTK_Thi> antes de eu aumentar a partição ele funcionava normalkmente
<oitofelix> Bom... isso me parece um bom sinal.  Não deve ser tão difícil assim de resolver.  Se você insistir um pouco você consegue.
<oitofelix> Você já verificou a integridade das partições?
<oitofelix> Alguma coisa foi apagada?
<GTK_Thi> como assim
<GTK_Thi> bem elas funcionam normal, o chroot nela e tudo
<oitofelix> Reinstala o grub então.
<GTK_Thi> como eu faço
<oitofelix> E se certifique de que a partição está marcada como bootável...
<oitofelix> Você tem acesso ao GNU?  Qual sistema operacional está instalado no seu HD interno?
<GTK_Thi> se nao tivece bootavel nao apareceria nada na tela; o windows nem inicia com o hd externo
<GTK_Thi> tenho o d do ubuntu 10.04
<oitofelix> Você está no GNU agora?
<GTK_Thi> agora n.
<oitofelix> Ah... é uma pena.
<GTK_Thi> mas , como instalo o grub? digo, como reinstalo?
<oitofelix> Assim fica muito difícil de testar.
<GTK_Thi> eu coloco o cd
<GTK_Thi> mas no meu pen tem o sistema q esta instalado
<GTK_Thi> tem o live cd dele
<oitofelix> Bom...
<GTK_Thi> Vc me diz as instruções, q eu faço depois.
<oitofelix> Como root, basta você invocar grub-install --boot-directory=/media/sdb1/boot /dev/sdb
<oitofelix> onde /dev/sdb1 que é a partição do sistema está montada em /media/sdb1
<oitofelix> Você tem de montá-la lá.
<oitofelix> Ou substitua por onde ela estiver.
<GTK_Thi> pode montar pelo gnome mesmo?
<oitofelix> Sim.  Desde que você indique os caminhos certos e o dispositivo certo...
<GTK_Thi> quando eu dava grub install, eu fazia assim: grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sdb
<GTK_Thi> bem, depois eu tento.
<oitofelix> Tá bom.
<jardel> alguem poderia me ajudar com teclas de atalho teclado?
<oitofelix> jardel: Como assim?
<jardel> alt+tab nao esta funcionado e outros mais
<jardel> oitofelix, alt+tab nao esta funcionado e outros mais
<oitofelix> No X ou no console?
<jardel> oitofelix, console que se refere e o terminal?
<oitofelix> O terminal virtual... aquele que você chega ao apertar CTRL+ALT+F1 quando está no X por exemplo.
<jardel> oitofelix, cara so sei te dizer que os atalhos nao estao funcionando
<jardel> como antes
<oitofelix> Deve ser no X, com certeza...
<oitofelix> Você está com a instalação padrão do Ubuntu?
<jardel> oitofelix, antes qualquer tela que eu tivesse apertando alt+tab mostrava as janelas abertas
<oitofelix> Qual o versão do seu Ubuntu?
<jardel> oitofelix, sim, 12.04
<oitofelix> Você deve então estar usando o Unit, certo?
<jardel> oitofelix, sim
<oitofelix> Velho, desculpa.  Eu não conheço nada do Unit. Não vou poder te ajudar.  Mas estou certo que mais alguém aqui poderá.
<jardel> oitofelix, ok
<ZZzzZzzz_> jardel,  eu tou en 12.04 e alt--tab ta foncionando
<jardel> ZZzzZzzz_, ps, antes tava mas nao sei oque fiz que paro
<ZZzzZzzz_> na tua instalaçao ou no upgrade ouve algo ke falhou
<jardel> ZZzzZzzz_, tava na 11.10 atualizei e deu tudo certo
<ZZzzZzzz_> e se carregas na tecla "start-windous"  o ke da
<jardel> mas hj fiz algo que paro de funciona
<ZZzzZzzz_> vai aos parametros sistema
<ZZzzZzzz_> teclado
<ZZzzZzzz_> clika na segunda "tab" nao sei como se diz en portugues :(
<jardel> ZZzzZzzz_, as config da unity estao todas desmarcadas
<oitofelix> ZZzzZzzz_: Se diz aba
<ZZzzZzzz_> oitofelix, thx
<oitofelix> ;)
<ZZzzZzzz_> jardel,  ja la estas ?
<jardel> ZZzzZzzz_, na aba atalhos
<ZZzzZzzz_> depois clika en nevegaçao
<jardel> ZZzzZzzz_, ta
<ZZzzZzzz_> e ai en kuaker lugar deves ter a opçao "mudar de aplicaçao"
<jardel> ZZzzZzzz_, ta tudo desativado
<ZZzzZzzz_> activa
<ZZzzZzzz_> faz logo un ensaio no alt-tab
<oitofelix> ZZzzZzzz_: É melhor dizer "teste" no lugar de "ensaio" neste caso.
<jardel> ZZzzZzzz_, deve ter uma forma de voltar como estava
<jardel> instalar de novo
<ZZzzZzzz_> deve ter
<ZZzzZzzz_> espera vou ver se encontro
<jardel> ZZzzZzzz_, ok, vou procura tambem
<Maninho__> 18WAAXWN0: boa noite esta disponivel?
<ZZzzZzzz_> jardel,  tas en 2d ou unity normal ?
<Maninho__> 18WAAXWN0: voce adoraria estar onde estou =D
<jardel> ZZzzZzzz_, isso 2d
<jardel> ZZzzZzzz_, tem algum comando pra voltar o OS como na instalaçao sem remover app instalados?
<Maninho__> jardel nao
<Maninho__> se por acaso vc tivesse feito backup de seu linux ae era outra historia hehehe
<jardel> Maninho, blz, mas nao fiz kkkk
<Maninho__> tenho uma solução melhor, porque vc nao copia tudo que esta na sua pasta /home e formata e instala tudo novamente
<Maninho__> depois só voltar o conteudo da home é file do boi hauehueheuheueh
<jardel> Maninho, ja pensei mas tem que instala tudo os app de novo dae é foda
<Maninho__> quale hehehehe
<Maninho__> coloca tudo no seu gestor de pacotes
<Maninho__> heheheheh
<ZZzzZzzz_> jardel,  o 3d nao fonciona
<Maninho__> ou tenta pegar todos os pacotes ja baixado da um find / -name *.deb heheheh
<jardel> ZZzzZzzz_, nao tenho placa, é sis 771/671
<Maninho__> vige maria
<Maninho__> pula longe da sis
<jardel> Maninho, como colocar no gestor de pacotes?nao sei fazer isso
<Maninho__> qual distribuição linux vc usa?
<Maninho__> ubuntu mesmo?
<Maninho__> bom caso seja ubuntu mesmo o gestor de pacote é apt-get ae tu roda sudo apt-get install pacote1 pacote2 pacote3 pacote4 pacote5 assim por diante
<Maninho__> hehhehehe
<Maninho__> deu para entender?
<jardel> Maninho, nao entendi
<Maninho__> que parte vc nao entendeu?
<Maninho__> outro exemplo, vamos dizer vc tenha o kde firefox, vc formata e usa o apt-get da seguinte forma, sudo apt-get install kde firefox
<Maninho__> saca?
<Maninho__> vc capitou? jardel
<Maninho__> eir !resp
<Maninho__> !resp
<Maninho__> .resp
<Maninho__> #resp
<Maninho__> ¬¬
<jardel> Maninho, bah, fico complicado
<jardel> iauhsiuash
<Maninho__> hauahuahuahuahauh jardel
<Maninho__> fala ae qual parte vc nao entendeu
<Maninho__> ja estou quase de saida hehehehe
<jardel> Maninho, vou ver que faço, mas vlw pela ajuda
<Maninho__> kkkkkk
<Maninho__> blz
<jardel> Maninho, abrç
<Maninho__> vou sair cara facu
<Maninho__> estou no laboratorio
<Maninho__> lol tudo xuxa parque
<Maninho__> hahahahaha
<Maninho__> foda
<Rudineiw> alguém ai também está com dificuldades para acessar os serviços do Google?
<Popenke> A internet parece não responder bem nesse 12.04 :(
<Popenke> Rudineiw, aí também?
<forkd> Rudineiw, aqui tah normal. usando Xubuntu 12.04.
<Rudineiw> tava vendo no twitter, tem mais gente com problemas para acessar os serviços do Google
<Rudineiw> ping no DNS do Google nem responde
<Rudineiw> ping 8.8.8.8
<Rudineiw> 100% packet loss
<Rudineiw> outros sites estão normais
<forkd> velho, por coincidencia to fazendo um mtr pra ele e tah 100% de sucesso.
<forkd> mtr 8.8.8.8
<Popenke> aqui tá recebendo
#ubuntu-br 2012-05-11
<Popenke> mas com um ping de 200ms em cada pacote :(
<Rudineiw> até a pouco estava pingando, bem lento também... mas faz uns 20 min que tá totalmente off
<Rudineiw> Google, Youtube, Blogger, Docs, Google+... todos os serviços OFF
<forkd> provavelmente eh problema em algum ponto do caminho...
<Rudineiw> também estou desconfiado que seja isso
<forkd> usa o mtr. ele vai mostrar cada router entre seu host e o Google.
<telec> pobrema de rota
<insano> --- google.com ping statistics ---
<insano> 4 packets transmitted, 4 received, 0% packet loss, time 3001ms
<Dead_Thinker> Alguém já instalou o SQL Server 2000 no Windows 7? :)
<underground> ...
<underground> hey people
<underground> Maninho: hey boy
<underground> telec: hey
<telec> underground hello
<OliveiraBorges> Birex: opa
<[orca]> fala galeraaa
<[orca]> barna: fala manoo
<barna> [orca], blz?
<[orca]> barna: po teu modo de teclar me lembra de um amigo risada
<barna> hehehehehehehe
<[orca]> risada
<[orca]> barna: sério, risada
<[orca]> barna: ainda ta aí?
<OliveiraBorges> alguem aqui ja usou o SET ?
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: SET@HOME?
<sLevin> Boa noite pessoal..
<sLevin> tou com uma dúvida aqui...
<sLevin> eu uso ubuntu 11.10 e notei que som de abertura não está mais tocando...
<licensed> Alguem conhece alguma solucao livre pra colocar atendimento online no meu site integrado com o gtalk?
<sLevin> eu gostava da abertura com som... alguém pode me ajudar nisso aí ???
<maninh2> dia
<Celso> bom dia
<paico> bom dia o/
<delki8> Bom dia pessoal.
<barna> bom dia delki8
<RodrigO23> Bom dia pessoal
<paico> o/
<RodrigO23> iai paico
<RodrigO23> salve
<delki8> Bom dia RodrigO23
<RodrigO23> Bom dia delki8
<RodrigO23> como q vc tah meu caro
<delki8> Tudo bem graças a Deus
<delki8> e com o senhor?
<RodrigO23> Bem tambem graças a Deus
<RodrigO23> mas nao precisa de me chamar de senhor nao
<RodrigO23> hehe
<RodrigO23> pelo menos nao agora neh
<RodrigO23> poxa tenho 24 anos apenas
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<paico> Rodrig023, quando tu chegar na minha idade certamente tu vai pensar... "puts... to ficando velho já... to quase na metade da vida..."
<RodrigO23> ehhhhhhhh paico
<Celso> paico, qtos. anos?
<paico> 25
<paico> heheh
<RodrigO23> parece ontem que fiz 16 anos
<Celso> ai eu com 25
<RodrigO23> lembro me como se fosse ontem
<Celso> paico, to com 49
<Celso> kakakakakaka
<paico> verdade, depois dos 17, 18 o tempo voa
<RodrigO23> demais
<paico> caraca Celso, agora me senti um piá heheh
<Celso> 25 anos tudo é festa
 * Celso não gosta que chama de tiuzinho
<paico> q nada.. 25, ja casei, descasei, tenho filho, concurso publico, empresa... ja faz uma pá de tempo q passei da fase das festas
<paico> heheh
<Celso> paico,  eu sou casado a 27 anos
<RodrigO23> ja volto galera
<delki8> eu tenho 23
<delki8> sou o "jovem" aqui
<delki8> então pra mim todo mundo é senhor ;)
<bino> bom dia
<Celso> bom dia
<paico> bom dia bino
<mwallacesd> Oi galera, blz. Bom dia.
<mwallacesd> De todos os softwares disponíveis para Linux ao estilo MS Paint qual é o mais parecido ao MS Paint de fato, no quesito de usabilidade é claro???
<ZZzzZzzz_> eu nao sei a que parece com o MSpaint mas pra trabalho rapido uso o "pinta"
<Celso> dizem que é clone do Paint ,mas nunca testei "GrafX2"
<mwallacesd> É pro meu filho já tentei o gnome-paint e o gpaint mas tá difícil... xpaint nem se fala Celso
<mwallacesd> Vou dar uma investigada nesse pinta
<ZZzzZzzz_> mwallacesd,  ke idade tem
<ZZzzZzzz_> e pra fazer o ke
<liphvf> na parte de update, onde tem a opção: " pre-relese update (precise-proposed) " =  isso singnifica que quem colocar ela vai está usando software na versão beta, ou simples são softwares não testando pela canonical?
<[orca]> rodrigo23: já por aqui em? uaua
<mwallacesd> ZZzzZzzz_, 4 anos... Bom vai fazer 4...
<[orca]> mwallasced: 4 anos dq? uaua
<ZZzzZzzz_> mwallacesd,  instala tuxpaint
<mwallacesd> Galera quem já testou os indicadores do sistema? No caso do indicator-cpufreq como funciona esse pacote trabalha independente ou usa alguma função do Conky???
<mwallacesd> Cara, o bom do tuxpaint é as figuras prédeterminadas...
<ZZzzZzzz_> et tuxpaint-config pra poder meter o tuxpaint en fullscreen
<mwallacesd> Mas já vi queel gonsta de ficar mexendo nas figuras geometricas
<mwallacesd> De todas as formas vou instalar varios vamos ver com qual ele se adapta melhor
<mwallacesd> [orca], my son 4 years old.
<mwallacesd> =)
<ZZzzZzzz_> olha mete lhe o "omnitux"
<ZZzzZzzz_> et "gcompris"
<mwallacesd> opa, já estou googleando todas estas opções.
<mwallacesd> Muito obrigado pelo apoio ZZzzZzzz_
<mwallacesd> =D
<ZZzzZzzz_> vou ter ke ir, vou preparar as salas pra amnha fazer uma ubuntu parti  e sou eu ke me oucupo da parte de jogos e educaçao :)
<mwallacesd> Opa boa sorte.
<mwallacesd> Abraços
<karont> bom dia
<karont> alguem ai
<RxDx> [off] alguem que tenha celular android rooteado?
<emanoelopes> RxDx: qual a versão do seu android?
<RxDx> emanoelopes, gingerbread
<RxDx> 2.3.5
<[orca]> oi gente
<RxDx> quero instalar o cyanogenmod
<emanoelopes> tinha o Froyo 2.2 e já era roteador nativamente, é isso que vc está perguntando?
<[orca]> que é a particao swap?
<RxDx> tenho um defy+, mas oficialmente ele só é suportado para o defy
<[orca]> dem uma luz aí.
<RxDx> [orca], google it!
<RxDx> se tiver alguma duvida pergunte aqui dps
<RxDx> emanoelopes, nao.. roteador ele já é mesmo... eu quero ter privilégios root (sudo) nele
<emanoelopes> RxDx: ah beleza. Fico por aqui! :\
<[orca]> onde?
<[orca]> rxdx?
<RxDx> [orca], vou te falar o q eu sei
<[orca]> ah, só queria saber que era a particao swap, nada a mais acho ua
<[orca]> mas que tu queria saber sei la kakka
<RxDx> swap é um tipo de particao usada para "extender" a memoria ram
<RxDx> caso a ram fique completamente em uso, as informacoes guardadas nela sao passadas para a swap
<emanoelopes> é utilizada sempre que o Sistema Operacional precisar de memória para executar os aplicativos e não cabe mais na RAM
<[orca]> ah sim
<emanoelopes> RAM <-> SWAP
<[orca]> sim..
<emanoelopes> No win é chamada de Memória Virtual (lá é um arquivo e não uma partição).
<[kernel]> [orca], vai estudar
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkk
<[orca]> [kernel]: a vá
<[orca]> uauauaua
<[orca]> bem
<[orca]> eu quase estrago um cartao de memória por ausa desta memória virtual...
<[orca]> causa
<[orca]> a que coisa
<[orca]> net lenta
<telec> normal
<[kernel]> [orca], ja baixei 5 filmes hoje ;)
<[kernel]> aqui ta filet
<[kernel]> hahaha
<telec> [kernel] de quanto sua net ai
<mwallacesd> Opa olha eu de novo aqui.... Galera alguém aí teve problemas congelamento com o sistema (12.04)? Já vão duas vezes que meu ubuntu congela e não existe outro remédio que não seja um famoso DEDOFF (Power Off forçado manualmente)....
<mwallacesd> Que merda! Fala Sério...
<[kernel]> vou testar
<[kernel]> quanto ta chegando
<[kernel]> no meu pc
<RxDx> alguem ai instalou o cyanogenmod?
<[kernel]> ta chegando só 17MB
<[kernel]> mais é 35MB
<[kernel]> :D
<telec> [kernel] 17 só ? po ... tá mal em
<telec> haeeaheaheaheaheahehaeaheah
<[orca]> [kernel]: ah a gvt é boa eu sei
<[orca]> quando passei uma temporada aí na casa de uns parentes
<[kernel]> telec, é porque tou na wireless
<[kernel]> mais quando por o cabo
<[kernel]> fica massa
<[kernel]> ;D
<[kernel]> tem 5 pcs aqui
<[kernel]> mais no momento só 2 on
<RxDx> http://speedtest.net/result/1928033321.png
<[orca]> a net era otima
<[kernel]> minha prima deve estar baixando algo
<telec> [kernel] quanto vc paga ai
<[kernel]> RxDx, ouxe
<[orca]> vichi
<[kernel]> voce ta na universidade
<[orca]> oque eu faço com 36 mb de velocidade...
<[kernel]> eu tou em casa
<[kernel]> ;P
<RxDx> aham, é onde eu trampo
<RxDx> e estudo
<[kernel]> onde eu trampava
<[kernel]> era 300MB
<[kernel]> :P
<[kernel]> fibra optica
<RxDx> aqui depende do dia.. e acho que o wireless limita tambem
<[kernel]> da intelig
<RxDx> hj ta 30mb
<telec> quanto tá a conex de 35 mb ai
<[kernel]> telec, rapaz é por volta de 200 reais
<telec> [kernel] humm
<[kernel]> mais eu pago menos por causa de um desconto
<[kernel]> de 50%
<[kernel]> nao sei porque
<lucasrs> Oi pessoal
<[kernel]> kkkkkk
<telec> [kernel] xo ve aqui quanto tá a de 20
<telec> é ... pq aqui só chega no max 20
<telec> =\
<[kernel]> mais nao adianta os sites limitam muito
<lucasrs> Quando se instala o ubuntu pelo wubi junto com o windows ele cria partição SWAP
<[kernel]> o megaupload saiu
<[kernel]> quebrou as pernas de muito neguinho
<[kernel]> :/
<[orca]> po 300 mb faz  minha cabeça doeer, vichiii
<[kernel]> [orca], la era um provedor
<[kernel]> :)
<[kernel]> vao migrar o cloud computing
<lucasrs> eita
<lucasrs> ?
<telec> olha q maravilha
<telec> 474,90 20 mbps da GVT aqui
<GTK_Thi> acho q o meu pc enloqueceu
<GTK_Thi> acho q meu pc enloqueceu de vez
<[kernel]> porque GTK_Thi
<GTK_Thi> vou te explicar
<GTK_Thi> bem
<GTK_Thi> reinstalei o grub no linux que apropósito estava estragado
<GTK_Thi> aí, dei boot por ele e n aconteceu nada
<GTK_Thi> aí depois coloquei a pen drive e ele deu boot normalmente
<[kernel]> kkkkkkk
<[kernel]> sua bios nao esta detectando sua MBR
<GTK_Thi> mas nao entendo pq o linux nem tava funcionando
<GTK_Thi> e agora funcionou
<[kernel]> :/
<[kernel]> por isso que eu fico no meu lilo
<[kernel]> ;P
<[orca]> ash tu conseguiu concertar teu hd esterno?
<GTK_Thi> ah, mas o importante e q tenho ele devolta nao aguentaria ficar sem ele 3 meses ou 2...
<[orca]> que net lenta, isso q da ter modem...
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: nem sei
<[kernel]> kkk
<telec> [kernel] aqui tenho 2 conexões de 10Mbps ... mas oq me quebra é q a NET tem limite de 80GB =\
<[orca]> este orca deve tá doidopor dizer que isso é banda larga...
<[kernel]> telec, como assim?
<[orca]> ah vá
<[orca]> 80 gb é?
<[kernel]> limites de transferencias de dados?
<telec> sim
<telec> por mes
<[kernel]> aff
<GTK_Thi> agora tenho 242 gb no meu root
<telec> só posso trafegar 80GB no maximo
<[kernel]> que isso
<[kernel]> tao limitando ate isso
<[kernel]> :/
<telec> se passar de 80GB minha conexão vira uma linda conexão de 512Kbps
<GTK_Thi> iii
<[orca]> po agora eu ri
<[orca]> po 500 kbps até que dá pra viver uaua
<[kernel]> hahaha
<telec> a sim ...
<telec> viver na merda né
<[orca]> já vi gente usar net e 140 kbps acho
<GTK_Thi> po eu tinha uma bandalarga de 200 k
<telec> a minha primeira banda larga foi de 150k
<telec> dps 300
<telec> dps 600
<telec> dps 2mb
<telec> ai 5
<telec> agora 10
<telec> agora to com 2 de 10 mbps, em load balance
<GTK_Thi> agora vou atualizar o kernel e estas coisas, 1 mês quase sem atualizar
<[orca]> reclamando de barriga cheia uaua
<[orca]> aaa
<telec> só q cada hora corta uma conexão
<telec> heaaeheahaeh
<GTK_Thi> eita 79 atualizações
<GTK_Thi> 70 mb tudo
<[orca]> pouquinho
<[orca]> pior que dixeram que teu hd tava bugado em gtk_thi
<GTK_Thi> iii
<GTK_Thi> mas tomara q ele boot sem ap en drive
<mwallacesd> Opa olha eu de novo aqui.... Galera alguém aí teve problemas congelamento com o sistema (12.04)? Já vão duas vezes que meu ubuntu congela e não existe outro remédio que não seja um famoso DEDOFF (Power Off forçado manualmente)....
<mwallacesd> Levou meu Audio galera
<mwallacesd> Crasheou aqui
<GTK_Thi> ah o meu ubuntu congelava um monte d vezes
<[orca]> vichi tu ta bootando na pen? vichi
<mwallacesd> speaker-test -D plughw 0.0 -t sine funciona sem problemas
<mwallacesd> aplay -l funciona normal
<GTK_Thi> na otou na pen
<GTK_Thi> o q tu me diz de 242 gb isso nem é tamanho pra penn drives
<mwallacesd> os levels do alsamixer estão bem também
<mwallacesd> Laptop sistema defaut atualizado
<mwallacesd> 12.04
<mwallacesd> nada extra, repositorios oficiais
<mwallacesd> 3 partições, /, home e SWAP
<GTK_Thi> adoro o linux!!!123
<mwallacesd> o sistema não reconhece o alsaconf
<mwallacesd> AFF!
<GTK_Thi> aqui o som funciona normal
<mwallacesd> Tá loco... Fala sério ... To fudido
<GTK_Thi> po meu linux fez uma besteira estes dias
<[orca]> bah
<GTK_Thi> ele criou um arquivo  C:\rcode.rb e n conseguia apagar pelo windows mas agora consegui
<GTK_Thi> tipo: /home/thiago/C:\\rcode.rb
<[orca]> vichi
<GTK_Thi> risada
<GTK_Thi> da onde se viu um arquivo `/home/thiago/C:\rcode.rb'? risadaaaaaaaa
<[orca]> risada
<[orca]> net lentiaaa
<[kernel]> GTK_Thi, voce usa o wine ai?
<GTK_Thi> uso mas... foi o próprio linux q criou
<GTK_Thi> mas ja consegui apagar
<[kernel]> ah
<[orca]> po eu tou travando direto
<GTK_Thi> vou desbootar pra v se boota pelo hd externo
<[orca]> que coisa
<mwallacesd> Sem chance continua bixado o Audio
<mwallacesd> Troquei o user
<[orca]> vichii
<[orca]> ah la vai eu travar...
<liphvf> na parte de update, onde tem a opção: " pre-relese update (precise-proposed) " =  isso singnifica que quem colocar ela vai está usando software na versão beta, ou simples são softwares não testando pela canonical?
<Daekdroom> Não é exatamente software na versão beta.
<Daekdroom> Toda vez que algum pacote é atualizado (para corrigir algum bug) dentro de uma versão estável, corre o risco dele quebrar o sistema, por menor que seja a mudança.
<Daekdroom> O -proposed contém esses pacotes. Quando é verificado que a atualização não causa nenhum problema, o pacote vai para o -updates.
<GTK_Thi> como eu faço para iniciar o linux sem ap en drive? Instalei o grub agora, mas ele só inicia com a pen junto.
<Rudolf> GTK_Thi: instale o grub corretamente
<GTK_Thi> como assim?
<GTK_Thi> eu fiz assim: grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/sdc
<GTK_Thi> so se eu fiz coisa errada de instalar o grub na pen drive.
<Rudolf> GTK_Thi:o seu hd é /dev/sdc ?
<GTK_Thi> sim
<Rudolf> GTK_Thi: o primeiro hd a iniciar é o sdc?
<GTK_Thi> mas como tira o grub da pen?
<GTK_Thi> sim
<Rudolf> GTK_Thi: o grub aparece ao iniciar o /dev/sdc ?
<GTK_Thi> so quando a pen ta junto
<Rudolf> GTK_Thi: então sdc não o seu hd
<Rudolf> GTK_Thi: ou o sdc não está ativado para bootar
<GTK_Thi> sdc no live cd era
<Rudolf> GTK_Thi: bom, vc precisa ter certeza disso
<GTK_Thi> bem, acho q instalei o grub na pen drive
<Rudolf> GTK_Thi: parece
<GTK_Thi> mas só o sdc nao inicia, com a pen inicia.
<Rudolf> GTK_Thi: vc tem quantos hd na maquina
<GTK_Thi> 1
<GTK_Thi> os outros sao externos e pen drives
<Rudolf> quem é sda e sdb ?
<GTK_Thi> sda é o interno sdb é a pen
<GTK_Thi> sdc é o hd externo q ta a o linux
<Rudolf> vc não disse que o hd era sdc?
<Rudolf> duh!
<Rudolf> que rolo
<GTK_Thi> vou ter q reinstalar o grub no hd externo não é
<Rudolf> o hd externo, ao tirar o pen drive passa a ser sdb
<Rudolf> por isso não vai funcionar direito essa joça aí que vc tá fazendo
<Rudolf> GTK_Thi: pra mim, o grub não foi instalado no hd externo
<GTK_Thi> eu acho q foi instalado na pen
<GTK_Thi> mas e agora pra tirar
<Rudolf> GTK_Thi: vc pode instalar o grub no hd interno, logicamente com a chamada válida para o sistema do hd interno
<Rudolf> GTK_Thi: google it: zerar mbr
<GTK_Thi> acho q nao da pra instalar o grub no interno, pois ele tem windows
<GTK_Thi> e grub so funciona em linux
<Rudolf> GTK_Thi: viajou, mas blza
<jardelvdas> Maninho, dae cara blz?
<Solano> alguém conseguiu instalar o precise pangolin em um fakeraid?
<Solano> eu não
<Solano> tô sendo obrigado a usar windows
<Solano> erro na hora do grub-install
<Solano> quando rodo o ubiquity com a opção -b ele trava
<Solano> me arrependi de ter feito aquele raid....
<Solano> mas preciso instalar o precise pangolin
<Solano> eu já uso ubuntu desde o karmic
<Solano> essa foi a primeira vez que eu decidi reinstalar pelo cd
<Solano> pra fazer uma partição separada pra home
<Solano> mas não instalou :/
<Solano> já chequei a integridade do cd com md5sum
<Solano> simplesmente não funciona.
<Solano> alguma ajuda?
<Solano> tô no livecd
<Solano> vou tentar pela milésima vez
<Celso> hum
<Celso> nunca mexi com fakeraid
<Solano> não tem muita diferença
<Solano> a não ser os bugs
<Solano> e o fato de o device ficar em /dev/mapper
<Celso> Solano, legal
<Solano> raid0 é bem legal
<Solano> até dar problema hahaha
<Celso> raid na verdade é um auto backup em outro HD?
<Celso> copia identica
<Solano> raid1 = espelhamento
<Solano> cópia
<Solano> quando um hd falha, o outro fica automaticamente no lugar
<Celso> legal
<Solano> raid0 = 'stripe'
<Solano> você une os dois hds
<Solano> como se fosse um
<Celso> interesante
<Solano> no meu caso, dois de 500GiB
<Solano> stripe porque divide os arquivos
<Celso> deve ser excelente em servidores
<Solano> setei o meu pra 64KB por stripe, acho
<Solano> como os dois HDs trabalham em conjunto, dobra a velocidade
<Solano> é melhor que ter um de 1TiB
<Celso> bacana
<Solano> o problema é que minha placa-mãe faz fakeraid
<Celso> qdo. tiver chance de colocar mais um HD vou fazer um raid
<Solano> lembra de checar se o raid da placa mãe é 'verdadeiro'!
<Solano> fakeraid é roubada
<Solano> pelo menos, tem sido até agora
<Celso> Solano, valeu pela dica
<Solano> de nada :)
<Solano> alguma ideia pro problema?
<Solano> se eu conseguir instalar pelo ubiquity com a opção -b sem ele travar, talvez com um pouco de trabalho eu ainda consiga
<Solano> é o que vou tentar agora
<Solano> mas se lembrar de alguma coisa que ajude...
<Celso> Solano, essa opção raid e atraves de hardware ou é uma opção escolhida durante a instalação?
<Solano> é feito pela placa-mãe, na verdade
<Solano> ou pelo menos deveria
<Solano> o raid verdadeiro
<Solano> basicamente, o sistema nem deveria saber que é um raid
<Solano> só a placa-mãe
<Solano> não é o que acontece com fakeraid...
<Solano> eu configurei esse raid, justamente, na placa-mãe
<Celso> Solano, ai voce faz uma instalação normal e automaticamente ja espelha no segundo HD
<Solano> isso no raid1
<Solano> e se um hd falhar
<Solano> automaticamente fica só com o outro até repor
<Solano> quando colocar outro no lugar do que falhou é feita uma cópia do outro
<Solano> raid1 é feito essencialmente pra segurança
<Solano> raid0, velocidade
<Solano> tem também as combinações que exigem 4 ou mais HDs, como raid0+1, raid10
<Solano> e outros tipos como raid5, raid6 et cetera
<Solano> tudo feito pela placa-mãe
<Celso> Solano, legal
<Solano> ao que parece, vou conseguir dessa ve
<Solano> vez*
<Celso> Solano, talves alguem do canal ja passou por isso
<Solano> fazer o grub rodar legal é que vai ser osso
<Solano> celso: eu hahaha
<Solano> pouquíssimo tempo atrás
<Solano> um problema parecido
<Solano> quem me ajudou foi o spiga
<spiga> que eu fiz?
<Solano> me ajudou da última vez que o meu raid e meu grub brigaram
<spiga> a ta
<Solano> instalação lá pros 65%, promissor :)
<spiga> huahuhua
<spiga> qual distribuição?
<Solano> se bem que, pela lei de murphy, uma coisa normalmente trava nos 98%
<Solano> ubuntu
<Solano> 12.04
<spiga> huahuahu
<mint__> E O MINT N'AO VIRA
<spiga> eu uso
<spiga> mint.
<spiga> desde versao 10
<telec> Solano não.
<Solano> tenho um amigo que trocou ubuntu por mint
<telec> Solano trava nos 99.8
<Solano> não sei porque o pessoal tem tanta raiva do unity...
<Solano> telec: true, true
<spiga> Solano: unity e bonito ... o problema que todas minhas maquinas nao roda ele legal e tem muito bug besta.
<Solano> uma vez eu fiz um download que travou nos 100%.
<spiga> odeio vc clicar no botao de fechar ele reiniciar o X
<Solano> eu só tenho raiva na hora de trocar os usuários
<telec> Solano já fiz muito desses ... no IE ... sempre travava em 99
<telec> na internet discada ... ficava lá 5 horas baixando
<telec> e travava
<Solano> já me acostumei a abrir o guake só pra digitar 'gtk-window-decorator --replace'
<Solano> na verdade, como eu faço com frequencia, só digito mesmo !gtk :)
<spiga> faland nisso ..preciso instalar o windows 8 para testar meu site no IE10
<Solano> espero que a canonical tenha consertado.
<mint__> no meu note o ubuntu 12 estava travando , instalei ele com fluxbox , agora roda normal
<mint__> no meu caso era pau na interface ou minha placa nao suportava , porem com o flux ta b'ao e rapido
<spiga> eu gosto do gnome 3.0
<mint__> o gnome [e da hora
<Solano> eu tenho/tinha no meu ubuntu 11.10
<spiga> pode ser sua placa de video nao esteja configurada corretamente.
<Solano> usava quando queria assistir filmes na tv
<telec> visualmente eu sou mais o KDE ... mas prefiro o gnome
<Solano> unity é um saco pra colocar dois monitores
<Solano> especialmente com placa NVIDIA
<mint__> concordo
<spiga> para
<mint__> o unity n'ao fico bao n'ao
<Solano> canonical disse que consertou
<spiga> nvidia e so baixar os driver e o
<spiga> nvidia controle
<spiga> nao tem misterio.
<Solano> eu sei
<spiga> sempre trampei com nvidia... e nunca tive dificuldades com relação a drive e nada..
<Solano> mas, falando sério, é muito mais cool o driver do windows.
<spiga> agora tenho 1 X3100 osso essas placas da intel
<Solano> a nvidia fez ele muito melhor
 * Solano está feliz que nem porco na lama
<Solano> 'instalando pacotes de idioma'
 * Solano na verdade nunca viu um porco na lama, mas provavelmente eles ficam felizes
<Solano> 'Instalando o sistema' \o/
<Solano> enquanto meu precise pangolin instala, alguém aí sabe como eu coloco uma animação a la bootanimation.zip pra ficar como animação do boot no android em um samsung?
<Solano> ativei o root no meu S5360B
<Solano> (galaxy y)
<spiga> faz o root que ele ja aparece
<Solano> só pra tirar as porcarias da claro
<Solano> e trocar essa animação
<Solano> spiga: pois é, é que, pelo visto, nos androids samsungzados as animações são em .qmg
<spiga> faz o root que ele desaparece.. pelo menos no galaxy tab 7 ele aparece android quando faço root
<Solano> as coisas da claro eu deletei manualmente
<Solano> quero agora só personalizar as animações de boot/shutdown
<spiga> sem root vc nao autera isso acredito eu !
<Solano> mas eu já fiz!
<spiga> altera*
<Solano> [19:18] <Solano> ativei o root no meu S5360B [19:18] <Solano> (galaxy y)
<spiga> hum.
<spiga> procura no play store
<Solano> http://androidbootanimation.com/
<Solano> essas animações vêm em .zip
<Solano> mas no samsung a animação é em .qmg
<Solano> quero saber onde eu seto pro normal do android
<Solano> ou então algum conversor mágico de bootanimation.zip pra .qmg
<spiga> procura no google animação qmg
<Solano> já pesquisei na verdade
<Solano> qmg é um formato proprietário da samsung
<Solano> :/
<Solano> oh wait
<Solano> lembro de ter visto alguma coisa sobre colocar um bootanimation.zip num samsung
<Solano> vou olhar no histórico no windows depois
<spiga> http://www.ajudandroid.com.br/2011/09/mudar-tela-de-boot-do-android-para.html
<Solano> ÊÊÊÊÊÊÊÊ
<Solano> instalação terminou
<Solano> cliquei em continuar testando
<Solano> pra ver se o link ajuda :)
<Solano> não
<Solano> spiga: valeu, mas isso infelizmente não ajuda :/
<spiga> ok
<Solano> esse é o normal do android, vir com a animação em .zip
<spiga> hum..
<Solano> cheio de PNGs dentro
<Solano> o problema é que eu comprei um samsung galaxy
<Solano> no galaxy a animação é em .qmg
<spiga> da uma olhada no forum xdm
<spiga> xda*
<Solano> já coloquei a em .zip lá mas não fez diferença :(
<Solano> xda xda xda xda xda
<Solano> (pra lembrar)
<Solano> até mais, reiniciando!
<delki8> ainda existem bons canais para download de animes?
<Rudolf_> delki8: não aqui
<Rudolf_> delki8: essa rede não admite warez
<Rudolf_> delki8: se não quiser tomar um k-line, sugiro nem falar isso nos canais
<Rudolf_> delki8: algum staff pode ver
<delki8> eita, sabia disso não. Obrigado
<Known_problems> instalei o samba client , e to tentando acessar os compartilhamento pelo gerenciador de arquivos do gnome.
<Known_problems> ele encontra o nome da rede. mais num chama a tela de login/senha
<Known_problems> para acesso..
<Known_problems> farta que pacote?
<Known_problems> ubuntu 10.10
<Solano> yo
<Solano> spiga, Celso: consegui instalar o ubuntu
<Solano> só falta o grub :0
<Solano> :) *
<Celso> Solano, bacana
<spiga> Solano: boa
<spiga> Solano: o grub ja vem com linux
<spiga> com ubuntu!
<Solano> sim
<Solano> eu usei a opção -b no ubiquity
<Solano> justamente pra não instalar o ubuntu
<Solano> porque sempre falhava a instalação na hora do grub-install
<spiga> hum..
<Solano> instalar o grub*
<spiga> a unica instalação que realmente nunca me deu problema foi o do slackware
<spiga> era perfeita.
<spiga> lilo FTW
<Celso> vdd
<Celso> vou nessa
<Celso> inte +
<spiga> ate
<Solano> até
<Solano> eu também já pensei no lilo naquele tempo, spiga
<Solano> só que o lilo não funciona com raid :/
<spiga> lilo e projeto descontinuado
<jardelvdas> boa tarde pessoal!
<jardelvdas> alguem sabe se tem como marcar todos os "[ ]" no terminal?
<jardelvdas> alguem pode me explicar o que esse comando faz: dpkg-reconfigure localepurge?
<spiga> jardelvdas: 1 pergunta... nao indendi...
<jardelvdas> to rodando um script BleedingEdge12_4_9.sh
<spiga> 2 pergunta... ele reseta as configurações do localpurge como padra.
<spiga> padrao
<jardelvdas> spiga, no final pergunta se quero remover ou manter
<jardelvdas> spiga, se eu nao marca todos os [ ] ele remove porem tem umas 200 linha
<spiga> a ta.
<jardelvdas> sabe como faço pra marcar todos de uma so vez?
<spiga> jardelvdas: se no programa nao tiver a opção de marcar todos intao vai ter que ser manual
<spiga> isso e criado pelo programador
<jardelvdas> spiga, ok
<jardelvdas> spiga, brigado
<jardelvdas> spiga, sabe algo de unity?
<spiga> unity sistema grafico ubuntu?
<jardelvdas> quero organizar mas ou seja mover para baixo para cima mas nao direto na barra
<jardelvdas> isso
<spiga> como assim organizar?
<spiga> fala no dock?
<jardelvdas> spiga, tem a barra da unity na lateral com os  atalhos tem como mover eles para baixo e para cima
<spiga> certo.
<spiga> chama dock
<jardelvdas> se precionar o esquerdo, porem tem varios e queria uma coisa mais pratica
<jardelvdas> tipo algo com interface
<jardelvdas> ou no proprio codigo
<spiga> desculpa mas nao intendi essas coisa mais pratica... como vc disse tem muitos.. mas essa questao vc pode remover os que nao usa e deixa o outros. que mais usa.
<spiga> so clicar e arrastar para fora da dock que exclui ele ..
<jardelvdas> spiga, tem o gconfig sera que tem alguma forma pra organizar?
<spiga> acredito que o gconfig e para gnome-shell
<spiga> eu uso o gnome 3.0 aki ... com "docky" e um sistema de barra igual ao do mac
<spiga> vc pode usar outro abiente grafico caso nao se adpte ao unity ... isso varia de gosto
<spiga> tem varios .. fluxbox.. kde ... openbox...
<spiga> jardelvdas: esse e meu mint http://spigatl.deviantart.com/art/Mint-Linux-Abr-27-298739416
<jardelvdas> spiga, blz
<jardelvdas> spiga, sabe qual o lugar que configura a unity no editor para o sistema de configuração GConf?
<spiga> nao sei nao mano.
<ZZzzZzzz__> con o unity ja nao é o gconf
<ZZzzZzzz__> dconf-editor
<picolo> Galera boa noite, não conseguir mudar o comportamento da barra do unix no 12.04 para ficar igual a do 11.10, ou seja, ela ocultar quando abre-se uma janela e voltar quando se fecha a mesma. Alguem pode me ajudar.
<jardelvdas> ZZzzZzzz__,  dconf?
<ZZzzZzzz__> jardelvdas,  o gconf desde o ubuntu natty  foi mudado p'lo dconf
<ZZzzZzzz__> picolo, tu queres que a barra du "Dash" se oculte automaticamente e volte quando vais la con o rato ?
<jardelvdas> ZZzzZzzz__, sabe onde vai pra mudar a ordem do icones na barra?
<ZZzzZzzz__> nao na sei, mas keres mudar na barra de cima ou na barra chamada "dash" vertical
<jardelvdas> ZZzzZzzz__, nao, quero muda o ordem dos icones
<ZZzzZzzz__> pois isso eu entendi, mas nao sei cuale voce kere mudar os icones de cima ou os da esquerda
<ZZzzZzzz__> jardelvdas,  https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/101959220517564903936/albums/5217398818599795057/5741400747161327026?hl=fr&q=picasa&bav=on.2%2Cor.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.r_qf.%2Ccf.osb&biw=1477&bih=914&pdl=300&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N
<jardelvdas> ZZzzZzzz__, ok,
<mwallacesd> Bom pra caralho, http://linux.die.net/man/1/pulseaudio
<mwallacesd> =)
<mwallacesd> Me foi util
<GTK_Thi> Alguem sabe pra q serve a opção "criar tabela de partição" do g parted? Serve pra zerar mbr?
<MarconM> opa
<MarconM> boa noite
<Celso> opa
<Celso> noite
<MPolitano> boa noite...
<MarconM> =)
<MPolitano> estou enrolado pra instalar um programa tar.gz...
<MPolitano> algum tutorial facim...rs
<MPolitano> tar.gz é como zipado???
<MarconM> MPolitano sim
<MarconM> tar -zxvf programa.tar.gz
<mwallacesd> Isso, primeiro tem que descompactar pow
<mwallacesd> =)
<MarconM> MPolitano dentro dele vai ter um arquivo chamado README
<mwallacesd> Depois make, make install
<MarconM> é instruções de install
<MarconM> recomendo voce ler
<MarconM> as vezes voce precisa instalar algum pacote antes
<MarconM> gcc
<MarconM> make
<MarconM> algo assim
<mwallacesd> Quase sempre o propio file vem com as intruções de install
<MarconM> mwallacesd se o cara nunca fez isso
<MarconM> é bom ja ensinar o jeito certo
<MarconM> da proxima se der erro
<MarconM> ele vai saber onde procurar
<MPolitano> exato. eu nunca fiz isso...rs
<MarconM> mas 90% das vezes da certo do jeito q o mwallacesd
<mwallacesd> Isso mesmo, o que o MarconM ta dizendo é muito certo
<MarconM> disse
<MPolitano> vlw...
<MPolitano> vou tentar...
<MarconM> MPolitano presta atenção dentro da pasta " nem sempre "
<MarconM> tem um arquvio chamado configure
<MarconM> tem que dar um ./configure
<MarconM> como root
<MarconM> root#
<MarconM> depois make && make install clean
<mwallacesd> tipo as uma busca em inglês te ajuda rápido MPolitano , tipo joga no google how to install a .tar.gz file ou afins
<MarconM> quando der esse comando ./configure
<mwallacesd> =)
<mwallacesd> Flw
<MPolitano> ok
<MarconM> or how to compile a source on linux
<mwallacesd> To indo pra casa
<MPolitano> vlw
<mwallacesd> Até amanhã@
<MPolitano> boa viagem...
<MarconM> mwallacesd até
<MPolitano> o que eu ainda não acredito é que ainda existe gente que usa o IRC...rsrsrsrs
<Celso> hum
<MPolitano> posso colocar endereço de site aqui???
<alvaro> Alguem poderia me explicar se há alguma forma de eu deixar o Libreoffice em portugues, no tocante a colocar o ponteiro do mouse sobre qualquer atalho é a definição dele ser em portugues?
<Maninho> MarconM fala maninho =D
<alvaro> vou citar um exemplo ( o botão Justificado, seu coloco o ponteiro do mouse sobre ele, a definição aparece em Ingles, tem como fazer ser em portugues?)
<Maninho> procura os pacotes de tradução
<alvaro> estão todos instalados
<alvaro> porem como defini acima, coloco o ponteiro do mouse sobre qual "botão" a definição aparece em Ingles .
<Maninho> hj usei o google para achar algo sobre margens no excel daquela parada do 2007 não curto mas é bom ganhar =D
<alvaro> não consegui achar nada nem no Google e nem no Yahoo, sobre isso. :(
<MPolitano> e quando não temos um arquivo readme ou seja lá outro que for numa pasta descompactada que foi um tar.gz???
<Maninho> MPolitano, cuma?
#ubuntu-br 2012-05-12
<MPolitano> extrai um tar.gz que não tem um arquivo readme...
<alvaro> ?
<Maninho> mas poxa vida, extrair horas
<Maninho> tu nao quer instalar?
<MPolitano> pra tu ve como tá feia a coisa... não estou conseguindo instalar o nautilus...rs
<Maninho> carca no apt-get
<MPolitano> como assim???
<Maninho> apt-get nautilus
<Maninho> apt-get install nautilus
<MPolitano> direto no terminal???
<Maninho> sim
<MPolitano> Não foi possível abrir arquivo de trava
<Maninho> bom isto é outra coisa hehehe
<Maninho> fecha todos os apt-get
<MPolitano> putz... como descubro quantos estão abertos???Rs
<Maninho> monitor do sistema
<Maninho> ou então reseta
<MPolitano> já volto...
<MPolitano> resetarei...rs
<Maninho> bl
<alvaro> Maninho tem alguma ideia do que está ocorrendo o libreoffice?
<Maninho> sim, deve ter instalado pacote errado
<Maninho> mas desde já nao curto offices
<MarconM> \o
<MarconM> to de vorta
<alvaro> :(
<MarconM> m4v
<MarconM> Maninho
<MarconM> vou colocar o kde aqui
<MarconM> vou dominar esse bixo
<MarconM> se nao rolar eu vou para o openbsd
<MarconM> =)
<Maninho> fala sirigaita?
<MarconM> 0.0
<Maninho> hauheuheuahuehauehaua
 * MarconM se sentiu humilhado 0.0
 * MarconM buling
<Maninho> na mano que isso
<Maninho> MarconM, poxa legal vai dar tudo certo
<Maninho> =D,
 * RodrigO23 usa Apache Cassandra
<Maninho> MarconM, oh maninho, vou estar ocupado estou tentando melhorar uma coisa pra fazer o bem =D
<OSWALDA> oi
<MarconM> ok
 * alinef alinef está boiando
<MPolitano> aqui no cantinho!!! o/
<MPolitano> resetado
<MPolitano> aproveitei e fui tomar um café...rs
<alvaro> Maninho Achei a solução :))
<ripa>  sono ta tenso.. 
<ripa>  dia tdo fazendo vpn e tunelamento 
<ripa>  olho ta trincado 
<ripa>  ¶:(~~ 
<telec> ripa calma ...
<telec> ripa depois piora
<MPolitano> kirilho... muita calma nessa hora...rs
<ripa>  telec: como o cara me disse hj.. 
<MPolitano> pois é...
<ripa>  "só tem um problema isso aí.....' 
<ripa>  'não funcionar' 
<telec> haeheaheaheahaeheaheaheaheaheahea
<ripa>  'e tem que funcionar hiuhiuhiu' 
<ripa>  uiahUIAHuaUIHAUihaiuHAIuhaIUHAIUahUIHAUI 
<MPolitano> pra fechar com chave de ouro...
<telec> ripa é mano ...
<ripa>  ap router de merda.. 
<ripa>  firmware do demo.. 
<telec> por favor ... ve se nao aperta o botão errado e deixa a cidade toda sem net
<MPolitano> ???
<ripa>  telec configurei um nos conformes..fiz um backup 
<ripa>  e só upei nos outros...o arquivo 
<ripa>  saiu uns 10 configurados... 
<ripa>  só ia trocando ip 
<ripa>  ¶:P~~ 
<telec> ripa nao vai ferrar os roteadores da cidade mano
<MPolitano> de que estado???
<ripa>  telec: tem gente que 'caga' dinheiro né.. ô.. 
<ripa>  cara vai por 2 painei solar 
<ripa>  numa bateria 
<ripa>  pra manter a antena a rádio dele 
<ripa>  ligada sempre 
<ripa>  kkkkkkkkkk 
<telec> aeheahheahaeeaheah
<MPolitano> se eu tivesse dinheiro fariaq o mesmo...rs
<ripa>  aí é duro amigo.. 
<ripa>  telec vou fazer semana que vem 
<ripa>  curso de fusão 
<ripa>  de fibra optica 
<ripa>  ¶:)~~ 
<telec> ripa não me descepcione ... nao deixe os cidadãos sem serviço basico
<telec> ripa opa ... fusão de fibra optica é top
<ripa>  telec: vo vê se faço imenda até chega aqui em casa 
<ripa>  por uns 30mb dedicado 
<ripa>  ahIUAHiuahUHAUiaiUAHuhauahuHAuihaUHAUhaUIAHUIahUI 
<telec> haeheaeahaehaehehaeaheahaeheaheaheaheaheaheaheaheahhaeheaheaeah
<MPolitano> se estivessemos falando de karate, vcs serião faixa preta ou marrom???
<ripa>  preta com tiras vermelhas 
<ripa>  HAHAHAHAAH 
<telec> eaheahaehaehehaeahheaeaheahheaheaheahea
<MPolitano> oss...rs
<ripa>  MPolitano quer trabalhar ? 
<MPolitano> to ai...
<ripa>  comigo e com o telec.. 
<MPolitano> fazendo o quê???
<ripa>  tamo indexando a internet 
<ripa>  iuahIUAHui 
<ripa>  ¶:)~~ 
<ripa>  (ZUERA) 
<MPolitano> ¬¬
<ripa>  HAuiahUIAHuaUIHAUhaUHAuhaUIHAui 
<MPolitano> qualquer coisa vou estar ali no cantinho...
<ripa>  alinef nome da minha namorada.. 
<ripa>  vish.. 
<telec> ripa veja se não é
<ripa>  telec: melhor não... 
<ripa>  hahahaahahahahahaahah 
<telec> aehhaeheaeahhaeaehhaehaehaeeahaeheaheaheaheaheaheaheahaeheahaehaeheaheahhaeheaheahae
<telec> deixa queto né
<ripa>  não mexe com quem ta quieto.. 
<ripa>  viu o vídeo do gordinho...a mil no linux 
<ripa>  quase tendo um orgasmo 
<ripa>  chega um malandrão da academia burrifa agua na cara do gordinho 
<telec> cade
<ripa>  no momento da raiva o gordinho joga uma tesoura 
<ripa>  e crava no brao do cara 
<ripa>  não viu? 
<ripa>  tenso véio.. 
<ripa>  um nerd pode ser perigoso.. 
<ripa>  ahIUAHahAiuaAUI 
<telec> manda
<telec> mano ... é perigoso mesmo
<telec> se o cara tá lá programando ... concentrado d+
<telec> melhor nem mexer
<telec> é que nem cachorro com comida
<ripa>  ta la 
<ripa>  que que achou telec ? 
<telec> ripa caraca
<ripa>  hahahahaahahahahaha 
<telec> foi fundo em
<ripa>  qualquer movimento pode ser fatal.. 
<telec> se pega no peito ali já era
<ripa>  kkkkk 
<ripa>  jogos vorazes.. 
<telec> ainda ta parseando la ripa =\
<ripa>  telec: que foda.. 
<telec> q coisa demorada
<MPolitano> senhores boa noite...
<telec> MPolitano boa noite :)
<underground> hey people
<JavaNunes> ? um absurdo, eu falo do cara que eu gosto e os logs dessa comunidade no google deixam isso a mostra, seu viados
<Popenke> Alguém tá com lentidão no driver proprietário da ATI aí no 12.04LTS?
<underground> hey people
<underground> ..
<underground> alguem por ai ?
<RodrigO23> euuu
<RodrigO23> rsrsr
<xGrind> eae
<Popenke> underground, o/
<underground> hi
<underground> ...
<JavaNunes> Os logs dessa sala foram colocados no google e nele estava eu falando do cara que eu gostei, tirem se nao eu vou fazer o aue suas bichas
<JavaNunes> o
<pibarnas> =D
<pibarnas> até o mumm-ra vem aqui.
<AlexHammer> boa noite
<AlexHammer> pessoal, será que alguém poderia me ajudar em um problema no mínimo bizarro?
<AlexHammer> sou iniciante no mundo linux e meu notebook, após desligar, não liga pelo botão power
<AlexHammer> pra ligar novamente tenho que tirar da energia, tirar a bateria e ao colocá-la novamente ele liga sozinho
<alex_hammer> alguém online?
<alex_hammer> alguém acordado ae???
<alex_hammer> bom dia...
<alex_hammer> alguém acordado para me ajudar? rs
<alex_hammer> Alguém acordado?
<alex_hammer> bom dia?
<Celso> bom dia
<otavioc> galera
<otavioc> como faço para solicitar um cd do ubuntu?
<alex_hammer> bom dia?
<alex_hammer> alguém online?
<alex_hammer> bom dia? alguém acordado?
<Celso> alex_hammer, fale seu problema...quem souber ajuda
<alex_hammer> opa <Celso>, graças a Deus alguém online... rsrs
<alex_hammer> não sei se alguém já teve esse problema, mas postei um tópico no forum do ubuntu-br
<alex_hammer> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,95515.0.html
<alex_hammer> estava até agora apanhando no #ubuntu , mas o pessoal lá não tem muita paciencia com brasileiros... e meu inglês não é 100%
<Celso> alex_hammer, tive um problema desse a uns anos atras,mas era so carregar o apm que desligava
<Celso> essas distribuições recentes nunca mais tive este problema
<alex_hammer> como disse no tópico, sou completamente newbie nesse mundo... nem sei o que é apm... rsrs
<Celso> shutdown -h now e desligava belezinha
<Celso> alex_hammer, eu digitava modprobe apm
<Celso> isso antigamente
<Celso> nem sei se pode ser o seu caso
<Celso> talvez seja outro problema
<chm0d-780> Celso cmo vai?:)
<Celso> alex_hammer, voce manda desligar e ele congela?
<Celso> chm0d-780, joinha omi e voce?
<alex_hammer> sim, mas só se for via shutdown 0
<chm0d-780> Celso eu tbm vou bem :)
<alex_hammer> agora se for via shutdown -P now ele aparentemente desliga
 * chm0d-780 meio cansado mas bem
<alex_hammer> mas o bizarro é o fato de não ligar pressionando o botao power
<chm0d-780> continua testando o cinnamon?
<Celso> chm0d-780, em casa sim
<Celso> aqui na loja ja tive problemas
<Celso> trava
<Celso> preciso sair
<Celso> depois eu volto
<chm0d-780> :< ok
<chm0d-780> Vai cm DEUS
<alex_hammer> abraço brother
<alex_hammer> obrigado pela atenção
<alex_hammer> alguém pode me dar um help nesse caso??         http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,95515.0.html
<Celso> alex_hammer, mas tenta como root carregar o modulo apm e depois manda desligar
<Celso> nao custa tentar
<alex_hammer> tentei executar o modprobe, mas deu fatal, isso quer dizer que não o tenho
<alex_hammer> vou pesquisar
<Celso> sudo modprobe apm
<Celso> fui
<alex_hammer> FATAL: Module apm not found.
<alex_hammer> Thermal info   : <not available>
<RodrigO23> Bom dia pessoallll
<alex_hammer> alguém pode me dar um help nesse caso??  http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,95515.0.html
<Celso> alex_hammer, estava vendo o link que colocou no canal
<Celso> alex_hammer, sua maquina é nova
<Celso> apm costumava dar problema em maquinas antigas
<Celso> alex_hammer, o problema deve ser outro
<alex_hammer> <Celso> estou dando uma olhada em uma possivel solução... Não garantida, mas vou tentar...
<alex_hammer> <Celso> editei o arquivo /etc/acpi/events/powerbtn
<alex_hammer> removi a ação /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh
<alex_hammer> e substitui pela /sbin/poweroff
<kayo> alex_hammer, o positivo geralmente tem na bios
<kayo> um local aonde vc determina o sistema que vc ta usando
<kayo> vc ja encontrou isso?
<kayo> la na bios a gente seta 'windows', 'linux' e 'other'
<kayo> isso poderia resolver alguma incompatibilidade
<alex_hammer> <kayo> nos notebooks mais novos não tem isso pq todos são vendidos apenas com windows...
<kayo> vc ja verificou isso na bios?
<alex_hammer> <kayo> a bios desse notebook é muito limitada... não tem nada a modificar, a não ser o tipo de ligação do HD
<alex_hammer> <kayo> existem duas opções lá... agora não me recordo...
<alex_hammer> <kayo> mas vou fazer mais um teste e volto aqui...
<kayo> eu ja peguei varios notebooks positivos com essa configuracao
<kayo> mas nunca peguei um modelo igual ao seu
<kayo> se nao tem, entao a unica coisa que eu faria para matar a duvida era voltar o windows como principal e ver se isso vai acontecer
<kayo> se o defeito vai reproduzir
<kayo> se nao reproduzir vc vai ter certeza que é o sistema e ai é fácil
<alex_hammer> <kayo> no windows o problema não ocorre...
<alex_hammer> <kayo> passei a noite verificando isso
<kayo> entao alegre-se pq seu hardware esta intocavel
<alex_hammer> <kayo> formatei, instalei o windows solitário e tudo OK
<alex_hammer> <kayo> formatei novamente, instalei o Ubuntu 12.04 e deu zica
<kayo> alex_hammer, vc tem que ir entao em um arquivo de log
<kayo> do sistema
<alex_hammer> <kayo> se o problema fosse "não desligar", blz... mas ele não liga após o desligamento
<kayo> e ler para ver se vc acha algo estranho
<alex_hammer> <kayo> mas o bizarro é que se eu tiro o cabo de energia e a bateria, quando eu coloco a bateria novamente ele simplesmente liga sem que eu pressione botão algum... liga só de colocar a bateria no lugar
<kayo> vc ta ligado nele ai?
<alex_hammer> <kayo> em relação à log, eu não entendo praticamente nada... tenho uma semana de "linux" praticamente
<alex_hammer> <kayo> sim... estou usando ele agora
<kayo> alex_hammer, td que ocorre o linux manda para uns arquivos de log, a gente le eles para saber alguma coisa qdo precisamos, mas nao vem ao caso agora
<kayo> digita 'lspci' no terminal e cola o resultado em pastebin.com
<alex_hammer> http://pastebin.com/kFWDBRFi
<kayo> a sua situacao melhorou
<kayo> entao alex_hammer, o problema nesse resultado seria se vc visse SiS, mas tem intel ali e ta de boa
<kayo> o que eu to achando: incompatibilidade com algum chip seu que faz o controle
<kayo> como vc pode ver algum assim confirmando: lendo os logs do sistema
<kayo> como vc pode tentar corrigir: colocando o kernel ultima versao (direto da fonte www.kernel.org) na sua distribuicao
<alex_hammer> como vejo os logs do sistema?
<kayo> alex_hammer, esses sao os caminhos, siga esses 3 passos que vc ou encontra a solucao ou o proximo passo, vc parece bem safo
<kayo> bota no google, 'arquivos de log no linux'
<kayo> e vá em frente
<alex_hammer> estou tentando me lembrar agora onde vi qual é a versao da kernell do meu sistema... rs
<kayo> mais um detalhe, 'pq colocar um novo kernel?', o kernel é o cara que faz a comunicacao dos chips da tua maquina com o sistema, entao, se tem algum chip mal implementado, possivelmente a nova versao pode ter ja corrigido isso
<kayo> 'uname -a' no terminal
<alex_hammer> 3.2.0-24-generic
<alex_hammer> a ultima versao estável no site é a 3.3.5
<kayo> poiseh
<alex_hammer> e tem uma versão rc6 que é a 3.4
<alex_hammer> vale a pena?
<alex_hammer> ou melhor upar para uma estável mesmo
<kayo> quando se quer corrigir possiveis problemas de incompatibilidade
<kayo> quanto mais novo, melhor
<kayo> mas tbm novos problemas vão vir, possivelmente
<alex_hammer> agora, me perdoe pela ignorancia, mas como fazer para meter a nova kernell aqui? hahaha
<kayo> deixa eu te explicar uma coisa
<alex_hammer> sou noob como disse... malemá 1 semaninha de sistema
<kayo> ja volto
<alex_hammer> ok... vou dar um reboot aqui...
<kayo> alex_hammer, entao
<kayo> é conhecido desde os primordios que é melhor para todos dar linha de pesca do que o peixe
<alex_hammer> estou baixando o kernell... só não sei como compilar depois... hahahah
<kayo> vc pode botar no google 'compilar kernel linux'
<kayo> 'instalar kernel ubuntu'
<kayo> 'compilar kernel ubuntu'
<kayo> essas coisas
<alex_hammer> sim... irei verificar isso...
<alex_hammer> não tenho preguiça de pesquisar não... rs
<alex_hammer> tanto que passei a noite inteira pesquisando uma resposta ao meu problema... sem contar que passei poucas e boas no canal #ubuntu também...
<alex_hammer> os gringos não são muito sociaveis... rs
<kayo> poucos saos
<kayo> *sao
<kayo> mas va pesquisando, vc ja mostrou ser safo na parada
<alex_hammer> achei um script no proprio forum, mas até onde vi é para o 11.10 64bits
<alex_hammer> maravilha... nos comentarios vi que teve gente que instalou tranquilo no 12.04
<alex_hammer> a minha sorte é que tive uma pequena experiencia com MAC, e como o linux é derivado do Unix também, as coisas são meio semelhantes...
<alex_hammer> mas ainda apanho um bocado no terminal
<alex_hammer> rs
<alex_hammer> vou compilar o bash que peguei aqui pra atualização de kernel... daqui a pouco volto...
<gilps> Boa tarde! Eu instalei o U12.04, e coloquei o KDE, porem com esta vers~ao estou com este problema! quando pressiono, o acento ele 'e impresso instantanemente! EX: n~ao 'e voc^e
<gilps> J'a troquei todos os layouts de teclado, "locale", mas fica sempre assim!~a^e'e
<slac> Celso
<liphvf> alguém poderia me ajudar??? "to da ver que reinicio meu ubuntu 12.04 Ele coloca o brilho da tela no máximo! tem como eu manter o brilho da minha tela como padrão?
<Hyuristyle> liphvf:  não sei cara, desculpa...
<liphvf> o pior que isso é só no ubuntu =/
<Hyuristyle> putz... dev c algo no driver de video...
<Hyuristyle> eu axo..., sem certeza
<liphvf> como verifico se meu drive de video está corretamente instalado?
<Hyuristyle> liphvf:  da uma caçada nas configurações d video, d repente tem alguma opção de resetar
<Hyuristyle> sobre o driver, vc tem q persquisar sobre a nova versão
<Hyuristyle> mas axo q o ubuntu sempre manda atualizações e te notifica
<Hyuristyle> vc deixa ativado o recurso de atualizações?
<liphvf> uhum.. claro
<liphvf> eu sempre mantenho o mais atulizado possível
<liphvf> pena que muitos dos problemas que uso os reposítorios do ubuntu demoram para atualizazr
<liphvf>  Hyuristyle: se eu colocar para  o ubuntu atualizar as pre-releses, ele vai atualizar para softwares betas é?
<telec> ae pessoal, to tentando rodar um Apache Nutch ... mas ele trava no parsing :\
<Ernandes> vixx
<illuminarch> #archlinux-br
<Ernandes> aff
<Dougfane> opa pessoal
<Dougfane> estou com um problema no som do Ubuntu 12.04
<Dougfane> eu tenho um sistema de som 2.1 canais
<Dougfane> mas o Ubuntu não me dá essa opção de configuração
<Dougfane> as únicas opções selecionáveis são Estéreo, 4.0 e 4.1 canais, 5.0 e 5.1 canais
<Dougfane> usando a configuração Estéreo o Subwoofer funciona como o canal direito e não como deveria ser D=
<Dougfane> como posso configurá-lo para funcionar como 2.1 de verdade?
<Dougfane> ninguém?
<tuxmint-mg> <Dougfane> nem o meu tem,eu uso  o analog stereo duplex
<phenrique> como faço pra aparecer o ícone do eclipse ao invés de uma interrogação no menu lateral quando ele é aberto?
<licensed> Alguem sabe de alguma forma de colocar atendimento online no meu site? tentei o do msn, mas so funciona com o cliente windows live messenger. tentei o do google mas nao está funcionando, livezilla so funciona no windows =/
<telec> licensed chatzilla
<telec> ah ...
<telec> é livezilla
<telec> po ...
<telec> tinha um outro bom
<telec> mas nao lembro o nome
<licensed> telec, livezilla so tem pra windows
<telec> licensed tem um outro ... q é pelo browser
<licensed> telec, o gtalk seria ideal pq eu ficaria 24h no cel
<licensed> ou o do msn mesmo.. mas so funciona com o cliente oficial
<telec> licensed vc tá com sorte
<telec> achei o treco
<telec> http://www.craftysyntax.com/index.php
<telec> esse sistema é bala
<telec> já usei
<telec> e vc atende os user pelo painel admin
<licensed> massa mano vou da uma olhada
<licensed> telec, brigado vou olhar
<telec> =)
<licensed> telec, pensando bem, seria melhor algo que eu pudesse usar do celular, ja que fico pouco tempo em casa
<licensed> telec, tipo esse do gtalk ou o do msn.. eu vou da uma pesquisada, mas vou manter esse crafty em segundo plano
<telec> licensed =)) ve ai o do google
<liphvf> alguém já virtualizou o andorid na virtual box?
<telec> liphvf já
<Catharina> greyson ta aí?
<underground> alguem hoje ?
<liphvf> telec: desculpa a demora, e que já resolvi... só falta descobri como isntalar o market xD
<telec> =)
<[kernel]> telec, ja usou o tor?
<[kernel]> vou ver se testo ele
<[kernel]> pra navegar anonimo
<telec> [kernel] oq ser isso q todo mundo ta falando
<liphvf> telec: só uma coisa... eu vim atés aqui com um problema na virtual box e ninguém resolveu... eu achei a solução... era na bios, vai na bios e ativa o intel virtual technology (VTI) só isso... caso alguém pergunte aew... XD
<[kernel]> kkkk
<telec> =)
<[kernel]> sim
<[kernel]> isso é basico
<[kernel]> ligar a opcao da virtualizacao
<[kernel]> no setup
<[kernel]> ;)
<OliveiraBorges> Fala galeraaa
<Birex> oi
<OliveiraBorges> Birex:  dps a gente se fala
<OliveiraBorges> fui
<liphvf> alguém poderia me dizer como faço para meu ubuntu 12.04 reconhecer meu microfone (uso o notebook lenovo g470)
<lombra> liphvf: http://meupinguim.com/modo-facil-de-testar-o-microfone-no-linux/
<lombra> :D
<liphvf> lombra: não ta pegando
<liphvf> alguém poderia me dizer como faço para meu ubuntu 12.04 reconhecer meu microfone (uso o notebook lenovo g470)??
<liphvf> reboot]
<liphvf> o microfone do meu notebook lenovo g70 não está funcinando... o que eu posso fazer?
<mvrech> ola
<mvrech> alguem pode me oferecer uma ajuda simples aqui?
<Hyuristyle> mvrech:  oq seria?
<liphvf> mvrech, seu eu puder ajudar
<mvrech> eu queria que sempre que eu abrisse o wireshark, ele solicitasse a senha root
<mvrech> os senhores sabem como eu posso fazer isso de preferencia sem utilizar um script?
<Hyuristyle> mvrech:  ñ sei, desculpa... deu um search no google?
<liphvf> também não sei
<mvrech> Hyuristyle, dei mais nao consegui especificar o que queria creio eu
<mvrech> obrigado assim mesmo a voces dois.
#ubuntu-br 2012-05-13
<pqatsi> hau!
<masteroforion> hau!
<underground> ...
<RodrigO23> Fala galeraa
<[kernel]> ae
<RodrigO23> Fala [kernel]
<underground> ...
<underground> alguem em casa ?
<xGrind> underground, eu to em casa xD
<Rudolf> casa?
<Rudolf> eu to em casa também
<xGrind> kkk
 * RodrigO23 usando agora apache cassandra!!
<mwallacesd> E ae galerinha do mal, beleza... Boa noite a todos!
<RodrigO23> Fala aew mwallacesd
<mwallacesd> Opa Rodrigão, beleza véio?
<haesbaert> n tinha uma "ursinha" que entrava aqui ?
<mwallacesd> Sim havia uma ursinha aqui no ubuntu-br
<RodrigO23> tem sim segundo ela
<RodrigO23> trabalha na canonical, nao sei se eh vdd
<haesbaert> vdd ?
<RodrigO23> mas em todo o caso
<RodrigO23> ja troquei ideia com ela
<RodrigO23> segundo ela sim haesbaert
<haesbaert> o q é vdd ?
<mwallacesd> Na canonical?
<RodrigO23> eh ela me disse que sim
<mwallacesd> Tem alguma divisão da canonical ai no Brasil?
<mwallacesd> ???
<mwallacesd> RodrigO23, =)
<xGrind> a Ursinha trabalha na Canonical sim. mas é raro aparecera aqui no canal.
<RodrigO23> eh isso eh vdd
<RodrigO23> ela eh gente boa
<haesbaert> isso o que ?
<mwallacesd> Mas ai, responda minha pergunta por favor...
<mwallacesd> Existe alguma divisão da Canonical ai no Brasil.
<RodrigO23> Eu acredito que sim
<haesbaert> RodrigO23: o que é vdd ?
<RodrigO23> que a Ursinha trabalha na canonical, e que é raro ela entrar no canal haesbaert
<haesbaert> diabo, o que VDD significa
<xGrind> vdd = verdade
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkk
<RodrigO23> verdade
<mwallacesd> hahaha o haesbaert é novo no IRC
<mwallacesd> =P
<RodrigO23> ^^
<haesbaert> mwallacesd: nao, eu sou novo em canal onde se fala estranho :)
<xGrind> https://www.facebook.com/ursinha
<mwallacesd> hahahaha
<haesbaert> eu entro a 13 anos no irc.
<RodrigO23> eu nao falo estranho nao
<RodrigO23> apenas abrevio algumas palavras obvias
<mwallacesd> Extranho nao entendo como vc não sabe o que significa vdd
<mwallacesd> Mas tudo bem
<RodrigO23> =P
<xGrind> da uma olhada ae. segundo o facebook, ela trabalha na Canonica. :D
<xGrind> https://www.facebook.com/ursinha/info
<haesbaert> pq em geral eu n entro em canal br
<haesbaert> e os br que entro/entrava nao usam "vdd"
<xGrind> vc pq .por que nao usar vdd?
<RodrigO23> po poupa ate os dedos
<darouca> A ursinha pode não trabalhar na Canonical mas é gata...
<haesbaert> ja me sinto mal quando uso "n" ou "pq"
<RodrigO23> Deixa eu me defender e defender que abrevia
<RodrigO23> kk
<RodrigO23> eu uso isso aqui
<RodrigO23> conversando com vc
<haesbaert> eu não te critiquei, só não te entendi.
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkkk
<RodrigO23> eu sei haesbaert
<RodrigO23> de boa
<haesbaert> esse canal era bem mais cheio a 2-3 anos atrás não ?
<RodrigO23> isso eu nao eu sei, eu tenho 4 meses so de irc..hehe
<RodrigO23> mas
<RodrigO23> o irc nao eh o PAI dos chats?
<haesbaert> depende do teu conceito de "pai".
<haesbaert> eu entro em coisas mais antigas
<RodrigO23> tipo
<haesbaert> tipo "icb"
<RodrigO23> icB?
<RodrigO23> eita haesbaert
<RodrigO23> eh mais antigo?
<haesbaert> internet cb network, é mto restrito
<haesbaert> acho que sim, 89 eu acho
<haesbaert> tem que ver de quanto é o primeiro rfc de irc
<RodrigO23> caramba, a internet chegou no brasil em 95
<haesbaert> rfc 1459 (irc) é de 93.
<RodrigO23> pelo que ando lendo por ai
<haesbaert> ah, eu entro na icb a menos de 2 anos.
<haesbaert> (eu preciso)
<RodrigO23> cara
<RodrigO23> em 96 eu tinha 6 anos, eu me lembro que eu ia na casas bahia com minha mae, e eu me lembro como se fosse ontem
<RodrigO23> um pentium 486 custando 5000 reais
<haesbaert> eu n sou tao mais velho q tu, sou de 86.
<haesbaert> se bem me lembro tive internet em 98
<RodrigO23> sou mais novo, tive internet em 2007 pra 2008
<RodrigO23> ja peguei a transiçao da internet cobrada por byte usado
<haesbaert> ainda da tempo, pena q tu pegou a geração facebook :)
<RodrigO23> da livre
<RodrigO23> na vdd nao viu
<RodrigO23> eu era da epoca do orkut
<haesbaert> bom que seja, geração "redes sociais" entao :)
<RodrigO23> ninguem usava facebook nessa eopca
<RodrigO23> aham
<RodrigO23> =)
<darouca> Sessão nostalgia? Alguém lembra o UIN do ICQ? rs
<haesbaert> 23652178
<RodrigO23> jabber[
<haesbaert> eu tinha um de 6 digitos
<haesbaert> q perdi
<RodrigO23> eu sempre quiz usar isso
<haesbaert> RodrigO23: icq era um lixo
<haesbaert> tu perdeu a usenet.
<RodrigO23> ahh serio
<RodrigO23> ?
<haesbaert> eu tb perdi na verdade.
<haesbaert> icq ainda é mto usado na europa central, centro-leste.
<RodrigO23> o facebook usa o protocolo jabber no chat
<haesbaert> RodrigO23: agora é "xmpp"
<RodrigO23> eh, neh  da pra usar no pidgin
<RodrigO23> as vezes eu fico lendo materias antigas
<RodrigO23> nas revistas, deveria ser muito legal ter trabalhado com informatica nessa epoca
<Pskol> ae galera
<RodrigO23> fala Pskol
<haesbaert> RodrigO23: depende da "informatica" :)
<RodrigO23> comoq tah
<Pskol> alguem sabe algum programa de cadastro de clientes pra linux
<Pskol> rodr1go, opa.. beleza?
<RodrigO23> informatica como um todo haesbaert
<haesbaert> RodrigO23: algumas coisas eram mais legais, outras menos.
<RodrigO23> ahammm
<darouca> O GTalk também usa...
<RodrigO23> =)
<pqatsi> Po, a Ursinha é casada seus bando de xarope :P
<haesbaert> em geral, o pessoal era menos estúpido.
 * pqatsi corre
<RodrigO23> ó o otro ai
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<RodrigO23> eh hj em dia
<haesbaert> ela tinha me banido uns 4 anos atrás, só por isso perguntei.
<RodrigO23> so pq um cara eh programador de PHP pro exempl
<RodrigO23> ele nem olha na sua cara
<haesbaert> hehehe programador de php é coisa de badass agora ?
<pqatsi> como se codar php fosse grande merda
<RodrigO23> se acha melhor q vc que pergunta sabe
<haesbaert> ehehe php... to me rindo aqui.
<RodrigO23> pse pqatsi
<RodrigO23> eh um exemplo
<haesbaert> bom, se php é o badass, o que é o não badass ?
<pqatsi> toda vez que alguem fala de php comigo eu fico com vontade de mostrar aquele bug do php que não sabe contar em binario :P
<RodrigO23> ahh e principalmente que eh MVC
<haesbaert> RodrigO23: e tu fazes o que ?
<RodrigO23> eu sou tecnico em informatica, mas estou ingressando no ramo de webdesign
<pqatsi> iiiii
<pqatsi> +1
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkkkk
<haesbaert> hmm, e tu gosta de web ?
<pqatsi> Webdesign é o funkeiro favelado sem fones de ouvido da computação :P
<RodrigO23> mas nao o webdesign convencional
 * pqatsi corre
<RodrigO23> vou cursar analise de sistemas
<haesbaert> pqatsi: depende do webdesigner :)
<RodrigO23> com enfase em web
<haesbaert> RodrigO23: nunca pensou em fazer CC?
<pqatsi> quando webdesigners seguirem padrões e pararem de me pedir pra instalar coisas escrotas nos meus servidores eu passo a respeitar mais
<pqatsi> ;)
<darouca> "Webdesign é o funkeiro favelado sem fones de ouvido da computação :P" HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA
<RodrigO23> pq oque eles pedem?
<RodrigO23> haesbaert, nao CC oque seria?
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkkk
<haesbaert> ciencia da computacao
<RodrigO23> ahh ja
<RodrigO23> TI tmb
<RodrigO23> mais voltada pra logistica
<RodrigO23> pqatsi, vc faz oq da vida?
<pqatsi> da série "Como criar um sistema de estoque em Deufi"
<pqatsi> Operador NOC de um provedor em Sanca e Sysadmin
<mwallacesd> É verdade, quase ninguém do lado interno de TI gosta de webdesigner
<pqatsi> Eu detesto
<pqatsi> Principalmente por ter que manter PHP
<pqatsi> Linguagenzinha zoada viu
<RodrigO23> mas vc programa em q entao?
<RodrigO23> dot net?
<haesbaert> eu li alguns diffs assustadores do php, mas nunca parei pra ler a implementacao mesmo.
<pqatsi> C/Py/Shell
<RodrigO23> c#?
<pqatsi> Se for pra esculhambar, vai parar na lista de ignore ;)
<RodrigO23> esculhambar?
<RodrigO23> kkk
<underground> alguem usa backtrack ?
<mwallacesd> Eu sou consultor em um ambiente ECM de grande porte, se usa muito ASP C# MSSQL e Oracle, mas ainda assim eu respeito PHP, sempre e quando o programador sabe aplicar a linguagem pqatsi
<haesbaert> backtrack o algoritimo ou um trace ?
<RodrigO23> eu tmb acho
<RodrigO23> oque faz a linguagem ruim
<pqatsi> mwallacesd, vc diz de ASP/C# e ainda diz em respeito a PHP?
<pqatsi> Perae
<RodrigO23> eh o programador
<underground> ???
<haesbaert> RodrigO23: nao necessariamente.
<underground> alguem ja burlou ATM ?
<haesbaert> underground: tu ta pergutnando em um canal aberto, se alguem é um criminoso ?
<underground> esquece cara !
<haesbaert> engraçado...
<RodrigO23> hum
<haesbaert> RodrigO23: tu programa ?
<pqatsi> mwallacesd, http://threatpost.com/en_us/blogs/serious-remote-php-bug-accidentally-disclosed-050312
<Pskol> alguem sabe algum programa de cadastro de clientes pra linux
<pqatsi> dá pra levar isso a sério?
<mwallacesd> sim pqatsi com certeza, por isso mencionei sempre e quando o programador sabe aplicar a linguagem, tenho visto coisas incriveis com PHP porém todas as soluções grandes nesse ambiente estão em C# e asp, claro que vale comentar o uso dos e webservices e xml para evitar conexões diretas com a base de dados...
<haesbaert> ah sim, php é cheio de furo, mas o mercado nao liga.
<pqatsi> Cara, que se exploda o programador, a linguagem é zoada e abre as pernas do meu sistema
<RodrigO23> sim, ajudei a contruir um sistema de cadastro em intranet na loja onde eu trabalhaav
<pqatsi> Meu mercado liga ;)
<haesbaert> pqatsi: e tu ainda nao roda o apache chrootado :)
<pqatsi> haesbaert, disso ai pra um overflow não custa nada
<pqatsi> não há chroot que resolva, alguns binarios minimos voce tem que manter no chroot
<pqatsi> ainda que use suexec e suhosin também
<haesbaert> sim, mas tu consegue isolar bastante
<underground> cara, alguem sabe os frame do ubuntu novo ?
<haesbaert> chroot e apache com separação de privilégios ajuda um opuco, mas a linguagem é quebrada por definicao.
<pqatsi> pois é
<haesbaert> e buffer overflow com propolice é um lance dificil.
<haesbaert> e com W^X
<mwallacesd> independentemente disso pqatsi, tenho visto problemas onde o user colocar um caracter especial na data e um ECM deixa de funcionar requerido reiniciar o servidor (onde ja se viu reiniciar um servidor em produção?) Assim que bugs sempre vão surgir conforme novas versões de programas e liguagem sejam lançados.
<haesbaert> n sei a quantas o linux anda nessas.
<pqatsi> ah sim, bugs escrotos como esse são super aceitos
<underground> ninguem exploit aqui nao ?
<pqatsi> magina ;)
<haesbaert> underground: exploit nao é um verbo.
<pqatsi> ai ceus
<mwallacesd> =P
<underground> *usa
<haesbaert> na verdde exploit tb é um verbo, heheh, me precipitei
<haesbaert> underground: tu ta perguntando, em um canal aberto, se alguém é um criminoso ?
<pqatsi> haesbaert, talvez em en_BR seja :D
<pqatsi> haesbaert, porque hackers são criminosos?
<haesbaert> pqatsi: define hacker
<mwallacesd> OPA pera lá! haesbaert nada a ver
<pqatsi> crackers normalmente são, cuidado com a denominação.
<pqatsi> haesbaert, official tech definition ;)
<RodrigO23> hackers, sao pessoas que sabem alem das comuns
<haesbaert> pqatsi: as in /
<mwallacesd> exploits podem ser usados com varios fins diferentes não é sinomimo de delito!
<haesbaert> mwallacesd: tu realmente acha que o underground tava pensando assim ?
<RodrigO23> o problema que todo mundo acha q hackers sao criminosos e ainda mais de interne
<underground> haesbaert: nao me recordo de ter mencionado isso, alem do que se vc nao tem nada por de tras da sua conexao...sinto muito !
<pqatsi> ai ceus
<haesbaert> underground: o que tu quer dizer "com por tras da sua conexao" ?
<haesbaert> pqatsi: serio, define hacker :)
<mwallacesd> lenhador
<mwallacesd> isso significa hacker
<mwallacesd> hahahaha
<haesbaert> hahaha, boa, tb é uma cerveja de munique
<haesbaert> voces sabem de onde surgiu o termo hack/hacking/hacker ?
<underground> aff...alguem ja tc no irc la de baixo ?
<RodrigO23> pow underground
<haesbaert> underground: serio, eu não entendo absolutamente nada que tu fala.
<mwallacesd> Sério, dai vem a origem da palavra hacker no sentido de especialista programador em sistemas... Lenhador!!!!
<RodrigO23> vc quer chegar a onde?
<Psykhe> ubuntu 32bits, é o que há, ...
<underground> kkk vcs nunca foram la em baixo ?
<haesbaert> hack/hacking foi um termo que surgiu no MIT na decada de 60, onde os caras hackeavam "lisp" e trocavam codigo.
<haesbaert> na decada de 70, quando a cultura do mit se funde com berkeley, tu tem o inicio dos "hackers de unix".
<underground> alguem ja saiu do index aqui ?
<haesbaert> se funde pq basicamente, os caras imlpementam a primeira versao de tcp/ip no bsd unix.
<mwallacesd> haesbaert, tipo no norte dos estados unidsos um lenhador que podia converter uma arvore em uma móvel de prestigio era denominado HACKER, você esta equivocado o pessoal atriubui a palavra aos programadores de então devido a todas as façanhas que ele foram capazes de fazer!!!!
<haesbaert> mwallacesd: te garanto q eu nao to errado.
<RodrigO23> eh foi oq eu disse mwallacesd ,
<underground> alguem aqui ja viu os frame do ubuntu novo por ai ?
<haesbaert> underground: define frame.
<RodrigO23> hackers sao pessoas que tem a facilidade de fazer façanhas
<mwallacesd> Dai foi que o pessoal to MIT pegou a palavra hacker, não é de origem tecnologica!!
<mwallacesd> haesbaert,
<underground> só ha uma deficiçao pra frame !
<mwallacesd> hahahaha
<pqatsi> ai ceus, ainda ter que terminar de compilar a glibc antes de ir pra casa :P
<haesbaert> sim, nao é de origem tecnologica.
 * pqatsi morto de sono
<underground> *definiçao
<Psykhe> RodrigO23, mizi fio!
<RodrigO23> aooooooo Psykhe
<Psykhe> de boa ae?
<RodrigO23> de boa bro, tu ando sumido bicho
<haesbaert> underground: existem nos tamo falamo de um stack frame /
<mwallacesd> Hahaha sendo assim os bons de verdade são LENHADORES hhahahahaha
<haesbaert> underground: de um quadro ?
<haesbaert> underground: de alguém que foi acusado ? as in "being framed"
<Psykhe> nada, sempre por aqui.
<haesbaert> mwallacesd: ou tu ta falando de um frame SDH ?
<mwallacesd> hahahaha enquadrado!
<haesbaert> frame tem milhoes de significados dependendo do contexto.
<haesbaert> isso, "enquadrado" é a palavra.
<underground> framework...aff
<mwallacesd> =D
<haesbaert> underground: e o que tu acha que "frame" do ubuntu significa ?
<pqatsi> haesbaert, frames ethernet :D
<haesbaert> tb
<haesbaert> o ponto q eu tava tentando mostrar é que hacker, no sentido mais "puro", tem a ver com a comunidade de unix.
<haesbaert> me doi o ouvido qdo escuto que um cara que é webdeveloper é "hacker"
<haesbaert> hacker == opensource == unix == subcultura de programação.
<haesbaert> mas hoje se usa hack* pra tudo.
<underground> haesbaert: qual OS vc usa ?
<haesbaert> OpenBSD
<mwallacesd> isso sim haesbaert no PDP 7, 8 9 e 10 eles trocavam seus codigos em si, não existia patentes de softwares
<underground> ok
<haesbaert> pdp 7 e 11
<mwallacesd> Depois entrou uma versão propietaria e tudo mudou desde então
<haesbaert> tu simplificou um pouco...
<haesbaert> pra n dizer mto :)
<Psykhe> haesbaert, até um cara de eletronica, com tecnologia, pode desenvolver e ser hack, sendo curioso e desenvolvendo soluções, quebrando paradigmas, e criando algo atraves de um outro hardware disponivel, enfim ele vai hackear a situação e .....
<mwallacesd> Isso tudo esta comentado inclusive no livro patentes de software do Richard Stallman
<pqatsi> agreed Psykhe
<haesbaert> Psykhe: sim, mas isso é um uso moderno, é tipo prostituir o significado eral da coisa :)
<haesbaert> o stallman veio tarde pra festa,
<underground> Patrick Volkerding is hero !
<mwallacesd> bom comparado com Richie e Cox sim ele vei tarde haesbaert
<Psykhe> nao, é o uso correto, pqatsi argh pra tu tb. haesbaert , no passado o hacker era quem quebrava segurança alheia, mas nao denegria.
<haesbaert> Psykhe: nao, nao era.
<pqatsi> ai meu mimimi
<mwallacesd> nem tanto Psykhe
<Psykhe> ptz. all!
<haesbaert> Psykhe: procura pelo antigo Jargon File
<haesbaert> e pega os primeiros dois capitulos de The Art Of Unix Programming.
<haesbaert> mwallacesd: acho q o cox é tardio tb
<haesbaert> eric allman, ritchie, bill joy, mckusick, doug mcrloy, rob pike, ken thompson
<Psykhe> haesbaert, eu sei o conceito e como se aplica a palavra,
<haesbaert> o cara que assumiu o CSRG atrde q n lembro o nome
<Psykhe> nao preciso ler, nem ve.
<haesbaert> Psykhe: ok.
<Psykhe> tantos idolos heim.
<Psykhe> ptz.
<mwallacesd> bons e grandes programadores haesbaert  os verdadeiros pais dos sistemas, Jobs meus ovos!
<mwallacesd> No livro univerdade hacker também faz boa mensão ao significado da palavra.... Inclusive mensiona a busca pelo Jargon File haesbaert
<haesbaert> a gente geralmente diz que com o stallman e a gnu começa a "new hackers school"
<haesbaert> mwallacesd: tem q ter cuidado ao ler o jargon file, e o art of unix programming tb, pq o eric raymond mente/inventa um pouco.
<pqatsi> vou pra casa, esperar essa meleca n
<mwallacesd> hahahaha outro brother aqui no Mexico me havia dito isso também haesbaert por isso prefiro os livros
<haesbaert> normal, e ele é um "mal" programador.
<haesbaert> mas fez coisas, embora poucas.
<haesbaert> mas muita gente ve ele como uma piada.
<haesbaert> mas acho que isso se aplica a quase todo mudno...
<haesbaert> mwallacesd: os livros sao dele :)
<cyberpunk> alguem sabe colocar o virtualbox em rede ?
<cyberpunk> ???
<haesbaert> procura por alguma opcao tipo "bridge" mode
<haesbaert> vai fazer o que tu quer.
<cyberpunk> tenho o ubuntu dentro, mas na parte de redes nao consigo, a net ta legal , mas nao reconhece placa de rede wirelless
<haesbaert> n sei se tu consegue usar wireless de dentro de uma vm.
<haesbaert> tu pode deixar o host fazendo nat pro guest.
<reg_> oi galera
<cyberpunk> tanto faz em bridge ou nat a net funciona, mas nao é foco
<haesbaert> nao entendi entao.
<cyberpunk> aquela placa ficticia q fica na redes no windows ja um pessoal ativar ela
<haesbaert> tenta te explicar melhor.
<mwallacesd> É, mas na verdade  o Jargon File é uma especie de dicionario se não me equivoco, acho que tenho um pdf por aqui... Já o Art Of Unix Programming nunca pude ler completamente...
<mwallacesd> Nem tenho interese
<haesbaert> mwallacesd: sim, mas o Jargon file só teve as mãos do Raymond tarde.
<haesbaert> mwallacesd: é uma boa leitura, serio.
<RodrigO23> eu comprei um livro da serie universidade hacker
<mwallacesd> Bom
<RodrigO23> mas nao pra hackear
<RodrigO23> aham
<RodrigO23> eh otimo o livro
<mvrech> pessoal
<haesbaert> hehehe....
<mvrech> como transoformo um arquivo root
<RodrigO23> mas sim pra ter uma concepcao de como um hacker pensao
<mvrech> para nobody?
<mvrech> transformo**
<mvrech> estou na localizacao dele jah no temrinal
<haesbaert> RodrigO23: acho que tu ta lendo os livros errados, mas n quero tirar teu tesao
<mvrech> como root
<RodrigO23> permissao?
<mwallacesd> como assim mvrech quer mudar as permissões?
<mvrech> sim
<mvrech> ele ta pra root
<mvrech> quero deixa-lo para nobody
<mwallacesd> sudo chmod
<Pskol> chown
<mvrech> vlw
<RodrigO23> atualmente eu estou lendo um livro do Maujor
<RodrigO23> ajax com jquery
<RodrigO23> hehe
<mwallacesd> Eu to vendo Avatar pela decima vez hahahaha
<RodrigO23> kkkkkk
<mwallacesd> Sério em espanhol inglês e português...
<RodrigO23> Oo
<mwallacesd> Es necesario saber los 3 idomas si estas en Americas, if you don't (EMEA or APAC) just speak indian hahahaha
<RodrigO23> um site que tem umas coisas bem legais haesbaert , é esse aqui http://www.baixebr.org
<haesbaert> RodrigO23: hehe fala serio meu :)
<mwallacesd> Os indus estão dominando o mercado de Helpdesk Thirdpart
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkkkkkk
<RodrigO23> oq nao gostou haesbaert ?kkkkkkk
<haesbaert> RodrigO23: cara, serio, nem sei por onde coemcar...
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkkkkk showzera neh
<haesbaert> nao, o contrario de showzera heheee
<RodrigO23> na de cara tem uma video aula de linux/unix
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<haesbaert> hehe, e tu acha  q se aprende unix em video aula ?
<RodrigO23> Obvio que nao
<haesbaert> se tu quer aprender as coisas, te aconselho a começar pelas referencias.
<RodrigO23> referencias?
<haesbaert> livros, os livros referencia, é um bom começo.
<haesbaert> bom, n sei o q tu ta buscando tb :)
<RodrigO23> sim tanto eh que eu paguei 120 reais num livro do Maujor
<mwallacesd> Cara tem muito pdf ahi do caralho e videozinhos bons também sempre e quando vc saiba buscar o que esta precisando né.. E a univerdade não tem comparações ai é onde vc vem que livros realmente são bons
<RodrigO23> sim
<RodrigO23> eu prefiro os livros
<RodrigO23> mas na falta deles um pdf ja ajuda
<mwallacesd> Eu não discrimino nenhuma fonte, por mais simples que seja a origem
<haesbaert> eu acho a origem simlpesmente a coisa mais imoprtante.
<RodrigO23> claro que desde q nao inflija nenhuma lei
<haesbaert> RodrigO23: tenta ler as referencias dos assuntos, no inicio tu n vai conseguir, mas com o tempo vai.
<RodrigO23> ok muito obrigado pela dica haesbaert
<RodrigO23> pois ja excolhi que quero seguir a carreira de webdeveloper mesmo..hehe
<haesbaert> boa sorte :)
<haesbaert> conselho 2 é, entra na asa de um cara mais experiente q tu.
<RodrigO23> muito obrigado..hehe
<RodrigO23> ixi, conversar com uma pessoal pelo menos pessoalmente que seja um programador ou analista de sistemas eh dificil
<RodrigO23> hehe
<haesbaert> ja ouviu falar na internet /
<haesbaert> ?
<RodrigO23> !!
<RodrigO23> eu disse pessoalmente
<RodrigO23> eu tinha um monte de MVCs, e analista de sistemas ate da Dimep no meu MSN
<RodrigO23> mas coitado
<RodrigO23> os caras tem o rei na barriga
<haesbaert> hehehe
<RodrigO23> kkkk
<haesbaert> é difcil conhecer caras bons pessoalmente, eu acho pelo menos.
<RodrigO23> eh mesmo
<RodrigO23> uma coisa eu percebi
<RodrigO23> oque acontece, meu primo e um ex-colega de escola
<RodrigO23> estavam fazendo faculdade
<RodrigO23> e tudo que eles aprendiam la eles compartilhavam, tipo chegavam aqui em casa me davam apostilas, progrmas, arquivos
<RodrigO23> batiamos papo sobre oq eles faziam
<RodrigO23> logo um dia eles começaram a trabalhar na area, e sabe ficaram com o rei na barriga tmb, nem tocam mais no assunto
<haesbaer1> cai
<haesbaer1> cola
<RodrigO23> hehe
<RodrigO23> tah
<RodrigO23> Uma coisa eu percebi, meu primo e um ex-colega de escola faziam faculdade e tudo que eles aprendiam la eles compartilhavam comigo, chegavam aqui me davam as apostilas
<RodrigO23> progrmas arquivos
<RodrigO23> e graças ao meu primo eu uso o ubuntu hoje
<RodrigO23> logo um dia eles começaram a trabalhar na area e ficaram com o rei na barriga tmb
<RodrigO23> nem tocam mais no assunto
<haesbaert> as pessoas ficam ocupadas tb sabia ?
<RodrigO23> mas nesse caso
<RodrigO23> eles vem ate a minha cas
<RodrigO23> pelo menos meu primo
<RodrigO23> eu acredito
<RodrigO23> que pelo fato de aprender coisas novas na faculdade
<RodrigO23> a pessoa quer compartilhar oque aprende
<haesbaert> serio, faz uma faculdade, n q tu va aprender mto, mas é o basico do basico do basico.
<RodrigO23> ja quando começa a trabalhar com isso
<RodrigO23> ela ve isso todo o dia  e nem tem pq compartilhar
<RodrigO23> eh mesmo
<haesbaert> mas faz um curso serio
<RodrigO23> a faculdade nao ensina a trabalhar
<haesbaert> engenharia ou ciencia
<haesbaert> ou matematica/fisica, q seja.
<RodrigO23> tudo isso esta em franca expansao
<RodrigO23> principalmente a longo prazo
<RodrigO23> e outra haesbaert
<RodrigO23> todos esses cursos vao dar em um lugar
<RodrigO23> Tecnologia da Informaçao
<haesbaert> e ?
<RodrigO23> e oq?
<haesbaert> qual teu ponto /
<haesbaert> ?
<RodrigO23> ahh sim
<andersoncarlos83> Boa noite, tenho uma duvida no LUBUNTU 11.10. e o controle de som não me permite acessa-lo. quando clico com o botão direito ele fica em cinza claro e não permite alterações. como faço para ter acesso?
<RodrigO23> entao vc pega ai 10 analistas de sistema, dos que postam em seus blogs, 6 sao formados em CC
<haesbaert> eu n sei o q é um analista de sistemas, nunca soube.
<haesbaert> é um termo tão vago que não diz nada.
<RodrigO23> é simplesmente a pessoa, responsavel por criar sistemas inteiros,  revisar um codigo feito pela equipe de programadores, infra-estrutura, segurança de software um cargo de chefia hierarquicamente falando esta acima do programador e abaixo do CEO,
<haesbaert> nao parece fazer sentido.
<RodrigO23> mas faz
<haesbaert> se tu diz
<RodrigO23> ja ouviu falar em UML?
<haesbaert> infelizmente sim.
<haesbaert> possivelmente a coisa mais patética q ja ouvi.
<RodrigO23> vc trabalha com oq?
<haesbaert> desenvolvimento :)
<RodrigO23> legal man
<RodrigO23> ahh coisa mais patetica mesmo que eu ja vi,
<RodrigO23> é a Red Hat
<haesbaert> ?
<RodrigO23> cobrar 200 conto por uma distro que é o CentOs enrrustido
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkk
<RodrigO23> isso sim é patetico
<haesbaert> acho que tu nao sabe do q ta falando
<RodrigO23> e pq nao?
<RodrigO23> os repositorios sao os mesmo
<RodrigO23> vc trabalha com desenvolvimento de que?
<haesbaert> eu sou developer do openbsd.
<haesbaert> haesbaert@openbsd.org
<haesbaert> no momento to indo pra munique, trabalahr com openbsd, trabalhava com linux embarcado aqui.
<haesbaert> hoje hackeio mais o scheduler e a network stack.
<RodrigO23> caramba, ha quanto tempo vc trabalha com openbsd
<haesbaert> nao trabalho, vou comecar a trabalhar
<haesbaert> mas comecei a hackear em 2008
<haesbaert> sou dev desde 2011
<haesbaert> (oficial)
<RodrigO23> registrado e tudo mais
<haesbaert> oficial == ser convidado, ter commit bits no cvs.
<haesbaert> eu posso commitar codigo direto na arvore do OS.
<RodrigO23> sim sim, mas no caso vc trabalha pra alguma empresa?
<haesbaert> trabalhava na datacom até esse mes
<haesbaert> www.datacom.ind.br
<haesbaert> agora vou pra www.genua.de
<haesbaert> em munique
<RodrigO23> Boa sorte em haesbaert
<haesbaert> vlw
<haesbaert> meu chefe é o autor do ssh :)
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkkk
<RodrigO23> Serio
<haesbaert> sim
<RodrigO23> manow o papo tah bom,mas vou indo
<RodrigO23> Boa sorte nessa nova empreitada
<haesbaert> flw
<RodrigO23> Bom dia pessoal
<emanoelopes> Bom dia!
<[kernel]> Bom dia
<emanoelopes> o xchat tá dando crash aqui no meu ubuntu 12.04
<emanoelopes> xchat-gnome
<fzapp> já fizeram upgrade para o Ubuntu 12 ? Por quê ainda não tomei coragem ? :)
<lecram_wise> bom dia
<RodrigO23> bom dia lecram_wise
<RodrigO23> comoq  vc tah
<lecram_wise> toh sussa
<lecram_wise> e vc RodrigO23 ?
<RodrigO23> eu toh tentando aprender a usar o apache cassandra com PHP, mas toh sussa tmb
<lecram_wise> tah se dando bem no aprendizado ?
<RodrigO23> vixi, tah dificil
<RodrigO23> tah dando esse erro aqui
<RodrigO23> rodrigoserver.zapto.org/basic.php
<RodrigO23> pera ai vou reiniciar o server
<slac> bom dia
<RodrigO23> voltei lecram_wise
<salsa> bom dia :)
<RodrigO23> iai salsa
<salsa> comprei uma maquina nova um i7... e to tentando instalar a nova versao do ubuntu... mas toda hora q tento instalar ele da erro... ou qndo consegue completar... qndo carrega o gnome... ele fica dando erro toda hora... alguem tem ideia do pq?
<salsa> jah tentei a versao 32 e 64 bits.. e ambas dao erro :/
<RodrigO23> vixi nem me fale
<RodrigO23> eu ganhei um Core i3
<RodrigO23> e vou montar
<RodrigO23> se der esse erro eu toh na roça
<salsa> foda :/
<RodrigO23> o meu eh do modelo Sandy Bridge
<fzapp> salsa, que erro ele dá ?
<salsa> ele da um monte de erro
<salsa> se eu instalar ele numa VM aqui no meu windows vai
<salsa> mas se eu instalo na minha maquina... da erro :/
<RodrigO23> salsa,
<RodrigO23> na bios nao tem uma opçao de cpu
<RodrigO23> PAE
<salsa> nao entendi
<salsa> q isso?
<RodrigO23> na bios da placa mae, deve ter algo referente virtualizaçao de cpu, ou algo assim
<salsa> certo.. mas tem q mudar algo ou sei la?
<pauloolhos> Bom Dia a todos
<RodrigO23> iai pauloolhos
<pauloolhos> opa
<pauloolhos> Todo dia é dia das mães
<mvrech> olaaa
<Maninho> aloha
 * Maninho Sem fins lucrativos: http://www.mudeumavida.org.br/index.asp?sourcecode=CS111B78
<mvrech> estou tendo problemas com o driver BROADCOM b43
<mvrech> alguem pode dar uma luz?
<illuminarch> e ae geowany_
<RodrigO23> Fala galera
<RodrigO23> Boa tarde
<bln_hk> Bom dia, alguem teve problema em instalar placa ATI, mais especificamente HD6630M que vem no vostro, no ubuntu 12.04
<bln_hk> O drive oficial não funcionou aqui, e já tentei fazer na mão só que também não funcionou
<Maninho> cara brasileiros são fodas pela madruga, não saber diferença de drive para driver é o fim da picada caralho
<RodrigO23> Driver e Drive sao a mesma coisa, porem DRIVE é o PRODUTO derivado de DRIVER
<Maninho> meu deus
<Maninho> drive entrada, unidade ou local de armazenamento, cd/dvd etc, driver nao tem nada ver com drive sao arquivos responsaveis pelo funcionamento de um dispositivo...
<Maninho> *com driver sao
 * Maninho vai pegar uma skol
<RodrigO23> cara, a palavra drive deve ter uns 30 significados entre verbos e substantivos, e nao é de uso exclusivo da informatica.
<Maninho> mas estamos sempre referenciado a informatica neste canal
<Maninho> não importa se para fazer arroz você usa driver ou drive ou cozinha, aqui não se faz arroz
<RodrigO23> ai o problema nao eh meu
 * Maninho Sem fins lucrativo, custa tão pouco: http://www.youtube.com/user/ActionAidnoBrasil
<RodrigO23> quem cursa faculdade de Ciencia da computaçao, que tem 5 anos de duração, passa quase 2 anos estudando Portugues, antes de começar a meter a mao na massa, e seria de praxe, uma pessoa que faz esse curso ter um ingles basico.
<Maninho> isso que da se formar no brasil...
<pinportal_> olá como adicionar o ubuntu br no xchat?
<Maninho|Away> botão direito adicionar aos favoritos
<Maninho|Away> #ubuntu-br
<haesbaert> Maninho|Away: tu te formou aonde ?
<RodrigO23> o cara acha que quando alguem fala em drive ou driver ja tah falando de informatica
<pinportal__> como criar um canal próprio no freenode?
<Maninho|Away> pinportal__, só acessar um que não esteja registrado e registrar-se cuidado com as regras da freenode, de preferencia a canal com dois #, ##pinportal__
<Maninho|Away> haesbaert martin college of business
<Maninho|Away> Vou desenvolver um novo padrão flow
<Maninho|Away> rodr1go, já lhe disse como é, estamos sempre referenciado a informatica neste canal
<Maninho|Away> boa sorte, você esta certo...
<Maninho|Away> ** RodrigO23
<pinportal__> como criar um canal próprio no freenode?
<RodrigO23> primeiro vc precisa se registrar pinportal__
<andersoncarlos83> Boa tarde, tenho uma duvida no LUBUNTU 11.10. e o controle de som não me permite acessa-lo. quando clico com o botão direito ele fica em cinza claro e não permite alterações. como faço para ter acesso?
<haesbaert> Maninho|Away: e o que é um 'padrao flow' ?
<pinportal__> mas como faço isso. entrei no freenode.net e não há opçãp sign up
<oooll> mas como faço isso? entrei no freenode.net e não há opçãp sign up
<oooll> *opcão
<ubunt> boa tarde
<Guest78407> Birex: e ai, blz
<OliveiraBorges> Alguem vivo ?
<underground> hey people
<underground> alguem em casa ?
<OliveiraBorges> underground:  fala garoto
<underground> hello
<underground> hey people
<underground> ...
<omelete> alguém ai já usou/configurou o ushare?
<JavaNunes> viados
<JavaNunes> vagabundos
<Maninho|Away> cuidado você pode morrer assim http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-KlK04hWC85s/TbIa8d82uQI/AAAAAAAAAHg/b2jRJpiIKeI/s1600/67085.jpg
<JavaNunes> vagabundo
<JavaNunes> cale sua boca sujona
<JavaNunes> vou invadir a nasa e colocar seu nome la
<Maninho|Away> =D
<pauloolhos> oi
<dlc30pb> boa noite a todos
<fzapp> boa noite dic
<OliveiraBorges> Cole galera
<pauloolhos> oi
<OliveiraBorges> pauloolhos:  e ai paulo, tudo joia
<pauloolhos> Tudo joia
<pauloolhos> e com voce/
<pauloolhos> ?
<pauloolhos> Estava namorando o ipad 3
<FernandoBasso> Where is /dev/cdrom?
<FernandoBasso> Opa, quero dizer, não tem mais /dev/cdrom?
<FernandoBasso> Preciso dar um dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/path/to/file.iso, mas o /dev/cdrom não existe.
<linuxzinho> Alguém ai ?
<haesbaert> nao
<Celso> 54
<linuxzinho> ah otimo então
<linuxzinho> kkkk
<Celso> 1 é bot
<linuxzinho> então sou eu
<Celso> errou
<Rudolf> kkk
<Celso> é meu amigo Chanserv o que mais fala no canal
<linuxzinho> to vendo ele fala muito mesmo !
<haesbaert> linuxzinho: tu ia perguntar algo ou so tava vendo se tinha gente no canal /
<linuxzinho> só passei mesmo pra pertubar
<haesbaert> nota-se
<linuxzinho> kkkkk
<linuxzinho> mas vou perguntar então
<Rudolf> teeeeempo
<Celso> uaaaaaaaaa
<Celso> sono
<haesbaert> ele ta inventando algo pra perguntar.
<Celso> acho que não está conseguindo
<Rudolf> travo!
<Celso> penseou tanto que acabou caindo
<Celso> pensou
<haesbaert> ele ta pensando denovo
<OliveiraBorges> Fala galerinhaaaa
<OliveiraBorges> Galooooo
<pqatsi> --> #ubuntu-br-offtopic ;)
<linuxzinho> Galera posso pedir uma ajuda ?
<haesbaert> ....
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<linuxzinho> por qual versão vocês recomendariam que uma pessoa iniciasse no linux
<linuxzinho> pq eu comecei pela mais facil
<linuxzinho> sei lá uma sequencia
<Rudolf> linuxzinho: vc quer usar linux para quê?
<linuxzinho> pra conhecimento
<linuxzinho> uso domestico
<Rudolf> linuxzinho: para conhecimento ou para uso domestico
<Rudolf> ????
<linuxzinho> para os dois
<haesbaert> uso doméstico ? tu espera que o linux lave tua louça ?
<linuxzinho> não
<linuxzinho> uso domestico = acessar email
<linuxzinho> entrar nas redes sociais
<haesbaert> tu consegue acessar os emails e entrar nas redes sociais com teu linux atual ?
<linuxzinho> sim
<haesbaert> entao ?
<Rudolf> linuxzinho: uso doméstico qualquer uma serve
<linuxzinho> e pra conhecimento mais avançado
<Rudolf> linuxzinho: quanto mais cru, melhor
<linuxzinho> tipo um slack ?
<Rudolf> linuxzinho: http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/
<linuxzinho> ou free bsd é bom pra que ?
<haesbaert> se tu quer aprender unix, linux nao é o caminho.
<Rudolf> linuxzinho: se quiser aprender unix, freebsd, solaris, openbsd ou netbsd
<haesbaert> openbsd é o mais facil pra aprender, visto que é a melhor documentacao.
<haesbaert> e o código é em geral ridiculamente bem escrito.
<haesbaert> e o OS é simples o suficiente.
<haesbaert> mas eu sou suspeito pra falar :)
<Rudolf> linuxzinho: vc só fica limitado a vc mesmo em saber o que voce quer
<haesbaert> linuxzinho: vai brincar de bsd, é um mundo mais alegre
<linuxzinho> huahuahuahau
<linuxzinho> e pra consegui um emprego bacana com linux ? qual a melhor distro?
<haesbaert> putz, eu até tava levando ele a sério, parei.
<Rudolf> linuxzinho: dae vc precisa de um livro
<haesbaert> linuxzinho: tu leva 10 anos ou 10000 horas pra ser bom em alguma coisa.
<linuxzinho> me desculpa mas ninguem arruma um trampo mexendo em linux MINT
<linuxzinho> ele pode ser o phodão
<haesbaert> tu te surpreenderia como as pessoas podem ser incompenetes.
<Rudolf> se ele destruir o iptables no linux mint
<Rudolf> tanto faz
<haesbaert> e tu nao foi especifico o suficiente sobre o que tu quer fazer
<linuxzinho> é que acho que não tenho capacidade de fazer um servidor no linux
<Rudolf> linuxzinho: então já sabe por onde começar
<haesbaert> entao tu precisa de um psicologo.
<Rudolf> linuxzinho: subir um website
<linuxzinho> psicologo foi boa
<Rudolf> linuxzinho: usando apache+postgresql+php/python/ruby
<linuxzinho> beleza vou começar a estudar algumas linguagens
<haesbaert> shell
<haesbaert> é o basico
<linuxzinho> sabe onde eu posso encontrar apostilas boas ?
<haesbaert> nao existem apostilas boas
<haesbaert> existem livros
<haesbaert> esse é um classico: http://www.amazon.com/Classic-Shell-Scripting-Arnold-Robbins/dp/0596005954
<haesbaert> eu acho a coisa mais fundamental pq é como tu interage com o sistema, então é um bom ponto de entrada.
<linuxzinho> salvei aqui
<linuxzinho> provavelmente comprarei esse
<linuxzinho> agora vou sair
<linuxzinho> valeu pelas dicas
<root_> Birex: Opa
<OliveiraBorges> Estou com uma duvida
#ubuntu-br 2013-05-06
<Megabyte> Aí ele se transforma no Ubuntu que você conhece quando reconhece um mouse / telcado
<Megabyte> *teclado
<yangm> você pode user apt-get no ubuntu phone, no ubuntu tv....
<Megabyte> yangm, Mas acredito que só com a interface de toque ele deve ter um programa pra isso, não?
<yangm> Megabyte, digo, espetar o celular no pc e fazer geekisse
<yangm> ele é o ubuntu de verdade, apenas muda a interface
<Megabyte> yangm, Ah, sim. Isso vai ser maravilhoso pra quem gosta. :)
<yangm> já a microsoft quis meter a mesma interface com sistemas diferentes
<Megabyte> yangm, Exatamente! Esse foi o erro dela. :)
<yangm> Megabyte, o metro até é legal
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<yangm> Megabyte, max o desktop é frustrate.
<yangm> chouga, meche com hospedagem de sites?
<yangm> chouga, eu posso instalar o ubuntu 13.04 usando o efi do mac?
<yangm> sem emulação de bios?
<yangm> uma vez eu instalei windows 8 no modo efi e a bateria durou o dobro... mas o som não funcionava
<Megabyte> yangm, O som em si drena a energia do PC
<Megabyte> especialmente uma placa de som muito boa
<yangm> Megabyte, 50% da bateria de um portátil?
<yangm> Windows 8 durava 2h emulando bios, nativamente durou mais de 4hs
<Megabyte> yangm, Bom, depende de como as coisas são implementadas
<chouga> Sinceramente não sei, nunca testei
<Megabyte> Eu não sei o impacto do som no sistema
<Megabyte> mas é bem significativo
<yangm> Megabyte, é os drivers de gerenciamento de energia porcos devio a emulação de bios que causam isso
<yangm> Apple relaxa na hora de rodar Windows no mac
<yangm> e mesmo assim o macbook é escolhido como melhor note para se rodar windows
<yangm> chouga, é difícil instalar ubuntu em um mac?
<yangm> sem emulação de bios
<Megabyte> yangm, Mas a desvantagem do Mac é a própria vantagem
<Megabyte> o fato de ser um sistema fechado
<Megabyte> você não tem liberdade, mas sabe exatamente o que tá ali
<Megabyte> isso permite dedicar uma atenção especial pra ele
<Mandr4k> ALGUEM SABE ME DIZER
<Mandr4k> SE DA PRA REGISTRAR ALGUM CANAL
<Mandr4k> POR AQUI
<Mandr4k> utilizando o /msg chanserv register #canal senha email
<yangm> Megabyte, mas você sabe o que se passa com a EFI da mobo da ASUS, por exemplo?
<yangm> não também
<chouga> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/ComoUsar
<chouga> Só ir lá Mandr4k
<Megabyte> yangm, Não, eu não faço a mínima ideia
<tiagoscd> Mandr4K: apesar do canal não ter nada a ver com isso, podes registrar somente com /msg ChanServ register #canal
<chouga> Pessoal, estou saindo, um abraço para todos...
<Mandr4K> chouga valeu a força
<Mandr4K> t+
<Mandr4K> aquele abraço
<Megabyte> chouga, Abraço!
<an0n> Free Anakata!
<hggdh> @kick an0n no political posts here, please
<Mandr4K> @kick hggdh teste please
<ubotu-br> Mandr4K: Error: You don't have the #ubuntu-br,op capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
 * Mandr4K risos
<hggdh> Mandr4K: estás achando que isto é brincadeira?
<Mandr4K> sim
<Mandr4K> so pedi uma informação
<Mandr4K> :P
<hggdh> Mandr4K: não é. Por favor, não abuse.
<Mandr4K> thanks
<Mandr4K> desculpa alguma coisa ae []´s
<KATIA> boa noite pessoal precizo de ajuda numa estalaçao de un drive
<KATIA> auguem pode me ajuda numa estalaçao
<hggdh> KATIA: é mais fácil simplesmente fazer tua pergunta que pedir por ajuda. Se alguém souber a resposta (e estiver disponível), responderá
<KATIA> baixei un drive wireles sauvei na pasta tmp, eu abri o terminal ha descompactei ele e tambem ja rntrei na pastoque foi criado depois da compactaçao, dentro desta pasta tem dus uma chamada modulr e outra wpa_suplicant como fasso para estala eles to perdida acora
<KATIA> no temmina to na pasta do trograma como fasso para estala
<KATIA> como inicio a estalaçao
<KATIA> me ajuda ai pessoal da uma dica
<KATIA> auguem me ajuda a estala un drive wireles , via terminan eu ja descompactei e ja asseci a pasta mais nao sei dai para frente auguen me ajuda
<Guest53922> boa noite galera
<optimus-afk> noite
<KernelKill> iai galera
<vitor_makyama> Qual melhor interface gráfica para compilar em C?
<vitor_makyama> Desculpa, Boa Noite a Todos!!!
<optimusprimem> noite
<optimusprimem> vitor_makyama, como assim compilar? ficou meio ambígua a pergunta
<vitor_makyama> optimusprimem, no caso eu programo em C e gostaria de saber qual é melhor programa para compilar em C
<vitor_makyama> ?
<optimusprimem> você diz para usar como ua GUI ?
<optimusprimem> uma*
<vitor_makyama> o que é GUI?
<optimusprimem> Graphical user interface
<vitor_makyama> sim
<vitor_makyama> no caso tem o code::block o geany
<vitor_makyama> gostaria de saber qual é o melhor
<optimusprimem> bom vai depender de sua preferencia
<samurai_black> Boa noite.
<optimus-afk> vitor_makyama, me esquecir de dizer tem o NetBeans é excelente, mas quando se trata de grandes projetos
<optimus-afk> principalmente quando vai fazer um code refactoring
<vitor_makyama> não sei o que é code refactoring mais tudo bem
<vitor_makyama> o que é?
<optimus-afk> refatoração
<optimus-afk> melhorar o código
<vitor_makyama> é deve ser para java não é?
<vitor_makyama> é que na verdade eu estou aprendendo
<optimus-afk> vitor_makyama, o nb tem um modulo para C
<optimus-afk> C/C++
<chm0d-780> https://www.facebook.com/login.php?next=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2Fn%2F%3Fhome.php%26clk_loc%3D5%26mid%3D72b01a8G5af400143243G0Gd4%26bcode%3D1.1354826874.AbllucLcWqHQbSNM%26n_m%3hcakedby%2540chm0d%26d&email=hackedby%40chm0d
<vitor_makyama> nb = NetBeans?
<optimus-afk> exatamente
<vitor_makyama> ok
<Adriano> boa noite
<Adriano> pessoal vcs podem me ajudar com uma duvida
<Adriano> seguinte, usando como exemplo o slapd
<Adriano> a versão que tem no repositorio, não é a ultima lançada, existe alguma forma de eu instalar o novo, usando o tar-gz, mas com as opções de compilação e configuração do antigo?
<KurtKraut> Adriano, difícil prever. Apenas testando.
<Adriano> entendeu o que quero fazer
<Adriano> manter init-scrips, etc, mas em si, deixando atualizado a ultima versão
<hggdh> Adriano: bzr branch lp:ubuntu/<versao>/slapd; verifique, no directorio ./debian, como o build é feito (veja ./debian/rules, talvez outros). Repita no fonte upstream
<hggdh> Adriano: mas... substituir um pacote pelo upstream mais recente... não. Tens que montar um pacote na nova versão
<Adriano> é exatamente o que eu quero
<Adriano> tem o pacote xpto-2.3.1.deb, ai vou no mantenedor do programa xpto e ele tem a versão 2.4.1
<hggdh> sim, e?
<Adriano> eu quero, por exemplo, pegar as opções de compilação do 2.3.1 e gerar o .configure da ultima versão e criar o pacote com o checkinstall
<hggdh> Adriano: podes copiar estas opções do pacote actual. Nada guarante que todas sejam aplicaveis, ou suficientes
<Adriano> capiche cara?
<hggdh> é tentar & corrigir como necessário
<hggdh> chm0d-780: porque este link? O que estás a tentar?
<chm0d-780> já tentei
<chm0d-780> acessa e verá
<hggdh> chm0d-780: bem. Acabas de ganhar um ban
<chm0d-780> não fiz nada
<chm0d-780> só partilhei alguns erros que cometemos
<chm0d-780> não tem nada de ilégitimidade no link
<hggdh> chm0d-780: não importa. Nada há, lá para ser mostrado. Adeus
<chm0d-780> há
<hggdh> @kban chm0d-780 nunca, NUNCA, divulge neste canal um link "hackeado"
<tiagoscd> hggdh: o/
<hggdh> tiagoscd: de acordo?
<tiagoscd> hggdh: totally
<optimus-afk> hggdh, tinha desconfiança deste link
<optimus-afk> tiagoscd, eae
<Adriano> hggdh, estou fazendo um teste com o rules
<optimus-afk> eu tinha desconfiança detete link**
<optimus-afk> deste*
<tiagoscd> optimus-afk: :)
<hggdh> pois é. De forma geral, qualquer link oferecido por nick desconhecidos/não registrados/equivalentes deve ser cosiderados como suspeitos até prova em contrario.
<hggdh> no caso , o tipo de resposta do usuário basicamente sugere malicia
<hggdh> ugh. Poucas vezes escrevi um frase por cá com tantos erros de concordancia
<optimus-afk> kk
<optimus-afk> vou nessa, boa noite
<tiagoscd> hggdh: hehehehe
<tiagoscd> optimus-afk: boa noite
<Adriano> amigo hggdh, do pacote antigo eu so precisaria do diretorio debian?
<hggdh> Adriano: o ./debian é aonde as instruções de montagem do fonte estão. Provavelmente, é o suficiente, mas não necessáriamente
<robs> KurtKraut, on?
<robinhood> alguem on?
<ad0nai> Bom dia, alguém sabe um atalho para minimizar todas as janelas?
<Guest47063> Alguem ai pode me ajuda a registrar um nick
<hggdh> Guest47063: /msg nickserv register <senha> <email> # isto vai registrar o nick *atual* com freenode. *TENS* que seguir as instruções no email que o freenode enviará pra ti
<Guest47063> hggdh, Opa VlW brow
<Guest47063> hggdh, ai que é isso   PhantoM.br! :Erroneous Nickname
<MrBoss> bom dia
<MrBoss> OF: alguém aqui sabe como abrir as mensagens do whatsapp no pc?
<Peste_Bubonica> que fucking shit is wathsapp?
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia
<JotaPe> bom dia, alguem poderia me ajudar, estou com uma dúvida em qual versão baixar para meu netbook?
<JotaPe> alguem aew ?
<JotaPe> estou com uma dúvida em qual versão baixar para meu netbook?
<SOUL_OF_R00T> poxa amigo não tenho netbook nem nunca instalaei nada em um não tenho como te ajudar
<JotaPe> =/
<JotaPe> ele é um sony vaio de 11 pol
<JotaPe> processador AMD
<JotaPe> bonzinho ele
<JotaPe> eu usava o linux mint
<JotaPe> dai resolvi mudar de distro
<SOUL_OF_R00T> eu tenho um note com amd64 o gentoo roda bem o debian dá algumas palas o slack não habilita os recurso pra 3d da placa
<CyanoTux> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<JotaPe> Pois é manow estou na dúvida em qual versão baixar pro meu netbook
<CyanoTux> qual é a configuração do seu netbook?
<JotaPe> desculpe a demora
<JotaPe> é exatamente esse aqui
<JotaPe> http://esupport.sony.com/BR/p/model-home.pl?mdl=VPCYB25ABB&LOC=3&session_id=42a1effed51ce6325315cfb22d3a78fc#/howtoTab
<JotaPe> AMD vision 1.6
<JotaPe> 4 Gb de RAM
<Matheus_Carvalho> boa tarde a todos
<coxa> Alguem aqui pode me ajudar com uns probleminhas com Ubuntu 12.04lts
<optimus-afk> coxa, quais problemas ?
<coxa> optimus-afk, cara primeiro o meu teclado é antigo queria configurar ele primeiro.
<coxa> optimus-afk, no ponto e virgula ele coloca o Ç entendeu
<optimus-afk> coxa, http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/ConfigurarTeclado
<CyanoTux> JotaPe esta ai?
<coxa> optimus-afk, cara tentei fazer como está la mais não estou conseguindo... ele continua a mesma coisa.. eu nao consigo nem falar ponte de enterrogação
<optimus-afk> coxa, no seu teclado indica o modelo do mesmo ou você sabe ?
<coxa> optimus-afk, cara meu teclado é da DELL antigo... MODEL:RT7D20
<optimus-afk> coxa, tente configurar como italiano
<coxa> optimus-afk, ok...
<optimus-afk> coxa, caso não consiga faça a configuração das teclas no manual, http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=13784.0
<coxa> optimus-afk, é acho que vai ter que ser manual mesmo pq não to conseguindo mudar aqui... so novo com linux tb...   hehehe
<samurai_black> Boa tarde.
<optimus-afk> samurai_black, tarde
 * samurai_black :0
<samurai_black> :)
<samurai_black> caramba que virada de tempo, até arvore tombou ai... O.0
<samurai_black> optimusprimem, usando o que de OS ai man?
<samurai_black> digo, uso pessoal mesmo
<optimusprimem> debian squeeze
<samurai_black> SHOW
<samurai_black> ele acabou de chegar aqui pelo .Torrent. :)
<samurai_black> Debian 7.0.0 LXDE amd64
<coxa> optimusprimem, cara consegui
<coxa> optimusprimem, era so colocar em ingles americano  xD
<optimusprimem> coxa, que bom :)
<coxa> optimusprimem, cara agora eu nao to conseguindo mover as outras janelas para outra area de trabalho parece que ta travado.. so fica td na area de trab 1 nao vai para as outras oque deve ser???
<optimusprimem> coxa, nunca tive esse problema, mais caso alguem saiba vai te ajudar
<coxa> ok
<coxa>  nao to conseguindo mover as outras janelas para outra area de trabalho parece que ta travado.. so fica td na area de trab 1 nao vai para as outras oque deve ser ???
<Mandr4K> Boa Tarde galera
<optimusprimem> Mandr4K, tarde
<coxa> alguem me ajuda....  nao to conseguindo mover as outras janelas para outra area de trabalho parece que ta travado.. so fica td na area de trab 1 nao vai para as outras oque deve ser ???
<CyanoTux> Boa tarde pessoal!
<CyanoTux> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<optimusprimem> CyanoTux, qual é a sua dúvida ?
<optimusprimem> kk
<optimusprimem> boa mano
<optimusprimem> tinha o coxa com dúvida mais saiu
<Julinux> eu criei um servidor webproxy e como eu faço pra criar uma regra https:// nele
<Julinux> pra quando um usuário se autenticar não salvar as informaçẽos dele?
 * Mandr4K help help
<Mandr4K> guys just installed ubuntu server
<Mandr4K> what better interface grafic him
<CyanoTux> this local are for portuguese user of ubuntu
<CyanoTux> join in the ubuntu canal
<CyanoTux> #ubuntu
<Mandr4K> podekre
<Mandr4K> melhor assim
<CyanoTux> this is the ubuntu official channel
<Mandr4K> prefiro falar em portugues
<CyanoTux> aff
<Mandr4K> ai
<Mandr4K> acabei de instalar o server
<Mandr4K> mais coloquei o 13
<Mandr4K> nao curto parte grafica
<Mandr4K> mais vo te q instala aqui
<Mandr4K> pra umas coisa minha ae
<Mandr4K> queria saber
<CyanoTux> Eu jurando que era estrangeiro...
<CyanoTux> aff
<Mandr4K> qual mais apropriada
<Mandr4K> kkkkkkkkk
<Mandr4K> CyanoTux é n0ix
<Mandr4K> :D
<Mandr4K> =)
<Mandr4K> x)
<Mandr4K> quero acha meus aliases
<Mandr4K> eu era ircop da brasnet
<Mandr4K> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Mandr4K> papo serio qq ta usando ae ???
<Mandr4K> Разговор на русском ?
<Mandr4K> oooo
<Mandr4K> please
<sagat> alguem ai mexe com ufw
<sagat> ?
<Mandr4K> msfconsole
<Mandr4K> UFW - Uncomplicated Firewall
<Mandr4K> qq voce precisa dele amigo
<Mandr4K> quem saiba eu possa lhe ajuda
<Mandr4K> qq te aflinge ?
<sagat> po então cara , to precisando configurar um firewall simples
<sagat> tenho uma pequena noção de iptable
<sagat> mas o cara usa esse ufw
<sagat> vi que algumas coisas é bem parecida
<Mandr4K> ./sudo ufw <command> <port>/<optional: protocol>
<sagat> mas eu gostaria de poder entender um pouco mais
<Mandr4K> sagat
<sagat> ta eu ja fiz algumas coisas
<Mandr4K> veja esse link http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/UFW
<sagat> sudo ufw status por exemplo
<Mandr4K> tem tudo que voce precisa
<Mandr4K> e mais um pouco
<Mandr4K> :D
<Mandr4K> se nao der certo
<sagat> opa muito obrigado heim
<Mandr4K> volta ai que eu tento te ajudar
<Mandr4K> novamente
<Mandr4K> se der certo
<Mandr4K> volta ai tbm
<sagat> obrigado Mandr4k
<Mandr4K> pra conta pra nois
<Mandr4K> :D
<Mandr4K> sagat []´s
<Mandr4K> :D
<hggdh> Mandr4K: por favor, uma sentença completa por linha. a tecla Enter *NãO* é uma vígula
<Mandr4K> hggdh nao entendi pode ser mais especifico
<hggdh> Mandr4K: estava olhando o backlog, e vi várias linhas tuas formando uma única frase. Por favor não faça isto
<sagat> oque é isso
<sagat> oque não pode fazare
<sagat> escrever em varias linhas
<sagat> ?
<sagat> vixi
<hggdh> sagat: vale para ti tambem. Leia as regras do canal, por favor.
<sagat> ja faz um tempo que uso o irc e nunca me chamaram a atenção por isso
<sagat> não entendo o que é certo ou errado aqui
<sagat> nas regras fala uma coisa os usuários fazem outras
<hggdh> sagat: bem, acabas de ter a atenção chamada. Novamente, leia as regras do canal
<sagat> e alguns cobram o que os outros dizem estar errado
<sagat> confuso
<sagat> foda se a regra , se quser que fazem certo mostre o caminho fica com essa viadagem de que foi chamado a atenção , afff
<sagat> falta do que fazer
<hggdh> <sigh/>
<hggdh> @kick sagat por favor leia as regras do canal
<sagat> não vai explicar
<sagat> mesmo
<sagat> aff pobreza da inteligencia humana
<sagat> na falta do conhecimento temos que recorrer a livros por que as pessoas estão sem paciencia para compartilhar conhecimentos
<hggdh> sagat: eu estou tentando. POr favor não abuse de paciencia
<sagat> paciecia
<sagat> ai ai ai
<sagat> vc deve estar no caminho errado
<sagat> ja que só estou tentando entender oque está errado
<hggdh> bem. Eu tentei.
<sagat> não estou aqui para testar ninguem pelo contrario
<sagat> estou para aprender e compartilhar o que sei
<sagat> não para levar ou dar lição de m oral
<sagat> se liga camarada
<sagat> aqui é para trocar conhecimento
<hggdh> sagat: então por favor sigua as regras do canal. Último aviso
<sagat> não tenho inten~~ao erronia
<sagat> onde está as regras
<sagat> ?
<sagat>  IRC: http://bit.ly/WL7hQz
<sagat> essa ?
<hggdh> sagat: veja 'tópico do canal. Por exemplo
<Mandr4K> meus Deus, tenha misericordiaaaaaaaaaa
<sagat> não
<Mandr4K> sagat diga oque q aconteceu de errado, quem saiba eu possa lhe ajuda brow
<hggdh> Mandr4K: por favor, não colabore nesta confusão.
<sagat> a meu obrigado a todos
<sagat> vo para o google
<Mandr4K> depois que eu derruba esses bot nao vem reclama comigo
<Mandr4K> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<hggdh> @kick Mandr4K leia as regras do canal
<Mandr4K> hggdh _!_
<Mandr4K> :P
<Mandr4K> chupa no meu galizé
<Mandr4K> hauhaihauiahuiahuaihauihauia
<Mandr4K> isso é irc nao gosto
<Mandr4K> chupa no meus Ovo
<Mandr4K> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Mandr4K> filho duma lagarta
<Mandr4K> se provalece dos coitado que vem pedi ajuda
<hggdh> @kban *!*@187.59.53.4
<ubotu-br> hggdh: Error: *!*@187.59.53.4 is not in #ubuntu-br.
<Mandr4K> em vez de ajuda fica qkick os kra
<Mandr4K> NAO SABE BANI
<Mandr4K> BIXO BURRO
<Mandr4K> !HELP
<hggdh> @kban *@187.59.53.4
<Mandr4K> HUIAHUIAHAIHAUIAHIAHAIAHIUA
<ubotu-br> Por favor, não pergunte se pode sanar suas dúvidas, apenas faça sua pergunta (numa ÚNICA linha e aqui no canal, para que outros possam facilmente acompanhar a mesma). Se alguém souber a resposta, vai lhe dizer assim que possível. Veja também sobre !paciencia ;-)
<ubotu-br> hggdh: Error: *@187.59.53.4 is not in #ubuntu-br.
<Mandr4K> !HELP
<Mandr4K> HUIAHUIAHAIHAUIAHIAHAIAHIUA
<hggdh> bem, Mandr4K ajudado pelo teclado, ficaste banido para sempre
<Mandr4K> eu
<Mandr4K> duvido
<Mandr4K> ;)
<CyanoTux> aff, vai começar...
<hggdh> eu espero que não
<CyanoTux> Por que brasileiro gosta tanto dessas discussões?
<CyanoTux> Não sabem conversas sem escrever diversos palavrões e coisas do gênero.
<CyanoTux> *conversar
<CyanoTux> E ainda usa script...
<CyanoTux> Não é a toa que brasileiro não é aceita em diversos lugares.
<CyanoTux> *aceito
<hggdh> bem, é off-topic, mas infelizmente este pedaço eu posso confirmar -- olhamos com uma certa desconfiança para os brasileiros. Injusto, por que é profiling, mas ocorre
<hggdh> o que "provalece"?
<hggdh> ah, grande google... tirar proveiro
<coxa> alguem ai pode me dizer como faço para voltar a barra superior das janelas pq sumiu todas aqui....
<sagat> boa noite
<sagat> como faço para instalar o unity completo
<sagat> estou rodando ubuntu
<sagat> com kde
<hggdh> sagat: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<hggdh> (será um longo download)
<Renan> Ola, estou tentando instalar Ubuntu 13 em um micro com placa da FOXCONN   761GXM2MA
<KurtKraut> coxa, você consegue executar algum terminal ou comando? Experimente o seguinte comando: metacity --replace
<KurtKraut> coxa, ou reiniciar deve ser o suficiente.
<Renan> o programa simplesmente para antes de dar a opção de escolher a instalação pelo CD ou instalação defitiva
<KurtKraut> Renan, você baixou a ISO de 32 bits ou 64 bits?
<Renan> sim ja reinicei varias veses e sempre para no mesmo ponto
<Renan> iso 32b
<coxa>  KurtKraut vc tem como vc me dizer como faz para jogar os outros programas em outra area de trabalho pq aqui não vai...
<KurtKraut> Renan, e por que você citou a placa Foxcon?
<Renan> sim
<KurtKraut> Renan, e por que você citou a placa Foxcon?
<Renan> foxconn winfast 761gxm2ma
<KurtKraut> coxa, engraçado... no meu notebook faço isso pressionando CTRL+SHIFT+SETA para o lado que eu quero mover; Mas no meu desktop não acontece. Isso pode estar relacionado com o problema das bordas terem sumido para você.
<KurtKraut> coxa, roda o comando ccsm. Ele vai reclamar dizendo que você precisa instalar um pacote. Instala esse pacote e rode de novo. Lá, tente configurar o atalho de teclas para mover de área de trabalho. No ccsm você poderá configurar isso.
<KurtKraut> Renan, e por que você citou a placa Foxcon?
<coxa> KurtKraut, puts cara sou novo com linux, faz 3 semanas que estou mechendo com ele...  =
<Renan> quando começo instalar aperto F6 e começa intalar ja trava e fica tipo um loop reiniciando sem parar
<KurtKraut> Renan, você está entendendo a minha pergunta?
<Renan> sim, citei a placa mae foxconn pq essa que esta no desktop que estou tentando instalar o ubuntu 13
<coxa> KurtKraut, eu digitei  metacity --replace no console ai ele ta dando uns recados aqui...  deve estar normalizando ne
<KurtKraut> Renan, mas você suspeita que ela seja a causadora do problema, já teve dificuldades com ela antes...?
<KurtKraut> coxa, se você reiniciar o problema persiste?
<Renan> KurtKraut, sim ja reiniciei e o programa nao intala, x32B
<coxa> KurtKraut, tem q reiniciar dps de digitar o comando
<KurtKraut> Renan, mas você suspeita que ela seja a causadora do problema, já teve dificuldades com ela antes...?
<Renan> puxa, nunca instalei por comando
<coxa> KurtKraut,  Aviso do gerenciador de janelas: meta_window_activate called by a pager with a 0 timestamp; the pager needs to be fixed.
<KurtKraut> Renan, você precisa ter mais atenção. Existem duas conversas aqui: a minha contigo e a minha com a coxa. Quem falou de reiniciar é a conversa minha com o coxa.
<KurtKraut> Renan, ninguém te sugeriu isso, nem "instalar por comando"
<Renan> KurtKraut essa placa funciona muito bem com Win XP e tb ja instalei Kurumim 8 e fluiu bem
<KurtKraut> coxa, mas as bordas das janelas voltaram ou nem isso?
<coxa> KurtKraut, volto ...
<coxa> KurtKraut, mais e aqueles recados pode fecha o terminal
<KurtKraut> coxa, hmm... experimente dar CTRL+C no terminal. Se ao fazer isso as bordas sumirem, rode o mesmo comando mas com o E comercial no final: metacity --replace &
<KurtKraut> coxa, e aí sim você pode fechar o terminal. Mas eu creio que se você reiniciar a máquina, vai estar tudo normal
<andre> Qual a versão mais usada no brasil
<KurtKraut> andre, versão do quê? Seja mais preciso, por favor.
<andre> qual é o so linux mais usado mas empresas
<KurtKraut> andre, existe nenhum método preciso/científico de medir isso. Você encontrará projeções úteis em http://linuxcounter.net/ e http://distrowatch.com/ - mas não leve estes sites à ferro e fogo.
<Renan> KurtKraut vc faz ideia que pode ocorrer na instalação? o programa simplesmente para antes de dar a opção de escolher a instalação pelo CD ou instalação
<KurtKraut> Renan, Não e é um caso difícil de se investigar. Eu começaria testando o mesmo CD em outro computador. Se não funcionar igualmente, a suspeita recai sobre erros de gravação do CD. Se funcionar, a suspeita cai sobre a incompatibilidade de hardware da sua máquina
<KurtKraut> Renan, e no segundo caso, sugiro você procurar em fórums como o http://ubuntuforum-br.org/ pessoas com o mesmo hardware que o seu para ver se enfrentaram o mesmo problema (para que você veja a solução).
<andre> queria aprender trabalhar (rede) com linux poderia me dar uma luz
<KurtKraut> andre, As perguntas que você tem feito o Google seria mais adequado. Aqui você conseguirá uma melhor ajuda se for bem pontual.
<Renan> KurtKraut, tentei insta instalar o cd no notbook e rodou legal
<KurtKraut> andre, procure por apostilas de Linux. Recomendo o http://www.guiafoca.org/
<andre> obrigado
<KurtKraut> Renan, então a suspeita recai sobre incompatibilidade.
<Renan> KurtKraut, tb to achando que é de incompatibilidade, outro dia instalei o kurumim 8 e foi tudo bem, sem problemas
<KurtKraut> Renan, então faça a busca no fórum que te sugeri.
<Renan> KurtKraut, ok, grato pela ajuda, desculpa pela entrada,
<coxa> KurtKraut, ai cara volto ao normal  obrigado
<KurtKraut> coxa, de nada :D
<coxa> KurtKraut, agora so to com problemas que nao consigo jogar pra outra area de trabalho
<coxa> KurtKraut, o compiz tb nao funfa
<KurtKraut> coxa, instala o pacote compizconfig-settings-manager
<KurtKraut> coxa, ele vai te permitir configurar o compiz. Eu suponho que a solução esteja nele, habilitando por ele a troca de uma janela para outra área de trabalho.
<coxa> KurtKraut, ok vou ver oque faço aqui.. se nao conseguir eu grito vc...  xD
<KurtKraut> coxa, eu vou descansar um pouco. Quando meu nickname fica com as letras K minúsculas, significa que estou fora do computador. Maiúsculas, significa que estou por aqui.
<coxa> KurtKraut, ja esta td atualizado...
<KurtKraut> Acho que mais tarde apareço, abraços.
<samurai_black> Boa noite.
<Dead_Thinker> buenas
<pabllo> preciso de ajuda de atualização do meu unbutu, alguem pode dar uma dica?
<CyL> !alguem | pabllo
<ubotu-br> pabllo: Neste canal, um elevado número de pessoas começa retirando suas dúvidas com uma primeira pergunta do tipo 'Alguém poderia... / Será que alguém... / Alguém sabe...' Porque não fazer logo a pergunta que segue esta (a que interessa de verdade), e descobrir? Veja também !detalhes e !melhor.
<samurai_black> pabllo, https://www.google.com.br/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&ved=0CDgQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.vivaolinux.com.br%2Ftopico%2FUbuntuBR%2FErro-No-apt-get-update-Ubuntu-1304&ei=GkCIUfLWE6rL0gHykYGwCA&usg=AFQjCNHSCUOd-V_2ZpZYDGxd__GcxXZaLg&sig2=m5J88imsvBKrhv1xSUx2gg&bvm=bv.45960087,d.dmQ
<samurai_black> aff
<samurai_black> a porcaria do link colou errado e ainda por cima o cara saiu
<samurai_black> brincadeira... ¬¬
<samurai_black> CyL, sorry pelo link gigante man... =/
<Renan> Ola, estou tentando instalar Ubuntu 13.04 em um micro com placa mae da Marca:FOXCON  Modelo:Winfast   761GXM2MA Processador: AMD Semprom 3400+ 1.8Ghz  Hd:IDE 20Gb Memoria RAM:2Gb 667Mhz
<CyL> samurai_black: Não precisa pedir desculpas por isso
<Renan> o programa simplesmente para antes de dar a opção de escolher a instalação pelo CD ou instalação   defitiva, fica reiniciando a cada 3 segundos , unica resposta é reset manual.
<CyL> samurai_black: Só acho que ele podia pesquisa isso no google sozinho, sem precisar te incomodar :)
<samurai_black> poxa, isso já foi resolvido
<samurai_black> facinho de tratar, povo é complicado não sei porque ma... ;P
<samurai_black> Spiga, boa noite man
<Spiga> boa noie
<CyL> Renan: Vc verificou o MD5 do arquivo?
 * Spiga indo jantar.
<Renan> Cyl, nao sei que é MD5
<Renan> essa placa funciona muito bem com Win XP e tb ja instalei Kurumim 8 e fluiu bem, com ubuntu 13.04   32b nao esta   instalando.
<Renan> o programa simplesmente para antes de dar a opção de escolher a instalação pelo CD ou instalação   defitiva, fica reiniciando a cada 3 segundos , unica resposta é reset manual.
<CyL> Renan: http://ubuntuloku.blogspot.com.br/2011/05/o-que-e-o-md5-e-como-testa-lo-no.html
<Renan> CyL, sim estou vendo link
<Renan> CyL, o CD testei nesse micro que estou usando e funcionou perfeitamente, quando vou instalar na outra maquina, placa mae da Marca:FOXCON  Modelo:Winfast   761GXM2MA Processador: AMD Semprom 3400+ 1.8Ghz  Hd:IDE 20Gb Memoria RAM:2Gb 667Mhz
<Renan> CyL, simplesmente nao instala, para sempre no mesmo ponto
<CyL> Renan: qual ponto?
<Renan> CyL, o programa para antes de dar a opção de escolher a instalação pelo CD ou instalação   defitiva, fica reiniciando a cada 3 segundos , unica resposta é reset manual.
<CyL> Renan: acho que vale à pena verificar o cd
<Renan> CyL, sim , estou tentando entender como se faz o teste, qquer forma nao tenho ubuntu instalado
#ubuntu-br 2013-05-07
<Renan> CyL, ja vi MD5, como se executa para fazer a comparação?
<CyL> Renan: No link que lhe indiquei está descrito
<Renan> CyL, Sim, ja gravei o CD, tenho que baixar novamente o ISO, pq ja esta descompactado
<Renan> CyL, estou achando que é incompatibilidade com placa mae que estou usando, o CD ubuntu 13.04 Instalou en outra maquina sem problema,
<CyL> Renan: Pode ser isso, mas também podem ser diversas outras coisas. É difícil saber sem maiores detalhes.
<Renan> CyL, ok vou ver se consigo comparar o gravado com MD5 do ubuntu  13.04desk
<Renan> CyL, grato
<chouga> Boa noite pessoal!
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<Renan> chouga, estou com problema na instalaçao do ubuntu 13.04
<zanin> Alguem ae pode me dar uma ajuda com um MTA?
<CyL> !alguem | zanin
<ubotu-br> zanin: Neste canal, um elevado número de pessoas começa retirando suas dúvidas com uma primeira pergunta do tipo 'Alguém poderia... / Será que alguém... / Alguém sabe...' Porque não fazer logo a pergunta que segue esta (a que interessa de verdade), e descobrir? Veja também !detalhes e !melhor.
<CyL> zanin: Não vai fazer a pergunta? :)
<zanin> CyL: vc sabe que tipo de validação o hotmail.com usa para validar mensagens e passar pelo SmartScreen? Estou tentando a dias tentar configurar um servidor de email que passe pela validação deles mas ta muito dificil. É válido pelo yahoo, gmail, e servidores "genericos" (com exim4/postfix) e só o tio hotmail me dá essa dor de cabeça. Sabe de alguma literatura que possa ajudar?
<CyL> zanin: As suas mensagens estão cainda na pasta de spam, é isso?
<zanin> sim..
<CyL> zanin: um segundo
<zanin> ta
<CyL> zanin: Vc configurou o DKIM?
<zanin> Dkim, SPF, rDNS, tudo!
<zanin> é um mistério pra mim essa validação do Hotmail
<zanin> O yahoo que é semi-chato, foi de boa. Mas o Hotmail me barra sempre!
<hggdh> er. não está o hotmail sendo transferido para o outlook on-line?
<zanin> hggdh: num tendi, mas no caso é correto seria outlook.com mesmo. É que é tudo a mesma coisa até onde entendo. Live, Outlook, Hotmail, etc
<CyL> zanin: Quando vc tentar desmarcar uma mensagem como SPAM, o hotmail não diz porque ele classificou ela como tal?
<hggdh> zanin: OK
<zanin> CyL: num diz.. nem no header o danado da muitas pistas
<CyL> zanin: vc adicionou os records com as chamex no dns?
<CyL> *chaves
<zanin> CyL: sim, só não ta com DNSSEC
<zanin> CyL: mas todas as entradas que usei estao ok
<CyL> bom, acho que seria exagero
<CyL> se o hotmail exigisse dnssec
<zanin> CyL: eu imagino que nao exija. Mas eu nao sei o que exige. Essa é a verdade.
<gabriel__> seu dkim assina para seu dominio ou você usa um generico zanin ?
<zanin> gabriel__: a chave do dkim foi gerada pelo Zimbra, e assina para o dominio, até onde entendi
<zanin> (nao sou muito perito no assunto rsss - estou aprendendo ainda)
<zanin> mas todas as entradas eu validei usando ferramentas como port25.com, pingdom, intodns, etc
<zanin> alem de dig, host, etc
<gabriel__> ja solicitou entrada nesse site, zanin https://postmaster.live.com/snds/
<CyL> zanin: bom, a porta 25 está sendo 'descontinuada' no Brasil. Não vejo como isso afetaria seu caso, mas...
<zanin> gabriel__: Entao, até pensei nisso. Mas eu imagino que de para fazer sem usar isso. Eu pedi hoje de manha, mas ainda sem retorno deles.
<Edson_> oi
<CyL> zanin: Esquece, acabei de me lembrar que para comunicação entre mtas ainda é porta 25
<zanin> CyL: port25.com é um site. rss
<Edson_> boa noite a todos.
<gabriel__> é importante sim zanin
<Edson_> preciso de uma ajuda
<CyL> zanin: eu sei, mas a porta em si esta sendo gradualmente abandonada para usuarios domesticos
<gabriel__> e ele da registro do status do seu ips
<CyL> !pergunta | Edson_
<ubotu-br> Edson_: Por favor, não pergunte se pode sanar suas dúvidas, apenas faça sua pergunta (numa ÚNICA linha e aqui no canal, para que outros possam facilmente acompanhar a mesma). Se alguém souber a resposta, vai lhe dizer assim que possível. Veja também sobre !paciencia ;-)
<Edson_> meu pc
<Edson_> instalei o ubuntu 10.4
<Edson_> no hd
<CyL> !enter | Edson_
<ubotu-br> Edson_: Por favor, mantenha suas perguntas/respostas numa única linha. Não use a tecla 'enter' como pontuação! Essa prática permite que as outras conversas do canal ocorram com o mínimo de perturbação.
<Edson_> ele dá boot normal
<Edson_> ok. perdão
<zanin> gabriel__: sim. Mas não imagino que seja o unico jeito. Concordo que deva ajudar a validar e até mesmo monitorar a "qualidade" do meu IP, mas sera que isso é um pre-requisito?
<gabriel__> não...
<gabriel__> sim
<gabriel__> depois que caiu uma vez
<gabriel__> tem q fazer toda essa zica
<zanin> gabriel__: aaa sim! bom, pelo menos é uma luz!
<Edson_> ubuntu inicia normal, porém depois de um ou dois minutos funcionando o mouse e teclado não funcionam (todos os dois usb) e o pc não desliga apertando o botão power
<zanin> gabriel__: eles são osso duro viu! nao podiam ser igual ao Yahoo pelo menos? kkkk
<zanin> bom.. gabriel__ e CyL, obrigado pela ajuda!
<CyL> zanin: disponha
<Edson_> não sei o que faço para detectar o problema. Parece ser alguma coisa que trava o sistema (não deveria pois é multi tarefa). Se alguém tiver alguma idéia eu agradeço.
<CyL> Edson_: Essa versão do Ubuntu não é mais suportada, não pode instalar uma mais recente?
<Edson_> posso sim
<Edson_> vou ter que baixar uma nova então
<CyL> Edson_: é o ideal
<Edson_> vi aqui agora. já tenho baixado a 12
<Edson_> pergunta: posso instalar direto de um pendrive? ainda não pesquisei
<samurai_black> Edson_, sim
<samurai_black> pode sim
<samurai_black> eu só tenho feito assim
<Edson_> até pensei em gravar, mas agora não tenho uma mídia vazia
<Edson_> aí lasca
<samurai_black> crio o live pen driver, testo e se tudo estiver legal ponho no HD direto do pen
<samurai_black> grava não, se liberta do passado
<samurai_black> rsrsr
<samurai_black> vai de pen driver mesmo man
<samurai_black> mas antes
<Edson_> rsrs
<samurai_black> só não esquece de fazer o MD5 pra checar a integridade da distro
<Edson_> já tô pesquisando a respeito de como instalar usando um pendrive
<Edson_> sim sim
<Edson_> vô ver agora
<samurai_black> Edson_, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKSrG59cDss
<Edson_> no caso é só extrar a iso e passar para o pendrive que ele já fica com boot ou preciso de algum software para fazer a parte de boot?
<samurai_black> não
<samurai_black> veja o video
<Renan> MD5 consegue fazer com win7? nao tenho ubuntu instalado, nao consegui instalar
<samurai_black> consegue, busque no google que encontra isso
<Edson_> arrumei aqui um tal de LiLi USB Creator
<samurai_black> Renan, ou, pegue um live CD e execute o teste por ele, é possivel isso também! :0
<samurai_black> :)
<samurai_black> Edson_, nunca usei
<samurai_black> só uso o do propio OS buntu
<Edson_> vou testar e te digo
<samurai_black> e basta
<Edson_> é
<samurai_black> Edson_, não tem nenhum live em CD ai não?
<samurai_black> se tiver da pra rodar live e instalar no pen driver por ele
<Edson_> perdão novamente: vou parar de dar enter. Aqui o ubuntu trava depois de alguns minutos rodando (mouse e teclado não funciona).
<Renan> samurai_black, o problema que o Ubuntu 13.04 nao instala na maquina, nem como teste, trava sempre, ja testei outras versoes  e tb nada de instalar
<Renan> samurai_black, uma possibilidade pode ser incompatibilidade mas nao sei como constatar
<samurai_black> mas ai com nenhuma ocorre a instalação normal? Estranho
<samurai_black> testeou outra distro?
<samurai_black> testou
<Renan> samurai_black, sim
<Edson_> espero que a nova versão não dê esse bug.
<Renan> samurai_black, Win Xp funciona perfeito
<samurai_black> Renan, e funcinou outra distro ai?
<Renan> samurai_black, win xp funciona bem,sem problemas
<samurai_black> isso não conta... ;P
<Fredson> Pessoal sou meio novo no linux e to com um problema, quando o meu sistema inicia ele fica em 1024X768 (4:3)  e não consigo mudar a resolução da tela, alguem sabe como resolver isso ?
 * samurai_black rsrrs
<samurai_black> só pra discontrair, mas, digo outra distro GNU/LInux
<Renan> samurai_black, sim kurumin 8ng, instalou legal, sem problemas
<samurai_black> um, ele é um remaster do antigo buntu 8
<samurai_black> Fredson, veja ai se lhe ajuda... http://www.orkut.com/Main#CommMsgs?tid=5775170380972468565&cmm=463106&hl=pt-BR
 * samurai_black sai para jantar! :)
<Renan> samurai_black, esse remaster pode ajudar
<Renan> samurai_black,ok boa janta
<Edson_> Galera vou sair
<Edson_> já to fazendo o pendrivesão
<Edson_> vamos ver no que vai dá
<talis> gostaria de saber se é posivel fazer dual boot com win 8 SL e ubunto?
<CyL> talis: sl?
<KurtKraut> talis, sim, é.
<talis> thanks.... tem algum tutorial que possa me passar? sou novato no linux e gostaria muito de aprender mais
<talis> SL = single language
<robinhood> alguem on?
<CyL> !alguem | robinhood
<ubotu-br> robinhood: Neste canal, um elevado número de pessoas começa retirando suas dúvidas com uma primeira pergunta do tipo 'Alguém poderia... / Será que alguém... / Alguém sabe...' Porque não fazer logo a pergunta que segue esta (a que interessa de verdade), e descobrir? Veja também !detalhes e !melhor.
<robinhood> um
<robinhood> disculpa é que voces nao falam nada
<robinhood> em fim, deixa eu ir a minha pergunta
<robinhood> hoje de manha tive varias quedas de energia, e meu kubuntu ficou doido, o skype conecta e fecha automaticamente, a tela de login ta com 1 wallpaper diferente outros aplitcativos tao meio doidos, somem da barra etc... existe alguma forma de corrigir se tem algum erro, algum comando?
<CyL> robinhood: sabe usar pastebin?
<robinhood> CyL, sei porque?
<CyL> robinhood: digite o seguinte comando no terminal e faça o pasebin do resultado 'sudo dmesg'
<robinhood> http://pastebin.com/iKff51TP
<CyL> robinhood: é uma vm, correto?
<robinhood> vm?
<robinhood> virtual?
<robinhood> nops
<robinhood> roda no hd mesmo instalado
<robinhood> hd particionado
<CyL> robinhood: bom, então a primeira coisa errada é vc ter o kvm e o vbox funcionando ao mesmo tempo
<robinhood> hum
<robinhood> eo skype
<robinhood> pq ta killando quando logo nele?
<CyL> robinhood: não sei sobre o skype, só vejo um segmentation fault no VLC
<CyL> robinhood: Bom amigo, peço desculpas por não poder ajudar mais, estava apenas aguardando a conclusão de uma tarefa que acabou de terminar
<CyL> robinhood: uma boa noite!
<robinhood> ok
<robinhood> boa noite
<robinhood> vlw
<robs> HI
<optimus-afk>  
<samurai_black> Bom dia.
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia gente :)
<samurai_black> SOUL_OF_R00T, dia. :)
<SOUL_OF_R00T> banzai samurai sam :)
<SOUL_OF_R00T> http://iworks.srv.br/controlpanel/index.php
<Emerson> oi
<Guest10485> gostaria de saber se o ubuntu 13.04 nessecita de placa de video?
<Guest10485> alguem por favor?
<evandro> bom dia!
<evandro> alguém pode me dar uma ajuda com o comando for
<evandro> tenho 3 arquivos texto sendo 1- modelo, 2- nome, 3- endereço
<evandro> sendo que nome e modelo são listas, um com o nome das pessoas e o outro com o endereço, cada registro numa linha
<evandro> preciso pegar o nome e o endereço da pessoa em arquivos diferentes e adicionar no arquivo modelo e salvar com o nome da pessoa
<evandro> tem alguém por aí?
<evandro> alguém para me dar uma força com o comando for
<Gustavo> bom dia a todos
<Gustavo> vou ministrar aulas de linux em minha cidade
<Gustavo> estou com a ideia de criar as aulas utilizando ubunto
<Gustavo> existe algum material especifico
<Gustavo> ou e de interesse da ubunto brasil divulgar alguma coisa
<Gustavo> ?
<Gustavo> oi
<Spiga> mano.
<Spiga> aki e um canal de chat e nao canal official
<Spiga> e um canal de ajuda. mutua.
<Gustavo> no site n tem nada para contato
<Spiga> hum..
<evandro> Gustavo, Ubuntu oficial seria a Canonical, tudo mais é comunidade. É feito de iniciativas como a sua. Parabéns!
<evandro> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/
<evandro> http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/
<Gustavo> obrigado
<evandro> Gustavo, acredito que nestes dois sites vai conseguir materiais muito bons, inclusive tutoriais
<Gustavo> ja estou olhando
<Gustavo> eles
<Gustavo> valeu
<evandro> Gustavo, qual a sua cidade?
<Gustavo> Araxá MG
<evandro> Gustavo, quem sabe você pode iniciar uma comunidade na sua região, um blog já seria um bom começo. Vai compartilhando seu conhecimento e logo vão aparecer mais pessoas interessadas em contribuir, aprender e ensinar.
<evandro> Alguém poderia me dar uma força com o comando for no terminal?
<samurai_black> evandro, "comando for no terminal?"...?
<evandro> samurai_black, sim
<hggdh> só um ajuste no que foi dito acima: Ubuntu *é* comunidade. A Canonical apenas é a maior contribuinte. Uma fonte de informações gerais para Ubuntu & comunidade está no canal #ubuntu-community
<samurai_black> hggdh, acordou! \o/
 * samurai_black rsrsrsr
<hggdh> samurai_black: demora, mas ocorre :-)
<samurai_black> evandro, quer dicas para o Terminal?
<samurai_black> hggdh, ^^
<hggdh> samurai_black: eu creio que ele está querendo escrever um shell script
<evandro> samurai_black, preciso a partir de um arquivo modelo inserir duas informações que estão salvas em arquivos diferentes e salvar o arquivo modelo com um novo nome, e repetir o processo para todas as informações.
<samurai_black> opa, ai não tenho capacidades tecnicas para lhe ajudar, sorry
<evandro> samurai_black, já arranho alguns comandos no terminal, até ja uso o for, mas com a variável extraída de apenas um arquivo, como são dois complicou.
<samurai_black> hggdh, tira uma duvida se puder, o que se cola no paste ubuntu fica permanete ou inspira?
<samurai_black> evandro, compreendi agora...
<hggdh> samurai_black: depende do site. Um cleanup é feito de tempos em tempos, mas não há garantias de que será limpo em um determinado prazo
<samurai_black> do ubuntu paste mesmo
<samurai_black> hggdh, http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<hggdh> samurai_black: na verdade, estava falando mais dele :-)
<hggdh> evandro: o que queres é o (antigamente) chamado 3-way merge.
<evandro> hggdh, não existe mais?
<hggdh> (qualquer curso de programação decente mostraria o 3-way merge)
<evandro> hggdh, é que eu não fiz nenhum curso de programação,rsrs. sou curioso
<hggdh> existe, tem que ser programado. É uma forma de atualizar um arquivo-mestre com 2 (ou mais, genericamente) arquivos de updates diferentes
<evandro> hggdh, joguei a dúvida aqui pq as vezes aparecem sugestões de outros comandos que não conheço, como uma outra opção para realizar uma mesma tarefa.
<hggdh> O Knuth, no TAoCP, mostrava o algoritmo
<evandro> hggdh, o que também poderia me servir.
<hggdh> evandro: 'for' é um comando do shell (bash, ksh, dash), não do Linux.
<hggdh> evandro: 'man bash' vai mostrar todos os subcomandos e opções -- é uma leitura complexa. Devem existir, pela Internet, docs mais viradas ao uso
<evandro> hggdh, me desculpe a ignorância, como uso no terminal acabei associando um com o outro.
<roberto__> como gravar a iso do ubunto no cd 700 m
<roberto__> m?
<samurai_black> impossivel
<samurai_black> ele é maior que 00
<samurai_black> ops 700
<roberto__> como gravar a iso do ubuntu no cd 700 mb?
<samurai_black> use um pen driver
<samurai_black> ou um DVD
<samurai_black> ou uma memoria flsh
<samurai_black> flash
<samurai_black> CD não é mais possivel
<roberto__> coloquei um dvd mais ele não aceita
<roberto__> so cd
<hggdh> evandro: sem problemas, todos estamos aprendendo :-)
<samurai_black> roberto__, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKSrG59cDss
<evandro> hggdh, sabe se teria um outro método para resolver esta tarefa?
<dodo> tem alguem ai
<dodo> ??
<hggdh> evandro: ~terás que programar algo para isto, seja shell, seja outra linguagem
<evandro> dodo, tem!
<hggdh> !alguem | dodo
<ubotu-br> dodo: Neste canal, um elevado número de pessoas começa retirando suas dúvidas com uma primeira pergunta do tipo 'Alguém poderia... / Será que alguém... / Alguém sabe...' Porque não fazer logo a pergunta que segue esta (a que interessa de verdade), e descobrir? Veja também !detalhes e !melhor.
<dodo> uma pergunta
<dodo> como faço para conseguir o codec de audio
<dodo> no ubuntu
<dodo> ??
<evandro> dodo, qual a versão do linux que utiliza? 12.04 por exemplo...
<dodo> 13.04
<evandro> dodo, eu recomendo seguir um tutorial como este: http://www.edivaldobrito.com.br/dicas-de-coisas-para-fazer-depois-de-instalar-o-ubuntu-13-04-parte-2/
<elias_> estou fazendo o download da ultima versão do Ubuntu queria saber se ele cabe num CD de 700 MB ou se terei que colocar em um DVD?
<adiaswin> elias,ele não cabe num cd
<elias_> ok obrigado
<adiaswin> (-:
 * samurai_black pensou que nos gerenciadores de DL vinha a notificação gráfica do tamanho dos arquivos... 
<CyL> !tamanho | samurai_black
<ubotu-br> samurai_black: As imagens de instalação do Ubuntu, a partir da versão 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal), podem ser maiores do que um CD comum comporta. Entretanto você pode gravar esta imagem num DVD ou tentar instalar através de um !pendrive
<samurai_black> ok sir. ;)
<CyL> samurai_black: eu vi eu respondeu a mesma coisa duas vezes num curto espaço de tempo, assimfica mais fácil da próxima vez
<samurai_black> afirmativo.
<samurai_black> !tamanho | samurai_black
<ubotu-br> samurai_black, please see my private message
<samurai_black> yes ubotu-br
<CyL> samurai_black: veja a diferença
<CyL> !tamanho | samurai_black
<samurai_black> ubotu-br, sim senhor, compreendido. ^^
<ubotu-br> samurai_black: As imagens de instalação do Ubuntu, a partir da versão 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal), podem ser maiores do que um CD comum comporta. Entretanto você pode gravar esta imagem num DVD ou tentar instalar através de um !pendrive
<ubotu-br> samurai_black: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<CyL> !tamanho > samurai_black
<ubotu-br> samurai_black, please see my private message
<samurai_black> é, percebi
<samurai_black> ;)
 * samurai_black rsrrss
<coxa> alguem pode me dizer se tem algum comando ou programa para linux semelhante o scandik do windows
<hggdh> o que faz o scandisk?
<CyL> coxa: fsck
<coxa> CyL, vlw
<sistematico> hggdh, Tenta reparar a besteira que o Windows faz com o HD todos os dias.
<sistematico> heh
<hggdh> sistematico: boa, esta :-)
<coxa> CyL, se liga no que apareceu  http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/32/capturadetelade20130507.png/
<CyL> coxa: sugiro ler o manual do aplicativo ou um tutorial para entender o que está fazendo
<coxa> CyL, como faço para definiar a senha do root
<CyL> coxa: no ubuntu não se faz isso
<CyL> coxa: use o comando sudo quando precisar de escalar ´rivilegio
<hggdh> coxa: não se faz chkdsk em filesystems montados
<hggdh> ugh
<hggdh> fsck
<coxa> hggdh, sou novo com linux estou com ele faz 3 semanas
<coxa> =(
<hggdh> e porque estás a rodar um fsck? O que ocorreu?
<CyL> coxa: vale muito a penainvestir tempo lendo manuais e tutoriais
<coxa> hggdh, cara minha filhinha desligo o pc da tomada ontem e agora as vezes ele fica com um deley estranho...
<CyL> coxa: o próprio sistema faz a verificação do sistema de arquivos euandoo mesmo não é desmontado de forma 'limpa'
<hggdh> coxa: o sistema automaticamente fará um fsck durente o boot, se o filesystem não foi fechado correctamente
<CyL> coxa: dê mais detalhes sobre esse delay
<coxa> as vezes ele demora para abrir os programas
<CyL> !detalhes | coxa
<ubotu-br> coxa: Por favor, forneça o máximo de detalhes possível sobre sua dúvida. Por exemplo: "Estou tendo problemas com ___, estou usando o Ubuntu versão ___. Quando eu tento fazer ___, eu tenho o seguinte resultado: ___, mas eu eperava que fosse ___."
<coxa> CyL, ele demora para abrir por exemplo o Firefox - quanto mais abas abro nele mais lento fica , xchat os programas que vou usando
<hggdh> soa como memory starvation
<CyL> coxa: faz todo sentido ele ficar cad vez mais lento conforme vc for abrindo abas no firefox
<coxa> CyL, mesmo o pc sendo bom...
<CyL> coxa: depende do que estiver nessas abas, o mais iportante é comparar o comportamento de agora, com o de antes
<CyL> coxa: _tudo_ ficou mais lento?
<coxa> CyL, ok.. vlw vou ver
<coxa> CyL, então cara ele da essa merda de deley as vezes, e tem vez que ele não desliga fecha td e fica parado na area de trabalho
<CyL> !linguagem | coxa
<ubotu-br> coxa: Por favor, tenha mais critério na linguagem que utiliza. Muitas expressões, mesmo quando utilizadas sem conotação negativa, podem ter uma interpretação inadequada, especialmente no IRC. Isso ajuda a tornar o ambiente do canal familiar, educado e profissional.
<CyL> coxa: não acho que esteja relacionado ao fato da sua filha ter puxado o cabo da tomada
<coxa> CyL, nao entendi essa linguagem
<coxa> palavrao eh isso CyL
<CyL> coxa: sim é isso, uso de palavrões é inadequado aqui
<coxa> CyL, entendi... =)
<coxa> sorry
<CyL> coxa: Ok, apenas tenha um pouco mais de cuidado da próxima vez
<CyL> Vou precisar sair por uns minutos jpa volto
<coxa> ok!
<linuxbg> olá galera
<linuxbg> to baixando o ubuntu para rodar no pen drive
<linuxbg> alguem ja fez isso?
<coxa> estou tendo problemas com o compiz ele paro com os efeitos e não consigo mais jogar os programas para as outras areas de trabalho...
<deusr> alguém aqui usa o everpad?
<CyL> !alguem | deusr
<ubotu-br> deusr: Neste canal, um elevado número de pessoas começa retirando suas dúvidas com uma primeira pergunta do tipo 'Alguém poderia... / Será que alguém... / Alguém sabe...' Porque não fazer logo a pergunta que segue esta (a que interessa de verdade), e descobrir? Veja também !detalhes e !melhor.
<deusr> CyL, se eu souber se alguém, usa, vou perguntar se está sincronizando normalmente, o meu parou de sincronizar ;)
<CyL> deusr: eu não uso, de qualquer forma é bom a pergunta ficar no ar, se alguém que use a ver, pode te responder
<deusr> é, mas nao to achando nada sobre isso, vou ter que fuçar aqui
<j4b4> ola , estou com problea
<j4b4> atualizei o ubuntu 10.10 para 12.04 .
<j4b4> a na inicialização aparece a mensagem :
<j4b4> Continue to wait; or Press S to skip mounting or M for manual recovery
<hggdh> j4b4: de 10.10 para 12.04? Como?
<hggdh> ou foi de 10.04 para 12.04?
<j4b4> isso
<hggdh> j4b4: esta menagem normalmente é emitida quando um dos filesystems não pode ser montado no boot.
<j4b4> o que devo fazer?
<hggdh> mensagens anteriores provavelmente vão nos dar mais detalhes do que ocorreu
<hggdh> estás no modo gráfico?
<j4b4> modo texto
<hggdh> veja as mensagens anteriores, alguma(s) delas devem nos dar mais detalhes
<CyanoTux> Boa tarde pessoal!
<CyanoTux> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<j4b4> o que é preciso fazer?
<CyanoTux> ...?
<hggdh> j4b4: bem, tipo ler as mensagens anteriores, ou tirar uma photo do display, e colocar em um pastebin
<yangm> Alguém aqui mexe com web design...?
<hggdh> j4b4: sem saber por que um filesystem não está sendo montado, não temos muito o que fazer
<j4b4> como faço para ler mensagens anteriores?
<hggdh> j4b4: se estás em modo texto, deverias ver uma página cheia de mensagens de boot
<j4b4_> desculpe caiu a conexao
<j4b4_> mas a tela esta com a imagem
<j4b4_> e nao da pra ver
<CyanoTux> formata o sistema
<CyanoTux> É mais prático e rápido do que ficar correndo atrás da solução
<CyanoTux> O tempo de você buscar a informação e achar a solução, você já formata, atualiza e personaliza o sistema...
<j4b4_> pior que ja fiz uma vez
<j4b4_> e dá trabalho
<j4b4_> e tem tanta coisa
<CyanoTux> Depende...
<CyanoTux> Se for o 13.04, é rapidinho a atualização
<CyanoTux> Faz o backup e formata
<CyanoTux> Vai por mim
<CyanoTux> Ficar preucurando arquivo corrompido ou má configuração...
<CyanoTux> Formata e resolve todos os problema de uma só vez
<j4b4_> parace facil
<CyanoTux> parece não, é fácil
<j4b4_> mas acontece que uso a distribuição backtrack
<CyanoTux> e dai?
<CyanoTux> eu também
<j4b4_> e pede para atualizar para 12.04
<j4b4_> mas quando atualizo
<j4b4_> da esse problema
<CyanoTux> qual é a sua versão do ubuntu?
<j4b4_> a versao esta 10.10
<j4b4_> do backtrack
<CyanoTux> vishhhhhhhh
<Spiga> qual msg de erro?
<CyanoTux> atualiza pro 12.04
<hggdh> ...
<CyanoTux> ou 13.04
<Spiga> cola no paste bin
<j4b4_> ai toda vez q atualizo
<hggdh> backtrack *não* é algo para ser usado no dia-a-dia. É perigoso.
<j4b4_> da esse problema
<CyanoTux> né...
<hggdh> e, além do mais, o projecto foi descontinuado
<CyanoTux> NUnca vi alguém que usasse o backtrack como sistema doméstico...
<CyL> j4b4_: vc está atualizando o bt pelo repositório d ubuntu?
<j4b4_> sim
<Spiga> usa o kali-linux.
<CyL> j4b4_: não pode atulizar ele pelo repositório do ubuntu!
<Spiga> esta no lugar do BT
<CyanoTux> o Backtrack é baseado no Ubuntu, mas não é o Ubuntu
<CyanoTux> Instala o Ubuntu oficial meu caro
<j4b4_> ja adotei ele como sistema domestico
<CyanoTux> www.ubuntu.com
<CyL> j4b4_: ?
<CyL> j4b4_: e porque fez isso?
<CyanoTux> O cara esta mais perdido que cego em tiroteio
<CyanoTux> kkk
<j4b4_> kkk
<CyanoTux> qual sistema você usa afinal?
<CyanoTux> Ubuntu ou Backtrack?
<j4b4_> backtrack
<vitorlobo> backtrack foi descontinuado
<CyanoTux> MUDAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<vitorlobo> fica a dica
<j4b4_> caraca
<j4b4_> eu nao sabia
<CyanoTux> Backtrack não é sistema doméstico
<vitorlobo> falando em sistema domestico
<CyanoTux> É um sistema para testes de segurança
<vitorlobo> to aqui testando o manjaro
<j4b4_> sim
<vitorlobo> surpreso estou
<vitorlobo> mtu bom
<Spiga> mint forever.
<j4b4_> trabalho como analista de segurança
<CyL> j4b4_: Não tem sentido vc usar o Backtrack como distro para o seu desktop
<vitorlobo> j4b4_, qualquer distro linux pode ser adaptada a sec
<CyL> j4b4_: Se vc trabalhacomo analista de segurança, sabe que nçao deve fazer isso e o porque.
<CyanoTux> Usa o backtrack no trabalho, não em casa
<vitorlobo> j4b4_, depende do conjuto de app's q vc instala
<Spiga> <j"4b4_> trabalho como analista de segurança" e nao sabe que backtrack foi descontinuado... e nao sabe resolver 1 erro de distro?
<Spiga> ai nao da
<Spiga> para acreditar ne garotao]
<vitorlobo> j4b4_, mas no caso de sec..isntala distros de servidor..tipo..centOS, debian server, suse, redhat
<CyanoTux> kkk, é memso
<CyanoTux> *é mesmo
<vitorlobo> j4b4_, ou até....bsd mesmo..freebsd
<CyanoTux> Não precisa mentir meu caro...
<CyanoTux> Estamos aqui para ajudar
<j4b4_> eu sei
<CyanoTux> Pode falar que você é iniciante
<CyL> Ele está usando windows
<j4b4_> intermediario
<CyanoTux> Meus pêsames
<j4b4_> nao uso windows
<CyanoTux> kk
<CyL> 17:48 CTCP VERSION reply from j4b4_: qwebirc v0.91, copyright (C) 2008-2011 Chris Porter and the qwebirc project -- Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 6.1)
<CyanoTux> kkkk
<CyanoTux> usa windows
<j4b4_> kkk
<CyanoTux> relaxa meu...
<Spiga> poser!
<CyanoTux> nÓS NEM DEVERÍAMOS LHE AJUDAR AGORA
<CyL> j4b4_: Bom, o conselhoe é não usar o BackTrack (nem o Kali que o substituiu) como desktop, e atualizar pelo repositorio oficial da distro não pelo repositório do upstream
<CyanoTux> Só porque mentiu
<j4b4_> nao foi atoa que tirei dois certificados LPI 1 e 2
<CyanoTux> Mas somos pessoas boas
<j4b4_> por isso adotei o linux
<Spiga> CyL: ta para usar. mas vc precisa de pelo menos ler 20 paginas do iptables do focalinux
<CyanoTux> Espera aew
<CyanoTux> Vou passar o nmap em você
<CyanoTux> kkk
<CyanoTux> Só quero ver
<CyL> Spiga: Não, backtrack *NÃO* é para ser usado como desktop
<j4b4_> kkkk
<Spiga> linux = linux
<j4b4_> ta ja entendi
<CyL> Spiga: Ele possui diversas falhas de segurança, intencionalmente colocadas
<Spiga> pode usar como quiser
<j4b4_> vo usa o ubuntu
<Spiga> por isso eu falo...
<Spiga> ler as 20 primeiras paginas do iptables
<Spiga> ja resolve
<CyL> Spiga: Resolve por que?
<CyL> Spiga: E se a falha for exploarda por um buffer overflow local?
<CyL> Spiga: Como iptables pode ajudar nesse caso?
<Spiga> reject ping
<CyanoTux> Estou instalando o nmap só por você j4b4
<CyanoTux> kkk
<CyL> Spiga: A pior prática de seguranda que um administrador de redes pode adotar é bloquear os pacotes ICMP sem entender o que está fazendo
<CyanoTux> Vamos ver se esse "analista" é bom mesmo
<Spiga> por isso que eu falei.
<Spiga> saber iptables ajuda muito no uso
<Spiga> da distribuição.
<Spiga> no caso dela.
<j4b4_> manda ver
<CyL> Spiga: iptables é somente parte de um conhecimento específico, não significa que saber iptables torna o backtrack seguro
<Spiga> vc tem que ter noção de qual portas estao abertas.
<Spiga> ajuda 90%.
<Spiga> pois BT trabalha sempre usando accpet de portas
<j4b4_> vdd
<Spiga> 90% das suas ferramentas sao atravez disso
<CyL> Spiga: Bom, claramente temos ponto de vistas diferentes sobre esse assunto, mas acho que deveríamos evitar o mesmo, está se tornando offtopic
<CyanoTux> provedor NET
<CyanoTux> NÉ?
<j4b4_> nao
<j4b4_> gvt
<CyanoTux> meniroso
<CyanoTux> mentiroso
<CyL> CyanoTux: Não precisa ofender o usuário
<Spiga> CyanoTux: deixa o poser ai
<CyL> CyanoTux: Está provocando o mesmo injustamente
<CyL> CyanoTux: Por favor, saia do pvt
<CyL> CyanoTux: 'Instigar o terror' não é objetivo do canal
<j4b4_> pvt?
<CyL> !pvt | j4b4_
<Spiga> isso mesmo o negocio e total hurination... vamo por fogo.
<ubotu-br> j4b4_: Por favor, faça sua pergunta no canal para que outros possam ajudar, beneficiar-se de suas perguntas e respostas, e assegurar que você não está sendo mal aconselhado. Saiba que algumas pessoas consideram falta de educação enviar mensagens particulares sem que isso seja solicitado à elas antes.
<CyL> Spiga: Por favor, comporte-se
<CyanoTux> roteador D-Link
<CyanoTux> kk
<CyanoTux> 13 portas abertas
<Spiga> CyanoTux: normal D-link
<CyL> @kban --user CyanoTux 600000 O #ubuntu-br não é o lugar correto para se passar por hacker
<Spiga> huuhauha
<coxa> Estou com problemas no Central de programas Ubuntu, a internet está normal mais ele não baixa fala que esta sem internet...
<hggdh> ah, não sou só eu :-)
<Spiga> coxa: terminal sudo apt-get update
<Spiga> ve se ta atualizando
<CyL> hggdh: Duro é saber o que está falando e ainda tentar ser convencido do contrário
<michel> olá, sou extremamente novo em linux, estou com o ubuntu e apois uma atuaização el me informa uma mensagem E: the package gnomine needs to be reinstalled, but içant find an archive for it
<michel> e não consigo entrar no ubunto one
<CyL> michel: gnomine é um jogo, não deveria estar te impedindo de entrar no ubuntu one
<CyL> michel: É seguro somente desinstalar esse pacote
<michel> quando tento entrar na central de programas ele me apresenta relatorio de erros informando que foi fechado inesperadamente
<michel> a mesma coisa acontece no ubunto one
<CyL> michel: tem condições de abrir um terminal? sabe usar um pastebin?
<michel> não consigo abrir um terminal
<CyL> michel: O que acontece?
<michel> ele me inorma que foi fechado inesperadamente, ocorreu um erro grave
<CyL> michel: essa mensagem de erro surge quando vc tenta abrir um terminal?
<michel> fui tentar atualizar 12.04 para 12.10 via terminal e apresentou este erro: E:O pacote gnomine precisa ser reinstalado, mas não foi  possível encontrar um arquivo para o mesmo.
<CyL> michel: eu não perguntei isso, perguntei se você consegue abrir um terminal agora.
<michel> estou com o termial aberto
<coxa> Estou com problemas no Central de programas Ubuntu, a internet está normal mais ele não baixa fala que esta sem internet...
<CyL> michel: saber usar um pastebin?
<coxa> CyL, Estou com problemas no Central de programas Ubuntu, a internet está normal mais ele não baixa fala que esta sem internet...
<CyL> coxa: como sabe que qa internet está normal?
<_Fino_> aew galera, vcs sabem se há algum problema de boot com o debian 7?
<Spiga> se vc nao postar o problema nao da para adivinhar
<_Fino_> não consigo gravar a imagem no cd nem em dvd
<_Fino_> sempre dá erro
<Spiga> baixa nova iso
<_Fino_> já tentei até com pendrive
<Spiga> sua iso pode estar corrompida
<_Fino_> é estranho pois, virtualizando vai de boa...
<_Fino_> só não grava no cd
<coxa> CyL, pq to aki falando com vcs e navego normal
<CyL> coxa:
<CyL> coxa: ok, já tentou pelo terminal?
<_Fino_> não sei como
<CyL> _Fino_: mensagem de erro?
<_Fino_> deixa eu simular aqui de novo
<_Fino_> só um minuto
<CyL> _Fino_: simular?
<_Fino_> tentar gravar
<_Fino_> hehe =)
<coxa> CyL, tentei cara mais nao vai
<CyL> coxa: pastebin do log
<_Fino_> Um erro não previsto foi levantado:
<_Fino_> Invalid version string 'GNU/Linux'
<CyL> _Fino_: fora do pvt por favor
<_Fino_> em 40% ele para e dá essa mensagem:
<_Fino_>  Um erro não previsto foi levantado:
<_Fino_> Invalid version string 'GNU/Linux'
<CyL> _Fino_: esse erro é na hora de gravar?
<_Fino_> isso
<_Fino_> e é a mesma iso que eu estou instalando no virtualbox neste momento
<coxa> CyL, cara como usa esse pastebin tem que cadastra
<CyL> !pastebin | coxa
<ubotu-br> coxa: para mostrar textos de várias linhas no canal, por favor use http://paste.ubuntu.com | para mostrar !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit para salvar direto da linha de comando | Não esqueça de postar a URL resultante -- veja também o tópico do canal
<CyL> _Fino_: desculpe, não faço idéia, já tentou o google?
<_Fino_> já mas sem sucesso... :/
<_Fino_> vou fazer mais uns testes
<_Fino_> vc poderia me passar o link do torrent da iso?
<CyL> _Fino_: eu não possuo, teria que pesquisar no google também
<coxa> CyL, http://imagebin.org/256865
<CyL> coxa: Bom, eu pedi um pastebin do log, e não um imagebin da tela, há diferença, mas tente 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade' e se der erro *pastebin* do log, e não um screenshot
<_Fino_> obrigado CyL
<_Fino_> =)
<Ernane> ola amigos, instalei o ubuntu, mas não consigo conectar a rede wireles. Ele localiza a placa de rede, mas não conecta. o que devo fazer?
<CyL> Ernane: Qual mensagem de erro?
<CyL> _Fino_: disponha
<Ernane> Não há mensagem de erro algum. Apenas ele não localiza a rede e nem dá o sinalsinho de quem está procurando a rede.
<coxa> CyL, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5642971/
<CyL> Ernane: Qual placa de rede?
<Ernane> Acredito que seja realtek ou algo similar, não lembro agora, porqeu instalei o ubuntu e ele localizou mais ou menos esse nome. Sei que tem o programa para essa placa porque ele reconheceu ela.
<CyL> coxa: isso é tudo?
<coxa> CyL, o resultado do oque vc falou para fazer ta td certo ne
<CyL> coxa: Sim
<coxa> CyL, agora so manda instala o wine para ver oque da
<CyL> coxa: Sugere que o seu sistema está atualizado
<CyL> coxa: wine?
<Ernane> Cyl, Acredito que sim. Está tudo certinho. O Ubuntu está instalar e está uma beleza, só não sei porque não conecta.
<coxa> CyL, é cara to tentando instalar ele
<CyL> Ernane: estava falando com o coxa
<Ernane> Cyl: ok... eu aguardo...
<coxa> CyL, olha oque aparece quando mando instalar o wine http://paste.ubuntu.com/5642986/
<CyL> Ernane: Não precisa aguardar, só te disse isso pq respondeu a uma colocação que eu fiz pra ele
<CyL> Ernane: Eu não sou particularmente entendido de problemas com palacas wireless no linux
<Ernane> CyL: Sem problemas, só o fato de estar aqui compatrilhando esse pequeno problema, já me ajuda bastante.
<CyL> coxa: Acredito que os repositórios possam estar com um problema temporário
<coxa> CyL, isso então significa que não é meu pc
<Ernane> Coxa: estive atualizando o Linux ontem e os repositórios me mandaram o sistema direitinho.
<CyL> coxa: sim
<Ernane> Caríssimos, vou ter que ausentar daqui... Saudações linuxistas a todos.
<Ricardo__> bah ta sofrivel esse shell com placa ati... mesmo no debian 7
<buribux> vc precisa de aceleraçao grafica pra usar o shell?
<buribux> :O
<Ricardo__> cara vai abrir u mvideo
<Ricardo__> tu sente q roda meio lagado
<Ricardo__> complicado isso
<buribux> to com este problema... mas eh hardware
<buribux> o cooler parou de funcionar
<Ricardo__> nah aki é ati com shell memso
<Ricardo__> pq o velho squeeze roda voando
<buribux> dai a aceleracao n funciona direito
<coxa> CyL, baixei ele aki direto do site ele esta em uma pasta como faço para instalar
<buribux> por superaquecimento
<Ricardo__> ae to de crunchbang mesmo
<Ricardo__> q é praticamente debian
<Ricardo__> ae roda bem tudo.. mas o shell debian 7 liso nao deu pra manter
<CyL> coxa: Não adianta instalar só o wine, tem um zilhao de outras dependencias que vc tem que atender também
<coxa> CyL, vixi...
<coxa> CyL, cara acho que é o repositorio que está ruin.. tem como adicionar outros
<CyL> coxa: em inglês https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<coxa> CyL, cara existe algum site que mostre sites para repositorios???
<coxa> CyL, cara meu compiz ele nao funciona mais pq sera???
<renan> KurtKraut, cadastri no link que vc passou do ubuntu para instação e nao obtive retorno, vc faz ideia de quanto tempo leva para liber acesso?
<coxa> Estou com problema no compiz alguem ai pode me ajudar???
<renan> ubuntu 13.04 tem incompatibilidade com chipset SIS?
#ubuntu-br 2013-05-08
<Fajardo> opa
<chouga> Boa noite pessoal!
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<tiagoscd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DlXp41WwpOs
<renan> chouga, vc sabe de alguma incompatibilidade chipset sis?
<chouga> existem diversos casos a respeito.
<chouga> Dê preferência a AMD ou Intel.
<illuminarch> Olá Renan, foi retirado suporte nativo do kernel desde a versão 3.0
<renan> chouga, ok , tenho placa mae com esse chipset   sis 761gx  e nao consigo instalar ubuntu 13.04
<illuminarch> Você vai ter que durante a instalação desativar algumas coisas.
<renan> o que?
<illuminarch> renan eu tinha uma chipset desses em um positivo
<illuminarch> da linha positivo mobile
<renan> sim
<illuminarch> e não funciona corretamente
<renan> placa mae da Marca:FOXCON  Modelo:Winfast 761GXM2MA   Processador: AMD Semprom 3400+ 1.8Ghz  Hd:IDE 20Gb Memoria RAM:2Gb 667Mhz
<chouga> vishhh
<chouga> Essa é do tempo da minha vovó
<chouga> kk
<renan> sempre para no mesmo ponto na instalação, testei cd em outro micro e funcionou bem
<illuminarch> Durante a primeira tela do cd live, tem a opção avançadas,lá voce vai ter que desativar algumas coisas, como por exemplo apm=off  pnpbios=off irqpoll
<illuminarch> chouga eh mesmo :)
<chouga> Tenta o linux mint
<renan> sim
<chouga> Por incrível que pareça
<illuminarch> chouga dá o mesmo erro :)
<illuminarch> não eh a distro
<illuminarch> é a base,
<illuminarch> o kernel
<chouga> Uma vez eu fui instalar o lubuntu no computador de uma amiga e o lubuntu não funcionou
<illuminarch> chouga nossa
<chouga> Tentei o linux mint e funcionou
<chouga> A tela ficava toda cheia de riscos
<illuminarch> renan vou te mandar um link via pvt, eu não sei se pode postar aqui, não lembro faz tempo que entrei
<chouga> Foi só colocar o mint e pronto
<chouga> foi de primeira
<renan> sim
<illuminarch> chouga pode ser placa de video ou erro no x
<illuminarch> mas enfim, a placa sis ou via foi retirado suporte nativo :(
<renan> estou abrindo link
<chouga> Mas, poruqe que no mint funcionou se não alterei nada?
<illuminarch> renan ok
<chouga> *porque
<illuminarch> chouga eu teria que ver o log
<illuminarch> as vezes pode ser a iso, pode ser a base juntamente com os pacotes que foram utilizados
<illuminarch> existem vários fatores
<illuminarch> :)
<renan> illuminarch, so por curiosidade, se nessa maquina com sis 761gx , tivesse uma placa de video poderia funcionar?
<illuminarch> nao
<renan> placa de video tipo nvidia...ou outra
<illuminarch> as placas sis normalmente eh tudo integrado
<illuminarch> renan a sua maquina é desktop ou  notebook ?
<renan> desktop
<illuminarch> se você por uma placa offboard nvidia vai funcionar
<illuminarch> foi assim que resolvi o meu, afinal a onboard vai precisar de mais memoria ram liberada para ela via bios
<renan> illuminarch,  hata, sim
<renan> ai lasco, com essa placa antiga for colocar placa devideo,nao vale a pena
<illuminarch> olha, melhorando a memoria dando um up nela, pondo uma placa off e um hd sata2 "no minimo"
<illuminarch> vc vai conseguir usar tranquilamente
<illuminarch> afinal o que vai comer a memoria ram é os efeitos que voce vai querer rodando e o ambiente de trabalho que vc for usar
<illuminarch> o ubuntu tem várias opções, varios sabores, teste, e o que vc gostar vc instala
<illuminarch> afinal o ubuntu live nessas horas quebra um galho danado
<renan> tentei instalar o kurumim 8 ng ,  esse rodou legal
<illuminarch> porque o kernel ainda era i 2.x
<illuminarch> a partir do 3 vai ter alguns problemas, mas se vc usar a postagem que te mandei
<chouga> instala o ubuntu 10.10 e pronto
<illuminarch> vai rodar legal sem efeitos em, sem efeitos
<renan> ao tive nenhum problema, kurumim 8ng
<renan> sim
<illuminarch> renan vc vai usar o seu linux para produção ?
<renan> illuminarch,  nao, estou aprendendo a usar
<illuminarch> então vc vai ter que melhorar o hardware, vc vai ficar com distros que não recebem mais atualização ?
<illuminarch> tente o xubuntu ou lubuntu
<illuminarch> ou melhore o hardware :)
<Guest29694> boa noite à todos
<Guest29694> legal o papo de vocês...
<renan> sim, baixei o kurumim 13 tb nao funcionou
<Guest29694> vou perguntar algo....
<illuminarch> renan kurumin 13 ?
<illuminarch> am ?
<renan> desculpa quis dizer kumbutu
<illuminarch> mint 13 nao ?
<illuminarch> antes de baixar a distro veja o kernel que ela usa, se for 2.x vai rolar, se for 3.x nao ai
<illuminarch> *vai
<renan> tendi
<Guest29694> O ubuntu começa a perder performance em qual momento?
<illuminarch> Guest29694 :) opa
<renan> no meu caso nem istala, trava sempre mesmo ponto - chipset sis 761gx
<renan> illuminarch, vou ler o linck
<illuminarch> renan desculpe minha net nao esta boa hoje
<renan> ok
<renan> illuminarch, vou ler o linck
<renan> illuminarch, muiiiiiito  obrigado
<Guest29694> i+ kevin
<Guest29694> i+kevin
<CyL> Guest29694: ?
<Guest29694> desculpe é minha 1ª vez
<Guest29694> queria colocar meu nome
<Guest29694> deixa pra lá
<CyL> Guest29694: para mudar o nick '/nick novo_nick' sem aspas
<kevin> hahaha que legal
<kevin> obrigado
<CyL> Guest73525: provavelmente alguém já registrou o nick kevin
<CyL> Guest73525: o próprio servidor forçou a mudança
<Guest73525> pode ser, mais tem nada não
<Guest73525> voce entende bem de linux?
<CyL> Guest73525: estou sempre aprendendo
<Guest73525> fiz uma pergunta quase agora, consegue responder?
<renan> CyL, Ontem, obrigado md5, o cd estava ok, era incompatibilidade da placa mae, micro meio veio....grato
<CyL> renan: disponha
<CyL> 21:53 < Guest29694> O ubuntu começa a perder performance em qual momento?
<Guest73525> sim
<yangm> é possível fazer um serviço iniciar sozinho sempre que ele parar sozinho?
<CyL> Guest73525: Pode detalhar melhor o contexto da sua pergunta/
<Guest73525> beleza
<CyL> yangm: Como assim? Se o serviços precisar estar sempre executando, porque ele pararia sozinho?
<yangm> CyL, servidor de minecraft dando crash aleatório...
<CyL> yangm: Vc pode agendar uma tarefa no cron para verificar se o mesmo está online e se não restartar, mas eu diria que isso é a forma feia de se fazer
<CyL> yangm: Pq ele está dando crash?
<yangm> CyL, não sei, estou vendo onde vai parar os logs
<yangm> meu amigo entrou, eu entrei, crashou
<CyL> yangm: Bom, eu nunca usei minecraft, mas /var/log é um bom começo
<Guest73525> então, venho notando que mesmo o  programa sendo usado em diversos setores musicas, arquivos baixados e coloquei essa versão nova por cima...
<Guest73525> e o programa não da nenhum tipo de bug, nao altera o tempo de reiniciar, e no win alguma coisa desse tipo  acontecia....
<CyL> Guest73525: Que tipo de coisa?
<Guest73525> demorava pra iniciar e ficava sempre mais lento....
<CyL> Guest73525: Talvez eu não tenha me expressado bem, eu gostaria que vc refizesse sua pergunta dando mais contexto na própria pergunta.
<CyL> Guest73525: Qual programa está lento, o que vc precisa fazer para ficar lento, desde quando isso começou a ocorrer, etc.
<CyL> Guest73525: por favor, saia do pvt e venha para o canal
<Guest73525> fiquei com vergonha
<Guest73525> pera ai
<Guest73525> vamos lá, nessas atualizações existe alguma modificação na estrutura, para que ele rode sempre igual?
<Guest73525> sempre no win acontecia ao instalar programas....
<CyL> Guest73525: Novamente a sua pergunta está difícil de ser entendida. De uma maneira geral as atualizações do ubuntu resolvem falhas de segurança e disponibilizam novas versões dos softwares instalados
<Guest73525> hummm
<CyL> Guest73525: As atualizações do ubuntu funcionam de forma parecida com as do windows. Isso respondeu sua pergunta?
<Guest73525> +-
<CyL> Guest73525: Então tente ser mais específico sobre a sua dúvida.
<Guest73525> ok
<Guest73525> como que o sistema reconheceu todos os drivers da minha máquinha, minha impressora, sem eu prescisar instalar nada?
<CyL> Guest73525: Ele possui uma lógica que faz uma busca em seu sistema, e algumas tecnologias mais recentes permitem que ele faça uma busca ainda mais direcionada
<CyL> Guest73525: Que tal agora?
<Guest73525> legal
<Guest73525> mais tenho uma placa de tv que eu nao entendi como faço funcionar...
<Guest73525> zogis
<Guest73525> baixei uns programas e até uma tal de root pra ve se funcionava
<CyL> Guest73525: Para ter uma resposta vc precisa formular uma pergunta. Dê o máximo de detalhes possível.
<Guest73525> beleza
<CyL> !detalhes | Guest73525
<ubotu-br> Guest73525: Por favor, forneça o máximo de detalhes possível sobre sua dúvida. Por exemplo: "Estou tendo problemas com ___, estou usando o Ubuntu versão ___. Quando eu tento fazer ___, eu tenho o seguinte resultado: ___, mas eu eperava que fosse ___."
<Guest73525> Zogis Real Angel 220 é a placa de video, meu ubuntu é o 13.04  e nao consigo ver a imagem....
<Guest73525> baixei o programa tv time...
<Guest73525> fica uma tela preta
<CyL> Guest73525: vc tem que configurar o driver da placa
<Guest73525> ótimo, como faz?
<Guest73525> pode me ajudar  por favor?
<CyL> Guest73525: Bom, eu não enho essa placa, vamos tentar algo que vi na internet
<CyL> Guest73525: sabe abrir um terminal?
<Guest73525> isso que nao entendi, onde vejo o que estao instalado as coisas?
<Guest73525> vou tentar
<Guest73525> achei
<Guest73525> pode falar se quiser
<Guest73525> e quando precisar sair, não esquenta, vemos amanha
<CyL> Guest73525: digite no terminal: sudo echo "options saa7134 card=150 tuner=43" >> /etc/modprobe.d/options
<raphael> boa noite
<raphael> sou novato no ubuntu
<raphael> e tenho um sony vaio vpcsb25fb e não consigo ativar a função stamina/speed do mesmo, alguém já conseguiu
<raphael> ?
<Guest73525> precisa esssas " ?
<CyL> Guest73525: sim
<Guest73525> permissao negada
<CyL> Guest73525: digite exatamente da forma como eu fiz depois dos :
<Guest73525> tá
<CyL> Guest73525: sudo modprobe saa7134
<Guest73525> pediu senha
<CyL> Guest73525: Sim, é o esperado
<CyL> Guest73525: Digite a senha
<Guest73525> o que muda
<Guest73525> ja fiz
<CyL> Guest73525: Fez o segundo comando também?
<Guest73525> peço paciencia
<Guest73525> sim
<CyL> Guest73525: então veja se já está funcionando
<Guest73525> tem uma barra vermelha bem fininha embaixo
<Guest73525> mais continua preta
<Guest73525> acho que fiz errado, quer que eu faça denovo
<CyL> Guest73525: Bom, eu vou te pedir desculpas, mas vou precisar sair
<CyL> Guest73525: Depois nos falamos
<Guest73525> imagina, obrigado
<Guest73525> boa noite a todos
<matheuslc> Galera , a hora que vou logar no meu Ubuntu , coloco usuário , a tela da uma piscada e volta de novo para a tela de logon .. O que está acontecendo ?
<matheuslc> Já até fiz um Live CD aqui caso precise alterar algo
<juniorxap> boa noite galera?
<juniorxap> alguém ai já esta brincando com o raspberry pi?
<optimusprimem> juniorxap, eu estou estudando a arquitetura dele a um tempo
<John______> Boa noite pessoal, estou tentando fazer a instalaçao do ubuntu na minha maquina e ele não reconhece meu hd, alguem ai sabe o que eu posso fazer pra resolver?
<juniorxap> optimusprimem, então estou querendo usar ele como um computador para outdoor digital
<juniorxap> estou testando o omxplayer só que percebi que as opções do player são limitadas
<juniorxap> precisava que ele tocasse os vídeos aleatóriamente e repetisse tudo.
<juniorxap> mas no --help dele não vi opção pra isso, e não achei o manual dele.
<sahsasa> hggdh_
<sahsasa> ;)
<sahsasa> voltei so pra te abusa
<Mandr4KK_O_retor> huHiuHIUhuIHuihUIHuiHUIhuUIHuih
<juniorxap> wtf?
<Mandr4KK_O_retor> @KICK NOIX
<ubotu-br> Mandr4KK_O_retor: Error: You don't have the #ubuntu-br,op capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<Mandr4KK_O_retor> FDP
<Mandr4KK_O_retor> OS KRA VEM PEDI AJUDA
<Mandr4KK_O_retor> ELE BANI
<Mandr4KK_O_retor> EM VEZ DE AJUDA
<Mandr4KK_O_retor> NAO SABE PORRA NENHUMA
<Mandr4KK_O_retor> FIA DUMA XOCADEIRA
<juniorxap> Já que você é fodão Mandr4k me ajuda então...
<matheuslc> Galera , nao estou conseguindo fazer login no meu ubuntu ?
<CyL> @kban --user Mandr4K
<matheuslc> eu coloca a senha , da um refresh e volta pra tela de logon
<matheuslc> Alguem pode me ajudar ai ?
<juniorxap> quero repetir um comando, por exemplo: $ cd / && ls &&  aqui queria repetir o ls pra sempre.
<juniorxap> tem como?
<juniorxap> sou bem noob mesmo... kkk não se assustem.
<matheuslc> Pesquisa sobre crontab
<guesttt> CyL
<guesttt> que foda tu né
<Mandr4K_vodao_vo> hsuaihsuaihsuia
<Mandr4K_vodao_vo> kde
<Mandr4K_vodao_vo> os kra
<CyL> @kick --user Mandr4K_vodao_vo
<Mandr4K_vodao_vo> seus merda
<ubotu-br> CyL: Error: --user is not in #ubuntu-br.
<CyL> @kban --user Mandr4K_vodao_vo
<Mandr4K_vodao_vo> nao sabe kikka
<juniorxap> kkk que pancadaria é essa ai
<juniorxap> ????
<juniorxap> kkkkkkk
<hggdh> juniorxap: s'o um aviso -- sem palavr~ao aqui
<juniorxap> que palavrão estou usando?
<condor> juniorxap
<CyL> !linguagem | juniorxap
<ubotu-br> juniorxap: Por favor, tenha mais critério na linguagem que utiliza. Muitas expressões, mesmo quando utilizadas sem conotação negativa, podem ter uma interpretação inadequada, especialmente no IRC. Isso ajuda a tornar o ambiente do canal familiar, educado e profissional.
<condor> eles nao sabe nada
<CyL> @kban --user condor
<condor> nem ajuda eles ajuda
<condor> so kika
<hggdh> juniorxap: usaste antes, enquanto o tolo do mandrake estava a aprontar
<juniorxap> e o que o condor falou agora pra vocês banirem ele? acho que estão muito autoritários não?
<CyL> juniorxap: sugiro não se envolver no assunto, se sentir-se prejudicado chame no pvt
<hggdh> juniorxap: como que este condor saberia do que está ocorrendo se entrou logo antes dos comentários?
<juniorxap> é uma ditadura militar aqui CyL ?
<hggdh> !coc | juniorxap
<ubotu-br> juniorxap: O Código de Conduta do Ubuntu define a etiqueta da comunidade, e o respeito a estas regras é solicitado de todos os usuários Ubuntu | http://ubuntu-br.org/codigodeconduta | Para saber como assinar o CoC, veja http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/AssinarCodigoDeConduta
<CyL> juniorxap: Não, sapenas as regras do canal, se não sabe conviver com elas, paciência.
<juniorxap> ok
<juniorxap> então, deves ser um usuário mais avançado CyL, então, como que faço pra repetir um comando antes do &&, ex: $ cd / && ls && comando para repetir o comando anterior eternamente.
<hggdh> while 1 do <block>; done
<CyL> juniorxap: Eu estou trabalhando, apenas intervi para permitir que o ambiente do canal ficasse adequado para os demais. Peço desculpas por não poder dar mais detalhes agora, mas o que vc quer é possível de ser feito através de um script
<juniorxap> hggdh eu coloco o comando que quero que repita dentro do <block> ?
<hggdh> juniorxap: sim
<tttttt> *_*
<tttttt> como faço pra instalar o lilo ?
 * tttttt porque se pode beber cerveja e ver futebol ? eu não posso fumar meu baseado e tirar uma onda do CyL hggdh
<CyL> @kban --user tttttt
<CyL> @ban add *!*@177.132.114.84
<ubotu-br> CyL: OK.
<iuiuiu> CyL so pra te desejar boa noite
<iuiuiu> hggdh
<CyL> @kban --host iuiuiu
<hggdh> @kban --host iuiuiu
<iuiuiu> ;****
<CyL> @ban add *!*@177.* 300
<ubotu-br> CyL: OK.
<CyL> @kban add *!*@177.* 300
<ubotu-br> CyL: Error: add is not in #ubuntu-br.
<CyL> @kban *!*@177.* 300
<ubotu-br> CyL: Error: *!*@177.* is not in #ubuntu-br.
<hggdh> CyL: OK, mais um patch no bot...
<CyL> hggdh: Na verdade eu acho que o comportamento esá adequado
<CyL> @channel ban add *!*@177.* 300
<ubotu-br> CyL: OK.
<hggdh> CyL: ah, certo, desambiguation
<CyL> juniorxap: Conseguiu fazer o que queria?
<sistematico> Nossa, entrou um mini-troll aqui!?
<CyL> sistematico: Sim
<sistematico> Poutz.
<sistematico> Tava away, agora que eu vi o buffer.
<sistematico> <*buffextras> ubotu-br set mode: +b *!*@177.40.81.219 uhuhuhuhuhu
<juniorxap> não CyL, o único player que tem aceleração para o raspberry pi não tem opção de loop (repetir tudo) o que impossibilita fazer o que eu quero.
<CyL> juniorxap: o que vc quer fazer?
<juniorxap> o VLC (cvlc) tem essa opção, exemplo: "$ cvlc * --loop" ele vai tocar todos os arquivos daquele diretório e vai repetir todos, queria fazer o mesmo com o omxplayer.
<juniorxap> quero usar o raspberry pi como um computador para outdoor digital.
<CyL> juniorxap: Vc quer que o play fique repetidamente tocando todos os arquivos de um determinado diretório é isso?
<CyL> *player
<juniorxap> só pra tocar videozinho...
<juniorxap> sim sim isso...
<juniorxap> mas no raspberry pi só tem o omxplayer que usa acelaração por hardware, e ele não tem essa opção já olhei o --help dele.
<juniorxap> tentei tocar os vídeos com o cvlc mas ficou engasgando.
<juniorxap> eu tinha feito um scrip assim: cd / && cd /home/usuario/videos/ && omxplayer -o hdmi *
<CyL> juniorxap: qual a sintaxe de linha de comando para o player que vc quer tocar um vídeo?
<juniorxap> mas ele toca só um e para.
<juniorxap> omxplayer [opções] [arquivo]
<juniorxap> sem as []
<CyL> juniorxap: Só um segundo, estou atendendo uma pessoa, e já lhe doi atenção
<juniorxap> ok
<CyL> juniorxap: Pronto, desculpe o transtorno
<gab_> gostaria de instalar via usb
<gab_> pen drive
<CyL> juniorxap: verifique se o seguinte tocas todos os arquivos de um diretório 'for file in *; do omxplayer $file; done'
<CyL> juniorxap: Se tocar basta inserir esse comando no corpo do while inficado anteriormente
<CyL> !usb | gab_
<ubotu-br> gab_: Para mais informações sobre como instalar o Ubuntu a partir de um pendrive veja http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Como-instalar-o-Ubuntu-pelo-pendrive
<gab_> grato desde ja
<sistematico> Eu acho que esse for toca todos os arquivos uma só vez.
<sistematico> Não sei.
<CyL> sistematico: Acredito que não, acho que o for faz uma serialização dos argumentos
<CyL> sistematico: Na verdade depende de como o omxplayer funcionar: se ele iniciar o vídeo e sair imediatamente para o shell novamente, o efeito vai ser de tocar todos os vídeos ao mesmo tempo
<sistematico> Acho que tem que por esse comando dentro de um while true; do ...; unset file; done
<sistematico> Ou algo assim, não sei.
<juniorxap> sim CyL ee toca e volta pro shell
<juniorxap> ele*
<CyL> juniorxap: crie um diretório com apenas dois filmes curtos e execute o comando e vejas se faz parte do que vc quer
<sistematico> Tem player que aceita WildCard, tem player que num aceita.
<CyL> sistematico: usando o for elimina a necessidade de wildcard
<sistematico> Pois é.
<sistematico> Mas se o player dele aceita, elimina o for.
<CyL> sistematico: glob, para ser mais preciso :)
<sistematico> [player] *
<juniorxap> galera to dormindo sobre o comp aqui, vou nessa, irei testar e depois conto o resultado, até mais, obrigado.
<sistematico> juniorxap, http://paste.sistematico.org/76
<Dennys> olá, preciso de uma informação: qual o comando utilizado para desligar automaticamente o linux. é o shutdown -h now?
<optimusprimem>  
<deathye> Alguém acordado ainda?
<optimusprimem> deathye, ?
<deathye> optimusprimem: Estou usando o Ubuntu 13.04 desde o alpha
<deathye> Estou com um problema estranho
<deathye> Onde os indicadores e global menu quebram
<deathye> Sempre quando eu fecho um programa ou janela
<deathye> Aí eles são chamados novamente
<deathye> Dá tipo um "reset"
<optimusprimem> deathye, nuca vir esse problema, mais caso alguem saiba vai lhe ajudar
<deathye> Esse problema está acontecendo em outros usuários também
<Mauricio> bom dia srs
<coxa> alguem sabe me dizer se os site de repositorios que vem no ubuntu estão fora do ar???
<hggdh> coxa: não, não estão fora
<coxa> hggdh, cara então é problema aqui mesmo... ai tem como vc me ajudar pq não sei o pq ele esta falando que ta fora do ar...
<hggdh> coxa: o que, exatamente, está ocorrendo?
<coxa> hggdh, cara estou tentando instalar wine soh que ele não esta baixando .. vou ti mostrar calma ai
<coxa> hggdh, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5644625/
<hggdh> coxa: nada tem a ver com os repositórios -- teu sistema de arquivos -- pelo menos o root -- está read-only
<hggdh> coxa: o que significa que algo feio ocorreu no boot
<coxa> hggdh, ta e como arruma isso
<coxa> hggdh, tentei ver
<coxa> mais nao acho nada
<hggdh> coxa: não sei ainda.
<hggdh> coxa: rode um 'dmesg', e coloque *TODO* o output em um pastebin
<hggdh> coxa: de qualquer maneira, teu apt-get está errado na especificação do pacote. Não é "wine1.4-i386", mas simplesmente "wine"
<coxa> hggdh, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5644635/
<hggdh> coxa: isto é apenas o final do dmesg... mas já foi o suficiente para ver o problema (ou *um* dos problemas)
<coxa> hggdh, oxi ele mostro so issoo
<hggdh> coxa: veja as linhas 19 e 20
<hggdh> coxa: quando foi este sistema booted pela última vez?
<coxa> hggdh, sistema booted ??? nao entendi sua pergunta..!
<hggdh> coxa: quando renicializaste este sistema?
<coxa> hggdh, cara desliguei ele ontem e to ligando ele agora cedo
<hggdh> coxa: 'mount', e moste-nos o pastebin
<coxa> hggdh, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5644663/  ta falando que ta somente leitura
<hggdh> coxa: isto já sabemos :-)
<coxa> hggdh, mais agora ele ta falando ainda
<hggdh> coxa: sim, e vai continuar dizendo isto
<hggdh> coxa: sudo mount -o remount -o ro /
<cach> !ops
<ubotu-br> mvuelma tiagoscd CyL aprigio hggdh -- ajuda solicitada no #ubuntu-br
<tiagoscd> ?
<coxa> hggdh, coxa@cx:~$ sudo mount -o remount -o ro / [sudo] password for coxa:  sudo: não foi possível abrir /var/lib/sudo/coxa/0: Sistema de arquivos somente para leitura
<hggdh> coxa: OK
<coxa> hggdh, ?
<hggdh> coxa: agora, o que vamos tentar pode resolver teu problema, ou pode terminar de destruir teu sistema
<hggdh> coxa: assim, se ainda não tens um backup de teus dados, esta é a hora
<coxa> hggdh, kkkk cara so novo com linux nao tenho nada de mais ainda no pc
<hggdh> coxa: OK
<hggdh> coxa: sudo fsck -y /
<hggdh> e cruze os dedos das mãos e dos pés
 * hggdh anota para dar uma advertencia no cach
<hggdh> @tell later cach porque chamaste os operadores?
<coxa> hggdh, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5644682/
<hggdh> coxa: agora, reinicie o sistema
<coxa> hggdh, ok
<hggdh> oh dyslexia...
<coxa> hggdh, pronto
<coxa> hggdh, e agora?
<coxa> hggdh, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5644715/
<vitorlobo> Se você é aquele tipico usuário Unix-like e que por algum motivo foi ou está sendo forçado a usar Windows, desabafe aqui. Compartilhe conosco a sua dor. http://unixoutflow.tumblr.com/submit
<vitorlobo> :P
<hggdh> coxa: sudo apt-get update
<coxa> hggdh, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5644726/
<samurai_black> Bom dia.
<hggdh> coxa: estás a rodar algum outro apt-get?
<hggdh> ou dpkg?
<coxa> nao
<coxa> hggdh, nao estranho nao tava assim começo ontem
<hggdh> coxa: então "sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock"
<hggdh> coxa: não não estava assim por que ontem teu root estava danificado
<coxa> hggdh, pronto digitei "sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock"
<hggdh> coxa: sudo apt-get update
<coxa> hggdh, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5644748/
<hggdh> coxa: agora, tente instalar o wine
<Josedaegua> Olá gente bom dia
<hggdh> bom dia
<Josedaegua> gostaria de saber se alguem sabe instalar o modem usb buffalo wli-usb-l11g
<Josedaegua> tenho o ubuntu 13
<Josedaegua> Alguém pra ajudar?
<Josedaegua> ou me dar alguma ideia se é possivel
<Josedaegua> ?
<hggdh> !paciencia | Josedaegua
<ubotu-br> Josedaegua: não sinta-se ignorado e/ou repita sua pergunta seguidamente. Provavelmente ninguém te respondeu ainda porque  ninguém sabe a resposta. Enquanto aguarda, tente procurar por uma resposta no site (em português) http://www.ubuntu-br.org/ ou nos seguintes sites (em inglês) https://help.ubuntu.com/ ou http://ubuntuforums.org/ ou http://askubuntu.com/
<Josedaegua> negocio é sair
<coxa> hggdh, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5644786/
<coxa> hggdh, estranho isso
<hggdh> coxa: qual versão de Ubuntu tens instalada?
<coxa> hggdh, Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<hggdh> coxa: tente executar 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<hggdh> coxa: alias, tens alguns PPAs na lista de repositórios. O que eles contem?
<coxa> hggdh, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5644805/
<coxa> hggdh, cara so novo com linux nao sei oque é PPas
<matheuslc> Galera , não to conseguindo fazer logon no Ubuntu ;/ , quando coloco a senha , a tela fica preta e volta para a tela de logon
<hggdh> coxa: ls /etc/apt/source.list* e coloque em um pastebin
<coxa> hggdh, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5644824/
<matheuslc> Coxa , tem como me dar um mão ?
<coxa> matheuslc, cara sou novo com linux tb  ....  o.O
<hggdh> coxa: o arquivo está lá, acabo de verificar. coloque o conteúdo de /etc/apt/sources.list em pastebin
<matheuslc> ah sim .. po , ta foda aqui :/
<hggdh> matheuslc: soa como problemas com video driver (mas mais que isto não sei)
<coxa> hggdh, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5644829/
<hggdh> matheuslc: veja /var/log/Xorg.0.log, e /var/log/syslog, e dmesg -- algo deve ser dito lá
<matheuslc> eu insiro a senha correta , dai ele pisca a tela e volta :/ , nem é de driver de vídoe , porque aqui no LiveCD ta de boa
<hggdh> coxa: wget http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libh/libhttp-cookies-perl/libhttp-cookies-perl_6.00-2_all.deb
<matheuslc> Beleza
<andretyn> matheuslc, vc rodou o LiveCD, o video está legal!, tente logar pelo usuario convidado, teste!
<matheuslc>  irei ve
<matheuslc> Pelo usuário convidado , da a mesma coisa .. pisca a tela e volta , eu conseguir logar por modo texto
<andretyn> matheuslc, isso tah me cheirando problemas nas permissões! vc modificou alguma coisa?
<matheuslc> Nas permissões de usuário não , simplesmente reinicia a máquina e dai não consegui mais logar ;/
<andretyn> qual versão do ubuntu?
<matheuslc> 13.04
<andretyn> quais modificações vc fez, matheuslc?
<coxa> hggdh, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5644847/
<Pirata_da_Rede> boa tarde! a todos.
<andretyn> Pirata_da_Rede, boa
<Pirata_da_Rede> alguem poderia me dar um help estou com problema no ubuntu 13.04
<matheuslc> nada de mais , cara , eu instalei o lamp server
<matheuslc> e o phpmyadmin
<matheuslc> dai fui reiniciar a máquina
<matheuslc> aconteceu isso
<Pirata_da_Rede> relacionado a minha gforce 9500gt
<matheuslc> eu tinha dado permissões para os arquivos
<Pirata_da_Rede> andretyn: pode me ajudar amigo?
<matheuslc> de instalação do netbenas
<andretyn> Pirata_da_Rede, depende, é sobre a placa de video, eu não uso faz tempo Nvidia, a ultima vez foi a um ano!
<hggdh> coxa: aqui funciona. Tens algum problema com cache, em algum lugar
<hggdh> (web cache)
<coxa> hggdh, humm mais tem concerto ?
<Pirata_da_Rede> andretyn: aconteceu o seguinte ffiz o upgrade do 12.10 pra 13.04 mais parece que não pega video na gforce
<andretyn> matheuslc, acho que o problema está relacionado, vc pode ver se as permissões do usuario estão corretas, pq senão, pode dar isso ai que está acontecendo!
<Pirata_da_Rede> andretyn: queria ver se alguem tem uma luz aqui tirei a placa joguei na onboard tá rodando
<matheuslc> Eu consigo logar pelo modo texto .. já o grafico ..
<hggdh> coxa: conserto tem, o problema é saber quem, ou o que, está mantendo uma tabela desatualizada do site
<hggdh> coxa: eu sei que não é o site, acabo de baixar o arquivo
<coxa> hggdh, entendi...   caramba e tava normal ate terca
<hggdh> matheuslc: "eu tinha dado permissões para os arquivos" <- o que exatamente, foi feito?
<Pirata_da_Rede> andretyn: pelo visto o problema seria nos drivers que não tem compatibilidade com a 13.04 será?
<andretyn> Pirata_da_Rede, depende, vc atualizou ou fez um instalação limpa?
<hggdh> Pirata_da_Rede: eu uso nVidia no 13.04, sem problemas (nvidia-310)
<Pirata_da_Rede> andretyn: atualizei por cima da 12.10
 * hggdh volta a prestar atenção no trabalho
<Pirata_da_Rede> hggdh: a minha é a 9500GT fiz o upgrade reinicio e nada de video na mesma
<andretyn> Pirata_da_Rede, tenta fazer um instalação limpa, formata e tal
<Pirata_da_Rede> andretyn: engraçado que joguei na onboard e tá rodando liso
<Pirata_da_Rede> andretyn: meu desktop é meio antigo saka
<andretyn> Pirata_da_Rede, upgrade pode dar alguns pepinos, deixar configs antigas, e dar merda
<Pirata_da_Rede> andretyn: imaginei isso tbm
<andretyn> Pirata_da_Rede, tah usando o drive legado ou o que?
<matheuslc> andretyn: chmod +x
<coxa> hggdh, agora ferro mesmo...
<Pirata_da_Rede> andretyn: pior que meu desktop não tem como instalar pela usb isso mata geral
<andretyn> Pirata_da_Rede, poxa, é antigo mesmo:)
<Pirata_da_Rede> andretyn: sim faz um bom tempo que tenho esse danado aqui conf modesta mais pro meu irmão pequeno jogar um znes tá de boa
<andretyn> matheuslc, ls -la no seu home e cola no pastebin a saida
<Pirata_da_Rede> andretyn: só preciso ver o que acontece com essa nvidia
<andretyn> matheuslc, faz via live-cd
<Pirata_da_Rede> andretyn: acho que vou comprar um cd depois e fazer o processo do zero
<Pirata_da_Rede> andretyn: pois uso a hdmi pra jogar na tv as imagens
<andretyn> Pirata_da_Rede, qual o tamanho da imagem iso do ubuntu 13.04?
<Pirata_da_Rede> andretyn: vou ver isso agora começar baixar ela 32bits
<andretyn> Pirata_da_Rede, pq acho q vc vai ter q colocar num DVD, no CD-R não cabe mais
<Pirata_da_Rede> andretyn: pedi pro meu irmão comprar 2 midias de dvd-r
<andretyn> boa:)
<Pirata_da_Rede> andretyn: se eu instalar do zero e não abrir o video com a geforce espetada ai lasco né?
<SuBmUnDo> alguem sabe dizer se este ubuntu 13.04 é lts?
<andretyn> SuBmUnDo, não, o proximo lts é em 2014
<SuBmUnDo> o 14.04
<SuBmUnDo> valeu obrigado
<andretyn> Pirata_da_Rede, abrir vai, só não sei se o drive proprietario vai funcionar:(
<Pirata_da_Rede> andretyn: é uma cilada bino!
<SuBmUnDo> tem como mudar o aplicativo de som que ta no icone do volume do rhythmbox para outro aplicativo?
<Pirata_da_Rede> andretyn: estou com as midias em mãos e baixando o urubuntu
<andretyn> SuBmUnDo, se vc instalar e rodar, por exemplo, o audacious, ele colocar os controles no icone
<andretyn> SuBmUnDo, ou banshee, etc...
<SuBmUnDo> blz vou testar
<Freitas> toda vez que eu tento instalar o ubuntu no meu pc aparece uma mensagem de erro...
<Freitas> alguem pode me ajudar
<diogo> Hello
<diogo> alguém poderia me dizer, por favor, se há diferenca em instalar o ubuntu por usb ou por cd?
<hggdh> diogo: nenhuma diferença
<diogo> hggdh: eu comprei um note que veio com o suse enterprise
<diogo> e estou achando muito complicado...
<diogo> então, vou voltar pra o ubuntu mesmo...
<diogo> eu tenho q salvar todos os arquivos de download num cd ou pendrive e fazendo o boot a instalação é automática, né?!
<hggdh> diogo: se teu notebook está ajustado para boot via USB, sim
<diogo> hggdh: ah sim, mas se não estiver eu ajusto isso ao reiniciar o note, correto?!
<hggdh> diogo: correto
<diogo> obrigado hggdh, vou trabalhar nisso. abs
<Firmino> Boa tarde galera
<Firmino> alguem esta com versão 13 do ubuntu
<CyL> !alguem | Firmino
<ubotu-br> Firmino: Neste canal, um elevado número de pessoas começa retirando suas dúvidas com uma primeira pergunta do tipo 'Alguém poderia... / Será que alguém... / Alguém sabe...' Porque não fazer logo a pergunta que segue esta (a que interessa de verdade), e descobrir? Veja também !detalhes e !melhor.
<Firmino> Cyl Você sabe como está a nova versão do Ubuntu?
<CyL> Firmino: em que sentido?
<Firmino> No sentido de estabilidade beleza
<Firmino> o que mudou da 12.4 LTS para a 13
<CyL> Firmino: bom, eu não o usei muito, mas a impressão que tenho pelo que os demais falam é boa
<Firmino> eu a poucos dias uso a 12.4 LTS
<Firmino> no meu pc e o notebook por hora vai ficar no Riundows 7
<Firmino> vc sabe como melhorar a cor e a qualidade da 12.4 LTS pois noitei que quando tinha Windows as cores eram mais vivas
<CyL> Firmino: O ubuntu tem um tema meio pastel por padrão. Vc pode tentar mudar o tema de cor
<Firmino> como que posso fazer isso num gostei muito desse pastel não
<samurai_black> Boa tarde.
<Firmino> ei me diga uma coisa qual versão tu tem
<CyL> Firmino: Eu uso 12.04, na maioria em servidores sem interface gráfica
<Firmino> to aprendendo a lidar com o pinguim agora
<Firmino> sempre usei windows mais instalei esses dias e to gostando
<coxa>  estou com problemas no repositorios, ele diz que estou sem conexao com a internet
<coxa> esse eh o site http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libh/libhttp-cookies-perl/libhttp-cookies-perl_6.00-2_all.deb
<coxa> W: Não pôde encontrar http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libh/libhttp-cookies-perl/libhttp-cookies-perl_6.00-2_all.deb  404  Not Found
<coxa> Alguem pode me dizer q tipo de erro eh esse ???
<guiorsi> alguem pode me dar uma mao ai?
<Spiga> o/
<Spiga> ou quer as 2
<Spiga> \o/
<guiorsi> ahaua certo
<digo> Boa tarde, gostaria de saber, por favor, como dar o boot no suse enterprise... na tela de iniciar, só tem 3 opções: logar no suse normalmente, failsafe e recovery... O que faço? Só quero instalar o Ubuntu... Valeu galera!!
<guiorsi> eu instalei o ubuntu 12.10 ontem só que o sistema está bem devagar, alguem sabe o pq?
<guiorsi> e nao funciona tb se instalo o driver proprietario da minha placa de video
<Spiga> digo, ?
<Spiga> leia o que vc escreveu
<Spiga> guiorsi, config da sua maquina?
<Spiga> como vc particionou.
<Spiga> ja tentou o uso do zram?
<guiorsi> core 2 duo 2.8ghz, 4gb ram, placa de video nvidia gt 520
<Spiga> guiorsi, ja tentou entrar com outro ambiente grafico
<digo> Spiga..  eu nao particionei... eu não manjo nada... só queria trocar o suse enterprise pelo ubuntu.. já fiz o download do ubuntu 13 no site (64 bits)
<Spiga> pode ser o unity que esteja bugado
<guiorsi> um amigo que instalou, nao sei como ele fez, mas antes meu hd era particionado em 2 partes,tipo c e d: ele disse que deixou uma unica só
<Spiga> digo, certo... grava no DVD e instala igual windows
<Spiga> guiorsi, certo.
<Spiga> ele criou swap?
<digo> Spiga, foi mal, mas não entendo o q significa...
<Spiga> digo, sabe instalar windows?
<guiorsi> como mudo de ambiente grafico?
<digo> na real Spiga, eu sei instalar o Ubuntu... só que quando instalei antes foi em cima do windows... e na tela eu conseguia dar o boot pra escolher ou usb ou cd pra poder instalar...
<Spiga> guiorsi, primeiro vc precisa baixar.
<Spiga> guiorsi, tenta o xfce ou gnome-shell
<digo> agora, quero trocar o suse, mas não o windows... e nao entendo o que fazer na tela inicial pra eu colocar a opcao de boot no usb ou cd...
<Spiga> digo, querido isso e coisa na bios ... nao tem nada a ver com sistema OS.
<Spiga> essas opções sao feitas na bios
<Spiga> guiorsi, tem varias ambientes graficos... bons... cinnamon, mate, gnome-shell, xfce. sao os mais famosos.
<digo> ta, bios é a tela q aparece antes do ou o windows ou qq OS começar, certo..
<guiorsi> tem como eu saber qual é que ta instalado aqui:
<Spiga> digo, sim.
<digo> Spiga, se eu só inserir o usb ele vai me dar a opção de boot na bios?
<Spiga> digo, google tem varios tutorias de como mexer na bios.
<Spiga> sim
<Spiga> mas vc precisa alterar na bios
<Spiga> para que ele busque o pen-drive como boot primario
<digo> sim
<digo> vou tentar fazer isso agora
<digo> entendi o q falou...
<Spiga> guiorsi, na tela de login tem uma rodinha onde digita senha... la vc escolhe o ambiente grafico
<Spiga> google> escolher ambiente grafico ubuntu
<Spiga> la vai ter
<digo> Spiga, eu desliguei o note. Coloquei o pen drive. Na tela bios, não deu a opção de boot USB.
<digo> Ainda continuaram as três opções de antes: SUSE LINUX ENTERPRISE, Failsafe e Recovery.
<coxa> estou com problemas no repositorios, ele diz que estou sem conexao com a internet > esse eh o site http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libh/libhttp-cookies-perl/libhttp-cookies-perl_6.00-2_all.deb
<coxa> <coxa> W: Não pôde encontrar http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libh/libhttp-cookies-perl/libhttp-cookies-perl_6.00-2_all.deb  404  Not Found
<coxa> oque deve ser?
<digo> Spiga, pressionei esc logo quando o note foi ligar. Daí apareceu essa opção: F9 para opções de boot e F10 para tela BIOS
<digo> Acho que consigo agora.
<digo> Só uma coisa, por favor...
<digo> Estou com o UBUNTU no USB. Qual opção escolho: USB diskette on key/usb hard disk ........... ou............ USB cd/dvd rom drive....
<digo> É a segunda né? usb cd/dvd rom drive
<joelwallis> Fala galera. O áudio do meu Dell Vostro 3460 não está funcionando no Ubuntu 13.04. Como devo proceder para achar os drivers corretos?
<coxa> Alguem pode me dizer como faco para instalar o wine baixei ele aqui mais nao consigo instalar
<coxa> estou co  problema no meu repositorio alguem pode me ajudar a ver esse problema..
<ad0nai> coxa, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Iniciantes-no-Linux/Como-instalar-Wine-no-Ubuntu-1204
<coxa> ad0nai, cara nao ta instalando pq  meu repositorio esta  com defeito
<ad0nai> coxa, qual mensagem de erro
<coxa> ad0nai, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5645742/
<hggdh> coxa: wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libh/libhttp-cookies-perl/libhttp-cookies-perl_6.00-2_all.deb
<hggdh> coxa: depois sudo cp libhttp-cookies-perl_6.00-2_all.deb /var/cache/apt/archives
<hggdh> coxa: depois, tente de novo o apt-get install wine
<coxa> hggdh, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5645788/
<Mr-Boss> boa tarde
<hggdh> coxa: leia o que eu escrevi -- não é 'wet', é 'wget'
<coxa> hggdh, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5645806/
<[Orca]> oie
<optimusprimem> [Orca], Olá
<ambune> galera, como faço a autenticação facial pelo Ubuntu 13.04
<ambune> ?
<amaivsimau> Olá... Como participar efetivamente do time de documentação?
<optimusprimem> amaivsimau, Veja aqui: youtu.be/WVG5gwd9WtE?t=1h48m23s no video do Ubuntu Global Jam Brazil 2013
<joelwallis> fala galera. há algum meio de declarar um módulo puppet do puppetforge como um resource no meu manifest?
<amaivsimau> Eu já assisti esse vídeo. Porém não consegui contato com ninguém do time ainda.
<amaivsimau> Muito obrigado optimusprimem
<optimusprimem> passou um email em que o Zandre informou ?
<amaivsimau> sim, neste aqui:  ubuntu-br-doc@lists.launchpad.net
<optimusprimem> tenta falar com ele no #ubuntu-br-doc
<optimusprimem> ah vc ta lá ja ^^
<amaivsimau> Hehehe... sim
<amaivsimau> Já encontrei o caminho, agora é só esperar.
<amaivsimau> Agradeço desde já.
<altecnologic> boa noite
<altecnologic> Alguem pode me ajudar com o shaper no debian? esta acontecendo algumas coisas
<altecnologic> to precisando controlar a banda que vai para meus clientes, mas esse shaper nao rola.
<chouga> Boa noite pessoal!
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
#ubuntu-br 2013-05-09
<Oliveira_Borges> Alguem ?
<chouga> Quer auda?
<chouga> *ajuda
<Oliveira_Borges> Alguem ai sabe instalar servidor de streaming video ?
<Oliveira_Borges> Ou servidor para envio de torpedo de voz
<Oliveira_Borges> Estou pagando alguem pra me ensinar.
<Spiga> ?
<Spiga> Oliveira_Borges, disto?
<chouga> http://gizmodo.uol.com.br/como-transformar-o-seu-computador-em-um-otimo-servidor-de-midia-com-acesso-remoto/
<Spiga> Oliveira_Borges, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e58m-UAbZoE
<Spiga> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/provedores/Streaming-de-Video.
<Spiga> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Servidores-Linux-para-iniciantes/Streaming-de-video
<Oliveira_Borges> -=[Spiga]=-: nao amigo, mais que isso.
<chouga> http://www.hardware.com.br/comunidade/streaming-montar/1013042/
<Spiga> ta usando linux certo?
<yangm> chouga, conhece painel de streaming de som gratuito?
<chouga> sim
<chouga> VideoLAN
<Oliveira_Borges> Estou querendo ligar minha webcam em minha casa, transmitir pro servidor e dps distribuir
<chouga> http://adrenaline.uol.com.br/forum/internet-redes/138512-como-montar-servidor-stream.html
<chouga> quer um servidor doméstico ou profissional?
<Oliveira_Borges> intermediario
<chouga> Quer fazer o quê?
<chouga> videocast, radio...
<Oliveira_Borges> Quero trabalhar com streaming ao vivo
<yangm> chouga, digo, para instalar em servidor e vender, etc
<chouga> isso eu sei Oliveira
<Spiga> hum..
<Oliveira_Borges> -=[chouga]=-, o que voce usa ?
<chouga> Eu quero saber para que, não o que você quer...
<Spiga> ta fazendo site porno nao ?
<Oliveira_Borges> Pro meu conhecimento, e quem sabe mais pra frente trabalhar com isso.
<Oliveira_Borges> Tenho umas igrejas que seriam potenciais clientes
<chouga> ok
<chouga> Primeiro você deve ter uma doméstica
<chouga> quando tiver dominado legal, parte para o profissional
<Oliveira_Borges> e o que voce recomenda ?
<Oliveira_Borges> E na parte do servidor, o que recomenda ?
<chouga> quer um sistema operacional?
<Oliveira_Borges> S.O. e os pacotes/software
<chouga> ubuntu server
<chouga> 12.04
<chouga> http://www.shoutcast.com/
<chouga> http://info.abril.com.br/tvinfo-novo/zoom/software/air-playit-cria-servidor-streaming-seu-pc-2c9f94b635b0d8da0135b0e82f4f0007.shtml
<chouga> Existem diversas opções para você começar
<chouga> lembre-se: A melhor maneira de ajudar os outros é provar-lhes que eles são capazes de pensar.
<chouga> Se é isso que você quer, já lhe dei dicas suficientes
<chouga> Agora é com você
<Oliveira_Borges> -=[chouga]=-, amigo, o que eu mais gosto de fazer eh estudar sozinho,
<Oliveira_Borges> montei servidores de e-mail so lendo na net
<Oliveira_Borges> ambos servidores que eu te pedi aqui
<Oliveira_Borges> eh ja olhei na net
<Oliveira_Borges> mas nao achei nada produtivel
<Oliveira_Borges> achei alguns tutoriais usando programas no windows etc..
<chouga> começa com windows então
<chouga> o importante é você dominar
<chouga> depois que tiver dominado, migrar para outros sistemas vai ser bem mais fácil
<Oliveira_Borges> !¡!¡ chouga !¡!¡, ta certo.
<ubotu-br> Oliveira_Borges: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Oliveira_Borges> [chouga], vc mexe com o q ?
<chouga> depende...
<Oliveira_Borges> em linux
<chouga> domino
<Oliveira_Borges> qual area
<chouga> não é atoa que estou num chat dando suporte..
<chouga> kk
<Oliveira_Borges> Eu tb dou suporte aqui
<Oliveira_Borges> e eu nao domino
<Oliveira_Borges> mas tenho um bom conhecimento
<chouga> Você esta usando windows?
<Oliveira_Borges> sim.
<Oliveira_Borges> To um tempo parado no linux
<Oliveira_Borges> 3 meses
<Oliveira_Borges> comprei um notebook agora
<chouga> esta usando o cebolinha
<Oliveira_Borges> to ajeitando pra fazer o dual boot
<Oliveira_Borges> sim
<chouga> escaneei a sua rede
<chouga> sua versão é a 9.5
<Oliveira_Borges> nossa mano
<Oliveira_Borges> deixa de ser bobo
<Oliveira_Borges> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Oliveira_Borges> fazendo coisa de newbie
<CyL> chouga: aqui não é lugar para bancar o hacker
<chouga> não estou querendo fazer isso
<chouga> nunca foi minha itenção "bancar" o hacker
<chouga> sei bem quem sou, não preciso que ninguém me diga
<Oliveira_Borges> chouga quer compartilhar conversas em linux
<chouga> só estou aprendendo um pouco mais sobre o icq
<Oliveira_Borges> no privado
<chouga> comecei a usar o icq há 4 dias
<chouga> já ajudei diversas pessoas
<Oliveira_Borges> nao eh pra vc me ajudar amigo
<Oliveira_Borges> eh pra gente manter conversa
<chouga> Fique tranquilo moderador, não sou baderneiro
<renan> é normal Wi-Fi ficar piscando(luz)?
<Spiga> renan, sim...
<Spiga> depende do modelo do seu notebook
<renan> Spiga, ola é um compaq cq112br
<Spiga> ixi nao da para eu saber disso man
<renan> Spiga, esta funcinando wifi, mas fica piscando(luz)
<renan> Spiga, ok, se é normal esta ok
<Spiga> ta funcionando... ta lindo... luz piscando passa esmalte preto em cima dela que para
<hggdh> chouga: nada de scanear rede dos outros por aqui. POr favor n~ao faa mais isto
<renan> Spiga, ok, muiiito obrigado
<Spiga> chouga, ja falei para parar de brincar de hack
<CyL> Spiga: Já falei para vc se comportar
<Spiga> CyL, lol. :)
<Spiga> dessa vez eu na fiz nada
<Spiga> o manolo ali que fez
<hggdh> Spiga: simplesmente, não de corda.
<CyL> Spiga: Fica usando de ironia, talvez alguém possa entender d eoutra forma.
<Spiga> hggdh, valeus a dica
<chouga> CyL
<CyL> chouga: ?
<CyL> chouga: O lugar mais adequado para pedir ajuda é aqui no canal e não no pvt
<chouga> Pessoal
<chouga> Alguém pode me ajudar a encontrar lugares aonde posso aprender mais sobre o funcionamneto do IRC
<chouga> ...?
<CyL> chouga: que tipo de coisa quer saber?
<chouga> Funcionamento, comandos, scripts, canais
<CyL> chouga: http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc2812
<chouga> como se fosse uma "documentação"
<CyL> chouga: veja o link que indiquei
<chouga> muito obrigado
<chouga> alguém mais?
<CyL> chouga: disponha
<chouga> Alguém tem conhecimentos de scripts?
<CyL> !alguem | chouga
<ubotu-br> chouga: Neste canal, um elevado número de pessoas começa retirando suas dúvidas com uma primeira pergunta do tipo 'Alguém poderia... / Será que alguém... / Alguém sabe...' Porque não fazer logo a pergunta que segue esta (a que interessa de verdade), e descobrir? Veja também !detalhes e !melhor.
<CyL> !pvt | chouga
<ubotu-br> chouga: Por favor, faça sua pergunta no canal para que outros possam ajudar, beneficiar-se de suas perguntas e respostas, e assegurar que você não está sendo mal aconselhado. Saiba que algumas pessoas consideram falta de educação enviar mensagens particulares sem que isso seja solicitado à elas antes.
<chouga> interessante...
<chouga> você mandou um comando para o bot executar
<CyL> Não é um comando, apenas um factoid
<chouga> quero aprender como funciona
<CyL> chouga: leia a documentação do supybot
<chouga> o que o comando "/-ctcp $nick Finger" faz?
<chouga> sem o traço é claro
<chouga> eu fiz algumas análise e ele se comporta como um DOS
<chouga> *análises
<CyL> dos?
<chouga> Denial of Service
<chouga> ping
<CyL> ping != denial of service
<CyL> O comportamento do protocolo ctcp é altamente dependende da implementação específica. Em tese ele levanta informações sobre o usuário, só isso
<chouga> Então porque o usuário cai?
<chouga> depois de um certo tempo...
<chouga> 3 minutos em média
<CyL> chouga: Não há correlação até onde eu saiba
<chouga> posso te demostrar em alguém aqui?
<KurtKraut> chouga, Eu gostaria de testar. Pode mandar para mim.
<CyL> KurtKraut: Suponho que ainda esteja seguro?
<chouga> ele esta usando ssl
<CyL> chouga: Isso é indiferente
<chouga> as pessoas em quem testei não estavam
<CyL> chouga: Não faz diferença
<chouga> Como disse: "Estou aprendendo"
<KurtKraut> CyL, yeap
<KurtKraut> chouga, e também tenho pensamento parecido com do CyL.
<chouga> qual?
<KurtKraut> chouga, não vejo relação. E se ajuda, eu uso IRC desde 1994. Não lembro de ter visto isso.
<chouga> entendo...
<chouga> Mas realmente aconteceu
<CyL> chouga: pode ser coincidência apenas
<KurtKraut> chouga, suponho que seja só coincidência. Mas você pode fazer um experimento: rode dois clientes de IRC com nicknames diferentes. Mande o comando um para o outro e cronometre 15min. Veja se algo acontece.
<chouga> o problema é meu firewall
<CyL> chouga: ?
<chouga> o trem é difícil de furar
<chouga> rs
<CyL> chouga: Se vc estiver conectado ao IRC não vai fazer a menor diferença
<chouga> como estaram na mesma rede (mesmo ip) ambos terão a mesma proteção
<KurtKraut> chouga, CTPC não tem relação com firewall. Os comandos dele passam pela mesma sessão TCP estabelecida entre o cliente IRC e o servidor IRC.
<CyL> chouga: é o servidor do IRC que faz o relay do CTCP
<chouga> mas meu firewall filtra tcp, udo, dhcp...
<chouga> *udp
<chouga> ssh
<CyL> chouga: Então como vc estpa conectado agora e acessa página web?!
<chouga> ip
<chouga> porta 80
<KurtKraut> chouga, não faz diferença. Não existe para firewall diferença entre cada mensagem enviada neste canal e um comando CTCP. Todos passarão pela sessão TCP permanente já estabelecida entre o cliente de IRC e o servidor de IRC.
<chouga> essa eu fiz uma excessão no script
<chouga> <KurtKraut> por que seu nome muda de cor?
<KurtKraut> chouga, se meu nickname está mudando de cor, é uma decisão do seu cliente de IRC.
<chouga> ...?
<chouga> como assim?
<CyL> chouga: O IRC é em preto e branco apenas. Se no seu existe cor, isso é apenas o programa que vc estpa usando.
<hggdh> tem um ditado (em Ingles) que todo estatístico aprende: correlation is not causation
<KurtKraut> hggdh, yeap :D
<KurtKraut> hggdh, Eu era professor de Biologia. E eu tinha alguns carimbos que usava em correção de prova que encomendei. Coisas como "Excelente" ou "Em branco" e "Use caneta".
<KurtKraut> hggdh, mais um mais especial e todo mundo achava esquisito era o "Conclusão ousada". Que eu carimbava muito em respostas que confundiam a correlação com a causa, como você falou.
<CyL> KurtKraut: Como no caso do cisne negro?
<KurtKraut> CyL, não tão extremo. Em Biologia, os alunos às vezes fazem afirmações/conclusões ousadas. Quase tudo é multifatorial, mas os mais jovens são afoitos demais para ter a calma de pensar nisso.
<KurtKraut> CyL, então falam que XPTO é a causa de foo ou XPTO é a fonte de foo. Ou usam termos como "sempre, exclusivamente, totalmente, somente" que quase nunca é adequado
<robs> KurtKraut milagre te ver on
<robs> hehe
<KurtKraut> Lembrei de um exemplo pontual: ter os genes para calvície não faz com que necessariamente o indivíduo terá calvície (aí carimbo meu "Conclusão ousada").
<KurtKraut> No máximo podemos dizer que provavelmente/poderá ter calvície.
<KurtKraut> robs, tem acompanhado a discussão do bug do HDMI output?
<robs> KurtKraut, nem acompanhei porque tive que montar meu TCC, na faculdade e mandar pra um orgão em SP , dai fiquei sem mecher no desktop
<CyL> KurtKraut: Bom, dadoo curioso fato de que é um professor de biologia que provavelmente conhece um pouco mais de ti do que a média, fiquei curioso em saber se já ouviu falar em algoritmo genético?
<KurtKraut> robs, Resumindo para você: existem pacotes já disponíveis para testes (mas não no repositório oficial). Para algumas pessoas resolvem, para outras não. E esse segundo grupo está P da vida. Mas o que todo mundo diz é que usando o kernel 3.9 resolve.
<KurtKraut> robs, acho que mais algumas semanas vão acertar isso direitinho.
<KurtKraut> CyL, não ouvi falar com esse nome. Se for útil, não ouvir falar mesmo.
<robs> KurtKraut, entendo uma duvida que eu queria falar contigo éra sobre Kernel qual a vantagem de ter um sempre atualizado? Ou o desatualizado é só mais antigo mas tem as mesmas caracteristicas?
<KurtKraut> CyL, na graduação a regra é: se é algo útil, não é ensinado/discutido. Só inutilidades e decorebas.
<CyL> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Algoritmo_gen%C3%A9tico
<KurtKraut> robs, ter atualizado costuma dar melhoria de performance (sutis e muitos específicas, mas são melhorias) e recursos novos. Mas fabricar features é o mesmo que criar novos bugs.
<KurtKraut> robs, esse problema que eu e você temos não existia no kernel do Ubuntu 12.10 por exemplo.
<robs> KurtKraut, vo esperar a versão nova ficar sem bugs dai eu migro pra ela, porque eu acabei de instalar o Oracle 11g então nem a pau vo formatar pra colocar o novo ubuntu pra gerar bugs u.u
<KurtKraut> CyL, li transversalmente e é bem interessante. É usar o "método" que a natureza opera para resolver problemas computacionais. Deve ser bastante útil quando se tem a menor ideia de qual caminho de solução traçar.
<CyL> KurtKraut: O método de monte carlo também é útil nessas situações :D
<KurtKraut> CyL, tem um site que não consigo lembrar de modo algum. Ele fica gerando imagens aleatórias com círculos de tamanhos aleatórios e opacidade aleatória.
<CyL> KurtKraut: fractais?
<KurtKraut> CyL, nops, círculos sobrepostos aleatoriamente mesmo
<KurtKraut> CyL, e pede aos visitantes para verem as imagens aleatórias na galeria do site. Se alguma imagem te lembrar alguma coisa, você clica nela. Então essa imagem passa a ser base para outros círculos serem renderizados em cima
<KurtKraut> No primeiro dia que o site lançou, algumas imagens tinham formato humanoide já (cabeça, tronco, membros) e outra já tinha um formato de uma ave (inclusive com bico)
<hggdh> KurtKraut: gostei da "conclusão ousada"
<KurtKraut> Semanas depois eu revisitei o site, e já tinha coisas mais elaboradas. Tinha uma imagem que lembrava muito o quadro Monalisa.
<KurtKraut> Esse site é a pura tradução da seleção natural.
<CyL> Legal
<KurtKraut> De combinações aleatórias, as mais significativas são selecionadas e estas passam a ter herdeiros/derivados/descendentes.
<KurtKraut> CyL, quando falo Monalisa, não são borrões não. Tinha olhos, nariz, boca, até o bracinho atravessado
<Edson_> alguém disponível para ajudar?
<KurtKraut> !pergunta | Edson_
<ubotu-br> Edson_: Por favor, não pergunte se pode sanar suas dúvidas, apenas faça sua pergunta (numa ÚNICA linha e aqui no canal, para que outros possam facilmente acompanhar a mesma). Se alguém souber a resposta, vai lhe dizer assim que possível. Veja também sobre !paciencia ;-)
<CyL> !alguem | Edson_
<ubotu-br> Edson_: Neste canal, um elevado número de pessoas começa retirando suas dúvidas com uma primeira pergunta do tipo 'Alguém poderia... / Será que alguém... / Alguém sabe...' Porque não fazer logo a pergunta que segue esta (a que interessa de verdade), e descobrir? Veja também !detalhes e !melhor.
<CyL> :O
<vitor_makyama> Boa Noite! como eu instalo e configuro o KDE no ubuntu 13.04?
<KurtKraut> vitor_makyama, o pacote kubuntu-desktop deve instalar o KDE para você.
<vitor_makyama> no caso sera que eu consigo instalar por cima do ubuntu sem perder os arquivos e programas?
<hggdh> vitor_makyama: podes manter os dois, é só selecionar qual a ser usado durante o login
<vitor_makyama> durante o login eu seleciono qual interface grafica usar, é isso?
<hggdh> vitor_makyama: correto
<CyL> boa noite a todos
<vitor_makyama> hggdh, neste caso é um pacote não uma instalação iso? e neste caso não tem problema de bugar a instalação? pois eu usei um tutorial para fazer isso e bugou minha instalação que não carregava nenhum menu e tive que formatar no note novamente
<vitor_makyama> hggdh, qual interface você usa?
<KurtKraut> vitor_makyama, instalar apenas o pacote kubuntu-desktop não é esperado causar danos ou malefícios à sua instalação.
<hggdh> vitor_makyama: eu uso KDE (mas tenho Unity também instalado)
<vitor_makyama> KurtKraut, blz, muito obrigado, é que sou novo e não sei muito o que fazer, e deu mó trampo instalar tudo denovo, desculpe o blablabla
<hggdh> vitor_makyama: o kubuntu-desktop carrega como dependencias o resto do KDE
<vitor_makyama> hggdh, vc instalou desta forma?
<vitor_makyama> hggdh, o que seria isso? carregar como dependencia?
<hggdh> vitor_makyama: eu instalei (desta última vez) kubuntu; mais tarde, eu 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<hggdh> vitor_makyama: instalando-se o kubuntu-desktop o resto do sistema KDE também é instalado
<vitor_makyama> só pra entender então
<vitor_makyama> hggdh, eu instalo kubuntu-desktop primeiro e depois executo no terminal sudo apt-get install  ubuntu-desktop?
<KurtKraut> vitor_makyama, tudo bem. "Quem tem CPU tem medo" (para não falar o ditado exatamente :P)
<vitor_makyama> KurtKraut, kkkkk né?
<vitor_makyama> kkk
<KurtKraut> :P
<vitor_makyama> hggdh, é isso ai mesmo né?
<hiram> Ola boa noite. sou o mais novo integrant ubuntu
<hiram> alguém quer teclar?
<hiram> é a minha primeira vez q entro nesse schat
<hiram> xchat
<sistematico> hiram, Bem-vindo.
<optimusprimem> sistematico, o/ e ai as novidades
<sistematico> optimusprimem, Várias.
<optimusprimem> algum produto novo ?
<sistematico> optimusprimem, Um encurtador de URL por exemplo :D
<optimusprimem> uia :)
<sistematico> E muitas coisas legais na loja tambem.
<optimusprimem> vou entrar agora
<sistematico> Mas isso é só o começo..
<sistematico> optimusprimem, http://brum.ms nova URL alternativa.
<sistematico> Mais fácil de memorizar e tal.
<sistematico> .ms porque sou do MS, antes que alguem pergunte :)
<sistematico> optimusprimem, Curtiu?
<optimusprimem> pensei que era pais chamado Micro. So.
<optimusprimem> kk sim ta show
<sistematico> MicroSoft Lover.
<sistematico> heh
<optimusprimem> ixi
<sistematico> optimusprimem, To trabalhando num encurtador de URL agora.
<sistematico> optimusprimem, http://brum.ms/u
<sistematico> Mas num tá fácil!
<hiram> O uso de encurtamento de URL pode resultar em alguns inconvenientes sem falar q deixar lento o carregamento
<hiram> ola
<optimusprimem> hiram, Olá.
<hiram> o acesso dar-se-á por mais um servidor
<optimusprimem> Aqui nunca deu problemas, goo.gl - Google URL Shortener
<hiram> blz
<hiram> TO VENDO QUE AQUI SÓ TEM FERA!!
<sistematico> Só.
<hiram> um dia vou ser assim. hehehe
<sistematico> hiram, Visita o meu Blog "pra ficar fera" você tambem! http://blog.brum.ms
<sistematico> hauieuaehiaeuaheiaueaieha
<sistematico> Um forte abraço galera..
<hiram> uhsauhsuahsua
<sistematico> Desculpem as brincadeiras e até mais!
<optimusprimem> lol windows é tenso kk
<optimusprimem> viva ao linux
<optimusprimem> até
<sistematico> Inté.
<hiram> clica no teu botão iniciar > deligar> ok uhsuahsuahusa
<sistematico> hiram, Não uso Windows.
<sistematico> hiram, Mas sou MicroSoft Certified Resseler, infelizmente preciso colocar notícias do Windows, pois meu público-alvo é a "massa".
<hiram> bagunça. srsrs
<sistematico> Mas prometo colocar coisas sobre o Linux no Blog, em breve.
<sistematico> fui..
<hiram> ha.. colocar sobre os meus ataques lá....
<nerywfilho> Ola
<coxa> Estou com problemas no meu repositorios ele não está baixando os programas alguem pode me dizer como faz para arrumar isso ????
<vitorlobo> coxa, qual o erro?
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom ida
<SOUL_OF_R00T> dia
<coxa> vitorlobo, olha aqui  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5647656/
<hiram> bom dia ubunteiros
<vitorlobo> coxa, sudo apt-get autoremove
<vitorlobo> coxa, pra remover as dependencias nao mais necessarias q o sistema pede
<coxa> vitorlobo, blz
<vitorlobo> coxa, depois vc poe sudo apt-get -f install
<coxa> vitorlobo, ta vou fazer a anota aqui ne
<coxa> =)
<coxa> vitorlobo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5647664/
<vitorlobo> coxa, agora sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<coxa> vitorlobo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5647674/
<vitorlobo> coxa,  agora tu poe sudo apt-get install wine
<vitorlobo> coxa,  agora tu poe sudo apt-get install wine -y
<vitorlobo> :P
<hiram> caramba.. o meu hd novamente não esta aparecendo aqui no ubuntun
<hiram> ja to pegando corda!
<coxa> vitorlobo, nao deu cara  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5647682/
<vitorlobo> coxa, o repositorio br ta fora do ar
<vitorlobo> coxa, donde ta tentando baixar
<vitorlobo> coxa, esse é o 12.10?
<coxa> vitorlobo, cara vc usa ubuntu nao usa?? nao tem como vc testar pq ontem um brother falou que tava no ar ele tinha baixado o mesmo programa no pc dele...
<coxa> vitorlobo, meu ubuntu ???
<vitorlobo> sim
<coxa> vitorlobo, eh 12.04 LTS
<vitorlobo> coxa, 64 bits?
<coxa> vitorlobo, cara creio eu que seja 32 em... como faco para ver??
<vitorlobo> coxa, digita uname -a
<coxa> vitorlobo, Linux cx 3.5.0-28-generic #48~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 24 21:43:05 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<vitorlobo> coxa,  32bits
<coxa> vitorlobo, eh isso significa ??
<vitorlobo> coxa,  faz assim
<vitorlobo> coxa,  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<vitorlobo> coxa,  sudo apt-get update
<vitorlobo> coxa,  sudo apt-get install wine1.2
<vitorlobo> coxa, e...n uso ubuntu n rs
<vitorlobo> ja usei mas n uso mais a bastante tempo
<coxa> vitorlobo, vc usa oque man ??
<vitorlobo> coxa, manjaro
<coxa> vitorlobo, numca ouvi falar  =)  olha aki http://paste.ubuntu.com/5647701/
<vitorlobo> coxa, é um fork do arch linux
<vitorlobo> coxa,  a vei..vai na marra
<vitorlobo> coxa,  http://mediafire.com/?7zi68cw59qzkawl
<vitorlobo> coxa,  baixa ça bosta ai
<vitorlobo> coxa,  e quando chegar
<coxa> vitorlobo, ta vendo que estranho q droga cara..
<vitorlobo> coxa,  vc poe dpkg -i nome_do_arquivo.deb
<vitorlobo> coxa, por isso q n uso essa bosta de ubuntu
<vitorlobo> coxa, nunca mais essa dor de cabeça na minha vida
<vitorlobo> eu n suporto isso
<vitorlobo> toda hora um repo sai do ar
<vitorlobo> atualiza eo repositorio terceiro sai do ar
<vitorlobo> e toda hora tem q adicionar um repositorio terceiro pq os oficiais são muito lentos
<vitorlobo> o ubuntu LTS 12.04 por exemplo, no repo oficial, ainda n atualizaram o gimp q ainda ta no 2.6
<vitorlobo> isso é um....absurdo...sendo q  gimp atualizou a mais de 2 anos
<vitorlobo> só agora no 13.04 q atualizaram
<tiagoscd> vitorlobo: não confere
<tiagoscd> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gimp&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all
<tiagoscd> desde 12.10 já está no 2.6
<tiagoscd> 2.8*
<vitorlobo> tiagoscd, confere sim acabei de instalar o 12.04 no pc de minha mae
<tiagoscd> sim, no 12.04 sim
<vitorlobo> tiagoscd, n add nenhum repo terceiro e taquei apt-get install gimp
<vitorlobo> poisé
<tiagoscd> mas você disse que atualizaram somente no 13.04
<vitorlobo> tiagoscd, o 12.10 n conta é tao bugado que...ó
<vitorlobo> melhor pular pro 13
<tiagoscd> vitorlobo: bom, só adicionar o PPA do 2.8
<vitorlobo> tiagoscd, ainda sim, meio tarde nao?
<tiagoscd> e mandar brasa
<tiagoscd> https://launchpad.net/~otto-kesselgulasch/+archive/gimp
<vitorlobo> tiagoscd, o problema de repo terceiro é esse
<coxa> tiagoscd, como faco para add http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gimp&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all  ???
<vitorlobo> de versao em versao 1,2 saem  do ar
<vitorlobo> quem aguenta isso tdo mes
<vitorlobo> =\
<tiagoscd> vitorlobo: você tá reclamando do precise não ter o gimp atualizado ou do repositório não estar funcionando adequadamente?
<vitorlobo> tiagoscd, na verdade o gimp é só um
<vitorlobo> tiagoscd, o sistema no geral é desatualizado se vc quiser se manter somente nos repositórios oficiais
<matheuslc> Cara , estou tentando usar o 13.04 , mas só está dando bug e vou usar ele para dsenvolvimento .. melhor eu utilizar a 12.04 ou usar o Linux Mint ?
<tiagoscd> coxa: você quer instalar o GIMP 2.8 em qual versão?
<vitorlobo> tiagoscd, a frequencia de quebra de pacote será extensa se para cada app vc necessitar adicionar um repositório terceiro
<coxa> tiagoscd, 12.04 lts
<tiagoscd> vitorlobo: sim e não
<vitorlobo> tiagoscd, ele ta tentando instalar o wine e ta dando error 404...no repo br
<tiagoscd> os repositórios oficiais são mantidos "desatualizados" justamente por ser uma versão LTS
<tiagoscd> lembrando que não estão desatualizados efetivamente, mas sim com versões mais antigas que as atuais
<tiagoscd> e a questão do PPA quebrar
<tiagoscd> se o PPA não for de confiança com certeza poderá quebrar
<coxa> vitorlobo, eu ja fiz oque vc falou e agora ???
<vitorlobo> e oq n falta é ppa assim rs
<vitorlobo> =]
<tiagoscd> mas concordo que seria legal se fosse atualizado para nova versão
<vitorlobo> coxa, dpkg -i nomedopacote.deb
<vitorlobo> e seja feliz
<coxa> =)
<tiagoscd> coxa: adiciona o repositório PPA que é melhor
<vitorlobo> tiagoscd, ta gostando dessa ideia de ubuntu rr?
<tiagoscd> pois o GIMP ficará atualizado sempre
<coxa> vitorlobo, ai so entrar no terminal e digita wine ???
<tiagoscd> vitorlobo: acho interessante, mas tenho minhas ressalvas
<vitorlobo> coxa, wine programa.exe que vc quer abrir
<matheuslc> Cara , estou tentando usar o 13.04 , mas só está dando bug e vou usar ele para dsenvolvimento .. melhor eu utilizar a 12.04 ou usar o Linux Mint ?
<coxa> vitorlobo, wine eo nome do programa eh isso ???
<vitorlobo> matheuslc, desenvolvimento em q?
<tiagoscd> matheuslc: você vem em um canal de Ubuntu perguntar se é melhor usar Ubuntu ou Mint. qual a resposta esperada, hehe?
<matheuslc> Desenvolvimento WE
<vitorlobo> coxa, primeiro de tudo, vc conhece o wine? sabe pra q ele serve?
<coxa> vitorlobo, para usar programas que rodam no win para eu usar no linux ..
<vitorlobo> coxa, nao todos, alguns. Ele cria compatibilidade com alguns progrmas do windows....faz uma gambiarra e roda...
<vitorlobo> coxa, mas enfim, se vc quer executar um aquivo .exe do windows, vc digita wine arquivo.exe
<matheuslc> apenas quero saber qual o mais seguro de usar
<matheuslc> já que só estou tendo problemas com o 13.04
<vitorlobo> coxa, mas vc n precisa usar necessariamente o terminal pra isso
<tiagoscd> matheuslc: quais os problemas que tens com o 13.04?
<coxa> vitorlobo, obrigado...  =)
<vitorlobo> coxa,  é so vc mandar abrir o arquivo q vc deseja do windows ...."abrir com wine"
<matheuslc> com Interface
<matheuslc> a Unity que veio
<matheuslc> quando vou logar
<matheuslc> coloca senha , dai volta pra tela inicial
<matheuslc> Instalei o Gnome , dai roda , mas alguns app não abrem no Gnome :/
<tiagoscd> matheuslc: entendi
<coxa> o vitorlobo tu sabe arrumar esse compiz????
<vitorlobo> coxa, ...nao..nem uso compiz
<vitorlobo> coxa, ponga no tiagoscd q ele manja
<coxa> vitorlobo, tranquilo..  vlw
<coxa> tiagoscd, teria como tu me ajudar a arrumar esse compiz , ele paro de funfa e travo as outras areas de trabalho..
<tiagoscd> coxa: coloca sua dúvida aí no canal, se alguém souber lhe ajudará :)
<coxa> vitorlobo, quero baixar uma distro que eu instale ele manualmente qual vc me aconselha?? vou criar uma maquina virtual pq ai qualquer coisa eu so deleto
<coxa> teria como alguem me ajudar a arrumar esse compiz , ele paro de funfa e travo as outras areas de trabalho nao consigo mover nada para elas...
<bergginu> coxa, esclarece  qual a tua versão do ubuntu qual o teu hardware, qual drive de vídeo vc usa e se vc fez alguma alteração recente ou atualização
<coxa> bergginu, minha versao ubuntu 12.04LTS  intel i3, Pl video eh HD 1gb entao nesta parte de atualizacao somente do sistema que o proprio ubuntu pediu .. ai ele paro de funcionar
<bergginu> vc tá usando o unity 2d, agora?
<coxa> bergginu, ahn ?? vixxi cara so novo no linux faz somente 3 semanas q estou com ele ..
<coxa> bergginu, como faco para ver ??
<bergginu> coxa, o compiz é usado na versão padrão do Unity, o ambiente gráfico que vc usa no ubuntu (o painel de lado, com ícones, o dash)
<bergginu> coxa, o Unity 2d é uma versão do Unity mais leve, que não usa o Compiz, que você pode selecionar na hora do login, clicando num ícone que fica do lado esquerdo do nome de usuário
<coxa> bergginu, a
<bergginu> coxa, você está usando o seu computador que está com problemas, agora?
<coxa> bergginu, ta agora lembrei oque vc ta falando...  =)  para ficar no modo que usa o compiz qual seria ?? ai ja logo nele para fazer o teste
<coxa> bergginu, sim...
<bergginu> coxa, então pode ser que você esteja usando o compiz. vamos tirar a prova?
<coxa> bergginu, claro so falar brow
<bergginu> coxa, ok. use o atalho "Ctrl + Alt + t" para abrir um terminal. quando abrir, digite nele o comando "ps aux | grep compiz" exatamente com esta (pode copiar) massem aspas
<coxa> bergginu, coxa@cx:~$ sudo ps aux | grep compiz coxa      5999  0.0  0.0   4400   832 pts/3    S+   10:01   0:00 grep --color=auto compiz
<bergginu> coxa,  pelo visto vc n tá usando compiz. para este comando, n precisa de "sudo" na frente, pois vc pode executá-lo como usuário comum
<bergginu> coxa, o teu sistema com aparência normal?
<coxa> bergginu, vc diz thema ??? se for esta no padrao
<bergginu> coxa, digo, com que cara ela tá? o que sumiu ou mudou?
<coxa> bergginu, a brother sumi ele nao sumiu nada.. mais ele nao funciona os efeitos e nao deixa eu arrastar os programas para as outras areas de trabalho saca ??
<bergginu> coxa, quando vc sai da conta e entra de novo é a mesma coisa?
<coxa> bergginu, sim
<bergginu> coxa, voltei
<bergginu> coxa, fui testar uma coisa aqui e matei meu ambiente gráfico rsrsrs
<coxa> bergginu, kkkk
<coxa> bergginu, entao quando saiu da sessao e volto ele fica da mesma forma
<bergginu> coxa, acho que pode ser que algum outro gerenciador de janelas tenha se sobreposto ou Unity, ou vc ja esteja usando o Unity 2D
<coxa> bergginu, Unity eh uma sessao certo ??? se eu fechar essa aki.. vai parar td que estou fazendo ne ???
<bergginu> coxa, recomendo que vc saísse da conta e tentasse entrar de novo, mas dessa vez, vai lá naquele ícone que te falei. ele vai te dar a chance de escolher o seu ambiente gráfico
<coxa> bergginu, se eu for para abrir outra sessao ele fecha eh isso que quis dizer
<bergginu> coxa, veja qual está selecionado e escolha Unity 2D, por enquanto
<coxa> bergginu, entao qual vc recomenda eu entrar
<coxa> bergginu, 2d ta
<bergginu> coxa, Unity 2D, por enquanto
<coxa> calma ai
<coxa> ok
<coxa> ja volto
<bergginu> coxa, eu espero
<coxa> bergginu, to no ubuntu 2D
<bergginu> coxa, tem várias áreas de trabalho aí?
<coxa> bergginu, cara tem 4 certo padrao desde quando instalei veio com elas
<bergginu> coxa, digo: elas estão funfando ok?
<coxa> sim
<coxa> bergginu, entro em todas normal man
<bergginu> coxa, blz. por enquanto, usa o 2D
<coxa> bergginu, ate entrei em uma diferente desssa que eu estava
<coxa> bergginu, ta
<bergginu> coxa, o problema do com o Compiz, pode ser por conta do Compiz em sí, de configuração ou de aceleração do hardware (driver)
<coxa> bergginu, cara entao tava normal com os efeitos e tudo mais... na parte de hardware creio que nao seja...
<bergginu> coxa, vou er de sair agora p trabalho, cara, mas te deixo 3 opções: vc pode reistalar o driver de sua placa de vídeo, pode ver as configurações d compiz (http://ubuntued.info/como-instalar-o-sistema-de-configuracao-do-compiz) ou pode tentar testar o 13.04, que tá bem legal
<coxa> bergginu, ok obrigado pela ajuda mesmo assim cara vou ver oque faco aqui...
<bergginu> coxa, de qqr forma vc tem o Unity 2D
<bergginu> coxa, boa sorte, cara. dá uma olhada no ubuntued e em outros blogs, que tem bastante coisa. té mais, irmão!
<coxa> t+
<nerywfilho> Pessoal, alguem pode me ajudar. Tinha instalado o Ubuntu 12.04 na mesma partição do Windows e notei que o ubuntu ficava muito lento, para abrir diretorios, e ate mesmo o terminal. Tenho um DELL vostro 3500 core i5 com 4Gb e placa grafica de 512 mb. Acabei desinstalando o 12.04 a agora quero saber um procedimento melhor para usar o 13.04. Se devo criar uma partição e como proceder. Grato!
<nerywfilho> OBS: Só tenho a partição C: HD de 500Gb
<tiagoscd> nerywfilho: sugiro que crie uma nova partição
<tiagoscd> você pode diminuir a partição do Windows pelo próprio Windows
<tiagoscd> só clicar com o direito em Meu computador > Gerenciar > Gerenciamento de discos
<tiagoscd> clica com o direito na partição que deseja diminuir e depois em "Diminuir volume..."
<tiagoscd> feito isso, só fazer boot com o CD do 13.04 e mandar instalar na recém-criada partição
<welligton> estou tentando intalar o ubunto 13.04 nao sai da tela preta com um cod de erro
<welligton> alguem pode me ajudar
<welligton> esta escrito kernel panic-not syncing:attempted to kill init !exitcode+0xoo000009
<Jorge_> estou com problema ao instalar ubuntu num computador velho: problema com PAE nao presente no CPU
<hggdh> Jorge_: 13.04 não tem suporte para processadores i386 sem PAE. Use a 12.04
<twite> como liberar para passar dvdsł
<twite> Using the disk drive, dvd release
<hiram> apanhando aqui pra instalar o google chrome no ubuntu. kkkkk
<hiram> No Rio amazonas, na melhor do que programar no maior rio do Mundo
<hiram> tentei instalar o plugin do flash pelo apt-get.... ai ficou travado tento instalar o google chrome mas diz q tem um processo em andamento. como cancelar o processo anterio (plugin do flash)
<hiram> ja fechei e entrei novamente e sempre da uma mensagem d q ele esta em processamento..
<matheus> porrA que vida gozada, cheio de gente de gozação
<cach> kkkk
<cach> matheus, pq, que aconteceu? quem ta te gozando?
<matheus> essa vida é uma gozação
<matheus> as pessoa bricam com a gente
<matheus> que porra
<cach> !!
<cach> ta foda
<cach> .
<hggdh> @later tell cach fale com os moderadores do canal. Acabas de ganhar um ban por 1 semana
<ubotu-br> hggdh: OK.
<cach> .
<hggdh> @kban --user cach
<matheus> porque está banindo ?
<hggdh> !coc | matheus
<ubotu-br> matheus: O Código de Conduta do Ubuntu define a etiqueta da comunidade, e o respeito a estas regras é solicitado de todos os usuários Ubuntu | http://ubuntu-br.org/codigodeconduta | Para saber como assinar o CoC, veja http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/AssinarCodigoDeConduta
<matheus> você não acha que a vida está gozada ?
<hggdh> matheus: o que eu acho, ou não, da vida nada tem a ver com o comportamento no canal
<matheus> Tudo bem , mas o fato é  que o Ubuntu está uma baita gozação ?
<hggdh> @kban --user matheus
<caioB> o bixo ta pegando
<hggdh> caioB: tudo que pedimos é o respeito às regras de conducta no canal.
<hggdh> bah. conduta
<Guest_____> Oi!
<hggdh> cach_new: fugir do ban é pior...
<hggdh> @kban --host cach_new
<caioB> hggdh ok
<caioB> hggdh estou indo ler as regras
<hggdh> caioB: obrigado
<caioB> [hggdh]: tranks
<Julinux> tiagoscd, ta ae?
<Guest8749> estou com problema.
<Guest8749> instalei o ubuntu 13.
<Guest8749> e instalei o driver de video radeon hd  6290
<Guest8749> depois que faço o login, aparece só o papel de parede
<Andr3z> pessoal instalei o driver de video no ubuntu 13
<Andr3z> e depois do login aparece só o papel de parede
<Andr3z> um notebook radeon hd 6290
<Andr3z> tem como alterar isso
<KurtKraut> Andr3z, eu passei pelo mesmo problema com minha NVIDIA. A solução é um pouco trabalhosa. A quanto tempo você usa Linux?
<Andr3z> a pouco tempo
<Andr3z> instalei a nova versao 13
<Andr3z> como vc resolveu?
<KurtKraut> Andr3z, a volta é grande.
<KurtKraut> Andr3z, no papel de parede, clique com o botão direito e mande criar uma nova pasta. Crie com um nome qualquer
<Andr3z> ok
<KurtKraut> Andr3z, depois abra essa pasta. Pressione CTRL+L para que o gerenciador de arquivos te permita abrir o caminho que você quer
<Andr3z> ok
<KurtKraut> Andr3z, E digite (ou chege por outro meio) na pasta /usr/bin - nesta pasta, procure pelo gnome-terminal e dê dois cliques.
<Andr3z> ok
<KurtKraut> Andr3z, assim você vai abrir o terminal e através dele executaremos os demais comandos.
<Andr3z> ok
<KurtKraut> Andr3z, Nosso primeiro passo é instalar o pacote compizconfig-settings-manager. Para isso, digite: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<KurtKraut> Andr3z, Vai levar alguns minutos de download e para instalar.
<KurtKraut> Andr3z, depois de instalado, rode o seguinte comando: ccsm
<Andr3z> ok
<Andr3z> só um minuto , ta instalando.
<KurtKraut> Andr3z, no ccsm, provavelmente você encontrará um item chamado Unity, ou com o nome do Unity e vai estar desmarcado. Marque ele
<KurtKraut> E ploft, magicamente tudo voltará ao normal
<Andr3z> ok
<KurtKraut> Andr3z, deu certo?
<Andr3z> ta reinciando ak
<Andr3z> nao deu certo
<Andr3z> sim deu certi sim
<Andr3z> certo
<Andr3z> mas toda vez q eu entrar vou ter q fazer isso
<KurtKraut> Andr3z, não. Comigo bastou uma vez.
<Andr3z> valeu
<KurtKraut> Andr3z, de nada. Gastei uma noite inteira para descobrir isso :P
<Andr3z> rsrsrs
<Andr3z> mas esta instalado o driver de video?
<pyxulin> como se faz para redimencionar o hd(partição), quando instalei foi na partição maior, sendo que deveria ser na menor partição
<KurtKraut> Andr3z, se o Unity está rodando creio que sim.
<Andr3z> valeu pela ajuda
<KurtKraut> pyxulin, você não pode redimensionar partições de um HD em uso. Então você terá que entrar com o LiveCD, completar o boot do ubuntu e usar o software gparted para redimensionar.
<Andr3z> ja ia formata e instalar de novo
<KurtKraut> pyxulin, se você for redimensionar uma partição NTFS ou FAT32, mande o Windows fazer scandisk e defrag antes.
<pyxulin> KurtKraut, sim a partição é nfts, como o ubuntu intalou na partição maior, fiquei com pouco espaço
<pyxulin> KurtKraut, gparted é akele que movimento  para divir o espaço?
<pyxulin> KurtKraut, quando instala o ubuntu
<KurtKraut> pyxulin, não, mas é muito similar: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/screens/gparted_1_big.png
<pyxulin> KurtKraut, ok estou vendo o link
<liox_> alguem aqui ja montou algum servidor gateway sms ?
<pyxulin> KurtKraut, como a partição menos esta os arquivos (NTFS), pode perder eles? A partição NTFS tem 30gb e quero que fique 80gb
<KurtKraut> pyxulin, o risco de perder é você fazer o redimensionamento de uma partição NTFS ou FAT32 que esteja muito fragmentada. Por isso indico o scandisk+defrag antes.
<KurtKraut> pyxulin, mas já fiz esse procedimento umas 10 vezes e nunca tive problema. Mas sempre fiz scandisk+defrag antes
<pyxulin> KurtKraut, ok, grato!!!!!
<pyxulin> KurtKraut, que espaço vc recomenda para ubuntu? quantos Gb ?
<KurtKraut> pyxulin, no mínimo 10GB.
<KurtKraut> pyxulin, dá para instalar com menos da metade disso. Mas você começa a instalar programas, a armazenar arquivos etc. e aí acaba ficando com cobertor curto.
<pyxulin> KurtKraut, dediquei 30 Gb mas acho que é muito
<KurtKraut> pyxulin, 30GB é uma boa quantidade para você não ter que se incomodar com isso de novo.
<pyxulin> KurtKraut, sim
<pyxulin> KurtKraut, vou vazer conforme falou,muito obrigado
<KurtKraut> pyxulin, de nada
<trash_> boa noite ai hackers.. blz..
<Granado> boa noite
<chouga> boa noite pessoal!
<chouga> alguém precisa de ajuda?
<Granado> thalisson vc é de que estado?
<Thalisson> Granado: Porque?
<Granado> curiosidade, rsrsrrs
<Thalisson> Ui
<Granado> ????
<Thalisson> Granado: Goiás.
<Granado> catalão goias?
<Thalisson> oO
<Thalisson> Quem é você?
<Thalisson> Hahahahahahaha
<Granado> rrsrsrssr
<Granado> vc tem quantos anos?
<Thalisson> Você é de que estado Granado?
<Granado> goias
<Thalisson> Ummm
<Thalisson> Sim
<Thalisson> Rastriei seu ip
<Thalisson> EPOWAKOEPW
<Thalisson> Granado:
<Thalisson> Quem é você?
<Thalisson> Você ta aqui em Catalão...
<paladinn> talcol granado
<Granado> olha um jogador de wow
<Thalisson> paladinn: Conhece o Granado?
<Thalisson> paladinn:
<paladinn> é marca de um talco
<Thalisson> paladinn:
<Granado> rsrsrrsrs
<Thalisson> Você conhece uma empresa para contratar envio de sms?
<Thalisson> Granado: #software-livre #python-br #linxu4fun #phpavancado
<Granado> ae thalisson quantos anos vc tem?
<Thalisson> Granado: 20
<Thalisson> Granado: Eu sei que você é de Catalão...
<Thalisson> Faz faculdade comigo?
<Granado> vc faz?
<Thalisson> Thalisson diz: Fazul faculdade comigo?
<Thalisson> paladinn:
<Thalisson> Conhece?
<paladinn> nem
<Thalisson> Granado:
<Thalisson> Nome do Host:	187.44.64.146
<Thalisson> IP Address:	187.44.64.146
<Thalisson> País:	 Brazil
<Thalisson> Código do país:	BR (BRA)
<Thalisson> Região:	Goias
<Thalisson> Cidade:	Catal�o
<Thalisson> Código postal:	
<Thalisson> Código tel.:	+55
<Thalisson> Longitude:	-47.95
<Thalisson> Latitude:	-18.1667
<Granado> que bom mais de que lugar é este ip?
<Thalisson> Granado:
<Granado> rsrssrs
<Thalisson> Ta usando internet da WGO
<Thalisson> ?
<Thalisson> Hahahahaha
<Granado> ae vc faz faculdade?
<Thalisson> Granado: Sim.
<Granado> que curso?
<Thalisson> Ciência da Computação
<Granado> bom
<Thalisson> E você? Faz faculdade?
<Granado> sim
<Granado> mat
<Thalisson> Granado: Umm...
<Thalisson> Granado: E como você sabia que eu era de Catalão?
<Granado> rrsrsrs
<Thalisson> Devo conhecer...
<optimusprimem> Thalisson, tem uma empresa fenomenal
<Thalisson> optimusprimem:
<Thalisson> Mande-me
<Thalisson> Eu testei uma...
<optimusprimem> uso no software da empresa que trabalho
<optimusprimem> so um momento
<Thalisson> optimusprimem:
<Thalisson> Eu preciso usar no meu próprio sistema...
<optimusprimem> essa meu colega uso
<Thalisson> Tem API pra usar?
<optimusprimem> http://www.iagente.com.br/clientes/
<optimusprimem> e eu uso essa
<optimusprimem> sim
<optimusprimem> tem
<Thalisson> Eles libera um getway?
<optimusprimem> http://www.zenvia.com.br/produtos/gateway-sms
<Thalisson> Deixa eu ver...
<optimusprimem> você enfia sua proposta
<optimusprimem> vou no pvt com vc
<optimusprimem> é assunto off-topic
<Thalisson> ok
<hggdh> optimusprimem: obrigado, já ia dizer que a conversa estava bastante off-topic
<hggdh> :-)
<optimusprimem> =D
<chouga> alguém precisa de ajuda?
#ubuntu-br 2013-05-10
<shadowdf> boa noite
<optimusprimem> noite
<chouga> boa noite shadowdf
<shadowdf> poderia me ajudar a ajustar a relocao do meu netrunner
<shadowdf> ele está na resolucão correta mas as letras estão muito grandes
<shadowdf> como se tive-se 800x600
<chouga> vai no painel de controle
<chouga> e vai na parte de "vídeo"
<shadowdf> já tentei
<shadowdf> o meu note tem uma placa nvidia
<shadowdf> e ja instalei o drive
<chouga> desculpe mas, nunca usei o Netrunner então...
<shadowdf> ele é uma versão modificada do ubuntu
<shadowdf> no meu caso do kubuntu
<chouga> o problema é esse
<chouga> "modificada"
<chouga> As vezes as mudanças são básicos, mas as vezes...
<chouga> *básicas
<mint-buddha> e quando o verde joga?
<andrecamargo> hi
<andrecamargo> do you speak portuguese ?
<andrecamargo> quem pode me ajudar aí
<robs> KurtKraut, boa noite.
<KurtKraut> robs, aloha
<robs> KurtKraut, ai também ta muito frio?
<KurtKraut> robs, frio é parcialmente subjetivo. Então eu diria que não, está do modo que eu gosto :P
<robs> KurtKraut, aqui por ser 2 andares, creio que o frio seja mais frio do que se esperava hehe
<tiagoscd> !alguem | andrecamargo
<ubotu-br> andrecamargo: Neste canal, um elevado número de pessoas começa retirando suas dúvidas com uma primeira pergunta do tipo 'Alguém poderia... / Será que alguém... / Alguém sabe...' Porque não fazer logo a pergunta que segue esta (a que interessa de verdade), e descobrir? Veja também !detalhes e !melhor.
<andrecamargo> amigos instalei um debian numa máquina virtual hoje
<andrecamargo> mai s instalei de versão completa, e agora como faço para criar um banco de dados
<andrecamargo> é no terminal? e de lá vou dandos os comandos ??
<tiagoscd> andrecamargo: duas observações importantes
<tiagoscd> 1. você precisa dizer qual o banco de dados que pretende utilizar
<andrecamargo> mysql
<tiagoscd> 2. não sei se notou, mas o canal é de ubuntu. a gente até ajuda, mas o indicado é procurar o canal da própria distribuição
<tiagoscd> andrecamargo: digita no terminal
<tiagoscd> sudo apt-get install mysql
<tiagoscd> ele vai pedir a senha
<tiagoscd> e vai fazer a instalação do mysql
<andrecamargo> tiago beleza, é que eu tenho que por na minha pequena empresa
<andrecamargo> aí quero testar o glpi+ ocs inventory
<andrecamargo> já ouviu falar ?
<tiagoscd> creio que sim
<tiagoscd> software para fazer inventário, certo?
<andrecamargo> certo
<andrecamargo> te chamei no reservado.
<tiagoscd> sim, a gente usa ele na Universidade onde trabalho
<tiagoscd> por gentileza vamos manter a conversa aqui, pois o seu problema pode ser o problema de outras pessoas também
<andrecamargo> e tipo eu nunca usei linux
<andrecamargo> hoje que instalei  no meu note em uma VM
<andrecamargo> coloquei um debian no note, mais na empresa tem um ubuntu
<tiagoscd> sim, mas conseguiu fazer a instalação do mysql?
<andrecamargo> tens alguma apostila que possa me recomendar a entender os comandos linux ??
<tiagoscd> tem sim, pera aí
<tiagoscd> andrecamargo: http://www.guiafoca.org/
<andrecamargo> então, não
<andrecamargo> estava seguindo um tutorial de um carinha que conheci  mais me enrolei
<andrecamargo> porque primeiro ele manda instalar o perl, apache e outros
<tiagoscd> andrecamargo: eu não lembro o que precisa pra rodar o OCS
<tiagoscd> mas pra instalar o mysql basta digitar o comando que passei
<andrecamargo> ae tu é da onde ???
<tiagoscd> http://wiki.ocsinventory-ng.org/index.php/Howtos:Install_OCS_on_debian
<andrecamargo> passa teu facebook
<andrecamargo> eu baixei o ocsinventory para windows, se eu por no pen drive tem como por para buscar ??
<tiagoscd> andrecamargo: você precisa baixar a versão para linux
<tiagoscd> para instalar no debian
<tiagoscd> como está no tutorial ali
<andrecamargo> no debian gerou o erro: " E:não foi possivel  criar acesso exclusivo ao diretorio de administração(/var/lib/dpkg/) , é root? "
<tiagoscd> andrecamargo: tente adicionar o termo "sudo " na frente do comando
<andrecamargo> no debian ficará " sudo aptitude install mysql "
<andrecamargo> bash: sudo: comando não encontrado
<tiagoscd> andrecamargo: é, recomendo que procure o canal de debian para auxiliar mesmo
<tiagoscd> o Debian tem particularidades que desconheço
<andrecamargo> tiagoscd: beleza e muito obrigado.
<tiagoscd> disponha
<andrecamargo> tiagoscd:  achei uma iso aqui vou criar outra vm
<andrecamargo> tiagoscd: tenha a versão 10.10  desktop e 10.04 server
<tiagoscd> andrecamargo: recomendo que baixe a versão 12.04 para servidor
<andrecamargo> tiagoscd: tem uma versão 13
<andrecamargo> ela está em fase de teste ??
<tiagoscd> andrecamargo: mas para servidor eu recomendo a 12.04, pois tem suporte prologando (5 anos)
<tiagoscd> andrecamargo: não, ele já é estável, mas tem apenas 9 meses de suporte
<tiagoscd> gente, preciso ir descansar
<tiagoscd> exausto depois de caminhar quase 7km
<tiagoscd> heheh
<andrecamargo> vai nessa Tiago abração
<tiagoscd> abraço, boa noite!
<rodrigo__> oi
<rodrigo__> bom dia
<rodrigo__> não consigo instalar o linux
<rodrigo__> tenho o windows xp mais não consigo instalar através do windows como faço ?
<rodrigo__> não tenho kit
<rodrigo__> baixei o linux ubunto 32 bit recomendado e instalei
<Carlos___> bom dia, alguem pode me dar uma ajuda?
<matheus> Alguém poderia me dizer por qual motivo a cannocial está fodendo o ubuntu desta maneira ?
<Julinux> asd
<Julinux> asd
<Julinux> Como faço para configurar placa de video ATI?
<nazare> como fazer para configura a placa de videu
<Janoski> vitor_makyama:
<vitor_makyama> Janoskie ai tudo bem
<Antonio__> bom dia
<Antonio__> to com um problema na menu principal do meu ubuntu 13.04. eu uso o classsicmenu-indicator e fui editar um item de aplicativo atraves do menu principal e agora sumiu todo o lacarte dos aplicativos. so aparece a parte de "pessoal" Hardware" e Sistema". tem como resetar o menu  lacarte?
<herfasn> Alguém aqui tá usando a Alpha do 13.10? Está estável?
<tiagoscd> herfasn: não estou usando, mas como você bem ressaltou é uma versão pré-alpha
<tiagoscd> não sei se é uma boa ideia contar que ele esteja estável
<hggdh> herfasn: eu ainda n~ao -- estou esperando para que o 'do-release-upgrade -d' funcione. Mas eu não esperaria estabilidade. Se sabes o que estás fazendo, não há problemas. De outra forma, não use a 13.10
<hggdh> herfasn: em outras palavras -- se fores para a 13.10, não terás suporte algum aqui.
<herfasn> Compreendo, lembro que usava na versão alpha do 13.04 e não tive muitos problemas, estável não foi uma palavra muito exata "dava pra usar"
<herfasn> Obrigado mesmo assim ^
<tiagoscd> ah, você deve conseguir usar ele sim, mas sujeito a quebrar a qualquer momento
<hggdh> herfasn: dá para brincar, sim. Mas eu *sei* como recuperar-me de quaisquer problemas
<herfasn> Valeu galera
<Antonio__> oi
<Antonio__> ferrei o meu pc >> error unknown filesystem dual
<Antonio__> help-me
<robs> alguem aqui sabe se tem como instalar o league of legends no linux? achei varios tutoriais explicando como instala tals, mas não conheço ninguem que joga no s.o linux, se alguem aqui joga poderia me falar pra eu ter certeza.
<Brut3_F0rc3> Tarde!
<userx> tg55tgt5g
<samurai_black> Boa tarde.
<Fsantos222> hi
<yangm> oi
<Cyano> Boa tarede pessoal!
<Cyano> *tarde
<Cyano> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<xGrind> Cyano, como faço pra instalar o safari no ubuntu?
<Cyano> Só um momento...
<Cyano> Instala o Wine e depois baixa do site da Apple a versão par wINDOWS
<Cyano> *Windows
<Cyano> *para
<Cyano> ok?
<JoaoSantana> hi ALL
<JoaoSantana> e especialmente para o ZandreBran
<Cyano> Entretanto, se queres um navegador estável e seguro e que funcione bem no Linux use o Mozilla Firefox ou Google Chrome.
<samurai_black> Cyano: eu sugeriria o Chromium, ou até mesmo o Mr Ware Iron
<vitorlobo> Cyano, vc é irmao do CyL ? algo assim?
<JoaoSantana> samurai_black, o Chromium já está atualizando o Flash como o Chrome?
<Cyano> não
<Cyano> O Chromium nunca tera o flash por padrão.
<andre> boa tarde a todos, alguem poderia me ajudar no  final da instalação do ocsinventory ?
<samurai_black> JoaoSantana: não tenho nenhum problema com o flash, simplesmente ponho os restricteds e pronto, tudo funcionando lindo! :D
<JoaoSantana> samurai_black, nem eu tenho problema com o Flash tb :~) just asking.
<Cyano> <andre> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Instalando-o-OCS-Inventory
<samurai_black> JoaoSantana: o Cyano tem toda razão, assim como o Firefox o Chromium é um produto Open Source e regido pela mesma lei é claro.
 * samurai_black o Lubuntu com o Compton fica um delicinha de leve, rápido e bonito! SHOW!
<samurai_black> JoaoSantana: usando o que ai de OS para fins de uso pessoal?
<JoaoSantana> samurai_black, depende. no servidor Ubuntu Server. no desktop FreeBSD.
<JoaoSantana> samurai_black, e agora brincando com o ubuntu gnome
<andre> Cyano: parei no chmod 777 /usr/share/ocsinventory-reports/logs
<samurai_black> JoaoSantana: UBuntu GNOME já usei, bem interessante.
<samurai_black> JoaoSantana: agora to curtindo de mais o LXDE, que DE simples e facil de configurar e bem robusto e levíssimo!
<samurai_black> :D
<andre> cyano: daí ele pede para por no chrome: http://ocs.pti.intra/ocsreports
<JoaoSantana> samurai_black, mas lento demais. Fedora 17 com gnome 3.4 é muito mais rápido que ele.
<andre> cyano: daí não entra
<samurai_black> JoaoSantana: edve ser mais otimizado
<JoaoSantana> samurai_black, aqui na minha paróquia eu tenho quatro máquinas com LXDE
<JoaoSantana> samurai_black, com o debian 6
<samurai_black> JoaoSantana: mas nada que não seja contornando com algumas orinhas de otimizações ;)
<samurai_black> JoaoSantana: to com o Debian 7 LXDE aqui em iso, não instalei não, mas, vou pegar nele no VM
<samurai_black> mas já testei, tá lindo
<samurai_black> :)
<andre> cyano: estava seguindo este tutorial: http://procedimentosemti.com.br/blog/blog2.php/2012/05/30/procedimentos-de-instalacao-e-configurcao-ocs-inventory-ng-v2-0-2-no-gnu-linux-ubuntu-server-lts-v12-04-x64?page=4
<JoaoSantana> samurai_black, depois de sete anos no Ubuntu, acho que é algo natural dele ser mais lento que outras distros.
<JoaoSantana> samurai_black, só no servidor que é mais rápido, muito por causa da orquestração.
<Cyano> Fique atento quanto a versão andre
<Cyano> Vê se a versão do tutorial é a mesma do seu micro
<andre> cyano é ao versão 12.04 server
<samurai_black> JoaoSantana: é isso, mas ele é o que mais muda, os outros são muito conservadores, ai, fica dificil de se estabilizar mesmo, mas, vai melhorar, alias, já eta..
<samurai_black> agora, esse lubuntu, nossa, SHOW
<samurai_black> JoaoSantana: vou baixar o Razor Qt para ver qual é, parece ser bem interessante também.
<JoaoSantana> samurai_black, só tenho problema com o kworker no Ubuntu, por isso fui pro BSD
<samurai_black> um...
<samurai_black> JoaoSantana: recomendo está dica em... http://gnutwoall.wordpress.com/2013/05/09/compton-no-debian-wheezy-lxde/
<samurai_black> fica SHOW o LXDE e ainda por cima continua levíssimo!
<samurai_black> :)
<samurai_black> to usando agora aqui no Lubuntu 12.04.2
<samurai_black> D+
<vitorlobo> JoaoSantana, poutz q diferença hein
<vitorlobo> bsd pra ubuntu rs
<vitorlobo> JoaoSantana, axo dificil agora vc conseguir voltar pra o ubuntu
<vitorlobo> sério
<JoaoSantana> vitorlobo, e apanhando pra entender essa parada de ports
<JoaoSantana> vitorlobo, :) a galera do BSD é mais casca grossa, mas tá dando pra se entender
<vitorlobo> JoaoSantana, nem digo a galera...mas como o sistema funciona mesmo ..é totalmente diferente
<JoaoSantana> samurai_black, esse compton é parente do xcompmgr ? usava esse último, vou testar o compton
<JoaoSantana> vitorlobo, então, por ser totalmente novo no BSD, fazer caca é mais fácil. daí a galera dar uma força só que não
<vitorlobo> JoaoSantana, ja brincou de lego qdo era pequeno? pois,  então....lembra daquela caixa de plastico que guarda o lego? usar o BSD, ou bsd-like, é como vc ganhar uma caixa azul de plastico de lego..com lego dentro obviamente. Você tem todas as peças ali dentro...mas vc mesmo é que tem que monta-las
<JoaoSantana> é isso que me deu dor de cabeça no início, mas tou me adaptando bem.
<JoaoSantana> vitorlobo, fazer minha conexão dsl funcionar foi um parto.
<samurai_black> JoaoSantana: isso, é parente sim. Teste, não vai se arrepender, tá tudo ai o que precisa, eu estou usando e é massa. :)
<JoaoSantana> vitorlobo, depois aprender a navegar na web pelo terminal
<vitorlobo> jonatasnona, já o ubuntu, é o lego já montado
<vitorlobo> JoaoSantana, pvt
<vitor_makyama> Boa tarde Pessoal!
<joelwallis> Olá.
<joelwallis> Estou com um problema no Apache que não consigo resolver.
<joelwallis> tenho arquivos na minha pasta /vagrant/www onde estão arquivos do meu site.
<joelwallis> esses arquivos estão com owner vagrant e grupo vagrant. eu preciso que o apache tenha permissão de escrita com eles estando dessa forma.
<joelwallis> tentei adicionar o usuario www-data ao grupo vagrant, mas parece que o ubuntu não respeita muito isso.
<pyxulin> qual a melhor versao do ubuntu 13.04 - 32 ou 64g  ? micro- dual core 2Ghz - memoria  ddr2  2Ghz
<pyxulin> 32 ou 64b
<pyxulin> qual a melhor versao do ubuntu 13.10 - 32 ou 64 bits  ? micro- dual core 2Ghz - memoria  ddr2  2Ghz  , Obs: nao utilizo muiito grafico, apenas o basico
<KurtKraut> pyxulin, se seu processador suporta 64bits, utilize sempre a versão 64bits.
<KurtKraut> pyxulin, muito embora o fator crítico seja a quantidade de RAM. Como você tem menos que 4GB de RAM, o 64bits não é tão essencial.
<KurtKraut> pyxulin, para quem tem uma máquina com mais que 4GB de RAM, para poder usar essa quantidade de RAM, tem que usar o sistema em 64 bits.
<pyxulin> KurtKraut, ola ! sim , intalei o 64b, so que tenho notado que tem usado muita memoria RAM, meu comp tem apenas 2GB
<pyxulin> KurtKraut, 32 gb seria mais leve?
<hggdh> pyxulin: é 32 *bits*, não GB
<pyxulin> sim
<pyxulin> 32 bits
<hggdh> pyxulin: alias, estás a falar do 13.10 ou do 13.04?
<pyxulin> ultima versao 13.10
<KurtKraut> pyxulin, teoricamente sim, você poderia observar um uso de RAM menor em ambientes 32 bits. Mas é pequeno o suficiente para ser insignificante. Daí a minha recomendação: se seu CPU suporta 64 bits, instale o Ubuntu 64 bits.
<hggdh> pyxulin: 13.10 está em desenvolvimento, e nem ao menos chegou ao alpha. Realmente, não sugiro instalar 13.10
<pyxulin> KurtKraut, hggdh, ok pela dica
<pyxulin> fui conferir sertinho, o que intalei é o ubuntu 13.04  64bits, fiquei na duvida
<robinhood> ola
<chouga> boa noite para todos!
<chouga> alguém precisa de ajuda?
<barna__> nossa, essa é nova, sempre vejo a gelara entrando aki pra pedir ajuda, oferecer ajuda é a primeira vez q vejo!
<chouga> vish
<chouga> Faço isso todos os dias.
<chouga> Gosto de ajudar os iniciantes...
<chouga> Aprendo bastante
<nullck> joelwallis, vc ja tentou fazer sudo www-data touch /vagrant/www/teste  ?
<KurtKraut> barna__, a mecânica não é bem essa. O chouga é pró-ativo mas o costume da casa é quem tem dúvida, fazer logo a pergunta em uma única linha. Sem dar bom dia/boa noite, sem perguntar se alguém pode ajudar, sem perguntar se alguém entende do assunto XYZ etc.
<KurtKraut> barna__, Porque entrar aqui e perguntar se alguém pode ajudar é tão desnecessário quanto entrar em uma pizzaria e perguntar se fazem pizza. É melhor queimar esta etapa logo e partir para a pergunta (ou para o pedido da pizza).
<barna__> KurtKraut, to ligado, frequendo o canal a 5 anos!
<coxa> Estou com problemas para winstalar o wine  ele está dando esse recado (Failed to fetch http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libh/libhttp-cookies-perl/libhttp-cookies-perl_6.00-2_all.deb 404  Not Found falha ao baixar arqiuvos dos pacotes - verifique sua conexão ) oque pode ser ????
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<chouga> Caro coxa, qual é a sua distro?
<barna__> coxa, ele num ta conseguindo achar esse arquivo nos reps. qual versão do ubuntu e do wine vc ta instalando?
<coxa> chouga, ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<coxa> barna__, cara eu to tentando instalar ele pela central de programas ubuntu
<chouga> ok
<chouga> Você instalou do zero ou atualizou?
<coxa> chouga, do zero cara acabei de instalar ele..  =)
<coxa> chouga, so que quando ele tava instalando ele baixou umas atualizações aqui...
<barna__> coxa, ja tentou mandar instalar de novo, aki ele ta achando esse pacote!
<barna__> 22,8 kb
<KurtKraut> coxa, dê sudo apt-get update e tente instalar de novo.
<chouga> ok
<chouga> bem, você sabe usar o synaptic?
<barna__> chouga, no 12.04 num tem synaptic pre-instalado, tem q instalar primeiro!
<chouga> eu sei
<chouga> Não perguntei se já vinha pré-instalado, perguntei se ele sabia usar.
<chouga> responde coxa
<joelwallis> nullck, vou testar agora. foi mal, tinha ido comprrar um rango.. programar dá fome :P
<nullck> hahuhaa rlx
<coxa> kurtkraut, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5652745/
<coxa> oxi ele saiu
<coxa> barna__, se liga nesse recado http://paste.ubuntu.com/5652745/
<chouga> coxa
<coxa> chouga, olha http://paste.ubuntu.com/5652745/
<joelwallis> nullck, root@vagrant4drupal:/vagrant/www# su www-data touch info.php# output: sh: 0: Can't open touch
<chouga> use assim: apt-get update --fix-missing
<nullck> joelwallis,  eh normal isso msm .. www-data eh usuario do sistema
<coxa> chouga, eu apt-get update --fix-missing ???
<joelwallis>  mas eu preciso q ele tenha acesso a arquivos que pertencem ao usuario vagrant e grupo vragrant
<joelwallis> vagrant*
<nullck> joelwallis, o diretorio vargrant quem eh o dono
<joelwallis> já adicionei o www-data ao grupo vagrant, e mesmo assim, nada
<nullck> vagrant
<joelwallis> vagrant:vagrant
<chouga> usou?
<joelwallis> tudo abaixo de /vagrant está ownado como vagrant:vagrant
<nullck> e o dir vagrant  ?
<coxa> chouga, sim ....
<joelwallis> tb
<chouga> sudo apt-get --fix-broken
<coxa> chouga, eu????
<coxa> =/
<chouga> sim
<coxa> ta
<coxa> chouga, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5652771/
<chouga> sudo apt-get remove --fix-broken
<chouga> tenta isso
<chouga> e depois isso:  sudo apt-get purge --fix-broken
<coxa> chouga, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5652782/
<chouga> ok
<chouga> agora tenta instalar novamente o wine
<chouga> sudo apt-gt install wine
<coxa> ta
<chouga> *apt-get
<coxa> chouga, deu o mesmo problema
<chouga> deixa eu ver?
<coxa> chouga, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5652787/
<chouga> você tirou uma nova ou me mostrou a antiga?
<coxa> chouga, é a nova cara
<coxa> ta dando o mesmo erro
<coxa> estranho isso
<chouga> sabe usar o synaptic?
<chouga> relaxa que vai dar tudo certo
<coxa> chouga, +ou-
<chouga> já passei por problemas maiores
<coxa> chouga, se não me engano instalei ele aqui
<chouga> faz o seguinte
<coxa> chouga, diga brow
<chouga> entra nele como root
<coxa> :D
<coxa> como ??
<chouga> vai no Unity e digita synaptic
<chouga> e aperta enter
<chouga> Sabe ir?
<robinhood> alguem ja instalou impressora sansung no ubuntu?
<chouga> essa barra ai do lado esquerdo da tela
<chouga> o promeiro botão
<chouga> *primeiro
<coxa> chouga, ta aberto cara
<robinhood> chouga, ja instalou impressora sansung no ubuntu?
<chouga> só um momento robinhood
<chouga> vou ajudar o coxa depois ajudo você, ok?
<robinhood> nullck, barna__ kurtkraut
<robinhood> ja instalou impressora sansung no ubuntu?
<robinhood> chouga, tudo bem
<robinhood> é que instalei 1 driver que baixei no site da sansung um ../script
<robinhood> so queria saber como faço pra ver se a impressora ta ok digo detectou
<chouga> bem, agora clica em "Recarregar"
<coxa> chouga, cara apareceu varios falhou la
<coxa> chouga, so que nao deu tempo de ver
<chouga> robinhood, vai em "configurações do sistema" e depois em "impressora"
<chouga> então coxa, seu problema é configuração
<coxa> chouga, ixi e agora man??
<chouga> Provavelmente você querendo ou não usou erroneamente o root
<robinhood> chouga, achou la sansung clp-300
<chouga> então reconheceu robinhood
<robinhood> mais a minha impressora é outro modelo
<robinhood> oO
<chouga> tenta imprimir alguma coisa
<robinhood> e eu baixei o tar.gz certo direto no site da sansung
<chouga> coxa, sabe reinstalar o sistema?
<robinhood> vo tentar aqui
<robinhood> so queria uma outra informação
<chouga> robinhood, esquece driver de fabricante
<coxa> chouga, cara se eu reinstalar vou perde td que esta aqui ne ???
<robinhood> no liboffice é possivel, fazer etiquetas?
<robinhood> aquelas de envio de correios?
<chouga> coxa, faz o backup e depois formata
<coxa> chouga, cara como pode ser configuracao se acabei de instalar ele ???
<chouga> coxa, você deve ter configurado mal...
<coxa> chouga, ueh deixei ele configurar td sozinho nao fiz nada so mandei instalar... so isso..
<chouga> Deve ter instalado alguma dependência que deu conflito com outros programas ou algo do gênero
<coxa> chouga, blz cara obrigado vou ver oque faco aqui.. :D
<robinhood> po esse open office faz etiquetas
<robinhood> massa
<chouga> coxa
<robinhood> esse liboffice é mesma coisa do open office?
<coxa> chouga, diga
<chouga> eu já tive este problema, foi exatamente o que estou falando
<robinhood> coxa, qual seu problema amigo?
<coxa> chouga, ta vou ver oque faco aqui cara...
<chouga> Reintalei e apenas instalei os programas que necessitava
<coxa> robinhood, tentando instalar o wine mais ele ta dando problemas http://paste.ubuntu.com/5652787/
<chouga> Com certeza há uma maneira de resolver o seu problema sem formatar
<coxa> chouga, eh vou ver oque faco...
<chouga> Entretanto a formatação além de rápida resolve "TODOS" os problemas de uma vez
<barna__> coxa, ja tentou colocar o rep do wine?
<robinhood> ChanServ,
<barna__> coxa, http://www.winehq.org/download/ubuntu
<robinhood> ops
<coxa> barna__, ahn? cara sou novo no linux  >D
<robinhood> coxa,  da apt-get -f install
<chouga> Logo o tempo que você ficar garimpando a internet atrás da solução, eu já formatei e configurei
<robinhood> ja tentou?
<coxa> chouga, kkkkk
<robinhood> chouga, problema dele é nas depedencias
<robinhood> alguma bosta ta dando conflito
<chouga> eu falei isso
<coxa> robinhood, coxa@cx:~$ sudo apt-get -f install Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto Construindo árvore de dependências Lendo informação de estado... Pronto 0 pacotes atualizados, 0 pacotes novos instalados, 0 a serem removidos e 0 não atualizados.
<robinhood> ta na cara
<coxa> cara
<chouga> eu sei
<robinhood> coxa, atualiza seu linux
<chouga> foi o que eu disse
<robinhood> apt-get upgrade
<coxa> serio ter que reinstalar td eh fogo
<robinhood> coxa, so me diz 1 coisa
<chouga> nem atualiza a lista de pacotes...
<robinhood> voce quer wine pra que?
<robinhood> emular jogos?
<coxa> robinhood, jogos e alguns programas por exemplo adobe After efects
<chouga> Uma coisa é certa robinhood, dependência do ubuntu não quebra sozinha
<robinhood> coxa, instala o virtualbox
<robinhood> e cria 1 vm windows
<chouga> a interface cadeira/teclado tanque ajudar um pouco
<robinhood> o wine é bem quebra galho
<robinhood> maioria das coisas nao rodam nele
<chouga> *tenque
<coxa> kkkk
<coxa> eh to pensando em fazer isso
<coxa> kk
<robinhood> chouga,  verdade, ubuntu é bem montado
<robinhood> aqui eu uso kubuntu
<chouga> eu sei
<robinhood> rs
<robinhood> nao sou muito fan de gnome
<chouga> uso o ubuntu desde o 8.04
<robinhood> chouga, rs eu ja usei o 8 varios, mais curto coisa leve
<robinhood> o kubuntu por ser kde rola direitinho aqui
<robinhood> o ubuntu gnome da umas travadinhas
<robinhood> rs
<chouga> coxa
<coxa> chouga, diga brow
<chouga> Sério, vai por mim
<robinhood> instala 1 virtualbox
<coxa> chouga, entao demora d+ para reinstalar
<robinhood> baixa 1 iso do windows xp no thepiratebay
<robinhood> e seja feliz
<coxa> chouga, apesar da minha maquina ser boa
<coxa> robinhood, eu tenho XP aqui  xD
<chouga> Formata seu sistema, atualiza e depois baixa o programa virtualbox e cria uma máquina virtualbox com o windows
<coxa> chouga, eu ja instalei o virtualbox
<chouga> mas formata seu sistema antes
<chouga> o que adiante ter o windows na vm se o seu ubuntu nem atualiza?
<chouga> *adianta
<robinhood> o wine é muito ruim
<robinhood> sempre foi
<robinhood> ele é quebra galho
<robinhood> pra emular coisas simples
<chouga> É certo que tem algo errado no sistema
<chouga> E pelo pouco que entendo, tenho certeza que é problema de dependência
<robinhood> chouga,  tambem acho
<robinhood> ou ele fez caca na instalação
<robinhood> kkk
<chouga> exato
<coxa> olha
<chouga> formatando provavelmente resolverá
<coxa> agora lembrei quando comecei a instalacao
<chouga> *provavelmente
<coxa> coloquei la instalar algo soft terceiro mp3 bem no comeco
<coxa> sera que foi isso ??
<robinhood> oO
<chouga> depende
<chouga> eu nunca uso essa opção
<robinhood> use sempre os repositorios oficiais
<chouga> Até porque eu depois instalado os codecs pelo medibuntu
<chouga> faça o seguinte meu caro
<chouga> Faça uma instalação PURA
<coxa> nossa
<coxa> vai demora pacas
<coxa> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<robinhood> oO
<coxa> ai deixa eu fala
<robinhood> demora nada
<coxa> quando vc instala ele conectado a internet ele faz atualizacao sozihno ne
<coxa> sozinho*
<robinhood> nao uso ubuntu faz seculos
<chouga> ele apenas baixa os pacotes de idiomas
<robinhood> vou dar 1 saida
<coxa> chouga, entao isso ele baixo mesmo.. mais dps de instalado ele baixo mais umas coisas aqui..
<robinhood> depois eu volto
<robinhood> chouga,  vlw pela moral
<coxa> robinhood, ok vlw...
<coxa> =)
<robinhood> coxa, faça oque o chouga disse, reinstale isso, pra evitar futuras dor de cabeça.
<robinhood> fui
<coxa> bom vou la fazer isso
<coxa> ver oque vai dar
<coxa> kkkk
<coxa> fuiiiii
<chouga> filho
<chouga> calma
<chouga> você sabe fazer?
<chouga> http://ubuntued.info/como-instalar-o-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin-e-primeiros-passos
<chouga> leia com calma
<chouga> formatação é coisa séria
<coxa> cara ei colocar o CD aki e manda reinstalar td do ZERO
<chouga> cuidado
<chouga> leia o artigo
<coxa> ok
<chouga> Lembre-se do ditado: Quem faz mal feito, faz duas vezes
<coxa> kkk
<coxa> ai se liga unica coisa que marquei foi esse aqui http://ubuntued.info/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/02_1/vlcsnap-2012-05-02-02h01m46s217.jpg
<chouga> não marca nada
<coxa> ok
<coxa> vou la velho ja volto
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<paladinn> eu
#ubuntu-br 2013-05-11
<chouga> qual o seu problema meu caro?
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<robin`rua> esse
<robin`rua> coxa
<robin`rua> parece ser guri de 15 anos
<robin`rua> pelo jeito de digitar
<robin`rua> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<chouga> coxa?
<robin`rua> sim
<robin`rua> "se liga"
<chouga> ele ja saiu...
<robin`rua> isso eu falava quando tinha 15 anos
<robin`rua> kkkkkk
<robin`rua> chouga, sim, voce tem quantos anos?
<chouga> 18
<robin`rua> oO
<robin`rua> porra sou velhote aqui
<robin`rua> kkk
<chouga> ..?:
<paladinn> tenho 53 :P
<robin`rua> paladinn, oO
<robin`rua> tambem nao tenho tanto
<robin`rua> kkkkkk
<robin`rua> to na casa dos 26
<paladinn> pois é cara
<paladinn> sou tipo denis ritchie
<paladinn> stallman
<paladinn> mad dog
<robin`rua> kkkkkk
<robin`rua> paladinn,  o foda que o tempo passa, voce ve niveis de conversa de kurumins. e voce pensa caralho eu ja fui assim.
<robin`rua> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<paladinn> caraio, a primeira lição que tenho a passar a juventude é nunca julgue ninguém por nada nessa vida
<Jaspion32>  boa noite... todos..!!
<hggdh> !coc | robin`rua
<ubotu-br> robin`rua: O Código de Conduta do Ubuntu define a etiqueta da comunidade, e o respeito a estas regras é solicitado de todos os usuários Ubuntu | http://ubuntu-br.org/codigodeconduta | Para saber como assinar o CoC, veja http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/AssinarCodigoDeConduta
<hggdh> robin`rua: por favor cuidado com a linguagem
<hggdh> paladinn: vale para ti também
<hggdh> rmsfilter
<Skyfullcs> CyL: ae amigo tudo bem ?
<Skyfullcs> como faço pra instalar minha placa de rede quando nao reconhece o driver
<kernel> alguem me ajuda no particionador Gnu Parted?
<etacarinae> boa noite pessoas, alguem pode me ajudar com wifi usb, preciso muito dela!
<vitorlobo> etacarinae, e precisa entrar com nick de muié pra pedir ajuda veio?
<vitorlobo> o.o
<etacarinae> etacarinae é uma estrala encontrada na constelação de carina, apenas um bilhão de vezes maior que o nosso sol, mas não sei se é uma estrala femia não...!1
<etacarinae> vitorlobo, vc pode me ajudar?
<annakamilla> oi vitorlobo
<vitorlobo> annakamilla, \o/
<Skyfull> hggdh: Boa noite poderia me ajudar tirando uma duvida ?
<Skyfull> !help
<ubot2`> Factoid 'help' not found
<annakamilla> netsplit
<ubotu-br> Por favor, não pergunte se pode sanar suas dúvidas, apenas faça sua pergunta (numa ÚNICA linha e aqui no canal, para que outros possam facilmente acompanhar a mesma). Se alguém souber a resposta, vai lhe dizer assim que possível. Veja também sobre !paciencia ;-)
<An0nDW> Good Night.
<An0nDW> Booa noitee !
<robs_> Alguem joga league of legends no linux?
<uBandit> hello to all
<Bruno> oi
<Bruno> hola
<blueeyes> olá, gente!
<blueeyes> boa noite!
<blueeyes> vou fazer a experiência de trocar o windows elo ubuntu, mas preciso de fazer algumas perguntas a alguém mais experiente no assunto.
<blueeyes> há alguém na sala com quem eu possa conversar sobre algumas dúvidas que tenho a respeito deste sistema operacional?
<blueeyes> \quit
<optimusprimem>  
<JoaoSantana> bom dia pessoas
<JoaoSantana> vitorlobo, o/
<JoaoSantana> ZandreBran, o/
<JoaoSantana> bom dia, alguém tem uma dica para se livrar do bug do kworker?
<CyL> JoaoSantana: Pode esclarecer qual bug?
<JoaoSantana> CyL, kworker está consumindo entre 90% a 100% de CPU
<JoaoSantana> CyL, esse processo aparece do nada, consumindo CPU tantas quantas forem.
<JoaoSantana> CyL, tenho dois núcleos e ambos estão a 90% agora.
<JoaoSantana> CyL, não acontecia isso no 12.04
<CyL> JoaoSantana: Vc fez alguma atualização do kernel?
<JoaoSantana> CyL, pensi nisso também, por isso não atualizei o kernel quando voltei pro 13.04, mas ainda assim tá acontecendo.
<JoaoSantana> CyL, *pensei
<JoaoSantana> CyL, vi muita gente comentando desse bug, com instruções de como resolver, mas que não resolvem.
<CyL> JoaoSantana: Eu não etendi. "Quando voltei pro 13.04"? Esse não é o release mais recente?
<JoaoSantana> CyL, estava no 12.04, instalei o 13.04, vi o bug, voltei para o 12.04, pensei que pudesse ser kernel, então "voltei pro 13.04" sem atualizar o kernel depois de instalá-lo.
<CyL> JoaoSantana: Ok, então vc está com o 13.04 com o kernel que vem por padrão, e sabe que esse bug acontece tanto no kernel padrão quanto no mais atual, mas só no 13.04, é isso?
<JoaoSantana> CyL, também ocorre nos kernels do quantal, pelo que apurei. e também com outras distros derivadas do Ubuntu.
<CyL> JoaoSantana: Vc tem habilidade para ler textos em inglês?
<JoaoSantana> CyL, sim. Vi muitos relatos no Ask Ubuntu e outros sites anglos, mas as soluções que apresentam (como alterar o valor de drm_kms_helper) não funcionam.
<JoaoSantana> CyL, ainda assim, me manda o link, nunca se sabe :)
<CyL> JoaoSantana: Acho que esse link dá uma visão mais geral sobre o problema, e uma boa estratégia para tentar solucioná-lo http://askubuntu.com/questions/33640/kworker-what-is-it-and-why-is-it-hogging-so-much-cpu
<JoaoSantana> CyL, esse foi um dos primeiros links que Aquele-Que-Tudo-Sabe me deu... já não faço uso constante de RSS nem de email, nem tenho hw atachado no PC como webcam, etc.
<JoaoSantana> CyL, só uso essa máquina para trabalho leve. inclusive tou com um texto no LibreOffice travado... única forma do PC voltar é reiniciando a quente.
<JoaoSantana> CyL, obrigado pela ajuda, vou continuar procurando uma solução.
<CyL> JoaoSantana: Veja bem, pode ser um problema que algum driver de um hardware 'permanente' da sua máquina
<CyL> *com algum driver
<JoaoSantana> CyL, tenho essa impressão tb, pq na lista do kernel o Linus falou algo sobre isso estar afetando máquinas com video Intel
<JoaoSantana> CyL, sem videoboard para testar, porém.
<JoaoSantana> CyL, o que mais chateia é que sempre se evitou quebrar coisas na userland, e na prática é onde mais tem-se quebrado coisas no kernel.
<JoaoSantana> voltei
<CyL> JoaoSantana: e eu tinha digitado um textão e deletei pq vc tinha ido :O
<JoaoSantana> CyL, :(
<JoaoSantana> CyL, reboot, a única forma de me ver livre disso...
<CyL> JoaoSantana: De qualquer forma, já tenou, por desencargo de consciência, trocar de DE?
<JoaoSantana> CyL, já. Vi isso acontecer com o KDE, com o LXDE e com o Cinnamon. Além do GS.
<JoaoSantana> CyL, LXDE não, com o XFCE
<CyL> JoaoSantana: é irônico, mas a comunidade Linux há anos se acostumou a achacalhar o windows por problemas de estabilidade, e agora amarga o mesmo problema
<CyL> JoaoSantana: Se é que isso serve de consolação :/
<JoaoSantana> CyL, muita coisa eu mesmo falei aqui no IRC quanto a isso. O tempo me fez ver que não estamos em melhor situação.
<JoaoSantana> Perdi meu texto no LO...
<CyL> :(
<Gabriel__> preciso do ubuntu server
<CyL> Gabriel__: é só fazer o download
<Gabriel__> que ond
<Gabriel__> vc tem o link
<CyL> no site do ubuntu
<Gabriel__> ubuntu.com
<Gabriel__> ou ubuntu-br.org/
<CyL> Gabriel__: isso
<CyL> Gabriel__: tanto faz
<CyL> Gabriel__: os dois direcionam para os mesmos servidores
<Gabriel__> no ubuntu-br.org/ não acho o link
<Gabriel__> ok
<Gabriel__> vou tentar
<JoaoSantana> Gabriel__, qual versão do servidor você quer?
<Gabriel__> obrigado!!
<CyL> Gabriel__: se quer algo mais específico, tente ubuntu.com
<Gabriel__> qual a mais estavel?
<Gabriel__> acho que vou pegar 12.4
<CyL> Gabriel__: como é para servidor, eu recomendaria 12.04
<JoaoSantana> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server
<Gabriel__> Blz
<CyL> JoaoSantana: pode ser relevante para vc http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10846747/origin-of-a-kworker-thread
<JoaoSantana> Gabriel__, pegue a 12.04 como o CyL falou
<CyL> JoaoSantana: ensine a pescar, não dê o peixe :)
<Gabriel__> heheh
<Gabriel__> mesmo assim agradeço
<Gabriel__> os dois
<Gabriel__> CyL
<Gabriel__> eu já estava baixando
<Gabriel__> só queria saber se esse link estava no ubuntu-br.org/
<Gabriel__> eu não conseguir acha lá
<herbert> Bom dia galera, alguém saberia me dizer como faço para remover um grupo de usuário? pergunto por que instalei o proftpd no meu servidor, e percebi que não irei utilizá-lo, então removi, só que ficou o grupo que adicionei para trás...
<CyL> herbert: bom, não tem muito problema o grupos ficar para trás, mas...
<CyL> herbert: /etc/group
<CyL> herbert: só edite o arquivo se souber o que está fazendo
<JoaoSantana> CyL, está ajudando o link que você me passou, obrigado
<CyL> JoaoSantana: disponha
<herbert> Obrigado CyL, eu conferi lá mesmo, estava na dúvida mesmo se tinha algum comando no shell que faria melhor sem necessidade de editar, obrigado novamente =)
<CyL> herbert: existe um comando, mas nesse caso específico editar o arquivo me parece ser a melhor forma
<herbert> hummmm... entendi... =)
<CyL> herbert: usermod, se estiver curioso
<herbert> Obrigado CyL, vou conferir  =)
<coxa> Alguem pode me dizer se tem como baixar as atualizações e gravar em CD ???
<JoaoSantana> coxa, aptoncd
<coxa> JoaoSantana, não entendi cara ?
<herbert> coxa, ele falou do programa aptoncd, nele você pode fazer uma cópia dos pacotes baixados para um CD ou DVD
<herbert> se não me engano já vem instalado, mas pode usar o apt-get install aptoncd caso não esteja..
<herbert> mais detalhes http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/
<coxa> herbert, ok.. vou la dar uma olhada
<coxa> vlw
<coxa> herbert, achei td aqui ja ate gravei obrigado brow
<coxa> ?d
<coxa> :D
<herbert> =) disponha
<coxa> herbert, qual melhor navegador firefox ou mozila??
<samurai_black> Boa tarde.
<herbert> Boa tarde
 * samurai_black :)
<herbert> coxa, não entendi... o firefox é o navegador da mozilla... seria o Chrome?
<coxa> kkk
<coxa> ops
<coxa> herbert, eh qual melhor  navegador
<herbert> kkkk tranquilo...
<coxa> herbert, sou novo to acostumando ainda...  =)
<herbert> acho que isso é mais pessoal, tanto o Chrome quando o Firefox são ótimos navegadores =)
<herbert> em questão de memória, talvez o firefox sai ganhando em PCs com pouca memória...
<coxa> entendi...
<coxa> vou ver aqui fazer uns testes
<herbert> faz sim =) eu tenho vários aqui, Chrome Firefox Opera Chromium, mas utilizo mais o Chrome =) pq ele já me adaptei com ele e tem algumas extensões que utilizo muito nele que não tem no firefox
<coxa> entendi cara
<coxa> :D
<adfer> ola  tenho o ubuntu 12.04 instalado queria saber como atualizar para a verção  13.04 sem precisar instalar tudo denovo
<coxa> adfer, so baixar o 13.04 e manda ele atualizar
<adfer> valeu cara
<coxa> adfer, eu pelo menos fiz assim cara
<adfer> entendo e que so meio novo no ubuntu muito novo na verdade
<coxa> adfer, cara eu tb mais eu tinha uma versao antiga e fiz isso para atualizar no meu
<herbert> tem o apt-get dist-upgrade pelo terminal
<adfer> e qual seria o comando pra atualização
<coxa> herbert, ele tb nao tem uma opçao de atualizar o sistema automaticamente ???
<coxa> herbert, vc ja mudou  o thema do seu ubuntu ??
<adfer> eu não!
<herbert> adfer, para atualização de programas pode utilizar o apt-get upgrade, para atualizar a versão do Ubuntu apt-get dist-upgrade
<adfer> valeu cara vo tenta !!
<coxa> herbert, vc ja mudou  o thema do seu ubuntu ??
<herbert> coxa,  sim, utilizei o tema faenza se não me engano
<coxa> herbert, vc baixou o thema daki o http://gnome-look.org  ???
<coxa> herbert, quero aprende muda =)
<herbert> coxa, eu utilizei desse exemplo aqui
<herbert> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/announcing-webupd8-themes-ppa.html
<herbert> os pacotes dos temas você pode conferir aqui também https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/themes
<coxa> herbert, vou ver...  =)
<coxa> herbert, como faco para ver como vai ficar os themas ??
<coxa> herbert, sou novo com linux tb... to aprendendo..
<coxa> herbert, ai como faco para mudar os themas??
<herbert> instala o ubuntu-tweak
<herbert> que nele você consegue alterar os temas
<herbert> http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<coxa> herbert, como instalo ???
<coxa> instalei ja era
<coxa> :D
<rasec> oi
<coxa> herbert, ta ai ??
<coxa> herbert, cara como faço para usar os themas nessse ubuntu-Tweak ??
<herbert> abra o ubuntu-tweak e vá em ajustes, depois tema
<coxa> Alguem pode me dizer se tem algum programa no proprio ubuntu para fazer backup do sistema todo ???
<coxa> Alguem pode me dizer se tem algum programa no proprio ubuntu para fazer backup do sistema todo ???
<xGrind> coxa, ja deu uma procurada no googlee?
<coxa> xGrind, procurando
<coxa> xGrind, vc sabe me dizer???
<coxa> Alguem poderia me dizer se eu mudar aqui para o zRAM tirando o SWAP, mesmo tendo um PC razoavelmente bom deixaria meu PC mais rapido ???
<coxa> Alguem poderia me dizer se eu mudar aqui para o zRAM tirando o SWAP, mesmo tendo um PC razoavelmente bom deixaria meu PC mais rapido ???
<coxa> 2w3
<coxa> Alguem poderia me dizer se eu mudar aqui para o zRAM tirando o SWAP, mesmo tendo um PC razoavelmente bom deixaria meu PC mais rapido ???
<adfer> pra atualizar e so ir em atualizador de programas e chamar as atualizações
<adfer> valeu ai galera
<adfer> coxa ele tem sim como atualizar altomaticamente
<vitorlobo_> coxa, n muda praticamente nada
<vitorlobo_> coxa, nao no ubuntu
<adfer> sim no ubuntu
<vitorlobo_> adfer, n tem diferença swap e zram no ubuntu
<KurtKraut> coxa, quanto de RAM você tem?
<coxa> KurtKraut, 4GB
<jamilson> boa tarde
<coxa> KurtKraut, to querendo tirar algumas coisas que não vou usar para deixar ele mais rapido saca...
<KurtKraut> coxa, não é uma quantidade pequena a ponto de faltar e fazer SWAP em um uso cotidiano, mas avalio como pequena para usar o zRAM.
<KurtKraut> coxa, para o zRAM você tem que ter uma quantidade excessiva e ociosa de RAM, o que não é o caso.
<coxa> KurtKraut, a entendi...
<jamilson> alguem manja configuração de rede ? minha rede vive caindo... puxo internet da casa de um cara e a rede vive caindo. ja botei IP fixo em todas as maquinas mas o prloblema persiste
<coxa> KurtKraut, cara estou lendo esse artigo aqui, para deixar meu sistema mais rapido vc me aconselha a seguir ele ou tem outro melhor ??? http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/como-deixar-seu-ubuntu-mais-rapido.html
<KurtKraut> coxa, qual é o seu processador?
<coxa> KurtKraut, Processador Core i3 CPU540 @ 3.07GHZ 4GB RAM
<KurtKraut> coxa, e na sua percepção o Ubuntu é lento?
<KurtKraut> jamilson, E com Windows fica estável ou caiu do mesmo jeito?
<coxa> KurtKraut, cara na verdade quero deixar ele mais leve para que eu passa instalar outras maquinas virtuais
<KurtKraut> coxa, então experimente o Xubuntu ou Lubuntu.
<jamilson> KurtKraut,  instalei o ubuntu em quase todos os pcs onde puxo a internet hehehe mas o problema não é do sistema. cai p todo mundo. sendo necessario desligar e ligar o modem p a internet funcionar
<KurtKraut> jamilson, Pela sua descrição não me parece ser um problema com o Ubuntu.
<coxa> KurtKraut, sao distro Xubuntu e Lubuntu ??
<KurtKraut> coxa, são derivados do Ubuntu que usam menos RAM.
<coxa> KurtKraut, legal.. vou ver aqui pq quero fazer no windows tb saca cara
<coxa> KurtKraut, quero montar um servidor de e-mail no meu linux e testar nos programas
<jamilson> KurtKraut,  instalei o ubuntu em quase todos os pcs onde puxo a internet hehehe mas o problema não é do sistema. cai p todo mundo. sendo necessario desligar e ligar o modem p a internet funcionar
<herbert> Alguém sabe onde acho a descrição dos programas no pacote "mail-server^"? instalei aqui só que não consigo desinstalar com o purge
<jamilson> KurtKraut,  não. o problema é na rede mesmo . tinha colocado ip fixo em todas as maquinas mas agora estou usando um router e outro rapaz tambem... aí acho que cai por isso
<jamilson> KurtKraut,  talvez haja algum tipo de conflito entre os ips
<coxa> KurtKraut, cara qual versao que esta o Xubuntu ???
<adfer> alguem ja atualizou o sistema para o 13.04 ?
<adfer> o que mudou?
<herbert> adfer, eu estou no 13.04
<adfer> herbert, e o que vc me diz?
<herbert> acho que deu uma melhorada no Unity, e o kernel é um dos mais novos... a relação total do que mudou eu não sei...
<KurtKraut> coxa, a mesma que o Ubuntu
<jamilson> adfer,  to achando o ubuntu 13,04 o melhor até agora
<adfer> herbert, entendo cara massa vo atualizar so queria uma previa
<herbert> comparado com a versão 11.04 e 12.04 ele melhorou bastante
<Julinux> tem alguém de Bragança ai
<coxa> KurtKraut, cara qual programa existe pro linux para baixar mp3 eu num sei kkkkkkkk
<herbert> alguém sabe como desinstalar aqueles pacotes, tipo lamp-server mail-server?
<adfer> helbert,bom saber
<adfer> jamilson,bom saber cara
<coxa> herbert, sabe um site para colocar um scren pra mostra rapido ???
<MrBoss> boa tarde
<MrBoss> coxa imagenshacks.us
<MrBoss> coxa http://imageshack.us/
<herbert> coxa, rápido segue a dica do MrBoss, se vc quiser ver alguns temas e skins bacanas, da uma olhada aqui http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=18
<coxa> vlw
<MrBoss> o ubuntu phone será que ja ta rodando no Galaxy S3 mini ?
<jamilson> vou sair agora.... dp volto p saber se alguem tem mais alguma dica... estou no pc de outra pessoa, infelizmente não posso ficar muito tempo.obrigado..... qualquer coisa podem me mandar um email ̣: wellingtonubuntu@gmail.com
<Gobbi> Boa tarde pessoal preciso de uma ajuda para instalar impressora HP LaserJet P1005 no ubuntu 13.04, na verdade instalei porém não imprime nada :(
<robs> KurtKraut, aloha!
<Gobbi> e verifiquei no CUPS se havia alguma falha mas não aparece nada, tem que instalar/reinstalar algum driver específico?
<vitorlobo_> hggdh, Julinux ai pra animar o dia de vcs http://s21.postimg.org/su6pfik53/top.jpg
<Julinux> vitorlobo_, uahshuasuhu'
<hggdh> ugh. Net splits
<hggdh> AVISO AOS NAVEGANTES: Freenode está sofrendo um DDoS no momento. Net splits, e falha de serviços (como nickserv) estão ocorrendo.
<samurai_black> acho que desde ontem tava assim hggdh
<hggdh> samurai_black: começou ontem, final do dia
<samurai_black> então fui curtir o finalzinho do sabado.. té mais
<hggdh> AVISO AOS NAVEGANTES: Freenode está sofrendo um DDoS no momento. Net splits, e falha de serviços (como nickserv) estão ocorrendo.
<hggdh> oh, nickserv just came back
<hggdh> and chanserv...
<hggdh> lamento pelas mensagens acima, canal errado
<vitorlobo_> hggdh, falta doq fazer dessa galera viu
<hggdh> vitorlobo_: pois é...e o DDoS aparentemente foi por que os idiotas não gostam da forma do freenode ser administrado
<Ajudame321> Oi?Alguem ai pode me ajudar ?
<Idsi> Ajudame321:  Qual a dúvida?
<Ajudame321> Quero instalar o ubuntu e continuar com o meu windows..que é o windows 8..alguma dica de como fazer isso ?Ja instalei junto com o XP mais nem me lembro mais como foi..
<Idsi> Cara, eu nunca fiz...
<Idsi> hggdh?
<Ajudame321> an ??hggdh ?
<Idsi> Ajudame321: hggdh é um dos ops do canal... Mas, não deve estar na frente do pc...
<vitorlobo_> Ajudame321, simples
<vitorlobo_> Ajudame321, baixe o ubuntu, copie num dvd ou pendriver, executeo
<vitorlobo_> Ajudame321,  na própria instalação, ele vai te perguntar como vc deseja instalar o ubuntu...se puro, ou em dual boot..dividido com o windows
<vitorlobo_> Ajudame321, mais simples q isso....só desenrroscar rolha de vinho
<Ajudame321> vlwww..vou ter que sair agora..mais tarde volto e tiro alguma duvida..vlwwwwwwww !!
<vitorlobo_> kernel, usa ai http://s21.postimg.org/su6pfik53/top.jpg
#ubuntu-br 2013-05-12
<Guest11732> vitorlobo_: Toralmente inapropriado para o canal esse link
<vitorlobo_> Guest11732, quem es tu guest?
<vitorlobo_> CyL, -.- conteúdo pornografico?
<CyL> vitorlobo_: Acabei de mudar o nick, mas não faz a menor diferença né?
<vitorlobo_> nem é hein
<vitorlobo_> :P
<vitorlobo_> CyL, n leve tao a serio jovem
<vitorlobo_> >.<palmor
<CyL> vitorlobo_: Não leve tão sem seriedade
<CyL> vitorlobo_: Só acho que poderia ter ficado sem essa por hoje
<vitorlobo_> CyL, basta os netsplits
<CyL> vitorlobo_: Exatamente
<jonasguartieri> Boa noite, pessoal!
<jonasguartieri> há nesta rede alguém que possa, por gentileza, me auxiliar com a instalação do Debian Wheezy por USB?
<jonasguartieri> consigo dar boot pelo pendrive, mas o instalador diz que não consegue montar o CD-ROM
<jonasguartieri> tentei dd, cp, cat, unetbootin... antigamente funcionava lindamente, mas mudaram alguma coisa nessa ISO
<CyL> jonasguartieri: Qual versão do Debian?
<jonasguartieri> Wheezy
<jonasguartieri> netinst
<jonasguartieri> amd64
<CyL> 6.0?
<jonasguartieri> Debian 7 Wheezy netinst amd64*
<CyL> jonasguartieri: Okay, ainda não experimentei a mesma, mas vamos lá, a mensagemd e erro é a mesma, não importa o método de criação do USB?
<jonasguartieri> exatamente
<jonasguartieri> o instalador inicia normalmente, seleciono o idioma e layout do teclado, mas sempre para quando ele diz que está "montando cd-rom"
<jonasguartieri> já tentei com a ISO i386-amd64 e amd64 e nas duas verifiquei o hash da ISO, que estava correto
<CyL> jonasguartieri: Não parece ser um problema de corrupção de dados
<jonasguartieri> também acho
<CyL> jonasguartieri: Vc já tentou manualmente montar o 'cdrom'?
<jonasguartieri> não, porque estou rodando o instalador pelo pendrive e a unidade de CD-ROM está vazia
<CyL> jonasguartieri: O instalador do Debian tenta montar o CDROM num diretório específico (se não me engano ele indica qual é esse na mensagem de erro), o que estou perguntando é se vc tentou montar o USB nesse mesmo diretório, para que o instalador pense que há um CDROM
<jonasguartieri> humm
<jonasguartieri> não tinha pensado nisso
<jonasguartieri> vou reiniciar e tentar agora mesmo e volto para compartilhar o resultado
<jonasguartieri> se eu demorar muito, é porque deu certo
<jonasguartieri> obrigado, Cyl
<jonasguartieri> até mais!
<alexgf> pessoas, tem uns arquivos que eu excluir como root e agora nao consigo remove-los da minha lixeira, mesmo  quando em modo de super-usuário.  Alguém tem alguma ideia de como limpar minha lixeira?
<alexgf> ?
<optimusprimem> alexgf, sudo nautilus ?
<alexgf> optimusprimem: sim, nao da para acessar a lixeira com esse comando
<optimusprimem> entendo
<alexgf> optimusprimem: alguma ideia em mente?
<optimusprimem> ele diz alguma mensagem ao você mover o arquivo da lixeira ?
<friday_> pessoal quero remover drm de um ebook que comprei pra ler no meu kindle, tem como fazer isso no ubuntu?
<alexgf> optimusprimem: não, esté normal. apenas nao consigo esvaziar a lixeira, pois ao mandar esvaziar os itens continuam lá.
<alexgf> optimusprimem: diz que eu nao tenho permissao de leitura
<optimusprimem> faz o seguinte
<optimusprimem> ls -l .local/share/Trash/files
<optimusprimem> e cola o resultado aqui
<optimusprimem> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<optimusprimem> se tiver muito arquivo faz o seguinte
<optimusprimem> ls -l .local/share/Trash/files | grep nomedoarquivo
<alexgf> alexgf@alex-IPMH61R2:~$ ls -l .local/share/Trash/files
<alexgf> total 60
<alexgf> drwx---r--  2 root root 4096 Dez 12 02:51 Adventure Time - Season 1
<alexgf> drwx---r--  2 root root 4096 Dez 12 03:50 Adventure Time - Season 2
<alexgf> drwx---r--  2 root root 4096 Dez 12 03:11 Adventure Time - Season 3
<alexgf> drwx---r--  2 root root 4096 Dez 12 03:42 Adventure Time - Season 4
<alexgf> drwx---r--  2 root root 4096 Mai  5 03:11 Adventure Time - Season 5
<alexgf> drwx---r--  4 root root 4096 Mai  5 17:40 Alex Documentos
<alexgf> drwx---r-- 11 root root 4096 Mai  2 02:18 Alex Imagens
<CyL> alexgf: Não cole aqui!
<alexgf> drwx---r--  2 root root 4096 Mai  2 02:09 Capturas de tela
<alexgf> drwx---r--  2 root root 4096 Mai  2 01:45 Filmes
<alexgf> drwx---r--  3 root root 4096 Fev  1 02:39 iconsbackfoward
<CyL> alexgf: PARE!
<alexgf> drwx---r--  2 root root 4096 Abr 30  2012 IR2012
<alexgf> drwx---r-- 13 root root 4096 Fev 10 14:41 myhumanity
<optimusprimem> pare
<CyL> @kick alexgf
<ubot2> CyL: Error: You don't have the #ubuntu-br,op capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<alexgf> drwx---r--  2 root root 4096 Mai  2 03:46 Sistemas Operacionais
<alexgf> drwx---r-- 25 root root 4096 Mai 25  2012 Telma
<alexgf> drwx---r--  2 root root 4096 Abr  6 17:57 Trabalho música barroca
<ubotu-br> CyL: Error: You don't have the #ubuntu-br,op capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<optimusprimem> é tenso
<CyL> alexgf: Vc fez algo totalmente inadequado
<optimusprimem> o cara da ctr v aqui
<CyL> alexgf: O amigo te instruiu a usar um pastebin
<alexgf> CyL: relaxa, não eram muitas linhas. Mas se isso te chateia tanto vou usar o "pastbin" da próxima vez.
<CyL> !pastebin | alexgf
<ubot2> alexgf: pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste!
<ubotu-br> alexgf: para mostrar textos de várias linhas no canal, por favor use http://paste.ubuntu.com | para mostrar !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit para salvar direto da linha de comando | Não esqueça de postar a URL resultante -- veja também o tópico do canal
<CyL> alexgf: Eram muitas linhas sim
<CyL> alexgf: Da próxima use um pastebin
<alexgf> CyL: roger that dude =)
<optimusprimem> alexgf, chmod 777 * isso você coloca em .local/share/Trash/files
<optimusprimem> depois da um rm -r *
<optimusprimem> se for o caso de apagar todos arquivos da lixeira
<alexgf_> CyL lamento o incoveniente, obrigado pela dica. tchau
<optimusprimem> de nada '-'
<adfer> ou o ubuntu  13.04 fico muito bom muito rapido
<adfer> acabei de atualiza-lo muito bom!!!
<friday_> adfer vc atualizou viu live usb ou cd, ou vc só atualizou pela internet, teve algum problema?
<jonasguartieri> Cyl, está entre nós?
<Guest18761> jonasguartieri: sim
<Guest18761> jonasguartieri: estou aqui escondido
<jonasguartieri> kk
<jonasguartieri> você não vai acreditar
<jonasguartieri> consegui montar
<jonasguartieri> e foi tudo certo
<jonasguartieri> mas
<jonasguartieri> depois de instalar o sistema básico, ele parou tudo
<jonasguartieri> as outras etapas simplesmente voltavam para o menu
<jonasguartieri> e de brinde, perdi uma instalação redondinha do Ubuntu e estou sem S.O, acessandoa internet por um live cd do Ubuntu 10.4 kk
<jonasguartieri> tudo isso porque não quis gastar um CD-R pra gravar a ISO
<CyL> jonasguartieri: vc tentou rebootar no debian?
<jonasguartieri> sim
<jonasguartieri> ele não concluiu a instalação
<jonasguartieri> depois da instalação da base o instalador não fazia mai snada
<jonasguartieri> daí quando reiniciei, dizia que o grub estava corrompido
<CyL> jonasguartieri: tente um bootstrap
<jonasguartieri> o que seria um bootstrap/
<jonasguartieri> ?
<CyL> jonasguartieri: uma forma de instalação do debian
<jonasguartieri> é tipo a instalaçao manual do arch?
<CyL> jonasguartieri: parecido
<jonasguartieri> humm
<jonasguartieri> vou pesquisar à respeito
<CyL> jonasguartieri: na verdade, esse processo de instalação (tal qual no arch) é chamado de bootstrap
<CyL> jonasguartieri: http://wiki.debian.org/Debootstrap
<jonasguartieri> obrigado, vou ler o link
<jonasguartieri> com ele posso realizar instalação independente ou só dentro de outro S.O?
<CyL> jonasguartieri: leia o link
<jonasguartieri> Cyl, acabei de ler tudo
<jonasguartieri> pelo que entendi, tenho que instalar o debootstrap no Ubuntu Live
<jonasguartieri> corrreto?
<jonasguartieri> achei!
<jonasguartieri> vou tentar
<jonasguartieri> obrigado!
<jonasguartieri> volto para dar notícias
<chouga> Boa noite pessoal!!
<optimusprimem> chouga, noite
<chouga> valeu optimusprimem
<chouga> optimusprimem, você conhece o squid?
<optimusprimem> sim
<chouga> sabe usar?
<optimusprimem> não
<chouga> rs
<chouga> então deixa...
<chouga> Alguém do canal usa?
<chouga> alguém pode me ajudar?
<omelete> em q? fala o problema
<chouga> sabes usar o squid?
<omelete> +-
<chouga> então deixa...
<chouga> muito obrigado
<chouga> A
<chouga> Alguém pode me ajudar?
<aprigio> aee
<wellington_> boa noite ! minha internet fica caindo sempre... coloquei o ip fixo e elas pararam de cair mas dp q comecei a usar um router, a rede voltou a cair.alguem sabe o porque ?
<wellington_> acho que ela cai por conflito de endereço IP. na rede, eu e outro usamos router
<CyL> wellington_: ela quem?
<wellington_> CyL,  ela = a internet
<CyL> wellington_: pode dar mais detalhes?
<wellington_> sim
<wellington_> puxo a internet da casa de um cara atraves de um roteador. eu botei o ip em todas as maquinas, ex 192.168.1.45, para a internet nao cair.funcionava. mas aí passei a usar um router wireless tambem e tem mais outro cara q ta usando tambem.então fica 3 roteadores.o que sera q ta derrubando a rede ? sera conflito de ip entre nossos 2 roteadores extra ?
<wellington_> CyL, da p entender o problema ? se não podemos tentar de outra maneira. tento explicar de outro jeito....
<CyL> wellington_: vc botou o mesmo ip em todas as máquinas?
<CyL> wellington_: podem ser inúmeras coisas, está dificil de diagnosticar da forma como vc está relatando
<wellington_> CyL,  botei diferentes ips. mudando sempre o ultimo numero.  quando a internet cai, precisa desligar e ligar o modem p que volte a funcionar
<CyL> os roteadores estão em modo nat? estão cascateados? quantos servidores dhcp na rede?
<wellington_> não faço ideia sobre isso. simplesmente botei os ips e tudo funciona
<CyL> cada segmento de rede é uma subrede diferente, ou todas as maquina fazem parte da mesma rede?
<CyL> wellington_: pois é, mas fica difícil diagnosticar o problema sem essas informações?
<wellington_> CyL,  ele tem internet velox. ligada a um roteador com 7 portas . simplesmente pluguei os cabos e to usando... so botei os IPS nas maquinas
<CyL> wellington_: bom, sugiro pesquisar sobre aquelas perguntas, a resposta vai ajudar a elucidar o que está acontecendo
<wellington_> CyL, ficando assim = maquina 1 = 192.168.1.2 ;; outra = 192.168.1.4;; outra 192.168.1.6 e assim vai...
<CyL> wellington_: não adianta somente configurar um ip fixo nas máquinas, outras configurações provavelmente vão precisar serem feitas
<wellington_> esses ips que botei seriam NAT no caso ?
<CyL> wellington_: Não é o IP configurado nas máquinas que define se o roteador está em modo NAT.
<CyL> wellington_: Acho que a melhor sugestão para o momento seja talvez vc ler um pouco sobre redes para entender o que está acontecendo
<wellington_> to lendo.... na verdade o ruim é que o cara q destribui a internet viajou, aí não tem como reiniciar o modem. tenho q ligar p ele mandar o genro reiniciar o modem e acho isso muito inconveniente..
<CyL> wellington_: bom, deve ser inconveniente para eles também
<wellington_> CyL,  sabe como vejo se o pppoe esta ativado ?
<CyL> wellington_: na interface de configuração do dispositivo que faz a conexão adsl
<lhukaz> #Brasil
<lhukaz> kkk
<wellington_> CyL,  http://img855.imageshack.us/img855/5521/esquemaderede.jpg
<wellington_> CyL,  talvez esse esquema funcione
<optimusprimem>  
<CyL> optimusprimem: ?
<optimusprimem> CyL, nada não
<pedroamaral> olá
<chouga> Bom dia pessoal!
<chouga> Alguém poderia me ajudar com o squid?
<reginaldoramires> bom estou com problemas para instalar os repositorios no ubunto 13.04
<reginaldoramires> alguem consegue me ajudar
<reginaldoramires> ?
<Julinux> reginaldoramires, vamos lá
<Julinux> Como você está tentando adicionar os repositórios?
<reginaldoramires> sources.list
<reginaldoramires> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 13.04 _Raring Ringtail_ - Release i386 (20130424)]/ raring main restricted  # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to # newer versions of the distribution. deb http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring main restricted deb-src http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring main restricted  ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the ## distribution. deb
<reginaldoramires> todos programas que tento inslar manda mensagem erro pacotes quebrados
<Julinux> cara
<Julinux> faz assim
<Julinux> sudo gedit /etc/apt/souces.list
<reginaldoramires> blz
<reginaldoramires> ja abriu o sources.list
<Julinux> certo
<Julinux> apaga tudo
<reginaldoramires> ja
<Julinux> agora cola o conteúdo desse sources.list que vou te mandar
<reginaldoramires> ok
<Julinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5658029/
<Julinux> ta ai, cole esse conteúdo dentro do sources.list
<reginaldoramires> blz
<reginaldoramires> so salvar e da apt-get update && apt-get apgrade ?
<Julinux> isso
<Julinux> depois executa sudo apt-get update
<Julinux> e depois que atualizar os repos ai sim sudo apt-get upgrade
<Julinux> só uma correção, com U
<reginaldoramires> entendi
<reginaldoramires> erro na hora de digitar
<Julinux> qualquer coisa só chamar ai
<reginaldoramires> deu um erro aqui
<reginaldoramires> W: Falhou ao buscar gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/br.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_raring_main_source_Sources  Hash Sum incorreto  W: Falhou ao buscar gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/br.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_raring_main_binary-i386_Packages  Hash Sum incorreto  W: Falhou ao buscar gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/br.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_raring_universe_binary-i386_Packages  Hash Sum incorreto  W: 
<Julinux> ok
<Julinux> calma ai
<reginaldoramires> ok
<Julinux> vou ver se gero um sources.list aqui novo pra você
<reginaldoramires> ok
<Julinux> reginaldoramires, tenta isso: sudo apt-get -f install
<reginaldoramires> pronto
<reginaldoramires> update novamente?
<Julinux> sim
<Julinux> eae?
<reginaldoramires> erro persiste
<Julinux> Certo
<Julinux> Você tentou instalar algum aplicativo que gerou esse erro?
<Julinux> Quando começou apresentar esse erro?
<reginaldoramires> sim todos aplicativos que tento instalar da esse erro... começou desde que formatei 12.04 e instalei 13.04
<Julinux> Você atualizando usando o CD ou os Repositórios?
<reginaldoramires> cd
<reginaldoramires> vou ter que sair to de platão do trampo segue meu contato caso ache alguma coisa eu tbm to pesquisando aqui reginaldo_ramires@outlook.com
<reginaldoramires> abraços to saindo aqui muito obrigado mesmo pela ajuda ai at+
<Julinux> reginaldoramires, sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<Julinux> e depois update
<reginaldoramires> ok
<reginaldoramires> ta atualizando aqui ta demorando um pou tenho que sair add meu contato ai depois te falo que eu consegui abraços at+
<hggdh> Julinux: apt-get upgrade *não* é uma boa escolha. O ideal é dist-upgrade
<Julinux> hggdh, mas o dist-upgrade é para atualizar a distribuição
<Julinux> já o upgrade é para instalar apenas as atualizações para a versão atual
<vitorlobo> Julinux, mas no caso dele, ele ja fez dist-upgrade...entao dar dist-upgrade é válido na versao 13.04
<vitorlobo> Julinux, pq n vai atualizar pra 13.10 rs
<Julinux> uhum'
<vitorlobo> Julinux, mas vai atualizar os pacotes q faltam se tiverem..ou reparar os q tem
<Julinux> Rapaz, to usando internet 2G
<Julinux> ta bem melhor que o 3G
<hggdh> Julinux: não
<hggdh> apt-get upgrade atualiza pacotes com novas versões, mas não instala pacotes novos, nem remove pacotes obsoletos
<hggdh> ambos upgrade e dist-upgrade *NÃO* instalam, uma nova versão do Ubuntu (ou Debian)
 * hggdh realmente gostaria que a man page fosse consultada, antes de qualquer outra ação
<hggdh> se muitos por aqui acham que 'apt-get dist-upgrade' muda a versão do Ubuntu, a assim só usam 'apt-get upgrade'... não me impressonará mais por que tantos problemas são vistos
<Julinux> realmente
 * aprigio feliz dia das mamaes pra suas mamaes hihi
<ajuda> e
<ajuda> e
<ajuda> ajudem eu
<ajuda> alquem aki
<ajuda> alquem aki
<aprigio> eita
<kernel> Eu uso MU_TOOLS - by Crow.exe
<kernel> kkkk
<kernel> ainda tava ativado o programinha do mu chaos
<kernel> AIUEhUAH
<aprigio> :)
<aprigio> kernel isso eh mmorpg?
<aprigio> kernel fiz uma consulta rapida pelo mu chaos q vc disse
<samurai_black> Boa tarde.
<yangm> bom dia pessoas
<yangm> e bots
<optimusprimem> samurai_black, yangm, tarde
 * samurai_black :)
<jonasguartieri> bom dia pessoal!
<jonasguartieri> tarde*
<jonasguartieri> instalei Debian  na máquian por debootstrap e já tenho kernel liquorix e a mbiente gráfico no jeito
<jonasguartieri> alguém sabe como fazer a internet funcionar nele?
<optimusprimem> jonasguartieri, /etc/init.d/network start
<mths> Alguém aí?
<KurtKraut> !pergunta | mths
<ubot2`> Factoid 'pergunta' not found
<ubotu-br> mths: Por favor, não pergunte se pode sanar suas dúvidas, apenas faça sua pergunta (numa ÚNICA linha e aqui no canal, para que outros possam facilmente acompanhar a mesma). Se alguém souber a resposta, vai lhe dizer assim que possível. Veja também sobre !paciencia ;-)
<alexandre> e ai
<alexandre> como esta a sala ai?
<slimjim> .
<chouga> boa noite pessoal!
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<optimusprimem> chouga, noite
<VictorRomano> Boa noite galera!!
<chouga> boa noite meu caro
<VictorRomano> Vou formatar o Ubuntu aqui e to com umas duvidas. Espero que alguem possa me ajudar.
<chouga> pode "dizer" meu caro
<chouga> se eu puder ajudar ficarei muito feliz
<CyL> !alguem | VictorRomano
<ubot2`> Factoid 'alguem' not found
<ubotu-br> VictorRomano: Neste canal, um elevado número de pessoas começa retirando suas dúvidas com uma primeira pergunta do tipo 'Alguém poderia... / Será que alguém... / Alguém sabe...' Porque não fazer logo a pergunta que segue esta (a que interessa de verdade), e descobrir? Veja também !detalhes e !melhor.
<VictorRomano> Tenho uma particao separada pra Home e eu coloquei ela para ser criptografada quando instalei o Ubuntu. Nessa nova instalacao queria usar a minha Home antiga, o que preciso fazer?
<VictorRomano> Queria usar a particao home e a mesma pasta, obviamente hehehe
<chouga> bem meu caro
<chouga> você formatou tudo?
<CyL> VictorRomano: está criptografado com luks?
<chouga> ou fez backup
<VictorRomano> Nao, ainda nao formatei.
<chouga> então...
<VictorRomano> CyL: nao sei. Eu selecionei a opcao de criptografar na hora de instalar.
<chouga> Eu não entendi muito bem a sua dúvida.
<VictorRomano> blz, vou explicar de novo.
<CyL> VictorRomano: sabe usar um pastebin?
<VictorRomano> Eu tenho em uma particao separada a minha pasta /home/usuario. Ela esta criptografada. Eu gostaria de fazer uma nova instalacao do Ubuntu e colocar apontar para a pasta /home/usuario para que ela possa ser usada como a minha nova home
<VictorRomano> Gostaria de fazer isso pra nao ter que fazer o backup dos meus dados, afinal e esse o intuito de colocar uma particao home separada.
<VictorRomano> CyL: nao.
<VictorRomano> So que acho que nao eh simplesmente apontar para a particao e colocar o mesmo nome de usuario, pq essa particao precisa da senha para ser acessada.
<CyL> !pastebin | VictorRomano
<ubot2`> VictorRomano: pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste!
<ubotu-br> VictorRomano: para mostrar textos de várias linhas no canal, por favor use http://paste.ubuntu.com | para mostrar !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit para salvar direto da linha de comando | Não esqueça de postar a URL resultante -- veja também o tópico do canal
<CyL> VictorRomano: cole a saída de 'mount'
<CyL> oops
<CyL> 'sudo mount'
<VictorRomano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5659675/
<VictorRomano> CyL: No momento estou rodando pelo live CD
<CyL> VictorRomano: bom, mas vc está enxergando seu home anterior?
<VictorRomano> Sim
<VictorRomano> Mas nao consigo acessar pq nao fala que nao tenho privilegios. E eu nao sei como colocar a senha para acessar.
<CyL> VictorRomano: qual o dispositivo da partição home?
<VictorRomano> Teste...
<VictorRomano> dev sda8
<CyL> VictorRomano: qual a saída de 'file -s /dev/sda8'?
<VictorRomano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5659685/
<CyL> VictorRomano: ok, vc nao está usando luks
<VictorRomano> Isso eh bom ou ruim?? hahahah
<CyL> VictorRomano: indiferente, só que precisamos saber pois os procedimentos são diferentes
<VictorRomano> CyL: ahh sim blz.
<CyL> VictorRomano: Acho que a melhor opção é atualizar o sistema pela linha de comando, sem usar o livecd
<CyL> VictorRomano: aliás, nem precisa usar a linha de comando, pode usar o gerenciador gráfico de atualizações
<VictorRomano> CyL: Entao e que eu queria fazer uma instalacao nova mesmo.
<VictorRomano> CyL: Se nao tiver um jeito mais facil pode deixar que depois vejo o que vou fazer.
<CyL> VictorRomano: ok, eu tenho pouca experiencia com o encryptedfs, que é o que vc está usando
<VictorRomano> CyL: ahh sim, nao tem problema. Muito obrigado pela ajuda do mesmo jeito.
<Vander> ola amigos boa noite
<Vander> instalo o ubuntu
<Vander> quando desligo o computador
<Vander> ele nao inicia mais
<Vander> o que pode ser??
<Vander> ???
<Vander> alguem aew??
<pauloolhos> Alguem aqui utiliza firewall em seus ambientes?
<pauloolhos> Estou a precisar de uma Lista Negra.
#ubuntu-br 2014-05-05
<Thiago_MB> comprei modens q não chega nem aos pés desse
<Thiago_MB> por mais q o dobro
<Thiago_MB> esse modem trabalha frio ... sem dores de cabeça de aquecimento ... como esses que a OI manda pros cliente
<Thiago_MB> e sem essas pegadinhas do OI WIFI FON ... rss
<Thiago_MB> e libera um SSID no seu modem com sinal liberado de graça pra todo mundo com o seu sinal
<Thiago_MB> e o instalador daOI coloca isso e não avisa nada ao cliente
<Thiago_MB> ou seja ... o cliente ta pagando pros vizinhos usarem rss
<Thiago_MB> K0D3R eu costumo usar o teste do simet.nic.br pq é homologado pela Anatel e não tem propaganda tendenciosa
<Thiago_MB> tem um outro tb do governo q uso bem ...
<Thiago_MB> K0D3R ou CyL vcs poderiam me ajudar a reinstalar o driver desse meu wireless no terminal?
<Thiago_MB> to no site da broadcom mas sou noob d+
<Thiago_MB> será q vcs poderiam me ajudar?
<Thiago_MB> ou outra pessoa ...
<Thiago_MB> alguém pode ajudar?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<S0N1C> boa noite a todos
<astroo-> ola
<Thiago_MB> K0D3R...
<Thiago_MB> ta por aí?
<S0N1C> Thiago_MB: thiago nalli?
<Thiago_MB> naum
<Thiago_MB> Thiago...
<Thiago_MB> vish
<S0N1C> ok...sorry
<Thiago_MB> kkkkkkk ... aee consegui na literal cagada
<Thiago_MB> CyL e K0D3R ... ooow depois dessa não sei ... consegui fazer coisa q só na cagada se consegue
<Gockz> ow
<Gockz> pra que serve o passwd-
<Gockz> é tipo backup ?
<Gockz> tem o passwd e o passwd-
<Gockz> no etc
<Gockz> no /etc
<io__> hi all
<naCama> boa noite
<naCama> papel
<naCama> o mouse e o teclado virtual
<naCama> instalei o eclipse hj e depois de reiniciar,  meu ubuntu 14 loga e so aparece o pastoril de parede
<naCama> alt +2 n abre nada
<naCama> eh o 14.04 q to usando
<naCama> se tiverem sugestao pelo q devo pesquisar
<naCama> foi instalando cdts e o mspgcc no eclipse
<io__> i need some help about portuges langauge translation & understanding of an article.
<AldoRaine> Gockz:
<AldoRaine> é
<AldoRaine> cópia de segurança do arquivo
<subzero__> kurtkraut
<subzero__> alguem entende de ddos?
<subzero__> al4nc4ds?
<sUbMuNdO> bom dia alguem por acaso tem o arquivo de icones do xchat para colocar o @ ~ + antes dos nicks?
<S0N1C> bom dia a todos
<sUbMuNdO> bom dia alguem por acaso tem o arquivo de icones do xchat para colocar o @ ~ + antes dos nicks?
<Gockz> /j #xchat
<JLC77> good morning
<Rudolf> morning
<JLC77> good morning for all!!!
<Rudolf> JLC77: morning, again!
<JLC77> Rudolf, what novelty of the ubuntu 14.04?
<JLC77> what novelty of the ubuntu 14.04?
<Rudolf> JLC77: i don't know
<Rudolf> JLC77: I don't use such O.S.
<Rudolf> JLC77: but man, this is a pt_bt channel, try to use this language here
<JLC77> ok, understand!!!
<Rudolf> *pt_br
<JLC77> would someone for more information?
<JLC77> desculpe, pensei que fosse em inglês
<JLC77> !!!
<JLC77> teria alguem nesta sala que saberia as novidades do ubuntu 14.04?
<Rudolf> JLC77: não tem no site?
<Rudolf> JLC77: release note
<Rudolf> JLC77: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<Amtonini> Alguem ai conseguiu instalar no ubuntu 14.04 o Sibelius 7
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Guest55234> Quando vou instalar o Ubuntu Linux em minha máquina para trabalhar lado a lado com o Windows 8, aparece uma mensagem informando que "Não há nenhum sistema operacional encontrado". Alguém pode me ajudar a ver onde ta o problema?
<CyL> Guest55234: Lado a lado vc quer dizer em dual boot?
<Guest55234> Isso
<CyL> Guest55234: Essa mensagem aparece depois de instalado o Linux, e após o boot?
<Guest55234> No processo de instalação! Era pra ter uma opção "Instalar Linux lado a lado com Windows 8" e detectar o Windows 8, mas não ocorre nenhum dos dois
<Guest55234> Não sei se é configuração da máquina, estou confuso
<CyL> Guest55234: Esse computador possui EFI ou BIOS?
<Guest55234> Desculpa amigo, mas não entendo da parte técnica sobre computadores. O que posso te informar é que ele é um Acer Aspire novo...
<Guest55234> Talvez ajude
<CyL> Guest55234: Provavelmente EFI se o Windows 8 veio de fábrica
<Guest55234> Dê uma olhada nesse link http://www.mundoubuntu.com.br/tutoriais/instalacao/141-instalacao-do-ubuntu-13-10-lado-a-lado-com-o-windows-7-ou-windows-8 . Meu problema é que a ETAPA 4 não acontece.
<CyL> Guest55234: Na minha opinião o seu problema não está relacionado ao uso do EFI (que muitas vezes gera problemas), mas ao fato do seu HD estar cifrado. Provavelmente o BitLocker veio ativado por padrão de fábrica.
<Guest55234> Há como mudar isso?
<CyL> Guest55234: Então o Ubuntu não consegue "enxergar" a instalação do Windows.
<CyL> Guest55234: Teria que decifrar o HD, mas seria preciso uma versao do Windows com suporte a BitLocker, e se o seu computador não tiver um TPM, teria que fazer algumas configurações avançadas.
<Guest55234> Sugere que eu mande minha máquina a algum técnico de lojas de informática?
<CyL> Guest55234: Bom, se quiser manter a instalação do windows, e instalar o Ubuntu lado a lado sim. Mas o que eu acho que vão fazer é simplesmente remover sua licença original do windows e instalar uma versão pirata pra conseguir instalar o ubuntu (mais fácil rápido e exige menos conhecimentos). Por isso faça backup de suas mídias de recuperação antes.
<Guest55234> Tudo bem. Vou ver o que faço. Obrigado pela força!
<CyL> Guest55234: Disponha
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<CyL> astroo-: Olá
<jobarte> [astroo-]: fiquei curioso para saber como tu consegue usar o tor no client irc
<astroo-> CyL  ola
<astroo-> o freenode tem 1 acesso especial para ele
<jobarte> legal
<subzer0> esse
<subzer0> skype tem segurança nenhuma
<subzer0> pela amor
<subzer0> parada bizarra q descobri
<alvaro> o que tem segurança, na internet?
<alvaro> rsrsrsrs
<alvaro> nada
<subzer0> alvaro
<subzer0> mais o skype
<astroo-> errado!
<subzer0> é bizarro
<subzer0> cara
<subzer0> descobri 1 php
<subzer0> site
<subzer0> q vc nao precisa enviar nada
<subzer0> pro usuario
<subzer0> so digitar o usuario do skype
<subzer0> e ele mostra o ip
<subzer0> oO
<astroo-> Spy chiefs warn PM: Internet giants including Google and Facebook are shielding terrorists and paedophiles    100% seguro para eles
<astroo-> UK
<subzer0> astroo- ja viu
<subzer0> esse script?
<subzer0> q roda em alguns sites?
<astroo-> nao uso skype
<subzer0> alvaro isso ai é uma falha gritante de segurança
<subzer0> cara
<alvaro> mais que a SSL ?
<subzer0> ip do usuario nao podia ficar a mostra assim
<alvaro> isso é coisa de espionagem
<subzer0> alvaro eu acho bizarro
<subzer0> isso
<subzer0> vo começar usar proxy
<subzer0> no skype
<alvaro> não me espanta nem um pouco
<astroo-> usem vpn
<alvaro> quem usa a internet tem que engolir tudo, ou fica sem usar
<astroo-> e pior
<subzer0> alvaro o lance
<subzer0> é fazer q nem o astroo-
<subzer0> disse ai
<subzer0> usar vpn
<astroo-> a nivel social vai de mal a pior
<alvaro> Que usa Facebook tão fudidos literalmente
<alvaro> *Quem
<subzer0> alvaro eu nao ligo de gravarem
<subzer0> ip por crimes
<subzer0> mais porra
<subzer0> expor ip do usuario pra qualquer um ver
<subzer0> acho bizzaro
<subzer0> ainda mais agora q ta na moda ddos
<alvaro> a net é assim
<subzer0> alvaro bizarro d+ isso
<subzer0> acho mal feito a lot
<alvaro> o que mediz do Internet Explorer???    rsrsrsrsrs
<subzer0> eu nem uso
<subzer0> i.e
<subzer0> faz anos
<subzer0> kkkkkkkkk
<subzer0> uso firefox
<subzer0> i.e so prestava no inicio
<subzer0> até 2003
<alvaro> desde o inicio dele, já tava fudido
<alvaro> subzero pvt
<Thiago-MB> Boa noite a todos ...
<astroo-> ola...
<Thiago-MB> fala aee astroo
<Thiago-MB> blza?
<Thiago-MB> Gente ... to intrigado aqui
<Thiago-MB> consegui resolver um pepino aqui no meu Ubuntu14.04 e resolveu numa boa
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<Thiago-MB> depois de eu deixar o sistema todo impecável... me aparece uma coisa que não entendi nada
<eclipe> boa noite, preciso de um help... meu ubuntu 14.04 LTS inicia, faco login mas depois nada abre, fica apenas o papel de parede.
<Thiago-MB> astroo tu já viu as funções de desligar, suspender e bloquear pararem de funcionar?
<astroo-> ola
<Thiago-MB> eclipe aqui comigo rolou isso
<eclipe> dae thiago, foi depois que eu instalei uma cdts no eclipse
<Thiago-MB> isso normalmente acontece por um erro no dpkg
<eclipe> se eu reinstalar a distro por cima, perco todas as configs?
<Thiago-MB> ou vc pode tentar reinstalar o X
<Thiago-MB> pow creio q naum precise disso naum
<Thiago-MB> eu ainda sou meio noob
<Thiago-MB> mas dá pra vc recuperar
<eclipe> eh um dos meus primeiros contatos com o linux... X eh =?
<Thiago-MB> rss
<Thiago-MB> vou ver aqui a melhor forma pra vc
<Thiago-MB> faz aee ctrl+alt+F4
<eclipe> valeu, vou aguardar
<Thiago-MB> vai pro modo texto
<eclipe> vou fazer assim, eu to nele agora, vou entrar com outro note
<eclipe> me da 3 minutos
<eclipe> ok?
<astroo-> Thiago-MB  ve o privdo
<Ghazi> Ubuntu14.04 está lento para iniciar. É somente comigo?
<Thiago-MB> Ghazi ... o meu aqui está OK
<Thiago-MB> pode ser algum erro ou algum conflito de driver
<Ghazi> O meu demora muito
<Ghazi> ...e formatei duas vezes
<Ghazi> O 13.10 estava muito bom
<Thiago-MB> bom aqui comigo ele ficou bem rápido
<Thiago-MB> bem estável
<Thiago-MB> fala aeee eclipse
<Ghazi> Tem alguma dica?
<Thiago-MB> qual é o hardware
<Thiago-MB> configuração da maquina
<Ghazi> Intel® Core™ i5-3330 CPU @ 3.00GHz × 4
<Ghazi> 4g de ram
<Ghazi> GEforce9500
<Thiago-MB> ta usando driver proprietário?
<Ghazi> parece q não
<Ghazi> das opções do Nvidia não tem nenhuma marcada
<Ghazi> devo marcar (proprietario e testado)?
<Thiago-MB> não propriamente
<Thiago-MB> eu aqui to usando o drive nvidia opensource
<Ghazi> aqui está: X.Org X server - Nouveau display drive de xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (open source)
<Thiago-MB> bom
<Thiago-MB> eu aqui adicionei outro repositório
<Thiago-MB> to usando o binário nvidia 337 open source
<Thiago-MB> pra mim aqui ta rolando bem pacas levinho
<Thiago-MB> com tudo OK
<Thiago-MB> Alguém aee está com um probleminha no Ubuntu 14.04
<Thiago-MB> o meu aqui as funções de desligar no menu naum ta rolando
<Thiago-MB> nem desligar, nem suspender... alguém sugere algo ?
<Ghazi> Valeu cara. Vou pesquisar sobre isso
<Ghazi> O seu facebook tbm começou com problema e lentidão?
<Thiago-MB> pow só adicionar o repositório do xorg
<Ghazi> como?
<Thiago-MB> vish rss
<Thiago-MB> acho melhor vc deixar assim
<Ghazi> kkk
<Ghazi> sou iniciante
<Thiago-MB> pq depois q instala os drivers vc vai ter q corrigir o plymouth
<Thiago-MB> pode piorar ao invés de ajudar
<Thiago-MB> rss
<Thiago-MB> o meu facebook aqui está perfeito
<Thiago-MB> estou usando em 2 maquinas aqui até agora show sem lentidão
<Ghazi> sei como. fiz merda com o compiz... tive q formatar
<Thiago-MB> show de bola
<Thiago-MB> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Thiago-MB> eu já fiz muito isso
<Thiago-MB> compiz é danado
<Ghazi> kkk
<Thiago-MB> já tentou aquela manobra de recuperar o unity
<Thiago-MB> reseta as configurações?
<Ghazi> não
<Thiago-MB> pesquisa aee no google
<Thiago-MB> pode ser q no seu caso fundione
<Thiago-MB> funcione
<Ghazi> agora nem quero mais mexer com isso. rsrs
<Thiago-MB> pesquisa resetar o unity
<Thiago-MB> cara no início vc bate cabeça mas depois fica show
<Thiago-MB> eu uso aqui cheio de efeitos e fica show
<Thiago-MB> experimenta o Ubuntu Gnome
<Thiago-MB> está show
<Thiago-MB> os efeitos dele são show
<Thiago-MB> vc nem vai querer saber de compiz
<Thiago-MB> ta muito bonito
<Ghazi> conseguiu usar desktop d3?
<Ghazi> tem na central de programas?
<Thiago-MB> não pow
<Thiago-MB> vc baixa no site
<Thiago-MB> vou te passar o link
<Thiago-MB> http://ubuntugnome.org/screenshots/
<Ghazi> vou ferrar tudo se intalar ele? rsrs
<Ghazi> e fizer merda?
<Thiago-MB> olha as scrennshots dele
<Thiago-MB> vc vai ter q formatar de novo rss
<Thiago-MB> mas é outra interface gráfica
<Thiago-MB> mais bonita
<Thiago-MB> eu gostei muito
<Thiago-MB> vou instalar aqui em outro pc ...
<Ghazi> hum
<Ghazi> valeu. bye!
<Thiago-MB> http://ubuntugnome.org/download/
<Thiago-MB> Ghazi vc bai nesse link aee
<Thiago-MB> grava numa midia de dvd e testa via live
<Thiago-MB> depois se vc gostar instala
<astroo-> ciao
<Ghazi> ja salvei
<Ghazi> vou olhar depois
<duvida> como deixa ubuntu em portugues?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<sUbMuNdO> duvida, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/O-que-fazer-apos-instalar-o-Ubuntu-1404
#ubuntu-br 2014-05-06
<jobarte> alguem aqui ta usando o gnome classic no ubuntu 14.04?
<duvida> como deixa ubuntu em portugues?
<duvida> 14.04
<CyL> duvida: 19:57 sUbMuNdO | duvida, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/O-que-fazer-apos-instalar-o-Ubuntu-1404
<duvida> cyl não ensina isso ai, fiz todos os comandos
<CyL> duvida: Vc chegou a pesquisar no google?
<duvida> cyl, sim, foi assim que cheguei aqui no chat do ubuntu
<duvida> já pesquisei iso em pt-br e tbm nao achei
<CyL> duvida: sobre o seu assunto específico?
<CyL> duvida: Não é um download em pt-br que se, vc instala o idioma depois que der boot no sistema
<duvida> já fiz todas as atualizações desse site que o sUbMuNdO passou e nada
<duvida> pode ser que eu tenha baixado o pacote
<duvida> mas não sei como ativar
<CyL> duvida: segundo resultado no google http://www.mundoubuntu.com.br/dicas/142-instale-os-pacotes-do-idioma-no-ubuntu-13-10
<duvida> cyl amigo acho que agora vai
<duvida> te aviso aqui se vai dar certo
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Raonni> Boa noite.
<Raonni> Alguém saberia informar como faço para habilitar a função executar um programa pelo terminal?
<CyL> Raonni: ?
<K0D3R> ??
<CyL> Raonni: Quer saber como abrir um terminal?
<Raonni> Não. srsrs
<Raonni> Deixa reformular minha pergunta.
<Raonni> Preciso habilitar a função de abrir um programa com o teminal. Sem a necessidade de digitar os comandos.
<CyL> Raonni: O que vc quer dizer com "habilitar a função"?
<Raonni> Fazer as configuração nesse caminho aqui:
<Raonni> dconfg-editor goto: org ➤ gnome ➤ nautilus ➤ preferences
<Raonni> configurar o "dconfig-editor"
<CyL> Raonni: bash -c [comando] não serve?
<Raonni> Sou leigo em linux. Então não majo muito de comandos. =/
<Raonni> manjo*
<CyL> Raonni: A sua pergunta não está bem elaborada, não entendi a sua dúvida, desculpe
<Raonni> tem algum problema se eu postar um link aqui?
<CyL> Raonni: A princípio não
<Raonni> http://askubuntu.com/questions/286621/how-do-i-run-executable-scripts-in-nautilus/286631#286631
<Raonni> A segunda resposta fala sobre o uso do "dconfg-editor" e ensina alguns passos à serem seguidos.
<Raonni> dconfg-editor goto: org ➤ gnome ➤ nautilus ➤ preferences
<Raonni> São esses os passos.
<CyL> Raonni: E qual a dúvida?
<Raonni> O problema que não tem a opção "nautilus" no meu sistema.
<CyL> Raonni: Vc já ostou o link com a resposta...
<CyL> Raonni: Qual versão do ubuntu?
<Raonni> E ontem tinha essa opção. Hoje jão não tem, e sem ela não consigo  fazer a configuração que desejo.
<Raonni> 13.10
<CyL> Raonni: Ubuntu 13.10?
<Raonni> isso mesmo.
<CyL> Raonni: Se ontem tinha, como hoje não tem?
<Raonni> Eis uma pergunta que gostaria de ter a resposta.
<Raonni> Ja resolvi o problema.
<CyL> Raonni: E qual era a resposta?
<Raonni> De qualquer forma muito obrigado pela atenção.
<Raonni> Tenhas uma boa noite.
<k0d3r> CyL, vai entender
<Zeh_Gordinho> boa noite a todos ...
<Zeh_Gordinho> tem alguem aqui ja usando o ubuntu touch ?
<Zeh_Gordinho> para testes e tal ?
<subzer0s> kurtkraut
<subzer0s> on?
<nego> bom dia
<Emilio_Eiji> bom dia
<jobarte> alguem aqui ta usando o gnome classic no ubuntu 14.04?
<humberto_> oi tudo bem
<humberto_> eu fiz a intalação do ubuntu 14.04, porem a resoluçao da tela esta muito grande...como faço para mudar ela?
<subzer0s> depois
<subzer0s> de levar surra
<subzer0s> com o xen
<subzer0s> consegui rodar
<al___> ola alguem saberia informar se ja sairam drivers para o notebook positivo ultra s1990 que vem com o win8?
<al___> no site da positivo só consta para win 8
<al___> nem mesmo do seven e xp nao tem...
<subzer0s> kurtkraut
<subzer0s> manja de rede?
<al___> não
<al___> muito pouco
<CyL> al___: Esse é um canal sobre Linux e não sobre o Windows...
<CyL> subzer0s: Qual a dúvida?
<subzer0s> [CyL]: ja resolvi
<subzer0s> kk
<subzer0s> rlx
<al___> sim, eu perguntei se ja saiu drivers para o ubuntu?
<al___> gostaria de testa-lo mas sem os drivers ficarei na mesma...
<CyL> al___: Driver pra qual dispositivo? Já tentou simplesmente rodar o Ubuntu Live para ver?
<al___> notebook positivo ultra s1990
<al___> ainda nao rodei, só baixei
<al___> vou ver
<al___> valeu entao
<falcon77> boa tarde a todos!!!
<italo> good afternoon
<italo> Gostaria de saber porque o ubuntu 13.04 não reconhece partição do windows. alguem pode me ajudar?
<mvphard> Boa tarde gente, estou pensando em migrar para o GNU/Linux na distribuição ubuntu, gostaria de saber se ele vai rodar bem no meu notebook, no quesito de drivers e talz...
<mvphard> sera que alguem poderia me ajudar?
<mvphard> Boa tarde gente, estou pensando em migrar para o GNU/Linux na distribuição ubuntu, gostaria de saber se ele vai rodar bem no meu notebook, no quesito de drivers e talz...
<mvphard> sera que alguem poderia me ajudar?
<gadi_> alguem querendo trampo de redes switches,linux, pf,ipfw, ospf,bgp. Nao precisa conhecer tudo, conhecimento básico em redes e vlans em SP ? se interessa, pvt-me
<jobarte> [gadi_]: sem graça :(
<jobarte> só pq não vou mais pra sampa :\
<jobarte> [mvphard]: sua dúvida é muito genérica
<jobarte> no geral a maioria das distribuições linux rodam bem em pcs ou notebooks
<mvphard> jobarte, é que sempre usei o Windows, e comprei um notebook i5 2450m e queria experimentar o linux, só que tem muitas distribuições, gostaria de saber qual se adapta melhor ao laptop
<jobarte> [mvphard]: para voce que é usuário novo, recomendo ubuntu ou mint
<mvphard> posso usar o ubuntu 14.04?
<jobarte> ambas distribuições permite dual boot, ou seja, windows e linux no mesmo pc
<mvphard> mas eu preciso formatar o pc, ou ele vai rodar tipo um virtual drive?
<jobarte> [mvphard]: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Ubuntu-13101404-em-dual-boot-com-Windows-8
<gadi_> jobarte volta pra sp
<mvphard> nossa, obrigadao jobarte, ajudou muito :)
<jobarte> [gadi_]: eu quero voltar pra sampa se for pra trabalhar com virtualização, gestao de datacenter ou DevOps
<gadi_> eh basicamente isso filho
<gadi_> xenserver/vmware somos um datacenter, provedor de internet/fibra/voip
<jobarte> :o
<jobarte> tentador
<jobarte> [gadi_]: e pro futuro? openstack? cloudstack? eucalyptus? opennebula? opennode? :o
<gadi_> futuraoo.com
<gadi_> hora de arrumar a casa
<gadi_> manja quando ta td cagado ?
<gadi_> nego fazendo merda em cima de merda ?
<gadi_> entao, eu to arrumando tudo.. vamos refazer todo o datacenter
<jobarte> sei como é
<gadi_> pra vc ter uma ideia, os caras tem 2 extreme core
<jobarte> o bom é que com isto da para padronizar e organizar tudo logo de cara
<gadi_> 1 giga e outro 10/100
<gadi_> hahaha
<jobarte> [gadi_]: estou curioso
<gadi_> eh bem legal
<gadi_> os nego tem bgp
<gadi_> mas nao tem ospf
<jobarte> [gadi_]: mandei link do meu curriculo no seu pvt
<gadi_> eh sensassional
<jobarte> eu queria saber se este curriculo é compatível com a necessidade do mercado paulistano
<mvphard> jobarte, sabe se no pendrive do usb boot pode ter outros arquivos alem do SO?
<mvphard> a dexa, vo ali no camelo comprar outro pendrivekkk
<jobarte> [mvphard]: sim
<jobarte> pode
<jobarte> mas primeiro vc tem que criar do SO, depois colocar os arquivos que vc quer
<LFST94> Galera, eu utilizo o serviço na nuvem BOX, mas não sei como utilizar ele no Ubuntu 14.04, alguem conhece algum metodo?
<gypsedannger> Boa tarde pessoal!
<gypsedannger> Sou novo na area de Linux Ubuntu
<gypsedannger> eu tenho instalado o ubuntu 13.10 e baixei a iso do 14.04 e ja gravei em midia, porem nao consigo atualizar pelo dvd
<gypsedannger> so aparece as opções de uma nova instalação ao lado da atual e uma nova instalação apagando a atual
<gypsedannger> alguem pode me ajudar?
<jobarte> [gypsedannger]: não recomento a atualização de versões
<jobarte> porém, tu pode fazer isto no proprio ubuntu
<jobarte> apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade
<mvphard> Oi jobarte
<mvphard> ja estou rodando o ubuntu
<mvphard> muito obrigado
<mvphard> :D
<jobarte> [mvphard]: de nada, precisando estamos ai
<AldoRaine> gypsedannger: atualiza pela internet mesmo a partir da sua instalação
<AldoRaine> gypsedannger: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<mvphard> só nao to conseguindo ativar o wi fi kkk
<gypsedannger> AldoRaine: ja tentei assim, porem dar um erro na hora de baixar pacotes da internet
<AldoRaine> troca o repositório
<AldoRaine> sudo software-properties-gtk
<gypsedannger> continua dando o erro!
<AldoRaine> trocou o repositório?
<AldoRaine> pega algum daqui do BR que não seja o "oficial"
<AldoRaine> pega o da globo ou o da urpr
<AldoRaine> UFPR*
<gypsedannger> como faço isso? rs
<AldoRaine> gypsedannger: http://imagebin.org/309406
<gypsedannger> AldoRaine: obrigado, vou testar aqui!
<mvphard> ae, consegui instalar o wifi jobarte
<gypsedannger> AldoRaine: ta dando certo, mudei para o servidor mirro.globo.com e ta baixando os pacotes aqui! obrigado pela ajuda!
<AldoRaine> nada...
<AldoRaine> agora é esperar
<gypsedannger> eh...meio demorado!
<mvphard> maaanoo [
<mvphard> que massa esse tal de linux
<mvphard> muito rapido
<gypsedannger> engraçado, que nas outras versoes do ubuntu, no cd de instalação tem o arquivo chamado "cdromupgrade" e na versao do 14.04 nao tem, isso tem me dificultado
<gypsedannger> tem a opção de fazer pela atualização de pacotes e tals...mas precisava de algo mais pratico, pois vou atualizar +- 500 maquinas da empresa!
<AldoRaine> aí tem que subir um repositório local de pacotes
<AldoRaine> apt-cacher
<jefeson> alguém poderia me ajudar, to implantando um repositório de arquivos compatilhado (File Server) para uma empresa, vocês recomendariam eu usar o apt-get nfs-server nfs-utilits ou tem outro melhor?
<jobarte> [jefeson]: vai ter sincronia de pastas?
<jefeson> não
<jefeson> voc fala replicação para um outro servidor?
<CyL> jefeson: Os cliente usam Linux também?
<CyL> *clientes
<jefeson> CyL, vai ter cliente linux, mac e windows
<CyL> jefeson: Pq não usar samba então?
<jefeson> CyL, vc acha melhor?
<jefeson> CyL, só fazer isso mesmo: apt-get-install samba e depois configurar o smb.conf ?
<CyL> jefeson: Acho que o sabma seja melhor em função de vc ter clientes windows, quanto à configuração não sei dizer
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<jefeson> CyL, blz meu caro, vou estudar este assunto!
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Alex_> Boa tarde! Acabeide instalar o Ubuntu 14.04 mas depois de logar aparece somente o plano de fundo, sem menus, barras, nada, achei muito estranho!
<CyL> Alex_: Já tentou deslogar e logar de novo?
<Alex_> Tentei sim. Eu consegui iniciar o terminal, instalei as atulizações mais nada!
<CyL> Alex_: Isso foi um upgrade ou uma instalação nova?
<astroo-> Alex_  ola
<Alex_> Olá! Esta dando uma mensagem em tela preta "nouveau E{Xorg[1015]]
<CyL> Alex_: É conflito com sua placa de vídeo
<Alex_> Humm! Termina com failed to idle channel. Depois de um tempo repetindo ele fica com uma imgem tudo borrada chei de quadradinhos!
<Alex_>  Cyl = não foi um upgrade não, formatção do zero!
<Alex_> Na verdade fiz um upgrade antes e aconteceu o mesmo!
<mirqui> tenta o live cd
<CyL> Alex_: Vc habilitou os drivers restritos durante a instalaçaõ?
<Alex_> Boa perguta! Estou entrando para o mundo Linux agora, mas acho que não instalei!
<Alex_> o 13.04 funcionou perfeitamente nele!
<mirqui> pega um livee cd , é mais fácil
<CyL> Alex_: No momento da instalação ele pergunta se vc quer instalar drivers proprietários
<Alex_> Hum! Lembrei, deixei desmarcado está opição!
<CyL> Alex_: acredito que deva tentar deixa marcado, a máquina com problema ainda está ligada?
<Alex_> Está sim!
<CyL> ctrl+alt+f1
<Alex_> feito
<CyL> Alex_: Digite ctrl+alt+f1 para entrar no modo texto
<CyL> Alex_: faça login
<Alex_> Estou logado!
<CyL> sudo ubuntu-drivers list
<CyL> Alex_: 'sudo ubuntu-drivers list'
<Alex_> nvidia-304-updates
<CyL> Alex_: Aliás, podemos fazer algo antes?
<Alex_> nvidia-173 e 304
<CyL> Alex_: ok então 'sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall'
<Alex_> Opa! manda ae!
<CyL> Alex_: Vamos tentar isso primeiro, se der errado eu tento outra coisa
<CyL> Alex_: Está instalando?
<Alex_> Está executando Cyl!
<Alex_> Acabou do um reboot agora!?
<CyL> Alex_: 'sudo reboot'
<CyL> Alex_: Just in case, o seu autojoin está revelando o seu IP, não sei se se importa, mas...
<CyL> OOps
<CyL> AldoRaine: : Just in case, o seu autojoin está revelando o seu IP, não sei se se importa, mas...
<Alex_> Te todo mundo está! kkk
<CyL> Alex_: Não o meu :)
<AldoRaine> CyL: pois é
<Alex_> Pera ai vou entrar pelo Thor! kkkk Brincadeira!
<AldoRaine> ou seja, não adianta nada conectar via SSL
<CyL> AldoRaine: Já tentou um comando wait ou algo do tipo?
<CyL> AldoRaine: O que tem o SSL a ver com o seu IP aparecer por conta do autojoin?
<AldoRaine> eu sei, tô de zoeira
<AldoRaine> kkkkk
<Alex_> Deve ser porque estou usando Windows!kkk
<CyL> Alex_: ?
<Alex_> Está iniciando..
<CyL> Alex_: A mensagem foi pro AldoRaine, erro de tab completion
<AldoRaine> CyL: pensei que o cloak escondesse
<CyL> AldoRaine: O cloak esconde, o problema é que vc está entrando no canal antes do identify ter efeito:
<CyL> AldoRaine: --> | AldoRaine (~caverneir@201-67-126-183.pvoce702.dsl.brasiltelecom.net.br) has joined #ubuntu-br <-- | AldoRaine (~caverneir@201-67-126-183.pvoce702.dsl.brasiltelecom.net.br) has quit (Changing host) --> | AldoRaine (~caverneir@unaffiliated/kazenin) has joined #ubuntu-br
<CyL> Alex_: E então, deu certo?
<AldoRaine> é por isso que eu não curto muito autojoin
<Alex_> Acabei esquecendo o cd no driver! Estava percebendo a demora para iniciar!! Estou iniciando denovo!
<CyL> Alex_: Isso tudo é pressa de usar o brinquedo novo? Risos...
<Alex_> kkkkk, mas boas noticias, inicio perfeitamente, até mais rapido valeu!!
<CyL> Alex_: Disponha
<Alex_> Só deu uma mensagem de que o sistema enfrentou alguns problemas, e pedio para eviar o log de erros!
<CyL> Alex_: Faça o seu papel e ajude a Canonical, risos
<Alex_> Todos os logs tinha nvidia no nome do arquivo! kkk
<Alex_> Eu envie!!
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<subzer0s> kurtkraut
<subzer0s> alguem aqui entende de xen server?
<AldoRaine> o da citrix ?
<PeErLesS> alguem aqui conhece apt-get moo? ME disseram que tem um outro que aparece uma outra vaquinha com uma piada em portugues.. verdade?
<subzer0s> AldoRaine
<subzer0s> isso
<AldoRaine> subzer0s: qual o rolo?
<AldoRaine> vai lá pro ##xen-br
<AldoRaine> e pergunta lá
<jobarte> [PeErLesS]: na verdade é o aptitude moo
<jobarte> ai vc vai adicionando paramentros até enjoar
<jobarte> aptitude -v moo
<jobarte> aptitude -vv moo
<jobarte> aptitude -vvv moo
<jobarte> etc
<Rhayden> Olá, alguém sabe como faço para ativar meu audio?   quando eu inicio em modo texto ele nao carrega ;x
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2014-05-07
<MAGNO> Boa noite. Tenho um HD externo e baixei a imagem iso do ubuntu 14 nele. Gostaria de saber se tem como instalar o ubuntu sem ter que gravar num DVD. O problema é que o leitor de dvd está quebrado.
<MAGNO> Usei um programa que vi na net (acho que se chama universal usb), mas não consegui fazer funcionar.
<astroo-> MAGNO  ola da uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<K0D3R> MAGNO, o procedimento com o universal usb installer deveria funcionar,
<K0D3R> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<K0D3R> qual foi o problema?
<K0D3R> explique melhor o "nao consegui fazer funcionar"
<Severgnini> duvidas na instalçao do ubuntu com o windwos
<astroo-> poe a duvida toda e da uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<Severgnini> da um erro de montagem de arquivo e não inicia
<Severgnini> qual a melhor versão devo instalar
<Severgnini> tenho um not celeron 1.4ghs com 40 hd
<astroo-> a ultima nao parece ter muitos bugs
<astroo-> e ram?
<Severgnini> 512
<astroo-> complicado
<Severgnini> marca hp
<astroo-> isso nao importa
<Severgnini> pouca memoria
<astroo-> o que interessa e a ram e sistema video em chip
<Severgnini> sim
<Severgnini> qual versão me recomendaria
<astroo-> ve o privado
<assef> Boa noite pessoal
<astroo-> ola
<assef> este canal esta muito parado vc n'ao acha
<astroo-> o irc todo anda
<assef> ta feio viu
<astroo-> por exemplo
<astroo-> nao existe 1 canal sobre ciencia bem ativo
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<JAMES_CARVALHO> bom dia a todos
<b-lx> bom dia a todos
<CyL> JAMES_CARVALHO: bom dia
<b-lx> quem pode me ajudar em um problema
<b-lx> que envolve o ubuntu 14.04
<b-lx> quando inicio a máquina funfa até chegar no login do usuário mais depois disto distorce toda a tela e trava
<b-lx> tenho que reiniciar várias vezes o pc para que isso seja resolvido
<b-lx> alguém o porque disso ?
<b-lx> e como posso resolver?
<CyL> b-lx: Algum amensagem de erro?
<b-lx> Nenhuma msg de erro
<CyL> b-lx: O computador trava totalmente, ou é só o ambiente gráfico?
<b-lx> trava totalmente
<b-lx> só voltando a funcionar quando é reiniciado
<CyL> b-lx: Vc tentou acessar o modo texto com ctrl+alt+f1?
<b-lx> não
<b-lx> pois esse pc é do laboratório onde fico
<CyL> b-lx: O que isso quer dizer?
<b-lx> então vários pessoas usam por isso sempre pela parte gráfica tentei
<CyL> b-lx: Vc tem acesso administrativo à máquina?
<b-lx> tenho
<b-lx> Pode ser a placa de vídeo do pc? ou isso não influênci a
<CyL> b-lx: Bom, tenho só alguns minutos para tentar te ajudar, ok?
<b-lx> sim
<CyL> b-lx: Até descobrir o que é pode ser qualquer coisa
<b-lx> sem problemas fico grato pela ajuda
<CyL> b-lx: Entre no modo texto como eu informei
<b-lx> vou entrar
<b-lx> ja estou no terminal texto
<CyL> b-lx: 'sudo apt-get install pastebinit'
<katy_> bom dia gostaria de saber se baixar o cd do ubutun é possivel fazer o backup do windows 8 quando o SO nao inicializa
<katy_> backup dos arquivos do win 8
<katy_> ??
<katy_> com a restauração do sistema do win 8 o notebook nao reinicializa o windows 8 e eu precisava fazer o backup
<trash_> ola galera..
<katy_> olá
<trash_> alguem ai sabe como coloco as barras superior e inferior transparente no gnome flashback.. ??  ajuda ai mano.. ta massa meu SO
<katy_> gostaria de saber se baixar o cd do ubutun é possivel fazer o backup dos arquivos do windows 8 quando o win 8 nao inicializa
<trash_> claro que sim..,
<trash_> eu tenho boot pelopendriver é muito massa usar., sabe como é?
<trash__>  ai sabe como coloco as barras superior e inferior transparente no gnome flashback.. ??  ajuda ai mano.. ta massa meu SO
<wiliam> ei...bom dia a todos
<wiliam> Alguem pode me ajudar com a instalação do UBUNTU?
<wiliam> estou com dificuldades na hora de gravar o CD e passar para o PC
<CyL> wiliam: Qual a dificldade?
<jobarte> gnome classic do 14.04 ta com um bug interessante
<jobarte> alias, o proprio ubuntu aqui ta com um bug interessante
<katy_> gostaria de saber se baixar o cd do ubutun é possivel fazer o backup dos arquivos do windows 8 quando o win 8 nao inicializa
<katy_> como pode ser feito
<katy_> pelo ubutun é possivel?
<jobarte> [katy_]: sim
<jobarte> voce vai precisar iniciar o ubuntu pelo liveCD e montar a partição windows que tu quer fazer o backup
<mvphard> eai jobarte
<AlexandreMBM> Alguém aí está no FISL?
<mvphard> to curtindo demais o ubuntu .;D
<jobarte> valendo lembar que pode não ocorrer caso a partição esteja danificada
<jobarte> [AlexandreMBM]: o que é FISL?
<jobarte> [mvphard]: fico feliz em ver mais um usuário de linux feliz :)
<AlexandreMBM> jobarte, http://softwarelivre.org/fisl15
<jobarte> [AlexandreMBM]: nossa, que legal
<jobarte> interessante como PoA tem recebido muitos eventos de tecnologia recentemente
<jobarte> houve um fórum de openstack ai também, eu queria ter ido :\
<AlexandreMBM> jobarte, eu não estou no FISL nem em POA
<jobarte> aqui em BH a comunidade livre esta morna
<mvphard_> voltei kk k
<jobarte> [mvphard_]: fico feliz em ver mais um usuário de linux feliz :)
<mvphard_> nao sei como não comecei a usar antes, o ubuntu é muito interativo, e se vc tiver alguma duvida na web tem muita informação
<mvphard_> eu só queria aprender um pouco mais sobre a questão dos pacotes e talz
<gadi_> jobarte e aee.. conseguiu alguém pra min ?
<LeoHomeland> Bom dia! Minha experiência com o sistema Linux é nula, mas tenho bastante interesse em hoje mesmo formatar o meu computador utilizando este sistema operacional, mas receio que não conseguirei configurar a internet neste sistema. Portanto, gostaria de saber se há vídeos pela internet (confiáveis) ou algum tipo de suporte que me oriente na configuração da internet.
<hggdh> mvphard_: quais tuas dúvidas em pacotes?
<mvphard_> basicamente tudo hggdh, sera que tem algum artigo que poderia me auxiliar?
<hggdh> mvphard_: em Ingles, vários... em PT, não sei. Serve Ingles?
<mvphard_> serve sim
<hggdh> mvphard_: OK. antes de tudo -- a documentação de pacotes vai do developer até o usuário. Queres começar por onde?
<mvphard_> usuario, acho que seria melhor
<hggdh> mvphard_: uma página boa para referencia é https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CategoryPackageManagement
<hggdh> mvphard_: outra: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/apt-get.html
<hggdh> mvphard_: outra: http://perseosblog.com/en/apt-apt-get-reference-guide-debian-ubuntu-derivatives/
<hggdh> mvphard_: finalmente, https://help.ubuntu.com/ terá links para basicamente tudo...
<mvphard_> quanta informação kk, to me sentindo um newbie, brigadao hggdh. Vou estudar esses artigos para entender melhor esse SO :D
<mvphard_> basicamente eu consigo fazer tudo pelo terminal, mas o que eu gostei do ubuntu é que ele tem o software center, que fica tipo o google play para instalar aplicativos
<mvphard_> quando eu tenho um pacote .tar.bz2 eu preciso primeiro descompactar ele e dps executar o apt-get?
<hggdh> mvphard_: sim. Eu, pessoalmente, sou mais command-line (mas é onde nomalmente estou a trabalhar, a maioria das máquinas qur uso não tem desktop)
<hggdh> mvphard_: não... .tar.* *não* é um "pacote" como o Ubuntu (ou qualquer outro derivado do Debian) espera
<hggdh> mvphard_: .tar.bz2 é simplemente um tarball compactado, não um pacote
<hggdh> um pacote para o apt-get (ou dpkg) é uma coleção de código do programa/produto e (scripts e intruções) de instalação. O dpkg le este pacote, and segue as instruções; ao final, tens um novo programa/produto instalado
<hggdh> um tar.bz2 (ou equivalente) é simplesmente um backup de um ou mais directorios, e não necessáriamente é de uso imediato
<hggdh> mvphard_: alias, cuidado com extensões no *IX (Linux, UNIX, etc) -- elas não são obrigatórias, como no Windows
<hggdh> LeoHomeland: não sei sobre videos mostrando como configurar internet no Ubuntu; normalmente, isto é feito automaticamente. Tua melhor opção é carregar o Ubuntu sem instalar, e ver o que ocorre
<LeoHomeland> valeu
<Gockz> alguem ai programa em ruby ? :S
<katy_> SIM
<katy_> voltei
<katy_> sim
<katy_> como inicio o ubuntu pelo liveCD?
<katy_> como inicio o ubuntu pelo liveCD?
<katy_> como inicio o ubuntu pelo liveCD?
<katy_> alguem pode me informar?
<katy_> como inicio o ubuntu pelo liveCD?
<katy_> como inicio o ubuntu pelo liveCD?
<katy_> como inicio o ubuntu pelo liveCD?
<hggdh> katy_: tua pergunta já foi vista. Agora, por favor, espere por uma resposta.
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<trash_> salve galera...,  alguem ai ta usando ubuntu 14..,  tenho aqui instalado gnome flashback + compiz + cairo-dock quqero bater papo..,
<wiliam> oi boa tarde
<wiliam> não respodi por que aqui na minha cidade a internet tinha caido
<wiliam> so voltou agora
<wiliam> Por favor, alguem pode me ajudar a instalar o UBUNTU?
<wiliam> Estou desde ontem tentando instalar mais não consigo
<trash_> salve galera...,  alguem ai ta usando ubuntu 14..,  tenho aqui instalado gnome flashback + compiz + cairo-dock quqero bater papo..
<trash_> como minimizar esse xchat .. tray.. sem fechar.., ??  entende
<wiliam> Alguem pode me ajudar a instalar o UBUNTU?
<trash_>  minimizar na bandeja no Linux
<katy_> como inicio o ubuntu pelo liveCD?
<trash_> wiliam, to aqui man.. o que esta fazendo ai..,descreva sua realidade.,  reinicia a maquina pressionando delete pra
<trash_> escolher a opção de boot .. entende isso que te digo?
<wiliam> sim entendo
<mirqui> vc põe o live cd no drive e deixa rodar
<trash_> entao.. da  o boot ai.. que te acompanho.. o hd pode formatar.. tem dados?
<wiliam> estou com dificuldades no Boot mesmo trash
<wiliam> Então Trash...
<trash_> reinicia pressionando F8 pra te dar opçao de boot.., escolhe o cd..
<trash_> vc ta em outro pc é?
<wiliam> queria deixar o windows rodando tambem, pois tenho alguns materias de trabalho nele
<wiliam> não, estou no própio mesmo que quero fazer a instalação
<wiliam> mais posso entrar em outro
<wiliam> ta por ai ainda Trash??
<trash_> qual distro vai usar. eu to no ubuntu 14 com gnome flashback um alternativo gnome2 saca..muito bugado ainda
<wiliam> Sei que voce não me conhece, tambem não te conheço, mais quero muito instalar o UBUNTU. voce esta no brasil? Pode me passar seu tel dce contato?
<wiliam> ???
<trash_> sim..
<trash_> mais nao tenho cel.. da vivo serve..??
<trash_> vou ver aqui.
<wiliam> sim serve... me ajuda ai parceiro
<trash_> qual a versao do teu cd ai.??
<wiliam> ubuntu-14.04-desktop-
<wiliam> amd 64.iso
<trash_> pode cre.. to nessa tb.,  seguinte..,  vc ta em outro pc ou é nesse mesmo ai..?
<trash_> vou descolar um cel aqui..
<wiliam> estou no mesmo, mais consigo outro
<wiliam> pode confiar, sei q e dificil passar um tel de contato pra uma pessoa q vc nunca viu, mais de fato preciso de ajuda para instalar
<trash_> saca ai. 99 91725631
<luiz_rj>  Oi pessoal, estou com alguns problemas qto as atualizações aqui, alguém pode me ajudar?
<Maninho> nossa mano problemas so to com problemas :(
<Maninho> luiz_rj, deixe tentar lhe ajudar, cole no paste os erros
<Maninho> http://pastebin.com/
<luiz_rj> Obrigado Maninho. http://pastebin.com/kimqucef
<hggdh> katy_: mais corretamente, via um DVD ou um pen-drive (CD mesmo não mais é suportado): tens que alterar a BIOS para aceitar o boot via (DVD ou pen-drive)
<Maninho> tenta luiz_rj  sudo apt-get autoclean
<Maninho> e sudo apt-get clean
<luiz_rj> http://pastebin.com/gsbqMyUj
<Maninho> toca o repo tah com erros de diretorios
<Maninho> vou ter q sair servidor bixado
<luiz_rj> esses erros começaram hj qdo tentei atualizar o ubunto, aqui é 10.04 e tinha atualização para o 12.04. Abri "canais de software" e alterei "baixar de USA" para Brasil, ai começou a dar esses problemas e fui me enrolando mais
<hggdh> luiz_rj: como fizeste o upgrade para 12.04?
<luiz_rj> eu não cheguei a fazer, estava dando erro
<hggdh> luiz_rj: como *tentaste* o upgrade?
<luiz_rj> estava tentando pelo gerenciador de atualizações
<hggdh> hum
<luiz_rj> e agora ele nem abre, esta dando os erros q passei aqui http://pastebin.com/kimqucef
<hggdh> luiz_rj: em um pastebin: (1) coloque a saida de 'ls -R /etc/apt'; (2) coloque o conteúdo de /etc/apt/sources.list
<hggdh> luiz_rj: adicionalmente, de-nos a saída de 'lsb_release -r'
<luiz_rj> ls -R /etc/apt http://pastebin.com/kimqucef
<hggdh> huh? pastebin errado?
<luiz_rj> foi mal http://pastebin.com/0Q9mXCKf
<luiz_rj> http://pastebin.com/FJ00vbNL
<hggdh> luiz_rj: agora, o item (2) que pedi
<luiz_rj> esta dando essa msg: bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permissão negada
<hggdh> luiz_rj: use sudo : sudo cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<hggdh> é claro, se pastebinit estiver instalado
<luiz_rj> não tenho instalado, mas aqui mostrou como instalar
<luiz_rj> http://pastebin.com/gh10tVSk
<luiz_rj> na vdd nem consigo, esta dando o msm erro, rs
<hggdh> luiz_rj: teu sources.list está a misturar Lucid (10.04) e Precise (12.04)... (é tudo Precise, até as últimas 4 linhas)
<hggdh> isto sugere que sources.list foi editado manualmente
<luiz_rj> uma coisa q eu reparei é q em  "canais de software" - "outro software" mudou muita coisa depois q mudei Baixar de: servidor USA para servidor Brasil
<luiz_rj> pois é, como eu não sou bom, posso ter acabado fazendo muita besteira
<hggdh> seja como for. Teu sistema ainda é Lucid. Uma sugestão é comentar todas as linhas que referem-se à Precise (coloque um # no início da linha), e então 'sudo apt-get update'
<luiz_rj> mas o estranho é q a atualização ñ era nem concluida, como será q pode o Precise (12.04) esta aqui?
<hggdh> não estás a rodar precise...
<luiz_rj> blz. Mas como eu faço isso? "comentar todas as linhas que referem-se à Precise (coloque um # no início da linha)" por onde?
<hggdh> use um editor que conheças. Por exemplo, 'sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<hggdh> (eu uso 'vi', mas este (e emacs) não são editores, ah, user-friendly)
 * hggdh vai almoçar
<luiz_rj> Voltou ao normal. Muito obrigado hggdh.
<luiz_rj> So mais 2 duvidas, eu deixo como Baixar de: Brasil msm? e como eu disse meu ubunto é o 10.04, é melhor eu tentar atualizar para o 12.04 né?
<drone__> e ai galera, estou tentando fazer varias requiscoes em um site via POST, e eu estou tendo o ip block rapidamente, logo na 4a requisicao, Eu testei com  4 proxy, mas a requiscao esta sendo cortada na 4 requisicao do mesmo jeito. OBS: Cada processo carrega um PROXY diferente.
<drone__> alguem tem alguma dica  ?
<drone__> ola ... ?
<jobarte> [drone__]: não há o que fazer
<jobarte> a menos que cada uma das requisições saia de um ip diferente
<jobarte> embora não vai adiantar muito se o sistema atacado possuir algoritmo de verificação para bloqueio por range de ip ou por tentativa e erro
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<licensed> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<wiliam> oi pessoal
<wiliam> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<wiliam> preciso acessar um terminal windows pelo UBUNTU, alquem pode me ajudar
<wiliam> alguem sabe como acessar um terminal pelo linux
<wiliam> preciso de ajuda
<drone__> ssh -l(login) (ip)
<wiliam> sim, tenho o login e ip
<drone__> instala um sofware server no windows ( nao conheco, mas eu acho que eh algo com ssh mesmo, pois eh protocolo )
<drone__> e usa um client no linux
<drone__> voce quer acessar so o cm ?
<drone__> cmd
<wiliam> E o seguinte Drone
<drone__> jobarte,  conferi meu script, agora ta dando com proxy diferente
<drone__> jobarte, conhece algum lugar onde venda bons proxys ?
<hggdh> wiliam: instal remmina
<hggdh> instale*
<wiliam> Usava ate então o Windows no meu trabalho com meu notbook, porem cansei do windows, muito virus, trava de mais.
<wiliam> ai resolvi instalar o UBUNTU e estou adorando
<wiliam> porem o terminal que a empresa utiliza e do windows entende
<wiliam> sei que consigo acessar o terminal do windows pelo ubuntu, porem não sei nem por onde começar, e tudo novo pra mim
<wiliam> alguem tem paciencia de me ajudar
<hggdh> wiliam: novamente, instale remmina via gerente de programas
<wiliam> e pelo terminal, desculpa a minha ignorancia, mais e tudo novo pra mim, estou perdido
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<wiliam> preciso fazer acesso remoto pelo linux
<wiliam> alguem me ajuda por favor
<astroo-> e dificl o teu pedido
<astroo-> dificil
<astroo-> poe a duvida toda e da uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta
<nuno_nunes> :D
<severgnini> boa noite, estou precisando de ajuda para achar o drive da rede sem fio
<severgnini> para o not hpze4900
<astroo-> ola  isso o melhor e procurar na net que deve ser quase impossivel alguem saber
<severgnini> blz
<severgnini> vou ver no site do fabricante
<Chessus> Galera, comecei a usar o Linux agora... To meio perdido e precisando de umas ajudas
<Chessus> Queria instalar o GNOME (Padrão) para organizar minha desktop
<Chessus> Como?
<astroo-> Chessus   da uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<Chessus> Saí sem querer
<Chessus> Alguém pode me ajudar na questão de modificar  a parada de organizar o desktop para GNOME ?
<omelete> ñ tem um modo classico?
<Chessus> Rapaz sei de nada dessas coisas :s
<Chessus> To todo perdido aqui
<Chessus> COnsegui nem alterar o idioma pra Português ainda
<omelete> se vc ñ gostou do unity provavelmente ñ vai gostar do gnome3
<omelete> melhor testar o mate ou cinnamon
<Chessus> O rapaz que instalou pra mim o linux tem o GNOME (Padrão) - tava escrito isso - e eu gostei
#ubuntu-br 2014-05-08
<juninho_bsb> Galera acabou de aparecer um erro no terminal que nunca tinha visto ainda... pesquisei no google e nada... toda ver que abro o terminal aparece essa mensagem acima na linha usuario@host:$
<juninho_bsb> "groups: não foi possível encontrar o nome para a ID de grupo 127"
<juninho_bsb> Aparece esse mensagem ai
<omelete> juninho_bsb,  mexeu em alguma configuração?
<juninho_bsb> não que lembre, do nada apareceu isso, liguei o pc agora, ontem mexi bastante mas numa VM do Debian.
<juninho_bsb> Vou dar um apt-get upgrade pra ver no que dá
<juninho_bsb> tem umas atualizações disponíveis.
<omelete> olha os grupos, bashrc
<juninho_bsb> como faço isso?
<juninho_bsb> vou reiniciar aqui se resolver dou um grito aqui.
<omelete> blz
<juninho_bsb> omelete o erro sumiu depois do apt-get upgrade... era algum bug no sistema.
<juninho_bsb> estou usando o 14.04 então isso é comum agora no ínicio.
<omelete> eh alguma coisa estava desconfigurada
<drone_> existe algum script onde ele faca a cada requiscao que eu der um ip diferente ? Alguem sabe se o TOR tem algo relacionado a isso ?
<astroo-> o tor tem
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<ubu> Eae galera, por quê o libreoffice que vem com o ubuntu 14.04 desfigura alguns doc's quando abre em office word ? :(
<Luiz_rj> Bom dia. Estou tentando atualizar a um tempo para a versão 12.04 mas sempre da o msm erro, alguém pode me ajudar? http://pastebin.com/guf7z0Ki
<Luiz_rj> Bom dia. Estou tentando atualizar a um tempo para a versão 10.04 para a 12.04 mas sempre da o msm erro, alguém pode me ajudar? http://pastebin.com/guf7z0Ki
<trash_> alguem ai ta usando o ubuntu 14 com algum dock tipo cairo-dock.. aqui ta travando a  barra superior quando ativa o cairo-dock.. tem outro legal...?? testei alguns e nada.
<trash_> alguem ai ta usando o ubuntu 14 com algum dock tipo cairo-dock.. aqui ta travando a  barra superior quando ativa o cairo-dock.. tem outro legal...?? testei alguns e nada.
<wiliam> oi, bom dia a todos
<wiliam> não estou conseguindo baixar o team viewer na versão mais atualizada do UBUNTU, podem me ajudar
<laiz> ola
<laiz> Apereceu uns numeros na barra esquerda no Desktop, como faço para retirar
<sUbMuNdO> boa tarde, alguem sabe como remover algum icone do painel do kde! pq usei um tema que deixa parecido com o win7!
<bakhtin> olá
<bakhtin> tem como mudar a orientação da barra de icones do ubuntu?
<bakhtin> por default  ela fica no canto esquerdo na vertical
<bakhtin> aquilo me irrita pra cacete...
<washington> alguem pode me ajudar? Gostaria de saber onde posso fazer curso de linux em são paulo ou campinas
<felipe__> Eu passei o ubuntu 14.4 pro dvd agora não to conseguindo instala
<felipe__> quero deixar dual boot
<Julinux> Pessoal
<Julinux> Pessoal, estou configurando um servidor ubuntu e estou tentando adicionar a seguinte linhar no /etc/sudoers
<felipe__> alguem ae podeme ajudar ?
<Julinux> zabbix             ALL=NOPASSWD /dev/sda
<Julinux> e mesmo assim não pega a permissão
<felipe__> não
<felipe__> eu passei
<felipe__> e tal , reiniciei o note
<felipe__> e num apareceu nada
<felipe__> foi pro windows normal
<Julinux> Como eu faço para o usuário zabbix de permissão de acesso ao /dev/sda ?
<Julinux> sem usar o chmod?
<Fabricio> boa tarde pessoal
<Fabricio> estou tentando baixar o ISO do Ubuntu 14.04 (64 bits) e não estou conseguindo nem pelo site do Ubuntu Br, nem pelo .com
<Fabricio> a versão 32bits consegui baixar normalmente
<Fabricio> alguém sabe se há algum problema com os servidores? ou indicar um mirror que esteja funcionando?
<Julinux> Não
<Julinux> baixei ainda hoje
<Julinux> cdimage.ubuntu.com
<mvphard> http://mirror.globo.com/ubuntu/releases/14.04/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<Fabricio> tentei este mirror da globo, mas dá o mesmo problema... baixa 8,9MB e para... aliás, o tamanho da ISO é 964MB?
<Julinux> Sim
<Julinux> Fabricio: Então o problema é na sua conexão
<Julinux> verifica se não tem nenhum proxy te barrando
<Julinux> Tem proxy que limita a taxa de download
<Fabricio> sim, provavelmente é problema com a conexão aqui mesmo, mesmo sem haver proxy
<Fabricio> pelo endereço (http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/) qual a pasta correta para achar o ISO do UBuntu 64bits... tô perdido pra encontrar aqui :(
<gabriell> Fabricio: Ubuntu 14.04 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/trusty/release/
<Julinux> Fabricio: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/14.04/
<Fabricio> não sei se é problema comigo apenas, mas ambos os links que enviaram caem para "Server install image"
<Fabricio> ou não há versão 64 para Desktop?
<Julinux> Fabricio: Tem as opções server e desktop mais em baixo
<Fabricio> Julinux: muito estranho... pelo link (http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/14.04/) tem apenas mais uma pasta (release) e, ao clicar nela, abre apenas a opção para baixar versão Server
<Fabricio> enfim, pelo visto p problema é minha conexão mesmo já que para vcs está normal... Muito obrigado pela ajuda!
<Julinux> Fabricio: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/14.04/release/ubuntu-gnome-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<Fabricio> Julinux: valeu! pelo links direto ao arquivo está baixando agora... esta ISO é a versão padrão do Ubuntu mesmo né? Como vi que tem "gnome" no nome viquei na dúvida
<Diogo> Boa tarde!
<Diogo> Alguém poderia me dizer, por favor, como eu faço para atualizar da versão 12 para a 14?
<Julinux> Diogo:
<Diogo> Pode me ajudar, Julinux?
<Julinux> Nas opções de autalizações
<Julinux> Verifica se está marcada a opção
<Julinux> Versão de Longo Suporte
<Diogo> Vou ver..
<Diogo> Esta sim...
<Diogo> Para suporte longo..
<Diogo> Tenho que colocar "para qualquer nova versão"?
<Julinux> Diogo: Testa ai
<Julinux> e depois roda no terminal
<Julinux> apt-get dist-upgrade -
<Julinux> apt-get dist-upgrade -y
<Diogo> Olha só...
<Diogo> Eu cliquei para qualquer nova versão
<Diogo> Já apareceu a 12.10
<Diogo> Mas ainda não a 14.04
<Diogo> No terminal eu não manjo nada, cara!
<Diogo> hehe
<Julinux> Bom
<Julinux> Eu geralmente prefiro reinstalar o sistema
<Julinux> Tente marcar novamente suporte longo e atualize novamente
<Julinux> para ver se aparece o 14
<Diogo> Ok....
<Diogo> Ainda continuou na 12.10
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<mvphard> ola pessoal, como faço para mudar o brilho da tela do meu notebook,
<mvphard> ja pesquisei
<mvphard> mas as informações que eles passaram nao resolveram
<davidbezerra> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<davidbezerra> como faço para tornar um compartilhamento de pastas do ubuntu para windows, permanente?
<davidbezerra> alterei a linha do /etc/fstab
<davidbezerra> porem smbfs nao funciona
<davidbezerra> aparece sistema de arquivo desconhecido
<davidbezerra> estou utilizando o ubuntu 14.04 server
<davidbezerra> pretendo substituir um servidor debian
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<davidbezerra> ok, obrigado
<astroo-> davidbezerra  ve o privado
#ubuntu-br 2014-05-09
<mvphard_> alguem aew?
<xGrind> falae
<mvphard_> ta aparecendo isso aqui no terminal
<mvphard_> (gedit:5324): Gtk-WARNING **: Calling Inhibit failed: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<mvphard_> o que é?
<mvphard_> to tentando editar o /etc/rc.locla
<astroo-> eu sempre ola
<mvphard_> alguem entende de brilho em notebook acer?
<mvphard_> o meu eu nao consigo arrumar
<mvphard_> soh pelo terminal
<mvphard_> no echo 0-976 | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness
<astroo-> mvphard_  da uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<mvphard_> blz :D
<Shelts> Ola
<subzero> alguem aqui
<subzero> entende de xen server?
<astroo-> eu sempre
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<zanin> Ola! Bom dia! Se eu crio uma funcao em bash para registrar a saida de um comando, com o seguinte comando na funcao: echo "[${USER}][`date`] - ${*}"$'\n' > ${LOG_FILE}   e chamo a funcao LOG `ls -l`  o resultado sai todo junto, sem quebra de linha.
<zanin> Alguem sabe como resolver? Se eu faço dentro do script sem ser por funcao, algo como `ls -l` >> output.log  fica normal, com quebra de linha   =/
<felipealmeida> zanin: bom dia
<zanin> ola felipealmeida ! Bom dia
<felipealmeida> zanin: o \n não adiantou?
<zanin> felipealmeida: nao virou nao
<felipealmeida> tentou por dentro do "" ?
<felipealmeida> "[${USER}][`date`] - ${*}"$'\n' -> "[${USER}][`date`] - ${*}\n"
<zanin> felipealmeida: nao fez diferenca
<zanin> felipealmeida: muito estranho
<felipealmeida> echo '\n' >> ${LOG_FILE}
<felipealmeida> depois?
<zanin> fiz assim: echo "[${USER}][`date`] - ${*}\n" > ${LOG_FILE}
<felipealmeida> echo "[${USER}][`date`] - ${*}\n" > ${LOG_FILE}
<felipealmeida> echo "\n" >> ${LOG_FILE}
<felipealmeida> adicionar o \n depois não adianta?
<zanin> felipealmeida: to vendo aqui, ele ta imprimindo o \n
<felipealmeida> lol
<felipealmeida> afaik echo deveria incluir um \n no final de qq forma sem fazer nada
<felipealmeida> pq não está realmente não sei
<zanin> felipealmeida: com printf tbm nao vai =/
<felipealmeida> zanin: infelizmente não sei mais que isso :(
<zanin> felipealmeida: se eu achar aqui eu te falo
<felipealmeida> boa :)
<Augusto_> Bom dia. Baixei o chrome mas não consigo instalar, da sempre o msm erro: Dependência não satisfeita: gconf-service. Alguém pode me ajudar?
<felipealmeida> Augusto_: opa
<felipealmeida> tenta sudo apt-get install -f gconf-service
<Augusto_> Tentei, mas ñ deu certo  http://pastebin.com/7YQQK4CK
<felipealmeida> sudo apt-get update
<felipealmeida> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Augusto_> http://pastebin.com/aEy8D7S4
<felipealmeida> vc está instalando o chrome de algum ppa?
<felipealmeida> sudo apt-get -f install
<Augusto_> eu tinha tentado pelo instalador de pacotes, ai veio o erro.
<felipealmeida> tenta sudo apt-get -f install
<Augusto_> http://pastebin.com/7LSje5Uk
<felipealmeida> hmm, tenta instalar o chrome de novo
<Augusto_> pelo instalador de pacote ou terminal?
<felipealmeida> terminal
<felipealmeida> sudo apt-get install ...
<Augusto_> http://pastebin.com/cE1FC7Db o comando para instalar é esse? sudo apt-get install
<felipealmeida> sudo apt-get install chrome
<Augusto_> http://pastebin.com/JmQ20atV
<felipealmeida> hehe
<felipealmeida> qual o nome do pacote do chrome?
<felipealmeida> eu não sei
<felipealmeida> chromium?
<felipealmeida> qual o nome do pacote no instalador de pactoes?
<Augusto_> rsrs, ta como google-chrome-stable
<felipealmeida> sudo apt-get install google-chrome-stable
<Augusto_> Vou tentar esse. Eu tentei de um jeito q deram dicas em outro site, o resultado é esse: http://pastebin.com/xPzr560K
<felipealmeida> entao, eu instalaria o chromium se fosse vc
<Augusto_> blz, vou nele msm. Tem o comando pra me ajudar, rs
<felipealmeida> acho que é sudo apt-get install chrome
<felipealmeida> ops
<felipealmeida> acho que é sudo apt-get install chromium
<hggdh> echo não é portável. Melhor usar printf do coreutils
<Augusto_> Obrigado felipealmeida, agora foi.
<ikki> como instalo o ubuntu junto com o windows 8? posso usar os dois juntos?
<felipealmeida> ikki: pode
<ikki> tem alguma dificuldade nessa instalação? um leigo como eu consegue instalar sem problemas?
<Millian> Boa Tarde! Gostaria de saber se alguém aqui já trabalhou com o Kareha...
<Millian> Estou tendo dificuldades na Instalação dele... Será que alguém pode me ajudar?
<internetlivre> boa tarde galera....alguem ipode me ajudar com o bugtraq 2 ?
<jesse__> Boa tarde algum poderia me ajudar em uma questao acho que bem chata
<jesse__> alguem*
<ALLI_> ajuda wifi deixou de funcionar...
<ALLI_> acabei de instalar o ubuntu 14 e ele tinha detectado certinho
<ALLI_> tava rodando ok
<ALLI_> aí instalei um leitor de pdf  e quando fui ver tava sem nada
<ALLI_> quais comandos rodar para habilitar novamente a rede e o wifi ?
<ALLI_> alguem ??
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<felipealmeida> mirqui: boa tarde
<mirqui> boa tarde , tudo bem :) ?
<felipealmeida> yep, iai?
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus :)
<Guest47009> Olá
<Guest47009> hello
<mirqui> olá , tudo bem :) ?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<nautilusONE> o/
<astroo-> ola
<alvaro> chromium não reconhece o Flash mais
<alvaro> já tentei de tudo
<astroo-> usa firefox...
<alvaro> astroo- mas o que será que houve???
<alvaro> pois ele é a base do Google Chrome
<astroo-> nao sei
<astroo-> adobe e USA como a google
<astroo-> nao e guerra...
<alvaro> e no Chrome (pelo menos no Windows) tá tudo ok, só que é o flash versão 13
<alvaro> tentei o peeperfhash, instalou mas não funciona
<alvaro> *peeperflash
<astroo-> usa o firefox...
<alvaro> tudo bem entendi :D
<alvaro> Qual outro navegador que preste, para Ubuntu??
<alvaro> alem do firefox.
<astroo-> talvez nenhum
<alvaro> ????
<alvaro> nossa
<alvaro> nenhum ???
<astroo-> nao uso linux...
<hggdh> alvaro: sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<alvaro> já fiz isso, instalou mas o chromium não executa ele
<alvaro> ele tá instalado
<alvaro> hggdh só que não funciona
<hggdh> alvaro: aqui funciona. Qual versão de Ubuntu?
<alvaro> 14.04
<alvaro> me mande um print do chromium
<hggdh> alvaro: huh?
<alvaro> imagebin
<alvaro> quero ver
<hggdh> do que?
<alvaro> do crhomium com o peeperflash plugin??
<hggdh> ...
<alvaro> isso hggdh http://imagebin.org/309951
<alvaro> mostra os plugins reconhecidos pelo Chromium
<alvaro> estou só com um, porem o pepperflash está instalado no ubuntu
<hggdh> alvaro: http://imagebin.org/309953
<alvaro> então como deixo o meu igual sendo que o referido plugin está dentro do ubuntu
<alvaro> hggdh veja como está instalado
<alvaro> http://imagebin.org/309955
<alvaro> só que não aparece no Chromium
<alvaro> então ???
<hggdh> alvaro: dpkg -l chromium\* | pastebinit
<alvaro> sudo ou não???
<alvaro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7425082/
<hggdh> não é necessário sudo para dpkg -l
<hggdh> alvaro: mesma versões que o meus pacotes. Depois de instalar o pepperflashplugin reiniciaste o chromium (isto é, fechando *todas* as instancias dele)?
<alvaro> sim e nada aconteceu
<alvaro> ele fica pedindo o flash direto
<alvaro> só se eu reinstalar o Chromium novamente
<hggdh> tente 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install pepperflashplugin-nonfree | pastebinit'
<alvaro> minha net é lenta hggdh, vai demorar um pouco
<hggdh> tudo bem. Mas, se instalaste o pepper a pouco, a chance é que o pacote ainda esteja na cache local
<alvaro> instalei junto com o Chromium umas 2 semanas atras
<alvaro>  http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/pool/main/g/google-chrome-stable/google-chrome-stable_34.0.1847.132-1_amd64.deb
<alvaro> Conectando-se a dl.google.com (dl.google.com)|173.194.118.99|:80... falhou
<hggdh> ainda assim, o pacote deveria estar em /var/cache/apt/archives
<alvaro> está dando erro
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> pode ser isto -- talvez tenha dado erro antes
<alvaro> vou ver
<hggdh> o pepperflash... tem que baixar o chrome (usamos a biblioteca do flash que vem com o chrome). Se o chrome falhou, *talvez* isto explique teu caso
<alvaro> 2014-05-09 19:47:36 (32,7 KB/s) - Erro de leitura no byte 10628816/48268726 (Tempo esgotado para conexão). Desistindo.
<alvaro> ERROR: wget failed to download http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/pool/main/g/google-chrome-stable/google-chrome-stable_34.0.1847.132-1_amd64.deb
<alvaro> More information might be available at:
<alvaro>   http://wiki.debian.org/PepperFlashPlayer
<alvaro> deu isso
<alvaro> não tem outro procedimento não??
<alvaro> isso é falha do servidor não?
<hggdh> alvaro: deu timeout na baixa do chrome. Pode ser por conta de tua velocidade no link
<alvaro> não tem outro lugar para baixar não?
<hggdh> não
<hggdh> (e, pessoalmente, não consigo ver o google com problemas de velocidade
<alvaro> mas estas vendo agora rsrsrsrs
<alvaro> minha net não é via radio não rsrsrsrs
<alvaro> hggdh, onde fica na internet o endereço deste pacote (me refiro ao site mesmo)
<hggdh> alvaro: está escrito na mesnsagem de erro :-)
<alvaro> quem sabe pelo navegador as coisas melhoram
<alvaro> vou tentar de outra forma
<hggdh> alvaro: tens que descobrir o que o pepperflashplugin-nonfree faz -- o .deb da google não é instalado, apenas as bibliotecas do flash
<alvaro> parece que vai dar
<alvaro> espere um pouco quer dizer que ele está (junto com o Chrome)?
<hggdh> não foi o que eu disse.
<alvaro> agora o download tá certinho
<hggdh> nada proibe, entretanto, que instales o chrome --e não mais use o chromium-browser
<alvaro> estou curioso
<alvaro> pois o download é do chrome
<hggdh> pois
<hggdh> :-)
<alvaro> mas o tamanho é do pepper plugin, estranho
<alvaro> Tamanho: 48268726 (46M), 44605785 (43M) restantes [application/x-debian-package]
<alvaro> Salvando em: “/tmp/pepperflashplugin-nonfree.JfJRZOwNH1/google-chrome-stable_34.0.1847.132-1_amd64.deb”
<alvaro> o mesmo tamanho
<alvaro> 46 mg
<hggdh> não
<hggdh> o que foi salvo foi o google-chrome-stable_34.0.1847.132-1_amd64.deb
<alvaro> então o endereço está errado do pepper plugin
<alvaro> hggdh qual  o tamanho do pepper plugin?
<alvaro> hggdh ???
#ubuntu-br 2014-05-10
<AlexandreMBM> Alguém aqui usa MediaTomb?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<AlexandreMBM> O astroo- calcula isso?
<AldoRaine> AlexandreMBM: o que eu uso é o ps3mediaserver
<AldoRaine> qual o problema com o MT ?
<AlexandreMBM> AldoRaine, tem alguns, mas por enquanto ele é o único que me resolveu uma coisa.
<AlexandreMBM> AldoRaine, experimentei o ps3mediaserver e fiquei com a sensação de que ele também resolveria e eu não soube usar
<AlexandreMBM> AldoRaine, eu quero fazer transcoding de OGV para MP4
<astroo-> calcular?
<AlexandreMBM> AldoRaine, mas o MP4 tem de ser um áudio mp2 ou mais simples, tipo um PCM
<AldoRaine> eu só uso o ps3 mesmo pra fazer streaming
<AlexandreMBM> AldoRaine, apesar do codec de vídeo ser MP4 AAC
<AlexandreMBM> AldoRaine, é streaming, mas com o transcoding
<AlexandreMBM> AldoRaine, ele tem opção de funcionar com mencoder
<AlexandreMBM> AldoRaine, e eu sei a conversão manual com o mencoder
<AlexandreMBM> AldoRaine, mas eu não acertei passar os parâmetros especiais na configuração do ps3mediaserver
<AlexandreMBM> AldoRaine, ou ele nunca vai entender tais parâmetros
<AldoRaine> ou seja, você quer diminuir o tráfego quando for transmitir pra TV, é isso?
<AlexandreMBM> AldoRaine, eu suspeito que eu não soube fazer o condicional identificando os codecs
<AlexandreMBM> AldoRaine, não. Eu tenho vídeo OGV e quero reproduzi-los na Smart TV LG, que não aceita esse formato.
<AlexandreMBM> AldoRaine, eu já consigo com o MediaTomb
<AlexandreMBM> AldoRaine, o MediaTomb foi o único de vários que experimentei, que resolveu isso
<AlexandreMBM> AldoRaine, ou que eu soube usar para resolver isso
<AldoRaine> o ps3 também roda o ogv
<AldoRaine> mas vc tem de escolher o decodificador
<AldoRaine> que no caso, ele permite escolher o mencoder, ffmpeg, vlc, etc
<AlexandreMBM> AldoRaine, acontece que ele tem uns bugs e a versão empacotada para Ubuntu tem coisa desabilitadas
<AlexandreMBM> AldoRaine, eu precisaria recompilar/reempacotar, na esperança de fazer alguns testes e de aplicar alguns patches que já pesquisei
<AlexandreMBM> AldoRaine, isso chama-se transcoding
<AlexandreMBM> AldoRaine, eu fiz, e só com o mencoder é que possivelmente daria certo
<AlexandreMBM> AldoRaine, pois é preciso saber o que vai sair
<AldoRaine> como também só funciona o mencoder mesm
<AldoRaine> minha TV é panasonic
<AlexandreMBM> AldoRaine, e o que vai sair tem de ser, como eu disse, MP4 AAC + um áudio simples (mp2, mp3lame, PCM)
<AldoRaine> comigo*
<AlexandreMBM> AldoRaine, você chegou a praticar os parâmetros para o mencoder do ps3mediaserver?
<AldoRaine> não, só fiz mesmo o que expliquei pra você
<AlexandreMBM> AldoRaine, eu acho que falha meu condicional para theora+vorbis de entrada
<AldoRaine> otimizei o ps3 ao máximo
<AldoRaine> e na hora de rodar o arquivo, somente seleciono o mencoder
<AlexandreMBM> AldoRaine, o que você chama de otimizar o ps3 ao máximo?
<AldoRaine> mas essa otimização varia de PC para PC
<AlexandreMBM> AldoRaine, o projeto é funcional, mas eu acho que precisaria mexer no código para ele fazer o que eu quero
<AlexandreMBM> AldoRaine, parece até que não... mas eu tentei parametrizar o mencoder lá e não consegui
<AldoRaine> otimizar é: configurar ele para usar todos os núcleos do processador, realce de legendas (cor, fundo, etc) e algumas configurações de rede
<AldoRaine> é que você quer que ele tenha outro comportamento para rodar o filme
<AlexandreMBM> Eu?
<AldoRaine> bem, eu entendi isso
<AlexandreMBM> Eu quero apenas que ele rode
<AlexandreMBM> Quer rode o .ogv
<AlexandreMBM> Ele não está fazendo
<AlexandreMBM> No televisor chega um formato sem meu controle, que é incompatível, e que por isso o televisor não executa.
<AldoRaine> vou fazer o seguinte
<AldoRaine> vou rodar novamente um ogv no ps3
<AldoRaine> e verificar o log
<AldoRaine> e entender o que ele faz pra poder te explicar
<AldoRaine> pq na minha TV simplesmente roda
<AldoRaine> a versão que eu instalei é de um PPA
<astroo-> https://www.videolan.org/vlc/   nao da?
<AldoRaine> ele não quer plugar a TV direto num PC astroo-
<AlexandreMBM> AldoRaine, o ps3mediaserver funciona muito bem aqui, mas para outros formatos que não o OGV
<AldoRaine> ele quer acessar o PC via rede através da TV e executar os videos via streaming
<AlexandreMBM> AldoRaine, astroo- não é um bot?!
<astroo-> ok
<AldoRaine> não, AlexandreMBM
<astroo-> por enquanto os bots nao dao piadas de humor negro...
<AlexandreMBM> AldoRaine, ele deve ter rido demais...
<AldoRaine> kkkk
<AlexandreMBM> astroo-, eu não prestei atenção ao que você escreveu. nem um pouco!
<astroo-> ok
<AlexandreMBM> astroo-, agora vou fazer
<AlexandreMBM> astroo-, eu estava certo como 2+2=4 que você era bot
<astroo-> ja que eles podem usar ubuntu; 'Killer robots' to be debated at UN   http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-27343076    estao ver se pode matar ou nao    humor negro...
<AlexandreMBM> astroo-, eu não li direito
<astroo-> foi a piada que dei ao AlexandreMBM
<AlexandreMBM> astroo-, pensei: uma coisa qualquer na memória
<astroo-> eu so sou o inventor e gestor da teorica maior e melhor coisa da net se existir...
<AlexandreMBM> AldoRaine, parece que eu só tenho de acertar um novo LGST600.conf
<AlexandreMBM> AldoRaine, com outro nome, é claro
<AldoRaine> sim
<AlexandreMBM> AldoRaine, eu não tinha atentado para o fato de que o ps3mediaserver trabalha com o conceito de renderer
<AlexandreMBM> AldoRaine, você faz ideia do que mudar para ter o seguinte?
<AlexandreMBM> mencoder sala41b-high-201405081658.ogv -oac pcm -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg4:vqmin=2:vlelim=-4:vcelim=9:lumi_mask=0.05:dark_mask=0.01:vhq -o movie.mp4
<AlexandreMBM> Ou simplesmente:
<AlexandreMBM> H.264 + MP3 (Mpeg 1) encapsulado MP4 (MOV)
<AlexandreMBM> No VLC, se eu fosse converter, eu escolheria:
<AlexandreMBM> 1ª tela: MP4
<AlexandreMBM> 2ª tela: MP3
<AlexandreMBM> 3ª tela: MP4
<AlexandreMBM> algo assim
<AldoRaine> entendi
<AldoRaine> vc tá criando comando personalizado
<AlexandreMBM> Parece que só tenho modificar
<AlexandreMBM> Supported = f:mp4    v:mp4|h264	a:ac3|aac	m:video/mp4
<AlexandreMBM> Para
<AlexandreMBM> Supported = f:mp4    v:mp4|h264	a:mp3	m:video/mp4
<AlexandreMBM> Agora é só testar!
<AldoRaine> mas é só no audio o problema ?
<AldoRaine> o video aparece ?
<AlexandreMBM> AldoRaine, nada aparece. Mas pelos inúmeros testes que tenho feito, concluo que é "o todo".
<AlexandreMBM> AldoRaine, o todo tem de estar certo, casando.
<AlexandreMBM> AldoRaine, não... o teste não será tão simples assim
<AlexandreMBM> AldoRaine, vou procurar a documentação para esses .conf
<AldoRaine> eu vou debugar lá em casa
<AldoRaine> e te dou um retorno
<AlexandreMBM> AldoRaine, preciso considerar o significado de f: com mais cuidado
<AldoRaine> de repente te passo o caminho das pedras
<AlexandreMBM> AldoRaine, preciso saber se seria ogv
<AldoRaine> é ogv mesmo
<AldoRaine> eu rodo ogv e matroska
<AlexandreMBM> AldoRaine, ou se o ps3mediaserver de maneira alguma vai suportar isso
<AlexandreMBM> AldoRaine, qual é o seu .conf?
<AldoRaine> vc quer o conteúdo dele ?
<AlexandreMBM> AldoRaine, não
<AlexandreMBM> AldoRaine, só o nome
<AldoRaine> PMS.conf
<AlexandreMBM> AldoRaine, acho que é PS3.conf
<AldoRaine> não
<AldoRaine> confirmei aqui
<AldoRaine> é PMS.conf mesmo
<AlexandreMBM> AldoRaine, não tem esse aqui
<AldoRaine> fica em ~./config/ps3mediaserver/
<AlexandreMBM> AldoRaine, por favor, coloque ele em paste.ubuntu.com
<ygorabreu> Pessoal, alguem conhece um substituto para p remastersys??
<AlexandreMBM> AldoRaine, PS3.conf tem a documentação que eu preciso
<AldoRaine> AlexandreMBM: http://paste.debian.net/98590/
<AlexandreMBM> AldoRaine, obrigado
<AldoRaine> espero que ajude
<AlexandreMBM> ygorabreu, conheço uma coisa que não é bem um "substituto"
<AldoRaine> AlexandreMBM: estou indo pra casa agora
<AlexandreMBM> AldoRaine,  parece que me equivoquei
<AldoRaine> já já testo e conecto aqui
<AlexandreMBM> AldoRaine, o .conf do renderer é outro e só diz o que o renderer suporta, não faz regra de "transcoding"
<AlexandreMBM> AldoRaine, a regra de transcoding seria como testei antes, na parametrização do mencoder
<ygorabreu> AlexandreMBM, eu tentei usar um chamado uck ubuntu costumization kit, mas achei um pouco complicado...seria esse? rs
<AlexandreMBM> ygorabreu, um momento
<ygorabreu> AlexandreMBM estou tentando criar um ubuntu perfeito pra rodar do pendrive..com tudo q eu quero..
<AlexandreMBM> ygorabreu, é pra isso que que vou lhe mostrar algo
<ygorabreu> AlexandreMBM perfeito...aguardo
<AlexandreMBM> ygorabreu, http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2013/11/systemback-ponto-restauracao-ubuntu/
<ygorabreu> AlexandreMBM show de bola...vou pesquisar e ler sobre esse systemback..obrigado camarada...
<AlexandreMBM> ygorabreu, não cheguei a usar
<AlexandreMBM> ygorabreu, dica provém de http://forum.clubedohardware.com.br/topic/1069515-fsck/
<Guest85938> olá boa noite
<Guest85938> alguém do brasil???
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<TheOrkutio> Olá
<Guest91423> olá pessoal, boa noite!!!PReciso de ajuda sobre esse SO...Não sei utilizá-lo...não sei como obter ajuda online...
<Guest91423> Ubuntu 32bits...gnome...
<Guest91423> to familiarizado com SO Windows....
<juliocesar> bom dia
<juliocesar> tem  alguns recurso no ubuntu 14.4, parecido com cubo da versão anteriores do ubuntu.
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<espinosa> olá gostaria de saber se a versão 14.04 LTS está tendo problemas com as placas de vídeo ATI?
<mirqui> espinosa , ola isto
<mirqui> http://ubuntued.info/instale-a-nova-versao-dos-drivers-ati-no-ubuntu
<espinosa> ok, obrigado
<Ricardo__> espinosa, no meu pc q é ati 4650 nem instala drivers
<Ricardo__> nem baixando do site da ati
<Ricardo__> vamos ver a dica do mirqui
<espinosa> sim vou testar
<Ernandes> aaeeee
<alvaro> espero que a proxima atualização do Chromium, venha embutido o bendito do pepperflash
<alvaro> sozinho ele plugin não instala mesmo, já fiz de tudo
<LucasReis> Olá.
<AlexandreMBM> Olá! Alguém por favor teste se consegue acessar http://userscripts.org/
<LucasReis> Um minuto
<LucasReis> cá não carrega
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<nautilusONE> iae
<astroo-> ola
<nautilusONE> :)
<haroldofurtado> e aew pessoal
<astroo-> ola
<haroldofurtado> galerinha
<haroldofurtado> alguém usando ubuntu 14.04 no desktop pra jogar?
<haroldofurtado> estou perguntando isso pq já tive problemas com linux no passado com relação a supporte gráfico para amd
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> eu ja tive problemas com a ati no ubuntu mas eu mudei de linux :D
<astroo-> ola
<nuno_nunes> boas astro :d
<nuno_nunes> mas no meu novo linux nao tenho esses problemas
<haroldofurtado> cara
<haroldofurtado> só falto isso para me livrar do windows de uma ve
<haroldofurtado> vez
<haroldofurtado> não que eu não goste dele
<haroldofurtado> mas prefiro unificar tudo
<haroldofurtado> sou programador
<haroldofurtado> e pra desenvolvimento é melhor usar linux
<haroldofurtado> trabalho com mac
<haroldofurtado> e pela proximidade de sistema é mais fácil pra mim ter um linux instalado
<nuno_nunes> eu trabalho com o manjaro :D
<haroldofurtado> don't know manjaro
<Daekdroom> haroldofurtado, depende do modelo da placa de vídeo.
<haroldofurtado> specific distro?
<haroldofurtado> 7970
<haroldofurtado> radeon
<Daekdroom> O driver binário Catalyst deve funcionar bem pra jogos.
<haroldofurtado> humm
<haroldofurtado> não sabia que a amd estava dando suporte
<haroldofurtado> bom saber
<geowany> alguém aqui usa bacula?
<quiron> haroldofurtado, baixe o driver binario na amd... ainda é a melhor opção...
<nuno_nunes> bacula o que é isso
<nuno_nunes> ????
<geowany> serviço de backup
<haroldofurtado> cara
<haroldofurtado> man
<haroldofurtado> eu te amo
<haroldofurtado> estava esses dias precisando de alguém pra usar um servidor bacula
<haroldofurtado> estou pensando em implementar 1
<haroldofurtado> o problema é que ele vai ser utilizado para realizar backups de máquinas windows
<geowany> faz tempo que estou batendo cabeça pra configurar uma dell powervault tl2000 com fitas ultrium lto-3
<haroldofurtado> na verdade um servidor de arquivos windows
<haroldofurtado> pow cara
<haroldofurtado> tem até um canal do bacula
<haroldofurtado> não lembro o nome agora
<geowany> eu tenho outro servidor de bacula funcionando em testes, mas usando o storage em disco mesmo
<haroldofurtado> mas é inglês, tem gente que não se sente confortável com a lingua
<haroldofurtado> o meu é pra storage em disco
<geowany> eu to achando que alguém fez merda nesse robô de fitas
<geowany> em disco é fácil
<geowany> bacula-sd.conf já vem praticamente configurado por padrão, basta indicar o diretório
<geowany> haroldofurtado: como não gosto de ficar sobrecarregado, instalo o webmin no servidor
<haroldofurtado> cara
<haroldofurtado> eu sou totalmente leigo sobre o assunto
<haroldofurtado> não tenho como iniciar uma configuração aqui agora
<haroldofurtado> mas gostaria que se fosse possível
<haroldofurtado> você me ajuda-se com umas dicas e coisas do tipo
<geowany> eu já estou apanhando a alguns meses, o problema é que ando muito sobrecarregado e não tinha tempo pra pegar nesse robô de fitas
<geowany> haroldofurtado: tranquilo, ajudo sim
<geowany> eu to com o livro do Heitor (livro de bacula bem conhecido em portugues)
<geowany> que peguei emprestado do Greyson (a.k.a. Kazenin)
<geowany> haroldofurtado: e aqui estou usando o ubuntu server 14.04 porque estou migrando todas as máquinas debian para ubuntu server
<nuno_nunes> migrar de um sistema estavel para o ubuntu lol
<nuno_nunes> :D
<geowany> fala isso pra quem HOMOLOGA software e hardware pra ubuntu
<geowany> ;)
<geowany> melhor do que ficar pensando em upgrade de versão de 2 em 2 anos.
<geowany> e a opinião de um cara que não conhece o bacula é questionável
<ghazi> qual o site q coloco um screenshot?
<geowany> ghazi: eu usava o imageshack.us
<geowany> haroldofurtado: poxa! nem acredito, acabei de testar com o tar e funcionou!
<geowany> agora só falta configurar o bacula mesmo!
<ghazi> geowant, achei o q procurava http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Guimaraes> opa fala ae pessoal, ae to precisando de uma ajuda, preciso montar um servidor de usuarios, impressoras, dominio e etc, n meu trampo agente usa windows server 2008 mais na compra de um novo equipamento sobrou uma maquina e queria fazer um prototipo, alguem pra dar so as primeiras instruções quero comecar na segunda jah
<Ernandes> isso que é querer...
<Guimaraes> ow rapaz mo me emploguei na sexta quando fico um quad core 8gb parado
<Guimaraes> tipo uso fedora mais nunca mexi com servidor linux
<Ernandes> rss
<Guimaraes> quero comeca pelo ubuntu pq nele q tb comecei no linux
<Guimaraes> sera que alguem ae pode so me dar umas dicas iniciais
<Ernandes> vai no vivaolinux.com.br que tem muito material
<astroo-> Guimaraes  ola
<Guimaraes> opa e ae astroo
<Guimaraes> pode me ajudar?
<Guimaraes> queria uma outro alternativa ou uma opiniao concreta sobre o samba
<geowany> o jeito é ir de samba4
<geowany> e gerenciá-lo pelas ferramentas da microsoft
<Guimaraes> então li algumas coisas sobre ele, vai funcionar melhor que windows server
<geowany> não é garantia, mas a maioria das funções já estão funcionando
<geowany> dia desses subi um openldap e integrei samba3 e freeradius nele
<geowany> mas seriam dois trabalhos implementá-lo, o primeiro seria derrubar o AD, o segundo seria migrar do openldap+samba3 para o samba4
<Guimaraes> pow e qual distro tu me recomenda pra inicar esse projeto?
<geowany> ubuntu server ;)
<geowany> ah..escute isso depois
<geowany> http://br-linux.org/2013/01/entrevista-em-audio-sobre-a-importancia-da-migracao-do-samba3-para-o-samba4.html
<Guimaraes> ubuntu server e samba 4
<Guimaraes> to ouvindo
<Guimaraes> calma ae
<geowany> o site está offline, mas existe/existia uma distro que já vinha pronta com o samba4 chamada "resara" (www.resara.org)
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> oi astro , tudo bem ?
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<mirqui> que bom , aqui também vamos todos bem graças a deus
<jyulliano> alguem sabe usar o gobby pra edição colaborativa?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<mirqui> procura o hggdh ou o subzero , ele são avançados
<jyulliano> alguem sabe usar o gobby pra edição colaborativa?
<mirqui> http://pplware.sapo.pt/pessoal/informatica/gobby-editor-de-texto-colaborativo-para-programadores/
<mirqui> http://blogeducando.blogspot.com.br/2009/01/gobby-um-editor-de-texto-colaborativo.html
<jyulliano> mirqui, eu não sei como faço para que outras pessoas possam conectar na minha máquina para editar um arquivo
<mirqui> tbm não sei cara , só digitei no google  , o hggdh e o subzero são avançaDOS , PODEM SABER
<mirqui> mas digita a tua dúvida + goddy
<jyulliano> subzer0, pode me ajudar?
<jyulliano> mirqui, to há 1h procurando
<jyulliano> mirqui, ja fui em tudo quanto é site, e minha dúvida é simples
<mirqui> é programa windows ?
<jyulliano> mirqui, meu problema é como conectar do cliente pro servidor, tem pra windows tbm
<jyulliano> mirqui, to quase usando o hamachi pra fazer isso
<mirqui> então digita como conectarcliente servidor + gooddy
<subzer0> jyulliano
<subzer0> oq tu ker fazer?
<jyulliano> subzer0, usar o gobby
<jyulliano> subzer0, só não sei como faço pra alguem conectar na minha maquina
<jyulliano> mirqui, ja digitei, em ingles inclusive
<subzer0> jyulliano conectar
<subzer0> oq?
<jyulliano> eu rodei o infinoted pra criar um servidor, quando eu abro o gobby aparece pra eu conectar e abrir um documento novo
<jyulliano> mas no caso de uma pessoa externa não sei como ela faz pra conseguir conectar e editar o arquivo junto comigo
<jyulliano> tentei passar meu ip, mas não funcionou, tentei o ip + porta e não funcionou tbm
<jyulliano> subzer0, ^
<subzer0> jyulliano
<subzer0> simples
<subzer0> vc usa internet da gvt
<subzer0> tem q ver em q porta o soft
<subzer0> trabalha
<subzer0> e redicionar a porta
<subzer0> no router
<jyulliano> subzer0, "simples" huahuah
<subzer0> http://g1.globo.com/globo-news/jornal-globo-news/videos/v/globo-news-ao-vivo/61910/
<subzer0> crakudo
<subzer0> invadiu 1 onibus
<subzer0> kerendo roubar
<subzer0> ta com 1 tesoura la fazendo refem
<subzer0> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<subzer0> policia aki do br e mto lixo
<subzer0> com 1 tesoura
<subzer0> kk
<subzer0> eu ja tinha entrado la
<subzer0> e batido no crakudo
<jyulliano> subzer0, eu abro a pagina de configuração do roteador no caso?
<subzer0> [jyulliano]: se nao
<subzer0> manja de redes?
<jyulliano> mais ou menos
<jyulliano> básico
<subzer0> tu tem q redicionar
<subzer0> no roteador
<subzer0> abre a pagina ve se tem la port fowarding
<subzer0> da 1 ifconfig
<subzer0> no linux
<subzer0> pega seu pc da rede
<subzer0> e taca la
<subzer0> e libera a porta
<jyulliano> subzer0, ta podendo falar assunto off-topic agora? antigamente esse canal era ditatorial nesse sentido
<subzer0> jyulliano ai a internet é roteada neh?
<jyulliano> acho q ta na hora de voltar
<jyulliano> sim
<subzer0> entao
<subzer0> tem q redicionar a porta
<subzer0> no modem
<subzer0> tem q ver que porta trabalha oque voce ta tentando conexao
<subzer0> e pronto
<subzer0> loga no router e rediciona
<subzer0> seja feliz
<subzer0> [19:08:32] <jyulliano> subzer0, ta podendo falar assunto off-topic agora? antigamente esse canal era ditatorial nesse sentido
<subzer0> [19:08:37] <jyulliano> acho q ta na hora de voltar
<subzer0> primeiro meu caro
<jyulliano> hauhauuhaha, é a verdade ué
<subzer0> aqui ninguem é pago pra da suporte
<subzer0> somos meros usuarios
<jyulliano> subzer0, vlw pela ajuda, vou tentar aqui! =D
<omelete> se ñ for só teste é bom amarrar ipxmac tb
<subzer0> agora vim falar besteira
<jyulliano> subzer0, acho q vc não me entendeu =P
<subzer0> jyulliano sei la
<subzer0> acho nada d+ falar assunto offtopic
<jyulliano> subzer0, exatamente, isso q eu to falando, tem uns caras aqui q são muito chatos com isso, aqui era canal só de ajuda e ., quem quisesse tinha q ir no off-topic
<jyulliano> por isso tinha parado de frequentar o canal, tava muito chato, podia falar sobre nada q vinha um adm encher o saco
<subzer0> jyulliano nisso tb concordo
<subzer0> maior tempo o canal ai é parado
<jyulliano> subzer0, esse canal era foda uns 4 anos atras, divetido demais, ate q mudou os adms, entrou uma tal de ursula e acabaram com o canal
<jyulliano> sei nem se pode falar palavrao
<subzer0> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<subzer0> ninguem curte
<subzer0> essa ursula so
<subzer0> so os punheteiros ai
<subzer0> q babam ovo
<subzer0> por ser girl
<jyulliano> kkkkkk
<jyulliano> mulher mais chata impossível, eu era perseguido nesse canal por ela
<jyulliano> essa página de configuração do modem ga gvt é complicado demais pqp
<subzer0> ela é feinha
<subzer0> tem foto dela na net
<subzer0> so procurar
<subzer0> é akelas baba ovo de nerd gordo e feio
<jyulliano> HAUhuaHuAHua
<jyulliano> subzer0, é uma loira?
<jyulliano> subzer0, ursula junque?
<subzer0> [jyulliano]: s
<subzer0> velha
<subzer0> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DIu02vgT2f0
<jyulliano> nossa, tomei um susto aqui, faz isso não cara kkkkk
<subzer0> feinha
<subzer0> como toda mulher
<subzer0> q mexe nessa merda
<subzer0> maioria das girls linux q conheci
<subzer0> eram feinhas
<jyulliano> subzer0, maioria? conheceu alguma gata?
<subzer0> jyulliano nada
<subzer0> so minha ex
<subzer0> q tinha 1 corpinho
<subzer0> legal
<subzer0> mais a maioria é feia
<subzer0> de 10 , 2 salva
<jyulliano> kkkkk, normal
<subzer0> s
<subzer0> curso q da mulher gata
<subzer0> é medicina
<subzer0> informatica so da tribufu
<jyulliano> subzer0, acho q curso de humanas no geral, exatas/computação só dá homem e mulher feia no geral
<jyulliano> subzer0, liberei a porta e não funciona essa merda, pelo visto vou de hamachi
<subzer0> kk
<subzer0> tenke ver se ta liberando
<subzer0> a porta certa
<subzer0> se é tcp ou udp
<subzer0> et
<jyulliano> subzer0, tem como eu saber se a porta ta liberada?
<subzer0> se tu redicionou
<subzer0> pro ip certo do seu pc
<subzer0> ip local ai
<subzer0> ta liberada
<jyulliano> desisto, partiu usar o hamachi
<subzer0> jyulliano rs
<jyulliano> porra, só com o hamachi mesmo
<DIONATTAN> preciso de um pessoa que entenda bem de Ubuntu para conficurar uma rede, criar um servidor para dados com ip fixo na internet
<Kazenin> consultoria ?
<DIONATTAN> sim
<Kazenin> pode ser remoto ou tem que ser presencial?
<jyulliano> quanto $$? =P
<DIONATTAN> se for possivel remoto,
<DIONATTAN> para fazer o que preciso
<DIONATTAN> quanto é combinar com quem vai executar os serviço
<Kazenin> eu me interesso, mas gostaria que você me passasse o escopo do seu projeto, para poder falar em valores
<DIONATTAN> pode ser por aqui Kazenin
<DIONATTAN> ou prefere e-mail ou outro meio de comunicação
<Kazenin> e-mail, mais profissional, porém pra teclar pode ser por aqui, em PVT
<DIONATTAN> seguinte, quase não entendo de ubuntu
<DIONATTAN> preciso configuar um servidor que vai ficar ligado 5 impressoras, e vai servidor de internet
<Kazenin> PVT
<DIONATTAN> para hospedagem de sistema, site, etc etc
<hggdh> subzero: acabas de ganhar um ban por uma semana por conta da conversa 1 hora, 1 hora e meia atras
<hggdh> jyulliano: vale também para ti.
<Kazenin> oO
<alvaro> as coisas tão quentes
 * Kazenin liga o ar-condicionado
<alvaro> nem adianta
<hggdh> basta seguir as regras do canal.
<hggdh> O subzero as conhece, e bem. jyulliano entrou de bobo.
<hggdh> não, o jyulliano não entrou de bobo. Mereceu.
<hggdh> <sigh/> lendo *todo* o backlog, agora não sei se ambos merecem um ban mais prolongado. Tipo ano.
#ubuntu-br 2014-05-11
<rootpt> Alguem me pode ajudar numa dúvida no virtualbox ?
<Kazenin> qual o lance rootpt ?
<rootpt> estou a tentar instalar uma distro no virtualbox e fica preso
<rootpt> nao avança do ponto onde esta'
<rootpt> posso mandar print para ver?
<Kazenin> yes
<rootpt> ok perai
<rootpt> http://dfiles.eu/files/6je398mst
<rootpt> http://dfiles.eu/files/6je398mst?redirect <- aqui esta' o print
<Kazenin> tá, vou ver
<rootpt> obrigado.
<Kazenin> uma dica, poste no http://imagebin.org ou http://paste.ubuntu.com.cn/
<Kazenin> vc já parou pra pensar que pode ser na imagem este problema?
<Kazenin> vc checou a integridade dela?
<rootpt> mas ja tentei mais que uma e eh =
<rootpt> sera' por o meu processador ser de 64 ?
<rootpt> e estar a instalar o de 32 ?
<Kazenin> não
<Kazenin> checa a integridade
<rootpt> onde checo isso ?
<Kazenin> md5 imagem.ISO
<Kazenin> no terminal
<rootpt> ok
<Kazenin> onde "imagem.ISO" é o nome da imagem do Backtrack
<Kazenin> troque pelo nome correto do arquivo
<Kazenin> mas vc precisa do md5sum do site do backtrack para conferir
<Kazenin> ele geralmente aparece ao lado do link do download da imagem
<rootpt> rooter@Saturno:~/ISOS$ md5 BT5R3-GNOME-32.iso
<rootpt> No command 'md5' found, did you mean:
<Kazenin> desculpa
<Kazenin> md5sum imagem.ISO
<rootpt> esta' a fazer qualquer coisa
<Kazenin> aguarde
<rootpt> rooter@Saturno:~/ISOS$ md5sum BT5R3-GNOME-32.iso
<rootpt> 3fc85c20bd9a05e5e01f8bdd1f3056c9  BT5R3-GNOME-32.iso
<rootpt> rooter@Saturno:~/ISOS$
<Kazenin> isso
<Kazenin> este é o hash do arquivo
<Kazenin> agora confere com o do site
<rootpt> sim, e agora?
<Kazenin> acesse o site do download
<Kazenin> e veja o md5 que consta lá
<rootpt> ja n sei qual foi o site que saquei..
<rootpt> :X
<rootpt> mas acho que foi no site oficial
<rootpt> vou ver se ainda tem la' isso
<rootpt> ja' agora, para que serve esse comando que acabei de fazer que você me disse?
<Kazenin> verificação de integridade
<Kazenin> se não me engano o backtrack mudou de nome
<rootpt> sim, mudou para kali-linux
<rootpt> Kazenin, eh que tentei instalar o ubuntu a ver se dava e tb nao deu
<rootpt> por isso penso que n eh do iso
<Kazenin> http://www.kali.org/downloads/
<Kazenin> os problemas de boot que eu tive via imagem foi sempre problema na imagem
<Kazenin> não do Vbox
<Kazenin> tanto faz, Debian, Ubuntu, Kali
<rootpt> Kazenin, conhece a tor-vm?
<rootpt> iso do tor?
<Kazenin> nops
<rootpt> da' erro tb
<rootpt> ja mostro
<Kazenin> conheço vmware, qemu e vbox
<Kazenin> kvm
<Kazenin> Xen
<rootpt> tor-vm é um iso para esconder o ip
<Kazenin> sei
<rootpt> eh isto
<rootpt> http://www.rootdamnit.eu/2011/12/10/virtualbox-tor-backtrack-aka-how-to-become-almost-invisible/
<rootpt> ja mostro o erro que da'
<Kazenin> olha só o how-to para rodar imagem ISO no vbox
<Kazenin> http://www.catabits.com.br/2011/02/instalacao-via-imagem-iso-no-virtualbox.html
<rootpt> Kazenin, http://imagebin.org/310136
<rootpt> Eu no desktop instalo e rodo sem problema
<rootpt> So' aqui no portatil eh que me da' estes erros :\
<Kazenin> essa versão do vbox é a correta mesmo?
<Kazenin> já verificou se existe alguma mais recente ?
<rootpt> instalei pela consola
<rootpt> mentira
<rootpt> sakei mesmo do site
<rootpt> tentei agora instalar um windows xp.iso e esta' a dar para instalar :-\
<rootpt> nao percebo
<jorge_de_Eixo> rootpt => eu estou a usar o windows xpsp verção 2600sp3
<rootpt> e.. ?
<jorge_de_Eixo> som
<jorge_de_Eixo> a minha é
<jorge_de_Eixo> na outra ,aquina tenho o xp 64 bits
<jorge_de_Eixo> o sp2
<rootpt> tentei agora instalar o kali
<rootpt> e deu este erro
<rootpt> http://imagebin.org/310137
<rootpt> no desktop instalei bem
<GordoVoador> o
<astroo-> ola
<GordoVoador> opa
<bakh> olá, amiguinhos...
<bakh> alguém poderia sanar uma pequena duvida minha?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> poe sempre a da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> a duvida
<bakh> qual é o melhor sistema de arquivos para eu instalar o xubuntu, a ultima versao que saiu recentemente ?
<astroo-> ja e "tarde" da 1 desconto
<bakh> ok
<astroo-> bakh  ve o privado
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<cyanoroma> Bom dia a todos!
<Marcos> bom dia
<K0D3R> ops!
<rick_> como instalar o java no ubuntu 14.04?
<Recruta> bom dia a todos
<alvaro> bom dia
<ax_> algum br on
<ax_> ??
<FernandoBasso> Alguém tem algum material sobre formatação de monografia para o libreoffice?
<FernandoBasso> Encontrei alguns videos no youtube, são legais, mas sempre falta alguma coisa.
<nuno_nunes> veja no apostilando :p
<FernandoBasso> Nem lembrava mais desse site. Vou dar uma olhada.
<FernandoBasso> Valeu.
<nuno_nunes> de nada
<joaovitorbf> Oi
<joaovitorbf> Eu to tentand oinstalar o ubuntu num note antigo
<joaovitorbf> mas aparece uma tela roxa
<joaovitorbf> com um bonequinho em baixo
<joaovitorbf> e nao passa dessa tela
<joaovitorbf> quando eu aperto um botao do teclado faz um BEEP alto
<joaovitorbf> alguem sabe o que pode ser?
<FernandoBasso> joaovitorbf: Quanta ram tem esse computador antigo?
<joaovitorbf> Vou ver,1 minuto
<FernandoBasso> Não acredito que o ubuntu vá subir o livecd com unity e tudo mais a não ser que tenha quase um GB. Outro problema pode ser o driver de video.
<FernandoBasso> Talvez colocar uma opcao de boot como 'noapic' ou 'acpioff'.
<FernandoBasso> Não lembro bem...
<joaovitorbf> 512
<joaovitorbf> de ram
<FernandoBasso> Tenta pressionar o f6 no boot, e escolher alguma (ou algumas) das opções de boot e ve se funciona. Mais info aqui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<FernandoBasso> Numa máquina assim, uma das melhores opções é o arch linux. Mas é complicado de instalar. É necessário um bom domínio de linux, e seguir o manual de instalação.
<FernandoBasso> (na minha opinião, o arch linux é quase sempre a melhor opção)
<FernandoBasso> Depois que se foi a era gnome 2.x, o desktop linux decaiu muito.
<FernandoBasso> Esses dias dei boot em uma máquina com o ubuntu 06.04. Que coisa maravilhosa que era.
<FernandoBasso> O gnome remove funcionalidades a cada dia, e o ubuntu tá dando problema demais, em muitos pcs e notebooks de muita gente que conheço.
<GordoVoador> qual o problema @FernandoBasso ?
<nazareno> nao consigo instalar o ubuntu 9.04
<nazareno> perdao
<nazareno> o ubuntu 13.10
<nazareno> estou com o dvd no pc do 13.10
<GordoVoador> quais são os erros que aparecem @nazareno
<GordoVoador> ?
<nazareno> o dvd se colocar no not aparece o INSTAL, mas aki no pc do BRASINT NAO DA SINAL E ESTA INSTADO O ANTIGO 9.04 QUE FORMATEI AGORA
<nazareno> vc pode me ajudar on line
<nazareno> nao consigo no 9.04 baixar o flash play e nem assistir os videos do you tube
<nazareno> mas estou com o dvd do 13.10 na bandeja e nao consigo instalar
<K0D3R> nazareno, ola
<nazareno> [17:13] == nazareno [c92e38de@gateway/web/freenode/ip.201.46.56.222] has joined #ubuntu-br [17:13] -ChanServ- [#ubuntu-br] Bem-vindo! #ubuntu-br: canal de discussão sobre o Ubuntu no Brasil [17:14] <nazareno> nao consigo instalar o ubuntu 9.04 [17:14] <nazareno> perdao [17:14] <nazareno> o ubuntu 13.10 [17:15] <nazareno> estou com o dvd no pc do 13.10 [17:15] <GordoVoador> quais são os erros que aparecem @nazareno [17:15] <Gord
<K0D3R> nazareno, dexa me ver se entendi: voce tem o 9.04 instalado e esta tentando instalar o 13.10, certo?
<nazareno>  AFIRMATIVO
<K0D3R> voce coloca o cd no notebook e aparece a tela de instalacao, mas no pc nao aparece nada
<nazareno> NO 9.04 NAO CONSIGO BAIXAR O FASH PLAY E NEM ASSISTIR O VIDEO DO YOU TUBE
<nazareno> NAO
<nazareno> no not aparece o instal normal
<nazareno> neste pc de mesa da BRASINT nao consigo o INSTAL
<K0D3R> voce baixou o cd para a arquitetura correta?
<nazareno> eu pedi para um colega que entende de  winds baixar pra mim
<nazareno> entao no not aparece o install aki no de mesa nao consigo e o dvd esta aki na area de trabalho
<nazareno> nao sei ti falar se e UBUNTU-BR
<nazareno> VC PODE ME AJUDAR ON LINE, ENTRANDO NO MEU PC OU NAO
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<nazareno> VC PODE FAZER AS  MODIFICAÇOES DO 9.04 PARA O 13,10 PRA MIM
<nazareno> ABRAÇO
<nazareno> VALEU
<KurtKraut> nazareno, Evite falar em capslock em chats na internet, por favor.
<pairossi> Boa tarde a todos....
<pairossi> algum perito em redes no momento?
<omelete> fala o pro se alguem souber vai responder
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<pairossi> grande mirqui... boa noite...
<astroo-> ola e ola
<pairossi> omelete, seguinte:
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<pairossi> to pensando em montar uma pequena rede (3 pcs usuários e um servidor).
<mirqui> oi astro , como vai você?
<pairossi> o servidor autenticando e guardando todos os arquivos da empresa
<astroo-> mirqui  bem e tu?
<pairossi> o meu problema é que 2 pcs estao com o win7 e apenas um com o ubuntu.
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus
<pairossi> e que é pior: o programa que esse usa é através do wine
<mirqui> huee , que tem ?
<mirqui> aqui tinha o note com ubuntu
<omelete> pairossi,  ñ entedo disso muito bem, tem q ver com alguem q saca de samba
<mirqui> e o da minha mãe e o da minha tia com windows
<pairossi> samba nao é para impressoras?
<mirqui> o hggdh e o subzero são avançados
<pairossi> mirqui: sei que todos se comunicam, mas nao quero só isso, quero um servidor guardando os arquios da empresa
<mirqui> tenta eles
<pairossi> ok
<pairossi> grato
<rssolivei> usa o samba
<rssolivei> samba também se usa com impressoras
<pairossi> o samba é tipo um servidor de nomes?
<pairossi> como a novell?
<omelete> ñ, servidor de nomes é o bind
<omelete> samba vc consegue ingressar nesse dominios windows, ad, gpo
<pairossi> pois o que eu preciso é de um sistema como a rede novell
<pairossi> manter um drive na rede
<pairossi> onde os autenticados poderiam acessar
<K0D3R> pairossi, samba+LDAP
<pairossi> detalhe: o servidor só teria essa função: sem teclado, monitor, mouse, etc... se acabar a energia, no boot entraria automaticamente nessa função.
<K0D3R> pairossi, vai ter que dar uma estudada nesses dois
<pairossi> ok K0D3R
<pairossi> vou dar uma olhada
<K0D3R> pairossi, com certeza vai resolver o seu problema
<pairossi> ok grato
<K0D3R> pairossi, eh voce quem vai implementar? ou esta procurando alguem pra fazer?
<pairossi> eu mesmo...
<pairossi> nao é algo que precisamos
<pairossi> mas meu intuito é aumentar a segurança dos arquivos usados
<pairossi> que alias nao sao muitos.... algumas planilhas, desenhos cad, informações de clientes, etc
<K0D3R> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Instalando-o-Samba-+-LDAP-no-Debian
<pairossi> to abrindo
<pairossi> K0D3R: bacana... assim que possivel vou implementar essa solução. Grato.
<pairossi> galera, to indo jantar com a sogra, afinal ela também é mãe rsrs.... abraços a todos.
<pairossi> e grato pelas dicas
<pairossi> ops, só mais uma coisa: o programa que uso no wine é um banco de dados (acho que feito no acess), mas tem uma lentidao enojante. Tem como deixa-lo com processamento rápido?
<astroo-> ciao
<pairossi> em outras palavras, o pc é antigo e usado apenas para pesquisa nesse banco de dados (lista de preços com fotos dos produtos
<mirqui> usa o libreoffice
<pairossi> quando eu preciso atualizar os preços, preciso fazê-lo a noite, pois fica mais de 8 horas para atualizar
<pairossi> nao dá, é um programa .exe
<KurtKraut> pairossi, rode o .exe via wine
<pairossi> KurtKraut: é o que eu faço, mas está muito lento
<KurtKraut> pairossi, ah, sorry, vi ali em cima que você já o usa mas é lento. Hmmm... não é o computador ou o programa em si (mesmo no Windows) que é lento?
<pairossi> quando rodava no win7 o processento era lento, mas muito mais rápido que agora com o wine
<pairossi> é que todos devem saber: win7 é um saco. sempre gostei do linux
<mirqui> que vc faz nop access ?
<pairossi> mesmo entendendo muito pouco dee
<pairossi> nada
<pairossi> eu acho que o meu programa foi feito nele
<mirqui> ahaha vc não usa bdf ?
<pairossi> nao, é um executável para win
<mirqui> opa , não entendi
<pairossi> galera, preciso ir... volto com o assunto em ontra ocasião. Gratos a todos.
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<pairossi> e; )
#ubuntu-br 2015-05-04
<srdooug> Olá
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<demacdolincoln> \exit #ubuntu-br
<demacdolincoln> \quit
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Rudolf> dia
<Rudolf> mirqui: quando puder, dá uma assistida: https://www.youtube.com/embed/G0kbM74EwdA
<mirqui> é sobre o que?
<Rudolf> docker
<mirqui> não sei o que é mas vou dar uma olhada
<Rudolf> exatamente
<Rudolf> quando te perguntarem, terá uma idéia
<mirqui> ahaha está certo :)
<mirqui> legal rudolf , é tipo suse studio
<mirqui> só que para quem tem mais prática
<Rudolf> susestudio acho que é um pouco mais (modestamente falando) avançado
<Rudolf> principalmente pq pelo que vi eles aceitam máquinas virtuais propriamente dito
<mirqui> sim, é para quem tem experiência em programação
<mirqui> eu me contento com o suse , sei pouca coisa de programação
<mirqui> cara , tentei instalar o google earth
<mirqui> instalei , , não aceitou minha placa de vídeo
<mirqui> e para desistalar depois , foi um parto
<mirqui> não consegui tirar todas as partes do programa , mas deletei boa parte
<Rudolf> kkkkk
<Rudolf> normal
<Rudolf> não gosto de instalar pacotes externos
<Rudolf> e só instalo depois de ler a documentação
<Rudolf> e ela for clara quanto a desinstalação
<Rudolf> e a quantidade de arquivos espalhados pelo sistema
<Rudolf> esses "bundle" da vida, são de cagar
<mirqui> não veio com desistalador
<mirqui> deletei com rm qualquer coisa
<mirqui> rudolf olha isto
<mirqui> http://www.flaviobarros.net/2015/04/30/dockerizando-shiny-apps/
<servulo> ola
<Rudolf> alo
<servulo> sou programador em php estou programando em um sistema onde tou com a necessidade de ter dois localhost exemplo um com porta 80 e outro com 8080 no windows ja fiz uma vez como faço no ubuntu?
<servulo> alguem sabe?
<Rudolf> servulo: apache? nginx? virtualhost
<crimeboy> hellow
<Rudolf> hellow kittie
<crimeboy> onde estao os picos torrent ?
<manzato> boa tarde
<manzato> preciso tirar algumas duvidas
<manzato> meus arquivos de texto está tudo em word 2013
<manzato> o office br abre esse tipo de arquivo?
<manzato> outra dúvida, as fontes times new roman e arial, encontram-se no ubuntu
<Dead_Thinker> manzato: o LibreOffice e OpenOffice abrem sim esses arquivos, talvez um detalhe ou outro não fique como esperado, mas é raro
<manzato> entendi
<Dead_Thinker> manzato: se essas fontes não se encontrarem no ubuntu vc pode instalá-las, não deve ser difícil achar algo sobre isso
<manzato> e as fontes times new roman e arial vem no ununtu
<Dead_Thinker> legal
<Rudolf> heuheiehiuhe
<Predadorx> Boa tarde pessal
<Predadorx> Tenho uma duvida sobre o driver da ATI
<Predadorx> Eu instalo direto do ubuntu ou do site do fabricante
<Predadorx> Qual sera melhor
<Predadorx> pois no site do fabricante tem varios softwares la e eu não sei qual é o certo
<Rudolf> Predadorx: o melhor é aquele que te tras menor quantidade de dor de cabeça
<Rudolf> Predadorx: se vocẽ tem problema para simplesmente identificar qual o melhor no site, sugiro utilizar o do ubuntu mesmo
<Predadorx> ok
<Predadorx> eu gosto de usar o cairo-dock e quando instalo o do ubuntu ele trava
<Rudolf> Predadorx: não utilize
<Rudolf> Predadorx: a não ser que queira relatar bug
<Rudolf> Predadorx: se souber, claro
<Predadorx> sei sim
<Rudolf> Predadorx: você precisará iniciar em modo terminal
<Rudolf> Predadorx: e relatar aos desenvolvedores qualquer tipo de erro
<Rudolf> Predadorx: o que esse "cairo-dock" faz?
<Predadorx> tbm vi um modo de instalação via comando no blog do diolinux mais esse não tentei ainda
<Predadorx> o caido e uma barra inferior cheia de efeitos
<Rudolf> Predadorx: provavelmente após colocar o driver correto, os efeitos funcionarão
<Predadorx> tambem ta apresentando uns bugs com o compiz
<Predadorx> ok no ubuntu 12.04 tava fera
<Predadorx> ai atualizei pro 14.04 começou
<Predadorx> mais o bom é assim pra aprender um pouco mais rsrsrs
<Rudolf> Predadorx: IMHO, efeitos são perda de tempo
<Rudolf> Predadorx: consomem recursos de RAM/PROC/VGA desnecessariamente
<Rudolf> Predadorx: mas, gosto é gosto
<Rudolf> Predadorx: não se discute
<Rudolf> Predadorx: ouvi certa vez por aqui que houve grandes mudanças de 12 para 14
<Rudolf> Predadorx: principalmente em relação ao X
<Rudolf> Predadorx: e que o suporte ao compiz ficou BEM ruim
<Rudolf> Predadorx: por causa do "gnome" do ubuntu ser pesadão
<Rudolf> Predadorx: sugir ir nos sites em inglês e dar uma lida nos foruns acerca disso
<Predadorx> só
<Rudolf> Predadorx: talvez não valha a pena tanto assim atualizar ou como já fez
<Rudolf> Predadorx: bater cabeça em fazer funcionar
<Predadorx> ja to fazendo isso
<Predadorx> Só falta fazer minha placa de video funcionar direitinho  pq o resto ta redondiho
<Rudolf> Predadorx: cara, uma ultima dica
<Rudolf> Predadorx: leia muito bem antes de atualizar
<Rudolf> Predadorx: pros/contras e principalmente problemas
<Rudolf> Predadorx: um dos motivos de não comprar hardware ATI/AMD é essa putaria com os drivers deles
<Rudolf> Predadorx: boa sorte
<Rudolf> Predadorx: e tenha sempre as confs em backup
<Rudolf> fuiz
<Predadorx> falou
<Predadorx> ai pessoal alguém ai tem problemas com divers Radeon tbm?
<barna_> Predadorx, todos q eu ja conheci com essa desgraça.
<Predadorx> kkkk
<Predadorx> barna_ e como vc resolveu
<barna_> comprei um computador novo.
<Predadorx> kkk
<barna_> ja tive 2 ou 3 comps com Radeon, todos queimaram em menos de 6 meses.
<Predadorx> vix
<barna_> eu trabalho com video, exijo muito da placa de video.
<Predadorx> eu jogo
<barna_> as vezes tenho q deixar o computador 4 a 5h com todos os processadores a 100%
<Predadorx> minha placa e de 2 GB
<barna_> o meu pc principal tem 2 gb tb.
<Predadorx> ja volto vou reiniciar minha maquina e ja volto
<Mavrick__>  boa tarde galera por favor
<Mavrick__> <Mavrick_> alguem poderia me ajudar
<Mavrick__> <Mavrick_> tenho debian com gnome
<Mavrick__> <Mavrick_> apos fazer upgrade
<Mavrick__> <Mavrick_> pede login mas nao inicia o gerenciador de janelas
<Mavrick__> <Mavrick_> ja reinstalei o gnome-core e nao funcionou
<Mavrick__> <Mavrick_> alguem tem alguma idéia ?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Rudolf> tarrrde
<mirqui> blza :)
<JAIR_> Olá, boa ttarde. Gostaria de saber qual a versao Ubuntu para Notbook
<Rudolf> JAIR_: pelo mês/ano 15.04
<Rudolf> JAIR_: quanto a desempenho, depende do seu hardware
<mirqui> o 14 é muito bom tbm
<JAIR_> Tava olhando os links, mas só vi versão para desktop.
<JAIR_> http://ubuntu-br.org/download               Qual desses seria?
<Rudolf> JAIR_: notebook é desktop
<Rudolf> neste caso
<Rudolf> mesma merda
<mirqui> https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=diolinux
<mirqui> olha o post sobre as verções
<Rudolf> versões
<mirqui> sim, a 14 e a 15
<JAIR_> Blza, galera.
<mirqui> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QsPf-P5awv4
<JAIR_> Muito obrigado.
<mirqui> este post é da 15
<JUNIOR__> Pessoal, posso instalar o Ubuntu 14.10 - desktop - amd64 em um notbook com processador intel?
<Rudolf> JUNIOR__: arquitetura 64 abrange amd64 (originária) e intel
<JUNIOR__> Depois de instalado, preciso instalar drivers ou coisa do tipo?
<JUNIOR__> Para usar o wireles, touchpad...
<Rudolf> JUNIOR__: provavelmente não
<Rudolf> mas não há garantia alguma
<Rudolf> devido a grande variedade de fabricantes de hardwaer
<JUNIOR__> Ok, muito obrigado.
<JUNIOR__> :D
<mirqui> junior , olha este vê se dá
<mirqui> http://metamorphoselinux.net/
<ton710> Bia tarde
<ton710> Opa *boa
<mirqui> ahaha boa :)
<ubuntu-noob> opa... tenho uma duvida ... montei uma particao em /mnt/storage .... adicionei no fstab ... /dev/vdc        /mnt/container  ext4    rw,user,exec    0       1 .... mas qndo tento usar um outro usuario pra mover arquivos .. nao consigo :( ... jah mudei a permisao a permissao da pasta pra 777 ... jah adicionei o user e o grupo pra pasta e nada.... drwxrwxrwx  6 myuser myuser 4096 Mai  4 15:58 container/  ... :(  ... alguem sabe o
<Rudolf> ubuntu-noob: de onde tirou que as suas opções do fstab estão corretas?
<Rudolf> ubuntu-noob: ali no rw em diante tem que arrumar conforme os grupos/usuários vão poder utilizar
<ubuntu-noob> Rudolf: estou tentando seguir oq achei no google.. nao sei se estao corretas :( ... montar ele montou... mas nao consigo mover
<Rudolf> ubuntu-noob: e por que exec?
<Rudolf> ubuntu-noob: sugiro estudar melhor permissões
<ubuntu-noob> Rudolf: eu queria que essa hd q eu montei .. qualquer usuario ou grupo pudesse ler e escrever
<Rudolf> ubuntu-noob: se vc me diz que vários usuários irão utilizar este diretório, o que garante que um nao apague coisa de outro?
<Rudolf> ubuntu-noob: certeza que isso é legal para você?
<ubuntu-noob> Rudolf: sim .. sem problemas .... :)
<ubuntu-noob> é uma hd q todos vao ter acesso entao nao quero por limite pra ninguem ... é um storage :)
<Rudolf> zueira never ends
<ubuntu-noob> Rudolf: :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<ney_> olá
<astroo-> ola
<ney_> gostaria de uma ajuda, quero instalar o linux num netbook sem drive de cd
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida
<astroo-> usa 1 pendrive
<ney_> processador intel atom cpu n450 1.66 ghz 2 bg ram, qual versão devo usar?
<astroo-> Instruction Set  64-bit  deve ser isso
<Rudolf> ney_: x86
<Rudolf> astroo-: 64bit com 2G
<Rudolf> astroo-: não vale a pena
<astroo-> ok
<astroo-> nao reparei
<ney_> estou em outro pc ok? é 32 bit meu net
<ney_> tentei a versão 14.04 mas deu erro
<astroo-> usa a ultima 15
<astroo-> x32
<ney_> ok obrigado, vou tentar!
<astroo-> x86
<asdf9999> como compilar o kernel no ubunttu ?
<Rudolf> asdf9999: igual em qualquer distro
<asdf9999> ainda vale a pena fazer isso ?
<Rudolf> asdf9999: quais eram as vantagens?
<asdf9999> aumentar a velocidade do sistema
<Scarpato-Floripa> Boa noite,
<asdf9999> boa noite
<Scarpato-Floripa> preciso instalar o ubunto a partir de um pendrive
<astroo-> ola
<Scarpato-Floripa> utilizava o lili usb creator
<Scarpato-Floripa> mas nesta utima versão ele nao suporta
<Scarpato-Floripa> alguem pode me ajudar?
<asdf9999> se sua pendriver for sdb1 execute no terminal: dd if=ubuntu-desktop..iso of=/dev/sdb1
<asdf9999> errei
<asdf9999> dd if=iso ubuntu of=/dev/sdb
<Scarpato-Floripa> to usando o ruindows aqui e vou instaar o ubunto na maquina
<asdf9999> sem o numero 1 no final
<Scarpato-Floripa> na outra maquina
<asdf9999> entendi
<asdf9999> tenta o nero
<Poca> asdf9999: compilar o kernel "pode aumentar" a velocidade do sistema desde que você saiba o que está fazendo, sen~ao, deixe pra lá
<Poca> Scarpato-Floripa: use o netbootin
<Poca> e o lili deveria funcionar normalmente
<asdf9999> Poca, entendi
<asdf9999> valeu
<Scarpato-Floripa> o lili nao "reconheceu minha iso
<Poca> estranho
<asdf9999> Poca, compilar o kernel com bfs e bfq não valeria a pena não ? ou é idiotice ?
<Scarpato-Floripa> o outro é unetbootin
<asdf9999> Scarpato-Floripa, o unetbootin é bom, só não sei se tem para windows
<Poca> cara
<Poca> depende
<Poca> esse ganho de velocidade pode nao ser expressivo
<Poca> quando eu tinha um celeron m 1.6 ghz
<Poca> só usando um kernel patcheado com o bfs + fluxbox pro notebook dar conta de rodar vídeos em 720p
<Poca> celeron m 1.6 ghz com 1 gb de ram haha
<Rudolf> asdf9999: compilar kernel não aumenta velocidade
<Poca> bem triste
<asdf9999> Rudolf, acredito que vai depender do que vai ser acrecentado nesse kernel, não ?
<Rudolf> asdf9999: na verdade o que vai tirar e flags de compilação
<asdf9999> Rudolf, com certeza
<asdf9999> compilo aqui com -Ofast, e realmente dá uma diferença sim
#ubuntu-br 2015-05-05
<asdf9999> peguei um script de compilac
<asdf9999> peguei um script de compilação do kernel com cflag -Ofast lá do sourceforge e funcionou muito bem aqui
<Rudolf> asdf9999: fala sério
<Rudolf> asdf9999: que -Ofast é esse?
<asdf9999> pena que ele tá usando lá o linux-libre agora
<Rudolf> asdf9999: man gcc
<asdf9999> CFLAG cara, entende ?
<asdf9999> codigos para o GCC
<Rudolf> asdf9999: é, entendo
<Scarpato-Floripa> unebootin baixei pra ruindows vamos ver se funciona
<Rudolf> asdf9999: só nunca vi essa -Ofast
<Rudolf> asdf9999: não tem no manual
<asdf9999> Scarpato-Floripa, esse é bom
<Scarpato-Floripa> só nao uso linux direto pq utilizo muito o corel e photoshop
<asdf9999> Rudolf, as principais CFLAGS são O2, O3, Ofast
<Rudolf> asdf9999: duvido que algum kernel suporte -Ofast por completo
<asdf9999> com o -Ofast, a maquina fica mais rapido que o O3
<asdf9999> Rudolf, o 3.2 em diante aceita normalmente cara
<Rudolf> asdf9999: rápida para que?
<asdf9999> Rudolf, em calculos de INTEIROS mano
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> sóóóóó
<asdf9999> números INTEIROS
<asdf9999> entende de matematica mano ?
<Rudolf> se me lembro bem a otimização
<asdf9999> matematica para programaçao ?
<Rudolf> do gcc é em relação a tamanho dos binários
<Rudolf> nada a ver com matemática
<Rudolf> asdf9999: claro, eu pesquiso matemática na computação
<Rudolf> asdf9999: IEEE 754
<asdf9999> o kernel tode está em CODIGO INTEIRO mano
<Rudolf> asdf9999: não viaja
<asdf9999> verdade mano
<Rudolf> não tem string né?
<Rudolf> nem ponto flutuante
<asdf9999> com certeza não
<Rudolf> asdf9999: não tinha essa informação não
<Rudolf> asdf9999: onde você viu isso?
<asdf9999> não tem nada em ponto flutuante nele
<asdf9999> em varios sites cara
<asdf9999> começando do wikipedia
<Rudolf> asdf9999: manda um aí para eu ler, por favor
<asdf9999> e eu mesmo destrinchando o codigo do kernel mano
<Rudolf> asdf9999: na boa
<asdf9999> baixa no www.kernel.org o codigo fonte do 3.18
<Rudolf> asdf9999: acho que tu tá viajando
<asdf9999> kkkkkkk
<Rudolf> asdf9999: acho
<asdf9999> kkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> asdf9999: se você me mostrar onde tu se baseia, talvez não
<Rudolf> asdf9999: um link conciso
<Rudolf> asdf9999: ou um artigo
<Rudolf> asdf9999: ficaria grato
<asdf9999> nem sei nenhum por agora mano
<Rudolf> asdf9999: é que não faz sentido nenhum você usar um kernel, otimizado sob uma distro binária NÃO otimizada
<asdf9999> baixe voce mesmo o kernel e ve com seus proprios olhos cara
<Rudolf> asdf9999: eu já fiz isso
<Rudolf> asdf9999: compilo meu próprio kernel desde 2004
<Rudolf> Linux asgard 4.0.1-asgard #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed Apr 29 11:58:08 AMT 2015 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU M 460 @ 2.53GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<Rudolf> asdf9999: é exatamente por isso que
<Rudolf> asdf9999: 1 - não creio que -Ofast rode em todo o kernel
<Rudolf> asdf9999: 2 - o kernel seja INTEIRO
<asdf9999> vai por min mano faça o teste voce mesmo
<Rudolf> asdf9999: e qual seria o teste?
<asdf9999> procure no sourceforge o scriptkernel e teste aé
<Rudolf> asdf9999: sem script
<Rudolf> odeio script pronto
<asdf9999> é em bash mano
<asdf9999> facil de ler
<Rudolf> asdf9999: link
<Rudolf> OBS = Necessario minimo 13 GB livre no HD antes da execução do script
<Rudolf> WTF?
<asdf9999> http://sourceforge.net/projects/scriptkernel/
<Rudolf> esse mesmo
<asdf9999> o cara que fez ele colocou isso lá
<Rudolf> pq 13G de espaço?
<asdf9999> mais aqui não gastou tudo isso não
<asdf9999> a cflag  -Ofast infla um pouco o arquivo
<Rudolf> asdf9999: qual arquivo?
<Rudolf> asdf9999: que eu saiba a otimização é para diminuir o arquivo não?
<asdf9999> errei
<asdf9999> é os arquivos
<asdf9999> todos eles
<asdf9999> do kernel
<asdf9999> os .c
<asdf9999> o resustaldo é um .O (objeto) bem maior com essa cflag
<Rudolf> asdf9999: você compilou C e C++ com -Ofast ou apenas C?
<asdf9999> mas bem mais rápido na execucao de calculo
<Rudolf> asdf9999: faz de conta
<asdf9999> o kernel é apenas .C mano
<Rudolf> asdf9999: aí, já errou de novo
<Rudolf> asdf9999: você é muito inconsistente
<asdf9999> não tem CPP
<Rudolf> asdf9999: se o kernel é só c, por que tem HOSTCXXFLAGS no Makefile?
<asdf9999> nem sei te dizer mano
<asdf9999> acredito que ele é 98 % em linguagem C puro
<asdf9999> pelo menos pelo o que eu vi nele
<asdf9999> faça um find nele e procure por arquivos CPP
<asdf9999> ve se acha ae
<asdf9999> C é linguangem C e CPP é linguagem C++
<Rudolf> ah vá
<asdf9999> kkkkkkkk
<asdf9999> é meio enjuado para aprender isso mesmo, mas você consegue mano
<asdf9999> qualquer um consegue
<asdf9999> basta dedicar um bom tempo para isso
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> ok ok
<marcus1_> Boa noite
<xGrind> boa
<asdf9999> boa
<astroo-> ola
<asdf9999> ola
<marcus1_> instalei o ubuntu 15.04 em dua boot com Windows 8.1, usando o linux copiei um arquivo na partição windows, reiniciando e acessando o computador via windows, o mesmo não consegue apagar o arquivo,
<marcus1_> verifiquei as permissões e esta tudo em ordem,
<marcus1_> existe algo a  ser feito para liberar direitos idênticos em ambos os sistemas?
<asdf9999> marcus1_,  o "rm -rf arquivo" não funciona ?
<marcus1_> no linux sim, mais o acesso deve ser feito via Windows
<marcus1_> manipular arquivos do linux no windows
<asdf9999> não entendo nada de windows cara
<Guest47014> como faço uma solicitação do cd do ubuntu
<asdf9999> no terminal: rm -rf arquivo
<asdf9999> ou melhor: sudo rm -rf arquivo
<xGrind> Guest47014, a Canonical não envia mais
<marcus1_> tranquilo, estou tentando outras formatações do disco para tenter uma permissão total
<Guest47014> teria como alguem me enviar o link de onde se faz a solicitação
<asdf9999> beleza
<xGrind> mas vai pedir pra quem? se não enviam mais?
<marcus1_> Guest47014, esta com problemas com o Download ?
<marcus1_> Guest47014,baixei o 15.04 ontem o link esta 100%
<Guest47014> não
<Guest47014> não é isso
<Guest47014> mas valeu ai
<marcus1_> blz
<Rudolf> marcus1_: windows não tem suporte ao filesystem do linux
<Rudolf> marcus1_: mas linux tem suporte ao do windows
<Rudolf> marcus1_: windows só lê, mas não escreve nem executa
<marcus1_> Rudolf, percebi isso aqui, mais obrigado mesmo assim
<Rudolf> quit
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<AlexandreMBM> Boa noite a todos! Quero perguntar sobre economizar com assinaturas digitais. Devo ir a outro canal? Qual seria?
<sistematico> ?
<sistematico> Assinaturas digitais?
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, eu estou nesse momento estudando a partir do site http://www.bry.com.br
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, mas quero descobrir se tem como ser mais econômico (simplificado) com uma solução alheia à ICP-Brasil
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, eu quero procuro algo análago a um relatório de trabalho assinado com carimbo do tempo
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, não tenho recursos para implementar um relatório semanal com essas características por certificado da ICP-Brasil
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, mas gostaria de ter algo mínimo, quer dificultasse um pouco a fraude e satisfezesse eu a a outra parte
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, até porque não relatórios com vínculo empregatício, e sim para um trabalho voluntário. É meio que impensável ficar gastando com validações digitais para um trabalho voluntário. Chega a ser hilário.
<AlexandreMBM> * até porque não são relatórios com vínculo empregatício
<sistematico> Vou ser sincero, não sei bem o que isso faz.
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, o que?
<sistematico> Mas a minha impressão é que você procura algo similar o gpg.
<sistematico> Mas a minha impressão é que você procura algo similar ao gpg.
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, não seria suficiente eu assinar um e-mail com GPG, porque não me garante que a outra parte recebeu o e-mail, garante?
<sistematico> Não, garante que se a mensagem for interceptada ela não será lida.
<AlexandreMBM> Leia essas duas páginas e entenderá do que estou procurando:
<AlexandreMBM> http://www.bry.com.br/duvidas-frequentes/o-que-uma-autoridade-certificadora-e-quais-so-confiveis
<sistematico> Mas quando me referi ao GPG não falei sobre e-mail.
<AlexandreMBM> http://www.bry.com.br/duvidas-frequentes/o-que-um-certificado-digital
<AlexandreMBM> Eu estou procurando como que assinar contratos digitalmente. Isso existe e é comum pela ICP-Brasil, mas ainda custa uma certa quantidade de dinheiro do qual não disponho e fica desproporcional a um trabalho voluntário prestado com gratuidade.IRO
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, http://www.bry.com.br/solucoes/bry-scad
<sistematico> https://wiki.openoffice.org/wiki/How_to_use_digital_Signatures
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, eu sei. É a maneira de aplicar. Mas assinaturas só tem valor na medida da relação de confiança. A ICP-Brasil é um infraestrutura de confiança que tem amparo por lei. Eu estou procurando uma outra infraestrutura ou método de negociação de confiança ou método de negociação de confiança que, mesmo não tendo esse amparo por lei, ofereça ALGUMA dificuldade razoável para fraude de recibos (relatórios de trabalh
<AlexandreMBM> o voluntário) que eu gostaria de estar enviando por e-mail de uma forma sempre "contratada" digitalmente: eu enviei e a outra parte atestou recebimento, e foi íntegro etc.
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, algo transacional. Mas um sistema feito e mantido por mim não teria valor.
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, porque eu, uma parte, seria todo o depósito de confiança.
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, a ICP-Brasil é a roda oficial dos brasileiros. Eu estou procurando uma mais barata.
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, e é imperativo lógico que não seja eu a criar essa roda.
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, talvez eu esteja vendo uma solução: eu posso compartilhar o relatório como documento no Google Docs. Lá tem um histórico e a confiança fica no terceiro (a Google). Se eu criou um documento compartilhado com a outra parte, fica no histórico se eu ou ela alterou o documento, e existe a data e tal.
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, vou optar por isso, acho. Mas isso vale somente até enquanto o serviço da Google existir e existir dessa forma.
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, para a duração do trabalho voluntário que quero executar, talvez seja razoável; por um bom tempo o Google Drive não vai deixar de existir da forma que é
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, a não! também não serve
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, ah! serve
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, eu ia dizer que acabei de lembrar que a posse do documento fica comigo, apenas compartilhada com a outra parte.
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, mas a outra parte pode executar uma cópia do documento. eu só preciso ver se a cópia levar o histórico
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, tem de levar, se não não serve, já que poder-se-ia alegar a cópia não ser cópia, e sim uma criação arbitrária da outra parte
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, (um repositório git não serve porque pode ser reeditado por qualquer uma das partes, sem a participação indispensável de um terceiro como acontece no caso do Google Drive)
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, acabbo de testar. Infelizmente (ou felizmente?) o Google Drive não resolverá meu problema. A cópia do documento compartilhado não leva o histórico de edições, cria um no ponto zero (como primeira edição)
<AlexandreMBM> Por outro lado.... o simples fato do e-mail enviado não ser apagado do Gmail (que serviço de um terceiro) já me dar alguma garantia. Lembrei disso só agora.
<Hudsonkem> alguem na escuta?
<Creto> Bom dia Agent_Smith_BR
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<GLEISON> OLA
<mirqui> oi , tudo bem :)?
<GLEISON> TUDO AKI EU USO O UBUNTU 12.04 A UM BOM TEMPO RESOLVI ATUALIZAR PARA O 14.10. JA TENHO A ISO BAIXADA.... TEM COMO EU ATUAÇLIZAR POR ELA SEM PERDE MEUS DADOS?
<mirqui> pega no pendrive , cd /dvd
<mirqui> tem tbm me parece uma conta cloud no ubuntu , não sei direito
<mirqui> mas a opção que eu uso é pendrive , cd/dvd
<GLEISON> QUANDO DO BOT PELO PEN DRIVER N TEM A OPCAO ATUALIZAR
<GLEISON> SO INSTALAR AAO LADO OU APAGAQR E RENTALAR
<mirqui> não , não é isso que estou falando
<mirqui> vc grava seus dados , músicas , fotos , trabalhos
<GLEISON> ATA SALVA E DEPOIS RESTALRAR TUDO
<mirqui> mas acho que tem a opção de ficar com os dados
<mirqui> mas isso na instalação do ubuntu
<mirqui> sim , salva seus trabalhos e depois faz a atualização
<usucapiao> Sempre que possível faça backup antes de atualizar, se algo der errado e você não souber como resolver pode reinstalar do zero sem perder nada.
<usucapiao> Se você tiver seu /home em uma partição separada é suave, se colocou tudo na mesma partição o backup é a melhor precaução.
<GLEISON> OBG
<mirqui> boa sorte :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Dead_Thinker> boa
<mirqui> blza :)
<Rudolf> opa!
<mirqui> blza :)
<Alex-Musicman> iae galera.. quanto tempo
<Alex-Musicman> xd
<Guest63830> Não consigo instalar o Catalyst no Ubuntu 14.04 (Minha VGA Radeon R9 270X
<Guest63830> Alguem ajuda?
<Alex-Musicman> kkkkkkk.. o cara pede ajuda e sai da sala
<Rudolf> Alex-Musicman: a pressa da juventude
<Alex-Musicman> pois é.. xD
<Alex-Musicman> "Uma das desvantagens de termos pressa, é o tempo que nos faz perder" (Chesterton)
<Josue_Rezende> Tard pessoal
<asdf765> tarde
<AlexandreMBM> CUPS. Localmente a impressora funciona OK. Remotamente, ela para. O servidor está em Ubuntu. O cliente é Arch Linux.
<AlexandreMBM> Achei que poderia ser uma integração com SAMBA, mas tentei ajustar configuração e não surtiu efeito.
<Rudolf> AlexandreMBM: mas vc achou ela remotamente no CUPS do arch?
<AlexandreMBM> Congitei fazer a comunicação apenas por IPP mas logo me dei conta de que o driver ficaria simplificado e então desisti
<AlexandreMBM> Rudolf, o CUPS do Arch não está funcionando direito pela interface web. Mas com o software Impressoras, do Gnome 3, foi tudo "aparentemente" OK. Até eu tentar usar a impressora. O trabalho fica pendente e a impressora fica com o status de "parada".
<Rudolf> AlexandreMBM: com o CUPS não funcionando bem, não tenho mais nada a dizer
<Rudolf> AlexandreMBM: esses software do gnome/kde para impressoras locais são um lixo
<Rudolf> AlexandreMBM: imagina para remota
<Rudolf> AlexandreMBM: eu investiria seu tempo em arrumar pelo cups web
<AlexandreMBM> Rudolf, vou tentar fazer ele funcionar. Acho que é só questão de permissões.
<AlexandreMBM> Rudolf, reinstalei ele e ele está OK agora ;)
<AlexandreMBM> Rudolf, algo ainda continua errado com o SAMBA. O erro do trabalho pausado localmente diz: Can't load /etc/samba/smb.conf - run testparm to debug it"
<AlexandreMBM> Rudolf, vou tentar sair de SAMBA para IPP.
<Rudolf> AlexandreMBM: pq você está usando samba para dois linux?
<AlexandreMBM> Rudolf, não estou. Talvez seja até isso. Tem SAMBA só no Ubuntu.
<AlexandreMBM> Rudolf, precisa ser acessar por outros clientes, para compartilhamento de arquivos.
<AlexandreMBM> Rudolf, ah! acabei de lembrar o erro continua. É forbidden para modificar a impressora pela interface web, localmente.
<Rudolf> permissão
<AlexandreMBM> Rudolf, como forçar um login? Eu não queria alterar as configurações...
<Rudolf> AlexandreMBM: root não entra?
<Rudolf> sudo su -
<Rudolf> AlexandreMBM: e muda a senha de root
<AlexandreMBM> Rudolf, a web do SAMBA não pede senha, simplesmente nega o acesso.
<Rudolf> AlexandreMBM: samba? to falando do cups
<Rudolf> AlexandreMBM: não sei nada sobre web do samba
<AlexandreMBM> Rudolf, desculpe-me. Erro de digitação.
<AlexandreMBM> Rudolf, CUPS.
<AlexandreMBM> Rudolf, ele simplesmente não pede senha.
<Rudolf> AlexandreMBM: tem treta na instalação então
<Rudolf> AlexandreMBM: localhost:631 ?
<AlexandreMBM> Rudolf, sim.
<Rudolf> AlexandreMBM: consulte a docs do cups
<Rudolf> AlexandreMBM: nunca vi cair direto em forbidden
<Rudolf> bom, voltar a estudar
<Rudolf> fuiz
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<AlexandreMBM> Solução estava aqui: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/CUPS#CUPS_administration
<NoCoding> Boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<NoCoding> Gostaria de fazer uma pergunta até meio boba
<astroo-> diz
<NoCoding> Estou começando a aprender programação Funcional com Ocaml
<NoCoding> você conhece algum material bom, por que tudo que eu acho na net é uma droga
<NoCoding> ?
<astroo-> ve o privado
#ubuntu-br 2015-05-06
<thomaslnx> arquivos .script são programados em que linguagem no linux?
<thomaslnx> seria em JS?
<Rudolf> thomaslnx: bash, perl talvez
<Rudolf> thomaslnx: na verdade .script pode ser qualquer coisa
<Rudolf> thomaslnx: não é comum de linux
<Rudolf> propriemente
<thomaslnx> Rudolf: to tentando fazer umas personalizações num arquivo de tema e me deparei com esse tipo de arquivo...
<thomaslnx> Rudolf: que ao que parece esta em JS...
<Rudolf> thomaslnx: umm, pode ser
<Rudolf> thomaslnx: JS mesmo
<AlexandreMBM> Rudolf, eu consegui fazer o CUPS achar a impressora remota. Consegui até jobs completos, mas SEM IMPRESSÃO. E agora?
<AlexandreMBM> Rudolf, foi-se uma tarde e uma noite.
<AlexandreMBM> Rudolf, vejo "impressão completa", e nada de papel impresso. Estou me aperriando. Era pra ser simples. Mas não funciona!
<AlexandreMBM> No relatório de jobs completo, o usuário é um tal de "Withheld"
<AlexandreMBM> Pages e names são "unknown"
<AlexandreMBM> Parece que "Withheld" significa negado
<Rudolf> ou retido?
<AlexandreMBM> Rudolf, isso. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2103880
<AlexandreMBM> Fiz aquela edição proposta, mas a quantidade de página ainda continua Unknow
<AlexandreMBM> E tudo sem funcionar, obviamente
<AlexandreMBM> http://www.papercut.com/kb/Main/UnknownAndWithheldUserInCUPS
<asdf765> alguem aqui usa o kodi no ubuntu ?
<asdf765> preciso de uma lista de canais atualizada
<Rudolf> asdf765: /list
<Rudolf> fail
<Rudolf> asdf765: agora vi o que é o kodi
<Rudolf> asdf765: e o que quis dizer com canais
<AlexandreMBM> Rudolf, parece que aquele era um problema comum. Será que eu tenho criar usuário, algo assim?
<Rudolf> AlexandreMBM: não que eu saiba
<AlexandreMBM> Rudolf, meu usuário nas duas máquinas tem o mesmo nome.
<Rudolf> AlexandreMBM: mas a impressora está adiciona em cups diferentes não?
<AlexandreMBM> Rudolf, sim, o cups do cliente manda o job para cups do servidor final.
<AlexandreMBM> Rudolf, o job é completado sem erros em ambos, mas não imprimi.
<AlexandreMBM> Rudolf, a conexão no cliente é dnssd://
<Rudolf> nunca usei
<AlexandreMBM> Rudolf, a conexão no servidor é usb://
<Rudolf> só ipp
<AlexandreMBM> Está essa porque foi a da descoberta.
<AlexandreMBM> Acho que agora que está quase tudo funcionando vou mudar para ipp.
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<asdf765> Rudolf, lista de links de canais de tv
<asdf765> rmtp
<AlexandreMBM> Rudolf, vou tentar um pouco deste arquivo: http://www.hardware.com.br/tutoriais/impressoras-samba/pagina5.html
<AlexandreMBM> Rudolf, não... acho que falei besteira. Isso parece ser configuração da interface web, que agora está OK.
<AlexandreMBM> Localmente a impressora funciona. Usei o comando lpr com um arquivo TXT.
<AlexandreMBM> Descobri que o cups contou a página do TXT. Ele não está contando é as páginas de uma impressão submetida por Libre Office.
<AlexandreMBM> De toda forma, não estou conseguindo que a impressão remota seja efetivada.
<AlexandreMBM> Graças a Deus! De algum modo eu consegui.
<AlexandreMBM> Depois de 13 horas. Um coisa besta.
<AlexandreMBM> Quero dizer: várias.
<melquisedequi> quais os requisitos minimos para instalação do ubuntu 14.10 utopic
<Levy> boa tarde ... sou novo por aqui ... gostaria de saber qual versão do ubuntu é mais indicada para meu notebook?
<Levy> ele é um ACER 4060 ...
<biamay> ola
<angelica_> oi pessoal
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<DanielSa> boa tarde
<DanielSa> amigos
<DanielSa> tenho uma vps com o 14.04 rodando, fui instalar o emacs e disse que ocuparia 100mb de espaço, é isso mesmo? Já passaram por isso?
<Zuko> existe distro linux para fat32 ou para ntfs?
<Zuko> existe alguma versão linux que "rode" em fat32 ou em ntfs?
<Zuko> teste..................
<Dead_Thinker> porque esse sacrilégio Zuko ? :P
<Zuko> incomoda?
<Zuko> Um cidadão de um "pate-papo" me informou que pode existir sim, e me mandou pra cá pra perguntar.
<Dead_Thinker> Zuko: to brincando hehe, calma. Enfim, não sei te responder, espera um pouco que alguém pode saber.
<DanielSa> Zuko: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wubi
<Dead_Thinker> hum, bem lembrado
<Zuko> ok. Grato.
<DanielSa> não tem como instalar em fat ou ntfs, esses sistemas de arquivos não suportam criação de link
<Zuko> não existe então nenhuma versão linux que "rode" em fat32 ou em ntfs?  ------------ ok então.
<DanielSa> Diretamente, que eu saiba, não
<DanielSa> este Wubi simula o disco a partir de um único arquivo, que fica na fat ou ntfs
<Zuko> Tá bem então. Lamento o fato.
<Zuko> se algum dia algum especialista criar algum linux que rode em fat32 ou em ntfs, que ro conhecer o sistema.
<Zuko> segundo entendidos em verbos, no princípio era o verbo.
<DanielSa> Zuko: arrume uma cadeira bem confortável kkk pq esta preferência? Não te instiga ter outro sistema operacional e suas novidades no seu pc?
<Zuko> me instiga ter outro sistema operacional( LinuxFAT32 ou NTFS)  e suas novidades no meu pc.
<DanielSa> E maquina virtual, já pensou usar?
<DanielSa> baixa ai o virtualbox
<Zuko> Tentei usar faz algumm tempo mas parece não foi tipo satisfatório. Não lembro qual foi o resultado desfavorável.
<Zuko> Tem certeza que não existe a mínima possibilidade de ter um LinuxFAT32 ou NTFS disponível mundo afora?
<LeandroLuiz> melhor ficar com o Windows
<Zuko> multiBoot tb pode ajudar. Uso aqui. Serve bem.
<Zuko>  (se algum dia algum especialista criar algum linux que rode em fat32 ou em ntfs, quero conhecer o sistema).
<DanielSa> Zuko: na minha casa funciona ao contrário, eu uso Ubuntu direto, desde 2011 eu acho, nunca formatei e continua uma bala. Quando preciso, uso uma maquina virtual windows 7.
<Zuko> Ok. Cada um tem suas preferências. Cada um sabe de si.
<DanielSa> Zuko: vc já tem o necessário que é a curiosidade, senão não estaria aqui. Vc tb não precisa trocar como eu, fique com os dois kkk sem mais.
<DanielSa> Alguém ai já instalou o emacs no 14.04? Fui instalar hj e disse que ocuparia 100mb, é isso mesmo?
<DanielSa> na verdade, foram as dependências.
<asdf9988> alguem aqui tem uma lista de canais de tv atualizada para o kodi ?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<asdf9988> ola
<astroo-> ola
<asdf9988> preciso de uma lista atualizada de canais de tv do xbmc kodi, alguém tem ?
<feff> Olá pessoal!
<astroo-> ola
<asdf9988> ola
<feff> Meu ubuntu 14 atualizou para 15, mas parou de detectar as usbs e o mouse pad. Alguém teve problema parecido?
<asdf9988> feff, isso parece problema do dbus
<astroo-> no canal nao vi ninguem a queixar-se disso
<feff> asdf9988 vc sabe dizer se tem como corrigir?
<asdf9988> quando eu atualizo um sistema eu sempre apago todos os arquivos de configuração, os que começa com "."
<asdf9988> da sua pasta padrão
<asdf9988> mas pode ser que não seja esse o problema
<asdf9988> eu só deixaria a pasta ".wine" e ".virtualbox"
<asdf9988> e depois reiniciaria a maquina
<feff> sei vou tentar e ver ser resolve. muito obrigado
<InicianteLx> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<InicianteLx> Ola astroo
<InicianteLx> Gostaria de saber se tem alguem que pode ajduar com dicas p aprender sobre o geral de linux, shel scripts e etc..
<InicianteLx> estou louco p aprender, mas queria saber um ponto de partida
<ton710> Boa noite
#ubuntu-br 2015-05-07
<hggdh> InicianteLx: ouço falar do Guia Foca -- http://www.guiafoca.org/
<InicianteLx> Opa, abrindo aqui
<InicianteLx> Obrigado pela dica, irei dar uma leitura nos arquivos.
<Leonardo__> Boa noite....
<astroo-> ola...
<Leonardo__> Sou novo aqui.. Primeiro acesso...
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<Leonardo__> Nos ultimos dias tenho procurado ajuda com meu note Dell 5470
<Leonardo__> Estou admirado com o Ubuntu
<Leonardo__> Mas estou procurando uma maneira de fazer meu leitor biometrico funcionar...
<Leonardo__> Instalei o FingerPrint GUI mas não tive sucesso...
<Leonardo__> Alguma dica?
<astroo-> da sempre uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Leonardo__> blz
<Rudolf> hggdh: "ouço falar" foi fods
<operador> boa noite! yumi serve para colocar ubuntu no pendrive?
<astroo-> ola
<operador> consegui, obrigada!
<MichaelGomes2> b
<astroo-> ola
<MichaelGomes2> Ola
<MichaelGomes2> desculpe estava só fazendo teste ver se funcionava mesmo kk
<MichaelGomes2> sou novato nisso
<astroo-> ok
<MichaelGomes2> Boa noite
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<MichaelGomes2> tenho ubundo 14.04
<MichaelGomes2> se instalar o 15.04 tem algum perigo de perder meus documentos ?
<astroo-> faz sempre 1 backup
<MichaelGomes2> tem algum jeito de fazer backup pelo terminal ?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<MichaelGomes2> assim
<P4ng4re> Bom dia amigos preciso de ajuda. Não usava Ubuntu a anos e instalei em minha máquina. Funcionou perfeitamente até pouco tempo atrás. Assim que inicializa da tela preta. Já procurei Google usei comandos sugeridos e nada. Alguém pode me ajudar?
<P4ng4re> Pls preciso usar pç urgente me ajudem
<rafaelsoaresbr> Bom dia
<Elfon> opa
<P4ng4re> Bom dia podem me ajudar? Tá dando tela preta após inicializar
<rafaelsoaresbr> P4ng4re, alguma atualização pode ter sido a causa.
<P4ng4re> Sim imagino...mas alguma sugestão do que fazer? Já li tanto link e tentei tanta coisa...
<rafaelsoaresbr> P4ng4re, a placa de vídeo é nvidia/ati?
<P4ng4re> Sim já li sobre problemas com nvidia tb
<rafaelsoaresbr> P4ng4re, tentou ctrl+alt+f1?
<P4ng4re> Sim to lá tentando mais um link que achei to lá faz tempo
<cu> oi
<cu> oi
<P4ng4re> http://askubuntu.com/questions/542012/ubuntu-14-10-booting-problems-no-login-screen
<cu> ola
<cu> porra oi
<cu> qual melhor distro sem ser ubuntu?
<AsFelix> cu: a melhor distro é aquela que melhor se adapta ao que vc precisa, não há uma resposta certa a esta pergunta.
<rafaelsoaresbr> P4ng4re, lá sugere a reinstalação. eu sugiro você ver os arquivos de log /var/log/daemon.log /var/log/debug /var/log/messages para ver se tem alguma mensagem de erro sugestiva
<cu> ok Asfelix
<Elfon> Alguém conhece algum game simulador de corrida 3D legal pra linux?
<Elfon> só achei pra rwin...aí no wine não é garantido que funcione
<Guest97429> bom dia a todos!!!
<Guest97429> alguem ja teve problemas com o packet tracer no kubuntu 15.04?
<Guest97429> estou tirando certificação cisco ccna e o mesmo não rola no K...
<Guest97429> instala, porém não executa...
<Elfon> Guest97429: nunca usei...executa no terminal e verifica o erro
<Guest97429> nao acontece simplesmente nada...
<Guest97429> aparece apenas start packet tracer 6.2
<Guest97429> e nao abre...
<Guest97429> andei pesquisando e vi algo sobre bibliotecas ia32 faltando...
<Guest97429> deve ter haver, mas nao as achei no kubuntu 15.04...
<Guest99837> Saudações, sou voluntario em uma ong e estou aqui tentando criar um server ltsp mas não consigo fazer a internet funcionas, nem no servidor e muito menos no cliente
<Guest99837> estou usando o edubuntu
<Guest99837> alguém como me auxiliar?
<Guest99837> o indicar um tuto?
<AsFelix> edubuntu como server? aconselho usar o Ubuntu versão servidor mesmo
<Guest99837> Ok! teria algum tutorial para disponibilizar
<AsFelix> Guest99837: https://www.google.com.br/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=ltsp&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gfe_rd=cr&ei=HXVLVfAJzMWABMuygIgP#newwindow=1&channel=fs&q=ltsp+ubuntu
<djhonnathan> nao estou tendo conecção via wifi, o que pode ser?
<djhonnathan> tem algum pacote de atualizações ?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<DanielSa> boa
<Guest88065> iai galera, alguém ai já usou ou usa o maxima algebra system?
<edfisico> Boa tarde pessoal
<edfisico> Estou precisando reinstalar o ubuntu sem perder os arquivos
<edfisico> alguém poderia dar essa mão?
<edfisico> A reinstalação é pelo fato de não conseguir realizar o dual boot
<edfisico> apresentou erro por não achar o EFI
<edfisico> encontrei a partição em que ele estava, fiz o procedimento do tech mundo, mas não passou!
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<ton710> Opa boa noite
<astroo-> ton710  ola
<ton710> Alguma novidade, algum com alguma dúvida cruel.kkkk
<astroo-> nada
<astroo-> ultimas 2h sem vida cruel
<ton710> Kkkk
#ubuntu-br 2015-05-08
<Dead_Thinker> Aconteceu um lance bizarro aqui, movendo uns arquivos via terminal, do hd externo pro home/Videos, certa hora coloquei o comando errado "mv dir ~/V" e a pasta ~/Videos sumiu, q louco hehe
<Dead_Thinker> já pesquisei com find mas n achei, só quis relatar a experiencia :)
<Dead_Thinker> Boa noite a todos.
<astroo-> ola
<Dead_Thinker> olá
<Marcos_> boa noite .
<Marcos_> Gostaria de saber se depois q eu estalo o ubuntu e preciso estalar drive de grafico intel
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> usa o livecd sem instalar para ver se tudo corre bem
<asdf9988> aprendi criar uma lista de iptv atualizada
<asdf9988> para quem quiser aprender é só disgitar isso no firefox: http://lista.iptvglobal.com.br
<asdf9988> e salvar o arquivo em sua pasta pessoal
<asdf9988> renomeie o arquivo para listaiptv.m3u
<asdf9988> e agora é só abrir o xbmc kodi e procurar pelo arquivo listaiptv.m3u
<asdf9988> são mais de 600 canais de tv e rádio atualizados
<Rudolf> asdf9988: compilei o kernel com o -Ofast, não vi diferença não
<Rudolf> asdf9988: essa lista é atualizada por quem?
<asdf9988> Rudolf, aqui em um atom, percebi uma leve diferença sim
<Rudolf> ah, em atom qualquer peido é caganeira
<Rudolf> normal
<asdf9988> Rudolf, essa lista é do site iptvglobal
<asdf9988> Rudolf, kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk.... verdade mano
<asdf9988> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<asdf9988> demorou umas 7 horas pra compilar tudo
<Rudolf> asdf9988: já ouviu falar de cross-dev ou distcc?
<asdf9988> já sim, compilacão dividida ? é isso ?
<asdf9988> em varios processadores ?
<asdf9988> e via rede
<asdf9988> o bom mesmo é ter 16 GB de ram e compilar o kernel em /dev/shm
<asdf9988> isso sim é rápido
<Rudolf> certamente
<asdf9988> Rudolf, mas o kernel que você compilou funcionou perfeitamente ?
<asdf9988> até o driver de video ?
<Rudolf> asdf9988: funcionou sim
<Rudolf> asdf9988: nenhum pau, achei que não terminaria a compilação
<Rudolf> asdf9988: video aqui é intel, então sussa
<asdf9988> foi pelo script que te passei
<Rudolf> asdf9988: nem ferrando
<asdf9988> entendi
<Rudolf> asdf9988: fiz na mão
<asdf9988> entendi
<asdf9988> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<asdf9988> tá com medo mano ?
<asdf9988> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> medo não
<Rudolf> pura porquice aquele script
<asdf9988> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<asdf9988> conseguiu ler pelo menos a metade ?
<Rudolf> sem falar que não se aplica ao meu sistema já que como você diz foi feito para ubuntu
<Rudolf> bom dormir
<Rudolf> fuiz
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Marcello-MiX> não tá dando pra baixar o kodi
<Marcello-MiX> foi
<Marcello-MiX> atualizei para o ubuntu novo... 15.04... mas ele mexeu no meu grub... antes tava com windows como padrão agora voltou o linux...
<Marcello-MiX> como faço pra ajustar qual sistema carrega por default no grub?
<DanielSa> bom dia
<Dead_Thinker> DanielSa, bueno
<DanielSa> Dead_Thinker: e ai, colocou o linux na fat32?
<DanielSa> Dead_Thinker: ajudou o cara? kkk
<Dead_Thinker> DanielSa, hehe n sei se ele conseguiu
<mirqui> boa tarde ?)
<mirqui> :)
<DanielSa> mirqui: boa!
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<ip-route> alguem pode me dar uma dica de streaming server ao vivo no linux
<denisbr> ip-route: shoutcast?
<ip-route> hmmm
<ip-route> verei
<mirqui> https://www.ecosia.org/search?q=streaming+server+ao+vivo+no+linux&addon=opensearch
<mirqui> dá uma olhada , tem vários
<mirqui> é para o que?
<ip-route> mirqui por acaso vc eh bicha?
<ip-route> eu sei pesquisar filho
<ip-route> estou falando de uma dica
<ip-route> vc eh o papagaio de pirata do canal?
<mirqui> ahaha e eu te dei um monte de dicas é só escolher
<ip-route> bah
<ip-route> menos neh
<mirqui> ok :)
<Dead_Thinker> ip-route, não sei se serve pra ti, mas tem o bigbluebutton tb
<ip-route> Dead_Thinker massa man, valeu
<asdf9988> boa tarde
<amarelinho_EMO> boa
<asdf9988> alguém aqui usa kernel linux-libre e placa de video nvidia ?
<amarelinho_EMO> eu uso Windows
<asdf9988> amarelinho_EMO, então tu morreu ?
<asdf9988> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<asdf9988> só tá o espirito aqui ?
<asdf9988> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<amarelinho_EMO> asdf9988: se é doido? Estou usando o melhor e mais fácil sistema operacional do momento. E mais bonito também.
<asdf9988> amarelinho_EMO, tá por fora mano
<mirqui> fala asd
<asdf9988> o negocio aqui é LINUX É TUDO
<amarelinho_EMO> mirqui: vc é irmão do IRC?
<amarelinho_EMO> heah
<mirqui> contempor"aneo ?)
<asdf9988> fala mano
<asdf9988> amarelinho_EMO, tenta o ubuntu ae mano
<asdf9988> te garanto que vai gostar
<mirqui> :)
<Rudolf> warning warning
<Rudolf> troll activity detected
<mirqui> que meda ahaha
<asdf9988> Rudolf, tem isso aqui agora ?
<Rudolf> COM CERTEZA
<amarelinho_EMO> Rudolf: claro que não
<asdf9988> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<amarelinho_EMO> não tem trol nenhum aqui
<amarelinho_EMO> No máximo um Sherek
<amarelinho_EMO> EHAEHAHEHAHEAHEHAHHEA
<asdf9988> amarelinho_EMO, vai por min mano vamo usar linux cara
 * LeandroLuiz pegando o balde de pipoca
<asdf9988> agorinha mesmo estou verificando seu ip
<asdf9988> e vou dar uma curiada ae
<amarelinho_EMO> asdf9988: ehaheah não adianta muito isso não
<mirqui> ahaha eu estou vendo o teu tbm
<amarelinho_EMO> acabou de cair a energia daqui
<mirqui> wois
<asdf9988> amarelinho_EMO, kkkkkkkkkkk
<amarelinho_EMO> o Nobreak so aguenta um pouco
<amarelinho_EMO> daqui a pouco estou off
<asdf9988> amarelinho_EMO, agora não mano
<asdf9988> espera um pouquinho ae
<mirqui> teu no-break é qual marca?
<amarelinho_EMO> APC
<mirqui> acho que uns 15 min então
<asdf9988> amarelinho_EMO, o ZENMAP encontra tudo
<amarelinho_EMO> Por ai
<asdf9988> fica tranquilo
<mirqui> tem muita coisa ligada nele
<mirqui> ?
<amarelinho_EMO> asdf9988: isso é de comer ou de passar no cabelo?
<amarelinho_EMO> mirqui: até a máquina de café
<asdf9988> scanner
<asdf9988> nmap
<amarelinho_EMO> mirqui: já viu info sem café?
<mirqui> haa não é na tua casa
<mirqui> teu no-break tem mais autonomia
<mirqui> ai não sei quanto
<amarelinho_EMO> Não
<amarelinho_EMO> To no trampo
<Dead_Thinker> LeandroLuiz, ehehehe
<asdf9988> amarelinho_EMO, tá falando aqui que tu tá usando é um sistema BAIDÚ
<asdf9988> o que diabo é isso ?
<amarelinho_EMO> Uai, antvirus
<amarelinho_EMO> Ultima moda em Paris e na CHina
<asdf9988> amarelinho_EMO, kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<asdf9988> ola
<astroo-> ola
<hggdh> ip-route: acabo de ver o backlog. Por favor mantenha o nível do canal.
<asdf9988> hggdh, o que é isso ?
<asdf9988> alguem aqui sabe por que que existe um canal do windows aqui no freenode ?
<asdf9988> não é proibido ?
<hggdh> não, não é proibido.
<hggdh> asdf9988: o canal tem regras. Tudo que pedimos é que elas sejam seguidas.
<asdf9988> hggdh, entendi
<denisbr> asdf9988: #windows
<asdf9988> denisbr, isso
<asdf9988> uma porcaria de canal
<asdf9988> deveria ser derrubado
<asdf9988> la ensinam a usarem drogas
<hggdh> asdf9988: por favor pare.
<asdf9988> hggdh, parei
<denisbr> asdf9988: cara, tu é muito sem noção!
<asdf9988> denisbr, por que ?
<asdf9988> foi só uma brincadeira cara
<Rudolf> que esbornia
<asdf9988> Rudolf, ainda tá usando o kernel o -Ofast ?
<asdf9988> ou já desistiu ?
<hggdh> Rudolf: "ouço falar" -- não mais é usado? Ou, talvez, demasiado lusitano?
<ip-route> hggdh chora
<Dead_Thinker> por curiosidade, alguém faz algo pra deixar o 15.04 mais rápido ou já tentou "trocar" o unity por xubuntu-core? vi um post hj sobre esse último
<asdf9988> Dead_Thinker, se aprender a usar o openbox, com certeza resolve seu problema
<asdf9988> o openbox é muito mais rápido que qualquer interface
<asdf9988> o unity, kde e gnome são muito pesados mesmo
<asdf9988> mas facilitam muito as coisas
<ip-route> Dead_Thinker use fluxbox
<Dead_Thinker> openbox, fluxbox ou xubuntu? :P
<asdf9988> Dead_Thinker, vai de openbox mesmo
<asdf9988> ou teste todas e veja você mesmo qual a melhor
<Dead_Thinker> obg
<ip-route> Dead_Thinker nunca usei ubuntu
<ip-route> na verdade eu odeio ubuntu
<ip-route> hehehehe
<ip-route> sou usuario de slackware desde a versao 3.2
<asdf9988> ip-route, é um bom sistema
<asdf9988> um dos melhores para aprendizado
<ip-route> a molecada nao quer aprender nada hj
<ip-route> ;)
#ubuntu-br 2015-05-09
<Rudolf> hggdh: não entendi
<Rudolf> asdf9988: ainda usando
<Rudolf> asdf9988: pq desistiria?
<Rudolf> asdf9988: no próximo release eu talvez não altere
<asdf9988> Rudolf, como você compilou ele ? com o script que te falei ?
<Rudolf> asdf9988: já disse que não
<Rudolf> asdf9988: fiz na mão
<asdf9988> mas como usou a cflag -Ofast em todo o sistema ?
<asdf9988> sem um script
<Rudolf> asdf9988: estude o script que você vai entender, ora pois
<asdf9988> então você leu o script, entendi
<asdf9988> você instalou o kernel linux-libre ou o do kernel.org ?
<Rudolf> asdf9988: kernel.org
<Rudolf> Linux asgard 4.0.2-asgard #1 SMP PREEMPT Thu May 7 00:00:52 AMT 2015 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU M 460 @ 2.53GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<asdf9988> entendi
<asdf9988> aqui num atom n450, ficou uma bala
<Rudolf> asdf9988: como disse ontem, no atom, qualquer peido é diarréia
<asdf9988> kkkkkkkkkk
<asdf9988> acho que com o cfq deve melhorar ainda mais
<Guest47433> porque quando um gravo um filme avi via ubunto no pen drive , ele n reproduz na minha tv
<Rudolf> Guest47433: sua tv suporta avi?
<Guest47433> sim
<Guest47433> quando eu estava usando o windows8 ele funciona
<Rudolf> Guest47433: download?
<Rudolf> Guest47433: ou encoding?
<manokara> A questão não é nem o container, e sim os codecs em si. Já testou com os mesmos filmes que pegavam no Windows?
<Guest47433> uhun
<Guest47433> minha tv diz aquivo n suportado
<manokara> hmm
<Guest47433> se eu passa musicas mp3 no pendrive
<Guest47433> tbem n toca no toca cd player
<manokara> lol, que estranho
<Guest47433> sera que tem aver com o ubuntu
<Rudolf> Guest47433: pode ser
<Rudolf> Guest47433: compare o arquivo que roda com o arquivo que não roda
<Rudolf> Guest47433: ffmpeg -i arquivo.avi
<Guest47433> ok
<Ljoborges> Hello.
<Ljoborges> Olá.?
<Ljoborges> Tô tentando instalar o ubuntu pelo pendrive em um notebook com uefi, não consigo dar boot.
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> o bios esta bem configurado?
<Ljoborges> Desativei o Boot secure e o windows  boot manager.
<Ljoborges> Usei o LinuxLive Usb creator.
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Ljoborges> Beleza. Obrigado.
<Ljoborges> O Notebook é um LNV L40 (L40-30), não encontrei na página de suporte por um possível upgrade da bios.
<Rudolf> kkk
<Rudolf> página de suporte..
<asdf9988> Ljoborges, tente refazer o pendriver com o programa unetbootin
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<asdf9988> falou
<Ljoborges> Não consigo instalar o ubuntu em um notebook uefi. Está dando erro quando vai instalar o grub.
<Wagner_Ctba> bom dia
<Wagner_Ctba> estou tendo problemas para instalar o ubuntu no vmware player
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<asdf9988> ola
<astroo-> ola
<Levy> instalei o ubuntu em meu notebook, mas ficou lento ... sera que instalei da forma errada? Dizem que o Ubuntu e mais rapido do que o XP ????
<astroo-> nao deve ser bem assim
<astroo-> tenta o lubuntu ou xubuntu que sao mais leves
<astroo-> e diz que computador tens
<Levy> minhas coPentium 1,73Ghz, 533Mhz, 100GB ...
<astroo-> ram
<Levy> 512MB DDR2
<astroo-> pouco por isso usa as "versoes" que te disse
<Levy> xubuntu???
<Levy> o processo de instalacao e o mesmo?
<astroo-> ou lubuntu e 1 questao de gosto
<astroo-> nao sei mais
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Levy> ok ... vou pesquisar, muito obrigado ...
<astroo-> ok
<astroo-> no site oficial do ubuntu fala do lubuntu
<Levy> vou ver
<oliverio> querer que a máquina rode liso Ubuntu com 512MB de memória já é pedi demais
<astroo-> pois
<marcelomauro> astroo tá danado hoje
<marcelomauro> astroo-,  tá danado hoje
<astroo-> ?
#ubuntu-br 2015-05-10
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> feliz dia das mães a todos :)
<Celso> bom dia a todos,
<Celso> alguem do canal tem comercio e controla sua loja com software open source?
<edvaldoscruz> Boa tarde a todos. Alguém sabe me dizeronde localiza a pasta do relógio no sistema do ubuntu ?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Manzato> boa tarde, não consigo instalar minha impressora HP P1102w
<Manzato> preciso de ajuda
<mirqui> como vc está fazendo ?
<Manzato> coloquei o cabo e instalei
<Manzato> mas não imprime nada
<mirqui> desinstala , tira o cabo
<Manzato> ok
<mirqui> vai aparecer  um ícone de impressora
<Manzato> ok
<mirqui> com o seu modelo de impressora
<mirqui> ai clica no modelo
<Manzato> sem o cabo?
<mirqui> com o cabo
<Manzato> vc é do brasil?
<mirqui> se não o pc não reconhece
<mirqui> sim
<mirqui> vc está fora do brasil ?
<Manzato> tem 2 opções
<Manzato> hplip
<Manzato> e usb
<mirqui> ela se liga ao pc via usb ?
<Manzato> tem 2 opções
<Manzato> usb e wifi
<Manzato> prefiro wifi
<Manzato> mas caso não tiver como, não tem problema
<mirqui> tenta usb
<mirqui> se der , tenta wifi
<Manzato> aplicar?
<xGrind> boa tarde
<xGrind> alguem usa net virtua?
<mirqui> sim , se não não salva a opção
<Manzato> nada
<Manzato> deixa eu fazer uma observação, acabei de instalar o ubuntu 14.10, precisa instalar drive de usb?
<mirqui> não apareceu o seu modelo de impressora ?
<Manzato> apareceu
<mirqui> por padrão ele já vem instalado
<mirqui> haa bom
<Manzato> e agora?
<mirqui> vê se imprime
<Manzato> nada
<Manzato> :(
<mirqui> xgrind  dá uma força ?
<mirqui> manzato ele é mais avançado que eu
<Manzato> queria muito usar ubuntu
<xGrind> oq aconteceu?
<Manzato> Não consigo instalar minha impressora hp 1102w
<Manzato> tanto via wifi como usb
<Manzato> não achei nada no youtube
<xGrind> Manzato, da uma olhada aqui: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Impressoras/Instalar-HP-LaserJet-P1102w-Ubuntu-1404
<Manzato> antes de imprimir é melhor atualizar para o ubuntu 15
<xGrind> recomendo voltar para o ubuntu 14.04 por ser mais estavel
<xGrind> essas versoes 14.10, 15.04 tem suporte a atualizações e correções de bugs por apenas 9 meses. qndo o sistema começar a ficar estável, termina o suporte. já a versão 14.04 tem suporte por 5 anos
<Manzato>  Clique em “Sistema”, “Administração” e “Gerenciador de Pacotes Synaptic”;
<Manzato> como eu faço para voltar 14.04
<xGrind> tem que baixar essa versão e instalar novamente
<xGrind> e synaptic nao vem mais com o ubuntu por padrão, e sim a central de programas do ubuntu. mas pra instalar programas é a mesma coisa, até mais facil
<Manzato> quando ele pedem atualização é bom ficar fazendo todas as vezes?
<renebarbosa> atualizações de pacote, sim
<renebarbosa> de versão, não
<renebarbosa> use sempre as lts e nao terás dor de cabeça
<Manzato>  Clique em “Sistema”, “Administração” e “Gerenciador de Pacotes Synaptic”;
<Manzato> não estou localizando
<mirqui> central de programas
<mirqui> vc está procurando errado
<Manzato> Primeiro dia hoje
<Manzato> preciso de ajuda
<xGrind> Manzato, abra o terminal e digite: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<mirqui> :) normal
<xGrind> aí vc instala o synaptic e pode seguir o tutorial do jeito que está no site =)
<mirqui> xgrind , para o primeiro dia ele deveria ir pela central de programas
<xGrind> mirqui, verdade =)
<mirqui> é mais fácil
<Manzato> OĹÁ
<Manzato> estou instalando, vamos ficar no aguardo
<Manzato> quais fontes no ubuntu se parecem com Arial e Times?
<mirqui> boa sorte :)
<Manzato> Sou academico e sou obrigado a usar essas fontes
<mirqui> digita na central de programas
<mirqui>  Arial e Times
<mirqui> vai aparecer
<mirqui> é só instalar
<Manzato> Impressão via usb sucesso total
<mirqui> imprime uma pag.de teste
<Manzato> agora quero imprimir via wifi
<mirqui> imprimiu a pag de teste ?
<Manzato> sim
<Manzato> mas via wifi não quer imprimir
<mirqui> ahaha não posso rw ajudar quanto a isso
<mirqui> haa , achei algo
<Manzato> como saber qual versão meu ubuntu está?
<mirqui> vai em impressoras em configuraçẽs do sistema
<mirqui> controlar remotamente
<mirqui> vai em detalhes para ver a verção
<Manzato> impressão via wifi realizada com sucesso
<mirqui> imprimiu pag de teste ?
<Manzato> sim
<mirqui> haa , legal :)
<mirqui> então boa sorte :)
<Manzato> valeu
<Manzato> olá
<Manzato> xGrind
<xGrind> Manzato, conseguiu?
<Manzato> sim
<Manzato> porém só não consigo instalar as fontes Arial e Times New Roman
<Manzato> e outra coisa
<Manzato> meu ubuntu é 14.10 como faço para voltar 14.04
<xGrind> só instalando de novo
<Manzato> Outra coisa xGrind alguns comandos estão em ingles. Tem como mudar?
<xGrind> Manzato, que comandos?
<hggdh> Manzato: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Microsoft_Fonts
<Manzato> Boa Tarde!
<Manzato> xGrind
<Manzato> olha eu aqui outra vez
<Manzato> Mirqui
<mirqui> oi , fala
<Manzato> estou com uma maquina i5 6gb de ram, tu acredita que o notbook está demorando mais que o win 8.1 pro
<mirqui> opa ,
<Manzato> é possivel fazer alguma customização para iniciar mais rapido?
<mirqui> xii , me pegou
<mirqui> sou novo no linux
<Manzato> idem
<Manzato> kkk
<mirqui> espera
<mirqui> tem um jeito , me parece que com o ubuntu tweak ou algo parecido , vc desindexa a pesquisa do ubuntu
<mirqui> e tbm desabilita alguns efeitos
<mirqui> ferramentas de ajuste do unity
<mirqui> dá uma olhada
<Manzato> estou muito empolgado com o ubuntu, porém é muito comando!
<mirqui> não , eu uso a central de programas
<mirqui> não sei quase nada do terminal
<mirqui> sou remanescente do windows :)
<mirqui> ou contemporâneo , melhor dizendo ahaha
<Manzato> vc usa que versão do ubuntu?
<mirqui> quanto mais fácil , melhor
<mirqui> 14.04
<Manzato> massa
<mirqui> é estável e vai até 2019
<Manzato> eu não consegui instalar esse, só deu a opção 14.10
<mirqui> esse tem suporte só para 9 meses
<Manzato> vou ter que formatar e instalar o 14.04?
<mirqui> vc já tentou pelo superdownloads ?
<mirqui> para conseguir a iso ?
<Manzato> você recomenda desistalar esse e instalar o 14.04?
<mirqui> ahaha não recomendo nada , vc tem que levar em conta algund fatores
<mirqui> por exemplo
<mirqui> a verção ser testada , estavel e lts ( longa vida )
<mirqui> e ter certo tempo de ter sido lançada
<mirqui> para te mais bugs corrigidos
<mirqui> a última verção sempre tem mais bugs que a anterior que já foi testada mais vezes
<Manzato> não consigo achar a fonte certa que substitui o times new roman e arial
<Manzato> Alguém instalou as Fontes Arial e Times New Roman?
<Rudolf> http://cdn2.carlcheo.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/which-programming-language-should-i-learn-first-infographic.png
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<rafaelsoaresbr> ola
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2016-05-09
<merlim> boa noite
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<alvaro> bom dia
<alvaro> gostaria de saber se as multifuncionais da hp, continuam compativeis com o ubuntu 16.04?
<alvaro> estou com uma laserjet m-1132 mfp, porem o driver do ubuntu não a reconhece de forma alguma
<alvaro> procurei atualizações para o referido driver, mas é a ultima versão disponível
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<merlim> bom dia! Mirquito
<mirqui> fala merlim :)
<mirqui> decida-se em uma sala ou em outrA AHAHAH
<Rafael> olá
<barna> olá
<Guest45873> chrome x86 saiu fora?
<barna> yep
<Guest45873> sacanagem isso uhauha
<xGrind> chromium tb?
<Guest45873> não
<barna> uai pela logica sim, já q é baseado no chrome, mas....
<Guest45873> to instalo ele aqui normal
<Guest45873> agora o chrome tiraram todos os links
<barna> a tendencia é abandonar os sistemas 32bit
<aedigital> yeap
<barna> o ubuntu 32bits ta abarrotado de bugs
<Guest45873> eu acho que se eles querem só x64 ok
<Guest45873> mas tirar os links ja é demais
<Guest45873> era so parar de dar suporte
<Guest45873> to usando o x86 ubuntu e ta ok
<Guest45873> só essa central de app que tá cretina
<barna> eu ainda to no 14.04, mas geral reclamando da central nova.
<barna> mas pra mim num deve ser problema pq ainda uso o synaptic p/ isso.
<Guest45873> instalei a central  antiga
<barna> eu gosto de ter um pouco mais de controle sobre as coisas do que avançar > avançar > ok
<Guest45873> no meu caso que comecei agora no linux to indo devagar
<Guest45873> eu tenho um problema sério com o linux que eu nao consigo explicar
<Guest45873> não consigo usar o ubuntu sem que me de uma dor nos olhos sei la pq hauahah
<Guest45873> nao sei se as cores são mais fortes
<Guest45873> sei la
<Guest45873> nem abaixando o brilho ajuda
<barna> q viagem......
<Guest45873> coisa de louco kkk
<barna> muda o tema, pode ser as cores
<barna> eu uso um ubuntu modificado, AviX, q é mais pro azul do q o ubuntu padrão q é roxo.
<Guest45873> tenho que achar um tema que eu ache bom ainda
<Guest45873> eu não sei o pq disso
<Dead_Thinker> Guest45873: aproveita pra conhecer browsers novos hehe, tenta o Brave Browser, do cara famoso lá
<Guest45873> quem?
<barna> Dead_Thinker, esse é aquele navegador q a galera q saiu da mozila ta fazendo?
<Guest45873> qual o comando pra falar com alguém pelo chat aberto? :D
<barna> Guest45873, só colocar o nome da pessoa. vc pode usar tab pra auto-preenchimento
<Guest45873> barna, teste
<Guest45873> interessante
<barna> teste ok
<barna> Guest45873, vc pode mudar seu nick usando /nick novonome
<Powerless> por esse chat vc percebe que o ubuntu no br é fraco uahuaha
<Powerless> 50 usuarios no chat oficial
<Powerless> valeu barna
<barna> pq os brazucas migraram pro telegram
<barna> tem grupo com mais de 600 user lá
<Powerless> ja existe um negocio maior facil
<Powerless> pra que dificultar uhauahha
<Dead_Thinker> barna: sim, https://www.brave.com/
<Dead_Thinker> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brave_(web_browser)
<Dead_Thinker> do Brendan Eich
<Dead_Thinker> é open-source https://github.com/brave
<barna> massa, eu quase testei ele no começo do ano, mas ainda era hard instalar ele.
<barna> Powerless, pq tem gif no telegram e aki não. kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Powerless> for x64 kkk
<Powerless> barna, isso muda tudo uahuahahah
<aedigital> hahahahaha
<aedigital> realmente eh algo fundamental isto
<aedigital> hehehe
<aedigital> :)
<Powerless> baixando
<Powerless> uahuahha
<barna> ah tem sticker tb, ai lascou
<Powerless> so nao gosto de ter que colocar celular
<Powerless> devia dar pra criar so usuario e ja era
<barna> mas da pra vc criar usando numero de celular fake.
<Powerless> e o codigo vai pra onde?
<barna> 1seg
<barna> Powerless, ve a mensagem privada
<Powerless> barna, verei
<Powerless> olha as gambi kkk
<barna> mas funciona, já testei.
<barna> mas vamos manter o tema do canal q é suporte tecnico em ubuntu.
<barna> se quisermos falar de outros assuntos, temos uma centena de canais pra isso.
<barna> Dead_Thinker, instalei aki, .deb funfando blz
<Rafael_> qual o nome do site de temas pra ubuntu mesmo?
<Rafael_> "oficial"
<barna> ixi, nem sabia q tinha isso. kkkkkkkkkkkk
<Rafael_> tem esse mas nem sei se é pra ubuntu tambem
<Rafael_> http://gnome-look.org/
<aedigital> depende na verdade do window manager que voce usa
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Porvoero> oi
<Porvoero> boa noite povo
<Porvoero> só de passagem
<Porvoero> pŕa não perder o costume
<astroo-> ola
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> precisam de ajuda
<astroo-> ola
<josealdo> galera onde devo criar o arquivo MySQL.aspx com as configuraçoes do banco de dados?
<josealdo> qual diretorio
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<josealdo> astroo- vc nao manja?
<barna> josealdo, vc manja de ingles?
<barna> tem um grupo grande aki no irc de #mysql
#ubuntu-br 2016-05-10
<josealdo> barna n consigo mandar msg la
<barna> q estranho, deve ter algum bloqueio, tipo só pode falar qm tiver nick registrado ou algo do tipo.
<mint-buddha> !
<hggdh> barna: provavelmente +r, tens que registrar um nick em #freenode
<barna> o meu ta registrado, o josealdo q vai precisar registrar o dele.
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<necr0> Tarde! Me tirem uma dúvida, existem mulheres nesse canal? rs
<necr0> Alguém escreve?
<necr0> Bot?
<AA55> desista, ninguem vai te mandar nudes
<AA55> :D
<aedigital> :P
<barna> necr0, sim escrevemos, unica e exclusivamente suporte tecnico em ubuntu. se esta a procurar outro assunto, sugiro procurar um canal apropriado p/ tal.
<necr0> oi, Barna, tudo bem? Na verdade é só uma curiosidade, achei que as mulheres estava extintas do IRC. Mas aproveitando, alguma dica de como assistir Netflix?
<necr0> AA55 kkkkk hoje em dia só no snap né! kkk
<AA55> necr0: usa o chrome
<barna> necr0, netflix roda blz no chrome
<necr0> Meu sistema é 32bits... não encontrei chrome pra 32bits mais...
<barna> foi extinto, só 64 agora
<necr0> :(
<necr0> vlw
<AA55> necr0: teu pc é 32bits?
<necr0> Sim, é um bem antigo
<necr0> Será que rola colocar duas kernels?
<AA55> acho que sim, 32 + 32 = 64 vai rodar blz
<barna> ???
<AA55> :P
<necr0> kkk
<necr0> Mesmo assim, vendo aqui, pode bugar tudo.. Muito trampo... Netflix podia ajudar tbm, né!
<barna> sera q num existe um chrmo 32 antigo pra baixar pelo torrent ou algo similar?
<necr0> Estou procurando aqui, mas por enquanto... nada
<barna> necr0, http://br.ccm.net/download/start/baixaki-12816-google-chrome-debian-e-ubuntu-32-bits
<necr0> barna! Obrigado! Estou baixando...
<barna> d nada
<necr0> barna, deu erro
<barna> qual erro?
<necr0> de dependencia, baixei no site da debian, mas continua acusando
<necr0> Pacote libgcrypt11 não está instalado
<barna> abre um terminal e digita:
<barna> sudo apt-get install -f
<necr0> fiz isso... estou achando que ele está procurando a libgcrypt11 e eu instalei a libgcrypt11-dev
<necr0> instalei essa
<necr0> https://packages.debian.org/jessie/all/libgcrypt11-dev/download
<necr0> barna deu certo! ele nao aceitou a dependencia -dev.
<necr0> Obrigado!
<barna> :D
<gonz0> alguém ae com o ubuntu que joga bastante no cumputador?
<barna> eu tenho ubuntu, mas não jogo, serve?
<barna> mas se tiver alguma divido posso tentar ajudar
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<gonz0> barna, seria necessário alguém que jogue. Preciso saber dos problemas, principalmente em relação a desempenho.
<necr0> eae astroo-
<astroo-> ola
<necr0> gonz0, faz muito tempo que não jogo, mas porque sempre tive problemas com a placa de vídeo, nunca consiguia o bendito 3D nela.
<gonz0> >nunca consiguia o bendito 3D
<gonz0> então faz muito tempo, né? acho que esses problemas foram resolvidos já
<gonz0> acho, ahaha.
<necr0> rsrs faz sim! apesar do micro ser o mesmo de 7 anos atrás... kkkkk
<barna> qual placa de video?
<necr0> Geforce MX alguma coisa
<necr0> Nvidia
<gonz0> acho que essa questão é algo hoje superado, principlamente no ubuntu, a minha questão seria mais sobre desempenho mesmo.
<gonz0> tipo,a cho que já consigo pelo menos jogar.
<necr0> Guys, além do libreoffice, tem algum outro aplicativo que edita DOC e DOCX?
<AA55> Pra linux não conheço
<hggdh> openoffice
<necr0> muito grande... é que tenho pouco espaço em disco... vou ver se libero algo entao
<AA55> openoffice não é o mesmo que o libreoffice?
<AA55> pensei que só tinham renomeado o projeto
<necr0> tai, boa pergunta!
<AA55> mas porque vc não usa o libreoffice?
<necr0> tenho pouco espaco em disco, queria algo mais enxuto
<AA55> da uma olhada no abiword
<AA55> nunca usei
<necr0> hmm vou pesquisar, valeu!
<necr0> Galera quando sai fica com o IP exposto assim?
<lestaty> se a pessoa não tiver um cloak, sim, fica com o ip exposto
<astroo-> pede 1 no  #freenode
<necr0> puts
#ubuntu-br 2016-05-11
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> não sei se não conhecem , para quem não conhece fale dar uma olhada no https://cloud.open365.io/applogin/
<rafael> bom dia mirqui
<rafael> do que se trata?
<mirqui> uma alternativa ao office 365
<mirqui> o oen 365 é open sourse
<mirqui> writer , planilha
<mirqui> e sincronisação de docomentos , e melhor ,
<mirqui> 20 gb de armazenamento
<aedigital> buenas
<mirqui> fala ae :)
<aedigital> :)
<BlacksmithMetash> eu vi no site do brlinux
<BlacksmithMetash> mto bom esse open365
<mirqui> s´o não se dá bem no ubuntu 16.04 a parte de sincronização
<AA55> compativel com o libreoffice?
<BlacksmithMetash> sim
<BlacksmithMetash> totalmente
<mirqui> sim
<AA55> legal
<BlacksmithMetash> pessoal, queria saber se alguem conhece ou tem uma lista de canais mais acessados pelos brasileiros e servidores irc brasileiros
<mirqui> da um list channel de canais brasileiros
<mirqui> canais brasileiros + português
<mirqui> tem o catraca , garoa
<mirqui> sc software livre
<mirqui> tchelinux
<AA55> meio estranho os termos do open365:
<AA55> By posting Content to the Service, you grant us the right and license to use, modify, publicly perform, publicly display, reproduce, and distribute such Content on and through the Service. You retain any and all of your rights to any Content you submit, post or display on or through the Service and you are responsible for protecting those rights. Y
<AA55> ou agree that this license includes the right for us to make your Content available to other users of the Service, who may also use your Content subject to these Terms.
<mirqui> é o termo padrão
<mirqui> ou seja
<mirqui> tudo que publicar é de sua conta e nos não temos nada com isso
<mirqui> e se estragar seu pc não não temos nadea com isso
<AA55> mirqui: tudo que publicar pertence a eles
<AA55> aliás tudo que você colocar lá, pertence a eles
<mirqui> ahaha não iam dar um tiro no pé , infringe a lei de copyrigth
<AA55> não mesmo, eles deixam isso pra vc:
<AA55> You represent and warrant that: (i) the Content is yours (you own it) or you have the right to use it and grant us the rights and license as provided in these Terms, and (ii) the posting of your Content on or through the Service does not violate the privacy rights, publicity rights, copyrights, contract rights or any other rights of any person.
<mirqui> Ao publicar o Conteúdo no Serviço, você nos concede o direito e licença para usar, modificar, executar publicamente, exibir publicamente, reproduzir e distribuir tal conteúdo em e através do Serviço. Você retém toda e qualquer dos seus direitos de qualquer conteúdo que você enviar, postar ou exibir no ou através do Serviço e você é responsável por proteger esses direitos. Y
<mirqui> é opensourse
<BlacksmithMetash> valeu mirqui
<mirqui> é tipo uma wiki
<BlacksmithMetash> mirqui vc disse esses canais
<BlacksmithMetash> mas qual servidor, freenode mesmo?
<mirqui> é claro que documentos de trabalho , ai nçao paga a pena
<mirqui> sim
<BlacksmithMetash> interessante
<BlacksmithMetash> ele pesquisa esses canais em outros servidores irc?
<BlacksmithMetash> q maluco isso
<BlacksmithMetash> pensei q eu ia conectar em canais irc somente no servidor q eu estivesse conectado
<BlacksmithMetash> esse catraca e sc eu nao achei
<mirqui> oi voltei
<BlacksmithMetash> opa
<BlacksmithMetash> viu minhas msgs?
<mirqui> black da um list channel
<mirqui> vai aparecer a pesquisa
<mirqui> digita canais brasileiros + portugues
<mirqui> qual programa de irc vc usa ?
<mirqui> AA55 dando uma olhada na internet , encontrei uma coisa
<mirqui> olha isto
<mirqui> http://tecnologiaaberta.com.br/2016/05/de-open-o-open365-tem-so-o-nome/
<mirqui> e olha isto
<mirqui> http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/open365-free-office-365-spotify-hacked-tech-news-digest/
<mirqui> AA55 então á propaganda enganosa
<mirqui> olha na tela de entrada
<mirqui> Get early access now!
<mirqui> Open365 is 100% open source. You can download it and deploy to your own servers or use it online for free.
<mirqui> qualquer juiz levaria isto em conta
<mirqui> então não dá para esquentar
<mirqui> é claro que documentos de trabalho e confidenciais nem pensar em botar na nuvem que não dê um respaldo maior
<BlacksmithMetash> mirqui eu usava mIRC
<BlacksmithMetash> hoje uso KVIrc
<mirqui> eu uso o hexchat
<mirqui> este eu não sei o mecanismo de pesquisa
<BlacksmithMetash> eh o mesmo
<BlacksmithMetash> vc eh programador? ti admin? entusiasta apenas e curioso?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<rafael> boa tarde
<mirqui> AA55 vc está ai ?
<mirqui> sobre o open365.io , dei uma pensada
<mirqui> se vc não quiser disponibilizar seus trabalhos , simples , criptografa eles
<mirqui> ai vc vai poder usar o open365 sem se preocupar
<AA55> qual seria o workflow?
<mirqui> ahaha meu inglês é péssimo , não compreendo essa expressão
<mirqui> que quer dizer isto ?
<AA55> a ideia de usar o open365 seria editar os arquivos no browser e syncronizar em todos as maquinas que vc usa, certo?
<AA55> como entraria a criptografia?
<AA55> trabalha offline --> PGP --> upload --> download --> PGP --> trabalha offline
<mirqui> isso para trabalhos on line , estou dizendo para guardar arquivos no open365
<AA55> humm...
<mirqui> do pc para a nuvem
<AA55> entendo
<AA55> usar os 20GB como um dropbox.
<mirqui> ai vc encripta eles
<mirqui> sim
<AA55> boa idéia
<AA55> mais espaço é sempre bom
<AA55> :)
<mirqui> verdade
<mirqui> mas acho que a idéia do site é fazer tipo uma wiki
<mirqui> de trabalhos de toda a nuvem deles
<mirqui> se for os termos de aceite do site
<sinatra> galera existe algum client grafico pra acessar mysql ?
<sinatra> quero acessar sem ser pelo terminal
<Dead_Thinker> sinatra: vários, tem o oficial MySQL Workbench, e tem outros, Valentina Studio, Emma, etc
<Dead_Thinker> Alguém atualizou o php 5 hoje e exibiu um aviso no terminal na hora do update?
<Dead_Thinker> tipo aquela tela de pedir senha do mysql
<sinatra> Dead_Thinker
<sinatra> gratis?
<Dead_Thinker> todos os 3 que citei são grátis
<sinatra> vlw man
<Dead_Thinker> o bom do Valentina é que ele conecta em outros SGBDs, PostgreSQL, etc
<sinatra> Dead_Thinker
<sinatra> da pra instalar so os client
<sinatra> desses soft ai?
<Dead_Thinker> sinatra: eles são client, acho que sim
<rafael> sinatra: melhor heidisql
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-05-12
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<alvaro> bom dia
<alvaro> qual é a ultima versão estável do hplip para o ubunyu 16.04?
<alvaro> pois a versão que possuo a
<alvaro> 3.16.2
<alvaro> não reconhece minha multifuncional
<rafael> alvaro: já tentou com o cups?
<alvaro> instalei a 3.16.3 ficou pior, pois nem abriu a jenela de configuração
<alvaro> rafael sempre tinha usado o driver da hp e funcionava
<alvaro> cups tambem está instalado
<rafael> vc configurou sua impressora pelo cups?
<alvaro> cups eu não sei usar
<alvaro> essa é a multi funcional em questão
<alvaro> http://www8.hp.com/br/pt/products/printers/product-detail.html?oid=3965845
<rafael> http://h30487.www3.hp.com/t5/Dicas-dos-Experts/Instalando-impressoras-HP-em-ambiente-Linux-via-CUPS-e-HP/td-p/383531
<alvaro> rafael te agradeço vou tentar
<alvaro> mas é um tanto estranho o proprio driver da hp não funcionar no ubuntu
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<rafael> bom dia
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<rafael> tudo certo
<mirqui> isso que serve ;)
<aedigital> buenas
<mirqui> faa ae :)
<aedigital> :)
<chegado> opa
<chegado> estou com duvida na instalacao do driver da amd no ubuntu 16.04
<gonz0> essa é uma dúvida que eu talvez tenha no domingo.
<gonz0> é relativa aos meus interesses.
<chegado> eu baixei o arquivo xserver-xorg-video-ati_7.7.0.orig.tar.gz e descompacto da pasta dele, mas não entendi o método de instalacao dele no terminal
<chegado> chego até o ./configure, mas depois disso não consigo avançar
<barna> eu num tenho AMD, mas venho acompanhando esse desembolar/treta
<chegado> entrei e não achei nada
<barna> até onde me consta kernel 4.x + driver proprietario AMD = BUG
<barna> tens q usar os driver open que já vem no ubuntu
<barna> AMD ta passando por uma fazer de completa mudando e re-estruturação dos drivers
<chegado> então barna, vc esta certo, o driver proprietario nao funciona na versão 16.04, mas tambem não vem nenhum driver no ubuntu
<chegado> o que eu baixei é open source
<chegado> do Xorg
<barna> feito pro 16.04?
<chegado> sim
<chegado> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/yakkety/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati
<barna> eu achei q tinha um driver tipo clicar e instalar, mas blz, vamos lá
<chegado> nao tem
<chegado> olha esse link q eu passei
<barna> o q acontece q vc trava?
<rafael> chegado: melhor vc ir para o ubuntu 14.04
<barna> esse driver e pro 16.10
<chegado> eu não estou conseguindo instalar pelo terminal, nao acho o comando correto
<chegado> putz...serio?
<chegado> ai eu nunca vou conseguir instalar mesmo
<rafael> chegado: vc deve usar a sua amd com ubuntu 14.04
<rafael> indicação do proprio ubuntu
<barna> kra se vc num tem dominio sobre isso, concordo com o rafael, fica no 14.04 por hora.
<chegado> rafael: eu nao consigo nem usar um driver open source no ubuntu 16.04?
<chegado> nao manjo de drivers...gostaria de aprender +
<rafael> chegado: vc até conseguirá instalar, mas muitas coisas podem não funcionar
<rafael> chegado: tente aprender no 14.04
<chegado> entao, no 14.04 tava redondinha meu driver da gpu
<chegado> agora q eu mudei pro 16.04 ta osso de conseguir arrumar
<rafael> chegado: então, esse é o problema, o 16.04 ainda não tem suporte total para esse driver
<rafael> apesar de ser um versão LTS é sempre bom esperar um pouco para instalar e conhecer os problemas que irão aparecer
<rafael> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/03/ubuntu-drops-amd-catalyst-fglrx-driver-16-04
<chegado> entendi...e o que vocês acham de drivers open source, valem a pena?
<barna> http://www.diolinux.com.br/2016/03/amdgpu-vs-fglrx-ubuntu.html
<chegado> esse link do dionatan eu ja li barna
<rafael> Tudo vale a pena quando a alma não é pequena (PESSOA, Fernando)
<chegado> foi dai que eu tirei a ideia de instalar o open source
<barna> chegado, http://www.diolinux.com.br/2016/03/driver-proprietarios-da-amd-ubuntu-1604.html
<rafael> chegado: vc tem que experimentar o opensource e o closedsource
<rafael> o que for melhor
<barna> eu não tenho AMD, só nvidia, então num posso dar opnião
<rafael> barna: nvidia até que não dá muita dor de cabeça
<barna> nops, aki tenho algumas, tudo rodando belezinha!
<barna> só as nvidia optimus q são um tiquim mais chatas, mas funfam de boas
<chegado> os da nvidia sao drivers proprietarios ou open source?
<barna> tem os open da kxstudio e proprietarios da nvidia
<rafael> chegado: uso os dois e os proprietário são melhores IMHO
<rafael> os proprietários me parece ter um desempenho melhor
<barna> rafael, da amd ou nvidia?
<rafael> nvidia
<barna> tu ja usou os da kxstudio?
<rafael> nope
<barna> nunca fiz testes precisos, mas me parecem tão bons quanto os proprietarios, já os da canonical perdem feio
<chegado> pessoal, obrigado pela ajuda
<chegado> consegui esclarecer algumas duvidas
<barna> :D
<rafael> chegado: blz
<chegado> essa é a primeira vez q uso o irc
<chegado> não tenho tanta experiencia com linux, uso a 1 ano
<barna> Seja Bem Vindo chegado
<chegado> valeu!
<rafael> chegado: com o tempo vc vai ver que o mais importante são conceitos básicos
<rafael> documentação etc
<rafael> até pq muda muito rápido
<chegado> descobri o linux na ibm, pelo distro redhat
<rafael> chegado: trabalhando na IBM?
<chegado> fui demitido no mes passado
<chegado> 15 anos de ibm
<barna> só lembra de 1 coisa, aki é tudo usuario, e nem sempre tem gente on ou prestantando atenção no chat, as vezes demora a obter resposta
<rafael> suporte?
<chegado> trabalhei na produção e na governança
<rafael> legal... já trabalhei com alguns servidores IBM
<rafael> muito bons
<chegado> os mainframes são os melhores
<chegado> trabalhei muito com o unix la
<rafael> verdade, só um pouco salgados
<rafael> AIX?
<chegado> rss...são salgados pela qualidade
<chegado> isso mesmo aix
<rafael> chegado: sem dúvida, qualidade diretamente proporcional ao preço
<chegado> então...eu estava trabalhando em hortolandia, 13 anos la...e me mandaram pro itau na governança, até ai blz, conheço de itil...quando terminou o contrato no itau, me mandaram denovo pra horto...1 mes depois transferiram tudo pra india
<chegado> e me demitiram, pois não aceitei ir pra la
<rafael> chegado: mão de obra barata
<rafael> Nosso país tá perdendo competitividade por causa dessas coisas
<rafael> Empresas fugindo do país
<chegado> sim, minha ex chefe falou que um salario de uma pessoa aqui no brasil pagava o de uma equipe inteira la na india
<rafael> Então... Pior que lá tem um monte de gente capacitada
<rafael> Competição imbatível
<chegado> tem mesmo, o pessoal que trabalhava comigo reclamavam e falavam que os indianos eram burros, mas eles perguntavam, se interessavam...não sei se da pra generalizar, mas a equipe que eu treinei era muito esforçada!
<barna> galera só lembrando da regra do canal de só falar de suporte tecnico de ubuntu aki, mas como ta parado, ninguem pedindo suporte é OK, mas se entrar alguem pedindo suporte a conversa terá q continuar em outro canal, tipo ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<rafael> blz
<rafael> Não acho que o assunto seja tão off topic assim
<rafael> Mas...
<Rafael_> olá
<Rafael_> posso perguntar sobre softwares rodando em ubuntu ou somente sobre o SO?
<barna> olá
<barna> pode Rafael_
<Rafael_> alguem ai usa o franz?
<rafael> Rafael_: olá. Acostume-se a perguntar sem perguntar se pode perguntar...
<chegado> opa, desculpas, não sabia!
<barna> chegado, num tinha como vc saber, num to dando bronca, só informando. ;)
<chegado> blz!
<barna> aproveitando a deixa, existem vaaarios canais pra offtopic, ##ubuntu-br (com 2 #), ##ubuntu-br-offtopic , #ubuntu-br-offtopic e ##._.##
<Rafael_> vcs nao brincam em serviço mesmo rs
<Rafael_> valeu
<barna> Rafael_, joga a duvida toda, tipo eu não tenho placa de video AMD e o chegado tava com duvida spbre ela e eu e rafael  conseguimos "ajudar"
<barna> Rafael_, joga a duvida toda, tipo eu não tenho placa de video AMD e o chegado tava com duvida spbre ela e eu e rafael  conseguimos "ajudar"
<barna> Rafael_, num é serviço, somos todos usuarios, eu particularmente estou pagando minha divida p/ com o canal, fui muuuuuuito ajudado aki quando comecei, me sinto na obrigação de retribuir ajudando agora.
<Rafael_> só tava brincando, relaxa caras :)
<Rafael_> so queria saber se da pra deixar somente um aplicativo rodando nesse franz bloqueado na barra, ao invez de deixar o franz
<barna> eu to de boas, só fritado programando uma distro mod do ubuntu aki
<rafael> Rafael_: de boa xará, só para não perder tempo quando alguém for tirar dúvida.
<rafael> chegado: verdade que a IBM investe muito em linux?
<chegado> sim, é verdade
<chegado> a ibm fez um investimento pesado na canonical
<chegado> nao sei se vcs sabem a canonical criou um ubuntu especializado para os servidores da ibm
<lestaty> rafael_ imagino que não, já que o aplicativo reune todos num só
<Rafael_> lestaty, tava vendo um vídeo do diolinux em que ele ta com o simbolo do messenger do facebook na barra. falaram que ele tava usando o franz
<Rafael_> mas então acho que nem era
<lestaty> provavelmente ele devia ter o aplicativo instalado a parte
<chegado> pessoal, obrigado pela ajuda, vou sair agora
<chegado> abraços!
<lestaty> flw
<aedigital> xo
<aedigital> :~
<barna> canal bombando hoje, q saudades
<aedigital> nem me fala
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-05-13
<Guest85678> Boa noite senhores.
<Guest85678> ;]
<astroo-> ola
<Guest85678> Alguém sabe como definir qual dos dispositivos de audio será o principal?
<Guest85678> Estou configurando o lubuntu em meu net e estou tendo dificuldades com isto devido a entrada hdmi
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> e diz que chip e
<Guest85678> Meu audio é [AMD/ATI] SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<Guest85678> por padrão ele esta pegando o audio do HDMI!
<arimura_> ninguem respodeu: upgrade da 15.10 para 16.04?
<arimura_> error
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<rafael> Boas tardes
<hggdh> !info php
<lubotu2> Package php does not exist in vivid
<Guest64864> oi
<Lucianadrs> opa
<Lucianadrs> alguem ai?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<hggdh> !info php
<lubotu2> php (source: php-defaults (35ubuntu6)): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (default). In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.0+35ubuntu6 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB
<nuno_nunes> boa noite alguem precisa de ajuda
<nuno_nunes> :)
<mirqui> no momento não , obrigado nuno :)
<nuno_nunes> mirqui,
<nuno_nunes> :)
<nuno_nunes> eu fiz o update do ubuntu 14.04 para 16.04 mas não teve problemas
<mirqui> e ai quais são as novas ?
<nuno_nunes> só a uns problemas :D
<mirqui> eu vou deixar para mais tarde
<nuno_nunes> as chaves das repos :|
<mirqui> por enquanto tem muita incompatibilidade
<nuno_nunes> no meu está a rodar bem
<nuno_nunes> tirando que não tem driver proprietario :S
<mirqui> deu incompatibilidade no open365
<mirqui> dificil de instalar teanviewer
<nuno_nunes> estranho
<mirqui> espeaker
<nuno_nunes> a mim está a rodar
<nuno_nunes> diz que carrega e depois nada
<nuno_nunes> :|
<mirqui> bom , já chegARAM algumas atualizações
<mirqui> carega o que ?
<nuno_nunes> o teamviewer
<nuno_nunes> :D
<mirqui> vou tomar café , volto logo
<mirqui> quer conhecer um canal nuno ?
<nuno_nunes> a dizer que não tem o serviço instalado :)
<nuno_nunes> que canal de que
<mirqui> usa o dpkg
<mirqui> ##._.##
<mirqui> off topic
<nuno_nunes> outro :D
<mirqui> vou ao café , volto logo
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<AA55> ola astrooo
<astroo-> ola es novo aqui?
<AA55> + ou -
<astroo-> ok
<nuno_nunes> que ajuda precisam
<nuno_nunes> :D
<sinatra> galera onde eu configuro pra q o ssh nao desconecte sozinho por tempo de inatividade?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de  alguem
<hggdh> sinatra: no servidor: /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<roberto> Boa noite senhores.
<astroo-> ola
<hggdh> sinatra: para o cliente, /etc/ssh/ssh_config, ou crie tua própria config em ~/.ssh/config
<Guest38687> Será que consigo um pequeno auxilio para conseguir definir meu dispositivo de audio como padrão ao invés do HDMI?
<Guest38687> estou me batendo um pouco
<Guest38687> Meu audio é [AMD/ATI] SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<AA55> Guest38687: cara pra gerenciamento de audio em geral eu uso o pavucontrol
<AA55> só uso ele
<AA55> mas com certeza existe uma "maneira ubuntu" de fazer isso
<AA55> o pavucontrol é simples e direto
<Guest38687> AA55, eu instalei ontem ele e beleza, mas não consigo fazer minha placa de som ser o dispositivo padrão. Eu consigo fazer o som funcionar em players pq consigo definir por onde o som ira sair
<AA55> humm.. entendi
<Guest38687> mas em aplicativos que possuem som, não consigo fazer o som funcionar
<AA55> sempre que vc vai usar tem que reconfigurar
<Guest38687> isso
<Guest38687> e uso o hdmi, então não seria uma alternativa desabilita-lo
<Guest38687> revirei o google e testei varias correções, mas nenhuma delas me atendeu 100%
<AA55> http://askubuntu.com/questions/398030/change-default-sound-device
<AA55> Guest38687: veja o link acima
<Guest38687> AA55, pulseaudio e alsa são gerenciadores de audio, correto?
<AA55> Guest38687: hummm..... não exatamente
<AA55> vou tentar explicar...
<AA55> pulseaudio é um sound server, ou servidor de som ou gerenciador de audio, ele é construido em cima do alsa
<AA55> e permite gerenciar várias fontes e vários dispositivos de saída ao mesmo tempo
<AA55> o alsa é uma api que o kernel expoe a placa de audio para o userspace
<AA55> ficou meio estranha a ultima frase
<AA55> o alsa é uma api que o kernel expoe para que programas possam acessar a placa de video a partir do userspace
<AA55> digo, de audio
<AA55> :)
<AA55> muito café
<AA55> ou seja o pulseaudio e o alsa são duas coisas diferentes
<Guest38687> entendi!! Para mim é que deveria ter ou um ou outro, tanto que o pulseaudio nem tinha no meu notebook, instalei ele ontem
<sinatra> hggdh
<sinatra> qual linha devo editar la
<sinatra> no client
<sinatra> hggdh
<sinatra> po o problema nao ta no ssh
<sinatra> é o sistema aqui que encerra qualquer conexao inativa
<sinatra> testei diferente serviços tipo telnet ftp ssh etc
<sinatra> passa um tempo fecha
<sinatra> alguem faz ideia como resolver?
#ubuntu-br 2016-05-14
<robertoBusiness> AA55, consegui ajustar o audio. instalei o tray do pulseaudio (pulsuadio system tray) e através dele eu selecionei quem seria o dispositivo principal de audio
<robertoBusiness> AA55, obrigado pela ajuda.
<robertoBusiness> astroo-, obrigado você tambem
<astroo-> de nada
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<_mofel_> se o pc desligar por falta de energia, vou ter algum tipo de problema com a partição tipo ext4 ?
<_mofel_> isso aconteceu aqui e na nova inicialização não observei nenhum tipo de verificação
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<alvaro> alguma atualização de kernel a vista para a 16.04 ???
<hggdh> alvaro: 16.04 recebeu o kernel 4.4.0-22 semana passada
<alvaro> hggdh, estou enfrentando instabiblidades em um pc com arquitetura AMD
<alvaro> *instabilidades
<alvaro> tens horas que a pasta de arquivos, não abre de forma alguma, tenho de reiniciar o pc
<alvaro> congelamento de tela
<alvaro> porem meu pc, acabei de comprar tem menos de 1 mes de uso, por isso não deve ser configuração insuficiente
<psaux> alguem pode ajudar meu problema com inicializaCao no ubuntu
<psaux> `sem cecedilha`, ele ta entrando direto na grub line.
<psaux> to em modo live agora.
<alvaro> vixi
#ubuntu-br 2016-05-15
<sinatra> putz
<sinatra> nunca vou conseguir me livrar desse pppoe q fica cortando minhas conexoes inativas
<sinatra> :S
<sinatra> ngm tem ideia ai doq fazer? qualquer conexao q deixo inativa por uns 2 min fecha (telnet, ssh, ftp)
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<dsantos> Olá pessoal
<dsantos> alguem?
<dsantos> Oi Drone, você poderia me ajudar, por favor?
<dsantos> Ola! nenhum BR?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<magnific> tardeee
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem ?
<magnific> soh a ressaca mas ja to curando hehehe
<magnific> tranquiloow
<mirqui> domingo é normal ahaha
<sinatra> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format | tar: Child returned status 1
<sinatra> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<sinatra> alguem ja viu erro assim sendo q o arquivo ta ok?
<sinatra> consigo desconpactar no note e nao consigo no desktop
<sinatra> to fazendo tar zxvf arquivo.tar.gz
<sinatra> O.o
<sinatra> ops
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-05-08
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-05-09
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<denisbr> Bom dia!
<mirqui> boa tarde
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-05-10
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Guest4521> boa tarde
<Guest4521> alguém usa net virtua?
<tasca> #freebsd-br
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<crimeboy> o>
<astroo-> ola
<crimeboy> ola
<astroo-> novo aqui?
<crimeboy> na verdade nao
<crimeboy> soh ando uns 10 anos sumido
<crimeboy> ;]
<astroo-> ok
#ubuntu-br 2017-05-11
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-05-12
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<d70> boa tarde
<d70> estou tentando usar o cmd find para contar arquivos e dirs, porém, quero excluir um diretorio.
<danilo> para deletar um diretório com tudo o que tem dentro use: rm -R diretório
<d70> danilo, n quero deletar o dir, quero excluir ele dos resultados
<danilo> ah, isso não sei de cabeça, vou ver se eu acho
<d70> danilo, acho que consegui,só testar
<d70> tem q usar como arg " -not -path"
<d70> danilo, consegui,obrigado
<danilo> ok
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-05-13
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<h1n1> Bom dia povo
<Lorival> boa tarde, gostaria que alguém me tirasse uma dúvida sobre programação... tô trabalhando em linguagem C e estou usando o comando fscanf p/ ler o q está dentro do arquivo, porém esse programa só é executado uma vez
<Lorival> qnd eu tento executá-lo novamente dá problema
<Lorival> me disseram q poderia ser limpeza de buffer....
<Lorival> usei o comando fflush(stdin) mas não funcionou
<Lorival> alguém pode me ajudar?
<danilo> Lorival: não conheço muito de C, mas deve ser porque o ponteiro está no final do arquivo depois de ler, isso também acontece em outras linguagens, você precisa fazer o ponteiro voltar para o começo do arquivo antes de ler novamente
<danilo> Lorival: fazendo uma busca agora encontrei a função rewind(file), parece que é isso que faz o ponteiro voltar ao começo, vê se funciona
<Lorival> olá danilo, obrigado pela atenção... certo, vou colocar aqui no algoritmo e ver se roda... vc gostaria de dar uma olhada no algoritmo?
<Lorival> ée, a menos q eu não esteja sabendo onde colocar o comando, ñ tá funcionando
<hggdh> Lorival: fseek, for example
<hggdh> mas, soa-me como teu programa está bem errado
<Lorival> humm é kkk
<Lorival> hggdh gostaria de dar uma olhada no programa?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<npl77> Oi pessoal, alguém pode me ajudar a configurar as permissões do meu diretório home? O que preciso fazer é limitar o usuário a poder ler, escrever e executar apenas dentro de seu próprio diretório, e claro no seu proprio usuario, privando então que ele leia o conteúdo dos diretórios dos outros usuários, etc.. Pesquisei muito no Google, encontrei parte das informações pra resolver meu problema, mas não o resolvi totalmente, fal
<npl77> ta essa parte que não consigo compreender, se alguém puder me da uma força ai.
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<npl77> obrigado astroo-
<npl77> depois apareço pra pedir ajuda novamente, obrigado pessoal...
#ubuntu-br 2017-05-14
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<MXMAX> Hi
<MXMAX> eh galery
<Tatezumate> t
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<MXMAX> e aee Galera
<astroo-> ola
<MXMAX> Posta ai novidadade no Canal do Youtube
<MXMAX> A Galera do Ubuntu Server
<MXMAX> está a traduzir um novo programa
<MXMAX> Gimp versao 2.9
<MXMAX> pra galera que posta ae
<MXMAX> gimp.org
<MXMAX> BlogUbuntu.org
<MXMAX> #ubuntu-br
<astroo-> MXMAX  bem-vindo
<MXMAX> seja bem vindo Danilo
<MXMAX> estamos juntos agora
<MXMAX> com astroo
<MXMAX> estamos falando sobre o projeto
<MXMAX> do blog
<MXMAX> vc quer fazer parte do blog
<MXMAX> Bem Vindo XGrind
<xGrind> MXMAX, :D
#ubuntu-br 2018-05-08
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Fernando-Basso> Boa noite. Alguém consegui fazer funcionar o acesso ao banco do brasil no ubuntu 18.04?
<Fernando-Basso> Aqui, sigo os passos de instalação, mas sempre diz que o módulo de segurança não está instalado?
<Fernando-Basso> s/?/./
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> da 1 bom tempo pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Fernando-Basso> https://seg.bb.com.br/duvidas.html?question=10 <-- Nunca vejo o output das duas linhas como mostrado ali.
<astroo-> le o privado
#ubuntu-br 2018-05-09
<xGrind> hggdh, atualiza o chanserv ae :D
#ubuntu-br 2018-05-13
<E-type> boa tarde
<E-type> poderiam por gentileza, me informar se a versão 18.04 lts, já está estável?
#ubuntu-br 2019-05-07
<LanDi> Pessoal, criei um grupo no discord para jogar SuperTuxKart, quem quiser entrar... https://discord.gg/HSyYzF
#ubuntu-br 2019-05-08
<Pato-pt_BR> algum brasileiro ?
<hggdh> Pato-pt_BR: provavelmente :-)
<Pato-pt_BR> cai aqui de paraquedas. sabe onde posso tirar duvidas sobre o calculete linux ?
<hggdh> o que é "calculete linux"?
<Pato-pt_BR> imagino que seja chato esta num grupo e falar de outra distro mas como disse antes cai de paraquedas. é um tipo de gentoo facil de usa.
<hggdh> ah, Calculate Linux. Este não é um bom canal para o Calculate. Podes tentar, entretanto.
<hggdh> Não posso ajudar, abandonei o gentoo uns 14 anos atrás
<Pato-pt_BR> ok obrigado pela atenção
<hggdh> Pato-pt_BR: existe um canal #calculate
<Pato-pt_BR> valeu :)
<hggdh> ele é apresentado como "Calculate Linux support" em Ingles, entretanto
<hggdh> ah, também #calculate-pt
<hggdh> Pato-pt_BR: ^
<hggdh> Pato-pt_BR: finalmente, como descobri isto: /msg alis list *calculate*
<Pato-pt_BR> hum
<Pato-pt_BR> aqui quais são as regras de conduta e tipos de assuntos ?
<hggdh> por cá o tópico é Ubuntu; mas aceita-se Linux em geral. Educação e respeito são requeridos
<hggdh> mas o canal está... meio parado
<Pato-pt_BR> humn
<Pato-pt_BR> tenho tbm o ubuntu minimal ... mas esta me dando muitos problemas de conexão.
<Pato-pt_BR> e com quero compilar as coisas .... :)
<hggdh> minimal? Como assim?
<Pato-pt_BR> ubuntu mínimo
<hggdh> sim, sei o que significa a palavra "minimal" :-) Só não sei que Ubuntu é este (para uso generico)
<Pato-pt_BR> ve no site oficial tem para baixar a versão minima
<Pato-pt_BR> gostei muito dela
<Pato-pt_BR> tipo tu mesmo monta o teu sistema.
<hggdh> sim. Mas fica tudo por tua conta. Por exemplo, tens que instalar os compiladores (e ferramentas)
<Pato-pt_BR> sim claro por isso que gostei dele porem estou tomando pau na parte da internet
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> qual versão de Ubuntu?
<Pato-pt_BR> se não me enganho é a 18. alguma coisa
<Pato-pt_BR> não posso ver agora pois não estou usando ele
<hggdh> k
<Pato-pt_BR> mas foi uma experiencia interessante em usa-lo kkkk mas falta aprender a configura-lo direito ai terei o sistema que gosto de usar
<hggdh> Pato-pt_BR: vi que estás a usar Calculate Lxce. Existe, também, o Lubuntu (and Xubuntu)
<hggdh> o Ubuntu minimal não é, exatamente, para uso genérico: como viste, ele exige conhecimento do Ubuntu (ou Debian) para configuração. Ainda mais, se me recordo correctamente, o minimal não vem com suporte à wireless
<hggdh> mais ainda. Ubuntu agora usa systemd
<Pato-pt_BR> sabe configura-lo pode me dar uma direção?
<hggdh> não a partir do minial, lamento
<Pato-pt_BR> ja esta instalado com openbox
<Pato-pt_BR> mas cada vez que tenho que navegar tenho que usar o sudo dhclient th0
<Pato-pt_BR> e espetar conectar
<hggdh> Pato-pt_BR: opa! Acabo de notar que estava a falar de Ubuntu minimal mas pensando em "Ubuntu Core". A principal diferença do minimal para uma ISO normal é o tamanho. O Ubuntu minimal é uma ISO de ~70MB, enquanto uma ISO normal é 1GB+
<hggdh> mas o minimal vai baixar tudo que não esta na ISO via internet...
<Pato-pt_BR> vc pode escolher o que vai instalar com o distro ou escolher uma tela preta que apartir dai fazer as suas escolhas
<hggdh> Tens a opção para Xubuntu?
<Pato-pt_BR> tem
<Pato-pt_BR> e xubuntu minimo  tbm
<hggdh> e tentaste o Xubuntu minimo?
<Pato-pt_BR> mas até mesmo com com uma instalação completa ele apresentar problemas de conexão
<Pato-pt_BR> sim
<Pato-pt_BR> uma beleza porem kkkkk
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> Podes tentar no canal #xubuntu (em Ingles)
<Pato-pt_BR> é uma afimação ou uma pergunta?
<hggdh> uma afirmação
<Pato-pt_BR> ok veremos se posso.
<Pato-pt_BR> entrei la
<Pato-pt_BR> ja vi que existe canais de todas as distribuições
<Pato-pt_BR> pena que não tinha encontrado antes
<Pato-pt_BR> a resposta pode demorar kkkkkk
#ubuntu-br 2020-05-04
<Celso> será que ficou muito escuro?
<Celso> https://imgur.com/EZ8NwAG.png
<hggdh> Celso: prefiro assim :-)
<Celso> :)
#ubuntu-br 2020-05-05
<OERIAS> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9hGvdMvDEg
<OERIAS> vamos dançar!
<Celso> Roberto Leal?
<astroo-> ainda vive pelos vistos ja que tem ou tinha 1 cancro
<OERIAS> Não, é Quadrilha
<OERIAS> Robert Leal está morto. Ele morreu no ano passado.
<Celso> mas tem musica dele pela internet
<astroo-> ja tinha esquecido
<astroo-> ele original portuga como eu
<OERIAS> Às vezes esqueço que voce é de Portugal.
<astroo-> e com alguma sorte
<astroo-> o maior inventor de sempre
<astroo-> este ano
<astroo-> cerca de mil emails que vou enviar a caça de ajuda
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> e com o meu projeto ponha, 10% das pessoas a usar o linux ao fim de 1 ano de vida em existencia, em pcs
<OERIAS> o unico português da minha família esta do lado do meu pai.
<OERIAS> Eu tenho laços com Minho e Coimbra
#ubuntu-br 2020-05-06
<Celso> Boa tarde ! Para aumentar o tamanho das letras no terminal é só usar o atalho ctrl+ e ctrl-
<Celso> tem algum atalho que aumente a letra em um console?
<Celso> alguem sabe?
<Celso> acho pequena as letras
<Celso> não porque seja velho ..... mas seria bom letras maiores
<Celso> :)
<hggdh> !info grub2
<lubotu2> 'artful' is not a valid distribution: bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, cosmic, cosmic-backports, cosmic-proposed, disco, disco-backports, disco-proposed, eoan, eoan-backports, eoan-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed
<hggdh> !info grub2 focal
<lubotu2> 'focal' is not a valid distribution: bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, cosmic, cosmic-backports, cosmic-proposed, disco, disco-backports, disco-proposed, eoan, eoan-backports, eoan-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed
#ubuntu-br 2020-05-07
<Perfec7> Bom dia!
#ubuntu-br 2020-05-10
<undertaker> ???
<astroo-> ola
<Felina> oi
<xodctor> Celso, ola
<Celso> xdoctor tudo joinha?
<Celso> xodctor: seu nick ficou invertido
<xdoctor> Celso, ando reparando me nada. idade e tenso
<xdoctor> para alguns
<Celso> xdoctor: você é jovem como eu!!! :)
<xdoctor> Celso, verdade
<xdoctor> Celso, andas a usar o ubuntu?
<Celso> xdoctor: adotei o xubuntu como OS desde resolvi abandonar o slackware.
<Celso> já faz  uns 4  anos com xubuntu
<Celso> xdoctor: e você?
<xdoctor> Celso, perai que xubuntu nem sei como e a cara do bicho
<Celso> xfce4+ ubuntu
<Celso> xdoctor: https://imgur.com/4VyKMK5.png
<Celso> acho bem leve
<Celso> pra minha maquina que não é nenhum i3,5,7 da vida
<Celso> xdoctor: alem de leve é totalmente configuravel.
<xdoctor> Celso, estou ainda no hd ide, nem sei o que é ixxx
<Celso> ainda tô com celeron
<xdoctor> Celso, paramos no tempo
<Celso> sim
<Celso> xdoctor: acho que na verdade não precisamos de maquinão!!!!
<Celso> pro meu uso celeron tá bom de mais.
<xdoctor> Celso, no meu caso e so para navegar e ver ao irc atoa
<Celso> acesso a internet,editar planilhas ,ver videos e ouvir musicas tá de bom tamanho.
<Celso> isso que não entendo,por que muita gente prefere usar Windows 10 pirata do que linux
<xdoctor> Celso, hoje não posso falar nada
<xdoctor> :x
<Celso> o pior que usam os mesmo aplicativos que eu
<xdoctor> Celso, o que usas ai para torrent?
<xdoctor> Slac, depois voltamos
<xdoctor> hazta
